# SS 2022 collections



## MyBelongs to Louis

IG foxylv just dropped a massive amount of eye candy for Spring Summer 2022. There’s so much to love in these pics - next year is going to be amazing with LV! Start saving your pennies, everyone 

Night capsule preview:
	

		
			
		

		
	



Preview of accessories and gifting coming later this year: 
	

		
			
		

		
	





These miniature bags/charms are TDF!


My fave part: colourful new Twists and Alma BBs (Skittles or Colorama collection, take 2)





	

		
			
		

		
	
^ this is the coral Alma I’ve been waiting for  can’t wait


----------



## emmui

I spy a pink RCP!
I love the beige Twist with the half chain and half leather strap


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

There’s also a mustardy Alma BB and another caramel one (or same as original with more stock)
	

		
			
		

		
	



Here’s the mustard one hiding lol ~ shade looks like a muted sunflower yellow


----------



## EveyB

Thanks for starting this thread! So many interesting items and stunning colours, can’t wait!   
I’m curious to see what this new bag is:


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> IG foxylv just dropped a massive amount of eye candy for Spring Summer 2022. There’s so much to love in these pics - next year is going to be amazing with LV! Start saving your pennies, everyone
> 
> Night capsule preview:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5175421
> 
> Preview of accessories and gifting coming later this year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5175424
> View attachment 5175425
> View attachment 5175426
> 
> These miniature bags/charms are TDF!
> View attachment 5175427
> 
> My fave part: colourful new Twists and Alma BBs (Skittles or Colorama collection, take 2)
> 
> View attachment 5175420
> 
> View attachment 5175416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ this is the coral Alma I’ve been waiting for  can’t wait



The coral is such a happy and gorgeous colour! I’m already looking forward to your reveal


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks for the heads up on foxy’s posts (I am a little behind on IG, just looked there now).  Too bad I am on a ban for awhile  — there are so many pretty soft pink, lavender, coral, magenta items coming.  That gorgeous magenta Coussin!!!!   The sweet all pink (Empreinte, I think) MP!!!  Oh boy, I am looking forward to all your reveals


----------



## Bumbles

Thanks @MyBelongs to Louis they are all gorgeous! My wallet is going to be in trouble and feel the pain. Especially those ultra super bag charms. So cute! And the pink mini speedy and that electric blue and pink mini pochette I think. So many goodies for all of us to choose and mainly leather too! Canvas is minimal.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Uh oh! I thought I had survived the alma bb skittles temptation and then there's a round 2? Some of these spring items look really cute!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for the heads up on foxy’s posts (I am a little behind on IG, just looked there now).  Too bad I am on a ban for awhile  — there are so many pretty soft pink, lavender, coral, magenta items coming.  That gorgeous magenta Coussin!!!!   The sweet all pink (Empreinte, I think) MP!!!  Oh boy, I am looking forward to all your reveals


Your scarlet gem is so worth the trip to the island though M!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Your scarlet gem is so worth the trip to the island though M!



Thanks A  — that’s what I need to keep reminding myself


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

You’re welcome and TY @EveyB  @Iamminda  @Bumbles 

+1 @Aliluvlv !
Our lovely @Iamminda made the right choice with her scarlet stunner!    I can’t wait to see mod shots!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Do i see nano speedys ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️ 
omgg omggg


----------



## CrazyCool01

Even RTW are wearable colors and practical


----------



## Alexis168

I like the Blue Mini Pochette that Foxy posted.


----------



## Emphosix

Some SS22 / end of year articles

M58977 /  MAXI MPA LV PILLOW KAKI / 29st October (Can change)


----------



## Emphosix

M59005 /  OTG GM LV PILLOW NOIR  / 29st October (Can change)


----------



## Emphosix

M45948 /  SPEEDY 20 ST.MNG FUCHS / 29st October (Can change!)


----------



## Emphosix

M45957 /  SPEEDY 20 ST.MNG NOIR  / 29st October (Can change!)


----------



## Emphosix

M80947 /  MINI PO.ACC.MV MET.RG. / 29st October / 670$ (Can change!)


----------



## Emphosix

M90601 /  Z.COIN P.MV OR ROSE / 29st October / 580$ (Can change!)


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Emphosix said:


> M45957 /  SPEEDY 20 ST.MNG NOIR  / 29st October (Can change!)
> View attachment 5175873


Omg! I am so excited they actually expanded the zipper and it is a 20! This just made my day.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Emphosix said:


> M80947 /  MINI PO.ACC.MV MET.RG. / 29st October / 670$ (Can change!)
> View attachment 5175874





Emphosix said:


> M90601 /  Z.COIN P.MV OR ROSE / 29st October / 580$ (Can change!)
> View attachment 5175875


Interesting that they are not the same color? MP is named metallic rouge and the ZCP is or rose. I guess the pictures do show different tones. The rose gold does look slightly darker and less shimmery than the metallic red. Still both stunningly beautiful.


----------



## jiffer

I am in love with several pieces from this collection. My wallet is going to be much lighter


----------



## TinyB

jiffer said:


> I am in love with several pieces from this collection. My wallet is going to be much lighter


I've just decided yesterday that I don't need any more bags but I guess I'm wrong again lol


----------



## RetrofindsBirmingham

THIS IS REALLY HOT -You have good deets!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Emphosix said:


> M45957 /  SPEEDY 20 ST.MNG NOIR  / 29st October (Can change!)
> View attachment 5175873


Thank you for posting, these are adorable!  I wonder what the price will be. Is the 20 a bit bigger than the nano?


----------



## Styleanyone

Any idea about the price for speedy 20?


----------



## jiffer

My SA said this collection will be released in November. I have my eye on a few things


----------



## mightyhunter

*shifty eyes at everyone who said mini bags were on their way out*

Mini bag fanatics RISE UP lmao looks like we still have a bit of glory time 
Could it be that LV is bringing back the Speedy Mini HL? I would SCREAM. Have they done this before (brought items back without updating their design)?


----------



## Emphosix

Aliluvlv said:


> Thank you for posting, these are adorable!  I wonder what the price will be. Is the 20 a bit bigger than the nano?


Nano speedy has a width of 16cm and the Speedy 20 has a width of 20cm. So it is a bit bigger


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

TY for sharing these pics @Emphosix !


----------



## EveyB

I’d really love to get this strap to wear it with my Twist


----------



## chloebagfreak

Emphosix said:


> M45948 /  SPEEDY 20 ST.MNG FUCHS / 29st October (Can change!)
> View attachment 5175872


Soooo cute! They finally listened and put a removable strap on
Maybe I should cut the strap on my Nano Speedy!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Emphosix said:


> Nano speedy has a width of 16cm and the Speedy 20 has a width of 20cm. So it is a bit bigger


Thank you!  The 20 seems like a great size!


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

EveyB said:


> I’d really love to get this strap to wear it with my Twist
> View attachment 5176486


My CA will order me straps and things from other pieces - you should ask yours! On new items they take a little while to come in though.


----------



## emmui

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> My CA will order me straps and things from other pieces - you should ask yours! On new items they take a little while to come in though.


That’s possible?? It would be a complete game changer!


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

emmui said:


> That’s possible?? It would be a complete game changer!


Yea! I have a couple of the canvas straps and this little wristlet strap from the wallet below. They’re pretty inexpensive too, the straps were like $200.


----------



## natjyl

Looks like they're also releasing Mini speedy in a blue and pink print - can't tell what it would be made out of but it doesn't look like canvas, maybe leather or denim??


----------



## brnicutie

TinyB said:


> I've just decided yesterday that I don't need any more bags but I guess I'm wrong again lol


sounds like me...I'm wrong everyday


----------



## EveyB

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> My CA will order me straps and things from other pieces - you should ask yours! On new items they take a little while to come in though.


My SA did it once with the black and pink bandouliere strap when I bought my Twist through her. I’ll ask her when I buy my next bag. Thank you!


----------



## 23adeline

Emphosix said:


> Nano speedy has a width of 16cm and the Speedy 20 has a width of 20cm. So it is a bit bigger


Yes, and the speedy bb is 18cm, it’s in between nano and 20.


----------



## 23adeline

EveyB said:


> I’d really love to get this strap to wear it with my Twist
> View attachment 5176486


CA can order certain straps, keybells , luggage tags  under ‘spare part’. My CA helped me to order a strap of Petite Malle Souple few months ago , because I want an adjustable black fabric strap with gold hardware.
But this beautiful strap that you are eyeing on , might be too rare to be ordered as spare part. If it is orderable, I would want it too


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> CA can order certain straps, keybells , luggage tags  under ‘spare part’. My CA helped me to order a strap of Petite Malle Souple few months ago , because I want an adjustable black fabric strap with gold hardware.
> But this beautiful strap that you are eyeing on , might be too rare to be ordered as spare part. If it is orderable, I would want it too


Yes, I‘m afraid you could be right on this.
Please let us know if you can order it!
Edit: now I looked at it again in daylight and it looks to be navy with silver hw and not black with ghw. I have no bag that would match navy.


----------



## Purselover724

I love that navy onthego. Is that coming out in November??


----------



## lemondln

Emphosix said:


> M45948 /  SPEEDY 20 ST.MNG FUCHS / 29st October (Can change!)
> View attachment 5175872




This one is gonna be a hit, too cute to resist


----------



## 23adeline

lemondln said:


> This one is gonna be a hit, too cute to resist


Yes, my CS just informed me that this is going to be launched soon and asked whether I’m keen….. I couldn’t resist and told him to order one for me, even though info like price, interior colour are unknown yet   
He only told me there are pink and black strap options


----------



## onlyk

the speed of LV produces new bags is like the hen I had, everyday there was a new egg, can't even keep up even if I treat it like a full time job


----------



## lemondln

23adeline said:


> Yes, my CS just informed me that this is going to be launched soon and asked whether I’m keen….. I couldn’t resist and told him to order one for me, even though info like price, interior colour are unknown yet
> He only told me there are pink and black strap options



wow, cannot wait to see your reveal


----------



## lemondln

onlyk said:


> the speed of LV produces new bags is like the hen I had, everyday there was a new egg, can't even keep up even if I treat it like a full time job




So true! That's why I can only stick to the classics, and once in a while add a seasonal piece. Love watching other people's collections though.


----------



## Styleanyone

lemondln said:


> So true! That's why I can only stick to the classics, and once in a while add a seasonal piece. Love watching other people's collections though.


@onlyk, I  should also learn from both of you. Wallet just can’t keep up. Stick to the classics!


----------



## songan

These are all from the FALL/WINTER 2021 season. You said yourself that they are "end of year articles". None of them are SS2022. Please make sure to place them in the correct thread to avoid confusion.



Emphosix said:


> Some SS22 / *end of year* articles
> 
> M58977 /  MAXI MPA LV PILLOW KAKI / 29st October (Can change)
> View attachment 5175870





Emphosix said:


> M59005 /  OTG GM LV PILLOW NOIR  / 29st October (Can change)
> View attachment 5175871





Emphosix said:


> M45948 /  SPEEDY 20 ST.MNG FUCHS / 29st October (Can change!)
> View attachment 5175872





Emphosix said:


> M45957 /  SPEEDY 20 ST.MNG NOIR  / 29st October (Can change!)
> View attachment 5175873





Emphosix said:


> M80947 /  MINI PO.ACC.MV MET.RG. / 29st October / 670$ (Can change!)
> View attachment 5175874





Emphosix said:


> M90601 /  Z.COIN P.MV OR ROSE / 29st October / 580$ (Can change!)
> View attachment 5175875


----------



## Emphosix

songan said:


> These are all from the FALL/WINTER 2021 season. You said yourself that they are "end of year articles". None of them are SS2022. Please make sure to place them in the correct thread to avoid confusion.


I posted them before we had a proper thread for them but @MyBelongs to Louis has created a new thread and already put them there


----------



## Purselover724

So wait is the navy otg ss22 or fall/winter 21?


----------



## Emphosix

Purselover724 said:


> So wait is the navy otg ss22 or fall/winter 21?


Which specific bag do you mean?   Do you have a picture?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@Emphosix Could you please share the epi Alma (Colorama) info when you get it? Thank you


----------



## Purselover724

Emphosix said:


> Which specific bag do you mean?   Do you have a picture?


Haha sorry. This one. I tried to circle it in yellow but when I upload it here the circle goes away haha!  The bottom left bag. Navy otg regular size monogram.


----------



## Emphosix

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @Emphosix Could you please share the epi Alma (Colorama) info when you get it? Thank you


I will! But it seems like, it won’t release in 2021   Maybe there is hope


----------



## Emphosix

Purselover724 said:


> Haha sorry. This one. I tried to circle it in yellow but when I upload it here the circle goes away haha!  The bottom left bag. Navy otg regular size monogram.
> 
> View attachment 5178777


Ah That one! I am also desperately waiting for some better pictures, because I am also very interested in that collection. 
There are some other things in that same color pattern, that will launch 1st October but the OTG is not listed in my documents.. maybe they forgot the OTG or it will launch some time later. But for now it seems like the launch will be October 1st. 
BUT it seems to be mahina leather.. at least the document says it is mahina. So let’s see how this turns out


----------



## Cathindy

I’m so curious about this cutie. Wondering if it’s and Easy Pouch, have the white one on my wishlist but think I will wait until there is more information on this collection  the pattern looks so good!


----------



## EveyB

Cathindy said:


> I’m so curious about this cutie. Wondering if it’s and Easy Pouch, have the white one on my wishlist but think I will wait until there is more information on this collection  the pattern looks so good!
> View attachment 5179185


This camel beige colour is really gorgeous! Curious to see what material this is.


----------



## TinyB

Cathindy said:


> I’m so curious about this cutie. Wondering if it’s and Easy Pouch, have the white one on my wishlist but think I will wait until there is more information on this collection  the pattern looks so good!
> View attachment 5179185


The white easy pouch has been off of the us site for over a week now. I hope it's just out of stock and not being discontinued


----------



## EveyB

Is this part of 2021 releases or 2022? Thanks!


----------



## Cathindy

TinyB said:


> The white easy pouch has been off of the us site for over a week now. I hope it's just out of stock and not being discontinued



Oohh really  In the EU store it's still there, but not seen it available in a while. Was already wondering if this might be a spring/summer color


----------



## jiffer

Emphosix said:


> Ah That one! I am also desperately waiting for some better pictures, because I am also very interested in that collection.
> There are some other things in that same color pattern, that will launch 1st October but the OTG is not listed in my documents.. maybe they forgot the OTG or it will launch some time later. But for now it seems like the launch will be October 1st.
> BUT it seems to be mahina leather.. at least the document says it is mahina. So let’s see how this turns out




Are you saying they are releasing an OTG in mahina leather? Please say yes, please say yes


----------



## Emphosix

jiffer said:


> Are you saying they are releasing an OTG in mahina leather? Please say yes, please say yes


I saw some Information about that blue‘ish pattern and the info stated it would be mahina leather. But who knows, that could change in the end. But for now it should be Mahina leather. I am also very interested in that pattern / color, so once I know some more information, I will post it ASAP!


----------



## TinyB

Cathindy said:


> Oohh really  In the EU store it's still there, but not seen it available in a while. Was already wondering if this might be a spring/summer color
> View attachment 5179298



Does that mean the color isn't possibly discontinued?  This is what I got from the site. It looks like there'll be a hot pink easy pouch on strap as well. Hopefully there'll be more neutral colors to this item. I'd love a beige, tan, or a caramel one


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I’m not sure if these are part of fw21 collection or ss22 release:
IG louis_vuitton_italianstyle



TinyB said:


> I'd love a beige, tan, or a caramel one


Many colours coming next year, including caramel


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I’m not sure if these are part of fw21 collection or ss22 release:
> IG louis_vuitton_italianstyle
> View attachment 5179823
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many colours coming next year, including caramel
> View attachment 5179820
> View attachment 5179821


The caramel, yellow and baby blue ones are the Marelle bag. Looks almost identical to the easy pouch, but it is a bit bigger and has the pocket with the pouch at the front.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

EveyB said:


> The caramel, yellow and baby blue ones are the Marelle bag. Looks almost identical to the easy pouch, but it is a bit bigger and has the pocket with the pouch at the front.


Oh you’re right! Haha I didn’t even notice the pocket difference but now it’s super obvious  Thanks Evey


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Oh you’re right! Haha I didn’t even notice the pocket difference but now it’s super obvious  Thanks Evey


I think I only noticed because I was specifically looking at the colours there would be for the Marelle, just for curiosity because I don’t plan on getting a second one


----------



## songan

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I’m not sure if these are part of fw21 collection or ss22 release:
> IG louis_vuitton_italianstyle
> View attachment 5179823
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many colours coming next year, including caramel
> View attachment 5179820
> View attachment 5179821



I think the first photo is F/W 2021-2022. Not S/S 2022.

1) Wild at Heart capsule and Fornasetti capsule collections were Summer 2021. And they have their own threads. So don't include that content here. What about Vuittamins Pre-Fall? It technically has Fall in the official name, but launched in mid-summer 2021. It doesn't have it's own thread. I guess we'll lump it into F/W 2021-2022?

2) Pre-Fall 2021 Menswear, Fall 2021 RTW, Fall 2021 Menswear can obviously be categorized as F/W 2021 collection.
Resort 2022 and Resort Menswear 2022 runways occurred this summer 2021, but can be lumped with wintertime 2021-2022 since collections are launched in-stores about 6 months after the corresponding runway show.

3) Spring 2022 Menswear and Spring/Summer 2022 RTW are obviously both SS2022 collection.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Can someone confirm whether this green Alma is 2021 or 2022?


----------



## Emphosix

Love_N_Lune said:


> Can someone confirm whether this green Alma is 2021 or 2022?
> 
> View attachment 5182737


Very likely 2022. I havent seen it in any documents so far and this years rainbow almas were also part 2 of cruise 21 which was beginning of 2021, so I would say these will be beginning of 2022.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Thanks! @Emphosix


----------



## Celinechu20

23adeline said:


> CA can order certain straps, keybells , luggage tags  under ‘spare part’. My CA helped me to order a strap of Petite Malle Souple few months ago , because I want an adjustable black fabric strap with gold hardware.
> But this beautiful strap that you are eyeing on , might be too rare to be ordered as spare part. If it is orderable, I would want it too


Could you tell me your CA contact info? I was trying to order this strap too but was told they cannot do that


----------



## 23adeline

Celinechu20 said:


> Could you tell me your CA contact info? I was trying to order this strap too but was told they cannot do that


Maybe they only do it for their regular clients . My ‘spare part strap‘ is at the store since 1-2 weeks ago, I just want to wait for my CA to go back to work then I’ll collect from her. 
Could you please private message me? My CA and CS said they would be too busy to serve everyone that contact them if I put their contact here openly


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Love_N_Lune said:


> Can someone confirm whether this green Alma is 2021 or 2022?
> 
> View attachment 5182737


These were the first batch of Colorama Alma’s in 2021. I’m excited for next year’s lineup (green, coral, lavender or light blue, caramel, sunflower yellow, etc.)


----------



## songan

*Louis Vuitton Ready-to-Wear Spring 2022*


Spoiler: CLICK HERE


----------



## Love_N_Lune

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> These were the first batch of Colorama Alma’s in 2021. I’m excited for next year’s lineup (green, coral, lavender or light blue, caramel, sunflower yellow, etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183462
> View attachment 5183463
> View attachment 5183464
> View attachment 5183465
> View attachment 5183466


The skittles! I am excited for the green color way.


----------



## lvlover10

Can anyone give any insight on the easy Pouch? I haven’t seen many forums on it. Would you choose the Alma bb epi or the easy pouch for everyday use? I live in a city and both of the options would have the be in the black color.


----------



## TinyB

lvlover10 said:


> Can anyone give any insight on the easy Pouch? I haven’t seen many forums on it. Would you choose the Alma bb epi or the easy pouch for everyday use? I live in a city and both of the options would have the be in the black color.


It depends on how much you carry. The easy pouch is quite small and probably could only fit your phone, card case, and car key


----------



## Love_N_Lune

TinyB said:


> It depends on how much you carry. The easy pouch is quite small and probably could only fit your phone, card case, and car key


Really? That sounds comparable to a Felicie but almost double the price???


----------



## lvlover10

TinyB said:


> It depends on how much you carry. The easy pouch is quite small and probably could only fit your phone, card case, and car key


How much would you say you can fit in the Alma bb? Is the epi leather durable enough for everyday use? I love the DE print but with living in the city there aren’t a lot of people with designer bags and I don’t want to be targeted.


----------



## TinyB

Love_N_Lune said:


> Really? That sounds comparable to a Felicie but almost double the price???


I think it could fit a bit more than the Felicie. The price difference is $340 between the two. 

The easy pouch has many strap options though: a chain strap and an adjustable leather strap.


----------



## travelbliss

songan said:


> *Louis Vuitton Ready-to-Wear Spring 2022*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CLICK HERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183497


LVoe how u posted this and the item you posted !!!


----------



## songan

Spoiler


----------



## missmary00

lvlover10 said:


> How much would you say you can fit in the Alma bb? Is the epi leather durable enough for everyday use? I love the DE print but with living in the city there aren’t a lot of people with designer bags and I don’t want to be targeted.


I just picked up the alma bb in epi last month. It surprisingly fits a lot for a mini bag! I can fit my 7” ereader with my wallet keys and phone with room to spare. I hear it can fit a mini water bottle as well although I’ve never tried that


----------



## songan

*LV Spring Summer 2022:*


----------



## Cathindy

songan said:


> *LV Spring Summer 2022:*



These fruits   They’re cute


----------



## songan

RED Video: 


			小红书
		


Select Looks: 

















SOURCES: 小红书 | RED


----------



## songan

"With contrasting black and red embossed Monogram, the Coussin bag is reimagined in patent leather for Spring-Summer 2022."


----------



## songan

"Taking inspiration from the iconic Petite Malle, a new bag is introduced for Spring-Summer 2022".


----------



## MooMooVT

songan said:


> *LV Spring Summer 2022:*


THOSE FRUITS!! Now I just need to figure out what I'd use them for...


----------



## MCBadian07

Omg I need these !!


----------



## songan

The Cannes bag is reinterpreted in a monogram-embossed patent leather for Spring Summer 2022.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

The website link is “live” and it says it will begin shortly…. Who is tuning in?


----------



## emmui

The whole show gave spooky vibes


----------



## songan

For Spring-Summer 2022, a new bag that showcases the Maison's trunk-making savoir-faire is introduced

And a new pouchette...


----------



## raspberrysyrup

anyone got a link to the full runway show?


----------



## Byie

Styleanyone said:


> Any idea about the price for speedy 20?


It's $1,890 USD.  I just placed the order.  I did a thing!!


----------



## BULL

raspberrysyrup said:


> anyone got a link to the full runway show?


It is online now on the website. I don't know that took them so long, they only went live lately, wasn't working an hour ago.


----------



## emmui

raspberrysyrup said:


> anyone got a link to the full runway show?


On their official YouTube channel


----------



## bigverne28

BULL said:


> It is online now on the website. I don't know that took them so long, they only went live lately, wasn't working an hour ago.


Probably editing out the climate change protestor shown on the live show. Just watched the stream again on the website and couldn’t find that part of the show. I thought my eyes may have been deceiving me, but a google search confirmed there was indeed a protester.


----------



## BULL

bigverne28 said:


> Probably editing out the climate change protestor shown on the live show. Just watched the stream again on the website and couldn’t find that part of the show. I thought my eyes may have been deceiving me, but a google search confirmed there was indeed a protester.
> 
> View attachment 5215279


Golly! Wish I could have seen it live. I was wondering why Nicolas came out with with a bodyguard, but now I get it.
So funny.


----------



## bigverne28

BULL said:


> Golly! Wish I could have seen it live. I was wondering why Nicolas came out with with a bodyguard, but now I get it.
> So funny.


Ha ha! I thought that was weird too, but didn’t read too much into it.


----------



## thewave1969

Just watched the show. Venice Carnival meets Burning Man. Creative yes, appealing no. Yikes. Only a few nice bags. Oh, the chandeliers are fabulous!!!


----------



## BULL

- this new little clasp clutch is amazing!
- the Coussin doesn’t work in exotic skin. It really needs that puffy cowhide, without it, it is just a very weird bag.
- the new Steamer iterations are very nice, they don’t feel like wannabe Hermès fortunately
- the new Pont Neuf is not bad, but the small version without the handle is meh…
- the Double Petite Malle is so cool, I assume double the price


----------



## Antonia

That green Alma is


----------



## moomin109

Was there a new hobo?


----------



## songan

Louis Vuitton S/S 2022 Runway: Petite Malle & Double Petite Malle






SOURCE: 小红书


----------



## onlyk

songan said:


> Louis Vuitton S/S 2022 Runway: Petite Malle & Double Petite Malle
> View attachment 5216484
> View attachment 5216486
> 
> View attachment 5216485
> View attachment 5216487
> 
> SOURCE: 小红书


These longer clutches are so stunning! but impractical, I had hard shell clutches flew out of my hand quite often, but who would buy these for practicality, haha


----------



## songan

onlyk said:


> These longer clutches are so stunning! but impractical, I had hard shell clutches flew out of my hand quite often, but who would buy these for practicality, haha



At least these can fit a cellphone. The original petite malles are even more unpractical.


----------



## songan

LV Coussins
​


----------



## songan

*LV CRUISE 2022 COLLECTION*

Coussin BB Green M59389 2900€ 
Coussin BB Black M59958 2600€ 
Coussin BB Pink M59396 2900€

Coussin Belt Bag Pink M81127 1600€
Coussin Belt Bag Black M81125 1600€

SOURCE: IG@foxylv


----------



## songan

bigverne28 said:


> Ha ha! I thought that was weird too, but didn’t read too much into it.




The protester was wearing an LV Montsouris MM backpack to match the venue?


----------



## songan

*LV CRUISE 2022 COLLECTION CONTINUED*
*The Cruise 2022 launch date is November 5, 2021. Pre-orders are now open.*

Coussin BB Crocodile N80678 17000€  

Coussin BB Python N80606 5900€

Bumper Coussin M81116 650€

SOURCE: IG@foxylv


----------



## CrazyCool01

Byie said:


> It's $1,890 USD.  I just placed the order.  I did a thing!!


Saw this pic of Speedy 20 on insta


----------



## Bumbles

CrazyCool01 said:


> Saw this pic of Speedy 20 on insta


Looks so cute but the strap looks on the short side,… so it’s the same length as the Alma bb it will be too short for me


----------



## MCBadian07

songan said:


> The protester was wearing an LV Montsouris MM backpack to match the venue?
> View attachment 5217395


No this has been photoshopped


----------



## LVFloridagirl

CrazyCool01 said:


> Saw this pic of Speedy 20 on insta


Love this! Just placed an order. Yay!!!


----------



## Emphosix

COULD be SS22 / I dont have any more information about these, so I am guessing.

M59605



M59717


----------



## CrazyCool01

LVFloridagirl said:


> Love this! Just placed an order. Yay!!!


Yayy ! Congrats ❤️


----------



## Jenergyup

Hi! Thanks for the info! Does anyone know of this strap/micro bag collection is part of the new release and if so what is it called/item number? I am a miniature bag enthusiast and really want one!!


----------



## songan

The LV x Nike AF1 collection designed by Virgil Abloh will come in a variety of colors. The collection launches in March 2022.


----------



## songan

Pink Coussin Belt Bag (also comes in green or black)
See earlier posts for more photos of the 2022 Coussins Beltbag.



SOURCES: IG@chiaraferragni, IG@alicinico


----------



## songan

Twist PM Silver Pillow
M59018
$4150 USD



I'm not sure if this will be launched in fall/winter 2021 or spring 2022.


----------



## Emphosix

M59483



M58913



M59398


----------



## thewave1969

Emphosix said:


> M59483
> View attachment 5221192
> 
> 
> M58913
> View attachment 5221193
> 
> 
> M59398
> View attachment 5221194


OMG, the furry On my side is so cute!!!


----------



## Marmotte

Emphosix said:


> M59483
> View attachment 5221192
> 
> 
> M58913
> View attachment 5221193
> 
> 
> M59398
> View attachment 5221194


On my side PM correct reference is M58918 - launching on 29/10 in Switzerland


----------



## Emphosix

Marmotte said:


> On my side PM correct reference is M58918 - launching on 29/10 in Switzerland


oh thanks for correcting it  Was a Typo  I cannot edit the post anymore


----------



## Bumbles

Emphosix said:


> M59483
> View attachment 5221192
> 
> 
> M58913
> View attachment 5221193
> 
> 
> M59398
> View attachment 5221194


The sheepskin bag is gorgeous, but will be very very expensive for sure


----------



## Marmotte

From my SA 
I will be ordering it as soon as possible


----------



## behindtheseams

View attachment 5175676
View attachment 5175678


Any info yet about these bags? I'm really hoping they are canvas and not leather...


----------



## songan




----------



## songan

@Jenergyup
I would check the LV Fall-Winter 2021 thread every few days. 
We're starting to see some info over there about the miniature bag charms.


----------



## travelbliss

songan said:


> View attachment 5224606
> View attachment 5224609



This shape reminds me of the old style lunch boxes...curious as to how they will design the upper interior now !


----------



## songan

SS2022 Treasure Chest Info & Interiors:


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

songan said:


> SS2022 Treasure Chest Info & Interiors:
> View attachment 5224837
> 
> View attachment 5224827
> 
> View attachment 5224828
> 
> View attachment 5224829
> 
> View attachment 5224830


This reminds me of the pirate treasure chest I used to enjoy at Red Lobster  It’s gorgeous but the association will always be there for me


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> This reminds me of the pirate treasure chest I used to enjoy at Red Lobster  It’s gorgeous but the association will always be there for me


At that price point it should come already filled with gold coins. Though I would still graciously accept it empty, as is, if it were to be so generously gifted to me.


----------



## songan

Exotic Croc Leather Coussin 
By Special Order Only.


----------



## songan

US Price $13,200 for the Treasure Trunk
(more expensive than in Europe but cheaper than in Asia)


----------



## songan

songan said:


> *LV CRUISE 2022 COLLECTION*
> 
> Coussin BB Green M59389 2900€
> Coussin BB Black M59958 2600€
> Coussin BB Pink M59396 2900€
> 
> Coussin Belt Bag Pink M81127 1600€
> Coussin Belt Bag Black M81125 1600€
> SOURCE: IG@foxylv









SOURCE: 小红书@MichelleHoney


----------



## songan

^The above post's content technically belongs in the Fall/Winter 2022 thread since they will be launched winter 2021. 
*If you wait until early Spring 2022 for these bags, they'll be sold out.*



songan said:


> *LV CRUISE 2022 COLLECTION*
> 
> Coussin BB Green M59389 2900€
> Coussin BB Black M59958 2600€
> Coussin BB Pink M59396 2900€
> 
> Coussin Belt Bag Pink M81127 1600€
> Coussin Belt Bag Black M81125 1600€
> SOURCE: IG@foxylv





songan said:


> View attachment 5236579
> 
> View attachment 5236583
> 
> View attachment 5236581
> 
> SOURCE: 小红书@MichelleHoney


----------



## travelbliss

songan said:


> ^The above post's content technically belongs in the Fall/Winter 2022 thread since they will be launched winter 2021.
> *If you wait until early Spring 2022 for these bags, they'll be sold out.*



Thanks for posting the new stuff.  This teeny is a cutie,  but kinda impractical for myself.  Really adorable tho...


----------



## callmethey

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> IG foxylv just dropped a massive amount of eye candy for Spring Summer 2022. There’s so much to love in these pics - next year is going to be amazing with LV! Start saving your pennies, everyone
> 
> Night capsule preview:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5175421
> 
> Preview of accessories and gifting coming later this year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5175424
> View attachment 5175425
> View attachment 5175426
> 
> These miniature bags/charms are TDF!
> View attachment 5175427
> 
> My fave part: colourful new Twists and Alma BBs (Skittles or Colorama collection, take 2)
> 
> View attachment 5175420
> 
> View attachment 5175416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ this is the coral Alma I’ve been waiting for  can’t wait



do you know when reservation is open? or is there an SA you could recommend


----------



## callmethey

I really want to buy the alma BB coral pink. Any way I could preorder for this? Any SA to recommend in NYC area?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

callmethey said:


> I really want to buy the alma BB coral pink. Any way I could preorder for this? Any SA to recommend in NYC area?


There’s a thread in LV reference library for SA recommendations worldwide! Check it out


----------



## callmethey

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> There’s a thread in LV reference library for SA recommendations worldwide! Check it out


is there a link to it


----------



## baninny

songan said:


> *LV CRUISE 2022 COLLECTION*
> 
> Coussin BB Green M59389 2900€
> Coussin BB Black M59958 2600€
> Coussin BB Pink M59396 2900€
> 
> Coussin Belt Bag Pink M81127 1600€
> Coussin Belt Bag Black M81125 1600€
> SOURCE: IG@foxylv


This may have been mentioned before but the LV coussin reminds me of the Bottega cassette


----------



## Mcaldwell190

songan said:


> These are all from the FALL/WINTER 2021 season. You said yourself that they are "end of year articles". None of them are SS2022. Please make sure to place them in the correct thread to avoid confusion.


The SLGs are adorable, the nylon bags? Hideous. I went to the LV site today and it looks like a walmart offering, what’s going on? Only the classics matter at this point.


----------



## jane

songan said:


> View attachment 5224606
> View attachment 5224609



Thirteen grand and you don't even get a matching Thermos?

(sorry I couldn't help myself)


----------



## IWICBTAll!

jane said:


> Thirteen grand and you don't even get a matching Thermos?
> 
> (sorry I couldn't help myself)


----------



## songan

"Hard sided pieces for SS2022 is available to pre-order now.
...
Cotteville 35 - $16,300
Petite valise - $11,800
Treasure trunk - $13,200 "


----------



## Emphosix

M81176 - Launch is somewhere december


----------



## Jenniekay1031

Emphosix said:


> M81176 - Launch is somewhere december
> View attachment 5250478
> View attachment 5250479
> View attachment 5250480
> View attachment 5250481
> View attachment 5250482
> View attachment 5250483


Key pouch?  I thought it was going to be a mini pochette at first, but it has the key clasp.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

Any info on the speedy yet?


----------



## MCBadian07

Emphosix said:


> M81176 - Launch is somewhere december
> View attachment 5250478
> View attachment 5250479
> View attachment 5250480
> View attachment 5250481
> View attachment 5250482
> View attachment 5250483


Do you know if they will get a blue one in this ?


----------



## nat74

Emphosix said:


> M81176 - Launch is somewhere december
> View attachment 5250478
> View attachment 5250479
> View attachment 5250480
> View attachment 5250481
> View attachment 5250482
> View attachment 5250483


So is it like a mini pochette with key chain? Do you know the price for the US? Thanks!


----------



## travelbliss

Jenniekay1031 said:


> Key pouch?  I thought it was going to be a mini pochette at first, but it has the key clasp.



It's a micro (mini) pochette.  They released a similar one in white/green in 2019 in the Giant monogram and in blue denim patchwork.  Super small but super cute !


----------



## MCBadian07

travelbliss said:


> It's a micro (mini) pochette.  They released a similar one in white/green in 2019 in the Giant monogram and in blue denim patchwork.  Super small but super cute !


Omg imagine doing a micro multi pochette accessoires, because why not


----------



## travelbliss

MCBadian07 said:


> Omg imagine doing a micro multi pochette accessoires, because why not


Well then you would probably like this set!!  (if it's released) :


----------



## bluebird03

Emphosix said:


> M81176 - Launch is somewhere december
> View attachment 5250478
> View attachment 5250479
> View attachment 5250480
> View attachment 5250481
> View attachment 5250482
> View attachment 5250483


So cute! are they taking pre orders?


----------



## MCBadian07

travelbliss said:


> Well then you would probably like this set!!  (if it's released) :
> View attachment 5251049


Ahhaha no. None of those can fit my phone. Maybe the Speedy. That's the rule - it needs to fit my phone! Though I got the MPA in the Japan animation because I couldn't resist!


----------



## Jenergyup

sleeplessinseattle said:


> So cute! are they taking pre orders?


Yes! If anyone has any info on preorders for the micro Alma or Noe bag charms it would be much appreciated. I was able to get the Speedy and the craftsmanship in miniature is impeccable!


----------



## Emphosix

Jenergyup said:


> Yes! If anyone has any info on preorders for the micro Alma or Noe bag charms it would be much appreciated. I was able to get the Speedy and the craftsmanship in miniature is impeccable!


No info yet! Also keep in mind not everything of the preview items will be produced in the end  But I guess we will find out soon, what made it into production


----------



## Emphosix

sleeplessinseattle said:


> So cute! are they taking pre orders?


I dont think they will take preorders yet. The final look book arent out yet. I guess you should ask your SA about it at the end of november / early december. Then it should be possible


----------



## Babxie

Emphosix said:


> M81176 - Launch is somewhere december
> View attachment 5250478
> View attachment 5250479
> View attachment 5250480
> View attachment 5250481
> View attachment 5250482
> View attachment 5250483


For anyone who’s interested, my CA in Singapore say it’s SGD1010, subject to change


----------



## Jenniekay1031

Babxie said:


> For anyone who’s interested, my CA in Singapore say it’s SGD1010, subject to change


darn that's higher then I was figuring it would be....boo


----------



## Babxie

Jenniekay1031 said:


> darn that's higher then I was figuring it would be....boo


Yes.. I was quite shocked and think it’s really overpriced. The mini speedy in pink denim is estimated to be (not confirmed) SGD2400 subject to change. If that’s the case, I would rather buy the speedy.


----------



## Babxie

travelbliss said:


> Well then you would probably like this set!!  (if it's released) :
> View attachment 5251049


Does anyone know if the speedy here is close to a nano or a 20?


----------



## Asphodel

I cannot wait for spring


----------



## Emphosix

Little SS22 Patterns tease


----------



## Emphosix

M81071



M8107
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
3


----------



## maxynot

Emphosix said:


> Little SS22 Patterns tease
> View attachment 5253579
> View attachment 5253580
> View attachment 5253586
> View attachment 5253587


Wow what is the 4th? Looks holographic


----------



## Emphosix

maxynot said:


> Wow what is the 4th? Looks holographic


Should be vernis!


----------



## Styleanyone

Emphosix said:


> Little SS22 Patterns tease
> View attachment 5253579
> View attachment 5253586


Those two patterns look like Jacquard. Are these for speedy mini, nano, 20...?


----------



## lemondln

Does anyone know when this bag will be available?


----------



## Antonia

When does the green Epi Alma BB come out?  I really love the color!!


----------



## Emphosix

Styleanyone said:


> Those two patterns look like Jacquard. Are these for speedy mini, nano, 20...?



Yes, at least on the preview days the speedy (whatever size this is) was shown in both Jacquard denim prints


----------



## Emphosix

lemondln said:


> Does anyone know when this bag will be available?
> 
> View attachment 5253717



This will probably launch with SS22 Mens Collection, which should release in January / February! But not 100% sure this exact bag will be produced. There is some other vertical trunk box  (that is how this bag is called) coming, that looks exactly like that but has some yellow / orange color instead and not this beige. 
SKU: M59666


----------



## Emphosix

M81141


----------



## bbcerisette66

Emphosix said:


> M81071
> View attachment 5253592
> 
> 
> M8107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253593
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3


If there is a wallet in white empreinte leather maybe a bag in the same leather ?


----------



## bbcerisette66

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> IG foxylv just dropped a massive amount of eye candy for Spring Summer 2022. There’s so much to love in these pics - next year is going to be amazing with LV! Start saving your pennies, everyone
> 
> Night capsule preview:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5175421
> 
> Preview of accessories and gifting coming later this year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5175424
> View attachment 5175425
> View attachment 5175426
> 
> These miniature bags/charms are TDF!
> View attachment 5175427
> 
> My fave part: colourful new Twists and Alma BBs (Skittles or Colorama collection, take 2)
> 
> View attachment 5175420
> 
> View attachment 5175416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ this is the coral Alma I’ve been waiting for  can’t wait



That is crazy. 
the coral Alma looks stunning!!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

do we have the sku for the little blue speedy?


----------



## lemondln

Emphosix said:


> This will probably launch with SS22 Mens Collection, which should release in January / February! But not 100% sure this exact bag will be produced. There is some other vertical trunk box  (that is how this bag is called) coming, that looks exactly like that but has some yellow / orange color instead and not this beige.
> SKU: M59666




Thank you Emphosix


----------



## Emphosix

M81185


----------



## Jolie34

Does this come in a zippy wallet? And what about bags in this color? 



QUOTE="Emphosix, post: 34867542, member: 703705"]
M81185
View attachment 5254827
View attachment 5254828
View attachment 5254829
View attachment 5254830
View attachment 5254831

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Babxie

Emphosix said:


> M81185



Oooo thanks for the updates!

I’m so excited to see more reveals! Gonna buy at least one nano speedy or whatever similar sized speedy and a zippy coin purse!


----------



## Emphosix

Jolie34 said:


> Does this come in a zippy wallet? And what about bags in this color?
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE="Emphosix, post: 34867542, member: 703705"]
> M81185
> View attachment 5254827
> View attachment 5254828
> View attachment 5254829
> View attachment 5254830
> View attachment 5254831


[/QUOTE]
It should come as On-The-Go, speedy 25, loop bag and some more things


----------



## Emphosix

Babxie said:


> Oooo thanks for the updates!
> 
> I’m so excited to see more reveals! Gonna buy at least one nano speedy or whatever similar sized speedy and a zippy coin purse!


Pink denim speedy seems to mini nano size and blue denim speedy seems to be size 25


----------



## Emphosix

M81143


----------



## Babxie

Emphosix said:


> M81143



Ooooo thanks for the updates again!

So excited to see new updates from you! It’s like opening Xmas presents in advance!


----------



## 23adeline

MeepMeep67 said:


> do we have the sku for the little blue speedy?


My CS placed order for both the pink and blue denim speedy for me few days ago, they are called Nano Speedy , I thought they would be called mini speedy   
The SKU are as below.


----------



## Styleanyone

@23adeline, thank you for the info. When will you expect the nano speedy?


----------



## MeepMeep67

23adeline said:


> My CS placed order for both the pink and blue denim speedy for me few days ago, they are called Nano Speedy , I thought they would be called mini speedy
> The SKU are as below.
> View attachment 5261427


THANK YOU @23adeline


----------



## Emphosix

@23adeline dont forget to preorder the bigger blue Denim  

M59609


----------



## Emphosix

M59608


----------



## Emphosix

M59345



M59346



M59357



M59358


----------



## Emphosix

M59402



M59403



M59405


----------



## Emphosix

M59290



M59300


----------



## Emphosix

M58941



M59392


----------



## Emphosix

M45987



M45986


----------



## Schnooples

This is BB size, correct?


M59346


----------



## Emphosix

slgoodwin17 said:


> This is BB size, correct?
> 
> 
> M59346


yes should be BB


----------



## Jenniekay1031

Emphosix said:


> @23adeline dont forget to preorder the bigger blue Denim
> 
> M59609
> View attachment 5261650


are these available for pre-order now?


----------



## Purselover724

Emphosix said:


> M59608
> View attachment 5261651


Is this an mm?


----------



## 23adeline

Emphosix said:


> @23adeline dont forget to preorder the bigger blue Denim
> 
> M59609
> View attachment 5261650


Thank you for the info @Emphosix  Is this speedy 25? I ordered the square bag besides the 2 Nano speedy .


Styleanyone said:


> @23adeline, thank you for the info. When will you expect the nano speedy?


My CS said most likely January, but he wasn’t sure.


MeepMeep67 said:


> THANK YOU @23adeline


You‘re welcome dear !


----------



## bbkctpf

23adeline said:


> My CS placed order for both the pink and blue denim speedy for me few days ago, they are called Nano Speedy , I thought they would be called mini speedy
> The SKU are as below.
> View attachment 5261427


Do u know if this comes with a crossbody?  Can’t wait to see your bag!


----------



## grace-lee

Purselover724 said:


> Is this an mm?


 wondering the same thing, looks like it.  i really like this time's denim.. and hopefully the material makes the otg lighter!


----------



## Emphosix

Purselover724 said:


> Is this an mm?





grace-lee said:


> wondering the same thing, looks like it.  i really like this time's denim.. and hopefully the material makes the otg lighter!


Yes it is MM Size!


----------



## Emphosix

23adeline said:


> Thank you for the info @Emphosix  Is this speedy 25? I ordered the square bag besides the 2 Nano speedy .


Correct, this is the Size 25!


----------



## emmui

Emphosix said:


> M59402
> View attachment 5261658
> 
> 
> M59403
> View attachment 5261659
> 
> 
> M59405
> View attachment 5261660



These look like MM sizes! Do you happen to know the release date?


----------



## 23adeline

bbkctpf said:


> Do u know if this comes with a crossbody?  Can’t wait to see your bag!


I think it comes with shoulder strap because there are 2 D rings at the sides


----------



## Purselover724

Emphosix said:


> Yes it is MM Size!


Thanks!  Do you know if there will be a GM size?


----------



## Emphosix

Purselover724 said:


> Thanks!  Do you know if there will be a GM size?


As far as I know it will only release in MM size


----------



## M5_Traveler

Emphosix said:


> @23adeline dont forget to preorder the bigger blue Denim
> 
> M59609
> 
> View attachment 5261650
> 
> View attachment 5261650



Any word on a pink denim speedy b25?


----------



## Yan

Does anyone has a salesperson that can help me to do pre-order?


----------



## Emphosix

M59200



M59203 



M59655


----------



## Emphosix

M59411 



M59416 



M59627 



M59687


----------



## Emphosix

M59432 



M59645


----------



## Emphosix

M59434 




M59440



M59708


----------



## Emphosix

M59438 



M59597


----------



## Emphosix

M59386 



M59457 



M59459 



M59460


----------



## Emphosix

M59481 



M59491


----------



## Emphosix

M59611


----------



## travelbliss

Emphosix said:


> M59608
> View attachment 5261651


My 2022 New Year's resolution was to spend way less than I did this year.... this was *before *I saw your new updates @Emphosix !!!


----------



## LVYorkie

Is this one like the Givenchy Pandora bag?



Emphosix said:


> M59611
> View attachment 5262505


----------



## MeepMeep67




----------



## Jolie34

Emphosix said:


> M59200
> View attachment 5262484
> 
> 
> M59203
> View attachment 5262485
> 
> 
> M59655
> View attachment 5262486



When is the release date for these?


----------



## bbkctpf

23adeline said:


> I think it comes with shoulder strap because there are 2 D rings at the sides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5262180


LOL, right duh!  how did i miss that.  Now, the question is....do I need this?! I just converted 7700 MYR to CAD and it's about 2300$,  do you have sales tax in Malaysia?


----------



## bbkctpf

travelbliss said:


> My 2022 New Year's resolution was to spend way less than I did this year.... this was *before *I saw your new updates @Emphosix !!!


This was MY EXACT goal LOL.  Now it's like, maybe I should start that resolution in June haha or something.  I also told myself to not like the denim speedy when I saw it on IG....lol


----------



## MeepMeep67

USA prices per my CA:
nano speedy $1,760.
speedy 25 $2,410

ouch


----------



## Emphosix

Jolie34 said:


> When is the release date for these?


Release should be January 28th


----------



## Emphosix

M46016


----------



## Emphosix

M46015



M46018



M46023



M46028



M46039
	

		
			
		

		
	




M46040


----------



## Emphosix

M46031



M46049


----------



## MariaB

MeepMeep67 said:


> View attachment 5262587


I guess I'm not quite up to date with the details of the new arrivals, been so so busy...
However, I really like this denim Speedy, and I think I need it in my life A big plus with the leather handles
Question - is the Speedy on the picture with the blue leather handles a size 25? Does the blue denim also come in a nano size, but with vanchetta handles?


----------



## Babxie

travelbliss said:


> Well then you would probably like this set!!  (if it's released) :
> View attachment 5251049


Anyone eyeing on the nano speedy here like me? I really hope it gets produced. Then again, I’ll be struggling if I should get a monogram nano speedy or a denim nano speedy. And if I should get the denim in pink or blue. And if I should also get the micro pochette in pink denim.


----------



## Emphosix

Babxie said:


> Anyone eyeing on the nano speedy here like me? I really hope it gets produced. Then again, I’ll be struggling if I should get a monogram nano speedy or a denim nano speedy. And if I should get the denim in pink or blue. And if I should also get the micro pochette in pink denim.


Both are actually coming out... Release Date could change. They were initially planned for february.

Nano Speedy with detachable strap: 28th January
Monogram Trio Minis: 28th January


----------



## thelostlala

Anyone knows if the pink denim speedy come out only in Nano size or 25 too? Thanks!


----------



## Emphosix

thelostlala said:


> Anyone knows if the pink denim speedy come out only in Nano size or 25 too? Thanks!


Should only be available in Nano size. At least I haven’t seen it yet in any other size


----------



## 23adeline

bbkctpf said:


> LOL, right duh!  how did i miss that.  Now, the question is....do I need this?! I just converted 7700 MYR to CAD and it's about 2300$,  do you have sales tax in Malaysia?


 
The tax is included in the price, we pay the exact amount shown on their website.
I just checked the LV website, this denim Nano speedy is same price as NF GM, just to give you an idea..


----------



## thelostlala

Emphosix said:


> Should only be available in Nano size. At least I haven’t seen it yet in any other size



Thanks for the reply. Looks like it’s the blue denim speedy then! Provided I can get hold of it.


----------



## viewwing

Emphosix said:


> @23adeline dont forget to preorder the bigger blue Denim
> 
> M59609
> View attachment 5261650


Do u know if there’ll be a pink one coming in this size? 
edit: just saw your answer above. Thanks.


----------



## viewwing

@Emphosix whats the name of this bag? Any idea Or other info?


----------



## Emphosix

viewwing said:


> @Emphosix whats the name of this bag? Any idea Or other info?


It is called „Monogram Diane Satchel“ and comes in 2 options (different straps)


----------



## Cathindy

Emphosix said:


> Both are actually coming out... Release Date could change. They were initially planned for february.
> 
> Nano Speedy with detachable strap: 28th January
> Monogram Trio Minis: 28th January



Ahhhh, am I going to resist Nano Speedy with detachable strap?? I mean every LV collector needs at least one speedy, right? And all the other Speedy sizes are too big for my liking and current Nano speedy is useless with that strap. Thinking..thinking...


----------



## bbcerisette66

Emphosix said:


> M59200
> View attachment 5262484
> 
> 
> M59203
> View attachment 5262485
> 
> 
> M59655
> View attachment 5262486


What is that gorgeous bag ?


----------



## Emphosix

bbcerisette66 said:


> What is that gorgeous bag ?


Its called "Mahina Bella Tote". 
3 Colors available
Release should be 28th January


----------



## viewwing

Emphosix said:


> It is called „Monogram Diane Satchel“ and comes in 2 options (different straps)


I’m really liking it! Will it be released in Jan too? I wonder whats the size like.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Emphosix said:


> Its called "Mahina Bella Tote".
> 3 Colors available
> Release should be 28th January


Thank you


----------



## Schnooples

Do we know when these will be released?



M59346



M46028


----------



## Emphosix

slgoodwin17 said:


> Do we know when these will be released?
> 
> 
> 
> M59346
> View attachment 5263417
> 
> 
> M46028
> 
> View attachment 5263418


1st January 2022


----------



## lallybelle

The Pink "nano" does not look the same size as the Nano Monogram. Is it the Speedy 20 Size?


----------



## MooMooVT

Emphosix said:


> M59345
> View attachment 5261652
> 
> 
> M59346
> View attachment 5261653
> 
> 
> M59357
> View attachment 5261656
> 
> 
> M59358
> View attachment 5261657


UGH. This green is EVERYTHING to me. But I just don't know that I'll use the bag enough to justify it. TORTURED!!!


----------



## trunkdevil

Does anyone know if this little trunk is being made in monogram canvas too? So far I’ve only seen the large


----------



## snibor

MooMooVT said:


> UGH. This green is EVERYTHING to me. But I just don't know that I'll use the bag enough to justify it. TORTURED!!!


Same.  I already have a non lv bag that color green and I don’t wear it much.


----------



## MooMooVT

snibor said:


> Same.  I already have a non lv bag that color green and I don’t wear it much.


I already have the Coquelicot Alma BB and it's a only used occasionally as I tend to carry larger/heartier bags for everyday use. And that's fine - I don't mind having a few bags that only get occasional use.

As much as I love this green - I just keep thinking of all the other bags/things at this price that I would use more. But that's ok. It's all part of learning to love something from afar. Just because I love it doesn't mean I need to own it.


----------



## snibor

MooMooVT said:


> I already have the Coquelicot Alma BB and it's a only used occasionally as I tend to carry larger/heartier bags for everyday use. And that's fine - I don't mind having a few bags that only get occasional use.
> 
> As much as I love this green - I just keep thinking of all the other bags/things at this price that I would use more. But that's ok. It's all part of learning to love something from afar. Just because I love it doesn't mean I need to own it.


I kinda feel the same.  My initial reaction was yes!  Must preorder!  Then reality set in.   lol.


----------



## bbkctpf

23adeline said:


> The tax is included in the price, we pay the exact amount shown on their website.
> I just checked the LV website, this denim Nano speedy is same price as NF GM, just to give you an idea..


Thank you. I may need to order both to see which is cuter!  Are u planning to keep both to add to ur mini speedy collection?


----------



## MeepMeep67

My CA offered this to me a few weeks ago (USA) $2,840. But I passed. Not sure if Im keen on the round
I didn't know it was part of this collection!


----------



## 23adeline

bbkctpf said:


> Thank you. I may need to order both to see which is cuter!  Are u planning to keep both to add to ur mini speedy collection?


Yes, I’m going to keep both because I have problem choosing only one, remember?


----------



## 23adeline

lallybelle said:


> The Pink "nano" does not look the same size as the Nano Monogram. Is it the Speedy 20 Size?


No , they are called Nano speedy in my order page. By comparing the pics, I think the denim nano are slightly wider but shorter than the monogram version, that’s  why I thought they are Mini speedy initially


----------



## Melli12

Emphosix said:


> M45987
> View attachment 5261666
> 
> 
> M45986
> View attachment 5261667


That looks like the Rivoli which I think is gorgeous. I would Love such a feminine design for a Damier Ebene bag


----------



## Babxie

Does anyone know if there’ll be new double zipped pochette coming in this season?


----------



## Emphosix

lvisland said:


> Does anyone know if this little trunk is being made in monogram canvas too? So far I’ve only seen the large
> View attachment 5263756


There is only this version right now: M20331


----------



## trunkdevil

Emphosix said:


> There is only this version right now: M20331
> 
> View attachment 5264189


oh dear.. thank you


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Will there be any Speedy 20 variations coming out does anybody know? I would love a Speedy 20 in Damier Ebene


----------



## Bumbles

MooMooVT said:


> I already have the Coquelicot Alma BB and it's a only used occasionally as I tend to carry larger/heartier bags for everyday use. And that's fine - I don't mind having a few bags that only get occasional use.
> 
> As much as I love this green - I just keep thinking of all the other bags/things at this price that I would use more. But that's ok. It's all part of learning to love something from afar. Just because I love it doesn't mean I need to own it.


Agree! Well said!


----------



## Aliluvlv

tua said:


> Will there be any Speedy 20 variations coming out does anybody know? I would love a Speedy 20 in Damier Ebene


I'm hoping for one in DA!


----------



## Emphosix

Aliluvlv said:


> I'm hoping for one in DA!


There will some other items in DA soon   Alma BB, Neo Noe BB & Neverfulll MM


----------



## Amays4759

Is anyone else interested in the mens collection or am I in the wrong thread? Im obsessing over the green/blue ombre pocket organizers and debating getting the sac plat or keepall xs as well


----------



## Melli12

Emphosix said:


> There will some other items in DA soon   Alma BB, Neo Noe BB & Neverfulll MM


I hope so much there will be also other styles in DA: mid size with zipper, small handles + crossbody.


----------



## AnastasiaRuth

Amays4759 said:


> Is anyone else interested in the mens collection or am I in the wrong thread? Im obsessing over the green/blue ombre pocket organizers and debating getting the sac plat or keepall xs as well


 I thought I remembered some men’s items shown but I could have mixed up my threads as well. But for the Keepall XS, definitely follow this thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/keepall-xs.1032650/post-34882269 . They’re on the subject of the green-blue ombré .


----------



## realtor2007

Melli12 said:


> That looks like the Rivoli which I think is gorgeous. I would Love such a feminine design for a Damier Ebene bag


Does anyone know a release date, name and price of these?


----------



## Emphosix

M46029


----------



## travelbliss

Dear @Emphosix,  you are *the great enabler *!!! Thank you for sharing these updates and fueling my obsession ....
Can you please give me the details of the Bleu Denim OTG -- size and interior (if you have this info)


----------



## balen.girl

Emphosix said:


> There will some other items in DA soon   Alma BB, Neo Noe BB & Neverfulll MM


Please share. I love DA prints. Thanks Emphosix for sharing so many good eye candy. Love it.


----------



## Emphosix

travelbliss said:


> Dear @Emphosix,  you are *the great enabler *!!! Thank you for sharing these updates and fueling my obsession ....
> Can you please give me the details of the Bleu Denim OTG -- size and interior (if you have this info)


The OTG is MM Size, so it should be the same as the other MM sizes:
35 x 27 x 14 cm


----------



## Emphosix

balen.girl said:


> Please share. I love DA prints. Thanks Emphosix for sharing so many good eye candy. Love it.


I will share as soon I can! I only share those high quality pictures and not the internal pictures.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

You rock @Emphosix ! TY for keeping us up to date   

Are the epi Almas (Colorama 2) definitely releasing in January? Do you know the US and CAD prices too?


----------



## bluebird03

Does anyone know when the pre orders begin in the US?


----------



## bbcerisette66

Emphosix said:


> The OTG is MM Size, so it should be the same as the other MM sizes:
> 35 x 27 x 14 cm
> 
> View attachment 5265746
> 
> View attachment 5265747
> View attachment 5265748
> View attachment 5265749
> View attachment 5265750


Thank you for all the news !!!
I dream of a fuchsia or dark pink or burgundy leather bag. An every day bag like LV launched before. Do you think there will be something for me ?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Replying to myself lol. So I reached out to my CA and did some math:

It looks like the Colorama #2 collection will launch December 31st in Canada. The Alma BB price has gone up $170 from $2670 to $2840 CAD (before tax). Preorder 4-6 weeks lead time. I’m still set on adding this beauty to my collection


----------



## Babxie

23adeline said:


> My CS placed order for both the pink and blue denim speedy for me few days ago, they are called Nano Speedy , I thought they would be called mini speedy
> The SKU are as below.
> View attachment 5261427


Foxylv just posted there wouldn’t be any blue denim nano speedy. So strange.


----------



## MCBadian07

Babxie said:


> Foxylv just posted there wouldn’t be any blue denim nano speedy. So strange.


I think nano speedy only in Pink
The blue denim is being used a lot though for Loop, OTG, Noe, Petite Malle, Speedy B 25


----------



## 23adeline

MCBadian07 said:


> I think nano speedy only in Pink
> The blue denim is being used a lot though for Loop, OTG, Noe, Petite Malle, Speedy B 25





Babxie said:


> Foxylv just posted there wouldn’t be any blue denim nano speedy. So strange.


Then it would be better for me, I don’t have to choose ‘only one’     
There is blue Square bag , so I’m ok if I could get that


----------



## MCBadian07

23adeline said:


> Then it would be better for me, I don’t have to choose ‘only one’
> There is blue Square bag , so I’m ok if I could get that


Oh maybe they have Blue denim nano speedy in other countries !! Keep us posted. I was so sad they only had the Blue Victorine wallet for By the Pool this summer for Europe and Asia. Not North America


----------



## NatsumiYuki

MCBadian07 said:


> Oh maybe they have Blue denim nano speedy in other countries !! Keep us posted. I was so sad they only had the Blue Victorine wallet for By the Pool this summer for Europe and Asia. Not North America



I asked my CA yesterday about the Blue Denim Nano Speedy when I visited her. She told me that it was a China Exclusive.


----------



## 23adeline

NatsumiYuki said:


> I asked my CA yesterday about the Blue Denim Nano Speedy when I visited her. She told me that it was a China Exclusive.


Oh No!! China exclusive again ! Not fair 


MCBadian07 said:


> Oh maybe they have Blue denim nano speedy in other countries !! Keep us posted. I was so sad they only had the Blue Victorine wallet for By the Pool this summer for Europe and Asia. Not North America


I asked my CS again , he said he has no further info about the blue denim nano, but he already requested both colours for me . Let‘s wait and see


----------



## mixlv

I might be ordering the blue denim petit noe.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Emphosix said:


> There will some other items in DA soon   Alma BB, Neo Noe BB & Neverfulll MM


Ooohhh an alma bb would be awesome!


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Replying to myself lol. So I reached out to my CA and did some math:
> 
> It looks like the Colorama #2 collection will launch December 31st in Canada. The Alma BB price has gone up $170 from $2670 to $2840 CAD (before tax). Preorder 4-6 weeks lead time. I’m still set on adding this beauty to my collection
> View attachment 5265955


So beautiful My! What a perfect companion to your lovely lemon drop! Can't wait to see!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Emphosix said:


> I will share as soon I can! I only share those high quality pictures and not the internal pictures.


Your are the absolute best!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aliluvlv said:


> So beautiful My! What a perfect companion to your lovely lemon drop! Can't wait to see!


TY dear @Aliluvlv  ! You’re so kind to say. I was expecting an end of March 2022 release - like earlier this year (in line with my BDay) - but I guess I’ll have to roll with whatever the LV gods dictate lol


----------



## Babxie

Foxylv just posted this not long ago


----------



## Emphosix

Blue Denim nano speedy seems to be china exclusive. Together with the following pieces:

Blue Denim Square Bag
Blue Denim Petit Noe
Blue Denim Dauphine
Blue Denim Petite Malle


----------



## Mad_la_mans

Do you guys know anything about these bags? When will they be available? So cute


----------



## Emphosix

Mad_la_mans said:


> Do you guys know anything about these bags? When will they be available? So cute


They are called „Epi Buci Crossbody“ and should launch 01.01.2022


----------



## Emphosix

M59631



M81166



M81168 (China exlusive) @23adeline


----------



## Emphosix

M81144



M81144


----------



## Emphosix

M81138


----------



## Emphosix




----------



## Styleanyone

@Emphosix , the blue speedy for China only? What will US have, the pink one?


----------



## Schnooples

Does anyone know when you can preorder any of the Jan 1 items?  

Sigh.....this is when living in a state with a Louis Vuitton store and having a SA would come in handy.


----------



## lemondln

Emphosix said:


> M81168 (China exlusive) @23adeline
> View attachment 5267114




OMG, this one is soooooooo darn cute!


----------



## Emphosix

Styleanyone said:


> @Emphosix , the blue speedy for China only? What will US have, the pink one?


China will have both and US should only get pink nano speedy!


----------



## Emphosix

And probably one of the hottest items in 2022:

M81085 - Launch should be End of January (28.01.2021)


----------



## Jenniekay1031

Emphosix said:


> And probably one of the hottest items in 2022:
> 
> M81085 - Launch should be End of January (28.01.2021)
> 
> View attachment 5267150
> View attachment 5267151
> View attachment 5267152
> View attachment 5267153
> View attachment 5267154


New Nano with detachable strap!!!!


----------



## Bumbles

Jenniekay1031 said:


> New Nano with detachable strap!!!!


6 years in the making on this one. Thought the nano range would get a detachable adjustable strap ages ago. Better later then never


----------



## Babxie

Emphosix said:


> And probably one of the hottest items in 2022:
> 
> M81085 - Launch should be End of January (28.01.2021)
> 
> View attachment 5267150
> View attachment 5267151
> View attachment 5267152
> View attachment 5267153
> View attachment 5267154


YES YES YES YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks @Emphosix

Finally a nano speedy with detachable and adjustable strap! I was on waiting list to buy the original nano speedy and my CA told me it is available to order last week in Singapore. As I wasn’t sure whether this new monogram nano will be available, I struggled the whole day wondering if I should just go ahead and buy the original nano speedy and cut the strap and put on a detachable one. Glad I don’t have to do that now! That’s if I can get my hands on one! (Pray pray pray)


----------



## MeepMeep67

OH NO!!!! My Nano Speedy is being delievered tomorrow! and one is coming out with a detachable strap!!!!!


----------



## NatsumiYuki

double post, sorry


----------



## NatsumiYuki

I also 


Babxie said:


> YES YES YES YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks @Emphosix
> 
> Finally a nano speedy with detachable and adjustable strap! I was on waiting list to buy the original nano speedy and my CA told me it is available to order last week in Singapore. As I wasn’t sure whether this new monogram nano will be available, I struggled the whole day wondering if I should just go ahead and buy the original nano speedy and cut the strap and put on a detachable one. Glad I don’t have to do that now! That’s if I can get my hands on one! (Pray pray pray)


I had also just texted my CA to let me know when the pre-order for this nano speedy becomes available!  I previously had told her to let me know if a nano speedy comes to the store!


----------



## 23adeline

Emphosix said:


> M59631
> View attachment 5267112
> 
> 
> M81166
> View attachment 5267113
> 
> 
> M81168 (China exlusive) @23adeline
> View attachment 5267114


Oh NO!!!


----------



## Babxie

MeepMeep67 said:


> OH NO!!!! My Nano Speedy is being delievered tomorrow! and one is coming out with a detachable strap!!!!!


Have both maybe? Both are quite different shape.


----------



## jsmile

Omg already texted SA about the nano speedy. Lol I hope they don't add a lot of $$$ for the strap/hardware.


----------



## Babxie

Emphosix said:


> M81143
> View attachment 5256387
> View attachment 5256388
> View attachment 5256389
> View attachment 5256390
> View attachment 5256391


I’m struggling if I should buy this or pink denim micro pochette. The print would be the deciding factor for me. I like this print more because of the color combo but I keep seeing 2 eyes and a beak in the zippy coin purse. Am I the only one?


----------



## sesish

Emphosix said:


> M81144
> View attachment 5267115
> 
> 
> M81144
> View attachment 5267116


Is this mini pochette a part og the summer collection or will there be another mini pochette to come?


----------



## Emphosix

sesish said:


> Is this mini pochette a part og the summer collection or will there be another mini pochette to come?


This is valentines collection. The summer collection will contain something else and will release end of March. Mostly empreinte leather, small monogram, lots of colors.


----------



## travelbliss

Emphosix said:


> The OTG is MM Size, so it should be the same as the other MM sizes:
> 35 x 27 x 14 cm
> 
> View attachment 5265746
> 
> View attachment 5265747
> View attachment 5265748
> View attachment 5265749
> View attachment 5265750


Thank you for the info @Emphosix .   I was all over this until the *unlined interior* (or so it appears)


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

M59346 is called “Dragon Fruit” and I just paid for mine


----------



## bluebird03

I was told the speedy’s were available for pre order in the US


----------



## MCBadian07

Foxy posted denim preorders open Friday December 10th
Could be different in other countries?


----------



## TraceySH

These are orderable now...


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

MCBadian07 said:


> Foxy posted denim preorders open Friday December 10th
> Could be different in other countries?


I think the US only has preorders for RTW and shoes though….not LGs (unless maybe you have more v’s and i’s infront of your customer title than I do….  ). So maybe I will have more money to spend on the fun yet-to-be-seen summery collection in late march after all!


----------



## princess-aurora

Do we know the measurements of the new M81085 nano speedy with the detachable strap, versus the current one with the non-detachable strap?


----------



## brandonsmith91

love it


----------



## MeepMeep67

Babxie said:


> Have both maybe? Both are quite different shape.


 I think you are right, because the cutie was delivered today, and I love it!


sleeplessinseattle said:


> I was told the speedy’s were available for pre order in the US


 Where you able to order one? This afternoon my CA said not yet.....


----------



## bluebird03

MeepMeep67 said:


> I think you are right, because the cutie was delivered today, and I love it!
> Where you able to order one? This afternoon my CA said not yet.....


No, I didn’t order…am still hunting for the speedy 20


----------



## tere8

annamations said:


> Do we know the measurements of the new M81085 nano speedy with the detachable strap, versus the current one with the non-detachable strap?


I have no luck getting the nano speedy, and also, it's unavailable to order. The CA offered me this new nano speedy. Pricing has not been confirmed. The dimensions are listed as 6.3 x 3.0 x 3.9 inches.


----------



## MeepMeep67

tere8 said:


> I have no luck getting the nano speedy, and also, it's unavailable to order. The CA offered me this new nano speedy. Pricing has not been confirmed. The dimensions are listed as 6.3 x 3.0 x 3.9 inches.


Did you order it??


----------



## tere8

MeepMeep67 said:


> Did you order it??


Preorder is not available yet, but my CA will let me know once it’s available. I’m hoping its pricing is reasonable not more than speedy B 25: otherwise I’ll keep looking for current nano speedy.  The new nano speedy seems very small and more like mini sac HL size.


----------



## MeepMeep67

tere8 said:


> Preorder is not available yet, but my CA will let me know once it’s available. I’m hoping its pricing is reasonable not more than speedy B 25: otherwise I’ll keep looking for current nano speedy.  The new nano speedy seems very small and more like mini sac HL size.


I was thinking the same thing the new Nano Speedys do look like the mini sac HL size. My CA said the Blue/Pink were $1,760.


----------



## Schnooples

Pre ordered this beauty yesterday…


----------



## Babxie

Foxylv posted the nano speedy dimension not long ago. I’ve checked from LV website that the original nano speedy (non detachable strap) is the same dimension.

It’s so confusing. It’s quite obvious the new nano speedy is longer and shorter.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

Babxie said:


> Foxylv posted the nano speedy dimension not long ago. I’ve checked from LV website that the original nano speedy (non detachable strap) is the same dimension.
> 
> It’s so confusing. It’s quite obvious the new nano speedy is longer and shorter.


it almost looks like the same size as the 20!


----------



## tere8

MeepMeep67 said:


> I was thinking the same thing the new Nano Speedys do look like the mini sac HL size. My CA said the Blue/Pink were $1,760.


If it's over $1600, I'll pass and look for current nano speedy. It's great to have it in my collection, but it's not a must have piece in my opinion.


----------



## Ajohal

Does anyone have a good SA that can help me pre-order? I don’t have an SA right now ;(


----------



## MeepMeep67

tere8 said:


> If it's over $1600, I'll pass and look for current nano speedy. It's great to have it in my collection, but it's not a must have piece in my opinion.


The current Nano is showing up in stores here and there, Im sure you have let your CA know you want one if it comes in?  But like @Babxie said we can always cut the strap off and make our own detachable strap Nano speedy


----------



## tere8

MeepMeep67 said:


> The current Nano is showing up in stores here and there, Im sure you have let your CA know you want one if it comes in?  But like @Babxie said we can always cut the strap off and make our own detachable strap Nano speedy


i've been reaching out a few CAs when it popped up in stores. Apparently, there is a long wait-list, so if it's meant to be mine, I'd get it eventually. I like the idea cutting the strap off on current model if the new model is ridiculous overpriced.


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> M59346 is called “Dragon Fruit” and I just paid for mine
> View attachment 5268108
> View attachment 5268112
> View attachment 5268111
> View attachment 5268110
> View attachment 5268109


So excited for you My! Since I can't stop looking at these gorgeous pictures I may as well ask if the price is the same as the current bb with the wide fabric strap?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aliluvlv said:


> So excited for you My! Since I can't stop looking at these gorgeous pictures I may as well ask if the price is the same as the current bb with the wide fabric strap?


Yes, they are. I paid this $2840 CAD before tax for coral one. They seem to have marked up the Alma BB price by the exact cost of the guitar strap. I’m buying a classic black Alma BB later and with my Skittles special strap factored in, it’s the same price
	

		
			
		

		
	




Black was released the same time as Skittles part 1 and light colour came a little while later. Pics from CAD website. You could check our Skittles club for exact dates on them


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Yes, they are. I paid this $2840 CAD before tax for coral one. They seem to have marked up the Alma BB price by the exact cost of the guitar strap. I’m buying a classic black Alma BB later and with my Skittles special strap factored in, it’s the same price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270708
> View attachment 5270709
> 
> Black was released the same time as Skittles part 1 and light colour came a little while later. Pics from CAD website. You could check our Skittles club for exact dates on them


Great thank you so much for that info My!


----------



## Schnooples

Do we know anything more on this bag?  Price, sizes, different material options?



M45986


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

slgoodwin17 said:


> Do we know anything more on this bag?  Price, sizes, different material options?
> 
> 
> 
> M45986
> View attachment 5271380


This bag reminds me of Turenne the shape of it. sorry I don’t have any info on it tho


----------



## DME

tua said:


> This bag reminds me of Turenne the shape of it. sorry I don’t have any info on it tho



Agreed! Maybe it’s a new version?


----------



## Loriad

slgoodwin17 said:


> Do we know anything more on this bag?  Price, sizes, different material options?
> 
> 
> 
> M45986
> View attachment 5271380


Well, I said I was at purse peace and then I saw this! I love this!


----------



## Babxie

tua said:


> This bag reminds me of Turenne the shape of it. sorry I don’t have any info on it tho



I think it looks like Siena too.


----------



## Melli12

Babxie said:


> I think it looks like Siena too.


I like the look of this new bag and it‘s a Mix of the Siena and Rivoli. As I have the Rivoli I would love to get the new style in Damier Ebene.


----------



## Emphosix

slgoodwin17 said:


> Do we know anything more on this bag?  Price, sizes, different material options?
> 
> 
> 
> M45986
> View attachment 5271380


I think it’s called „Monogram Boetie“.
It comes in 2 sizes, PM and MM
Should launch February 25th
Sorry I got no info on the prices and dimensions


----------



## travelbliss

Emphosix said:


> I think it’s called „Monogram Boetie“.


WHY can't LV stop re-using old model names for new release items ????


----------



## Emphosix

M81232



M81147



M81157



M81182



M81183


----------



## Emphosix

M46053 - Should be iPhone 13 pro Max


----------



## Emphosix

M81156


----------



## sesish

Emphosix said:


> M81156
> View attachment 5273823
> View attachment 5273824
> View attachment 5273825
> View attachment 5273826
> View attachment 5273827
> View attachment 5273828


Does anyone know when we can pre order this


----------



## Emphosix

sesish said:


> Does anyone know when we can pre order this


I think preorder started from last friday.. depending on the country


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Does anyone know if this bag will be released?


----------



## fibbi

Emphosix said:


> M45987
> View attachment 5261666
> 
> 
> M45986
> View attachment 5261667


It’s a great work tote! What’s the name of this? Thank you !!


----------



## Melli12

fibbi said:


> It’s a great work tote! What’s the name of this? Thank you !!


It‘s the bag I like most of new releases. Sadly all the rest is leather and not canvas…


----------



## fibbi

What do you think about this Odeon tote ? It seems  pretty good too !


Melli12 said:


> It‘s the bag I like most of new releases. Sadly all the rest is leather and not canvas…


----------



## MegPoort

EveyB said:


> Thanks for starting this thread! So many interesting items and stunning colours, can’t wait!
> I’m curious to see what this new bag is:
> View attachment 5175485


yes me too!!!!


----------



## Melli12

fibbi said:


> What do you think about this Odeon tote ? It seems  pretty good too !
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274957


Is that a new release beginning of 2022? This is definitely a great bag


----------



## fibbi

Melli12 said:


> Is that a new release beginning of 2022? This is definitely a great bag


Yes it will release in Jan and can preorder now according to my SA


----------



## thewave1969

fibbi said:


> What do you think about this Odeon tote ? It seems  pretty good too !
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274957


Cute, where can I see more pics?


----------



## fibbi

thewave1969 said:


> Cute, where can I see more pics?


That's the only pic I got...


----------



## Jolie34

Does anyone know if Bloomingdales LV stores are different in terms of ordering items compared to stand alone stores? I want to order from the denim collection but they said they’re not available to preorder yet! I’ve never had this before. My old SA left suddenly and she was excellent in terms of getting my preorders in and getting the items on time. So disappointed now…


----------



## Styleanyone

For rose nano speedy, I was told by LV concierge, no release date in US yet. If someone knows, please update.


----------



## Melli12

fibbi said:


> Yes it will release in Jan and can preorder now according to my SA


Do you have the item code of it to preorder?


----------



## fibbi

Melli12 said:


> Do you have the item code of it to preorder?


Sorry no . That’s only a screenshot I got and no number in it. I assume my SA will know since she sent it to me .


----------



## mixlv

Jolie34 said:


> Does anyone know if Bloomingdales LV stores are different in terms of ordering items compared to stand alone stores? I want to order from the denim collection but they said they’re not available to preorder yet! I’ve never had this before. My old SA left suddenly and she was excellent in terms of getting my preorders in and getting the items on time. So disappointed now…


My Neiman Marcus SA contacted me several weeks ago about the denim bags and told me she could preorder the denim speedy for me.  The day that everyone was saying preorders were starting she contacted me to tell me that LV won't allow preorders for the denim items because they are considered "canvas" and "canvas" cannot be preordered.  She was very apologetic and said she will keep an eye out for the bag I want when they start arriving in the store at the end of December/beginning of January.


----------



## snibor

mixlv said:


> My Neiman Marcus SA contacted me several weeks ago about the denim bags and told me she could preorder the denim speedy for me.  The day that everyone was saying preorders were starting she contacted me to tell me that LV won't allow preorders for the denim items because they are considered "canvas" and "canvas" cannot be preordered.  She was very apologetic and said she will keep an eye out for the bag I want when they start arriving in the store at the end of December/beginning of January.


Canvas items are preordered all the time.  That’s how many of us were able to secure the speedy 20.  In any event, hope you get the bag you want.


----------



## Emphosix

M45282



M45283


----------



## Emphosix




----------



## fibbi

Emphosix said:


> View attachment 5275807
> View attachment 5275809
> View attachment 5275810


Do you have the dimension of this bag? The mm size? Thx a lot


----------



## kbeautyqueen

Has anyone pre-ordered Diane? My CA told me it was not orderable in two weeks ago but I am wondering if anyone has done it at this point.


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Emphosix said:


> M81156
> View attachment 5273823
> View attachment 5273824
> View attachment 5273825
> View attachment 5273826
> View attachment 5273827
> View attachment 5273828


 I saw this is $875 from foxylv; anyone confirm? Seems very pricey for what it is....


----------



## travelbliss

monet_notthepainter said:


> I saw this is $875 from foxylv; anyone confirm? Seems very pricey for what it is....


Wow... $200.00  more than my rose gold vernis one -- which was extremely limited, so I'm really not surprised in the markup.  I know this blue/pink color combo will sell fast and be hard to get, hence the markup !


----------



## MeepMeep67

Anyone in the US been able to preorder anything?  I had been bugging my CA and she kept telling me she would let me know, so I havent asked for a week........


----------



## Schnooples

MeepMeep67 said:


> Anyone in the US been able to preorder anything?  I had been bugging my CA and she kept telling me she would let me know, so I havent asked for a week........



I preordered the dragon fruit Alma BB over a week ago, probably close to two weeks now.


----------



## AleeLee

Emphosix said:


> M45282
> View attachment 5275805
> 
> 
> M45283
> View attachment 5275806


Sorry if I missed it somewhere, but does anyone know the launch date for the Odeon Tote?
Tia


----------



## luvspurses

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> M59346 is called “Dragon Fruit” and I just paid for mine
> View attachment 5268108
> View attachment 5268112
> View attachment 5268111
> View attachment 5268110
> View attachment 5268109


love this color. i wonder if that is that strap is the exact same shade of pink on the speedy 20 strap? also , i wonder if dragonfruit is the same as previous years hot pinks like freesia? lv has been known to reissue the same alma bb color under a different name i believe, when it comes to the hot pinks? not sure but this is so pretty!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

luvspurses said:


> love this color. i wonder if that is that strap is the exact same shade of pink on the speedy 20 strap? also , i wonder if dragonfruit is the same as previous years hot pinks like freesia? lv has been known to reissue the same alma bb color under a different name i believe, when it comes to the hot pinks? not sure but this is so pretty!


Thank you  We’ll have to wait and see! I’m hoping it’s a true coral to take me into spring and summer lol ~ looks like it here:


----------



## Babxie

Hi all, just want to share I’ve just paid for my Pink Denim Micro Pochette


----------



## fibbi

Babxie said:


> Hi all, just want to share I’ve just paid for my Pink Denim Micro Pochette


Congrats!!!


----------



## Babxie




----------



## Jumper

fibbi said:


> Do you have the dimension of this bag? The mm size? Thx a lot


The cool thing about DE print is, you could kind count how many squares high and how many squares long to get an estimate of the measurements..... hahahaha.... since there isn’t much info available yet atm. Of course you can compare it with an existing DE bag you have by the number of squares..

so I went ahead and counted the squares...


Odeon tote PM is similar to a speedy 25 or neverfull PM.
16~ squares length
13 squares height


Speedy 25 
15squares (25cm length)
12 squares ( cm height)

Neverfull PM
17 squares length at base
13 squares height 
6-ish squares width

While Odeon tote MM is similar to a Neverfull MM
19 squares length
16 squares height
~7 squares width

Neverfull MM
17 squares = 28cm height
18-ish squares (base length) 
8 squares width

note that the Odeon totes seem to have a squarish /rectangle-ish base, the top has a fold and this a wider zip top than base.measurements are not the same for top and base. It’s just a guess-timate.


----------



## Loriad

Jumper said:


> The cool thing about DE print is, you could kind count how many squares high and how many squares long to get an estimate of the measurements..... hahahaha.... since there isn’t much info available yet atm. Of course you can compare it with an existing DE bag you have by the number of squares..
> 
> so I went ahead and counted the squares...
> 
> 
> Odeon tote PM is similar to a speedy 25 or neverfull PM.
> 16~ squares length
> 13 squares height
> 
> 
> Speedy 25
> 15squares (25cm length)
> 12 squares ( cm height)
> 
> Neverfull PM
> 17 squares length at base
> 13 squares height
> 6-ish squares width
> 
> While Odeon tote MM is similar to a Neverfull MM
> 19 squares length
> 16 squares height
> ~7 squares width
> 
> Neverfull MM
> 17 squares = 28cm height
> 18-ish squares (base length)
> 8 squares width
> 
> note that the Odeon totes seem to have a squarish /rectangle-ish base, the top has a fold and this a wider zip top than base.measurements are not the same for top and base. It’s just a guess-timate.


Very helpful!


----------



## TinyB

Jumper said:


> The cool thing about DE print is, you could kind count how many squares high and how many squares long to get an estimate of the measurements..... hahahaha.... since there isn’t much info available yet atm. Of course you can compare it with an existing DE bag you have by the number of squares..
> 
> so I went ahead and counted the squares...
> 
> 
> Odeon tote PM is similar to a speedy 25 or neverfull PM.
> 16~ squares length
> 13 squares height
> 
> 
> Speedy 25
> 15squares (25cm length)
> 12 squares ( cm height)
> 
> Neverfull PM
> 17 squares length at base
> 13 squares height
> 6-ish squares width
> 
> While Odeon tote MM is similar to a Neverfull MM
> 19 squares length
> 16 squares height
> ~7 squares width
> 
> Neverfull MM
> 17 squares = 28cm height
> 18-ish squares (base length)
> 8 squares width
> 
> note that the Odeon totes seem to have a squarish /rectangle-ish base, the top has a fold and this a wider zip top than base.measurements are not the same for top and base. It’s just a guess-timate.


Love this new metric system


----------



## MCBadian07

Jumper said:


> The cool thing about DE print is, you could kind count how many squares high and how many squares long to get an estimate of the measurements..... hahahaha.... since there isn’t much info available yet atm. Of course you can compare it with an existing DE bag you have by the number of squares..
> 
> so I went ahead and counted the squares...
> 
> 
> Odeon tote PM is similar to a speedy 25 or neverfull PM.
> 16~ squares length
> 13 squares height
> 
> 
> Speedy 25
> 15squares (25cm length)
> 12 squares ( cm height)
> 
> Neverfull PM
> 17 squares length at base
> 13 squares height
> 6-ish squares width
> 
> While Odeon tote MM is similar to a Neverfull MM
> 19 squares length
> 16 squares height
> ~7 squares width
> 
> Neverfull MM
> 17 squares = 28cm height
> 18-ish squares (base length)
> 8 squares width
> 
> note that the Odeon totes seem to have a squarish /rectangle-ish base, the top has a fold and this a wider zip top than base.measurements are not the same for top and base. It’s just a guess-timate.


I am so thankful for this forum. Lol so creative!


----------



## fibbi

Jumper said:


> The cool thing about DE print is, you could kind count how many squares high and how many squares long to get an estimate of the measurements..... hahahaha.... since there isn’t much info available yet atm. Of course you can compare it with an existing DE bag you have by the number of squares..
> 
> so I went ahead and counted the squares...
> 
> 
> Odeon tote PM is similar to a speedy 25 or neverfull PM.
> 16~ squares length
> 13 squares height
> 
> 
> Speedy 25
> 15squares (25cm length)
> 12 squares ( cm height)
> 
> Neverfull PM
> 17 squares length at base
> 13 squares height
> 6-ish squares width
> 
> While Odeon tote MM is similar to a Neverfull MM
> 19 squares length
> 16 squares height
> ~7 squares width
> 
> Neverfull MM
> 17 squares = 28cm height
> 18-ish squares (base length)
> 8 squares width
> 
> note that the Odeon totes seem to have a squarish /rectangle-ish base, the top has a fold and this a wider zip top than base.measurements are not the same for top and base. It’s just a guess-timate.


This is so creative! Thank you !!!


----------



## Islandbreeze

Jumper said:


> The cool thing about DE print is, you could kind count how many squares high and how many squares long to get an estimate of the measurements..... hahahaha.... since there isn’t much info available yet atm. Of course you can compare it with an existing DE bag you have by the number of squares..
> 
> so I went ahead and counted the squares...
> 
> 
> Odeon tote PM is similar to a speedy 25 or neverfull PM.
> 16~ squares length
> 13 squares height
> 
> 
> Speedy 25
> 15squares (25cm length)
> 12 squares ( cm height)
> 
> Neverfull PM
> 17 squares length at base
> 13 squares height
> 6-ish squares width
> 
> While Odeon tote MM is similar to a Neverfull MM
> 19 squares length
> 16 squares height
> ~7 squares width
> 
> Neverfull MM
> 17 squares = 28cm height
> 18-ish squares (base length)
> 8 squares width
> 
> note that the Odeon totes seem to have a squarish /rectangle-ish base, the top has a fold and this a wider zip top than base.measurements are not the same for top and base. It’s just a guess-timate.


Wow! Such a clever idea and so helpful!


----------



## Melli12

Jumper said:


> The cool thing about DE print is, you could kind count how many squares high and how many squares long to get an estimate of the measurements..... hahahaha.... since there isn’t much info available yet atm. Of course you can compare it with an existing DE bag you have by the number of squares..
> 
> so I went ahead and counted the squares...
> 
> 
> Odeon tote PM is similar to a speedy 25 or neverfull PM.
> 16~ squares length
> 13 squares height
> 
> 
> Speedy 25
> 15squares (25cm length)
> 12 squares ( cm height)
> 
> Neverfull PM
> 17 squares length at base
> 13 squares height
> 6-ish squares width
> 
> While Odeon tote MM is similar to a Neverfull MM
> 19 squares length
> 16 squares height
> ~7 squares width
> 
> Neverfull MM
> 17 squares = 28cm height
> 18-ish squares (base length)
> 8 squares width
> 
> note that the Odeon totes seem to have a squarish /rectangle-ish base, the top has a fold and this a wider zip top than base.measurements are not the same for top and base. It’s just a guess-timate.


That‘s really creative  from what I count and compare is that the Odeon Tote MM is similar size like Speedy 30 but a bit less in width. That‘s exactly what I‘m looking for as my next DE bag!


----------



## balen.girl

Jumper said:


> The cool thing about DE print is, you could kind count how many squares high and how many squares long to get an estimate of the measurements..... hahahaha.... since there isn’t much info available yet atm. Of course you can compare it with an existing DE bag you have by the number of squares..
> 
> so I went ahead and counted the squares...
> 
> 
> Odeon tote PM is similar to a speedy 25 or neverfull PM.
> 16~ squares length
> 13 squares height
> 
> 
> Speedy 25
> 15squares (25cm length)
> 12 squares ( cm height)
> 
> Neverfull PM
> 17 squares length at base
> 13 squares height
> 6-ish squares width
> 
> While Odeon tote MM is similar to a Neverfull MM
> 19 squares length
> 16 squares height
> ~7 squares width
> 
> Neverfull MM
> 17 squares = 28cm height
> 18-ish squares (base length)
> 8 squares width
> 
> note that the Odeon totes seem to have a squarish /rectangle-ish base, the top has a fold and this a wider zip top than base.measurements are not the same for top and base. It’s just a guess-timate.


You are so clever. I never thought about counting DE squares. Thank you for giving the ideas.


----------



## maxynot

So what’s going on with the mens ss22 in usa? Seems like ca only got lookbook last week


----------



## Jumper

I love DE print!! The lack of new DE bags makes me excited whenever new DE bags come out. But lack of info and showing us pictures to let us drool like this don’t help. This method of counting would work well for DA print since they are essentially the same. Mono would work too by counting how many monogram flowers span, but less accurate since there’s wide spacing between the flowers.

I estimated the handle drop for Odeon tote PM is about 4.5 squares = 7.5cm and Odeon tote Mm is about 6 squares = 10cm.

Well, there is some real-life application when we were learning elementary math about using non-standard units of measurement now.


----------



## hahabaglover

NatsumiYuki said:


> I also
> 
> I had also just texted my CA to let me know when the pre-order for this nano speedy becomes available!  I previously had told her to let me know if a nano speedy comes to the store!


hello, is there a pre order for nano speedy currently? I was told there was no waiting list or pre order for this bag


----------



## Babxie

hahabaglover said:


> hello, is there a pre order for nano speedy currently? I was told there was no waiting list or pre order for this bag


I think preorder has not started yet. Btw did your SA told you that there’s no waiting list or preorder available?


----------



## hahabaglover

Babxie said:


> I think preorder has not started yet. Btw did your SA told you that there’s no waiting list or preorder available?


yeah I heard there was no preorder for the current nano speedy, from multiple SAs. they did offer to let me indicate my interest. were u told otherwise??


----------



## Babxie

hahabaglover said:


> yeah I heard there was no preorder for the current nano speedy, from multiple SAs. they did offer to let me indicate my interest. were u told otherwise??


When I told my CA that I want to preorder the mono nano speedy, he only told me that it’s not available for preorder yet. He did not say it’s not possible. Do you have a particular SA you’re close with? I always stick with the same one.

Also I believe the nano speedy is in high demand. The availability will highly likely be offered to VIPs first.


----------



## Emphosix

M81213


----------



## Emphosix

M81066



M81137



M81139



M81154



M81203


----------



## TinyB

Emphosix said:


> M81137
> View attachment 5278783





Could someone please talk me out of this bag


----------



## Princessmom561

has anyone tried to preorder the denim loop?


----------



## Jolie34

Has anyone ordered the denim speedy bandoulier yet?


----------



## newaroundhere

Does anyone know if this print will be released on any bags? It’s so cute!


----------



## MCBadian07

newaroundhere said:


> Does anyone know if this print will be released on any bags? It’s so cute!
> 
> View attachment 5279341


So far only on bandeau and scarf I think.


----------



## 23adeline

This morning, I asked my CS about this easy pouch too   


TinyB said:


> View attachment 5278787
> 
> Could someone please talk me out of this bag


----------



## TinyB

23adeline said:


> This morning, I asked my CS about this easy pouch too


The print of this bag will be perfect in your collection


----------



## 23adeline

TinyB said:


> The print of this bag will be perfect in your collection


I just want to get something small but useful from this line, looks like Easy Pouch meets the criteria . But I’m still waiting for my CS to give me more info about Easy Pouch


----------



## Emphosix

Cles comes also in brown! 
SKU us M81165


----------



## Asphodel

23adeline said:


> I just want to get something small but useful from this line, looks like Easy Pouch meets the criteria . But I’m still waiting for my CS to give me more info about Easy Pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280004


Is this line leather or canvas?


----------



## 23adeline

Asphodel said:


> Is this line leather or canvas?


It looks like leather to me but I’m not sure. I asked my CS the same question, he is on reservist and will get back to me next Monday .


----------



## bluebird03

For anyone interested in the mini pochette (blue and pink vernis) DM me. I have an SA who said he can put in a product request.


----------



## emmui

Asphodel said:


> Is this line leather or canvas?


It’s leather with embroidered diagonal designs and embossed LV logo and motifs.


----------



## ramona708

23adeline said:


> I just want to get something small but useful from this line, looks like Easy Pouch meets the criteria . But I’m still waiting for my CS to give me more info about Easy Pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280004


These are so beautiful! Just excited about the prices 

Does anyone know if there will also be the black pattern for Néonoé? Or just the ones we can already see?
Thanks!


----------



## Babxie

Hope there’ll be double zip pochette releasing next year. Was greatly disappointed they didn’t have it in this year’s Christmas animation


----------



## 23adeline

ramona708 said:


> These are so beautiful! Just excited about the prices
> 
> Does anyone know if there will also be the black pattern for Néonoé? Or just the ones we can already see?
> Thanks!


I just paid for the easy pouch and pink denim nano speedy . Hope I would get the blue speedy as well
I will ask my CS about colour of Neonoe available but he is slow in response during his off day


----------



## Babxie

23adeline said:


> I just paid for the easy pouch and pink denim nano speedy . Hope I would get the blue speedy as well
> I will ask my CS about colour of Neonoe available but he is slow in response during his off day


Can’t wait to see your pink nano speedy!


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury




----------



## 23adeline

ramona708 said:


> These are so beautiful! Just excited about the prices
> 
> Does anyone know if there will also be the black pattern for Néonoé? Or just the ones we can already see?
> Thanks!


My CS said the Neonoe only comes in that 2 colours in the pic, off white and Arizona


----------



## 23adeline

Babxie said:


> Can’t wait to see your pink nano speedy!


I ordered the blue micro speedy charm as well , just in case I couldn’t get the blue nano speedy which is China exclusive


----------



## CHIgirl08

Emphosix said:


> M45282
> View attachment 5275805
> 
> 
> M45283
> View attachment 5275806


I AM OBSSESSED!!!!


----------



## ramona708

23adeline said:


> My CS said the Neonoe only comes in that 2 colours in the pic, off white and Arizona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281800


Oh no 
But thank you so much for asking! **


----------



## snibor

Dragon fruit-m59346
Green-m59357
leu nuage-m59345
Sunflower-mm59358
Alma bb #s as posted by Foxylv.


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

So the most affordable denim bag will be the pink mini speedy? I really wanted a bag from this collection but seems so overpriced for material bags for me. And if I get an SLG I worry it won't wear well since it's not coated like the canvas items. Thoughts?


----------



## snibor

monet_notthepainter said:


> So the most affordable denim bag will be the pink mini speedy? I really wanted a bag from this collection but seems so overpriced for material bags for me. And if I get an SLG I worry it won't wear well since it's not coated like the canvas items. Thoughts?


My thoughts are prices for bags have skyrocketed in general.  It is what it is. For me I’m planning on being way more cautious about my purchases. But I wouldn’t settle for something just because of price.  I’m just gonna think long and hard before my next buy.


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Foxy LV just said most blue bags are China exclusive according to an update she got today.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

monet_notthepainter said:


> Foxy LV just said most blue bags are China exclusive according to an update she got today.


I saw that. I really wanted the cube bag


----------



## lemondln

monet_notthepainter said:


>





OMG, denium  Speedy Bandouliere 25  is soooo cute


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Saw these on a fb group post!


----------



## 23adeline

monet_notthepainter said:


> Foxy LV just said most blue bags are China exclusive according to an update she got today.


Yes,I saw my order of the blue denim nano speedy and square bag was removed from my account and my CS confirmed  that they won’t come to my region even though they had made a request. 
But I think it’s ok since I have so many blue bags , and at least I got the blue denim micro speedy charm


----------



## Jolie34

23adeline said:


> Yes,I saw my order of the blue denim nano speedy and square bag was removed from my account and my CS confirmed  that they won’t come to my region even though they had made a request.
> But I think it’s ok since I have so many blue bags , and at least I got the blue denim micro speedy charm


What about the blue denim speedy bandoulier?


----------



## 23adeline

Jolie34 said:


> What about the blue denim speedy bandoulier?


I’m not getting it as it is speedy 25, nowadays I hardly used my Crafty Speedy 25 and the rest which are speedy 30, 35… the biggest speedy I use nowadays is 20


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

23adeline said:


> Yes,I saw my order of the blue denim nano speedy and square bag was removed from my account and my CS confirmed  that they won’t come to my region even though they had made a request.
> But I think it’s ok since I have so many blue bags , and at least I got the blue denim micro speedy charm



How much is the charm?


----------



## emmui

foxylv posted this pink cutie


----------



## travelbliss

snibor said:


> My thoughts are prices for bags have skyrocketed in general.  It is what it is. For me I’m planning on being way more cautious about my purchases. But I wouldn’t settle for something just because of price.  I’m just gonna think long and hard before my next buy.



Your post is exactly why I am keeping all of my vintage / older season LVs. They are a constant reminder of the absurdity of the current pricepoints.


----------



## luvspurses

monet_notthepainter said:


> So the most affordable denim bag will be the pink mini speedy? I really wanted a bag from this collection but seems so overpriced for material bags for me. And if I get an SLG I worry it won't wear well since it's not coated like the canvas items. Thoughts?


i've been thinking about the pink nano speedy and i think it's a hard pass for me. just not worth the $$$ . the speedy 20 was worth it for me but the prices really are getting a bit crazy and unless a bag really wows me i am just not up for it. also, that denim fabric concerns me. i love my canvas bags because honestly, some have them have seen some pretty tough treatment by me over the years and they still look amazing. the concept of lv in its original global travel capacity is really what drew me to them in the first place. also, when attended that traveling VVV LV exhibition in nyc a few years back and they showed the lv bags meant to trek across africa, asia, the world, those bags really just spoke to me. i will be backing away from the bags less in line with that concept. jmho.


----------



## luvspurses

emmui said:


> foxylv posted this pink cutie



anyone else worried about how that embroidered stitching will wear? is it treated/coated in any way?


----------



## gottabagit

Does anyone know the price of the Odeon MM?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

New bags popping up on IG! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Here are all the ALMA bbs (Skittles take 2). I wish they didn’t filter the colours this way > refer to page 1 of thread for accuracy


----------



## bbkctpf

Has anyone in Canada or usa able to order the denim collection yet?


----------



## 23adeline

monet_notthepainter said:


> How much is the charm?


 It’s MYR3800. 
I checked the website, it’s same price as the Brazza wallet my LV Heritage, more expensive than the monogram micro speedy


----------



## LaPush

Hello! Is the Speedy Bandouliere 25


monet_notthepainter said:


>




Hello! Is the Speedy Bandouliere 25 a China Exclusive collection or will it be available worldwide? Thank you!


----------



## iamthecutest

bbkctpf said:


> Has anyone in Canada or usa able to order the denim collection yet?


I'm in the US and texted my SA yesterday.  Waiting for him to let me know about the pink denim nano speedy.  I hope I can order!!!


----------



## brnicutie

LaPush said:


> Hello! Is the Speedy Bandouliere 25
> 
> 
> Hello! Is the Speedy Bandouliere 25 a China Exclusive collection or will it be available worldwide? Thank you!


The blue denim speedy b25 will be available worldwide, so will the bag charm.


----------



## roomservicemenu

These new skittle alma bb colours are so so so cute! Can’t wait to see them in person!


----------



## Ici

bbkctpf said:


> Has anyone in Canada or usa able to order the denim collection yet?


Yeah im in canada and we can preorder


----------



## Princessmom561

iamthecutest said:


> I'm in the US and texted my SA yesterday.  Waiting for him to let me know about the pink denim nano speedy.  I hope I can order!!!


Anything back yet?  Mine keeps saying not yet


----------



## iamthecutest

Princessmom561 said:


> Anything back yet?  Mine keeps saying not yet


Nope


----------



## Iamminda

@MyBelongs to Louis 
I saw this beauty on IG and I thought how lucky you are to have this beauty soon .  This account belongs to a Bloomingdales Personal Shopper (she’s like an SA for all of their premier brands).


----------



## Ici

Princessmom561 said:


> Anything back yet?  Mine keeps saying not yet


I was able to pay for it in full but it won’t be able to pick it up until 31st.


----------



## MeepMeep67

In usa my CA said denim loop and speedy 25 are available. I dont know which one to order.


----------



## toujours*chic

bbkctpf said:


> Has anyone in Canada or usa able to order the denim collection yet?


I was able to place a pre-order for the denim speedy b25 about 3 weeks ago. Showing in my orders as waiting product availability. I am in the US.


----------



## MeepMeep67

toujours*chic said:


> I was able to place a pre-order for the denim speedy b25 about 3 weeks ago. Showing in my orders as waiting product availability. I am in the US.


woohooo!!! by chance, do you know where its made?


----------



## toujours*chic

MeepMeep67 said:


> woohooo!!! by chance, do you know where its made?


Fingers crossed France but no information at this time. Will keep you posted. 

May I ask if someone could provide the SKU for the denim speedy charm?


----------



## Iamminda

toujours*chic said:


> Fingers crossed France but no information at this time. Will keep you posted.
> 
> May I ask if someone could provide the SKU for the denim speedy charm?



From a few weeks ago


----------



## Princessmom561

MeepMeep67 said:


> In usa my CA said denim loop and speedy 25 are available. I dont know which one to order.


Really?!  Im in the US and keep getting told no. I really want the loop.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Princessmom561 said:


> Really?!  Im in the US and keep getting told no. I really want the loop.


did you try today?


----------



## Princessmom561

MeepMeep67 said:


> did you try today?


Yes, just got done texting my SA. She keeps telling me it will launch 12/31.


----------



## MeepMeep67

So I took an hour trying to decide which one to order and the Speedy 25 is now unavalable

I was able to order the loop

CA said it doesnt show how many of each were produced or country of manufacture, but she felt it would be France since it is LE


----------



## bluebird03

I have a SA who said he could put in a product request for the Speedy B 25 and the nano speedy.. Please DM me for contact information. I am waiting for the micro speedy its sooo cute!!


----------



## Princessmom561

MeepMeep67 said:


> So I took an hour trying to decide which one to order and the Speedy 25 is now unavalable
> 
> I was able to order the loop
> 
> CA said it doesnt show how many of each were produced or country of manufacture, but she felt it would be France since it is LE


So lucky!  I wonder why my CA says no?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> @MyBelongs to Louis
> I saw this beauty on IG and I thought how lucky you are to have this beauty soon .  This account belongs to a Bloomingdales Personal Shopper (she’s like an SA for all of their premier brands).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283439


Awww I love it!! Thank you so much for thinking of me, sweet IM      You’re the best! Fingers crossed that this cutie comes soon. In the meantime, I hope you’re enjoying all your latest LVs in the best of health and ready to ring in a LVoely New Year 



MeepMeep67 said:


> I was able to order the loop


Yay MM  ~ fingers crossed that you find the Speedy you want too!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Alma bb

1/1 launch

Dragon fruit-m59346
Green-m59357
Bleu nuage-m59345
Sunflower-mm59358






Epi buci crossbody

1/1 launch

Dragon fruit-m59460
Gold miel-m59459
Quartz-m49457
	

		
			
		

		
	




IG foxylv


----------



## bbkctpf

Thanks for the input everyone from usa/Canada. I’ll reach out to my CA!  I may be too late but I’ll give it a go!


----------



## mixlv

Princessmom561 said:


> So lucky!  I wonder why my CA says no?


My SA said no too so don't take it personally.  I did for a minute. LOL


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

IG lvaddict.101


----------



## 23adeline

For these bags, why did they put the 2 semi circle things at the bottom corners that made them look like wearing a panty again ! ?


----------



## tere8

sleeplessinseattle said:


> I have a SA who said he could put in a product request for the Speedy B 25 and the nano speedy.. Please DM me for contact information. I am waiting for the micro speedy its sooo cute!!


Is the nano speedy in monogram available for preorder? What’s the price point? ☺️


----------



## Babxie

MeepMeep67 said:


> In usa my CA said denim loop and speedy 25 are available. I dont know which one to order.


I vote for loop cause I think it’s so cute!


----------



## brnicutie

23adeline said:


> For these bags, why did they put the 2 semi circle things at the bottom corners that made them look like wearing a panty again ! ?
> View attachment 5283836


You're too funny Adeline. Now I can't unsee it.


----------



## Babxie

For who’s interested, my CA in Singapore offered me preorder for Pink denim nano speedy yesterday. I didn’t take the offer because I decided to get the one in monogram.

I heard price for monogram nano speedy is SGD2140 subject to change.

And monogram nano speedy preorder is not yet available.


----------



## NatsumiYuki

Babxie said:


> For who’s interested, my CA in Singapore offered me preorder for Pink denim nano speedy yesterday. I didn’t take the offer because I decided to get the one in monogram.
> 
> I heard price for monogram nano speedy is SGD2140 subject to change.
> 
> And monogram nano speedy preorder is not yet available.



Wow, $2140? The current one is $1820. That’s a $320 increase. And I heard it’s smaller than the current one.


----------



## NatsumiYuki

just preordered this cutie today


----------



## 23adeline

brnicutie said:


> You're too funny Adeline. Now I can't unsee it.


They did it this way since many years ago on those twists , didn’t you notice that ? 
This one with lace


----------



## TangerineKandy

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5283823
> View attachment 5283824
> View attachment 5283825
> View attachment 5283826
> View attachment 5283827
> IG lvaddict.101


I REALLY want a Pochette Metis in this caramel colour without any embossing.


----------



## bluebird03

23adeline said:


> For these bags, why did they put the 2 semi circle things at the bottom corners that made them look like wearing a panty again ! ?
> View attachment 5283836



lol!! I can't unsee it either now!! the patch makes it look dated, wish they didn't do this


----------



## Princessmom561

mixlv said:


> My SA said no too so don't take it personally.  I did for a minute. LOL


Ok thanks. Glad I’m not alone.


----------



## Princessmom561

So if the denim loop comes out on 12/31, do I try to get with my SA tomorrow or try to get it online at a certain time?  Decisions but I really want that loop!


----------



## chicaboo

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5283823
> View attachment 5283824
> View attachment 5283825
> View attachment 5283826
> View attachment 5283827
> IG lvaddict.101
> a





MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5283823
> View attachment 5283824
> View attachment 5283825
> View attachment 5283826
> View attachment 5283827
> IG lvaddict.101





MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5283823
> View attachment 5283824
> View attachment 5283825
> View attachment 5283826
> View attachment 5283827
> IG lvaddict.101


Anyone know when the neverfull will be Released?


----------



## Cathindy

chicaboo said:


> Anyone know when the neverfull will be Released?



These should launch tomorrow!


----------



## emmui

Excited for this one!


----------



## EJsMommy1

Heart eyes. 
I’ve never pre-ordered anything before and I’m hoping to have success with this being the first time. I think this Empreinte easy pouch is so cute!


----------



## gottabagit

EJsMommy1 said:


> Heart eyes.
> I’ve never pre-ordered anything before and I’m hoping to have success with this being the first time. I think this Empreinte easy pouch is so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5284478
> View attachment 5284479


It is kinda cute!


----------



## Cathindy

EJsMommy1 said:


> Heart eyes.
> I’ve never pre-ordered anything before and I’m hoping to have success with this being the first time. I think this Empreinte easy pouch is so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5284478
> View attachment 5284479



I looooove it!! I’m still contemplating between the brown with embroidery or this cream one. Or just both


----------



## toujours*chic

Iamminda said:


> From a few weeks ago


Thank you!


----------



## Moxisox

EJsMommy1 said:


> Heart eyes.
> I’ve never pre-ordered anything before and I’m hoping to have success with this being the first time. I think this Empreinte easy pouch is so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5284478
> View attachment 5284479


Love these! I wonder what the size comparison is between these and a PA.


----------



## MeepMeep67

EJsMommy1 said:


> Heart eyes.
> I’ve never pre-ordered anything before and I’m hoping to have success with this being the first time. I think this Empreinte easy pouch is so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5284478
> View attachment 5284479


 These are super cute


Moxisox said:


> Love these! I wonder what the size comparison is between these and a PA.


I was wondering the same thing


----------



## MeepMeep67

I have the loop ordered, but worried about the size, it seems like it has a larger footprint but doesnt hold much. I like streamline bags......and is it trendy?


----------



## jsmile

They are releasing so many things now. Right when people spent all their money for Xmas. Lol


----------



## MeepMeep67

jsmile said:


> They are releasing so many things now. Right when people spent all their money for Xmas. Lol


so true! kinda brutal


----------



## mangotwins

Anyone know if/when/where we can pre-order the nano speedy? Thank you!!


----------



## thelostlala

My SA just texted me to let me place a deposit for the Diane! Black or pink?!


----------



## Sharona228

Does anyone know what time/time zone is launch? So when FoxyLV said that it launches on 12/31 or 1/1…what time does it launch online?


----------



## MeepMeep67

EJsMommy1 said:


> Heart eyes.
> I’ve never pre-ordered anything before and I’m hoping to have success with this being the first time. I think this Empreinte easy pouch is so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5284478
> View attachment 5284479


This looks like the vintage Bucket Bag mini pochette size, which Ive always said is the perfect size! because it fits a phone! LV finally listened and made it.  its smaller than the pochette accessories. but larger than the mini pochette.  its a winner!


----------



## Cathindy

Moxisox said:


> Love these! I wonder what the size comparison is between these and a PA.



PA will hold more then the EP. I tried an epi EP in store a while back and it does fit the large iPhone Max models, a keypouch/card holder and your keys if you don’t have a ton of keychains on it haha and probably some small things like a lipstick, mask, napkin. Because of the leather the EP is more stiff then the PA and the opening is less wide on the EP. I’m going to buy either the cream or the embroidery EP, I can make some comparison and what fits inside pictures if you’d like


----------



## Cathindy

MeepMeep67 said:


> I have the loop ordered, but worried about the size, it seems like it has a larger footprint but doesnt hold much. I like streamline bags......and is it trendy?



Congrats on ordering denim Loop! I’m really curious about that one! I have the mono one and I adore it. Loop does have some dead space inside but will for sure fit your essentials. I have some modshots and what fits inside pictures I made for someone else on TPF. If it’s helpful I can share it with you


----------



## thelostlala

Just placed an online order for the denim loop. I hope it’s love!


----------



## Princessmom561

thelostlala said:


> Just placed an online order for the denim loop. I hope it’s love!


I still don’t see it on the website. How?


----------



## thelostlala

Princessmom561 said:


> I still don’t see it on the website. How?


It’s on my local site (Singapore). Perhaps it might pop up later on yours?


----------



## Princessmom561

thelostlala said:


> It’s on my local site (Singapore). Perhaps it might pop up later on yours?


Hopefully. Congratulations!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Cathindy said:


> Congrats on ordering denim Loop! I’m really curious about that one! I have the mono one and I adore it. Loop does have some dead space inside but will for sure fit your essentials. I have some modshots and what fits inside pictures I made for someone else on TPF. If it’s helpful I can share it with you


would love to see your photos!! when I would see posts of the loop, I felt joy and would think :"what a cute bag" then I ordered it and thought dang thats expensive! I could get a lot of other bags for that price! and its limited space, but a bulky bag.  Im kinda a minimalist right now on the shape of the bag im carrying.  liking small/streamline (but I know that changes) I need to chill out and wait for the bag instead of obsessing over it!!! I do like the debatable strap option and that it comes with 2 straps


----------



## TraceySH

Here are the pochette metis....


----------



## Cathindy

TraceySH said:


> Here are the pochette metis....
> 
> View attachment 5285006
> View attachment 5285007
> View attachment 5285008



Did you buy both? That camel one is so stunning


----------



## ilovemulberry73

NatsumiYuki said:


> View attachment 5283974
> 
> 
> just preordered this cutie today


Looks amazing! Do you know the release date please?


----------



## iamthecutest

Just called USA client services and I wasn't able to order the pink denim nano speedy.  On Mexico LV site it shows availability in quite a few US locations.  My SA hasn't gotten back to me yet about it and I'm a bit frustrated.  Take my money!!! Hahaha


----------



## iamthecutest

iamthecutest said:


> Just called USA client services and I wasn't able to order the pink denim nano speedy.  On Mexico LV site it shows availability in quite a few US locations.  My SA hasn't gotten back to me yet about it and I'm a bit frustrated.  Take my money!!! Hahaha


Well, he responded positively and I can breathe a sigh of relief now!!!  Happy NYE!


----------



## bluebird03

i am anxiously waiting for the micro pochette. Guess I will be stalking the website frantically tonight


----------



## TraceySH

Cathindy said:


> Did you buy both? That camel one is so stunning


I did!


----------



## bluebird03

So I just ordered the micro pochette...phew dont have to stalk the website anymore!!


----------



## Moxisox

Cathindy said:


> PA will hold more then the EP. I tried an epi EP in store a while back and it does fit the large iPhone Max models, a keypouch/card holder and your keys if you don’t have a ton of keychains on it haha and probably some small things like a lipstick, mask, napkin. Because of the leather the EP is more stiff then the PA and the opening is less wide on the EP. I’m going to buy either the cream or the embroidery EP, I can make some comparison and what fits inside pictures if you’d like


Thank you. That’s good to know. I would love to see pics too when you get it. Both colors are stunning. I’m sure it’ll be difficult to pick which to get.


----------



## Princessmom561

My SA text me that they got the denim loop in and it’s mine!  She said she can’t officially sell it until tomorrow but it’s mine. I’m going in at 11am.


----------



## SamanthaStevens

TraceySH said:


> Here are the pochette metis....
> 
> View attachment 5285006
> View attachment 5285007
> View attachment 5285008


These are gorgeous! Congrats!!! Having them in person do you feel the stitching on the camel one will get dirty easily by being used crossbody or by opening and closing the bag?


----------



## Cathindy

Moxisox said:


> Thank you. That’s good to know. I would love to see pics too when you get it. Both colors are stunning. I’m sure it’ll be difficult to pick which to get.



I really can’t decide  I was leaning to the cream one but now I see the PM in this color and I lean more towards that one. I really have to see them in person but stores are closed due to covid restrictions in my country so that doesnt make it easier


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

When does the Diane bag get released?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Skittles II is online guys!! Run, run, run to get yours now


----------



## MrsSlocomb

Just placed my order for the green!  The FOMO got to me.  I also ordered the green mini Puzzle.  I guess I'll look at both of them and see which one I'll keep.
I was really hoping they'd release the easy pouch in this green, though....


----------



## gottabagit

They‘re on the website. SA is reserving the pochette metis until 11:30 am tomorrow but I’m so tempted to buy online. Oh no, the “No buy, low buy” strategy is over and done and this is just the first day of the year.


----------



## MCBadian07

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Skittles II is online guys!! Run, run, run to get yours now
> View attachment 5285420
> View attachment 5285421
> View attachment 5285422
> View attachment 5285423
> View attachment 5285424


These names are hilarious. Why don't we just call them Gryffindor, Hufflepuff, Ravenclaw and Slytherin....


----------



## NatsumiYuki

ilovemulberry73 said:


> Looks amazing! Do you know the release date please?


Sorry I don’t know when the release date will be.


----------



## thelostlala

LVlvoe_bug said:


> When does the Diane bag get released?



I just paid for mine and it’s being delivered tomorrow.


----------



## Babxie

I just received my pink denim micro pochette today! I have never seen a micro pochette in real life but I didn’t expect it to be this small! 

In the first 15mins, I was thinking if it didn’t cost this much I probably wouldn’t mind but for this price, did I lose my mind?

But then it started to grow on me. Now I just absolutely love it! It’s too cute and adorable! If anyone is hesitating, I would say go for it if it’s still available. 

I’m also thankful mine alignment esp with the LV pattern looks perfect on the front, abit imperfect on the back as it is slightly not centered perfectly but I can do with that as I’ve seen worse on IG. Btw mine’s made in France, if anyone is curious.


----------



## sweetmango25

thelostlala said:


> I just paid for mine and it’s being delivered tomorrow.


Please post some photos when you receive it! I'm still deciding if I should get this


----------



## thelostlala

sweetmango25 said:


> Please post some photos when you receive it! I'm still deciding if I should get this
> Please post some photos when you receive it! I'm still deciding if I should get this



Sure, I will!


----------



## wowzers1941

When doing a pre-order do you guys have to pay ahead?


----------



## snibor

wowzers1941 said:


> When doing a pre-order do you guys have to pay ahead?


Yes


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

More “dragon fruit” LVoe 




And great modelling pics of the Alma’s:


----------



## balen.girl

Does anyone after Odeon Tote ? Would love to get any opinion/feedback.


----------



## bfly

MeepMeep67 said:


> In usa my CA said denim loop and speedy 25 are available. I dont know which one to order.



They both are gorgeous i saw them yesterday at the store, someone was trying all the blue denim collections.


----------



## bfly

I went to pick up my bandeau yesterday and my CA showed me this vernis mp and felice. As much as I love them cause they’re so cute but I have to pass as I have so many mp in my collections now.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Babxie said:


> I just received my pink denim micro pochette today! I have never seen a micro pochette in real life but I didn’t expect it to be this small!
> 
> In the first 15mins, I was thinking if it didn’t cost this much I probably wouldn’t mind but for this price, did I lose my mind?
> 
> But then it started to grow on me. Now I just absolutely love it! It’s too cute and adorable! If anyone is hesitating, I would say go for it if it’s still available.
> 
> I’m also thankful mine alignment esp with the LV pattern looks perfect on the front, abit imperfect on the back as it is slightly not centered perfectly but I can do with that as I’ve seen worse on IG. Btw mine’s made in France, if anyone is curious.


Isn't it more like the size of the key pouch (just wider)? I was able to pre-order (hasn't shipped yet) but was having second thoughts due to the price too.... so you love it then?


----------



## EveyB

Is someone here thinking about getting this bag?



Pros, cons? I’d really like to hear your thoughts!


----------



## MrsSlocomb

How often has everyone had their online order canceled?  I ordered the Alma off the website last night when they were up.  I got an email that they received the order, but not an additional email that it has shipped yet.


----------



## bluebird03

Israeli_Flava said:


> Isn't it more like the size of the key pouch (just wider)? I was able to pre-order (hasn't shipped yet) but was having second thoughts due to the price too.... so you love it then?




I ordered this yesterday as well and curious to see how it will work out. Love the pink color and hoping to have it replace my key pouch. @Babxie if you dont mind, can you post some pics please?


----------



## bluebird03

MrsSlocomb said:


> How often has everyone had their online order canceled?  I ordered the Alma off the website last night when they were up.  I got an email that they received the order, but not an additional email that it has shipped yet.


Not sure about that but what does the status for your order show? My micro pochette shows Order in preparation so I am assuming it will ship out later tonight as it was overnight shipping.


----------



## bluebird03

So i see the website was updated with information for the new collection but what i don't understand is how come items are not available? Even when they started showing up online last night they were unavailable....makes no sense


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

sleeplessinseattle said:


> So i see the website was updated with information for the new collection but what i don't understand is how come items are not available? Even when they started showing up online last night they were unavailable....makes no sense


They put items on the website to show what’s new in collections/product offerings and releases. Some items on the website never become available online.


----------



## toujours*chic

My blue denim speedy b25 is showing order in preparation. Was not expecting that- will let you know when/if it ships.


----------



## Babxie

Israeli_Flava said:


> Isn't it more like the size of the key pouch (just wider)? I was able to pre-order (hasn't shipped yet) but was having second thoughts due to the price too.... so you love it then?


Yup. Wider and slightly taller. And yes I love it! The pink denim is really nice in real life and the inside is suede. Have you paid for it? If yes why not decide if you want to keep after you’ve seen it? You might grow to love her like I did


----------



## Babxie

sleeplessinseattle said:


> So i see the website was updated with information for the new collection but what i don't understand is how come items are not available? Even when they started showing up online last night they were unavailable....makes no sense


It’s common for popular items get sold out before their launch date, thus they are not available during launch.


----------



## Babxie

sleeplessinseattle said:


> I ordered this yesterday as well and curious to see how it will work out. Love the pink color and hoping to have it replace my key pouch. @Babxie if you dont mind, can you post some pics please?


Perhaps this link is faster than I take pictures for now


----------



## lemondln

bfly said:


> I went to pick up my bandeau yesterday and my CA showed me this vernis mp and felice. As much as I love them cause they’re so cute but I have to pass as I have so many mp in my collections now.
> 
> View attachment 5285621




I feel these LV eyes  and surprised mouth staring at me


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Babxie said:


> Yup. Wider and slightly taller. And yes I love it! The pink denim is really nice in real life and the inside is suede. Have you paid for it? If yes why not decide if you want to keep after you’ve seen it? You might grow to love her like I did


Yes I have paid for it. I will def decide once I get my hands on it. I was just like uhhhhhh that is expensive.... but still handed over the credit card hahahahah I'm dying to get the matching nano speedy so hoping that comes soon too! Did you get one of those too?


----------



## Sarah1102

balen.girl said:


> Does anyone after Odeon Tote ? Would love to get any opinion/feedback.


I was looking at the speedy 25 b for everyday bag but I thought maybe the opening is too small and too “thick” to wear crossbody. This one seems to solve both issues for me


----------



## toujours*chic

I need to stop coming over to this thread! Now I am not sure whether I should exchange denim speedy b25 for pink denim nano speedy + micro pochette set (almost even exchange). What do you kids think? I do not need anything so mostly just for the collection and amusement!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

toujours*chic said:


> I need to stop coming over to this thread! Now I am not sure whether I should exchange denim speedy b25 for pink denim nano speedy + micro pochette set (almost even exchange). What do you kids think? I do not need anything so mostly just for the collection and amusement!


All 3?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

toujours*chic said:


> I need to stop coming over to this thread! Now I am not sure whether I should exchange denim speedy b25 for pink denim nano speedy + micro pochette set (almost even exchange). What do you kids think? I do not need anything so mostly just for the collection and amusement!


Which bag will you use more? I want the denim speedy B because the nano won’t work for me. I have the mono nano and have never used it….I’m trying to get the micro Pochette. I like to mix up the colors….


----------



## Cutiepie7691

sleeplessinseattle said:


> So i see the website was updated with information for the new collection but what i don't understand is how come items are not available? Even when they started showing up online last night they were unavailable....makes no sense



I was thinking the exact same thing. However, I was able to purchase the speedy b25 in denim today.  I was shocked when it said it was available.


----------



## iamthecutest

balen.girl said:


> Does anyone after Odeon Tote ? Would love to get any opinion/feedback.


Now I'm thinking of the Odeon tote pm or easy pouch on strap in the tan w stitching instead of the pink denim nano speedy...sigh lol


----------



## iamthecutest

Well, I've completely changed from the pink nano speedy to the easy pouch in camel w stitching...ordering soon, ha!


----------



## sweetmango25

EveyB said:


> Is someone here thinking about getting this bag?
> View attachment 5285649
> View attachment 5285650
> 
> Pros, cons? I’d really like to hear your thoughts!


I was considering this one in this colour as well! But leaning more towards the Diane now as I think if there are more crossbody strap options to match with the monogram than with epi


----------



## iamthecutest

toujours*chic said:


> I need to stop coming over to this thread! Now I am not sure whether I should exchange denim speedy b25 for pink denim nano speedy + micro pochette set (almost even exchange). What do you kids think? I do not need anything so mostly just for the collection and amusement!


Get what makes your heart sing, but I would keep the Speedy 25


----------



## Babxie

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes I have paid for it. I will def decide once I get my hands on it. I was just like uhhhhhh that is expensive.... but still handed over the credit card hahahahah I'm dying to get the matching nano speedy so hoping that comes soon too! Did you get one of those too?


I know right 

I didn’t get the pink denim nano speedy because I will be getting the monogram nano speedy. Just waiting for preorder to be available now.


----------



## phis_xi

I am waiting for the On the go tote in Denim but I did not see it online. Is it available in store only?


----------



## phis_xi

For anyone still not sure about pink denim, I found a unboxing video for the pink denim nano speedy and micro pochette accessoires. Hope it helps  They are the cutest


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

phis_xi said:


> I am waiting for the On the go tote in Denim but I did not see it online. Is it available in store only?


I’m not sure where you are located but I believe it is a China exclusive …


----------



## phis_xi

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I’m not sure where you are located but I believe it is a China exclusive …


I am from UK so that 's why I could not see it online..... Thanks anyway!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

phis_xi said:


> I am from UK so that 's why I could not see it online..... Thanks anyway!


You’re welcome


----------



## balen.girl

iamthecutest said:


> Now I'm thinking of the Odeon tote pm or easy pouch on strap in the tan w stitching instead of the pink denim nano speedy...sigh lol


I accidentally peek Odeon Tote in their drawer when I was collecting my bag. And instant love. Now I am just curious if anyone has any pro and cons about the bag. I think it’s nicer than Siena. I might be wrong though.


----------



## balen.girl

Sarah1102 said:


> I was looking at the speedy 25 b for everyday bag but I thought maybe the opening is too small and too “thick” to wear crossbody. This one seems to solve both issues for me


Exactly what I though. The opening is good on this one. And yes, I am looking for something similar like speedy style too. Can be handheld or sling and about that size. I hope someone bought it so we can see her review.


----------



## Sarah1102

balen.girl said:


> Exactly what I though. The opening is good on this one. And yes, I am looking for something similar like speedy style too. Can be handheld or sling and about that size. I hope someone bought it so we can see her review.


An other crossbody I tried with similar thickness (around 3.5inch) is the Odeon (non tote) pm but same problem for me: really hard to insert full size wallet and find items inside this black hole. So looking forward to see the tote pm in person when it’s available at my LV store


----------



## toujours*chic

Babxie said:


> I know right
> 
> I didn’t get the pink denim nano speedy because I will be getting the monogram nano speedy. Just waiting for preorder to be available now.


You will love nano mono!


----------



## toujours*chic

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Which bag will you use more? I want the denim speedy B because the nano won’t work for me. I have the mono nano and have never used it….I’m trying to get the micro Pochette. I like to mix up the colors….


Def the speedy b25 is more practical which is why I did not hesitate even though the price is a bit tough to swallow. Plus, no vachetta!

I too have nano mono and have not used it. What is nice about the pink denim nano is the removable strap. It is PDC x a billion.


----------



## viewwing

In my opinion,  the blue denim Looks soooooo dated. It’s like a bag from the mid 90s. And the double stitches. Urg... I guess if you’re young born in the 90s or later, you will love this “novelty” casual bag.


----------



## Bumbles

Did anyone purchase the denim blue speedy bag charm??


----------



## Snowpips Snowest

monet_notthepainter said:


> So the most affordable denim bag will be the pink mini speedy? I really wanted a bag from this collection but seems so overpriced for material bags for me. And if I get an SLG I worry it won't wear well since it's not coated like the canvas items. Thoughts?


Agree, don’t know how well this denim will withstand thread pulls or holes. Doesn’t even look lined! I was offered the speedy 25 blue denim and the micro pochette pink but turned them down.


----------



## nannch

EveyB said:


> Is someone here thinking about getting this bag?
> View attachment 5285649
> View attachment 5285650
> 
> Pros, cons? I’d really like to hear your thoughts!


I’m actually checking this bag like crazy. I’ll definitely drop by to check it out in the store.


----------



## gottabagit

So DD arrived, I went to the Dallas store yesterday and was able to reserve the new pochette Métis. They didn’t seem to know there would be a new Odeon (once again, PF provides us with so much advance information!) They said they were only getting one pochette Métis so I consider myself lucky. They were adamant 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
that I had to come back and actually purchase it today. I really like the color and design of this pochette Métis and don’t expect to return it like I did the monogram one. I think the Odeon gives the Speedy B a good run for its money.


----------



## balen.girl

gottabagit said:


> So DD arrived, I went to the Dallas store yesterday and was able to reserve the new pochette Métis. They didn’t seem to know there would be a new Odeon (once again, PF provides us with so much advance information!) They said they were only getting one pochette Métis so I consider myself lucky. They were adamant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285981
> View attachment 5285982
> View attachment 5285983
> View attachment 5285984
> View attachment 5285985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that I had to come back and actually purchase it today. I really like the color and design of this pochette Métis and don’t expect to return it like I did the monogram one. I think the Odeon gives the Speedy B a good run for its money.


Ooh wow.. Odeon Tote..! Congratulations..   
Which one do you like better between speedy B or Odeon Tote ? And why ? What about the opening ? Which one bigger ? Oh and what size is that speedy B ? Sorry for much questions..
One thing irritating from speedy B in my eyes is the unmatched hardware.


----------



## gottabagit

I really like the Odeon tote and prefer its style and shape to that of the Speedy B 30. The Speedy is a classic so I don’t want to denigrate it but I prefer the shape of the Odeon. They are about the same size and will definitely fit the same amount of items. I added a picture of the side view of the Odeon and the Speedy B30 and I think that really shows the shape difference.


----------



## LoveMyHalo

gottabagit said:


> I really like the Odeon tote and prefer its style and shape to that of the Speedy B 30. The Speedy is a classic so I don’t want to denigrate it but I prefer the shape of the Odeon. They are about the same size and will definitely fit the same amount of items. I added a picture of the side view of the Odeon and the Speedy B30 and I think that really shows the shape difference.
> View attachment 5285998
> 
> 
> I just discovered the Odeon tote today and now I’ve added it to my wishlist! What size is this Odeon?


----------



## sweetmango25

Okay so update, I went into the store today and tried the Buci and Diane on. Loved the buci more but want to see what the Loewe X Spirited Away collection looks like first before pulling the trigger


----------



## EveyB

sweetmango25 said:


> I was considering this one in this colour as well! But leaning more towards the Diane now as I think if there are more crossbody strap options to match with the monogram than with epi


Thank you for answering! That’s true about the strap options. I am hoping I can convince my SA to order a strap for Alma bb for me.


----------



## gottabagit

It’s the MM


----------



## gottabagit

It‘s the MM.


----------



## EveyB

nannch said:


> I’m actually checking this bag like crazy. I’ll definitely drop by to check it out in the store.


Please let me know what you thought after you went!


----------



## EveyB

sweetmango25 said:


> Okay so update, I went into the store today and tried the Buci and Diane on. Loved the buci more but want to see what the Loewe X Spirited Away collection looks like first before pulling the trigger


What did you think about the dimensions of the bag?


----------



## viewwing

sweetmango25 said:


> Okay so update, I went into the store today and tried the Buci and Diane on. Loved the buci more but want to see what the Loewe X Spirited Away collection looks like first before pulling the trigger


How was the Diane?


----------



## sweetmango25

EveyB said:


> What did you think about the dimensions of the bag?


I'm 5' and I really loved the size, it wasn't too bulky or big on me. I haven't looked at epi's before but the leather wasn't too hard as I thought. The inside was quite spacious to me since I usually just put small things in my bags. It's such a cute bag, I would recommend you to buy it RIGHT NOW. Also loved that the strap was convertible between shoulder and crossbody.



viewwing said:


> How was the Diane?



The dimensions are fairly similar to the Buci but I found it a little taller/more square. I love my monograms but this one didn't really suit. I have the speedy 20 so having another same strap was a con for me too. But I still love the bag style!


----------



## Melli12

gottabagit said:


> I really like the Odeon tote and prefer its style and shape to that of the Speedy B 30. The Speedy is a classic so I don’t want to denigrate it but I prefer the shape of the Odeon. They are about the same size and will definitely fit the same amount of items. I added a picture of the side view of the Odeon and the Speedy B30 and I think that really shows the shape difference.
> View attachment 5285998


Oh, I think the Odeon Tote is so beautiful, congrats. I would love to order it but it‘s not available in Germany, I don‘t understand why.


----------



## EveyB

sweetmango25 said:


> I'm 5' and I really loved the size, it wasn't too bulky or big on me. I haven't looked at epi's before but the leather wasn't too hard as I thought. The inside was quite spacious to me since I usually just put small things in my bags. It's such a cute bag, I would recommend you to buy it RIGHT NOW. Also loved that the strap was convertible between shoulder and crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> The dimensions are fairly similar to the Buci but I found it a little taller/more square. I love my monograms but this one didn't really suit. I have the speedy 20 so having another same strap was a con for me too. But I still love the bag style!


Thanks for the details! Interesting that the Diane is more square.


----------



## gagabag

All of these denim photos made me want to take this one out of retirement. This is idylle encre that I got back in 2010. This bag is nearly 12 years old!  Just wanting to show how stubby and shiny the hardware is compared with my less than a year old dog earpods. The interior is also lined. It comes with the old 3-part strap.
Taking this one out is a way for me to scratch the itch and hopefully deter me from getting the smaller version but I might get the bandouliere for this one (if they match)  
Congrats to those who were able to order - can’t wait to see your reveals!


----------



## Jumper

gottabagit said:


> So DD arrived, I went to the Dallas store yesterday and was able to reserve the new pochette Métis. They didn’t seem to know there would be a new Odeon (once again, PF provides us with so much advance information!) They said they were only getting one pochette Métis so I consider myself lucky. They were adamant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285981
> View attachment 5285982
> View attachment 5285983
> View attachment 5285984
> View attachment 5285985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that I had to come back and actually purchase it today. I really like the color and design of this pochette Métis and don’t expect to return it like I did the monogram one. I think the Odeon gives the Speedy B a good run for its money.


Would you be able to provide a mod shot for the Odeon tote PM?


----------



## epm

Just bought the serpentine alma in heathrow airport. They had all four colors but another woman was buying the pink. So cute. Glad to grab it before heading back to the states.


----------



## travelbliss

toujours*chic said:


> _*I do not need anything so mostly just for the collection and amusement!*_



You just summed up my LV TPF life in one sentence !


----------



## travelbliss

gagabag said:


> All of these denim photos made me want to take this one out of retirement. This is idylle encre that I got back in 2010. This bag is nearly 12 years old!  Just wanting to show how stubby and shiny the hardware is compared with my less than a year old dog earpods. The interior is also lined. It comes with the old 3-part strap.
> Taking this one out is a way for me to scratch the itch and hopefully deter me from getting the smaller version but I might get the bandouliere for this one (if they match)
> Congrats to those who were able to order - can’t wait to see your reveals!
> View attachment 5286088
> View attachment 5286089
> View attachment 5286090



Just LVoely !!  I miss the *Mini Lin* line.


----------



## balen.girl

gottabagit said:


> I really like the Odeon tote and prefer its style and shape to that of the Speedy B 30. The Speedy is a classic so I don’t want to denigrate it but I prefer the shape of the Odeon. They are about the same size and will definitely fit the same amount of items. I added a picture of the side view of the Odeon and the Speedy B30 and I think that really shows the shape difference.
> View attachment 5285998


Thank you for comparison. Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## balen.girl

gagabag said:


> All of these denim photos made me want to take this one out of retirement. This is idylle encre that I got back in 2010. This bag is nearly 12 years old!  Just wanting to show how stubby and shiny the hardware is compared with my less than a year old dog earpods. The interior is also lined. It comes with the old 3-part strap.
> Taking this one out is a way for me to scratch the itch and hopefully deter me from getting the smaller version but I might get the bandouliere for this one (if they match)
> Congrats to those who were able to order - can’t wait to see your reveals!
> View attachment 5286088
> View attachment 5286089
> View attachment 5286090


I have the same bag about 10 years ago (I can’t remember exactly how many years ago hahaha) and sold it away since it became soft and misshaped. But I do love it, especially the shiny hardware. Congratulations still owning this bag.


----------



## iamthecutest

Just ordered this beauty through payment link and my SA is shipping it to me from the store.  Don't want to go in again until the new boutique is opened soon


----------



## bbkctpf

I keep telling myself I don’t need anything from this collection with my New Years resolution to “buy less” lol. But then I come on here and I want it all   .. congrats on all the beautiful new year purchases!!!


----------



## Cathindy

iamthecutest said:


> Just ordered this beauty through payment link and my SA is shipping it to me from the store.  Don't want to go in again until the new boutique is opened soon
> View attachment 5286547



Do you mind to share pictures once it arrives?  I’m still indecisive between this and the cream Empriente easy pouch. They both really beautiful


----------



## Jolie34

Just got the new key pouch in the Arizona color and my favorite scent Coeur Battant


----------



## candypoo

I was shown the whole denim range including the new pink key pouch range. 

Everything was very pretty but somehow, nothing stole my heart 

Just took a photo with the loop. 
I'm 5ft short for reference.


----------



## brnicutie

Jolie34 said:


> Just got the new key pouch in the Arizona color and my favorite scent Coeur Battant


I love Coeur Battant. It's my favorite also.  The key pouch is stunning. Congrats!


----------



## Jolie34

brnicutie said:


> I love Coeur Battant. It's my favorite also.  The key pouch is stunning. Congrats!


Thank you so much I agree.


----------



## Chrissy14223

I bought Odeon MM in both DE and Monogram Noir two weeks ago, ultimately deciding to return the monogram. And don't ya know they just come out with the Odeon Tote PM in DE! Just reordered the monogram noir Odeon MM and will probably return the DE version because I also ordered the Tote PM through the concierge. Can someone take a mod shot with the Tote if they have one?


----------



## Cathindy

Jolie34 said:


> Just got the new key pouch in the Arizona color and my favorite scent Coeur Battant



Congrats! The Key Pouch is so 



brnicutie said:


> I love Coeur Battant. It's my favorite also.  The key pouch is stunning. Congrats!



It’s also my favorite perfume!  I get a lot of compliment when I wear this fragrance. The sample I have is almost empty and I think I’m going to buy this full size. I’m kind of sad LV doesn’t sell smaller bottles. I still work from home so I don’t have many occasions to wear perfume and that’s holding me back to buy such a big bottle.


----------



## Chrissy14223

SamanthaStevens said:


> These are gorgeous! Congrats!!! Having them in person do you feel the stitching on the camel one will get dirty easily by being used crossbody or by opening and closing the bag?


I know you didn't ask me this question but I was in the store for a while pondering the camel color. The stitching will for sure pick up everything,  such a drawback for me. But what cute bags.


----------



## Jolie34

Cathindy said:


> Congrats! The Key Pouch is so
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> It’s also my favorite perfume!  I get a lot of compliment when I wear this fragrance. The sample I have is almost empty and I think I’m going to buy this full size. I’m kind of sad LV doesn’t sell smaller bottles. I still work from home so I don’t have many occasions to wear perfume and that’s holding me back to buy such a big bottle.


----------



## Jolie34

Cathindy said:


> Congrats! The Key Pouch is so
> 
> 
> 
> It’s also my favorite perfume!  I get a lot of compliment when I wear this fragrance. The sample I have is almost empty and I think I’m going to buy this full size. I’m kind of sad LV doesn’t sell smaller bottles. I still work from home so I don’t have many occasions to wear perfume and that’s holding me back to buy such a big bottle.



Thank you so much


----------



## brnicutie

Cathindy said:


> Congrats! The Key Pouch is so
> 
> 
> 
> It’s also my favorite perfume!  I get a lot of compliment when I wear this fragrance. The sample I have is almost empty and I think I’m going to buy this full size. I’m kind of sad LV doesn’t sell smaller bottles. I still work from home so I don’t have many occasions to wear perfume and that’s holding me back to buy such a big bottle.


You can use it when you go out and when you finally go back to work. It's crazy here in the US. Everything is open and they don't even care that Covid is spreading like crazy.


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> Did anyone purchase the denim blue speedy bag charm??


I did 
I bought the pink nano speedy , blue denim speedy charm , Easy pouch Arizona colour, and a black bandeau .  I thought I would receive at least the first 3 items today but are not here yet


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> I did
> I bought the pink nano speedy , blue denim speedy charm , Easy pouch Arizona colour, and a black bandeau .  I thought I would receive at least the first 3 items today but are not here yet


Sounds fab! Can’t wait to see your reveal!!


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> Sounds fab! Can’t wait to see your reveal!!


I received a message that they are sending my first 3 items tomorrow, will share with you all if I have time to take pics


----------



## Babxie

Jolie34 said:


> Just got the new key pouch in the Arizona color and my favorite scent Coeur Battant


Congrats on your new key pouch and perfume!

May I know if your key pouch has bottom stitching issue which is commonly found in recent classic monogram key pouch? They were saying they can see light coming through between the stitches, like it’s not stitched tightly together.

I’m interested to get the pink one. We don’t have Arizona color here in Singapore. Also hesitating abit as the price is pretty high compare to others.


----------



## EveyB

Cathindy said:


> Congrats! The Key Pouch is so
> 
> 
> 
> It’s also my favorite perfume!  I get a lot of compliment when I wear this fragrance. The sample I have is almost empty and I think I’m going to buy this full size. I’m kind of sad LV doesn’t sell smaller bottles. I still work from home so I don’t have many occasions to wear perfume and that’s holding me back to buy such a big bottle.


I wish they’d sell smaller bottles! I bought coeur battant two years ago when it came out and then Covid came along... my bottle is still almost full, because in summer I prefer CD and OTB. Maybe you can get another sample!


----------



## Cathindy

EveyB said:


> I wish they’d sell smaller bottles! I bought coeur battant two years ago when it came out and then Covid came along... my bottle is still almost full, because in summer I prefer CD and OTB. Maybe you can get another sample!



Thats exactly what I’m afraid of too  its too expensive to not use it. My SA is generally giving with samples, will defenitily ask for some extra when I buy my next bag!


----------



## mrslkc23

Babxie said:


> I know right
> 
> I didn’t get the pink denim nano speedy because I will be getting the monogram nano speedy. Just waiting for preorder to be available now.


@Babxie You're also from SG right? Have you heard from your SA already on the monogram nano speedy preorder? I managed to preorder with a deposit today


----------



## lemondln

gagabag said:


> All of these denim photos made me want to take this one out of retirement. This is idylle encre that I got back in 2010. This bag is nearly 12 years old!  Just wanting to show how stubby and shiny the hardware is compared with my less than a year old dog earpods. The interior is also lined. It comes with the old 3-part strap.
> Taking this one out is a way for me to scratch the itch and hopefully deter me from getting the smaller version but I might get the bandouliere for this one (if they match)
> Congrats to those who were able to order - can’t wait to see your reveals!
> View attachment 5286088
> View attachment 5286089
> View attachment 5286090


Love your denim bag


----------



## Babxie

mrslkc23 said:


> @Babxie You're also from SG right? Have you heard from your SA already on the monogram nano speedy preorder? I managed to preorder with a deposit today


Oh no I didn’t! Lucky you! Thanks for the info. Will definitely ask him tomorrow.


----------



## tere8

Anyone has the price for the nano speedy in Mono?


----------



## Cathindy

tere8 said:


> Anyone has the price for the nano speedy in Mono?



Saw this today, not sure about the price in other valuta.


----------



## Jolie34

Babxie said:


> Congrats on your new key pouch and perfume!
> 
> May I know if your key pouch has bottom stitching issue which is commonly found in recent classic monogram key pouch? They were saying they can see light coming through between the stitches, like it’s not stitched tightly together.
> 
> I’m interested to get the pink one. We don’t have Arizona color here in Singapore. Also hesitating abit as the price is pretty high compare to others.



Thank you so much No, the stitching on mine looks good so far. I know, it’s a little expensive IMO as well but it’s super cute. Wish they had offered the pink in the US…I say go for it.


----------



## MeepMeep67

I cant wait to see more pictures of the bags that everyone is receiving!!


----------



## Princessmom561

I picked up my denim loop on Saturday. I am in love with it!


----------



## Iamminda

Chrissy14223 said:


> I bought Odeon MM in both DE and Monogram Noir two weeks ago, ultimately deciding to return the monogram. And don't ya know they just come out with the Odeon Tote PM in DE! Just reordered the monogram noir Odeon MM and will probably return the DE version because I also ordered the Tote PM through the concierge. Can someone take a mod shot with the Tote if they have one?



I took this screenshot of the Totes in both sizes as modeled by an SA that I follow on IG.  I don’t know how tall she is but hope this pic helps until someone else can reply.


----------



## balen.girl

I am eyeing on nano speedy monogram. I have questions. Will it be at the same size with current nano speedy or will it be at the same size with the pink one just launch recently ? We all know that the pink one is smaller than regular nano speedy. I don’t think I will order if it’s smaller. No point for me other than “just cute”..


----------



## MeepMeep67

Princessmom561 said:


> I picked up my denim loop on Saturday. I am in love with it!


OMG!!! its beautiful. Im so glad you got one and you are happy with it.  mine is being delivered tomorrow
do we know where the denim line was manufactured?
I would love to see mod shots


----------



## MeepMeep67

balen.girl said:


> I am eyeing on nano speedy monogram. I have questions. Will it be at the same size with current nano speedy or will it be at the same size with the pink one just launch recently ? We all know that the pink one is smaller than regular nano speedy. I don’t think I will order if it’s smaller. No point for me other than “just cute”..


some were thinking it was longer but shorter. I cant wait for someone to post their pink one

I recently got a nano speedy, and Im inpressed with how much it does hold.  I love mine


----------



## 23adeline

balen.girl said:


> I am eyeing on nano speedy monogram. I have questions. Will it be at the same size with current nano speedy or will it be at the same size with the pink one just launch recently ? We all know that the pink one is smaller than regular nano speedy. I don’t think I will order if it’s smaller. No point for me other than “just cute”..


By looking at the pics , it should be same as the pink denim, same width with classic nano but shorter.
 I told my CS I’m not paying MYR1000 extra, ie.17% extra just to get the removable strap as the classic strap length is ok for me


----------



## cicichen98

Love it


----------



## Islandbreeze

Jolie34 said:


> Just got the new key pouch in the Arizona color and my favorite scent Coeur Battant


Ah I’m really tempted by that key pouch!


----------



## Islandbreeze

Princessmom561 said:


> I picked up my denim loop on Saturday. I am in love with it!


This is beautiful! Enjoy.


----------



## MeepMeep67

23adeline said:


> By looking at the pics , it should be same as the pink denim, same width with classic nano but shorter.
> I told my CS I’m not paying MYR1000 extra, ie.17% extra just to get the removable strap as the classic strap length is ok for me


And we can always cut the strap off our nano speedy, then it will be a detachable strap bag.

(although the D rings are placed lower on the detachable model)


----------



## 23adeline

MeepMeep67 said:


> And we can always cut the strap off our nano speedy, then it will be a detachable strap bag.
> 
> (although the D rings are placed lower on the detachable model)


Totally agreed, my initial plan was to cut off the strap, but just still do not have the courage yet, wait until my nano is older


----------



## 23adeline

My items are here
	

		
			
		

		
	







The Easy Pouch stitches is like this


----------



## 23adeline

For size comparison, the new Nano speedy is only slightly bigger than Mini speedy . 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Tonight I’ll take pic for size comparison with classic mono Nano Speedy


----------



## balen.girl

23adeline said:


> By looking at the pics , it should be same as the pink denim, same width with classic nano but shorter.
> I told my CS I’m not paying MYR1000 extra, ie.17% extra just to get the removable strap as the classic strap length is ok for me


My intention is to buy it for my daughter. My nano is too long for her. So adjustable strap will be perfect. But if it’s smaller, I think I won’t buy. Not worth.


----------



## balen.girl

MeepMeep67 said:


> some were thinking it was longer but shorter. I cant wait for someone to post their pink one
> 
> I recently got a nano speedy, and Im inpressed with how much it does hold.  I love mine


I love my nano speedy, that’s why want to get another one for my daughter. The non adjustable strap is too long for her. But now I don’t think I will get it. Too small for her and too pricey for me.


----------



## 23adeline

balen.girl said:


> My intention is to buy it for my daughter. My nano is too long for her. So adjustable strap will be perfect. But if it’s smaller, I think I won’t buy. Not worth.


Maybe buy the classic Nano and remove the strap , cheaper and bigger bag


----------



## MeepMeep67

23adeline said:


> Totally agreed, my initial plan was to cut off the strap, but just still do not have the courage yet, wait until my nano is older


 Ditto


23adeline said:


> For size comparison, the new Nano speedy is only slightly bigger than Mini speedy .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287461
> View attachment 5287463
> View attachment 5287462
> 
> Tonight I’ll take pic for size comparison with classic mono Nano Speedy


  Thank you!!! cant wait to see how it sizes up to the classic nano.  I love all you new items!!


----------



## 23adeline

The denim colour is in gradient form . 
	

		
			
		

		
	




even in the micro, so cute


----------



## 23adeline

MeepMeep67 said:


> Ditto
> Thank you!!! cant wait to see how it sizes up to the classic nano.  I love all you new items!!


Thanks 
Will take comparison pics tonight


----------



## balen.girl

23adeline said:


> Maybe buy the classic Nano and remove the strap , cheaper and bigger bag


Yes. I am also on the list for the normal one, but as we all know, that cutie is hard to get hahaha..


----------



## MariaB

bbkctpf said:


> I keep telling myself I don’t need anything from this collection with my New Years resolution to “buy less” lol. But then I come on here and I want it all   .. congrats on all the beautiful new year purchases!!!


I hear you
Telling myself I don't need anything...but when I see all the goodies being revealed...OMG!!! Congrats to everybody
I generally try to stay far away from fabric designer bags and bags with much outside stitching due to high maintenance, but now especially the denim bags are calling my name...
I would 100% get the blue denim nano Speedy if it was available in Europe. Has anybody from Europe or the US been able to get it?? Maybe through a personal shopper?

I also find the blue denim shawl in this collection very beautiful, an I might be getting it!


----------



## Babxie

Jolie34 said:


> Thank you so much No, the stitching on mine looks good so far. I know, it’s a little expensive IMO as well but it’s super cute. Wish they had offered the pink in the US…I say go for it.


I thought they will release the pink one too in US  

Thanks for answering


----------



## Jolie34

Babxie said:


> I thought they will release the pink one too in US
> 
> Thanks for answering



You’re welcome


----------



## LVovely

What I purchased from the new collection, probably not gonna keep the scarf though…


----------



## 23adeline

Here are the comparison pics 

classic Nano vs denim nano vs Mini 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Classic Nano is taller , deeper but narrower than Denim Nano 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Both micro speedy are identical


----------



## lallybelle

Ahh interesting. So it's a bit longer and not quite as high. I have my Nano that I cut the strap off of, but the Pink is so cute! Thanks for the comparison pics! Appreciate it. Can we get a what fits in each comparison? I know a lot of ladies would like to know as the adjustable Mono Nano is coming out as well.


----------



## balen.girl

23adeline said:


> Here are the comparison pics
> 
> classic Nano vs denim nano vs Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287606
> View attachment 5287609
> View attachment 5287610
> 
> Classic Nano is taller , deeper but narrower than Denim Nano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287611
> View attachment 5287613
> View attachment 5287612
> 
> Both micro speedy are identical
> View attachment 5287614


Thank you for comparing those cuties.. You have the nicest collection as always.


----------



## MeepMeep67

23adeline said:


> Here are the comparison pics
> 
> classic Nano vs denim nano vs Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287606
> View attachment 5287609
> View attachment 5287610
> 
> Classic Nano is taller , deeper but narrower than Denim Nano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287611
> View attachment 5287613
> View attachment 5287612
> 
> Both micro speedy are identical
> View attachment 5287614


Thank you very much!!!

and the micro speedys are so adorable!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

23adeline said:


> Here are the comparison pics
> 
> classic Nano vs denim nano vs Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287606
> View attachment 5287609
> View attachment 5287610
> 
> Classic Nano is taller , deeper but narrower than Denim Nano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287611
> View attachment 5287613
> View attachment 5287612
> 
> Both micro speedy are identical
> View attachment 5287614


Oh these pics are sooooo helpful! Thanks so much!!! And congrats!


----------



## iamthecutest

I love it in person even more than I thought I would


----------



## luvspurses

23adeline said:


> Here are the comparison pics
> 
> classic Nano vs denim nano vs Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287606
> View attachment 5287609
> View attachment 5287610
> 
> Classic Nano is taller , deeper but narrower than Denim Nano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287611
> View attachment 5287613
> View attachment 5287612
> 
> Both micro speedy are identical
> View attachment 5287614


thanks for posting. i knew the dimensions were different but am surprised to see the actual pics, especially when looking at the end panels compared to one another. very helpful. you always post such wonderful photos, i've often taken inspiration from the ways in which you combine bags/straps/charms : )


----------



## Cathindy

iamthecutest said:


> I love it in person even more than I thought I would
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287837
> View attachment 5287838



The stitching almost gives a 3D effect! Congrats on this stunner


----------



## beautycase

Cathindy said:


> Saw this today, not sure about the price in other valuta.
> View attachment 5287081


Price gonna be the same as graceful pm


----------



## bluebird03

So I received the micro pochette today and it’s absolutely cute but I am having a hard time justifying the price!! If I use this I will no longer need a wallet as everything will fit in here…


----------



## MCBadian07

sleeplessinseattle said:


> So I received the micro pochette today and it’s absolutely cute but I am having a hard time justifying the price!! If I use this I will no longer need a wallet as everything will fit in here…


Please post pics on what fits ! It's $845 CAD plus 13% tax for me so I can't justify the price unfortunately. I just purchased the Mini PA in DE before Christmas so I'm trying to be good this year


----------



## Sina99

Micro Denim Speedy and her ”ancestors”


----------



## Melli12

Iamminda said:


> I took this screenshot of the Totes in both sizes as modeled by an SA that I follow on IG.  I don’t know how tall she is but hope this pic helps until someone else can reply.


Many thanks for sharing this picture. It helps to understand the size of the Odeon Tote. But it looks slouchy, isn‘t it? I expected it to be more structured to keep it‘s shape like on official website pictures. I hope to see more pictures and what fits


----------



## bluebird03

MCBadian07 said:


> Please post pics on what fits ! It's $845 CAD plus 13% tax for me so I can't justify the price unfortunately. I just purchased the Mini PA in DE before Christmas so I'm trying to be good this year


Here are some pics. You can easily fit 10 cards and cash in it and have the keys on the key fob or reduce the number of cards and leave the key fob inside and maybe a chapstick or lipstick. If I keep this it is replacing the wallet and the key pouch. Hope this helps


----------



## MeepMeep67

Princessmom561 said:


> I picked up my denim loop on Saturday. I am in love with it!


Mine delievered this am. I LOVE IT TOOO  I love the strap!!! Its perfect on me crossbody even.  The bag is a tad tight/small; wish it was a little bigger, but not a deal breaker.  Im into smaller bags right now (so feeling the Speedy 25 would feel too big)I love this cute and beautiful bag!!!!! Happy girl here


----------



## MCBadian07

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Here are some pics. You can easily fit 10 cards and cash in it and have the keys on the key fob or reduce the number of cards and leave the key fob inside and maybe a chapstick or lipstick. If I keep this it is replacing the wallet and the key pouch. Hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288122
> View attachment 5288123
> View attachment 5288124
> View attachment 5288125
> View attachment 5288126


Thanks for sharing ! It's super super cute though!


----------



## bluebird03

MCBadian07 said:


> Thanks for sharing ! It's super super cute though!


Yup, it is! I think this will get dirty fairly quickly given the light color. So undecided on this piece.


----------



## MeepMeep67




----------



## Purselover724

lovelyrita said:


> What I purchased from the new collection, probably not gonna keep the scarf though…


Why don’t you like the scarf?


----------



## Chrissy14223

balen.girl said:


> Does anyone after Odeon Tote ? Would love to get any opinion/feedback.


I received the Odeon Tote PM today. I think it is pretty puffy,  doubt I will keep it. Please keep in mind I wear the Odeon MM and prefer flatter crossbones though. I wish the tote had an outer pocket, but I do like that there are three inner pockets. I also wish it came in a monogram pattern. But honestly,  the bag seems less appealing to the eye, not that special unfortunately.


----------



## Chrissy14223

Sarah1102 said:


> An other crossbody I tried with similar thickness (around 3.5inch) is the Odeon (non tote) pm but same problem for me: really hard to insert full size wallet and find items inside this black hole. So looking forward to see the tote pm in person when it’s available at my LV store


You mentioned the Odeon but did you try the PM or MM? I have two Odeon MM's and the opening at the top is a perfect size and I can for sure fit my full size wallet among many other items comfortably! I have heard the PM is just way to small though, love the MM size.


----------



## bbkctpf

MariaB said:


> I hear you
> Telling myself I don't need anything...but when I see all the goodies being revealed...OMG!!! Congrats to everybody
> I generally try to stay far away from fabric designer bags and bags with much outside stitching due to high maintenance, but now especially the denim bags are calling my name...
> I would 100% get the blue denim nano Speedy if it was available in Europe. Has anybody from Europe or the US been able to get it?? Maybe through a personal shopper?
> 
> I also find the blue denim shawl in this collection very beautiful, an I might be getting it!


Omg me too!!! I was looking at the shawl and was like wow that gradient on it is very nice.  Does anyone know if the shawls pill easily?


----------



## bbkctpf

lovelyrita said:


> What I purchased from the new collection, probably not gonna keep the scarf though…


Congrats on the speedy!  What don’t u like about the scarf?


----------



## 23adeline

lallybelle said:


> Ahh interesting. So it's a bit longer and not quite as high. I have my Nano that I cut the strap off of, but the Pink is so cute! Thanks for the comparison pics! Appreciate it. Can we get a what fits in each comparison? I know a lot of ladies would like to know as the adjustable Mono Nano is coming out as well.


My CS just confirm that the new mono nano will have same dimensions as the pink denim, it is obviously smaller, should fits lesser than the classic nano. I’ll try to update you when I’m free to try WIMB. 



balen.girl said:


> Thank you for comparing those cuties.. You have the nicest collection as always.


Thanks @balen.girl !  




MeepMeep67 said:


> Thank you very much!!!
> 
> and the micro speedys are so adorable!!


You‘re welcome @MeepMeep67 



Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh these pics are sooooo helpful! Thanks so much!!! And congrats!


Thanks @Israeli_Flava 



luvspurses said:


> thanks for posting. i knew the dimensions were different but am surprised to see the actual pics, especially when looking at the end panels compared to one another. very helpful. you always post such wonderful photos, i've often taken inspiration from the ways in which you combine bags/straps/charms : )


Thanks @luvspurses 
I‘m happy to know that we all are inspiring each other in this forum


----------



## 23adeline

MeepMeep67 said:


> View attachment 5288231
> View attachment 5288233
> View attachment 5288234
> View attachment 5288236
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288237
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288240


Congrats! This is so beautiful!!
I hope I could still resist it after seeing your pics


----------



## LVovely

bbkctpf said:


> Congrats on the speedy!  What don’t u like about the scarf?


Thank you! The material of the scarf is quite rigid and thick and the colour is less vivid then the bag‘s, more grey and washed out…so it will go back I am afraid!


----------



## MariaB

bbkctpf said:


> Omg me too!!! I was looking at the shawl and was like wow that gradient on it is very nice.  Does anyone know if the shawls pill easily?


I'm going to the store tomorrow and check out the shawl  I'm pretty sure I'll get it since someone here described it as thick and rigid with washed out colors - that is exactly what I want!!!

I have about 10 shawls from LV and I have had no significant pilling. I baby them a little bit...when I wear them I never wear large earrings, large necklaces, I'm always careful with my rings and and zippers etc. If the new denim shawl is indeed thick and rigid, I guess it will be less prone to pilling...!


----------



## Melli12

Chrissy14223 said:


> I received the Odeon Tote PM today. I think it is pretty puffy,  doubt I will keep it. Please keep in mind I wear the Odeon MM and prefer flatter crossbones though. I wish the tote had an outer pocket, but I do like that there are three inner pockets. I also wish it came in a monogram pattern. But honestly,  the bag seems less appealing to the eye, not that special unfortunately.


May you please add some mod shots? And how it looks crossbody?


----------



## balen.girl

Chrissy14223 said:


> I received the Odeon Tote PM today. I think it is pretty puffy,  doubt I will keep it. Please keep in mind I wear the Odeon MM and prefer flatter crossbones though. I wish the tote had an outer pocket, but I do like that there are three inner pockets. I also wish it came in a monogram pattern. But honestly,  the bag seems less appealing to the eye, not that special unfortunately.


Thank you for your review. I have too much monogram on my collection and eyeing on DE now.


----------



## 23adeline

lallybelle said:


> Ahh interesting. So it's a bit longer and not quite as high. I have my Nano that I cut the strap off of, but the Pink is so cute! Thanks for the comparison pics! Appreciate it. Can we get a what fits in each comparison? I know a lot of ladies would like to know as the adjustable Mono Nano is coming out as well.


Here are the WIMB comparison, the new nano is really small. I couldn’t locate my Victorine wallet, so I used a few card holders .
These are what the classic nano fits 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
And the new Nano only fits these,which are the daily things that I bring nowadays . But it fits very compactly , I might need to leave one card holder out 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The conclusion is classic nano fits 2 extra card holders comfortably


----------



## Babxie

23adeline said:


> Here are the WIMB comparison, the new nano is really small. I couldn’t locate my Victorine wallet, so I used a few card holders .
> These are what the classic nano fits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288472
> View attachment 5288473
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the new Nano only fits these,which are the daily things that I bring nowadays . But it fits very compactly , I might need to leave one card holder out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288474
> View attachment 5288476
> 
> The conclusion is classic nano fits 2 extra card holders comfortably
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288475


Wow! The original nano speedy is like a bottomless pit. I have a hard time wrapping my head around what I’m seeing  Thanks for the photos!


----------



## mrslkc23

23adeline said:


> Here are the WIMB comparison, the new nano is really small. I couldn’t locate my Victorine wallet, so I used a few card holders .
> These are what the classic nano fits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288472
> View attachment 5288473
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the new Nano only fits these,which are the daily things that I bring nowadays . But it fits very compactly , I might need to leave one card holder out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288474
> View attachment 5288476
> 
> The conclusion is classic nano fits 2 extra card holders comfortably
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288475


Thanks for these comparison photos!! Very helpful. Got me thinking of cancelling my new mono nano speedy preorder and continue to stalk the original nano speedy


----------



## lallybelle

23adeline said:


> Here are the WIMB comparison, the new nano is really small. I couldn’t locate my Victorine wallet, so I used a few card holders .
> These are what the classic nano fits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288472
> View attachment 5288473
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the new Nano only fits these,which are the daily things that I bring nowadays . But it fits very compactly , I might need to leave one card holder out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288474
> View attachment 5288476
> 
> The conclusion is classic nano fits 2 extra card holders comfortably
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288475


WOW. Thanks so much for your very detailed comparisons. They help a lot.


----------



## Sarah1102

Chrissy14223 said:


> You mentioned the Odeon but did you try the PM or MM? I have two Odeon MM's and the opening at the top is a perfect size and I can for sure fit my full size wallet among many other items comfortably! I have heard the PM is just way to small though, love the MM size.


I tried the PM and it was difficult to take out anything. Maybe I will try the MM cause the Odeon looks really nice and casual.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Sarah1102 said:


> I tried the PM and it was difficult to take out anything. Maybe I will try the MM cause the Odeon looks really nice and casual.


I have the mono Odeon MM and love it.


----------



## MeepMeep67

toujours*chic said:


> My blue denim speedy b25 is showing order in preparation. Was not expecting that- will let you know when/if it ships.





toujours*chic said:


> I need to stop coming over to this thread! Now I am not sure whether I should exchange denim speedy b25 for pink denim nano speedy + micro pochette set (almost even exchange). What do you kids think? I do not need anything so mostly just for the collection and amusement!


What did you decide?  Did you recieve your Speedy 25?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bbkctpf said:


> Omg me too!!! I was looking at the shawl and was like wow that gradient on it is very nice.  Does anyone know if the shawls pill easily?


Mine didn’t pill but got runs in them from catching it in the zipper and other stuff…I don’t buy them anymore….


----------



## MeepMeep67

23adeline said:


> Congrats! This is so beautiful!!
> I hope I could still resist it after seeing your pics


You need the Loop!


----------



## 23adeline

Babxie said:


> Wow! The original nano speedy is like a bottomless pit. I have a hard time wrapping my head around what I’m seeing  Thanks for the photos!





mrslkc23 said:


> Thanks for these comparison photos!! Very helpful. Got me thinking of cancelling my new mono nano speedy preorder and continue to stalk the original nano speedy





lallybelle said:


> WOW. Thanks so much for your very detailed comparisons. They help a lot.


You’re welcome girls ! 
The new nano resembles mini speedy actually,  in terms of capacity and shape .


----------



## 23adeline

MeepMeep67 said:


> You need the Loop!


OH NO!!! 
I‘m trying to be a good girl this year,  after buying about 80 LV items in 2021


----------



## jsmile

23adeline said:


> OH NO!!!
> I‘m trying to be a good girl this year,  after buying about 80 LV items in 2021



Then 81 won't hurt you


----------



## MeepMeep67

23adeline said:


> OH NO!!!
> I‘m trying to be a good girl this year,  after buying about 80 LV items in 2021


ok, 80 is a lot. you just have to try it on.


----------



## Chrissy14223

Sarah1102 said:


> I tried the PM and it was difficult to take out anything. Maybe I will try the MM cause the Odeon looks really nice and casual.


I love it! I have the mono noir and the DE! If you see it online, order it to try, can always return if you aren't happy with it!


----------



## Chrissy14223

balen.girl said:


> Thank you for your review. I have too much monogram on my collection and eyeing on DE now.


The tote is now growing on me so not sure what to do now,  oy!


----------



## Chrissy14223

MeepMeep67 said:


> You need the Loop!


A loop just was added to the site fyi!


----------



## Chrissy14223

Melli12 said:


> May you please add some mod shots? And how it looks crossbody?


Sure, photo isn't amazing but should give an idea on the PM size. For reference I am 5'7, 200#. The strap for this bag is way too short for me to wear as a crossbody so this is a Marc Jacobs strap.


----------



## Chrissy14223

balen.girl said:


> Does anyone after Odeon Tote ? Would love to get any opinion/feedback.


This is a shot of the PM tote. The strap is NOT LV because the one that comes with it is not long enough for me as I prefer the bag to hit around my hips and I am 5'7.


----------



## balen.girl

Chrissy14223 said:


> Sure, photo isn't amazing but should give an idea on the PM size. For reference I am 5'7, 200#. The strap for this bag is way too short for me to wear as a crossbody so this is a Marc Jacobs strap.


I like it on you. Keep it..


----------



## Chrissy14223

Chrissy14223 said:


> This is a shot of the PM tote. The strap is NOT LV because the one that comes with it is not long enough for me as I prefer the bag to hit around my hips and I am 5'7.


Oh goodness, thank you, I am leaning more towards keeping it but oh man, I've bought two Odeon MMs and now this in the last four weeks.... I'll have to sell some organs soon


----------



## 23adeline

jsmile said:


> Then 81 won't hurt you


Very bad you!
Let‘s say I want to reduce my purchases half to 40 items in 2022, I already received 4 items  which is 10% and today is only Jan 6th 



MeepMeep67 said:


> ok, 80 is a lot. you just have to try it on.


Please don’t ‘allure’ me ….I’m not going to LV store  
admiring your pics in this forum should be still controllable, fingers crossed


----------



## ramona708

For all pink denim nano speedy hunters, it‘s available at the moment in german online shop


----------



## Melli12

Chrissy14223 said:


> Sure, photo isn't amazing but should give an idea on the PM size. For reference I am 5'7, 200#. The strap for this bag is way too short for me to wear as a crossbody so this is a Marc Jacobs strap.


It looks great on you  I just ordered this bag and hope it‘s a good size.


----------



## Princessmom561

I’m flad


MeepMeep67 said:


> Mine delievered this am. I LOVE IT TOOO  I love the strap!!! Its perfect on me crossbody even.  The bag is a tad tight/small; wish it was a little bigger, but not a deal breaker.  Im into smaller bags right now (so feeling the Speedy 25 would feel too big)I love this cute and beautiful bag!!!!! Happy girl here


Im glad you love it too!  I agree the strap could be a tiny bit longer but I love it sooo much!  I’m into smaller bags too. I’m obsessed with the speedy 20 and the loop!  Enjoy it


----------



## MeepMeep67

Princessmom561 said:


> Im glad you love it too!  I agree the strap could be a tiny bit longer but I love it sooo much!  I’m into smaller bags too. I’m obsessed with the speedy 20 and the loop!  Enjoy it


YES! feeling very content; Speedy 20, Loop, Nano Speedy


----------



## luvbags29

mrslkc23 said:


> Thanks for these comparison photos!! Very helpful. Got me thinking of cancelling my new mono nano speedy preorder and continue to stalk the original nano speedy


You were able to preorder the new nano speedy?  I was told that they can't take preorders when I called


----------



## iskam.mnogo

Joining this thread as I just got the Buci in black. And I really like it.  It’s my first Epi leather bag and I hope the leather is durable. Also, it’s my first made in Spain one as all my other ones are MIF.
And my first LV with SHW. 
☺️


----------



## toujours*chic

MeepMeep67 said:


> What did you decide?  Did you recieve your Speedy 25?


I did receive speedy- I am not sure about it. The opening is snug and the zipper scratches my hand when I go to get items out of the bag- not sure why this is an issue- perhaps because the fabric is not as pliable as canvas or leather. It would have been better had LV made the opening like the b20 with the opening down the side. Plus the white patch (to give the washed denim look I presume) seems a little too artificial. I do not mean to discourage anyone- just being honest and not 100% about keeping esp. since it was _tres cher_.


----------



## Loriad

toujours*chic said:


> I did receive speedy- I am not sure about it. The opening is snug and the zipper scratches my hand when I go to get items out of the bag- not sure why this is an issue- perhaps because the fabric is not as pliable as canvas or leather. It would have been better had LV made the opening like the b20 with the opening down the side. Plus the white patch (to give the washed denim look I presume) seems a little too artificial. I do not mean to discourage anyone- just being honest and not 100% about keeping esp. since it was _tres cher_.


I agree about the opening. They really should modify the design to go down the side.


----------



## Loriad

iskam.mnogo said:


> Joining this thread as I just got the Buci in black. And I really like it.  It’s my first Epi leather bag and I hope the leather is durable. Also, it’s my first made in Spain one as all my other ones are MIF.
> And my first LV with SHW.
> ☺
> 
> View attachment 5289964
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289965
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289967
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289968


This interior is gorgeous! Exterior as well, but I love the pop of color!


----------



## EveyB

iskam.mnogo said:


> Joining this thread as I just got the Buci in black. And I really like it.  It’s my first Epi leather bag and I hope the leather is durable. Also, it’s my first made in Spain one as all my other ones are MIF.
> And my first LV with SHW.
> ☺
> 
> View attachment 5289964
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289965
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289967
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289968


Gorgeous! Love the pop of colour of the interior.   
How do you like it so far? Would you mind sharing what fits?


----------



## lovelyhongbao

Denim speedy 25. It looks really nice in real life. The color are different each side.




Sit with speedy 20


----------



## mrslkc23

luvbags29 said:


> You were able to preorder the new nano speedy?  I was told that they can't take preorders when I called


Yes, through my store SA  maybe try reaching out to your store SA?


----------



## bbkctpf

lovelyrita said:


> Thank you! The material of the scarf is quite rigid and thick and the colour is less vivid then the bag‘s, more grey and washed out…so it will go back I am afraid!


Thank you for the feed back. I actually prefer thicker scarves. May need to take a look!


----------



## bbkctpf

MariaB said:


> I'm going to the store tomorrow and check out the shawl  I'm pretty sure I'll get it since someone here described it as thick and rigid with washed out colors - that is exactly what I want!!!
> 
> I have about 10 shawls from LV and I have had no significant pilling. I baby them a little bit...when I wear them I never wear large earrings, large necklaces, I'm always careful with my rings and and zippers etc. If the new denim shawl is indeed thick and rigid, I guess it will be less prone to pilling...!


Oh niceeeeee. Good to know. I never purchased any scarves from LV and thought I would never unless it was cashmere or something bc I was worried the silk/wool ones were super delicate. I was also glad to hear this is thicker!!! I think I may jus order it and see. Let us know when u get yours!


----------



## bbkctpf

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Mine didn’t pill but got runs in them from catching it in the zipper and other stuff…I don’t buy them anymore….


Ugh that might bother me.  I’ll check this scarf out and see!


----------



## bbkctpf

toujours*chic said:


> I did receive speedy- I am not sure about it. The opening is snug and the zipper scratches my hand when I go to get items out of the bag- not sure why this is an issue- perhaps because the fabric is not as pliable as canvas or leather. It would have been better had LV made the opening like the b20 with the opening down the side. Plus the white patch (to give the washed denim look I presume) seems a little too artificial. I do not mean to discourage anyone- just being honest and not 100% about keeping esp. since it was _tres cher_.


Did u end up ordering the nano pink one?!  Thanks for the feed back. This makes me feel a tad better haha. I was getting a bit of fomo over here.


----------



## bbkctpf

No biggie just thought I’d share - I was watching a YouTube review on the loop bag and someone mentioned how the gold chain always kinds of slides into the bag when you open it.  LV showed up on my feed and I noticed the chain while filming this reel is actually longer than what they produced - too bad, the longer chain would have prevented the chain from always lodging in there as you’re getting your stuff.
First pic below is the IG reel. Second one is from the LV site.


----------



## MCBadian07

iskam.mnogo said:


> Joining this thread as I just got the Buci in black. And I really like it.  It’s my first Epi leather bag and I hope the leather is durable. Also, it’s my first made in Spain one as all my other ones are MIF.
> And my first LV with SHW.
> ☺
> 
> View attachment 5289964
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289965
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289967
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289968


Lots of firsts!! Congrats! The interior lining is gorgeous!


----------



## MeepMeep67

23adeline said:


> Here are the WIMB comparison, the new nano is really small. I couldn’t locate my Victorine wallet, so I used a few card holders .
> These are what the classic nano fits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288472
> View attachment 5288473
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the new Nano only fits these,which are the daily things that I bring nowadays . But it fits very compactly , I might need to leave one card holder out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288474
> View attachment 5288476
> 
> The conclusion is classic nano fits 2 extra card holders comfortably
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288475


 I really appreciate you doing this!   You saved me a bunch of money! My CA contacted me today to order the Pink Nano Speedy because I told her I had to have it; and thanks to you I told my CA I would pass because it was just too small for me


toujours*chic said:


> _tres cher_.


 Thank you very much for the review. YES! Seems this collection is _tres cher!! _I was going to get 2 or 3 bags (wish list was Loop, Speedy 25 and Both Nano Speedys) But, Im so content with the loop; so that will be the only bag I purchase and I have the ZCP coming.  And seriously I really dont need more than that, Im glad I reeled myself in! The forum usually makes me spend more money this time it helped me save


Loriad said:


> I agree about the opening. They really should modify the design to go down the side.


 +1 Why the heck isnt LV doing this!!


----------



## toujours*chic

bbkctpf said:


> Did u end up ordering the nano pink one?!  Thanks for the feed back. This makes me feel a tad better haha. I was getting a bit of fomo over here.


I did not- I have nano mono and to me that is enough tiny speedy. It is tempting but I decided against nano pink.


----------



## toujours*chic

MeepMeep67 said:


> I really appreciate you doing this!   You saved me a bunch of money! My CA contacted me today to order the Pink Nano Speedy because I told her I had to have it; and thanks to you I told my CA I would pass because it was just too small for me
> Thank you very much for the review. YES! Seems this collection is _tres cher!! _I was going to get 2 or 3 bags (wish list was Loop, Speedy 25 and Both Nano Speedys) But, Im so content with the loop; so that will be the only bag I purchase and I have the ZCP coming.  And seriously I really dont need more than that, Im glad I reeled myself in! The forum usually makes me spend more money this time it helped me save
> +1 Why the heck isnt LV doing this!!


Yes- it would make a world of difference.


----------



## MeepMeep67

toujours*chic said:


> I did not- I have nano mono and to me that is enough tiny speedy. It is tempting but I decided against nano pink.


+1  I love my Mono Nano Speedy too! and what ive been saying we can always cut the strap off and make it a detachable strap bag


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

I received my Speedy B 25 today and I really love her! The denim has absolutely no sheen, so is pretty casual looking which is great for an everyday piece. She is quite squishy, so she will need a bag shaper/organizer. I don’t find that my hand scrapes on the zipper as some others have found, but I have quite small hands so maybe it just works for me! I do wish it had the extended zip, but not a deal breaker for me at all. 

I feel like I might need to use a fabric protectant for some protection for the white thread as I imagine it may pick up dirt. I like Apple Brand Garde but have never used it on fabric before…does anyone have any suggestions for this?


----------



## MeepMeep67

Bec Loves Bags said:


> I received my Speedy B 25 today and I really love her! The denim has absolutely no sheen, so is pretty casual looking which is great for an everyday piece. She is quite squishy, so she will need a bag shaper/organizer. I don’t find that my hand scrapes on the zipper as some others have found, but I have quite small hands so maybe it just works for me! I do wish it had the extended zip, but not a deal breaker for me at all.
> 
> I feel like I might need to use a fabric protectant for some protection for the white thread as I imagine it may pick up dirt. I like Apple Brand Garde but have never used it on fabric before…does anyone have any suggestions for this?
> 
> View attachment 5290294


Beautiful Bag! and I love the navy leather


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

MeepMeep67 said:


> Beautiful Bag! and I love the navy leather


Thank you! I hope you enjoy your Loop and SLG from this collection as well! It is a really fun collection, and something totally different for my collection


----------



## MeepMeep67

Bec Loves Bags said:


> Thank you! I hope you enjoy your Loop and SLG from this collection as well! It is a really fun collection, and something totally different for my collection


Thank you my dear friend
Same! totally different and fun! I love   the denim fabric, its so beautiful in person.  
Enjoy your Speedy!!! (when I see the pictures of the denim Speedy 25 its still makes me want one!)


----------



## 23adeline

MeepMeep67 said:


> I really appreciate you doing this!   You saved me a bunch of money! My CA contacted me today to order the Pink Nano Speedy because I told her I had to have it; and thanks to you I told my CA I would pass because it was just too small for me


You’re welcome!
 But the pink denim is really beautiful and I was hoping that you would be my bag twins for pink denim nano, not the blue denim loop bag


----------



## MrsSlocomb

I got the Green Alma. HATE the strap.  Don't know if I'll keep it


----------



## Cathindy

bbkctpf said:


> No biggie just thought I’d share - I was watching a YouTube review on the loop bag and someone mentioned how the gold chain always kinds of slides into the bag when you open it.  LV showed up on my feed and I noticed the chain while filming this reel is actually longer than what they produced - too bad, the longer chain would have prevented the chain from always lodging in there as you’re getting your stuff.
> First pic below is the IG reel. Second one is from the LV site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290128
> View attachment 5290129



Thats a shame! I have mono Loop and a similar experience with the chain. While wearing the chain always ends up on the back of the bag and you can’t see it anymore. So I don’t use the chain anymore on Loop, wish they made the chain a tad longer! Now I use it to dress up my PA which it’s perfect for.


----------



## nannch

iskam.mnogo said:


> Joining this thread as I just got the Buci in black. And I really like it.  It’s my first Epi leather bag and I hope the leather is durable. Also, it’s my first made in Spain one as all my other ones are MIF.
> And my first LV with SHW.
> ☺
> 
> View attachment 5289964
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289965
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289967
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289968


That’s is lovely!! I love the pop of interior color. How you like it so far? Does the back pocket fit a phone? I can’t wait to check this bag in Honey Gold.


----------



## EveyB

nannch said:


> That’s is lovely!! I love the pop of interior color. How you like it so far? Does the back pocket fit a phone? I can’t wait to check this bag in Honey Gold.


I ordered it in quartz, it should arrive on Monday!


----------



## nannch

EveyB said:


> I ordered it in quartz, it should arrive on Monday!


Congrats!    Please post pics like a lot of pics


----------



## LVovely

MrsSlocomb said:


> I got the Green Alma. HATE the strap.  Don't know if I'll keep it
> View attachment 5290571


What a stunning bag, the colour is to die for  I wonder why everyone is hating the strap so much, the strap is one of the things love about this bag, makes it less „old lady“ than the thin one…


----------



## brnicutie

MrsSlocomb said:


> I got the Green Alma. HATE the strap.  Don't know if I'll keep it
> View attachment 5290571


I bought this bag and also hate the strap. I found a silver crossbody chain for around $10 on Amazon to wear with it.


----------



## EveyB

nannch said:


> Congrats!    Please post pics like a lot of pics


Thank you! I will and I‘ll let you know about the back pocket and what fits


----------



## EveyB

lovelyrita said:


> What a stunning bag, the colour is to die for  I wonder why everyone is hating the strap so much, the strap is one of the things love about this bag, makes it less „old lady“ than the thin one…


I agree with you, I love the strap! Last year I bought the Twist with a Jaquard strap and it makes such a difference. Maybe it will go out of style at some point, but right now it is great


----------



## MrsSlocomb

lovelyrita said:


> What a stunning bag, the colour is to die for  I wonder why everyone is hating the strap so much, the strap is one of the things love about this bag, makes it less „old lady“ than the thin one…


Well, for starters it's too short to use as crossbody and I'm only 5'3!


----------



## lastpurse

Picked up the Odeon MM tote today!  I am 5'9 and it worked great cross body.  Liked the PM as well.  Both easy to get in and out of and will hold a lot.  It's not a firm structured bag.  Feel the MM will slouch more.  Wish it had feet.  Great everyday bag.


----------



## mandaluv1119

MrsSlocomb said:


> Well, for starters it's too short to use as crossbody and I'm only 5'3!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290852


It's inexcusable IMO that a bag that price that has that much of an upcharge for the special strap has a non-adjustable strap.

It's really just as well for me because otherwise I would be absolutely dying to get my hands on that. That green color is caressing the pleasure centers of my brain, and I'm trying to only have a core handbag collection of versatile styles in neutral colors (I wear a lot of color and prints in my clothing).


----------



## LittleStar88

MrsSlocomb said:


> I got the Green Alma. HATE the strap.  Don't know if I'll keep it
> View attachment 5290571



I have this one in black and also hate the strap. Well, I love the strap in theory and appearance, but actual use is something else - too short for crossbody! I tried an extender but didn't like the way it looked.

If I wear it on my shoulder the strap tends to slip off. 

I bought a leather strap for crossbody that looks like the regular Alma BB strap. I wish they made these fabric straps adjustable, then it would be a total winner!


----------



## Sarah1102

Chrissy14223 said:


> Oh goodness, thank you, I am leaning more towards keeping it but oh man, I've bought two Odeon MMs and now this in the last four weeks.... I'll have to sell some organs soon


So funny


Melli12 said:


> Oh, I think the Odeon Tote is so beautiful, congrats. I would love to order it but it‘s not available in Germany, I don‘t understand why.


Same on the French website, I was trying to check the price in euros, usually 300 euros cheaper than in  USD or CAD (plus 12% detax if you don’t live in Europe lol) but they don’t seem to be available in Europe…


----------



## Sarah1102

Sarah1102 said:


> So funny
> 
> Same on the French website, I was trying to check the price in euros, usually 300 euros cheaper than in  USD or CAD (plus 12% detax if you don’t live in Europe lol) but they don’t seem to be available in Europe…


SA sent me a message confirming she has it in pm at LV store in Hudson Bay… 2500CAD probably 1500euros in France …


----------



## Melli12

Sarah1102 said:


> So funny
> 
> Same on the French website, I was trying to check the price in euros, usually 300 euros cheaper than in  USD or CAD (plus 12% detax if you don’t live in Europe lol) but they don’t seem to be available in Europe…


I called CS yesterday and they said the Odeon tote will be available on the German website soon. I assume it will be same for whole Europe. He offered me to order right on the phone and I did  it should arrive soon and I‘m so happy!!


----------



## TangerineKandy

MrsSlocomb said:


> I got the Green Alma. HATE the strap.  Don't know if I'll keep it
> View attachment 5290571


Love this colour. Sell the strap!


----------



## Chrissy14223

lastpurse said:


> Picked up the Odeon MM tote today!  I am 5'9 and it worked great cross body.  Liked the PM as well.  Both easy to get in and out of and will hold a lot.  It's not a firm structured bag.  Feel the MM will slouch more.  Wish it had feet.  Great everyday bag.


My MM doesn't slouch at all, stands up pretty well.  Just make sure to stuff it when not in use for an extended period of time


----------



## Chrissy14223

Melli12 said:


> I called CS yesterday and they said the Odeon tote will be available on the German website soon. I assume it will be same for whole Europe. He offered me to order right on the phone and I did  it should arrive soon and I‘m so happy!!


Did you get the PM or MM?


----------



## MCBadian07

lovelyrita said:


> What a stunning bag, the colour is to die for  I wonder why everyone is hating the strap so much, the strap is one of the things love about this bag, makes it less „old lady“ than the thin one…


It doesn't help if you have a larger chest. I cannot wear my Speedy 20 strap crossbody for this reason. I can add extenders to it but it looks silly.


----------



## nannch

lovelyrita said:


> What a stunning bag, the colour is to die for  I wonder why everyone is hating the strap so much, the strap is one of the things love about this bag, makes it less „old lady“ than the thin one…


I agree. I actually really like the strap. I was also worried it would be too short as well. I was thinking of getting Speedy 20, but there is none available to try on.

So, I tried the Alma BB from last collection in the store, and it fits perfect for crossbody! And I’m 168cm google said it’s 5’6


----------



## nannch

MCBadian07 said:


> It doesn't help if you have a larger chest. I cannot wear my Speedy 20 strap crossbody for this reason. I can add extenders to it but it looks silly.


Totally agree!


----------



## LVovely

nannch said:


> I agree. I actually really like the strap. I was also worried it would be too short as well. I was thinking of getting Speedy 20, but there is none available to try on.
> 
> So, I tried the Alma BB from last collection in the store, and it fits perfect for crossbody! And I’m 168cm google said it’s 5’6


Looks spot on on you ! Are you thinking about getting it?


----------



## LVovely

nannch said:


> Totally agree!


I do agree that it‘s weird that the strap cannot be adjusted, like with the coussin…does not make sense! I prefer to carry my bags on the shoulder personally anyway, but each to their own!


----------



## EveyB

nannch said:


> I agree. I actually really like the strap. I was also worried it would be too short as well. I was thinking of getting Speedy 20, but there is none available to try on.
> 
> So, I tried the Alma BB from last collection in the store, and it fits perfect for crossbody! And I’m 168cm google said it’s 5’6


Looks perfect on you


----------



## nannch

lovelyrita said:


> Looks spot on on you ! Are you thinking about getting it?


The green color is really tempting, but I have Alma BB in noir already. I always say it’s the only bag I would buy in different color. But for now I would love to add other designs to my collection first.

I’m waiting till I finish my quarantine to go check the Buci bag in the store. I was test positive just after NY. I have few more days left till my quarantine finishes.

Now I spend my free time checking eye candy on PurseForum


----------



## EveyB

lovelyrita said:


> I do agree that it‘s weird that the strap cannot be adjusted, like with the coussin…does not make sense! I prefer to carry my bags on the shoulder personally anyway, but each to their own!


I think the problem with the Alma straps is that they are too thick to make them adjustable with a buckle (like the new Easy Pouch on strap, that one is adjustable with a buckle but it is way thinner). The Alma straps are doubled, one side has the LV lettering and the other side the flowers. I wear mine only with the flowers outside and I wouldn’t have bought it if it were like the thin one from the Easy Pouch. But I saw that LV tried to come up with a solution for the newer Twists, this is adjustable:


----------



## LVovely

EveyB said:


> I think the problem with the Alma straps is that they are too thick to make them adjustable with a buckle (like the new Easy Pouch on strap, that one is adjustable with a buckle but it is way thinner). The Alma straps are doubled, one side has the LV lettering and the other side the flowers. I wear mine only with the flowers outside and I wouldn’t have bought it if it were like the thin one from the Easy Pouch. But I saw that LV tried to come up with a solution for the newer Twists, this is adjustable:
> View attachment 5291364


Oh, it‘s definitely possible I think, isn‘t this the same strap, see here a screenshot I took from another thread….I personally don‘t like it this way as it is too sporty for me!


----------



## phis_xi

Anyone has CA contact in London NBS or Harrods that I can use? I am into one SLG and it is only available in those two stores, I live far away from boutique so I would really appreciate any help !!


----------



## Melli12

Chrissy14223 said:


> Did you get the PM or MM?


I ordered the PM because I saw some youtube videos and I‘m sure it‘s a great size and fits all I need. It‘s 1.450 EUR in PM.


----------



## EveyB

lovelyrita said:


> Oh, it‘s definitely possible I think, isn‘t this the same strap, see here a screenshot I took from another thread….I personally don‘t like it this way as it is too sporty for me!
> 
> View attachment 5291378


Yes, that’s exactly the one I meant Easy Pouch on Strap, this one is thinner than the Alma strap. But just like you, I think it’s too sporty and not as pretty as Alma strap.


----------



## LVovely

EveyB said:


> Yes, that’s exactly the one I meant Easy Pouch on Strap, this one is thinner than the Alma strap. But just like you, I think it’s too sporty and not as pretty as Alma strap.


Ah, ok, wasn‘t aware that it‘s thinner! Are the Coussin straps thinner too than the Alma ones?


----------



## Bumbles

nannch said:


> I agree. I actually really like the strap. I was also worried it would be too short as well. I was thinking of getting Speedy 20, but there is none available to try on.
> 
> So, I tried the Alma BB from last collection in the store, and it fits perfect for crossbody! And I’m 168cm google said it’s 5’6


Looks fab on you!! Fits perfect


----------



## luxurista

MeepMeep67 said:


> +1  I love my Mono Nano Speedy too! and what ive been saying we can always cut the strap off and make it a detachable strap bag



I cut the strap off my nano mono speedy and it was quite liberating! I found the strap to be super annoying… so off it went. I ordered a generic vachetta strap and never looked back lol.


----------



## mixlv

So I guess they are releasing another round of the denim speedy 25's in about 2 months.  I was given the opportunity to preorder one yesterday BUT I had to pay full price, with zero guarantees that it will actually become available or that I will get one in about 2 months, and absolutely no cancellations or refunds.......  I really like the bag but this was a big wakeup call for me.  So I pay about $2800 (taxes estimated) now for a bag I may or may not get, and when it comes in if I don't like it too bad so sad?  This whole luxury industry game is wearing thin for me right now.  I think I am really just going to focus on enjoying the beautiful bags I have right now - buy a few designer shoes and other accessories and bow out of this rat race.  Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## LVovely

mixlv said:


> So I guess they are releasing another round of the denim speedy 25's in about 2 months.  I was given the opportunity to preorder one yesterday BUT I had to pay full price, with zero guarantees that it will actually become available or that I will get one in about 2 months, and absolutely no cancellations or refunds.......  I really like the bag but this was a big wakeup call for me.  So I pay about $2800 (taxes estimated) now for a bag I may or may not get, and when it comes in if I don't like it too bad so sad?  This whole luxury industry game is wearing thin for me right now.  I think I am really just going to focus on enjoying the beautiful bags I have right now - buy a few designer shoes and other accessories and bow out of this rat race.  Anyone else feel the same?


No refunds? May I ask where you live? This can‘t be legal! And I agree, this rat race takes out the joy of luxury…


----------



## EveyB

lovelyrita said:


> Ah, ok, wasn‘t aware that it‘s thinner! Are the Coussin straps thinner too than the Alma ones?


Yes, they are similar to Easy Pouch strap.


----------



## snibor

mixlv said:


> So I guess they are releasing another round of the denim speedy 25's in about 2 months.  I was given the opportunity to preorder one yesterday BUT I had to pay full price, with zero guarantees that it will actually become available or that I will get one in about 2 months, and absolutely no cancellations or refunds.......  I really like the bag but this was a big wakeup call for me.  So I pay about $2800 (taxes estimated) now for a bag I may or may not get, and when it comes in if I don't like it too bad so sad?  This whole luxury industry game is wearing thin for me right now.  I think I am really just going to focus on enjoying the beautiful bags I have right now - buy a few designer shoes and other accessories and bow out of this rat race.  Anyone else feel the same?


I’ve not heard of this that if the bag comes in you can’t return for refund. Are you sure?  But preorder has been for a while you prepay and hope for the best.  I feel the prices of bags has gotten astronomical, and I’m much more cautious about my purchases now.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

mixlv said:


> So I guess they are releasing another round of the denim speedy 25's in about 2 months.  I was given the opportunity to preorder one yesterday BUT I had to pay full price, with zero guarantees that it will actually become available or that I will get one in about 2 months, and absolutely no cancellations or refunds.......  I really like the bag but this was a big wakeup call for me.  So I pay about $2800 (taxes estimated) now for a bag I may or may not get, and when it comes in if I don't like it too bad so sad?  This whole luxury industry game is wearing thin for me right now.  I think I am really just going to focus on enjoying the beautiful bags I have right now - buy a few designer shoes and other accessories and bow out of this rat race.  Anyone else feel the same?


I would watch the website. I was able to get mine there. I won’t do preorders anymore after I did that with the catogram collection ….


----------



## mixlv

lovelyrita said:


> No refunds? May I ask where you live? This can‘t be legal! And I agree, this rat race takes out the joy of luxury…


Im in California.  This is what she said, "Hello Mrs. Wendy.  Yes Almost Completely sold out in entire country.  Available to preorder and wait time up to 9 weeks (in our system 7-9 weeks).  Its a possibility, but can't promise and order can not be canceled."  I responded "Full deposit, unsure if it will be available in 2 months, I can't cancel or refund or change my mind after it arrives.  I don't think I should order...."  She responded with "Not a problem.  Have a good day and keep in touch."


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

mixlv said:


> Im in California.  This is what she said, "Hello Mrs. Wendy.  Yes Almost Completely sold out in entire country.  Available to preorder and wait time up to 9 weeks (in our system 7-9 weeks).  Its a possibility, but can't promise and order can not be canceled."  I responded "Full deposit, unsure if it will be available in 2 months, I can't cancel or refund or change my mind after it arrives.  I don't think I should order...."  She responded with "Not a problem.  Have a good day and keep in touch."


I can’t believe you wouldn’t be able to return it. They provide that as their return policy. Is this an SA or customer service?


----------



## IWICBTAll!

mixlv said:


> So I guess they are releasing another round of the denim speedy 25's in about 2 months.  I was given the opportunity to preorder one yesterday BUT I had to pay full price, with zero guarantees that it will actually become available or that I will get one in about 2 months, and absolutely no cancellations or refunds.......  I really like the bag but this was a big wakeup call for me.  So I pay about $2800 (taxes estimated) now for a bag I may or may not get, and when it comes in if I don't like it too bad so sad?  This whole luxury industry game is wearing thin for me right now.  I think I am really just going to focus on enjoying the beautiful bags I have right now - buy a few designer shoes and other accessories and bow out of this rat race.  Anyone else feel the same?


Oh yeah, I'm in the same headspace where I may step away for awhile.   It's exhausting and no fun anymore.  I plan to enjoy what I have and maybe focus more on accessories as well.


----------



## Babxie

mixlv said:


> So I guess they are releasing another round of the denim speedy 25's in about 2 months.  I was given the opportunity to preorder one yesterday BUT I had to pay full price, with zero guarantees that it will actually become available or that I will get one in about 2 months, and absolutely no cancellations or refunds.......  I really like the bag but this was a big wakeup call for me.  So I pay about $2800 (taxes estimated) now for a bag I may or may not get, and when it comes in if I don't like it too bad so sad?  This whole luxury industry game is wearing thin for me right now.  I think I am really just going to focus on enjoying the beautiful bags I have right now - buy a few designer shoes and other accessories and bow out of this rat race.  Anyone else feel the same?


I think what they meant is once you preorder you can’t cancel the preorder. So if you change your mind, you can only return the bag after you’ve received it.


----------



## MeepMeep67

mixlv said:


> So I guess they are releasing another round of the denim speedy 25's in about 2 months.  I was given the opportunity to preorder one yesterday BUT I had to pay full price, with zero guarantees that it will actually become available or that I will get one in about 2 months, and absolutely no cancellations or refunds.......  I really like the bag but this was a big wakeup call for me.  So I pay about $2800 (taxes estimated) now for a bag I may or may not get, and when it comes in if I don't like it too bad so sad?  This whole luxury industry game is wearing thin for me right now.  I think I am really just going to focus on enjoying the beautiful bags I have right now - buy a few designer shoes and other accessories and bow out of this rat race.  Anyone else feel the same?


I have similar feelings.  The rat race of getting the bags; my time & my mind being over consumed, and now the price.  I love my denim Loop but reality of paying about $2800 for it is insane. Its more than I paid for either of my Empreinte Pochette Metis' and they are very functional.  Im glad I came to my senses before I went crazy and purchased 3 bags from this collection.  I love my Loop, Im keeping it, but I only get 1 bag from this collection and need to cool my jets for a while!!!


----------



## MCBadian07

mixlv said:


> So I guess they are releasing another round of the denim speedy 25's in about 2 months.  I was given the opportunity to preorder one yesterday BUT I had to pay full price, with zero guarantees that it will actually become available or that I will get one in about 2 months, and absolutely no cancellations or refunds.......  I really like the bag but this was a big wakeup call for me.  So I pay about $2800 (taxes estimated) now for a bag I may or may not get, and when it comes in if I don't like it too bad so sad?  This whole luxury industry game is wearing thin for me right now.  I think I am really just going to focus on enjoying the beautiful bags I have right now - buy a few designer shoes and other accessories and bow out of this rat race.  Anyone else feel the same?


This is how it works unfortunately. As the consumer you are still entitled to a refund if you don't like it and return it. I waited 3 months before canceling my order for the Coussin in Mint. Didn't even get the product but it was available a few weeks later. Even made to order/hardsided items you pay full up front.


----------



## MCBadian07

mixlv said:


> Im in California.  This is what she said, "Hello Mrs. Wendy.  Yes Almost Completely sold out in entire country.  Available to preorder and wait time up to 9 weeks (in our system 7-9 weeks).  Its a possibility, but can't promise and order can not be canceled."  I responded "Full deposit, unsure if it will be available in 2 months, I can't cancel or refund or change my mind after it arrives.  I don't think I should order...."  She responded with "Not a problem.  Have a good day and keep in touch."


I think some CA's say this so they don't lose their commission. Don't believe that crock of sh*t. Print out the terms and conditions for purchase of sale and shove it in their face


----------



## MeepMeep67

My ZCP was just delivered. I love it. ❤️


----------



## EveyB

MeepMeep67 said:


> My ZCP was just delivered. I love it. ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291865


Very pretty!


----------



## MeepMeep67

EveyB said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you my dear friend  . I like the blue interior too


----------



## Islandbreeze

MeepMeep67 said:


> My ZCP was just delivered. I love it. ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291865


Very pretty! I’m so very tempted by this but trying to slow the train down.


----------



## brnicutie

mixlv said:


> So I guess they are releasing another round of the denim speedy 25's in about 2 months.  I was given the opportunity to preorder one yesterday BUT I had to pay full price, with zero guarantees that it will actually become available or that I will get one in about 2 months, and absolutely no cancellations or refunds.......  I really like the bag but this was a big wakeup call for me.  So I pay about $2800 (taxes estimated) now for a bag I may or may not get, and when it comes in if I don't like it too bad so sad?  This whole luxury industry game is wearing thin for me right now.  I think I am really just going to focus on enjoying the beautiful bags I have right now - buy a few designer shoes and other accessories and bow out of this rat race.  Anyone else feel the same?


 I have two bags that I paid in full for and I'm still waiting. One has been over a month and the other over a week. They're both still pending. However, my CA didn't tell me that I had to keep them if I didn't like them.


----------



## mixlv

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I can’t believe you wouldn’t be able to return it. They provide that as their return policy. Is this an SA or customer service?


SA


----------



## Loriad

mixlv said:


> Im in California.  This is what she said, "Hello Mrs. Wendy.  Yes Almost Completely sold out in entire country.  Available to preorder and wait time up to 9 weeks (in our system 7-9 weeks).  Its a possibility, but can't promise and order can not be canceled."  I responded "Full deposit, unsure if it will be available in 2 months, I can't cancel or refund or change my mind after it arrives.  I don't think I should order...."  She responded with "Not a problem.  Have a good day and keep in touch."


I see where she said can't be canceled, but not where it can't be returned.  She was quick to move on after you said you don't think you should order. She should have clarified. Oh well ... I agree with everyone else the prices are out of hand. I wanted the denim speedy but with the small zipper opening and a higher price than my Empreinte PM, I'm happy I wasn't able to order it.


----------



## luvspurses

mixlv said:


> So I guess they are releasing another round of the denim speedy 25's in about 2 months.  I was given the opportunity to preorder one yesterday BUT I had to pay full price, with zero guarantees that it will actually become available or that I will get one in about 2 months, and absolutely no cancellations or refunds.......  I really like the bag but this was a big wakeup call for me.  So I pay about $2800 (taxes estimated) now for a bag I may or may not get, and when it comes in if I don't like it too bad so sad?  This whole luxury industry game is wearing thin for me right now.  I think I am really just going to focus on enjoying the beautiful bags I have right now - buy a few designer shoes and other accessories and bow out of this rat race.  Anyone else feel the same?


this confuses me. i have been buying lv for more than a decade and i have never heard of a ca saying that there were no cancellations and /or no refunds. i think i'd find another ca personally because that really does not sound right.  i will say that i don't like the preorder pay in full no guarantees approach either. i have had pretty good luck working with one particular ca who is very sweet and usually calls me with the items i've express interest in. i think having a good relationship with the right ca could mean a world of difference. i also agree it can become a rat race, or at least a hamster wheel and it is a good idea to try to resist that pattern and just buy the things you are absolutely in love with. that is where my head is at this time. sometimes i take a break completely too. it sounds like it might be a good time for you  to take a break. we love our bags but there is waaayyyyy more to life. best of luck : )


----------



## MeepMeep67

Islandbreeze said:


> Very pretty! I’m so very tempted by this but trying to slow the train down.


 Thank you! Yes, I totally understand!


Loriad said:


> I see where she said can't be canceled, but not where it can't be returned.  She was quick to move on after you said you don't think you should order. She should have clarified. Oh well ... I agree with everyone else the prices are out of hand. I wanted the denim speedy but with the small zipper opening and a higher price than my Empreinte PM, I'm happy I wasn't able to order it.


 Yes, if it had the extended zipper like the Speedy 20, we would be in trouble!


----------



## mixlv

luvspurses said:


> this confuses me. i have been buying lv for more than a decade and i have never heard of a ca saying that there were no cancellations and /or no refunds. i think i'd find another ca personally because that really does not sound right.  i will say that i don't like the preorder pay in full no guarantees approach either. i have had pretty good luck working with one particular ca who is very sweet and usually calls me with the items i've express interest in. i think having a good relationship with the right ca could mean a world of difference. i also agree it can become a rat race, or at least a hamster wheel and it is a good idea to try to resist that pattern and just buy the things you are absolutely in love with. that is where my head is at this time. sometimes i take a break completely too. it sounds like it might be a good time for you  to take a break. we love our bags but there is waaayyyyy more to life. best of luck : )


100 percent!


----------



## toujours*chic

mixlv said:


> So I guess they are releasing another round of the denim speedy 25's in about 2 months.  I was given the opportunity to preorder one yesterday BUT I had to pay full price, with zero guarantees that it will actually become available or that I will get one in about 2 months, and absolutely no cancellations or refunds.......  I really like the bag but this was a big wakeup call for me.  So I pay about $2800 (taxes estimated) now for a bag I may or may not get, and when it comes in if I don't like it too bad so sad?  This whole luxury industry game is wearing thin for me right now.  I think I am really just going to focus on enjoying the beautiful bags I have right now - buy a few designer shoes and other accessories and bow out of this rat race.  Anyone else feel the same?


I wonder when the return window starts ticking- when you place the order/pay or when it ships? It should be from when it ships (or receive it). Still debating whether to keep my denim speedy b25- will not be happy if I am shut out.

BTW- I have speedy in denim from years ago-totally different vibe- that one the denim truly feels like a favorite pair of jeans. Very different from the 2022 iteration.


----------



## roomservicemenu

mixlv said:


> Im in California.  This is what she said, "Hello Mrs. Wendy.  Yes Almost Completely sold out in entire country.  Available to preorder and wait time up to 9 weeks (in our system 7-9 weeks).  Its a possibility, but can't promise and order can not be canceled."  I responded "Full deposit, unsure if it will be available in 2 months, I can't cancel or refund or change my mind after it arrives.  I don't think I should order...."  She responded with "Not a problem.  Have a good day and keep in touch."



Wow I would change SA real quick! What a strange reply, I would verify with a store manager that what the SA says is actually true and not just a sales-push in order to secure a commission. 
I don’t know how it works in the US but in my country it’s not legal to not offer a return policy.


----------



## Loriad

toujours*chic said:


> I wonder when the return window starts ticking- when you place the order/pay or when it ships? It should be from when it ships (or receive it). Still debating whether to keep my denim speedy b25- will not be happy if I am shut out.
> 
> BTW- I have speedy in denim from years ago-totally different vibe- that one the denim truly feels like a favorite pair of jeans. Very different from the 2022 iteration.


I believe it starts when you receive it.


----------



## lovelyhongbao

mixlv said:


> Im in California.  This is what she said, "Hello Mrs. Wendy.  Yes Almost Completely sold out in entire country.  Available to preorder and wait time up to 9 weeks (in our system 7-9 weeks).  Its a possibility, but can't promise and order can not be canceled."  I responded "Full deposit, unsure if it will be available in 2 months, I can't cancel or refund or change my mind after it arrives.  I don't think I should order...."  She responded with "Not a problem.  Have a good day and keep in touch."


I have been shopping with LV in California for years, and I also place order in full price for ones that were not available at the time. To preorder, customer needs to put full funds. The LV policy definitely allows customer to cancel the pending order, and also allows customer to return the item once receiving it. I don't believe a properly trained SA would tell you that the order cannot be cancelled. I was able to cancel orders that were taking couple of months. Maybe you should consider changing to different SA.


----------



## lovelyhongbao

Babxie said:


> I think what they meant is once you preorder you can’t cancel the preorder. So if you change your mind, you can only return the bag after you’ve received it.


The policy allows customer to cancel the preorder. If someone tell you that you cannot cancel, you should either talk to store manager or change SA.


----------



## amgRealtor

Moxisox said:


> Love these! I wonder what the size comparison is between these and a PA.


This looks to be the size of the discontinued Milla MM. I have the Milla MM and it can only fit a phone and key fob.  Or just sun glasses.  I have pictures on my IG account amg_lvoe.


----------



## Bumbles

MeepMeep67 said:


> My ZCP was just delivered. I love it. ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291865


So pretty! Will go perfectly with your loop bag! Congrats


----------



## luvspurses

toujours*chic said:


> I wonder when the return window starts ticking- when you place the order/pay or when it ships? It should be from when it ships (or receive it). Still debating whether to keep my denim speedy b25- will not be happy if I am shut out.
> 
> BTW- I have speedy in denim from years ago-totally different vibe- that one the denim truly feels like a favorite pair of jeans. Very different from the 2022 iteration.


interesting perspective on the vintage denim.  i can definitely see this being the case. for me, i  have decided i prefer the vintage when it comes to denim but as we all know, this purse thing is very subjective and we all need to stick with what we love : )


----------



## MariaB

I was sooooooo tempted to get the denim Speedy 25 when I visited the store on Friday It is so beautiful and well made and just wow - it also fits my neutral wardrobe perfectly! I think it looks even better IRL than on pictures! Played around with it for a while and I must say I especially love the side of the bag that has the "white/vintage" vibe, it looks awesome and I think it would look even better if all sides had this look, but that is my personal taste

Since I do not buy fabric designer bags, I did not get it...but it took some serious will-power I did get the beautiful denim shawl from this collection, very happy with that

I do not think anyone that buys this bag will regret it - it is stunning
Looking forward to seeing all the unboxings!!!!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Bumbles said:


> So pretty! Will go perfectly with your loop bag! Congrats


Thank you my dear Bumbles


----------



## EmilyPy

Has anyone  ordered the pink denim nano speedy and already received it? I ordered it last week and still waiting.


----------



## Fendiorlv

I’ve just ordered the mini pochette in rose crème with the stitching from my local boutique . I cannot wait for it to arrive, it looked stunning in the picture she sent me.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My Dragon fruit Alma is on its way to me now


----------



## Sarah1102

gottabagit said:


> I really like the Odeon tote and prefer its style and shape to that of the Speedy B 30. The Speedy is a classic so I don’t want to denigrate it but I prefer the shape of the Odeon. They are about the same size and will definitely fit the same amount of items. I added a picture of the side view of the Odeon and the Speedy B30 and I think that really shows the shape difference.
> View attachment 5285998


Do you think the canvas quality has changed between the speedy and the new Odeon tote? Thinner and “mushier “ on the Odeon tote?


----------



## fibbi

So happy to pick up the Odeon Tote MM last week and it would be my work bag.


----------



## Chrissy14223

fibbi said:


> So happy to pick up the Odeon Tote MM last week and it would be my work bag.


I can't wait for mine to arrive! Do you have any photos of it on you?


----------



## fibbi

Chrissy14223 said:


> I can't wait for mine to arrive! Do you have any photos of it on you?


I haven't unbox it yet but will soon!


----------



## 23adeline

Are these items , Virgil Abloh No.7 (last collection) belong to this SS2022? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



They will be are launched tomorrow ,Jan 13th . For those who are keen to buy but haven’t ordered, maybe should start checking the website starting tomorrow


----------



## bigverne28

23adeline said:


> Are these items , Virgil Abloh No.7 (last collection) belong to this SS2022?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294562
> 
> They will be are launched tomorrow ,Jan 13th . For those who are keen to buy but haven’t ordered, maybe should start checking the website starting tomorrow


Yes, they're part of SS022.


----------



## thelostlala

My replacement Diane, and it’s absolutely a keeper! This baby is made in Italy, and I really love that pink interior. Thanks for allowing me to share!


----------



## iskam.mnogo

thelostlala said:


> My replacement Diane, and it’s absolutely a keeper! This baby is made in Italy, and I really love that pink interior. Thanks for allowing me to share!
> 
> View attachment 5294571
> View attachment 5294572
> View attachment 5294574


It’s beautiful!!
Is the name of the bag actually Diane? Because I tried searching for it on the site by that name and nothing shows up.


----------



## thelostlala

iskam.mnogo said:


> It’s beautiful!!
> Is the name of the bag actually Diane? Because I tried searching for it on the site by that name and nothing shows up.



Thank you, and yes, it’s really called Diane.


----------



## iskam.mnogo

thelostlala said:


> Thank you, and yes, it’s really called Diane.
> 
> View attachment 5294580


Thank you!


----------



## Cathindy

iskam.mnogo said:


> Thank you!



I believe official launch is in two days (14 January), that's why it's not visible on the website yet.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

iskam.mnogo said:


> Thank you!


If you are in the US, it isn’t on the site yet. I’ve been checking….


----------



## MeepMeep67

luxurista said:


> I cut the strap off my nano mono speedy and it was quite liberating! I found the strap to be super annoying… so off it went. I ordered a generic vachetta strap and never looked back lol.


You'll need to post a picture for us whimps!!! you bring us inspiration


----------



## EljayaBisous22

I apologize if this is a dumb question but I am just wondering if this SS 2022 is essentially the same limited collection as 2021 'By the Pool' or 2020 'Escale' collection? Just wondering if there will be a subsequent collection released for summer in 2 months or so.


----------



## Emphosix

EljayaBisous22 said:


> I apologize if this is a dumb question but I am just wondering if this SS 2022 is essentially the same limited collection as 2021 'By the Pool' or 2020 'Escale' collection? Just wondering if there will be a subsequent collection released for summer in 2 months or so.


There will be a summer collection end of march, beginning of April


----------



## 23adeline

23adeline said:


> Are these items , Virgil Abloh No.7 (last collection) belong to this SS2022?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294562
> 
> They will be are launched tomorrow ,Jan 13th . For those who are keen to buy but haven’t ordered, maybe should start checking the website starting tomorrow


My CS told me this morning the launching is delayed , the new date is Jan 20th 
I was checking online for fun this morning, didn’t see anything


----------



## CaribeanQueen

EmilyPy said:


> Has anyone  ordered the pink denim nano speedy and already received it? I ordered it last week and still waiting.


I saw it in duty free at CDG airport in Paris. It is cute, I did not have my phone on me to take a pic.  It is a light pink.  It is not as vibrant as the blue denim items


----------



## EljayaBisous22

Emphosix said:


> There will be a summer collection end of march, beginning of April


Thank you!


----------



## Babxie

23adeline said:


> Are these items , Virgil Abloh No.7 (last collection) belong to this SS2022?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294562
> 
> They will be are launched tomorrow ,Jan 13th . For those who are keen to buy but haven’t ordered, maybe should start checking the website starting tomorrow


https://www.instagram.com/s/aGlnaGx...a_id=2749511686492625788&utm_medium=copy_link
Saw a Singapore CA posted this in IG


----------



## Chrissy14223

thelostlala said:


> My replacement Diane, and it’s absolutely a keeper! This baby is made in Italy, and I really love that pink interior. Thanks for allowing me to share!
> 
> View attachment 5294571
> View attachment 5294572
> View attachment 5294574


I haven't seen this one on the site yet, do you know the measurements?


----------



## thelostlala

Chrissy14223 said:


> I haven't seen this one on the site yet, do you know the measurements?


Hello, it’s 9 by 15 by 24cm, hope that helps!


----------



## LVtingting

thelostlala said:


> My replacement Diane, and it’s absolutely a keeper! This baby is made in Italy, and I really love that pink interior. Thanks for allowing me to share!
> 
> View attachment 5294571
> View attachment 5294572
> View attachment 5294574


Just picked up mine! Not made in Italy. In fact, I couldn’t find any tags in the bag so assuming it is from U.S. 
I do love everything about this bag!! To me it is the perfect everyday bag  Glad to be bag twins lol


----------



## thelostlala

LVtingting said:


> Just picked up mine! Not made in Italy. In fact, I couldn’t find any tags in the bag so assuming it is from U.S.
> I do love everything about this bag!! To me it is the perfect everyday bag  Glad to be bag twins lol



Hey… hello bag twins! Enjoy the bag!


----------



## iamthecutest

I want the green illusion Keepall XS, but just can't do it after getting the Capucines MM python handle and camel Easy Pouch recently.  So I texted my SA to order the green pocket organizer. Want something from Virgil's last collection.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Just waiting to hear back!


----------



## maxynot

iamthecutest said:


> I want the green illusion Keepall XS, but just can't do it after getting the Capucines MM python handle and camel Easy Pouch recently.  So I texted my SA to order the green pocket organizer. Want something from Virgil's last collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296305
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting to hear back!


That’s what I want too but because lv hates the usa we still can’t order


----------



## mrslkc23

Babxie said:


> https://www.instagram.com/s/aGlnaGx...a_id=2749511686492625788&utm_medium=copy_link
> Saw a Singapore CA posted this in IG


Saw this also
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 in the lookbook. It's the Match messenger, I'm eyeing this too


----------



## Emphosix

iamthecutest said:


> I want the green illusion Keepall XS, but just can't do it after getting the Capucines MM python handle and camel Easy Pouch recently.  So I texted my SA to order the green pocket organizer. Want something from Virgil's last collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296305
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting to hear back!


This isnt Virgils last collection.... FW22 is Virgils last collection


----------



## iamthecutest

Emphosix said:


> This isnt Virgils last collection.... FW22 is Virgils last collection


Well, second to last collection then and I love it anyways


----------



## 23adeline

Babxie said:


> https://www.instagram.com/s/aGlnaGx...a_id=2749511686492625788&utm_medium=copy_link
> Saw a Singapore CA posted this in IG





mrslkc23 said:


> Saw this also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296327
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the lookbook. It's the Match messenger, I'm eyeing this too


Thanks girls ! I bought this too, the 2 pouches are very thin though.


----------



## Emphosix

iamthecutest said:


> Well, second to last collection then and I love it anyways


A lot of people actually think this is Virgils last collection and only buy things because they want to have something from his "last" collection. So I am just mentioning it    Collection is still very beautiful nevertheless!


----------



## mrslkc23

23adeline said:


> Thanks girls ! I bought this too, the 2 pouches are very thin though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296499


I tried it in store, unfortunately too flat and didn't look good for my daily carries. Bit it's gorgeous!!


----------



## ramona708

Hey guys,
does anyone have infos if there will be new damier azur pieces this spring / summer? 
Like in the last years, for example the limited editions of azur neonoe.
TIA


----------



## Emphosix

ramona708 said:


> Hey guys,
> does anyone have infos if there will be new damier azur pieces this spring / summer?
> Like in the last years, for example the limited editions of azur neonoe.
> TIA


February Release:

Slim Purse
Recto Verso
March Release:

Neverfull MM
Alma BB
Neonoe BB

Release dates can change!


----------



## balen.girl

Emphosix said:


> February Release:
> 
> Slim Purse
> Recto Verso
> March Release:
> 
> Neverfull MM
> Alma BB
> Neonoe BB
> 
> Release dates can change!


I am so excited…! Can’t wait to see eye candy.


----------



## Samanthalvoe

Emphosix said:


> February Release:
> 
> Slim Purse
> Recto Verso
> March Release:
> 
> Neverfull MM
> Alma BB
> Neonoe BB
> 
> Release dates can change!



Really?! a recto verso in azur! Take my money now!
Would you happen to know the product/style code for this piece yet?


----------



## bigverne28

23adeline said:


> Thanks girls ! I bought this too, the 2 pouches are very thin though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296499


Looking forward to seeing mod shots of this piece. I did notice they changed the coloured chain to a silver one.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Emphosix said:


> February Release:
> 
> Slim Purse
> Recto Verso
> March Release:
> 
> Neverfull MM
> Alma BB
> Neonoe BB
> 
> Release dates can change!


Do you know if a Speedy 20 in other colors or other canvas is coming out?


----------



## beautycase

MeepMeep67 said:


> Do you know if a Speedy 20 in other colors or other canvas is coming out?


Yes, speedy 20 will get a empreinte version for summer collection!


----------



## 23adeline

bigverne28 said:


> Looking forward to seeing mod shots of this piece. I did notice they changed the coloured chain to a silver one.
> 
> View attachment 5297292
> View attachment 5297293



I noticed that too, I was hoping to get the colourful chain


----------



## 23adeline

The Trio Mini Icones is finally out!
So small, so cute but so expensive!
My CS requested me not to post the pics he showed me, so I’m showing the bags and SKU only


----------



## leechiyong

23adeline said:


> The Trio Mini Icones is finally out!
> So small, so cute but so expensive!
> My CS requested me not to post the pics he showed me, so I’m showing the bags and SKU only
> View attachment 5297574
> View attachment 5297579


So excited!  How do you think they compare to the charms from ten years ago or the new micro Speedy charm?


----------



## 23adeline

leechiyong said:


> So excited!  How do you think they compare to the charms from ten years ago or the new micro Speedy charm?


My CS has no info of dimensions yet, he thought the micro speedy is the same size as micro speedy charm and the rest would be even smaller. But judging from pic of the bags on the model , I think the micro speedy is slightly bigger than micro speedy charm …. Unless the model is really petite


----------



## LaPush

Hello! I am close to going ahead with the Speedy 25 in jumbo prints. Just wondering if there will be new designs for SS for the Speedy 25 ? Thank you


----------



## beautycase

LaPush said:


> Hello! I am close to going ahead with the Speedy 25 in jumbo prints. Just wondering if there will be new designs for SS for the Speedy 25 ? Thank you


At least not until April, not sure after. For summer collection a speedy 25 is not planned now but things can always change!


----------



## EmilyPy

23adeline said:


> My CS has no info of dimensions yet, he thought the micro speedy is the same size as micro speedy charm and the rest would be even smaller. But judging from pic of the bags on the model , I think the micro speedy is slightly bigger than micro speedy charm …. Unless the model is really petite


 when it will be launched?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Does anyone know what the summer print will be this year? Collection that’s like Escale, BTP, etc. I wonder how colourful it’ll be (fingers crossed for more bright colours)  TY!

@Emphosix @bigverne28


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Does anyone know what the summer print will be this year? Collection that’s like Escale, BTP, etc. I wonder how colourful it’ll be (fingers crossed for more bright colours)  TY!
> 
> @Emphosix @bigverne28


Can’t wait to see first glimpses! 
I really hope there will be rose or fuchsia SLGs


----------



## lemondln

Waiting for fresh bright summer colors!


----------



## mangotwins

Has anyone in the US been able to pre order the monogram nano speedy yet? If so, please share how


----------



## wowzers1941

mangotwins said:


> Has anyone in the US been able to pre order the monogram nano speedy yet? If so, please share how



Not sure about that particular item, but I was told the preorders for certain items were moved to the 24th.....


----------



## mangotwins

wowzers1941 said:


> Not sure about that particular item, but I was told the preorders for certain items were moved to the 24th.....


Thank you


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Does anyone know why I can't order the new 2022 Buci in a color other than black? The website shows 3 other colors have been made but they are 'not orderable' except the black, according to a few SAs I spoke with. I don't really understand what that means and I haven't seen anyone who purchased a color other than black.


----------



## south-of-france

I think I saw a blue paisley print city keepall for ss 2022?


----------



## LVovely

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Does anyone know why I can't order the new 2022 Buci in a color other than black? The website shows 3 other colors have been made but they are 'not orderable' except the black, according to a few SAs I spoke with. I don't really understand what that means and I haven't seen anyone who purchased a color other than black.


Another member on the forum @EveyB has it in Quartz I believe, but apparently it‘s a limited edition 
Here‘s the link to where she posted about it:





__





						EU Chatting and Stalking
					

I will start now!:smile: :love: Is everyone ready?? First item: the iconic earrings, they are super beautiful but also extremely lightweight. At first I’ve thought this must be plastic haha? My essential V studs are heavier then iconic! But overall they are very pretty. :loveeyes: And yes, they...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## EveyB

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Does anyone know why I can't order the new 2022 Buci in a color other than black? The website shows 3 other colors have been made but they are 'not orderable' except the black, according to a few SAs I spoke with. I don't really understand what that means and I haven't seen anyone who purchased a color other than black.


Hi, I actually have it in quartz, but the flap is tilted and I’m still debating whether to keep or return. Obviously all the Buci bags are tilted to one side and CS (Europe) told me that they stopped production for this bag at least for now and they don’t know if they will resume production. They said it was a limited spring release, but the Almas are limited too.
Where are you located? Have you checked store availability on the website?


----------



## Emphosix

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Does anyone know what the summer print will be this year? Collection that’s like Escale, BTP, etc. I wonder how colourful it’ll be (fingers crossed for more bright colours)  TY!
> 
> @Emphosix @bigverne28


Documents say its all empreinte this time. Collection has regular LV Monogram Size and contains different colors like

Yellow
Rose
Silver
This khaki green, we had for summers 2019?!
Pink
Different combination of shades, Rose & Silver, Khaki & Silver, Pink & Black...
Products:

Neverfull MM (special Bag charm) - Khaki & Beige / Black & Pink
Bagatelle (special Bag charm) - Black & Pink
Speedy 20 (special Bag charm) - Khaki & Silver / Black & Pink
Onthego MM (special Bag charm) - Khaki & Silver
Micro Metis Wallet - Yellow, Silver, Rose
Victorine - Yellow, Rose & Silver
Double Zip - Rose
Zippy Wallet - Yellow, Rose & Silver, Khaki
Felicie - Silver & Rose
Mini Pochette - Khaki
Tiny Backpack - Khaki & Creme?!
Cardholder - Pink & Black

Lauch Date right now is March 25th. BUT *everything *can change... Document is pretty old (last year).
Bagatelle seems to be a new model?!  Looks like easy pouch on strap.


----------



## 23adeline

EmilyPy said:


> when it will be launched?


My CS said tentative launching date is Jan 28


----------



## EveyB

Emphosix said:


> Documents say its all empreinte this time. Collection has regular LV Monogram Size and contains different colors like
> 
> Yellow
> Rose
> Silver
> This khaki green, we had for summers 2019?!
> Pink
> Different combination of shades, Rose & Silver, Khaki & Silver, Pink & Black...
> Products:
> 
> Neverfull MM (special Bag charm) - Khaki & Beige / Black & Pink
> Bagatelle (special Bag charm) - Black & Pink
> Speedy 20 (special Bag charm) - Khaki & Silver / Black & Pink
> Onthego MM (special Bag charm) - Khaki & Silver
> Micro Metis Wallet - Yellow, Silver, Rose
> Victorine - Yellow, Rose & Silver
> Double Zip - Rose
> Zippy Wallet - Yellow, Rose & Silver, Khaki
> Felicie - Silver & Rose
> Mini Pochette - Khaki
> Tiny Backpack - Khaki & Creme?!
> Cardholder - Pink & Black
> 
> Lauch Date right now is March 25th. BUT *everything *can change... Document is pretty old (last year).
> Bagatelle seems to be a new model?!  Looks like easy pouch on strap.


Thanks so much for sharing! 
Is there a preorder for Europe? I read no preorders for US.


----------



## Emphosix

EveyB said:


> Thanks so much for sharing!
> Is there a preorder for Europe? I read no preorders for US.


There should be preorder for europe.. but not sure when. I think it will be around end of february / beginning of march. Depending on if they split the collection again into 2 Waves.


----------



## Jolie34

Emphosix said:


> There should be preorder for europe.. but not sure when. I think it will be around end of february / beginning of march. Depending on if they split the collection again into 2 Waves.





Emphosix said:


> Documents say its all empreinte this time. Collection has regular LV Monogram Size and contains different colors like
> 
> Yellow
> Rose
> Silver
> This khaki green, we had for summers 2019?!
> Pink
> Different combination of shades, Rose & Silver, Khaki & Silver, Pink & Black...
> Products:
> 
> Neverfull MM (special Bag charm) - Khaki & Beige / Black & Pink
> Bagatelle (special Bag charm) - Black & Pink
> Speedy 20 (special Bag charm) - Khaki & Silver / Black & Pink
> Onthego MM (special Bag charm) - Khaki & Silver
> Micro Metis Wallet - Yellow, Silver, Rose
> Victorine - Yellow, Rose & Silver
> Double Zip - Rose
> Zippy Wallet - Yellow, Rose & Silver, Khaki
> Felicie - Silver & Rose
> Mini Pochette - Khaki
> Tiny Backpack - Khaki & Creme?!
> Cardholder - Pink & Black
> 
> Lauch Date right now is March 25th. BUT *everything *can change... Document is pretty old (last year).
> Bagatelle seems to be a new model?!  Looks like easy pouch on strap.



When will the preorders for US start?


----------



## Babxie

Emphosix said:


> Documents say its all empreinte this time. Collection has regular LV Monogram Size and contains different colors like
> 
> Yellow
> Rose
> Silver
> This khaki green, we had for summers 2019?!
> Pink
> Different combination of shades, Rose & Silver, Khaki & Silver, Pink & Black...
> Products:
> 
> Neverfull MM (special Bag charm) - Khaki & Beige / Black & Pink
> Bagatelle (special Bag charm) - Black & Pink
> Speedy 20 (special Bag charm) - Khaki & Silver / Black & Pink
> Onthego MM (special Bag charm) - Khaki & Silver
> Micro Metis Wallet - Yellow, Silver, Rose
> Victorine - Yellow, Rose & Silver
> Double Zip - Rose
> Zippy Wallet - Yellow, Rose & Silver, Khaki
> Felicie - Silver & Rose
> Mini Pochette - Khaki
> Tiny Backpack - Khaki & Creme?!
> Cardholder - Pink & Black
> 
> Lauch Date right now is March 25th. BUT *everything *can change... Document is pretty old (last year).
> Bagatelle seems to be a new model?!  Looks like easy pouch on strap.


I see Double Zip! A Double Zip Pochette???? 

Also Speedy 20 would be a bag charm or it will come with a special bag charm?


----------



## crazyaboutbags

Emphosix said:


> Documents say its all empreinte this time. Collection has regular LV Monogram Size and contains different colors like
> 
> Yellow
> Rose
> Silver
> This khaki green, we had for summers 2019?!
> Pink
> Different combination of shades, Rose & Silver, Khaki & Silver, Pink & Black...
> Products:
> 
> Neverfull MM (special Bag charm) - Khaki & Beige / Black & Pink
> Bagatelle (special Bag charm) - Black & Pink
> Speedy 20 (special Bag charm) - Khaki & Silver / Black & Pink
> Onthego MM (special Bag charm) - Khaki & Silver
> Micro Metis Wallet - Yellow, Silver, Rose
> Victorine - Yellow, Rose & Silver
> Double Zip - Rose
> Zippy Wallet - Yellow, Rose & Silver, Khaki
> Felicie - Silver & Rose
> Mini Pochette - Khaki
> Tiny Backpack - Khaki & Creme?!
> Cardholder - Pink & Black
> 
> Lauch Date right now is March 25th. BUT *everything *can change... Document is pretty old (last year).
> Bagatelle seems to be a new model?!  Looks like easy pouch on strap.



Awesome thanks so much! 
I'm sorry if this is a dumb question, but this collection includes the "By the Pool collection" or the pool collection will be released later? 
Thank you


----------



## LVovely

crazyaboutbags said:


> Awesome thanks so much!
> I'm sorry if this is a dumb question, but this collection includes the "By the Pool collection" or the pool collection will be released later?
> Thank you


„By the pool“ is the name of last year‘s collection. I don‘t think there‘s a name for the new one yet…


----------



## ccbaggirl89

EveyB said:


> Hi, I actually have it in quartz, but the flap is tilted and I’m still debating whether to keep or return. Obviously all the Buci bags are tilted to one side and CS (Europe) told me that they stopped production for this bag at least for now and they don’t know if they will resume production. They said it was a limited spring release, but the Almas are limited too.
> Where are you located? Have you checked store availability on the website?


Thanks for the insight - I also read through your reveal info on the other thread. I liked the dragonfruit color but it's not available at all in my country. The UK website shows in stock right now for that color and also at stores. It must have been super limited.


----------



## crazyaboutbags

lovelyrita said:


> „By the pool“ is the name of last year‘s collection. I don‘t think there‘s a name for the new one yet…


Oh Thanks so much


----------



## Emphosix

Babxie said:


> I see Double Zip! A Double Zip Pochette????
> 
> Also Speedy 20 would be a bag charm or it will come with a special bag charm?


They should come with a special "bag charm" like last years by the pool bags


----------



## EveyB

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Thanks for the insight - I also read through your reveal info on the other thread. I liked the dragonfruit color but it's not available at all in my country. The UK website shows in stock right now for that color and also at stores. It must have been super limited.


Sorry to hear this colour is sold out in your country. Maybe it will show up again or be restocked at a later time.


----------



## Babxie

Emphosix said:


> They should come with a special "bag charm" like last years by the pool bags


Thank you


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Emphosix said:


> Documents say its all empreinte this time. Collection has regular LV Monogram Size and contains different colors like
> 
> Yellow
> Rose
> Silver
> This khaki green, we had for summers 2019?!
> Pink
> Different combination of shades, Rose & Silver, Khaki & Silver, Pink & Black...
> Products:
> 
> Neverfull MM (special Bag charm) - Khaki & Beige / Black & Pink
> Bagatelle (special Bag charm) - Black & Pink
> Speedy 20 (special Bag charm) - Khaki & Silver / Black & Pink
> Onthego MM (special Bag charm) - Khaki & Silver
> Micro Metis Wallet - Yellow, Silver, Rose
> Victorine - Yellow, Rose & Silver
> Double Zip - Rose
> Zippy Wallet - Yellow, Rose & Silver, Khaki
> Felicie - Silver & Rose
> Mini Pochette - Khaki
> Tiny Backpack - Khaki & Creme?!
> Cardholder - Pink & Black
> 
> Lauch Date right now is March 25th. BUT *everything *can change... Document is pretty old (last year).
> Bagatelle seems to be a new model?!  Looks like easy pouch on strap.


TY for the details @Emphosix Can’t wait to see them


----------



## mliLV

Emphosix said:


> Documents say its all empreinte this time. Collection has regular LV Monogram Size and contains different colors like
> 
> Yellow
> Rose
> Silver
> This khaki green, we had for summers 2019?!
> Pink
> Different combination of shades, Rose & Silver, Khaki & Silver, Pink & Black...
> Products:
> 
> Neverfull MM (special Bag charm) - Khaki & Beige / Black & Pink
> Bagatelle (special Bag charm) - Black & Pink
> Speedy 20 (special Bag charm) - Khaki & Silver / Black & Pink
> Onthego MM (special Bag charm) - Khaki & Silver
> Micro Metis Wallet - Yellow, Silver, Rose
> Victorine - Yellow, Rose & Silver
> Double Zip - Rose
> Zippy Wallet - Yellow, Rose & Silver, Khaki
> Felicie - Silver & Rose
> Mini Pochette - Khaki
> Tiny Backpack - Khaki & Creme?!
> Cardholder - Pink & Black
> 
> Lauch Date right now is March 25th. BUT *everything *can change... Document is pretty old (last year).
> Bagatelle seems to be a new model?!  Looks like easy pouch on strap.


Thanks for the details! So excited,can't wait to see it all. Please continue to keep us updated. =)


----------



## nannch

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Thanks for the insight - I also read through your reveal info on the other thread. I liked the dragonfruit color but it's not available at all in my country. The UK website shows in stock right now for that color and also at stores. It must have been super limited.


I have been stalking Buci in brown since launched. It was never in stock both online and at any stores which is strange. I’m in Dubai, and shops here are quite well stocked. The only color that is available now is black. I have seen Dragon Fruit was available before too but never the Quartz and honey brown.


----------



## thelostlala

Saw this bag randomly on some website and it says Spring summer collection 2022… anyone has more info on it? Thank you!


----------



## bbcerisette66

thelostlala said:


> Saw this bag randomly on some website and it says Spring summer collection 2022… anyone has more info on it? Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5301731


I already love it !!!


----------



## scarletstarlet

Could anyone tell me more about this pink (I think dauphine) bag?


----------



## LVovely

scarletstarlet said:


> View attachment 5302045
> 
> 
> Could anyone tell me more about this pink (I think dauphine) bag?


Sorry, cannot tell you more about it, but from what I can see it looks lovely  Are there more pics where this came from?


----------



## Cathindy

lovelyrita said:


> Sorry, cannot tell you more about it, but from what I can see it looks lovely  Are there more pics where this came from?



This was shown on some leaked pictures Foxy posted last year in August. This is the post, picture 5. But I haven’t seen it in HD pictures.


----------



## LVovely

Cathindy said:


> This was shown on some leaked pictures Foxy posted last year in August. This is the post, picture 5. But I haven’t seen it in HD pictures.



Ooh, thanks, I remember now! Looks like a pink denim Dauphine then, I am not sure if this ever went into production, only the blue version? I briefly thought it‘s a sneak peak into summer capsule


----------



## excalibur

Hello,
Anybody knows if & when US stores will have the men’s SS22 collection (ombré color) or is it only available at LV flagship stores? Thank you


----------



## Schnooples

That’s a pricey Lemon!


----------



## lemondln

slgoodwin17 said:


> That’s a pricey Lemon!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302456



wow, I love it     wish it fits a phone

Yes, $1720 CAD, too pricy for me


----------



## maxynot

Was able to order the pink mini soft trunk online and I’m hoping ‘in preparation’ means it won’t get cancelled on me. Only the 4th time ordering from the site instead of the usual store


----------



## Fashionista365

maxynot said:


> Was able to order the pink mini soft trunk online and I’m hoping ‘in preparation’ means it won’t get cancelled on me. Only the 4th time ordering from the site instead of the usual store


Wait did the collection launch today already? I am so confused?


----------



## maxynot

Fashionista365 said:


> Wait did the collection launch today already? I am so confused?


It became available on usa website a few hours ago yes!


----------



## Fashionista365

maxynot said:


> It became available on usa website a few hours ago yes!


OMG IM HEART Broken.. any word if there will be a restock?


----------



## maxynot

Fashionista365 said:


> OMG IM HEART Broken.. any word if there will be a restock?


Really hope so because I’m still missing the pocket organizers. Orders open on 24th in stores  This has been such a confusing launch in the usa so far


----------



## DME

thelostlala said:


> Saw this bag randomly on some website and it says Spring summer collection 2022… anyone has more info on it? Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5301731



The style reminds me of the long-discontinued Jasmine. I loved that bag and still lament not having one in my collection…


----------



## lemondln

Does anyone know whether there will be nice color "coin card holder" this year?


----------



## lemondln

OMG these 2 are the cutiest


----------



## scarlet555

lemondln said:


> OMG these 2 are the cutiest
> 
> View attachment 5302971



I don't know what I would do with these, function wise, I like things to have function.  But, I love these, so cute and fun.  and so costly....


----------



## sunkissed_xp

lemondln said:


> Does anyone know whether there will be nice color "coin card holder" this year?



I read somewhere on the forum that it was silver and red-ish this year. If you search taigarama, I’m sure it’ll pop up.


----------



## mangotwins

Has anyone been able to pre order the nano speedy successfully? Through 866 number or your store CA?  Thank you


----------



## travelbliss

lemondln said:


> OMG these 2 are the cutiest
> 
> View attachment 5302971


Thats' some pricey fruit  !!!!


----------



## Loriad

travelbliss said:


> Thats' some pricey fruit  !!!!


What currency is this???


----------



## wowzers1941

slgoodwin17 said:


> That’s a pricey Lemon!



Do you have a link because it's not posted on the website...


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

wowzers1941 said:


> Do you have a link because it's not posted on the website...


I saw it earlier on the US website and now it’s gone,, I cant find a bunch of the show items, I wonder If they took them off the site?


----------



## wowzers1941

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I saw it earlier on the US website and now it’s gone,, I cant find a bunch of the show items, I wonder If they took them off the site?



I think they did as preorders or availability wasn't suppose to open til tomorrow. Not really digging the disorganization....


----------



## mliLV

wowzers1941 said:


> I think they did as preorders or availability wasn't suppose to open til tomorrow. Not really digging the disorganization....


Are they releasing anything tomorrow?


----------



## wowzers1941

mliLV said:


> Are they releasing anything tomorrow?



The whole collection from what I was told.


----------



## mliLV

wowzers1941 said:


> The whole collection from what I was told.


Wow, really? So excited. I saw someone post that next collection would be released in March. And then another person said January 28th. Well, I will definitely check tomorrow. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## travelbliss

wowzers1941 said:


> Do you have a link because it's not posted on the website...



It's on the AP website:


----------



## travelbliss




----------



## travelbliss




----------



## travelbliss




----------



## travelbliss




----------



## travelbliss




----------



## travelbliss




----------



## travelbliss




----------



## Kodi325

fruity madness!! 

Kodi-


----------



## Babxie

This appeared to be available in Singapore website yesterday. I was hesitating whether to buy and when I finally decided to go ahead today, it became not available. My CA has helped me place preorder just now and have to wait 7 days to know if there’s stock available


----------



## despair

Babxie said:


> View attachment 5303673
> 
> This appeared to be available in Singapore website yesterday. I was hesitating whether to buy and when I finally decided to go ahead today, it became not available. My CA has helped me place preorder just now and have to wait 7 days to know if there’s stock available


It's reflecting as available but with up to 14 days additional delivery time required for me, maybe the system has refreshed with more stock?


----------



## LouisV76

Babxie said:


> View attachment 5303673
> 
> This appeared to be available in Singapore website yesterday. I was hesitating whether to buy and when I finally decided to go ahead today, it became not available. My CA has helped me place preorder just now and have to wait 7 days to know if there’s stock available


I preordered it and paid december 2nd! it will very hard to get; according to my SA. still waiting for mine….


----------



## viewwing

This is funny


----------



## Babxie

despair said:


> It's reflecting as available but with up to 14 days additional delivery time required for me, maybe the system has refreshed with more stock?


Are you perhaps on Singapore’s website when you saw available?


----------



## Babxie

LouisV76 said:


> I preordered it and paid december 2nd! it will very hard to get; according to my SA. still waiting for mine….


May I know you’re ordering from which country?


----------



## despair

Babxie said:


> Are you perhaps on Singapore’s website when you saw available?


Yes I was - sorry I had assumed you were based in SG too since you were looking at the AP site!


----------



## Babxie

despair said:


> Yes I was - sorry I had assumed you were based in SG too since you were looking at the AP site!


Oh yes I am from Singapore too! I was just curious cause I didn’t see the up to 14 days delivery when I saw it available. Actually when I decided to buy today at around noon, it was still stated as available. But when my CA helped me to place order, it coincidentally became unavailable almost immediately. My CA explained to me that the stock I saw was actually preorder stock  I was thinking either system error or someone else decided to buy at the same time


----------



## wowzers1941

They really screwed up the preorders on this collection it's really disheartening. Low key pissed


----------



## luxfishin

Is this part of this collection?  Saw someone post it in stalking thread but doesn't pull up in the collection on website.


----------



## beautycase

luxfishin said:


> View attachment 5304001
> 
> 
> Is this part of this collection?  Saw someone post it in stalking thread but doesn't pull up in the collection on website.


This collection is called trunk l‘oeil canvas and there will be more pieces the Keepall, a few bags, a backpack… hope this helps!


----------



## wowzers1941

beautycase said:


> This collection is called trunk l‘oeil canvas and there will be more pieces the Keepall, a few bags, a backpack… hope this helps!



Did you order any pieces from the collection from today? Or are you a SA?


----------



## beautycase

wowzers1941 said:


> Did you order any pieces from the collection from today? Or are you a SA?


Haha no I’m not an SA and I’ve also didn’t preordered anything from it. I wanted something from the new taurillion collection but it’s sold out.


----------



## wowzers1941

beautycase said:


> Haha no I’m not an SA and I’ve also didn’t preordered anything from it. I wanted something from the new taurillion collection but it’s sold out.



Any idea when they do restocks?


----------



## beautycase

wowzers1941 said:


> Any idea when they do restocks?


Sadly no, if you want something I recommend to contact CS or an SA. Or playing the stalking game


----------



## Babxie

https://www.instagram.com/foxylv/p/CY_9HtSJO_K/?utm_medium=copy_link





Have you all seen this collection? Interesting but also kind of love-hate feel cause I feel my eyes are playing tricks on me and it’s making me dizzy


----------



## 23adeline

Received 3 out of my 4 items


----------



## viewwing

23adeline said:


> Received 3 out of my 4 items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304740
> View attachment 5304741
> View attachment 5304742
> View attachment 5304743


Looks a bit like a neon alligator! Very unique!


----------



## wowzers1941

Was anyone able to get the orange?


----------



## Marmotte

Today at my local boutique - first pieces hit the store in Switzerland.
The pink purple cardholder went home with me.
The poncho is on hold


----------



## wowzers1941

Marmotte said:


> Today at my local boutique - first pieces hit the store in Switzerland.
> The pink purple cardholder went home with me.
> The poncho is on hold



Did you see any fruit?


----------



## Marmotte

wowzers1941 said:


> Did you see any fruit?


Yes, only the Lemon keychain…


----------



## wowzers1941

Marmotte said:


> Yes, only the Lemon keychain…



It does seem as if the orange will be harder to get. Thanks!


----------



## scarlet555

Marmotte said:


> Today at my local boutique - first pieces hit the store in Switzerland.
> The pink purple cardholder went home with me.
> The poncho is on hold
> View attachment 5304898
> View attachment 5304899
> View attachment 5304900
> View attachment 5304901
> View attachment 5304902
> View attachment 5304903
> View attachment 5304904
> View attachment 5304906



Forget the bags

Your skirt though


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

luxfishin said:


> View attachment 5304001
> 
> 
> Is this part of this collection?  Saw someone post it in stalking thread but doesn't pull up in the collection on website.


Yes, I’ve seen it available on the US site…


----------



## leechiyong

Trio Mini Icones:


----------



## Styleanyone

Probably too small to fit anything


----------



## lemondln

luxfishin said:


> View attachment 5304001
> 
> 
> Is this part of this collection?  Saw someone post it in stalking thread but doesn't pull up in the collection on website.




I was able to order it


----------



## south-of-france

Marmotte said:


> Today at my local boutique - first pieces hit the store in Switzerland.
> The pink purple cardholder went home with me.
> The poncho is on hold
> View attachment 5304898
> View attachment 5304899
> View attachment 5304900
> View attachment 5304901
> View attachment 5304902
> View attachment 5304903
> View attachment 5304904
> View attachment 5304906


Great! I was in the Zurich boutique on Friday and they said no stock yet!


----------



## crystalsww

songan said:


> SS2022 Treasure Chest Info & Interiors:
> View attachment 5224837
> 
> View attachment 5224827
> 
> View attachment 5224828
> 
> View attachment 5224829
> 
> View attachment 5224830


May I ask does mini trunk fit iPhone 12 Pro Max? Thank you


----------



## 23adeline

Marmotte said:


> Today at my local boutique - first pieces hit the store in Switzerland.
> The pink purple cardholder went home with me.
> The poncho is on hold
> View attachment 5304898
> View attachment 5304899
> View attachment 5304900
> View attachment 5304901
> View attachment 5304902
> View attachment 5304903
> View attachment 5304904
> View attachment 5304906


The purple pink mini soft trunk has a top handle ?


----------



## sheepie123

live photos of the trio icones 
Source: social media


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I was having a really hard time finding the Buci but it popped up on the USA website today in the black and pink. My order went through for the dragonfruit, which is the one I wanted. If you're still hoping for the Buci don't give up on the color you want!


----------



## maxynot

My mini soft trunk finally arrived today!! My SS22 is complete


----------



## maxynot

23adeline said:


> The purple pink mini soft trunk has a top handle ?


I think part of the strap was tucked away inside the bag  I might be wrong though since I haven’t figured out a different way


----------



## 23adeline

maxynot said:


> I think part of the strap was tucked away inside the bag  I might be wrong though since I haven’t figured out a different way


I wished they come with top handle


----------



## viewwing

Styleanyone said:


> Probably too small to fit anything


It’s a 3000 dollar ornament. Not a bag, Just In case you misunderstood


----------



## quelilo

Hi, does anyone know if it's still possible to order the pink denim nano speedy?


----------



## Bumbles

sheepie123 said:


> live photos of the trio icones
> Source: social media


Nice! Are you planning on ordering this sheepie? Btw, how is your speedy 20 coming along? Did you get it yet?


----------



## Styleanyone

I got this mini pochette today. Very light pink. The stitches are well done. Very pretty.


----------



## LouisV76

got mine also - very pretty


----------



## 23adeline

Trio pouch , the name in my order is In The Loop


----------



## worty

lemondln said:


> I was able to order it
> 
> View attachment 5305246


Ohh please post pics when it arrives! I've been thinking about this wallet


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Trio pouch , the name in my order is In The Loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308627
> View attachment 5308628
> View attachment 5308629
> View attachment 5308630


Wouahoo !!! Gorgeous


----------



## lemondln

worty said:


> Ohh please post pics when it arrives! I've been thinking about this wallet




I had high hope on the cc holder, it arrived last night, the material is kinda stiff, the zipper compartment looks weird when zipped because you are not able to zip to the end, the side looks open thus weird.

The cc holder is bigger than expected, it can only hold a certain amount of cards(I have 8-9 cards), but so big, it took so much space in my small/mini bags.

I was not happy about it, also the print does not look any better than the regular monogram, the leather is smooth leather, not outstanding.

So I returned it right away. Sorry did not take a picture


----------



## tere8

lemondln said:


> I had high hope on the cc holder, it arrived last night, the material is kinda stiff, the zipper compartment looks weird when zipped because you are not able to zip to the end, the side looks open thus weird.
> 
> The cc holder is bigger than expected, it can only hold a certain amount of cards(I have 8-9 cards), but so big, it took so much space in my small/mini bags.
> 
> I was not happy about it, also the print does not look any better than the regular monogram, the leather is smooth leather, not outstanding.
> 
> So I returned it right away. Sorry did not take a picture


I saw it available on the site recently. Is it bigger than the regular men’s  coin card holder?


----------



## lemondln

tere8 said:


> I saw it available on the site recently. Is it bigger than the regular men’s  coin card holder?




I never had the regular men’s coin card holder, was waiting for the perfect color, now I know it is not for me.


----------



## worty

lemondln said:


> I had high hope on the cc holder, it arrived last night, the material is kinda stiff, the zipper compartment looks weird when zipped because you are not able to zip to the end, the side looks open thus weird.
> 
> The cc holder is bigger than expected, it can only hold a certain amount of cards(I have 8-9 cards), but so big, it took so much space in my small/mini bags.
> 
> I was not happy about it, also the print does not look any better than the regular monogram, the leather is smooth leather, not outstanding.
> 
> So I returned it right away. Sorry did not take a picture


Wow thank you for the detailed reviewed! Hmm I'll reconsider purchasing...


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> Trio pouch , the name in my order is In The Loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308627
> View attachment 5308628
> View attachment 5308629
> View attachment 5308630


LVoe the colors on this multicolor ombre,  so rare !!  What do you think of those 3 "D" rings on the strap ??


----------



## lv_katie

lemondln said:


> I had high hope on the cc holder, it arrived last night, the material is kinda stiff, the zipper compartment looks weird when zipped because you are not able to zip to the end, the side looks open thus weird.
> 
> The cc holder is bigger than expected, it can only hold a certain amount of cards(I have 8-9 cards), but so big, it took so much space in my small/mini bags.
> 
> I was not happy about it, also the print does not look any better than the regular monogram, the leather is smooth leather, not outstanding.
> 
> So I returned it right away. Sorry did not take a picture


I was eyeing the cc holder ! But I already have 3-4 "wallets".  I still want it but I don't need it. Interesting about the leather cause i assumed it would be similar to taigarama.  

I am also just wanting to have something from this collection


----------



## Jaekayelle

mangotwins said:


> Has anyone in the US been able to pre order the monogram nano speedy yet? If so, please share how


I am wondering the same. I haven't seen any new updates on this but I must get my hands on the bag!


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> Wouahoo !!! Gorgeous


 


travelbliss said:


> LVoe the colors on this multicolor ombre,  so rare !!  What do you think of those 3 "D" rings on the strap ??


Hahaha! I wonder what do they expect us to hang there or maybe they want to make it a trend like their Trio Mini Icons


----------



## sheepie123

Bumbles said:


> Nice! Are you planning on ordering this sheepie? Btw, how is your speedy 20 coming along? Did you get it yet?


Hi Bumbles, yes I am planning to get the Trio. I know its silly and super expensive but I cant resist the cuteness.
I did get the Speedy 20. I wasnt happy with the handles as they were crooked. However I did not return as it was hard to get a replacement.


----------



## Bumbles

sheepie123 said:


> Hi Bumbles, yes I am planning to get the Trio. I know its silly and super expensive but I cant resist the cuteness.
> I did get the Speedy 20. I wasnt happy with the handles as they were crooked. However I did not return as it was hard to get a replacement.


Oh nice! The trio is gorgeous! Did you manage to preorder that? When are you getting it? Sorry to hear abt the handles on your speedy 20. That’s my concern with it too, the inconsistencies and quality issues but I agree it’s so hard to come by. When did yours arrive? I’m still waiting on mind. No luck as yet. Don’t forget to post up pics of your trio when it arrives. Did you get the denim speedy charm to match your mono? I was thinking of you when that came out. And also the illusion keepall xs bagcharm too! Those will go amazing in your collection.


----------



## sheepie123

Bumbles said:


> Oh nice! The trio is gorgeous! Did you manage to preorder that? When are you getting it? Sorry to hear abt the handles on your speedy 20. That’s my concern with it too, the inconsistencies and quality issues but I agree it’s so hard to come by. When did yours arrive? I’m still waiting on mind. No luck as yet. Don’t forget to post up pics of your trio when it arrives. Did you get the denim speedy charm to match your mono? I was thinking of you when that came out. And also the illusion keepall xs bagcharm too! Those will go amazing in your collection.


They put my name down for the Trio, but I have not made the payment. 
Have you followed up with them on your Speedy 20. It has been quite a while. 

I did get the denim speedy charm. Haha you know my taste too well! I did not plan to get it initially. But when my SA sent a photo and ask me if I wanted it, I could not say no 
Yup I got the illusion keepall xs bag charm too. I know they are silly purchases


----------



## Bumbles

sheepie123 said:


> They put my name down for the Trio, but I have not made the payment.
> Have you followed up with them on your Speedy 20. It has been quite a while.
> 
> I did get the denim speedy charm. Haha you know my taste too well! I did not plan to get it initially. But when my SA sent a photo and ask me if I wanted it, I could not say no
> Yup I got the illusion keepall xs bag charm too. I know they are silly purchases


Wow!!!        Congrats! You should post your unboxings here so we can share with you. (Unless you did and I missed it? )You know I love cute, adorable, dainty things. They are right up my alley and my favourite things. But hubby thinks their a waste of money  So I don’t buy, and also as I don’t know what to do with it so have to live thru your cute purchases. Have you received your illusion keepall xs bagcharm yet? I would love to see it and also the denim speedy bagcharm when you have a chance to post them up for us. Post all of your cute mini bagcharm collection. They will be so adorable. They are not silly at all. By the way, what do you put inside them or use them for? It might tempt me to get one. I have seen the denim speedy bagcharm appear online and the illusion is available online too. How long do you have to wait for the trio? Hopefully not too long. Can’t wait to see you unboxing. 

Yes I’ve followed up a few times with the speedy 20 with CS. Still nothing and still waiting. Apart from the crooked handles was everything else ok? MIF? No other quality issues? With all the comments on here it makes me nervous when buying lol

Looking forward to seeing your mini goodies soon! Happy Friday!


----------



## Styleanyone

I just pre- ordered the new nano speedy- M81085 @ $1560.


----------



## tere8

Styleanyone said:


> I just pre- ordered the new nano speedy- M81085 @ $1560.


Congrats! I just can’t justify the new price tag.


----------



## Styleanyone

tere8 said:


> Congrats! I just can’t justify the new price tag.


The previous one is $1320, the new one is $1560 for removable strap. I guess $240 for the strap. I call it - Convenience fee!


----------



## lehkile

Styleanyone said:


> The previous one is $1320, the new one is $1560 for removable strap. I guess $240 for the strap. I call it - Convenience fee!



How were you able to preorder? And did they say when you would receive it? TNA!


----------



## bluebird03

For anyone looking to order a new nano speedy DM me, my SA just reached out to me to see if i was interested but i am not in the market given that i have a speedy b 20.


----------



## lehkile

sleeplessinseattle said:


> For anyone looking to order a new nano speedy DM me, my SA just reached out to me to see if i was interested but i am not in the market given that i have a speedy b 20.


Just DMed you


----------



## bluebird03

lehkile said:


> Just DMed you


sent you the info


----------



## Jaekayelle

sleeplessinseattle said:


> For anyone looking to order a new nano speedy DM me, my SA just reached out to me to see if i was interested but i am not in the market given that i have a speedy b 20.


I am interested as well. Thank you!


----------



## Styleanyone

lehkile said:


> How were you able to preorder? And did they say when you would receive it? TNA!


Through the  concierge that I have been working with.


----------



## sheepie123

Bumbles said:


> Wow!!!        Congrats! You should post your unboxings here so we can share with you. (Unless you did and I missed it? )You know I love cute, adorable, dainty things. They are right up my alley and my favourite things. But hubby thinks their a waste of money  So I don’t buy, and also as I don’t know what to do with it so have to live thru your cute purchases. Have you received your illusion keepall xs bagcharm yet? I would love to see it and also the denim speedy bagcharm when you have a chance to post them up for us. Post all of your cute mini bagcharm collection. They will be so adorable. They are not silly at all. By the way, what do you put inside them or use them for? It might tempt me to get one. I have seen the denim speedy bagcharm appear online and the illusion is available online too. How long do you have to wait for the trio? Hopefully not too long. Can’t wait to see you unboxing.
> 
> Yes I’ve followed up a few times with the speedy 20 with CS. Still nothing and still waiting. Apart from the crooked handles was everything else ok? MIF? No other quality issues? With all the comments on here it makes me nervous when buying lol
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your mini goodies soon! Happy Friday!


I have made the payment for the Trio in the afternoon and my order has shipped.
No other issues with the Speedy 20 except the crooked handles. It was MIF. 

I have attached photos of the illusion and the denim charms here for you.


----------



## Bumbles

sheepie123 said:


> I have made the payment for the Trio in the afternoon and my order has shipped.
> No other issues with the Speedy 20 except the crooked handles. It was MIF.
> 
> I have attached photos of the illusion and the denim charms here for you.


Yay your trio pouch has shipped!    That was so fast. I can’t wait to see it. You bag charms are adorable! You are definitely the bagcharm collector! Thanks for sharing. I love it!


----------



## sheepie123

Bumbles said:


> Yay your trio pouch has shipped!    That was so fast. I can’t wait to see it. You bag charms are adorable! You are definitely the bagcharm collector! Thanks for sharing. I love it!


Thank you Bumbles!


----------



## Babxie

Styleanyone said:


> I just pre- ordered the new nano speedy- M81085 @ $1560.


Congrats! I’m still not able to place preorder. I think this is harder to get than pink nano speedy


----------



## Babxie

lehkile said:


> Just DMed you


Were you able to place order?


----------



## mewwwie

Styleanyone said:


> The previous one is $1320, the new one is $1560 for removable strap. I guess $240 for the strap. I call it - Convenience fee!


Wow  I really wanted the new mono nano but at nearly the same cost as a 25 with straps...Mind officially changed. Time to look for a new mini bag lol


----------



## mangotwins

Has anyone’s nano speedy shipped yet?  Or still pending product availability?


----------



## brnicutie

One new nano speedy showed up at the store and my CA grabbed it for me. They set up the display for Chinese New Year.


----------



## Jaekayelle

mangotwins said:


> Has anyone’s nano speedy shipped yet?  Or still pending product availability?


Mine still says pending product availability. I wonder why US has not released it yet on their website...


----------



## mangotwins

brnicutie said:


> One new nano speedy showed up at the store and my CA grabbed it for me. They set up the display for Chinese New Year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311242
> View attachment 5311243


Wow  congratulations, thank you for sharing


----------



## mangotwins

Jaekayelle said:


> Mine still says pending product availability. I wonder why US has not released it yet on their website...


Me too


----------



## lehkile

Babxie said:


> Were you able to place order?



I was able to but my order is still pending :/


----------



## brnicutie

mangotwins said:


> Wow  congratulations, thank you for sharing


Thank you, mangotwins!


----------



## EveyB

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I was having a really hard time finding the Buci but it popped up on the USA website today in the black and pink. My order went through for the dragonfruit, which is the one I wanted. If you're still hoping for the Buci don't give up on the color you want!


Please post when you get yours!


----------



## Cathindy

brnicutie said:


> One new nano speedy showed up at the store and my CA grabbed it for me. They set up the display for Chinese New Year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311242
> View attachment 5311243



How do you like it?  Is the opening really that small? And does your phone fit? It surprisingly doesn’t look too small next to your 20! Great family picture you made there


----------



## aneternalty

Hi, it does not allow me to dm you possibly because I am new to the forum. Could you please dm me your SA contact info? I would love to order a speedy nano. Thanks a lot!

with





sleeplessinseattle said:


> For anyone looking to order a new nano speedy DM me, my SA just reached out to me to see if i was interested but i am not in the market given that i have a speedy b 20.


----------



## mintofnovember

mrslkc23 said:


> Thanks for these comparison photos!! Very helpful. Got me thinking of cancelling my new mono nano speedy preorder and continue to stalk the original nano speedy


I herd they are discontinuing the old nano, but not sure if it is true.


----------



## mrslkc23

mintofnovember said:


> I herd they are discontinuing the old nano, but not sure if it is true.


Yes it's being discontinued. I read on here that some countries website already removed the old nano. I got mine 2 weeks ago and now waiting to receive the new version then decide which one to keep.


----------



## mintofnovember

mrslkc23 said:


> Yes it's being discontinued. I read on here that some countries website already removed the old nano. I got mine 2 weeks ago and now waiting to receive the new version then decide which one to keep.


the new one is smaller.  I would rather keep the old one and bring it to a professional to take out the strap.  I read on one of the form someone brought it to a professional to get it removed and if they decided to put it back on they can stick it back on.


----------



## Emphosix




----------



## Diva Divina

MrsSlocomb said:


> Well, for starters it's too short to use as crossbody and I'm only 5'3!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290852


Ugh! I'm tall so that definitely wouldn't work for me. Why would LV do that? It could be amazing if the strap were longer. I love that green color. I could see myself getting the green and white addidas to wear with it


----------



## LVovely

Emphosix said:


> View attachment 5314181
> View attachment 5314184


What a beautiful spoiler ❤️


----------



## ccbaggirl89

EveyB said:


> Please post when you get yours!


It arrived yesterday, the same day as my Diane. I opened the Diane box first and as soon as I saw the Diane I knew I wouldn't keep the Buci no matter what. I practiced a lot of self-control and didn't even unbox it. So I'm of no help now...


----------



## Loriad

Emphosix said:


> View attachment 5314181
> View attachment 5314184


OMG!!! I love this!


----------



## EveyB

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It arrived yesterday, the same day as my Diane. I opened the Diane box first and as soon as I saw the Diane I knew I wouldn't keep the Buci no matter what. I practiced a lot of self-control and didn't even unbox it. So I'm of no help now...


But then congrats on getting the Diane!


----------



## Bumbles

Emphosix said:


> View attachment 5314181
> View attachment 5314184


Alma bb and neo now here we come


----------



## Emphosix

N45292


----------



## Emphosix

N45294


----------



## snibor

Emphosix said:


> N45294
> View attachment 5314449
> View attachment 5314450
> View attachment 5314451
> View attachment 5314452
> View attachment 5314453


This is really a gorgeous piece.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## lemondln

wow, these azur pieces are so pretty, and practical - no vachetta haha


----------



## travelbliss

Emphosix said:


> N45294
> View attachment 5314449
> View attachment 5314450
> View attachment 5314451
> View attachment 5314452
> View attachment 5314453


Appreciate the sneak peeks !!  Is there a Damier Azur Slim purse lurking on the horizon ??


----------



## Jaekayelle

I preordered the nano speedy; however, my CA called today and let me know that the US happened to recieve 2 in store. One in Cincinnati and the other one was in her hands (California)! I told her I wanted it.

It's so cute!  Fits my wallet and phone with some extra space to spare. It's a good small bag for basic items. I took pictures of the old and new nano speedy so everyone can see the difference. I did notice the adjustable strap is not very long. I am wearing it at the longest length and I'm only 5'1". It may be too short for the taller ladies.


----------



## mliLV

Emphosix said:


> N45294
> View attachment 5314449
> View attachment 5314450
> View attachment 5314451
> View attachment 5314452
> View attachment 5314453


Thanks for these gorgeous pics!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Very happy with this bag


----------



## chloebagfreak

Jaekayelle said:


> I preordered the nano speedy; however, my CA called today and let me know that the US happened to recieve 2 in store. One in Cincinnati and the other one was in her hands (California)! I told her I wanted it.
> 
> It's so cute!  Fits my wallet and phone with some extra space to spare. It's a good small bag for basic items. I took pictures of the old and new nano speedy so everyone can see the difference. I did notice the adjustable strap is not very long. I am wearing it at the longest length and I'm only 5'1". It may be too short for the taller ladies.
> 
> View attachment 5314655
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314656
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314657
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314658


Congratulations! How exciting! 

I just placed my order, so we shall see how long it takes
I also have the old version Nano. Thanks for the great close up pictures and comparisons. I’m really liking the pretreated leather.
They both look amazing on you!


----------



## Bumbles

Jaekayelle said:


> I preordered the nano speedy; however, my CA called today and let me know that the US happened to recieve 2 in store. One in Cincinnati and the other one was in her hands (California)! I told her I wanted it.
> 
> It's so cute!  Fits my wallet and phone with some extra space to spare. It's a good small bag for basic items. I took pictures of the old and new nano speedy so everyone can see the difference. I did notice the adjustable strap is not very long. I am wearing it at the longest length and I'm only 5'1". It may be too short for the taller ladies.
> 
> View attachment 5314655
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314656
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314657
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314658


Congrats on the nano!  It’s so cute and tiny! And definitely hard to come by. I especially LOVE the aged vachetta. That’s a bonus. Enjoy your new cute bag


----------



## luvspurses

Jaekayelle said:


> I preordered the nano speedy; however, my CA called today and let me know that the US happened to recieve 2 in store. One in Cincinnati and the other one was in her hands (California)! I told her I wanted it.
> 
> It's so cute!  Fits my wallet and phone with some extra space to spare. It's a good small bag for basic items. I took pictures of the old and new nano speedy so everyone can see the difference. I did notice the adjustable strap is not very long. I am wearing it at the longest length and I'm only 5'1". It may be too short for the taller ladies.
> 
> View attachment 5314655
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314656
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314657
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314658


Great pics thanks for posting . Can you please tell me is the new nano any longer than the original nano? I have the original and can fit my iPhone 12 Pro Max but it just fits lengthwise with the otter box commuter and was wondering if the new one is even a little bit longer ?


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Emphosix said:


> N45292
> View attachment 5314442
> View attachment 5314443
> View attachment 5314444
> View attachment 5314445
> View attachment 5314448


 Hi - do you know when this will be available to order?


----------



## Emphosix

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Hi - do you know when this will be available to order?


I think end of February / beginning of March


----------



## Shoua

Jaekayelle said:


> I preordered the nano speedy; however, my CA called today and let me know that the US happened to recieve 2 in store. One in Cincinnati and the other one was in her hands (California)! I told her I wanted it.
> 
> It's so cute!  Fits my wallet and phone with some extra space to spare. It's a good small bag for basic items. I took pictures of the old and new nano speedy so everyone can see the difference. I did notice the adjustable strap is not very long. I am wearing it at the longest length and I'm only 5'1". It may be too short for the taller ladies.
> 
> View attachment 5314655
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314656
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314657
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314658


hi, how do we preorder? all my SAs say we cannot order the old nano speedy.


----------



## brnicutie

Cathindy said:


> How do you like it?  Is the opening really that small? And does your phone fit? It surprisingly doesn’t look too small next to your 20! Great family picture you made there


Hi Cathindy! Sorry, must have missed your post earlier. Thank you. Yes, it’s not that small and iPhone pro max fits.


----------



## Cathindy

brnicutie said:


> Hi Cathindy! Sorry, must have missed your post earlier. Thank you. Yes, it’s not that small and iPhone pro max fits.



No problem dear! After my comment I found your whole thread about Nano Speedy and my question was answered   I just told my SA to put me on the waitinglist think I have to wait some time but I’m not in a hurry.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Emphosix said:


> N45294
> View attachment 5314449
> View attachment 5314450
> View attachment 5314451
> View attachment 5314452
> View attachment 5314453


Azur look so pretty with this leather! I would opt for a speedy in this leather but beige interior.


----------



## ramona708

Oh… the new azur pieces are coming!!!
But the color of leather is WAY too delicate, not for me… so wallet is safe


----------



## EljayaBisous22

Emphosix said:


> Documents say its all empreinte this time. Collection has regular LV Monogram Size and contains different colors like
> 
> Yellow
> Rose
> Silver
> This khaki green, we had for summers 2019?!
> Pink
> Different combination of shades, Rose & Silver, Khaki & Silver, Pink & Black...
> Products:
> 
> Neverfull MM (special Bag charm) - Khaki & Beige / Black & Pink
> Bagatelle (special Bag charm) - Black & Pink
> Speedy 20 (special Bag charm) - Khaki & Silver / Black & Pink
> Onthego MM (special Bag charm) - Khaki & Silver
> Micro Metis Wallet - Yellow, Silver, Rose
> Victorine - Yellow, Rose & Silver
> Double Zip - Rose
> Zippy Wallet - Yellow, Rose & Silver, Khaki
> Felicie - Silver & Rose
> Mini Pochette - Khaki
> Tiny Backpack - Khaki & Creme?!
> Cardholder - Pink & Black
> 
> Lauch Date right now is March 25th. BUT *everything *can change... Document is pretty old (last year).
> Bagatelle seems to be a new model?!  Looks like easy pouch on strap.


Thanks for the information! I hope it won't be all empreinte! The prices are so expensive for the canvas prints let alone if it is all empreinte. 
I love the By the Pool and Escale collections and bought pieces from both. Hopeful that the new collection has some beautiful canvas pieces otherwise I won't be able to justify the anticipated prices!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Emphosix said:


> View attachment 5314181
> View attachment 5314184


What a tease! Love it


----------



## Jaekayelle

luvspurses said:


> Great pics thanks for posting . Can you please tell me is the new nano any longer than the original nano? I have the original and can fit my iPhone 12 Pro Max but it just fits lengthwise with the otter box commuter and was wondering if the new one is even a little bit longer ?


They are actually the exact same length. The difference is the new nano is shorter and the width is smaller. Hope that helps.


----------



## Jaekayelle

Shoua said:


> hi, how do we preorder? all my SAs say we cannot order the old nano speedy.


The preorder is for the new nano speedy with the adjustable straps. I heard rumors that the old one is being discontinued. I purchased the old one a few years ago. ☹


----------



## luvspurses

Jaekayelle said:


> They are actually the exact same length. The difference is the new nano is shorter and the width is smaller. Hope that helps.


Thank you it does help!


----------



## M_Butterfly

Emphosix said:


> View attachment 5314181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314184


Any idea of the price point?


----------



## Emphosix

M_Butterfly said:


> Any idea of the price point?


I cant exactly remember but I think it was 1600€ / 1700€


----------



## Ddong

I really like the Orange Pouch - thats in my opinion such a great piece and funny to look at :

Orange Pouch

But …. it is so difficult to get, I only saw it once available online and then (as Always) when I wanted to check out - gone 
In the store they told me that they would not take any orders for that piece anymore.

Anyone else like that or searching for this cutie ?


----------



## Babxie

I finally managed to get a nano speedy!


----------



## mrslkc23

Babxie said:


> View attachment 5316969
> 
> I finally managed to get a nano speedy!


Congrats!!! Was this from online?


----------



## Babxie

mrslkc23 said:


> Congrats!!! Was this from online?


My CA placed order for me online. Initially I was put on monitor list a few weeks ago, then recently moved up to waiting list, then finally received the good news today that 1 is reserved for me and I must pay within 24hrs to secure the bag. Paid straight away


----------



## mrslkc23

Babxie said:


> My CA placed order for me online. Initially I was put on monitor list a few weeks ago, then recently moved up to waiting list, then finally received the good news today that 1 is reserved for me and I must pay within 24hrs to secure the bag. Paid straight away


Yay so lucky!! Online is indeed faster than store! Excited to see photos when you receive it!


----------



## Babxie

mrslkc23 said:


> Yay so lucky!! Online is indeed faster than store! Excited to see photos when you receive it!


Yup! I mostly order online from my CA. I feel that online definitely has a better chance. But one con is that you get what you get compare to in store you might get to choose from a few if they have more than 1 available. I recently got my mono key pouch online from my CA. Has some imperfections but I’m too lazy to do an exchange


----------



## Ddong

Congrats to the Nano Speedy 

Is it that difficult to get these days ? I think in Europe they sometimes are available online.


----------



## beautycase

Ddong said:


> Congrats to the Nano Speedy
> 
> Is it that difficult to get these days ? I think in Europe they sometimes are available online.


LV didnt restocked the nano speedy a while now In Europe it’s extremely hard to get those here too. Most popular bags for now 2-3 years :/


----------



## beautycase

M_Butterfly said:


> Any idea of the price point?


According To a member from our EU chat thread the Alma bb will be 1.500€ and the neo noe bb 1.600€!


----------



## M_Butterfly

Emphosix said:


> I cant exactly remember but I think it was 1600€ / 1700€





beautycase said:


> According To a member from our EU chat thread the Alma bb will be 1.500€ and the neo noe bb 1.600€!




Thanks so much


----------



## toujours*chic

Any intel on release of SS 2022 animation?


----------



## Babxie

Ddong said:


> Congrats to the Nano Speedy
> 
> Is it that difficult to get these days ? I think in Europe they sometimes are available online.


Thank you! 

If you are referring to the old nano speedy, I heard it’s very difficult to get in a lot of countries. I was in waiting list for around 2 years to get an offer to purchase. In Singapore, they even indicated “This item has very limited availability”, which I have not seen this indication in other items. Plus there are rumors going on with old nano speedy might be discontinued. I regret not purchasing the old nano speedy when I was offered. If only I knew the old nano speedy is bigger than the new. Congrats to all who have both! They’re both lovely!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Jaekayelle said:


> I preordered the nano speedy; however, my CA called today and let me know that the US happened to recieve 2 in store. One in Cincinnati and the other one was in her hands (California)! I told her I wanted it.
> 
> It's so cute!  Fits my wallet and phone with some extra space to spare. It's a good small bag for basic items. I took pictures of the old and new nano speedy so everyone can see the difference. I did notice the adjustable strap is not very long. I am wearing it at the longest length and I'm only 5'1". It may be too short for the taller ladies.
> 
> View attachment 5314655
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314656
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314657
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314658


Thank you very much for the pictures! they are very helpful


----------



## Babxie

I’ve received my nano speedy today! I’ve observed some imperfections but I’m ok with them, considering the chances of me getting another piece is pretty low and I’ve made peace with imperfections after seeing how common it is now. The imperfections I observed are:

1) The leather tag that connects the rings, one of each pair of every side (front, back and side, photo no. 2, 3 and 5), are not smooth. I find this quite funny. At least it’s somehow balance in a way? Every 1 piece out of 2 is flawed 

2) The handles at the back are obviously crooked. Well, at least it’s the back not the front.

3) This I’m not sure if I’m overly picky, but the glazing could be better at photo no. 9 and 11, comparing no. 9 to 10, 10 is better as the glaze is more covered to near where the threads are. At photo no. 11, there’s a tiny hole without glaze.

4) Attaching 2 photos in the next post, because max photo per post is 12, there are 2 tiny black dots on the vachetta. I feel it might be removable stain, but I’m not sure as I didn’t try to remove other than rubbing with my fingers. I was thinking using eraser? Maybe just leave it alone for now


----------



## Babxie




----------



## Ddong

First congrats to your new piece, but I am sorry : I would not accept this at all. I mean it does not matter if its a rare piece or not, it is still an expensive bag and for this price tag we can expect a certain amount of quality control.
Seems LV these days think they can do everything and the customer just accepts that .... sorry, but this are just my 2cents.

I had same problem with 3 pieces I ordered from them and after first talking with the CS and the advice "you can always send them back" - they just blocked me.

Yes, I like LV - but I also expect a perfect product, point.


----------



## excalibur

I would return this if I were you. It would bother me especially the leather tab showing scratch/bubble


----------



## tiredofbs

Did anyone see foxylv’s instagram stories?


----------



## snibor

tiredofbs said:


> Did anyone see foxylv’s instagram stories?


Yes!  Purple???❤️


----------



## tangoqueen

Babxie said:


> I’ve received my nano speedy today! I’ve observed some imperfections but I’m ok with them, considering the chances of me getting another piece is pretty low and I’ve made peace with imperfections after seeing how common it is now. The imperfections I observed are:
> 
> 1) The leather tag that connects the rings, one of each pair of every side (front, back and side, photo no. 2, 3 and 5), are not smooth. I find this quite funny. At least it’s somehow balance in a way? Every 1 piece out of 2 is flawed
> 
> 2) The handles at the back are obviously crooked. Well, at least it’s the back not the front.
> 
> 3) This I’m not sure if I’m overly picky, but the glazing could be better at photo no. 9 and 11, comparing no. 9 to 10, 10 is better as the glaze is more covered to near where the threads are. At photo no. 11, there’s a tiny hole without glaze.
> 
> 4) Attaching 2 photos in the next post, because max photo per post is 12, there are 2 tiny black dots on the vachetta. I feel it might be removable stain, but I’m not sure as I didn’t try to remove other than rubbing with my fingers. I was thinking using eraser? Maybe just leave it alone for now
> 
> View attachment 5317991
> View attachment 5317992
> View attachment 5317993
> View attachment 5317994
> View attachment 5317995
> View attachment 5317996
> View attachment 5317997
> View attachment 5317998
> View attachment 5317999
> View attachment 5318000
> View attachment 5318001
> View attachment 5318002



Congrats on this new bag! I’m sorry to say I would send this back too, I can accept the other small flaws but the wrinkling on the leather tags would bother me.

I also received the new nano speedy this week, and don’t see the same wrinkling. The only imperfection I see is that the canvas isn’t lined up symmetrically on both sides I.e. on the front of the bag, the canvas on the right is sewn wider on the top than the bottom. I wasn’t happy with this, until I saw that most other new nano speedys I saw online had the same. The alignment on your bag looks great though!

It’s a fine balance between accepting flaws because they’re hand made products and not accepting them because of the crazy prices we pay! All the best with yours!


----------



## Babxie

tangoqueen said:


> Congrats on this new bag! I’m sorry to say I would send this back too, I can accept the other small flaws but the wrinkling on the leather tags would bother me.
> 
> I also received the new nano speedy this week, and don’t see the same wrinkling. The only imperfection I see is that the canvas isn’t lined up symmetrically on both sides I.e. on the front of the bag, the canvas on the right is sewn wider on the top than the bottom. I wasn’t happy with this, until I saw that most other new nano speedys I saw online had the same. The alignment on your bag looks great though!
> 
> It’s a fine balance between accepting flaws because they’re hand made products and not accepting them because of the crazy prices we pay! All the best with yours!


Yup it’s such a shame that there’re winkles on the leather tags. Other than that I think my bag overall is quite good compare to others I’ve seen, including the zip area, some have an obvious gap at the end of the closure and the leather piping are not crooked. 

Btw I’ve reached out to my CA asking for his opinion. He say he’ll gladly arrange for an exchange for me. My concern is it’s not clear when there’ll be another restock. In the end we agree to put me on waitlist, I’ll pay for another one when it’s available, and return the less liked one after that.

I’m actually honestly not really bothered by the wrinkles, comparing to other imperfections I’ve seen. Since I won’t be carrying around on the handles, it’s kinda hidden from sight when the handles are laying down. Only concern is if I were to let go in the future, it probably would affect the resell price.

Of course if the next one is available soon, better within a month, and turns out to be better, it’ll be great and a bonus


----------



## Babxie

tangoqueen said:


> Congrats on this new bag! I’m sorry to say I would send this back too, I can accept the other small flaws but the wrinkling on the leather tags would bother me.
> 
> I also received the new nano speedy this week, and don’t see the same wrinkling. The only imperfection I see is that the canvas isn’t lined up symmetrically on both sides I.e. on the front of the bag, the canvas on the right is sewn wider on the top than the bottom. I wasn’t happy with this, until I saw that most other new nano speedys I saw online had the same. The alignment on your bag looks great though!
> 
> It’s a fine balance between accepting flaws because they’re hand made products and not accepting them because of the crazy prices we pay! All the best with yours!


And congrats to you too on your new cutie!


----------



## Melli12

Babxie said:


> Yup it’s such a shame that there’re winkles on the leather tags. Other than that I think my bag overall is quite good compare to others I’ve seen, including the zip area, some have an obvious gap at the end of the closure and the leather piping are not crooked.
> 
> Btw I’ve reached out to my CA asking for his opinion. He say he’ll gladly arrange for an exchange for me. My concern is it’s not clear when there’ll be another restock. In the end we agree to put me on waitlist, I’ll pay for another one when it’s available, and return the less liked one after that.
> 
> I’m actually honestly not really bothered by the wrinkles, comparing to other imperfections I’ve seen. Since I won’t be carrying around on the handles, it’s kinda hidden from sight when the handles are laying down. Only concern is if I were to let go in the future, it probably would affect the resell price.
> 
> Of course if the next one is available soon, better within a month, and turns out to be better, it’ll be great and a bonus


To be honest, if you are fine with the bag why not keeping it? When I receive a bag I check it but not inspect it in such details. The next bag might also have some imperfections but it‘s only your opinion and your decision that counts


----------



## Babxie

Melli12 said:


> To be honest, if you are fine with the bag why not keeping it? When I receive a bag I check it but not inspect it in such details. The next bag might also have some imperfections but it‘s only your opinion and your decision that counts


Thanks for your support! Actually I’ve decided if my CA didn’t encourage me to do an exchange, I won’t ask for another one to compare. I understand he wishes I could get a better one, like the kind opinions I received here. But I also want to be realistic. It’s really not easy to find the perfect flawless bag. There will always be that 1 flaw if we look really closely. So I tell myself, out of the known flaws that I know so far, which can I live with and just love it as it is. So I will only get 1 more to compare and keep the best out of the 2, rather than go on a painful hunt for that perfect bag. I’m looking forward to see what the other bag looks like and hope it turns out to be perfect! Provided if there is another 

I would like to thank everyone for their honest and kind opinion! I know we deserve what we spend!


----------



## BleuSaphir

New 2022 collection


----------



## newaroundhere

BleuSaphir said:


> New 2022 collection
> View attachment 5319327
> 
> View attachment 5319328
> View attachment 5319331


The colors on the sac plat!!!!!!!!


----------



## princess-aurora

newaroundhere said:


> The colors on the sac plat!!!!!!!!



My thoughts too! I hope they do the colorway in more mini styles and SLGs


----------



## toujours*chic

Papillion in tennis court green and NF in cobalt! I love the saturated colors!


----------



## newaroundhere

annamations said:


> My thoughts too! I hope they do the colorway in more mini styles and SLGs


Me too! I don’t find the sac plat practical for my lifestyle. I enjoy the occasional tiny bag but it needs to at least snap closed or my Tetris of items will fall out all the time.


----------



## Emphosix

annamations said:


> My thoughts too! I hope they do the colorway in more mini styles and SLGs


There are SLGs in that print, zippy coin purse, zippy wallet, kirigami and so on..


----------



## wowzers1941

I've been wanting to take up tennis, maybe this gives me a reason...


----------



## newaroundhere

Emphosix said:


> There are SLGs in that print, zippy coin purse, zippy wallet, kirigami and so on..


Do you know if there will be a speedy in that dreamy pastel print?


----------



## luxurista

Emphosix said:


> There are SLGs in that print, zippy coin purse, zippy wallet, kirigami and so on..



Do you know what other bags will come in that print?


----------



## BleuSaphir

luxurista said:


> Do you know what other bags will come in that print?


I’ve heard a mini version of Pochette Metis will come out in special colors in empriente.


----------



## Babxie

BleuSaphir said:


> I’ve heard a mini version of Pochette Metis will come out in special colors in empriente.


A nano Pochette Metis??


----------



## leechiyong

I wonder if the new mini Pochette Metis will be the same size as the version they released in shiny Epi back in 2017.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Babxie said:


> A nano Pochette Metis??


It seems to be


leechiyong said:


> I wonder if the new mini Pochette Metis will be the same size as the version they released in shiny Epi back in 2017.


And this is how I’m actually imagining it when FoxyLV was trying to describe the new mini version. Lol


----------



## Emphosix

newaroundhere said:


> Do you know if there will be a speedy in that dreamy pastel print?


There will be a taupe pastel Speedy 20 in May - Stardust Collection. Other than that, not that I am aware of.


----------



## Emphosix

luxurista said:


> Do you know what other bags will come in that print?


For now I only know there is a Neverfull and a Marshmallow coming that exact print. There could be more though when we are getting closer to the release


----------



## brnicutie

Babxie said:


> I’ve received my nano speedy today! I’ve observed some imperfections but I’m ok with them, considering the chances of me getting another piece is pretty low and I’ve made peace with imperfections after seeing how common it is now. The imperfections I observed are:
> 
> 1) The leather tag that connects the rings, one of each pair of every side (front, back and side, photo no. 2, 3 and 5), are not smooth. I find this quite funny. At least it’s somehow balance in a way? Every 1 piece out of 2 is flawed
> 
> 2) The handles at the back are obviously crooked. Well, at least it’s the back not the front.
> 
> 3) This I’m not sure if I’m overly picky, but the glazing could be better at photo no. 9 and 11, comparing no. 9 to 10, 10 is better as the glaze is more covered to near where the threads are. At photo no. 11, there’s a tiny hole without glaze.
> 
> 4) Attaching 2 photos in the next post, because max photo per post is 12, there are 2 tiny black dots on the vachetta. I feel it might be removable stain, but I’m not sure as I didn’t try to remove other than rubbing with my fingers. I was thinking using eraser? Maybe just leave it alone for now
> 
> View attachment 5317991
> View attachment 5317992
> View attachment 5317993
> View attachment 5317994
> View attachment 5317995
> View attachment 5317996
> View attachment 5317997
> View attachment 5317998
> View attachment 5317999
> View attachment 5318000
> View attachment 5318001
> View attachment 5318002


It all depends on what you can live with. Wrinkled leather isn't really a defect. It's the natural skin of the cow. Vachetta is natural cowhide leather which hasn't been treated.


----------



## sydgirl

Anyone had luck getting the pink keepall? CS just emailed saying my order can't be fulfilled I'm in Aus...


----------



## strawberrylime

BleuSaphir said:


> New 2022 collection
> View attachment 5319327
> 
> View attachment 5319328
> View attachment 5319331


Wooow thanks for sharing - love the green, so nice!


----------



## Babxie

brnicutie said:


> It all depends on what you can live with. Wrinkled leather isn't really a defect. It's the natural skin of the cow. Vachetta is natural cowhide leather which hasn't been treated.


Thank you


----------



## luvspurses

tangoqueen said:


> Congrats on this new bag! I’m sorry to say I would send this back too, I can accept the other small flaws but the wrinkling on the leather tags would bother me.
> 
> I also received the new nano speedy this week, and don’t see the same wrinkling. The only imperfection I see is that the canvas isn’t lined up symmetrically on both sides I.e. on the front of the bag, the canvas on the right is sewn wider on the top than the bottom. I wasn’t happy with this, until I saw that most other new nano speedys I saw online had the same. The alignment on your bag looks great though!
> 
> It’s a fine balance between accepting flaws because they’re hand made products and not accepting them because of the crazy prices we pay! All the best with yours!


it pains me to say this because this bag is so very hard to come by, but that wrinkled chap would bug me. the other things i could probably live with because i am not that picky.  i watched a youtube video where someone received this bag with cracks in the piping leather. that would have been a deal breaker for me as well. i don't know how these obvious flaws make it through quality control but clearly they do. i guess you could always keep it and have the chap replaced? ugh. sorry this happened.


----------



## excalibur

I’ve returned the nano speedy because it’s got cracks on both handles. At such high price I’d expect my bag to be in pristine condition.


----------



## Babxie

luvspurses said:


> it pains me to say this because this bag is so very hard to come by, but that wrinkled chap would bug me. the other things i could probably live with because i am not that picky.  i watched a youtube video where someone received this bag with cracks in the piping leather. that would have been a deal breaker for me as well. i don't know how these obvious flaws make it through quality control but clearly they do. i guess you could always keep it and have the chap replaced? ugh. sorry this happened.


My CA also encouraged me to have an exchange after I asked for his opinion. He say although it’s normal for leather to have winkles, he feel it doesn’t look very nice. I took up his offer and now waiting for a replacement, hoping it’ll be a better one 

It’s such a pity though, I think this bag will be perfect if not for the winkles


----------



## Sibelle

Emphosix said:


> N45294
> View attachment 5314449
> View attachment 5314450
> View attachment 5314451
> View attachment 5314452
> View attachment 5314453


OMG, is this for real ?!?! Finally!!!


----------



## Islandbreeze

wowzers1941 said:


> I've been wanting to take up tennis, maybe this gives me a reason...





wowzers1941 said:


> I've been wanting to take up tennis, maybe this gives me a reason...


I love playing tennis. Clearly I’m underdressed.


----------



## brnicutie

Islandbreeze said:


> I love playing tennis. Clearly I’m underdressed.


I'm waiting on them to come out with an NFL line, so I can pick up my Cowboys ensemble.


----------



## ProShopper1

I need some help!

I’m trying to decide between the denim speedy 25 and denim onthego. I’ve always loved the speedy style, and I have a few. I’m not sure if I find the onthego mm too small for me (I tried it on). Like not small enough to be a small bag but not big enough to be a big bag.

I’ve only been able to find unboxing videos but no reviews, specifically about wear and tear. 

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## brnicutie

ProShopper1 said:


> I need some help!
> 
> I’m trying to decide between the denim speedy 25 and denim onthego. I’ve always loved the speedy style, and I have a few. I’m not sure if I find the onthego mm too small for me (I tried it on). Like not small enough to be a small bag but not big enough to be a big bag.
> 
> I’ve only been able to find unboxing videos but no reviews, specifically about wear and tear.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated


It depends on what you're using the bag for. The OTG MM is more of a book tote. I've used mine only a handful of times. I prefer the speedy cuz I can use it as a crossbody.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ProShopper1 said:


> I need some help!
> 
> I’m trying to decide between the denim speedy 25 and denim onthego. I’ve always loved the speedy style, and I have a few. I’m not sure if I find the onthego mm too small for me (I tried it on). Like not small enough to be a small bag but not big enough to be a big bag.
> 
> I’ve only been able to find unboxing videos but no reviews, specifically about wear and tear.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated


I have the denim speedy and reverse on the go….I would grab my on the go before the speedy, for me it fits more. In the denim tho I like the look of the speedy more than the OnTheGo…..


----------



## LVovely

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I have the denim speedy and reverse on the go….I would grab my on the go before the speedy, for me it fits more. In the denim tho I like the look of the speedy more than the OnTheGo…..


Agree 100% as I have both bags too ! Go get the Speedy in my opinion if you still can,  the material works so well when used in a more soft/slouchy look on the Speedy!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lovelyrita said:


> Agree 100% as I have both bags too ! Go get the Speedy in my opinion if you still can,  the material works so well when used in a more soft/slouchy look on the Speedy!


We must have the same taste!!


----------



## barneybag

sydgirl said:


> Anyone had luck getting the pink keepall? CS just emailed saying my order can't be fulfilled I'm in Aus...


I pre-ordered (full payment) for the pink keepall and the keepall xs - both orders couldn't be fulfilled. T_T I'm so sad about it.  Apparently the SS22 is completely sold out... impossible to get. This is my purse tragedy!


----------



## LVovely

LVlvoe_bug said:


> We must have the same taste!!


Thought the same


----------



## Ddong

barneybag said:


> I pre-ordered (full payment) for the pink keepall and the keepall xs - both orders couldn't be fulfilled. T_T I'm so sad about it.  Apparently the SS22 is completely sold out... impossible to get. This is my purse tragedy!



I can imagine that. Here in Europe (Germany) ist About the same game, there are still some pieces available in the online shop - but most are already sold out or never appeared there.
I wanted to pre-order the Orange Pouch & The Lemon Pouch in store - but I was told …. sorry, no Chance and we do not take pre-orders anymmore 

I think it is also because it was  one of Mr. Ablohs last Collections.


----------



## Babxie

Babxie said:


> View attachment 5318022
> View attachment 5318026


Here’s an update on the 2nd nano speedy I’ve received today! Alignment and overall shape wasn’t as nice as the first one but all leather tags are smooth. No winkles. There’s a slight bulge at the back where the Made in France tag is stitched on the inside (last photo) but I’m fine with that. Considering everything, I’ve decided to keep the 2nd one!


----------



## mrslkc23

Babxie said:


> Here’s an update on the 2nd nano speedy I’ve received today! Alignment and overall shape wasn’t as nice as the first one but all leather tags are smooth. No winkles. There’s a slight bulge at the back where the Made in France tag is stitched on the inside (last photo) but I’m fine with that. Considering everything, I’ve decided to keep the 2nd one!
> 
> View attachment 5320875
> View attachment 5320874
> View attachment 5320876
> View attachment 5320880
> View attachment 5320877
> View attachment 5320878
> View attachment 5320879


Congrats @Babxie this looks great!! Lucky you received the replacement very fast! 

What's wrong with the alignment?


----------



## Babxie

mrslkc23 said:


> Congrats @Babxie this looks great!! Lucky you received the replacement very fast!
> 
> What's wrong with the alignment?


Thanks @mrslkc23  

I’m surprised myself that my CA told me they received new stock the next day!

Btw regarding the alignment, the print is not as centralized as the first, slightly more towards one side and the front top right looks a little wider than the bottom if you follow the monogram print.


----------



## ProShopper1

brnicutie said:


> It depends on what you're using the bag for. The OTG MM is more of a book tote. I've used mine only a handful of times. I prefer the speedy cuz I can use it as a crossbody.





LVlvoe_bug said:


> I have the denim speedy and reverse on the go….I would grab my on the go before the speedy, for me it fits more. In the denim tho I like the look of the speedy more than the OnTheGo…..





lovelyrita said:


> Agree 100% as I have both bags too ! Go get the Speedy in my opinion if you still can,  the material works so well when used in a more soft/slouchy look on the Speedy!



Thanks so much for all your input! I decided it’s definitely no for the onthego. It’s just not a bag style I love. I’m so torn now because so many good things are going to be coming out, but like..will I regret not getting the denim speedy too?


----------



## wowzers1941

barneybag said:


> I pre-ordered (full payment) for the pink keepall and the keepall xs - both orders couldn't be fulfilled. T_T I'm so sad about it.  Apparently the SS22 is completely sold out... impossible to get. This is my purse tragedy!



Not impossible to get, I can still order it from certain countries. It just costs $$$


----------



## Babxie

ProShopper1 said:


> Thanks so much for all your input! I decided it’s definitely no for the onthego. It’s just not a bag style I love. I’m so torn now because so many good things are going to be coming out, but like..will I regret not getting the denim speedy too?


I believe the denim range is limited edition so if you really like it, you should go for it especially if you’re still able to get it. It’s sold out in a lot of stores already.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ProShopper1 said:


> Thanks so much for all your input! I decided it’s definitely no for the onthego. It’s just not a bag style I love. I’m so torn now because so many good things are going to be coming out, but like..will I regret not getting the denim speedy too?


Can you go see it in person and try it on? it may help with your decision..


----------



## excalibur

Denim collection is all sold out, very limited collection


----------



## osakagurl

Another peek at the new 2022 Prefall Petit Sac Plat colourway, Match collection and Trunks!


----------



## MCBadian07

osakagurl said:


> Another peek at the new 2022 Prefall Petit Sac Plat colourway, Match collection and Trunks!



Omg that Sac Plat!!! I hope this colorway is available in other styles


----------



## Sparklemum88

Foxy is talking about pink glitter ballarine, any more intel???


----------



## paula24jen

Babxie said:


> View attachment 5318022
> View attachment 5318026


I agree with others - regardless of rarity I would not be able to accept the flaws in this bag and would return…


----------



## bfly

Hello, doea anyone have pictures of the new taigarama colors that coming this year? TiA.


----------



## toujours*chic

paula24jen said:


> I agree with others - regardless of rarity I would not be able to accept the flaws in this bag and would return…


I have returned several items that were difficult to find and MIF- hot messes. I can accept minor irregularities that will not affect wear and/or distract my eye but there is no excuse for poor workmanship at these prices. Hard return for me.


----------



## wowzers1941

osakagurl said:


> Another peek at the new 2022 Prefall Petit Sac Plat colourway, Match collection and Trunks!



Any release dates for anything? Are we assuming Julyish?


----------



## BleuSaphir

I’m patiently waiting for these divers to officially come out! I NEED them!


----------



## cd0867

Does anyone happen know the price of this bag?


----------



## ProShopper1

cd0867 said:


> Does anyone happen know the price of this bag?



€5,650


----------



## cd0867

ProShopper1 said:


> €5,650


Do you happen to know the price in USD too? Thanks


----------



## brnicutie

cd0867 said:


> Do you happen to know the price in USD too? Thanks


I can't remember the exact amount but it was over 7k.


----------



## wowzers1941

@brnicutie do you know the price and release date of the tennis Vivienne?


----------



## brnicutie

wowzers1941 said:


> @brnicutie do you know the price and release date of the tennis Vivienne?


I'll text my CA when he gets to work and let you know.


----------



## ProShopper1

cd0867 said:


> Do you happen to know the price in USD too? Thanks


It’s not on the US site anymore..so no. That was the best I could find


----------



## cd0867

Thanks


----------



## cd0867

ProShopper1 said:


> It’s not on the US site anymore..so no. That was the best I could find


Thanks


----------



## brnicutie

wowzers1941 said:


> @brnicutie do you know the price and release date of the tennis Vivienne?


What my CA texted back


----------



## wowzers1941

brnicutie said:


> What my CA texted back



Thank you! So no SKU, and this is an estimate in euros?


----------



## brnicutie

wowzers1941 said:


> @brnicutie do you know the price and release date of the tennis Vivienne?


What my CA texted back


wowzers1941 said:


> Thank you! So no SKU, and this is an estimate in euros?


You’re welcome! Did you want the sku? This is an estimate in dollars.


----------



## wowzers1941

brnicutie said:


> You’re welcome! Did you want the sku? This is an estimate in dollars.



Yes please! Even better!


----------



## brnicutie

wowzers1941 said:


> Yes please! Even better!


G10779


----------



## Emphosix

Summer Empreinte Tease


----------



## Emphosix

Summer Empreinte - First Color Khaki / White / Rose?!

M81284


----------



## Babxie

Emphosix said:


> Summer Empreinte - First Color Khaki / White / Rose?!
> 
> M81284
> View attachment 5326872
> View attachment 5326874
> View attachment 5326877
> View attachment 5326879
> View attachment 5326880


Thanks @Emphosix  

Excited for more dual colors pieces!


----------



## maxynot

Emphosix said:


> Summer Empreinte - First Color Khaki / White / Rose?!
> 
> M81284
> View attachment 5326872
> View attachment 5326874
> View attachment 5326877
> View attachment 5326879
> View attachment 5326880


Oh my gosh if this is releasing in more styles I’m in trouble


----------



## Emphosix

maxynot said:


> Oh my gosh if this is releasing in more styles I’m in trouble


There will be more bags and SLGs in that exact print


----------



## newaroundhere

DH offered to get me the marshmallow pastel tie dye for my birthday!! Now I just have to very impatiently await price, pics, and the ability to pre-order


----------



## Babxie

Omg huge price increase especially on canvas pieces are happening


----------



## tere8

Babxie said:


> Omg huge price increase especially on canvas pieces are happening


I heard about it. Is it a 10% increase on canvas items?


----------



## Chrissy14223

tere8 said:


> I heard about it. Is it a 10% increase on canvas items?


More like 20%!


----------



## Babxie

tere8 said:


> I heard about it. Is it a 10% increase on canvas items?


I think depends on which item. I bought a mono key pouch a few months ago and it was SGD370. Today I saw it became SGD495

New nano speedy SGD2140 to SGD2420

Palm spring mini SGD3150 to SGD3350


----------



## excalibur

Oh my. Crazy price increase. For the same price point I’d rather get my hands on Hermes


----------



## DrTr

And today foxlv on IG posted that LV factory workers are striking for more pay in France this week. Not surprised. Big companies are raking in record profits everywhere but workers aren’t seeing much if any of it. And I just checked one random item, the mono key pouch went from $270 to $325 from the price increase in the US. I’m sure the new pieces coming for summer will reflect the higher prices when they drop so it’s hold onto your hat time! Of course, another PI soon after wouldn’t be surprising, like with the multipochette bag that started life at $1590 us and now is $2360. Yikes. The summer pieces need truly sing and dance to be worth it. Ok rant over.

PS one more little factoid - Bernard Arnault, sitting at the top of LVMH has an estimated net worth of 189 BILLION USD.


----------



## viewwing

DrTr said:


> And today foxlv on IG posted that LV factory workers are striking for more pay in France this week. Not surprised. Big companies are raking in record profits everywhere but workers aren’t seeing much if any of it.
> - Bernard Arnault, sitting at the top of LVMH has an estimated net worth of 189 BILLION USD.


Makes me sick to think that so many people in the world are giving him money for a few pieces of canvas n leather stitched together  by a bunch of underpaid workers. No more LV for me.


----------



## travelbliss

Emphosix said:


> Summer Empreinte - First Color Khaki / White / Rose?!
> 
> M81284
> View attachment 5326872
> View attachment 5326874
> View attachment 5326877
> View attachment 5326879
> View attachment 5326880


Looks strangely similar to the micro-pochette one in canvas a few seasons back.   There's no more creativity  ...just re-hash old items and put higher price tags .... need some new blood in the women's design dept !!


----------



## Emphosix

M56091 - The new Bagatelle - Summer Empreinte Edition
All Empreinte Summer Bags have this bag charm attached!


----------



## Emphosix

Also comes in the regular big empreinte
M46112


----------



## Emphosix

M46120 - What is this ridiculous strap?!


----------



## maxynot

Emphosix said:


> M56091 - The new Bagatelle - Summer Empreinte Edition
> All Empreinte Summer Bags have this bag charm attached!
> 
> View attachment 5329944
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329945
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329946
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329947
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329948


Hm not really feeling the charm. Seems a bit unoriginal but it does look less trendy than other releases


----------



## Babxie

Emphosix said:


> M56091 - The new Bagatelle - Summer Empreinte Edition
> All Empreinte Summer Bags have this bag charm attached!
> 
> View attachment 5329944
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329945
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329946
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329947
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329948


Thanks @Emphosix  

This bag shape is kinda cute!


----------



## MCBadian07

Emphosix said:


> M46120 - What is this ridiculous strap?!
> View attachment 5329950


Oh noooo!! This is the one I had wanted. Urghhh


----------



## LittleStar88

Emphosix said:


> M56091 - The new Bagatelle - Summer Empreinte Edition
> All Empreinte Summer Bags have this bag charm attached!
> 
> View attachment 5329944
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329945
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329946
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329947
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329948



Haaaaate the charm. But really like this colorway. Nice to *not* see jumbo logo dominating the bag.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Emphosix said:


> Also comes in the regular big empreinte
> M46112
> 
> View attachment 5329949


I’m getting tired of the giant logo designs in bags. It’s getting unoriginal..


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Emphosix said:


> M46120 - What is this ridiculous strap?!
> View attachment 5329950


I love the bag… Thankfully you can switch out the strap….


----------



## lemondln

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I’m getting tired of the giant logo designs in bags. It’s getting unoriginal..




Me too, never liked the jumbo logo. especially, they put the logo on DE, not sure why they think that mix and match is nice


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lemondln said:


> Me too, never liked the jumbo logo. especially, they put the logo on DE, not sure why they think that mix and match is nice


I thought it was different in the beginning and then got tired of it quickly. It just seems like LV is running out of ideas for womens bag designs. I miss the old styles….


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

It looks like they have already removed some men’s show items? I click on sac plat and keepall xs and get an error message


----------



## Eireen

Like that vibe


----------



## BleuSaphir

Emphosix said:


> M56091 - The new Bagatelle - Summer Empreinte Edition
> All Empreinte Summer Bags have this bag charm attached!
> 
> View attachment 5329944
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329945
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329946
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329947
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329948


The color way is beautiful. I hate the bag charm as well. It ruins the vibes. It already loud enough. We don’t need a charm with the company name on it. Thank god it detachable.


----------



## viewwing

maxynot said:


> Hm not really feeling the charm. Seems a bit unoriginal but it does look less trendy than other releases


Ya...Same shape as old Prada bag from early 2000.


----------



## Fashion412

maxynot said:


> Oh my gosh if this is releasing in more styles I’m in trouble


My SA said it's coming in a speedy, onthego tote and neverfull.  I plan on preordering either the neverfull or onthego - what a great summer tote!


----------



## excalibur

Fashion412 said:


> My SA said it's coming in a speedy, onthego tote and neverfull.  I plan on preordering either the neverfull or onthego - what a great summer tote!




I bet it’ll be $$$ 
If corporate greedily increased canvas prices, this all-leather summer collection will be crazy prices


----------



## Emphosix

Ok that one is pretty nice actually...

M46060


----------



## Emphosix

M20393



M20395



M20396


----------



## Emphosix

M20567



M20574


----------



## Emphosix

M20373 @brnicutie


----------



## Emphosix

M20369


----------



## MCBadian07

Emphosix said:


> M20369
> View attachment 5330904


The runway version I thought was better with the metal/silver strap


----------



## leechiyong

Emphosix said:


> M20393
> View attachment 5330898
> 
> 
> M20395
> View attachment 5330899
> 
> 
> M20396
> View attachment 5330900


Thanks for posting!

Are these considered the micro Pochette Metis or will that be something else?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Not loving the color block bags. I guess at least it isn’t more giant LV styles….


----------



## Babxie

Emphosix said:


> M20567
> View attachment 5330901
> 
> 
> M20574
> View attachment 5330902


Thank you @Emphosix for always posting updates  

May I know if this is the same as what they have already released?


----------



## Babxie

leechiyong said:


> Thanks for posting!
> 
> Are these considered the micro Pochette Metis or will that be something else?


It’ll be cute if they have something like this but more squarish


----------



## Chrissy14223

Fashion412 said:


> My SA said it's coming in a speedy, onthego tote and neverfull.  I plan on preordering either the neverfull or onthego - what a great summer tote!


Any idea if the speedy will be a 20 or 25??


----------



## chicaboo

MCBadian07 said:


> The runway version I thought was better with the metal/silver strap


Agree!


----------



## thewave1969

Emphosix said:


> Ok that one is pretty nice actually...
> 
> M46060
> View attachment 5330892
> View attachment 5330893
> View attachment 5330894
> View attachment 5330896


Nice! When?


----------



## BleuSaphir

Emphosix said:


> Ok that one is pretty nice actually...
> 
> M46060
> View attachment 5330892
> View attachment 5330893
> View attachment 5330894
> View attachment 5330896


If this would come in just regular classic monogram, I’d be all over it! This one is more pleasing too.


----------



## LVovely

Babxie said:


> Thank you @Emphosix for always posting updates
> 
> May I know if this is the same as what they have already released?


This time it Empreinte leather, the older version was canvas!


----------



## Babxie

lovelyrita said:


> This time it Empreinte leather, the older version was canvas!


Thanks @lovelyrita  

But the one I saw on the website was stated as lambskin though.


----------



## Babxie

Babxie said:


> Thanks @lovelyrita
> 
> But the one I saw on the website was stated as lambskin though.
> View attachment 5331427


Ok I compared the photos side by side and the upcoming release is matt and the previous one is glossy


----------



## LVovely

Babxie said:


> Thanks @lovelyrita
> 
> But the one I saw on the website was stated as lambskin though.
> View attachment 5331427


Sorry I confused sonething here, I thought you were asking about the Khaki OTG!


----------



## viewwing

Babxie said:


> Thank you @Emphosix for always posting updates
> 
> May I know if this is the same as what they have already released?


Hahaha..everything they release is starting to look the same.


----------



## viewwing

lovelyrita said:


> This time it Empreinte leather, the older version was canvas!


Same difference. Sure LV, release the same bag in different materials and colors over and over and over again, it’s getting old....


----------



## Fashion412

Chrissy14223 said:


> Any idea if the speedy will be a 20 or 25??


Not sure. I’d assume a classic size? But no info on that from my SA.


----------



## Fashion412

Foxy updates. I want to see the nude print as well as the neverfull/speedy as I may preorder a piece.

View attachment 5331533


----------



## Itsrainingstars

Emphosix said:


> M20393
> View attachment 5330898
> 
> 
> M20395
> View attachment 5330899
> 
> 
> M20396
> View attachment 5330900


I like the white one ! What is it called?


----------



## Kodi325

Emphosix said:


> M20393
> View attachment 5330898
> 
> 
> M20395
> View attachment 5330899
> 
> 
> M20396
> View attachment 5330900


finally something classic and original that looks like real LV. praise Jesus 

Kodi-


----------



## jietan0526

wow


----------



## Debbie65

thelostlala said:


> Just placed an online order for the denim loop. I hope it’s love!


How do you like your denim loop?  Is it love?  I just ordered mine. I haven't received it yet. I would love to see pics!  Have you heard the white monogram on the denim may turn yellowish over time?  I hope not. Please let me know any pros and cons you have.


----------



## Debbie65

Princessmom561 said:


> I picked up my denim loop on Saturday. I am in love with it!


I just ordered mine!  I can't wait to get it.  I hope it's a stunner!  I haven't seen it in person yet.  I like the denim speedy too.  The speedy is harder to get I heard.  Any cons with your loop?  Is the canvas thick and sturdy but yet still luxe?


----------



## ProShopper1

Babxie said:


> I believe the denim range is limited edition so if you really like it, you should go for it especially if you’re still able to get it. It’s sold out in a lot of stores already.





LVlvoe_bug said:


> Can you go see it in person and try it on? it may help with your decision..



Delayed update. I ended up getting it and showed my mom. She was not impressed. She hated the fading and said it looks like a “$50 fake from Canal Street”.


----------



## LVFloridagirl

Emphosix said:


> M56091 - The new Bagatelle - Summer Empreinte Edition
> All Empreinte Summer Bags have this bag charm attached!
> 
> View attachment 5329944
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329945
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329946
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329947
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329948


I like this bag. Has a retro vibe to it. Is it black on one side and white on the other? That would make it a no-go for me. Thanks for posting!


----------



## thelostlala

Debbie65 said:


> How do you like your denim loop?  Is it love?  I just ordered mine. I haven't received it yet. I would love to see pics!  Have you heard the white monogram on the denim may turn yellowish over time?  I hope not. Please let me know any pros and cons you have.



hello, I haven’t had the chance to bring it out yet, but I love it. As for yellowing… I cross my fingers it won’t happen, but it’s still in pristine condition so far since I only had it for a short while?  I do hope it’s love for u too when u receive it!


----------



## KimMN

MCBadian07 said:


> The runway version I thought was better with the metal/silver strap



I agree, I have this on order, I'm thinking this is a hard No.


----------



## MCBadian07

KimMN said:


> I agree, I have this on order, I'm thinking this is a hard No.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332363


If it looks exactly like that, then no issues. If it's with a white resin chain, definitely not worth the money IMO


----------



## 23adeline

Chrissy14223 said:


> Any idea if the speedy will be a 20 or 25??


It will be speedy 20, the khaki and beige like the Onthego that @Emphosix posted. My CS placed order for me just now , together with the Damier Azur Alma


----------



## LVovely

23adeline said:


> It will be speedy 20, the khaki and beige like the Onthego that @Emphosix posted. My CS placed order for me just now , together with the Damier Azur Alma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332437
> View attachment 5332438


Congrats on this early preorder ! Are you allowed to share a pic of the Speedy 20 (I guess not)?


----------



## 23adeline

lovelyrita said:


> Congrats on this early preorder ! Are you allowed to share a pic of the Speedy 20 (I guess not)?


My CS has no pic yet, and in my order page, it’s empty . This is not the first time my order is without pic 
When the official pic is available, it will automatically appear


----------



## LVovely

23adeline said:


> My CS has no pic yet, and in my order page, it’s empty . This is not the first time my order is without pic
> When the official pic is available, it will automatically appear


Thank you! How do you know if you gonna like it ?


----------



## 23adeline

lovelyrita said:


> Thank you! How do you know if you gonna like it ?


I like the khaki and cream colour on the OTG, so I think I would like the new speedy 20. In case I don’t like it, I can always return


----------



## Emphosix

23adeline said:


> I like the khaki and cream colour on the OTG, so I think I would like the new speedy 20. In case I don’t like it, I can always return


the speedy 20 looks exactly like the On-The-Go! There is also another speedy 20, that looks like the bagatelle bag I have posted, black with dark Pink on the side


----------



## Moxisox

I was hoping to see a new coin card holder coming up. Anyone know if there is still a red and or silver one coming? 



DrTr said:


> And today foxlv on IG posted that LV factory workers are striking for more pay in France this week. Not surprised. Big companies are raking in record profits everywhere but workers aren’t seeing much if any of it. And I just checked one random item, the mono key pouch went from $270 to $325 from the price increase in the US. I’m sure the new pieces coming for summer will reflect the higher prices when they drop so it’s hold onto your hat time! Of course, another PI soon after wouldn’t be surprising, like with the multipochette bag that started life at $1590 us and now is $2360. Yikes. The summer pieces need truly sing and dance to be worth it. Ok rant over.
> 
> PS one more little factoid - Bernard Arnault, sitting at the top of LVMH has an estimated net worth of 189 BILLION USD.


I remember last summer there was a huge article on Bernard and LVMH. He was crowned the richest man in the world for a bit, beating out the usual suspects that week. When the pandemic started he was worth 80 billion, and a year and a half into it that went to 180 billion due to all the price increases. Over double….that’s completely nuts, and all of that extra $$$$ is never passed down to the workers. I’m not surprised they’re striking. Good for them.  Besides a few small items, I’m glad my LV collection was mostly complete before all the crazy increases. I haven’t liked any of the new collections in a while.


----------



## KimMN

MCBadian07 said:


> If it looks exactly like that, then no issues. If it's with a white resin chain, definitely not worth the money IMO





MCBadian07 said:


> If it looks exactly like that, then no issues. If it's with a white resin chain, definitely not worth the money IMO


I received a picture from my SA, the Look Book has the white resin chain. Lower quality product 30% cost increase in the last 8 months. No thanks LV!!


----------



## LVovely

KimMN said:


> I received a picture from my SA, the Look Book has the white resin chain. Lower quality product 30% cost increase in the last 8 months. No thanks LV!!


This one?


----------



## KimMN

lovelyrita said:


> This one?
> 
> View attachment 5332905


Yes, that one, the runway version had the metallic chain.


----------



## LVovely

KimMN said:


> Yes, that one, the runway version had the metallic chain.


I prefered the runway version too!


----------



## Chrissy14223

23adeline said:


> It will be speedy 20, the khaki and beige like the Onthego that @Emphosix posted. My CS placed order for me just now , together with the Damier Azur Alma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332437
> View attachment 5332438


Boy oh boy they are really pushing those high prices now!! The Speedy 20 will be over $3,000 USD!


----------



## LVovely

Does anyone know, will there be a new Woody case this summer?


----------



## 23adeline

Chrissy14223 said:


> Boy oh boy they are really pushing those high prices now!! The Speedy 20 will be over $3,000 USD!


Sad


----------



## Cathindy

23adeline said:


> It will be speedy 20, the khaki and beige like the Onthego that @Emphosix posted. My CS placed order for me just now , together with the Damier Azur Alma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332437
> View attachment 5332438



Exciting to see you ordered the Azur Alma! From the picture it looks stunning but I doubt to go for it since price is a bit steep and I'm not really a DA/DE girl but maybe your pictures can convince me once it has arrived to you


----------



## scarlet555

23adeline said:


> It will be speedy 20, the khaki and beige like the Onthego that @Emphosix posted. My CS placed order for me just now , together with the Damier Azur Alma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332437
> View attachment 5332438


This combo makes so much sense... Lovely!


----------



## 23adeline

Emphosix said:


> the speedy 20 looks exactly like the On-The-Go! There is also another speedy 20, that looks like the bagatelle bag I have posted, black with dark Pink on the side


Thanks dear for the info , my CS told me speedy 20 only comes in the khaki/cream .
You have more advanced info than my CS , as usual


----------



## maxynot

Does anyone know what bag this is? SS22?


----------



## chopchep

Does anyone know if this Twist is this season or previous? Have you seen it in-person? I wonder if this blue looks the same or much darker in person. TIA.


----------



## cd0867

chopchep said:


> Does anyone know if this Twist is this season or previous? Have you seen it in-person? I wonder if this blue looks the same or much darker in person. TIA.
> 
> View attachment 5334617


This twist is for this season. I haven’t seen this color in person but LV did a campaign with skier Eileen Gu modeling this exact bag. Hope this helps


----------



## ingenieux00

Are there any images out there of the new taigarama? Really eager to see the red and silver!


----------



## Styleanyone

I received new nano speedy today. I know it is small but I am still surprised when I hold it in my hands.  It is really small. Share a few photos. Old with new. I also include a photo with coach micro Rowan. It is funny to compare them side by side. The micro Rowan cost less than $100.


----------



## Moxisox

ingenieux00 said:


> Are there any images out there of the new taigarama? Really eager to see the red and silver!


I don’t know how to embed a link, etc. so here’s some screenshots courtesy of FoxyLV’s Instagram. She said launch is 3/11.


----------



## jsmile

ingenieux00 said:


> Are there any images out there of the new taigarama? Really eager to see the red and silver!


just posted by foxylv. Thoughts?


----------



## BleuSaphir

I wonder the shoes awhile back I posted are part of taigaram collection?


----------



## ingenieux00

jsmile said:


> just posted by foxylv. Thoughts?


I was really looking forward to a red-red but this seems more orange-y or like a coral. I also am a huge fan of metallics and really wanted to like the silver but I don't like how different the color of the mono is from the taiga.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Seem like the red of this year Taigarama is a coral red hue.


----------



## MissyExile

wow!


----------



## toujours*chic

MissyExile said:


> wow!



Any idea whether canvas or leather? Not sure it is special enough to justify a ltd.ed. price tag. I do like it but not at its likely price.


----------



## DrTr

toujours*chic said:


> Any idea whether canvas or leather? Not sure it is special enough to justify a ltd.ed. price tag. I do like it but not at its likely price.


I think empreinte is usually leather? I’m still waiting to see more summer canvas. It’s hard to imagine using a leather tote at the lake or a beach!


----------



## bfly

ingenieux00 said:


> I was really looking forward to a red-red but this seems more orange-y or like a coral. I also am a huge fan of metallics and really wanted to like the silver but I don't like how different the color of the mono is from the taiga.



I was hoping it was true/bright red also but I guess I have to see it in person. I already told my CA to enquire both colors for coin holder if I don’t like it I can always return.


----------



## travelbliss

jsmile said:


> just posted by foxylv. Thoughts?



{{{ yawn }}}     S.S.D.C !! (*S*ame *S*tuff *D*ifferent *C*olors !! )


----------



## Bumbles

travelbliss said:


> {{{ yawn }}}     S.S.D.C !! (*S*ame *S*tuff *D*ifferent *C*olors !! )


So true! 100% agree


----------



## Kiwi LV

iamthecutest said:


> I love it in person even more than I thought I would
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287837
> View attachment 5287838


Do you mind to do what fit? Do you still love it ? Thanks！


----------



## Emphosix

23adeline said:


> Thanks dear for the info , my CS told me speedy 20 only comes in the khaki/cream .
> You have more advanced info than my CS , as usual



@23adeline : Here is the other Speedy 20! I think this is Speedy 20?! In my opinion this print does not work very well on that speedy :/ The Khaki/cream looks better..

M46088


----------



## snibor

Emphosix said:


> @23adeline : Here is the other Speedy 20! I think this is Speedy 20?! In my opinion this print does not work very well on that speedy :/ The Khaki/cream looks better..
> 
> M46088
> View attachment 5337665
> 
> View attachment 5337666


Thanks for posting I’ve been wondering about the new speedy 20s coming out. Not liking this at all.


----------



## bagluv4ever

Does anyone know the item number for the Summer Empreinte black Neverfull (with the pink pouch)?   I want to pre-order. TIA!!


----------



## bagluv4ever

MissyExile said:


> wow!





What is the item number for this bag, anyone know?   Thank you!!!


----------



## bfly

FYI,
The taigarama collections are available to be preordered now. I just did for red coin holder with my CA.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## Moxisox

bfly said:


> FYI,
> The taigarama collections are available to be preordered now. I just did for red coin holder with my CA.
> Good luck everyone.


I’m having a hard time deciding between the red and silver. I almost want both, but already have the cobalt one, and don’t need three. I do like the poppy red/orange color. Hmmm…decisions.


----------



## newaroundhere

I wonder if this is the new bag style that was described as being similar to the coco handle?


----------



## leechiyong

newaroundhere said:


> View attachment 5338391
> 
> 
> I wonder if this is the new bag style that was described as being similar to the coco handle?


This looks like the Rose des Vents to me.


----------



## Itsrainingstars

What do you guys think of the new swing bag? Which colour is nicer? I like the blanc and felt it looks more ‘edgy’.☺ The hazelnut is a versatile shade too!


----------



## 23adeline

Emphosix said:


> @23adeline : Here is the other Speedy 20! I think this is Speedy 20?! In my opinion this print does not work very well on that speedy :/ The Khaki/cream looks better..
> 
> M46088
> View attachment 5337665
> 
> View attachment 5337666


Thanks dear!
I quite like the white side actually….I hope I won’t like this in real and I don’t have ‘choose only one’


----------



## 23adeline

newaroundhere said:


> View attachment 5338391
> 
> 
> I wonder if this is the new bag style that was described as being similar to the coco handle?





leechiyong said:


> This looks like the Rose des Vents to me.


Yes, this is Rose Des Vents in exotic leather , maybe the mini size


----------



## Cathindy

Itsrainingstars said:


> What do you guys think of the new swing bag? Which colour is nicer? I like the blanc and felt it looks more ‘edgy’.☺ The hazelnut is a versatile shade too!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338465
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338471



I like it! The smooth leather looks great, the two different straps which you can also use for other bags and also the lock looks great with both silver and gold. Personally the black one is my favorite and the charm is also fun as a keychain. Only down side for me is the price, I don’t think this will do well on the resale market. In general that doesn’t bother me much but this bag is pricey..


----------



## bfly

Moxisox said:


> I’m having a hard time deciding between the red and silver. I almost want both, but already have the cobalt one, and don’t need three. I do like the poppy red/orange color. Hmmm…decisions.



I almost got both too but decided just to get the red. I have blue and pink from past seasons so owning three will be more than enough


----------



## Moxisox

bfly said:


> I almost got both too but decided just to get the red. I have blue and pink from past seasons so owning three will be more than enough


I think I’ll get the red too. Almost all of my bags are neutrals, so it’ll be nice to have some color on the inside.


----------



## maxynot

Picked up my keepall charm and got a family pic with my mini soft trunk and the larger trunk (wish I could say the larger trunk was mine but 2/3 is ok too lol)


----------



## Bumbles

maxynot said:


> View attachment 5338860
> 
> Picked up my keepall charm and got a family pic with my mini soft trunk and the larger trunk (wish I could say the larger trunk was mine but 2/3 is ok too lol)


Congrats on getting those 2 pieces. They are stunning and such a vibrant pop of colour. The soft trunk is gorgeous


----------



## Emphosix

bagluv4ever said:


> Does anyone know the item number for the Summer Empreinte black Neverfull (with the pink pouch)?   I want to pre-order. TIA!!


It’s M46103


----------



## scarlet555

Hey ladies 
anyone have one of those cotteville 40-55 suitcase 

would anyone chime in in the weight?


----------



## viewwing

Itsrainingstars said:


> What do you guys think of the new swing bag? Which colour is nicer? I like the blanc and felt it looks more ‘edgy’.☺ The hazelnut is a versatile shade too!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338465
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338471


I think it’s just another boring rectangular bag that’s been made over and over again. Nothing special about it that warrants the hefty price tag.


----------



## toujours*chic

Emphosix said:


> It’s M46103


Do you know the US price?


----------



## luvpurses03

toujours*chic said:


> Do you know the US price?


Per my SA, The Neverfull in this color wave is priced at $3,100 USD.


----------



## iamthecutest

Kiwi LV said:


> Do you mind to do what fit? Do you still love it ? Thanks！


I ended up exchanging it for the Diane - it was cute, but too tiny for me


----------



## Kiwi LV

iamthecutest said:


> I ended up exchanging it for the Diane - it was cute, but too tiny for me


Thank you for your reply


----------



## Jumper

iamthecutest said:


> I ended up exchanging it for the Diane - it was cute, but too tiny for me


Oohh… would you share some nice pics of your Diane for me to drool while I wait for mine to arrive?


----------



## toujours*chic

luvpurses03 said:


> Per my SA, The Neverfull in this color wave is priced at $3,100 USD.


Thank you for the info. I remember when I could buy an Hermes Kelly 32 in togo leather for that price. That is steep for a NF.


----------



## 23adeline

Saw these…. Another Keepall XS


----------



## maxynot

23adeline said:


> Saw these…. Another Keepall XS
> View attachment 5339984


Oh my gosh yesss! So excited for the post! I was so tempted to get it too but I’m trying to wait for my first keepall


----------



## 23adeline

maxynot said:


> Oh my gosh yesss! So excited for the post! I was so tempted to get it too but I’m trying to wait for my first keepall


Those stripes items look like fabric , hopefully they are not


----------



## maxynot

23adeline said:


> Those stripes items look like fabric , hopefully they are not


I had heard the pocket organizer will be canvas so hopefully the whole collection is canvas


----------



## BleuSaphir

I think the stripes are all canvas and mix of Leather. I’m not a fan of the men capsule collection . I find it too gimmicky.


----------



## Emphosix

23adeline said:


> Those stripes items look like fabric , hopefully they are not


The stripes should be canvas and the color blocking should be a mix of taurillon and canvas


----------



## 23adeline

Emphosix said:


> The stripes should be canvas and the color blocking should be a mix of taurillon and canvas


Happy to know that 
I‘m ordering the Color Block Squared Pouch as well


----------



## bagsamplified

The bright yellow of the taurillon is stunning but I wish it was just that as its own PO.. wouldn't suit the collection of course


----------



## bagsamplified

Polochon looks cute though


----------



## bagsamplified

23adeline said:


> Saw these…. Another Keepall XS
> View attachment 5339984


Thank you for sharing btw! Hadn't seen this


----------



## studentinneed

Has there been any mention about how well the illusion leather from this season has worn? Wondering if the colour will fade at all.


----------



## Emphosix

Summer Canvas Preview
Colors are: 

Sunrise Pastel
Sunset Khaki
Sunset Purple
Launch will be: 15th April

There are loooots of things coming in each color... There used be the Sunset Purple but in the latest documents, the purple is completely missing. So either it is cut or it will be exclusive somewhere or it will get a separate release..
At least they kept it on the Kirigami. So you know what it will look like


----------



## Babxie

Dear @Emphosix, I think you previously mentioned there is a double zip pochette coming?


----------



## Sibelle

Emphosix said:


> @23adeline : Here is the other Speedy 20! I think this is Speedy 20?! In my opinion this print does not work very well on that speedy :/ The Khaki/cream looks better..
> 
> M46088
> View attachment 5337665
> 
> View attachment 5337666


This would have been a great bag in the 80s. I remember those color combos were quite popular back then .


----------



## DrTr

Emphosix said:


> Summer Canvas Preview
> Colors are:
> 
> Sunrise Pastel
> Sunset Khaki
> Sunset Purple
> Launch will be: 15th April
> 
> There are loooots of things coming in each color... There used be the Sunset Purple but in the latest documents, the purple is completely missing. So either it is cut or it will be exclusive somewhere or it will get a separate release..
> At least they kept it on the Kirigami. So you know what it will look like
> 
> View attachment 5342209
> View attachment 5342210
> View attachment 5342211
> View attachment 5342212


Thanks so much for posting!!  I appreciate your info and pics.  I am disappointed if the deep purple is cancelled - purple gets short shrift at LV, so it would be nice for those of us that love purples if they did this cw. The pastel is pretty. I do think the small Kirigami doesn’t go with the rest - it almost looks like they took the summer collection small k from last year and stuck it in  

As always it isn’t final til it is released so we will see what happens!  Thanks again


----------



## AleeLee

Ohhh I hope there is a ZCP in the black/pink. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Emphosix

M46118 @23adeline


----------



## Emphosix

M46103


----------



## Emphosix

M81295 - Adjustable Strap


----------



## Emphosix

M81292



M81303


----------



## Emphosix

The new Marceau Bag.

M46126


----------



## Emphosix

Babxie said:


> Dear @Emphosix, I think you previously mentioned there is a double zip pochette coming?


Yes but only in the Summer Empreinte collection. Its completely light pink, as far as I know and if they havent changed anything.


----------



## snibor

Those circle charms remind me of the Fashionphile tags.


----------



## maxynot

snibor said:


> Those circle charms remind me of the Fashionphile tags.


Oh my gosh that’s what it is! They remind me too much of a retail tag and not actual bag charms


----------



## snibor

maxynot said:


> Oh my gosh that’s what it is! They remind me too much of a retail tag and not actual bag charms


Ha!  I don’t know why as soon as I saw it I thought fashionphile.  Was hoping to see the darker purple canvas that now seems delayed or not coming out.


----------



## lilly2002

The NF gives me cruella de vil vibes


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Didn’t they just do the khaki/white a few seasons ago, I think it was the giant? And then the same bag just an adjustable strap, I feel there is no creativity on the women’s side anymore….it’s feeling so repetitive.. I do love the Marceau bag….men’s collections are so much more exciting….


----------



## 23adeline

Emphosix said:


> M46118 @23adeline
> 
> View attachment 5342398
> View attachment 5342399
> View attachment 5342400
> View attachment 5342401


Thanks @Emphosix  You are the best ! 
It is exactly like what I imagined, love it !


----------



## BleuSaphir

Emphosix said:


> Summer Canvas Preview
> Colors are:
> 
> Sunrise Pastel
> Sunset Khaki
> Sunset Purple
> Launch will be: 15th April
> 
> There are loooots of things coming in each color... There used be the Sunset Purple but in the latest documents, the purple is completely missing. So either it is cut or it will be exclusive somewhere or it will get a separate release..
> At least they kept it on the Kirigami. So you know what it will look like
> 
> View attachment 5342209
> View attachment 5342210
> View attachment 5342211
> View attachment 5342212


LVFoxy said the purple monogram from another upcoming release seems to be delayed, or (Hopefully not) canceled. I was laughing. It seems they are upset with her.


----------



## travelbliss

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Didn’t they just do the khaki/white a few seasons ago, I think it was the giant? And then the same bag just an adjustable strap, I feel there is no creativity on the women’s side anymore….it’s feeling so repetitive.. I do love the Marceau bag….men’s collections are so much more exciting….


After 2021's S/S By The Pool Collection, I'm sorta glad my wallet will get a break this season !!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

travelbliss said:


> After 2021's S/S By The Pool Collection, I'm sorta glad my wallet will get a break this season !!


I know but I am loving all the mens items coming out! The wallet may be in trouble. I did end up getting the wheel box bag and love it …it’s really unique and can fit quite a bit and like that I can carry by the handle as well…..


----------



## GAN

I spotted this soft trunk from the men collection..
Currently it is not available but for pre-order.
I find it so chic and the hardware is black, SO Black.
What do you think? 


Initially I am keen in Petite Malle East West, somehow the strap put me off and the length seem to be too long for me.


----------



## bagsamplified

GAN said:


> I spotted this soft trunk from the men collection..
> Currently it is not available but for pre-order.
> I find it so chic and the hardware is black, SO Black.
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> Initially I am keen in Petite Malle East West, somehow the strap put me off and the length seem to be too long for me.


Omg that's extremely chic!! I reckon go for it! But I am biased because I love the Men's collections lately much more than the women's (I'm a woman), I love Lv's all-black options, and this looks like taurillon leather which is so so beautiful (I recently bought the ss22 green/blue belt and love it so much!) 

I also don't know the PMEW. But I reckon this item would be so timeless!! 

Oh while I think of it.. maybe check with your SA if the hardware is prone to scratches. That could be a deal breaker.


----------



## bagsamplified

bagsamplified said:


> Omg that's extremely chic!! I reckon go for it! But I am biased because I love the Men's collections lately much more than the women's (I'm a woman), I love Lv's all-black options, and this looks like taurillon leather which is so so beautiful (I recently bought the ss22 green/blue belt and love it so much!)
> 
> I also don't know the PMEW. But I reckon this item would be so timeless!!
> 
> Oh while I think of it.. maybe check with your SA if the hardware is prone to scratches. That could be a deal breaker.


@GAN  I had asked my SA about the Aerogram key pouches and she did say the hardware were prone to hairline scratches . I don't know if she meant the coated-black parts, rather than the Cles silver clasp, but I'm pretty sure she did. So that's what made me think of this. But check with your SA


----------



## GAN

bagsamplified said:


> @GAN  I had asked my SA about the Aerogram key pouches and she did say the hardware were prone to hairline scratches . I don't know if she meant the coated-black parts, rather than the Cles silver clasp, but I'm pretty sure she did. So that's what made me think of this. But check with your SA


Thank you!! Yes, I saw that it is taurillon leather and with all black hardware, it should be a carefree bag that I can alternate between use and share it with my hubby. Thank you for sharing the additional info, I will check with my SA if the coated black parts will be prone to hairline scratches.   My SA told me that she has a piece at store which I can go over to take a look. I try to go over tomorrow to view it and update everyone here.  I agreed that recently their men collection is so much interesting than ladies collection.


My nano speedy also arrived finally from the time I paid to pre-order it.  I glad that I paid that in early January just before the PI.


----------



## bagsamplified

GAN said:


> Thank you!! Yes, I saw that it is taurillon leather and with all black hardware, it should be a carefree bag that I can alternate between use and share it with my hubby. Thank you for sharing the additional info, I will check with my SA if the coated black parts will be prone to hairline scratches.   My SA told me that she has a piece at store which I can go over to take a look. I try to go over tomorrow to view it and update everyone here.  I agreed that recently their men collection is so much interesting than ladies collection.
> 
> 
> My nano speedy also arrived finally from the time I paid to pre-order it.  I glad that I paid that in early January just before the PI.


Wow congrats!! That's a great win, pre-PI  

Oh what a bonus that your hubby would wear the trunk bag, too!! Enjoy previewing it


----------



## GAN

bagsamplified said:


> Wow congrats!! That's a great win, pre-PI
> 
> Oh what a bonus that your hubby would wear the trunk bag, too!! Enjoy previewing it



I have a clutch box eclipse which is supposed my hubby's, he hardly use it , so I took the chance to make use.

My SA sent me close up pic of the trunk bag.
The hardware is the matt black , she said the coating will not peel but if there is deep scratches, it will show. 
I need to try it to decide if I like , though I find that LV seldom has so black hardware and bag collection.





Here is a pic of my hard clutch box which I took it out to compare when she told me the hardware is the same but is not.






another pics of the actual swing bags in black and white.
Pity to know that Singapore will not carry in Hazelnut color


----------



## Emphosix

M81388


----------



## cXm

bagsamplified said:


> Omg that's extremely chic!! I reckon go for it! But I am biased because I love the Men's collections lately much more than the women's (I'm a woman), I love Lv's all-black options, and this looks like taurillon leather which is so so beautiful (I recently bought the ss22 green/blue belt and love it so much!)
> 
> I also don't know the PMEW. But I reckon this item would be so timeless!!
> 
> Oh while I think of it.. maybe check with your SA if the hardware is prone to scratches. That could be a deal breaker.



I have the mirror handle trunk and its one of my favorite bags, size wise. Soft trunks are nice too, have one with black metal corner and it shows scratches. From my experience, have to be careful not to hit things with the corners, it will leave scratch and if deep, can show the silver underneath. For that reason, I like the silver hardware corner trunks like the illusion and glitter soft trunks.

It worries me, so looking for protective stickers for the corners, may have to try make my own. 
Not sure if LV offers repairs or replacements, but could be option.


----------



## Emphosix

M81340


----------



## Emphosix

M81339 - No Interior Picture yet


----------



## EljayaBisous22

Emphosix said:


> M81339 - No Interior Picture yet
> View attachment 5343369
> View attachment 5343371
> View attachment 5343373


OMG I am staning over these pics! Thanks for sharing! Can anyone tell me what this cutie lil cube is?


----------



## Emphosix

EljayaBisous22 said:


> OMG I am staning over these pics! Thanks for sharing! Can anyone tell me what this cutie lil cube is?


I think its called Wapity?!


----------



## lilly2002

@Emphosix  do you have any pics of the marshmallow


----------



## EljayaBisous22

Emphosix said:


> I think its called Wapity?!


Thanks! It's super cute but unsure of what i would use it for exactly...


----------



## AleeLee

Emphosix said:


> M81388
> View attachment 5343349
> View attachment 5343352
> View attachment 5343354
> View attachment 5343358


I love this! dO you happen to know if it will be available in the black/pink? TIA
Also, thank you for you posts and previews. They truly are APPRECIATED!!!!


----------



## _jlv

EljayaBisous22 said:


> Thanks! It's super cute but unsure of what i would use it for exactly...


It's sooo cute! I would probably use it as a catch-all, as I've been wanting something that has a little more depth than the MPA. Or wristlet, or just to look at    lol


----------



## Emphosix

AleeLee said:


> I love this! dO you happen to know if it will be available in the black/pink? TIA
> Also, thank you for you posts and previews. They truly are APPRECIATED!!!!


What do you mean with the black/pink?


----------



## _jlv

Emphosix said:


> M81340
> View attachment 5343361
> View attachment 5343363
> View attachment 5343365
> View attachment 5343367


Thank you so much for sharing these beautiful pastel pieces! I hope I can get my first pastel piece   This ombre pink/blue is totally my jam.


----------



## AleeLee

Emphosix said:


> What do you mean with the black/pink?



Like the colouring of the medium size of the Kirigami


----------



## bagsamplified

cXm said:


> I have the mirror handle trunk and its one of my favorite bags, size wise. Soft trunks are nice too, have one with black metal corner and it shows scratches. From my experience, have to be careful not to hit things with the corners, it will leave scratch and if deep, can show the silver underneath. For that reason, I like the silver hardware corner trunks like the illusion and glitter soft trunks.
> 
> It worries me, so looking for protective stickers for the corners, may have to try make my own.
> Not sure if LV offers repairs or replacements, but could be option.
> 
> View attachment 5343350


Thank you, this is great to know. I hope you can find protective stickers or repair from LV too. 

So the silver on the Illusion/Glitter soft Trunks don't scratch? (Fingers crossed for you!) 

Beautiful Mini Soft Trunks in your photo, btw! They really are great designs


----------



## Emphosix

AleeLee said:


> Like the colouring of the medium size of the Kirigami


There is a high chance that this specific color is cut or exclusive :/ don’t know any specifics here, sorry


----------



## AleeLee

Emphosix said:


> There is a high chance that this specific color is cut or exclusive :/ don’t know any specifics here, sorry


Ok. Thanks for checking.


----------



## Bumbles

EljayaBisous22 said:


> Thanks! It's super cute but unsure of what i would use it for exactly...


Probably a catch all in your bags. When it was originally released it came in mono and mc white and black, designed for the compact cameras back then. I love the design and that it’s super cute too, but like you don’t know what to use it for. Maybe just bits and bobs I guess. But I like of been nicer to get smaller mono on one side like the zcp.


----------



## _jlv

Bumbles said:


> Probably a catch all in your bags. When it was originally released it came in mono and mc white and black, designed for the compact cameras back then. I love the design and that it’s super cute too, but like you don’t know what to use it for. Maybe just bits and bobs I guess. But I like of been nicer to get smaller mono on one side like the zcp.


Thanks for pointing that out, I did not notice it was the giant monogram on both sides. For some reason I thought it would have the smaller mono on the other like the ZCP/ZW which I prefer. I just love that matching strap on the wapity, so cute!


----------



## EljayaBisous22

Bumbles said:


> Probably a catch all in your bags. When it was originally released it came in mono and mc white and black, designed for the compact cameras back then. I love the design and that it’s super cute too, but like you don’t know what to use it for. Maybe just bits and bobs I guess. But I like of been nicer to get smaller mono on one side like the zcp.


Oh that is cool re: original design. I love this canvas print and definitely want something from the collection. I love my pieces from the Escale and By the Pool collections so this colour way will fit right in!


----------



## Moxisox

Fiery red and gunmetal are on the site now


----------



## millivanilli

Emphosix said:


> M46103
> View attachment 5342403
> View attachment 5342404
> View attachment 5342405
> View attachment 5342406


Love it!


----------



## sabisme

Hey everyone! Please help me to decide! I recently bought my first designer bag (YSL Le 5 a 7 in white colour) and wanna get one more from LV. I do not plan to buy luxury bags often so I wanna get one that is classic and going to hold its value in time. Which one would you suggest to get? Marelle or Buci? I know black is classic but I dont really like that white/black wallet coming with it


----------



## bbcerisette66

sabisme said:


> Hey everyone! Please help me to decide! I recently bought my first designer bag (YSL Le 5 a 7 in white colour) and wanna get one more from LV. I do not plan to buy luxury bags often so I wanna get one that is classic and going to hold its value in time. Which one would you suggest to get? Marelle or Buci? I know black is classic but I dont really like that white/black wallet coming with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343938
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343939
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343940
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343941


Le 5 a 7 YSL is very classy and beautiful.


----------



## bbcerisette66

sabisme said:


> Hey everyone! Please help me to decide! I recently bought my first designer bag (YSL Le 5 a 7 in white colour) and wanna get one more from LV. I do not plan to buy luxury bags often so I wanna get one that is classic and going to hold its value in time. Which one would you suggest to get? Marelle or Buci? I know black is classic but I dont really like that white/black wallet coming with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343938
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343939
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343940
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343941


Marelle


----------



## sabisme

bbcerisette66 said:


> Marelle



Thanks! Do you own Marelle? and do you vote for black or brown/orangy color?


----------



## Moxisox

Marelle. It has multiple strap options and Epi leather is extremely hardy. I like the little pochette it comes with. I do like the Buci too, but it’s harder to get, and I know there’s been some issues with crooked flaps on those.


----------



## sabisme

Moxisox said:


> Marelle. It has multiple strap options and Epi leather is extremely hardy. I like the little pochette it comes with. I do like the Buci too, but it’s harder to get, and I know there’s been some issues with crooked flaps on those.



I see, thanks for your reply! Do you think Marelle will hold its value? And what color should I go for? I see that black is apparently classic but I kind of lean towards brown one :/


----------



## Moxisox

sabisme said:


> I see, thanks for your reply! Do you think Marelle will hold its value? And what color should I go for? I see that black is apparently classic but I kind of lean towards brown one :/


I think it’s one of those bags you buy because you love it, and it’ll work for your lifestyle. From a resale standpoint, nothing in Epi really holds its value very well. It’s classic looking, understated, and very durable, but isn’t super popular on the resale market. If it’s a bag you see yourself having and using for a longtime, then I would buy it in the color you love (that sounds like the brown).


----------



## bbcerisette66

sabisme said:


> Thanks! Do you own Marelle? and do you vote for black or brown/orangy color?


Brown/ orangy  colour !!!!


----------



## holycooooow

sabisme said:


> Hey everyone! Please help me to decide! I recently bought my first designer bag (YSL Le 5 a 7 in white colour) and wanna get one more from LV. I do not plan to buy luxury bags often so I wanna get one that is classic and going to hold its value in time. Which one would you suggest to get? Marelle or Buci? I know black is classic but I dont really like that white/black wallet coming with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343938
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343939
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343940
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343941


I think you’ve posted in the wrong thread but to answer your question go with the bag that sings to you and makes you happy as trite as that sounds. I personally never buy bags with the mindset that I’m going to sell it in the future so I don’t care about it’s resell value.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

sabisme said:


> Hey everyone! Please help me to decide! I recently bought my first designer bag (YSL Le 5 a 7 in white colour) and wanna get one more from LV. I do not plan to buy luxury bags often so I wanna get one that is classic and going to hold its value in time. Which one would you suggest to get? Marelle or Buci? I know black is classic but I dont really like that white/black wallet coming with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343938
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343939
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343940
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343941


I’m not loving either of these styles but if I had to I’d pick the Buci.


----------



## 23adeline

lilly2002 said:


> @Emphosix  do you have any pics of the marshmallow


There are Marshmallo in Sunrise pastel ( the light purple / blue) and Sunset Khaki ( Mist/khaki )


Emphosix said:


> There is a high chance that this specific color is cut or exclusive :/ don’t know any specifics here, sorry


My CS sent me pic of this line but requested me not to share out, there are 3 groups 
- Sunrise pastel ie. light purple / blue
- Sunset Khaki ie. Mist /khaki
-Midnight Fushia ie dark purple/fushia 
 I saw the Midnight Fushia in NF , Papillon BB, zippy coin purse besides the medium size kirigami


----------



## AleeLee

23adeline said:


> There are Marshmallo in Sunrise pastel ( the light purple / blue) and Sunset Khaki ( Mist/khaki )
> 
> My CS sent me pic of this line but requested me not to share out, there are 3 groups
> - Sunrise pastel ie. light purple / blue
> - Sunset Khaki ie. Mist /khaki
> -Midnight Fushia ie dark purple/fushia
> I saw the Midnight Fushia in NF , Papillon BB, zippy coin purse besides the medium size kirigami



Yay!!! Thank you! ❤️


----------



## excalibur

23adeline said:


> There are Marshmallo in Sunrise pastel ( the light purple / blue) and Sunset Khaki ( Mist/khaki )
> 
> My CS sent me pic of this line but requested me not to share out, there are 3 groups
> - Sunrise pastel ie. light purple / blue
> - Sunset Khaki ie. Mist /khaki
> -Midnight Fushia ie dark purple/fushia
> I saw the Midnight Fushia in NF , Papillon BB, zippy coin purse besides the medium size kirigami



thanks for sharing. Is the midnight Fuschia leather or canvas?
TIA!


----------



## 23adeline

excalibur said:


> thanks for sharing. Is the midnight Fuschia leather or canvas?
> TIA!


You’re welcome 
They are all canvas .
Onthego MM (in Sunset Khaki) is same price with Onthego PM (in Sunrise pastel) ,just because the OTG PM comes with think fabric shoulder strap and a Round Coin Purse, like the Multi Pochette style


----------



## excalibur

23adeline said:


> You’re welcome
> They are all canvas .
> Onthego MM (in Sunset Khaki) is same price with Onthego PM (in Sunrise pastel) ,just because the OTG PM comes with think fabric shoulder strap and a Round Coin Purse, like the Multi Pochette style



thank you for the intel. I can’t wait to see the onthego PM!


----------



## 23adeline

Ok this is my own order , so I can share here. I ordered the OTG PM too but no pic in my order page yet . It’s Sunrise pastel with Light blue thick fabric strap and Sunrise pastel RCP. 

Biggest pouch - Sunrise Pastel
Medium pouch - Midnight Fuchsia 
Small pouch - Sunset Khaki


----------



## _jlv

23adeline said:


> Ok this is my own order , so I can share here. I ordered the OTG PM too but no pic in my order page yet . It’s Sunrise pastel with Light blue thick fabric strap and Sunrise pastel RCP.
> 
> Biggest pouch - Sunrise Pastel
> Medium pouch - Midnight Fuchsia
> Small pouch - Sunset Khaki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344695


Are preorders open now?


----------



## 23adeline

_jlv said:


> Are preorders open now?


For me ,online CS created the order/ waiting list , when the stock is available/ launching  , he will send me payment link.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Some pics from my CA


----------



## LVovely

Does anyone have to product codes for the NF and the glasses case in the pastel colour? Thank you!


----------



## toujours*chic

Is marshmallo=wapity?


----------



## LVovely

toujours*chic said:


> Is marshmallo=wapity?


The first pic shows the Marshmallow, the second one the Wapity  !


----------



## toujours*chic

lovelyrita said:


> The first pic shows the Marshmallow, the second one the Wapity  !


Got it- thanks! It made sense (to me anyway) the Wapity cube in a new iteration would be a marshmallow!!


----------



## LVovely

toujours*chic said:


> Got it- thanks! It made sense (to me anyway) the Wapity cube in a new iteration would be a marshmallow!!


Sure, especially because Marshmallows typically are cube-shaped ! Both bags are lovely and unpractical at the same time in my opinion!


----------



## bfly

bbcerisette66 said:


> Some pics from my CA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344818



I wish the zcp comes in the second color choice (black/pink).


----------



## Emphosix

lovelyrita said:


> Does anyone have to product codes for the NF and the glasses case in the pastel colour? Thank you!


Neverfull should be M46077
And glasses case seems to be GI0756


----------



## LVovely

Emphosix said:


> Neverfull should be M46077
> And glasses case seems to be GI0756


Thank you!


----------



## ProShopper1

23adeline said:


> There are Marshmallo in Sunrise pastel ( the light purple / blue) and Sunset Khaki ( Mist/khaki )
> 
> My CS sent me pic of this line but requested me not to share out, there are 3 groups
> - Sunrise pastel ie. light purple / blue
> - Sunset Khaki ie. Mist /khaki
> -Midnight Fushia ie dark purple/fushia
> I saw the Midnight Fushia in NF , Papillon BB, zippy coin purse besides the medium size kirigami



Do we know if the NF has the same size monogram on the front and back?


----------



## luxurista

23adeline said:


> There are Marshmallo in Sunrise pastel ( the light purple / blue) and Sunset Khaki ( Mist/khaki )
> 
> My CS sent me pic of this line but requested me not to share out, there are 3 groups
> - Sunrise pastel ie. light purple / blue
> - Sunset Khaki ie. Mist /khaki
> -Midnight Fushia ie dark purple/fushia
> I saw the Midnight Fushia in NF , Papillon BB, zippy coin purse besides the medium size kirigami



Oh my!! What does the papillon BB look like? Is it the original style?


----------



## AleeLee

bfly said:


> I wish the zcp comes in the second color choice (black/pink).


I just called client services. The code of the ZCP midnight/fuchsia should be M81270 (black/pink)


----------



## MichaeleE

Emphosix said:


> Neverfull should be M46077
> And glasses case seems to be GI0756


Do you have a picture of the NF in the pastel?


----------



## holycooooow

Ya’ll what would you use the wapity for? I already have enough SLG’s that I don’t even use and am trying to justify buying this  Would you keep it in a purse for organization like everything else or use it as a wristlet (which I personally think would get dirty quick with this color way)


----------



## RSMLV

Please share the product code for the Midnignt Fusia NF


----------



## excalibur

Anybody know when this summer collection will launch? April perhaps?
Thanks


----------



## Emphosix

excalibur said:


> Anybody know when this summer collection will launch? April perhaps?
> Thanks


April 15th


----------



## bfly

AleeLee said:


> I just called client services. The code of the ZCP midnight/fuchsia should be M81270 (black/pink)



Thank you for the info.


----------



## travelbliss

holycooooow said:


> Ya’ll what would you use the wapity for? I already have enough SLG’s that I don’t even use and am trying to justify buying this  Would you keep it in a purse for organization like everything else or use it as a wristlet (which I personally think would get dirty quick with this color way)



Years ago the original Wapity came in Monogram and White/Blk MC.   I found the monogram more useful as a wider mini-pochette, but  it could be a bit bulky.  The white MC was lined in raspberry alcantara, which I never wanted to get too dirty, so I rarely used.   I ended up selling both of the Wapity cases,  as I needed larger cases for my junk.  I'm waiting to see just how much they are going to sell this for.....$$$$$$$$


----------



## _jlv

travelbliss said:


> Years ago the original Wapity came in Monogram and White/Blk MC.   I found the monogram more useful as a wider mini-pochette, but  it could be a bit bulky.  The white MC was lined in raspberry alcantara, which I never wanted to get too dirty, so I rarely used.   I ended up selling both of the Wapity cases,  as I needed larger cases for my junk.  I'm waiting to see just how much they are going to sell this for.....$$$$$$$$


Foxy LV posted it would be $745 USD. Same price as mini PA


----------



## Purselover724

Emphosix said:


> M81339 - No Interior Picture yet
> View attachment 5343369
> View attachment 5343371
> View attachment 5343373


Is this coming in other color ways also?


----------



## toujours*chic

lovelyrita said:


> Sure, especially because Marshmallows typically are cube-shaped ! Both bags are lovely and unpractical at the same time in my opinion!


I know- desperately trying not to get distracted by the extreme cuteness (but limited use-fullness) of both!


----------



## DrTr

luxurista said:


> Oh my!! What does the papillon BB look like? Is it the original style?


I saw foxlv post this in February. Here it is, dk if all the darker purples are going to make it to launch but hope so for all us purple lovers!


----------



## toujours*chic

_jlv said:


> Foxy LV posted it would be $745 USD. Same price as mini PA


I think this may be why it will be a hot item- not only is it cute but I think for the money, it may be a better deal vs. MPA.


----------



## toujours*chic

holycooooow said:


> Ya’ll what would you use the wapity for? I already have enough SLG’s that I don’t even use and am trying to justify buying this  Would you keep it in a purse for organization like everything else or use it as a wristlet (which I personally think would get dirty quick with this color way)


Probably just something cute to look at and pet


----------



## _jlv

toujours*chic said:


> I think this may be why it will be a hot item- not only is it cute but I think for the money, it may be a better deal vs. MPA.



I thought about that too. I like that it has more depth than MPA but it isn’t as wide. Def going to get an SLG from this collection just waiting to see prices for everything else. I also thought a cosmetic pouch is coming out so I can’t wait to see that!


----------



## excalibur

Emphosix said:


> April 15th



thank you


----------



## toujours*chic

_jlv said:


> I thought about that too. I like that it has more depth than MPA but it isn’t as wide. Def going to get an SLG from this collection just waiting to see prices for everything else. I also thought a cosmetic pouch is coming out so I can’t wait to see that!


Same. I will not go wild with this collection like previous animation collections due to the enhanced pricing. So will be very selective esp with SLGs. I hope you find something special!


----------



## Bumbles

I t


travelbliss said:


> Years ago the original Wapity came in Monogram and White/Blk MC.   I found the monogram more useful as a wider mini-pochette, but  it could be a bit bulky.  The white MC was lined in raspberry alcantara, which I never wanted to get too dirty, so I rarely used.   I ended up selling both of the Wapity cases,  as I needed larger cases for my junk.  I'm waiting to see just how much they are going to sell this for.....$$$$$$$$


I think same price as the keepall xs bagcharm green


----------



## Bumbles

Purselover724 said:


> Is this coming in other color ways also?


I don’t think so from what I’ve heard. It’s cute isn’t it? Are you going to get one?


----------



## Purselover724

Bumbles said:


> I don’t think so from what I’ve heard. It’s cute isn’t it? Are you going to get one?


I think I have to haha!!


----------



## Bumbles

Purselover724 said:


> I think I have to haha!!


Count me in on that too! We can be twins!!


----------



## travelbliss

toujours*chic said:


> Same. I will not go wild with this collection like previous animation collections due to the enhanced pricing. So will be very selective esp with SLGs. I hope you find something special!



A simple *passport cover* and a *key pouch* would have been a nice thought considering the recent price gouging.....I'm secretly hoping nothing appeals to me


----------



## CrazyCool01

Any one know the pricing of the slgs in Australia !? Any one on waitlist !?


----------



## PF2010

Does anyone know what bags are coming in the Sunrise Pastel and Midnight Fuchsia and product codes? Thanks!!


----------



## Bumbles

CrazyCool01 said:


> Any one know the pricing of the slgs in Australia !? Any one on waitlist !?


I was wondering the same thing. From what I know they don’t have any prices yet,.. well that’s what they said to me when they called and in terms of preorder, nothing as yet. What are you interested in? Let me know if you hear abt any prices or dates for preorder. This summer canvas is so pretty!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Bumbles said:


> I was wondering the same thing. From what I know they don’t have any prices yet,.. well that’s what they said to me when they called and in terms of preorder, nothing as yet. What are you interested in? Let me know if you hear abt any prices or dates for preorder. This summer canvas is so pretty!


Hello @Bumbles long time ❤️Hope you are well !
I called Customer service and asked about pre-orders i was told that the launch got delayed and no preorders . No idea about prices too


----------



## Babxie

travelbliss said:


> A simple *passport cover* and a *key pouch* would have been a nice thought considering the recent price gouging.....I'm secretly hoping nothing appeals to me


I’m hoping for a key pouch too! I happened to ask my CA to update me if there’s any key pouch


----------



## Emphosix

Babxie said:


> I’m hoping for a key pouch too! I happened to ask my CA to update me if there’s any key pouch


There are some smaller SLGs... I think I have seen that a 6 Key holder, cles and also a Fragnance Case is coming... not entirely sure if they will be released.


----------



## lilly2002

Are there any pictures of the marshmallow bag available


----------



## Emphosix

lilly2002 said:


> Are there any pictures of the marshmallow bag available


Nothing official yet, only internal pictures, that have been leaked. And only the Sunset Khaki color is shown on the pictures


----------



## 23adeline

bfly said:


> I wish the zcp comes in the second color choice (black/pink).



There is ZCP in midnight Fuchsia M81270


----------



## 23adeline

ProShopper1 said:


> Do we know if the NF has the same size monogram on the front and back?


My CS said they should be the same size


----------



## 23adeline

luxurista said:


> Oh my!! What does the papillon BB look like? Is it the original style?


Look like this


----------



## lehkile

Emphosix said:


> M81292
> View attachment 5342408
> 
> 
> M81303
> View attachment 5342409



Forgive me if I missed this, but does anyone know when the recto verso in reverse mono is going to be released? Thanks!


----------



## 23adeline

PF2010 said:


> Does anyone know what bags are coming in the Sunrise Pastel and Midnight Fuchsia and product codes? Thanks!!


Sunrise pastel - OTG  PM, NF, Papillon bb , Marshmallow 
Midnight Fuchsia- NF , Papillon bb 
Product codes are as below


----------



## Babxie

Emphosix said:


> There are some smaller SLGs... I think I have seen that a 6 Key holder, cles and also a Fragnance Case is coming... not entirely sure if they will be released.


Thanks @Emphosix!

Do you remember in what print was the cles you saw?


----------



## Babxie

23adeline said:


> Sunrise pastel - OTG  PM, NF, Papillon bb , Marshmallow
> Midnight Fuchsia- NF , Papillon bb
> Product codes are as below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345714
> View attachment 5345715
> View attachment 5345716
> View attachment 5345717


I think the color combo in the OTG looks the prettiest! Too bad I don’t carry bags which are without zip.


----------



## 23adeline

@Emphosix 
My CS said Wapity will be launched earlier, before April 15th.  I didn’t order it so I didn’t ask the actual launching date.


----------



## 23adeline

Babxie said:


> I think the color combo in the OTG looks the prettiest! Too bad I don’t carry bags which are without zip.


I ordered OTG pm , and ordered kirigami because I want to have the other 2 color combo… but I already have 2 sets of kirigami


----------



## Emphosix

Babxie said:


> Thanks @Emphosix!
> 
> Do you remember in what print was the cles you saw?


I think the document said it would be sunrise Pastel


----------



## Bumbles

Emphosix said:


> I think the document said it would be sunrise Pastel


That will be so pretty. Do you have pics or a code yet? The sunrise Patel slgs are Devine. Now to decide what pieces to get!


----------



## Jumper

23adeline said:


> Sunrise pastel - OTG  PM, NF, Papillon bb , Marshmallow
> Midnight Fuchsia- NF , Papillon bb
> Product codes are as below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345714
> View attachment 5345715
> View attachment 5345716
> View attachment 5345717


Wow!!! I hope you won’t get into any trouble for these pictures! Since foxylv kept saying she cannot give any pictures till the HD version comes out. But the OTG PM size looks cute and it’s strap seems different from the usual OTG PM, as it comes with a round coin purse.
Marshmallow has two straps? Would it be removable? I didn’t follow the 2021 SS marshmallow so I’m not sure if it had one or two straps.


----------



## Jumper

23adeline said:


> Ok this is my own order , so I can share here. I ordered the OTG PM too but no pic in my order page yet . It’s Sunrise pastel with Light blue thick fabric strap and Sunrise pastel RCP.
> 
> Biggest pouch - Sunrise Pastel
> Medium pouch - Midnight Fuchsia
> Small pouch - Sunset Khaki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344695


Hi @23adeline , can I check how much does your OTG PM cost? MYR is malaysia ringgit?


----------



## PF2010

23adeline said:


> Sunrise pastel - OTG  PM, NF, Papillon bb , Marshmallow
> Midnight Fuchsia- NF , Papillon bb
> Product codes are as below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345714
> View attachment 5345715
> View attachment 5345716
> View attachment 5345717


Wonderful!! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## 23adeline

Jumper said:


> Wow!!! I hope you won’t get into any trouble for these pictures! Since foxylv kept saying she cannot give any pictures till the HD version comes out. But the OTG PM size looks cute and it’s strap seems different from the usual OTG PM, as it comes with a round coin purse.
> Marshmallow has two straps? Would it be removable? I didn’t follow the 2021 SS marshmallow so I’m not sure if it had one or two straps.


Shouldn’t be any problem , those are blur pics , my intention was  to share product codes , I was lazy to key in product code one by one. 
OTG pm has the MPA type of strap this time, it might looks weird , maybe I would just carry it as a tote .
I think the previous marshmallow also has 2 straps but I’m not sure, I don’t own a marshmallow 



Jumper said:


> Hi @23adeline , can I check how much does your OTG PM cost? MYR is malaysia ringgit?


yes, Myr 14800 for both mm and pm. NF is 11800, PSP 8350


----------



## DrTr

lehkile said:


> Forgive me if I missed this, but does anyone know when the recto verso in reverse mono is going to be released? Thanks!


I saw it on the US website Saturday I think so it seems to be out there. I think I also saw the DA recto verso.


----------



## Jumper

23adeline said:


> Shouldn’t be any problem , those are blur pics , my intention was  to share product codes , I was lazy to key in product code one by one.
> OTG pm has the MPA type of strap this time, it might looks weird , maybe I would just carry it as a tote .
> I think the previous marshmallow also has 2 straps but I’m not sure, I don’t own a marshmallow
> 
> 
> yes, Myr 14800 for both mm and pm. NF is 11800, PSP 8350


Thank you for your reply. The price is quite steep for a canvas bag but there’s also an additional RCP. Now I’m worried if I get this I may stain it since it’s quite light-colored. The sunrise pastel colour is so pretty but I don’t know if I can handle it since I’m quite clumsy. I would love to see yours when you receive it. Looks like I can only admire from far.


----------



## 23adeline

Jumper said:


> Thank you for your reply. The price is quite steep for a canvas bag but there’s also an additional RCP. Now I’m worried if I get this I may stain it since it’s quite light-colored. The sunrise pastel colour is so pretty but I don’t know if I can handle it since I’m quite clumsy. I would love to see yours when you receive it. Looks like I can only admire from far.


It should be ok as long as you don’t wear it with new dark colour denim , I find canvas won’t get color transfer that easily .

The only time I got color transfer was on my Double V which is brown leather , not even light color. I wore it with my new jeans when I was on tour, that’s why it happened. I managed to remove the color transfer with Lanaige Face oil

Yes , the price is steep, I will see if I love it , otherwise  I’ll return it


----------



## excalibur

23adeline said:


> I ordered OTG pm , and ordered kirigami because I want to have the other 2 color combo… but I already have 2 sets of kirigami



great Choice!
Do you have pics of the ontego pm?
TIA!


----------



## Maybay24

Does anyone know what the stardust pink will look like?


----------



## EljayaBisous22

I am really loving the Midnight Fuschia colour! I really hope they make a number of pieces in that colour way


----------



## AleeLee

I was able to preorder the Zippy Coin Purse in midnight/fuchsia.
The product picture isn’t up yet. 
I’m anxious to see how it looks. I ordered via concierge. Try reaching out to them!


----------



## Purselover724

AleeLee said:


> I was able to preorder the Zippy Coin Purse in midnight/fuchsia.
> The product picture isn’t up yet.
> I’m anxious to see how it looks. I ordered via concierge. Try reaching out to them!
> 
> View attachment 5346327


Thanks for sharing!  How much was it?


----------



## _jlv

AleeLee said:


> I was able to preorder the Zippy Coin Purse in midnight/fuchsia.
> The product picture isn’t up yet.
> I’m anxious to see how it looks. I ordered via concierge. Try reaching out to them!
> 
> View attachment 5346327


Thank you for the tip! Also curious about the price in USD.


----------



## AleeLee

Purselover724 said:


> Thanks for sharing!  How much was it?



$740 cad. I’m not excited about the price…. At all. But this colour way, makes my heart sing! ❤️


----------



## Purselover724

AleeLee said:


> $740 cad. I’m not excited about the price…. At all. But this colour way, makes my heart sing! ❤


Thanks!!
Yea I hear you. It all went crazy the last few years. Sigh…


----------



## _jlv

AleeLee said:


> $740 cad. I’m not excited about the price…. At all. But this colour way, makes my heart sing! ❤


I hope you love it!  I'm guessing looking at CAD LV site...it's about 20% higher than the regular canvas ZCP. Hopefully gives me a good idea of how much it will cost in USD.


----------



## jsmile

$950 Canadian for the wapity case. Plus tax makes it over 1k


----------



## Purselover724

_jlv said:


> I hope you love it!  I'm guessing looking at CAD LV site...it's about 20% higher than the regular canvas ZCP. Hopefully gives me a good idea of how much it will cost in USD.


I’m guessing $640 us


----------



## AleeLee

_jlv said:


> I hope you love it!  I'm guessing looking at CAD LV site...it's about 20% higher than the regular canvas ZCP. Hopefully gives me a good idea of how much it will cost in USD.



Thank you! I really hope so too. ❤️ At these prices, if it’s not love, it’s going back. *fingers crossed*


----------



## travelbliss

Anyone else wondering if the "Sunset Khaki" is just a darker shade of last year's  BTP "Brume" ???


----------



## CrazyCool01

@Bumbles and any other Aussies - wapity case is priced at 1080$ if any one is interested.
I still could not get on waitlist


----------



## toujours*chic

More Wapity fun- looks like a baby toaster!


----------



## thewave1969

23adeline said:


> Sunrise pastel - OTG  PM, NF, Papillon bb , Marshmallow
> Midnight Fuchsia- NF , Papillon bb
> Product codes are as below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345714
> View attachment 5345715
> View attachment 5345716
> View attachment 5345717


Thank you for posting. Onthego MM is coated canvas and not leather, am I correct?


----------



## Maybay24

jsmile said:


> $950 Canadian for the wapity case. Plus tax makes it over 1k


Is this already posted on the LV website? I can't seem to find it...


----------



## EljayaBisous22

toujours*chic said:


> More Wapity fun- looks like a baby toaster!
> View attachment 5346438
> View attachment 5346438


Bahahhaa omg can't unsee it now! Still a cutie though lol


----------



## 23adeline

thewave1969 said:


> Thank you for posting. Onthego MM is coated canvas and not leather, am I correct?


Yes, they are all canvas


----------



## 23adeline

travelbliss said:


> Anyone else wondering if the "Sunset Khaki" is just a darker shade of last year's  BTP "Brume" ???


Yes, that’s my thought when I first saw the pic


----------



## 23adeline

excalibur said:


> great Choice!
> Do you have pics of the ontego pm?
> TIA!


----------



## 23adeline

AleeLee said:


> I was able to preorder the Zippy Coin Purse in midnight/fuchsia.
> The product picture isn’t up yet.
> I’m anxious to see how it looks. I ordered via concierge. Try reaching out to them!
> 
> View attachment 5346327


It’s beautiful with 2 sides different monogram sizes


----------



## jsmile

Maybay24 said:


> Is this already posted on the LV website? I can't seem to find it...


No. My SA told me.


----------



## Tigerlily1

23adeline said:


> It’s beautiful with 2 sides different monogram sizes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346486


Wow this wasn’t even on my radar


----------



## Tigerlily1

Does anyone know the pricing of the marshmallow bag in Asia or Australia?


----------



## Bumbles

CrazyCool01 said:


> @Bumbles and any other Aussies - wapity case is priced at 1080$ if any one is interested.
> I still could not get on waitlist


Thanks for sharing. From what I heart waitlist is not open yet.


----------



## 23adeline

Tigerlily1 said:


> Does anyone know the pricing of the marshmallow bag in Asia or Australia?


Myr12100 
Exactly the price of Petite Palais, if you want to compare .


----------



## Tigerlily1

23adeline said:


> Myr12100
> Exactly the price of Petite Palais, if you want to compare .


Thanks so much for all the intel and pics


----------



## excalibur

23adeline said:


> View attachment 5346485



thank you so much!


----------



## jsmile

The papillon bb will be $3700 Canadian.


----------



## BleuSaphir

This thing is my favorite ever created! 
I just wish I could afford that!


----------



## MissyExile

Maybay24 said:


> Does anyone know what the stardust pink will look like?


Seconding this. I really want to know if I should wait for this or get the pastel marshmallow


----------



## Babxie

23adeline said:


> It’s beautiful with 2 sides different monogram sizes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346486


Thanks @23adeline 

I’m so torn between this print and Sunrise Pastel!

It’ll be best if they release Cles Key Pouch in Sunrise Pastel, then I’ll get that and this Midnight Fuchsia ZCP!


----------



## Emphosix

MissyExile said:


> Seconding this. I really want to know if I should wait for this or get the pastel marshmallow


The stardust pink is a very light pastel pink. Very hard to explain, it somekind looks shimerrish and some kind like the spray effect of mens SS22 collection.
There arent any really good pictures of it, but it is quite different from the pastel marshmallow. Especially the stardust is empreinte and the marshallow is canvas.


----------



## Jumper

23adeline said:


> View attachment 5346485


Just wandering if OTG PM will have be available in midnight fuchsia ?


----------



## Emphosix

Jumper said:


> Just wandering if OTG PM will have be available in midnight fuchsia ?


Should be Pastel only


----------



## Jumper

Emphosix said:


> Should be Pastel only


Ohh… if midnight was another option I think it would be very popular one.


----------



## Bumbles

Babxie said:


> Thanks @23adeline
> 
> I’m so torn between this print and Sunrise Pastel!
> 
> It’ll be best if they release Cles Key Pouch in Sunrise Pastel, then I’ll get that and this Midnight Fuchsia ZCP!


Count me in on the key pouch sunrise pastel too! I wonder if that’s coming in the collection too


----------



## AleeLee

23adeline said:


> It’s beautiful with 2 sides different monogram sizes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346486



Oh I love that the giant LV is in Ombré. I was hoping it wasn’t going to be more solid. Thank you for posting! It’s a keeper! ❤️


----------



## AleeLee

Babxie said:


> Thanks @23adeline
> 
> I’m so torn between this print and Sunrise Pastel!
> 
> It’ll be best if they release Cles Key Pouch in Sunrise Pastel, then I’ll get that and this Midnight Fuchsia ZCP!



I was torn too. But I decided to go with the darker colouring because I feared that I’d get the fabric part of the zipper pull dirty. Most likely a coffee stain or something. But I’m a little on the clumsy side.
But I’m sure there are a lot of people out there who will be able to keep it clean. Just not me. Lol


----------



## 23adeline

Jumper said:


> Ohh… if midnight was another option I think it would be very popular one.


IKR. I am thinking of buying the papillon BB midnight instead of OTG pm just because of the color, but I’m not sure whether I would like the  papillon Bb shape . My CA recommends both OTG and papillon BB but getting both will be too painful for my wallet


----------



## Maybay24

Emphosix said:


> The stardust pink is a very light pastel pink. Very hard to explain, it somekind looks shimerrish and some kind like the spray effect of mens SS22 collection.
> There arent any really good pictures of it, but it is quite different from the pastel marshmallow. Especially the stardust is empreinte and the marshallow is canvas.


Thanks for the description!! I’m still having a hard time picturing it. Do you have any photos (even if not good quality) of it?
Also, do you know what styles aside from nano noe will come out in stardust pink?
I don't know which collection to choose - pastel summer canvas or stardust pink


----------



## YClovesLV

Speedy from the stardust Collection. I think its the teal/yellow color


----------



## Jumper

23adeline said:


> IKR. I am thinking of buying the papillon BB midnight instead of OTG pm just because of the color, but I’m not sure whether I would like the  papillon Bb shape . My CA recommends both OTG and papillon BB but getting both will be too painful for my wallet


That’s why having midnight fuchsia OTG PM is the best option!


----------



## EljayaBisous22

23adeline said:


> It’s beautiful with 2 sides different monogram sizes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346486


OMG this is gorgeous! I am also in Canada and although I have a monogram ZCP I might get this one in the Midnight Fuschia - I already have a kirigami set and they don't seem to have a ton of options in the MF colour. I know the papillon comes in the MF colour but at $3700 for a circular bag that probably doesn't hold much i can't justify it at all.


----------



## cXm

BleuSaphir said:


> View attachment 5346598
> 
> This thing is my favorite ever created!
> I just wish I could afford that!



This looks like a made to order piece, very tempting.. Will have to inquire more about this one


----------



## toujours*chic

I just pre-ordered the baby toaster- er, Wapity


----------



## _jlv

toujours*chic said:


> I just pre-ordered the baby toaster- er, Wapity


Yay! I may have to join you soon...I'm debating between the wapity and ZCP! I do not own the ZCP or any other wallet besides the business card holder. Which do you think is a better investment?


----------



## Bumbles

toujours*chic said:


> I just pre-ordered the baby toaster- er, Wapity


Yay!     I’m gathering that means you paid in full right? Over where I am it hasn’t even opened. Can only be waitlist-EOI. Do you happen to know what colour interior it is?


----------



## Bumbles

_jlv said:


> Yay! I may have to join you soon...I'm debating between the wapity and ZCP! I do not own the ZCP or any other wallet besides the business card holder. Which do you think is a better investment?


I own the zcp and it’s a great compact wallet, if you don’t mind folding cash or if you don’t use cash then even better. It fits into mini bags so is a perfect size. Coins can fit too, a few- not too many but I don’t put coins in mine personally. Fits 6-8 cards or more if you want to pack it in. Also has a centre compartment, small one for receipt or folded cash. I think between the 2 the zcp is definitely the more practical and useful item. But the wapity is so cute, but being light in colour and on a wristlet strap might be more prone to getting dirty. The zcp can be too but because you won’t be handling it as much if that makes sense. Also the zipper for the wapity might be small to get in and out of as well. Would you have a use for the wapity? If so then yes buy it’s, it’s very cute and special. If no, and you don’t have a zcp or any other wallet as you mentioned I think the zcp would be more practical. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Purselover724

Bumbles said:


> Yay!     I’m gathering that means you paid in full right? Over where I am it hasn’t even opened. Can only be waitlist-EOI. Do you happen to know what colour interior it is?


My SA can’t preorder yet either. Insert sad face here.


----------



## lemondln

Saw this multicolor, so pretty, is this fall winter



also monogram one


----------



## _jlv

Bumbles said:


> I own the zcp and it’s a great compact wallet, if you don’t mind folding cash or if you don’t use cash then even better. It fits into mini bags so is a perfect size. Coins can fit too, a few- not too many but I don’t put coins in mine personally. Fits 6-8 cards or more if you want to pack it in. Also has a centre compartment, small one for receipt or folded cash. I think between the 2 the zcp is definitely the more practical and useful item. But the wapity is so cute, but being light in colour and on a wristlet strap might be more prone to getting dirty. The zcp can be too but because you won’t be handling it as much if that makes sense. Also the zipper for the wapity might be small to get in and out of as well. Would you have a use for the wapity? If so then yes buy it’s, it’s very cute and special. If no, and you don’t have a zcp or any other wallet as you mentioned I think the zcp would be more practical. Good luck with your decision!


Thanks so much for the feedback! I have the business card holder in empreinte and monogram key pouch which I essentially used as compact wallets in small bags. So with this in mind I'm kind of hesitant to add the ZCP which serves a similar function, but it's just so pretty and would be a "proper" wallet. (It would probably benefit me more to get the zippy long wallet instead but I'm guessing that will be well over 1k). The wapity I would use as a catch-all or just as a collector's piece, as it's unique and stunning. I'm also holding out for a cosmetic pouch or cles in the print


----------



## Bumbles

_jlv said:


> Thanks so much for the feedback! I have the business card holder in empreinte and monogram key pouch which I essentially used as compact wallets in small bags. So with this in mind I'm kind of hesitant to add the ZCP which serves a similar function, but it's just so pretty and would be a "proper" wallet. (It would probably benefit me more to get the zippy long wallet instead but I'm guessing that will be well over 1k). The wapity I would use as a catch-all or just as a collector's piece, as it's unique and stunning. I'm also holding out for a cosmetic pouch or cles in the print


Cosmetic pouch or key pouch would be great. I would get the key pouch


----------



## Iamminda

lemondln said:


> Saw this multicolor, so pretty, is this fall winter
> 
> View attachment 5347302
> 
> also monogram one
> View attachment 5347303



Cute — this looks like a remake of the old (near-vintage) Cite GM


----------



## lemondln

Iamminda said:


> Cute — this looks like a remake of the old (near-vintage) Cite GM


exactly!  almost same, I like the multicolor one lol


----------



## toujours*chic

Bumbles said:


> Yay!     I’m gathering that means you paid in full right? Over where I am it hasn’t even opened. Can only be waitlist-EOI. Do you happen to know what colour interior it is?


I do not know the interior and I did pay the full price for the pre-order. I hope you are able to get one. It is really cute! Good luck!!


----------



## Bumbles

toujours*chic said:


> I do not know the interior and I did pay the full price for the pre-order. I hope you are able to get one. It is really cute! Good luck!!


Thank you! Me too.


----------



## bagsamplified

AleeLee said:


> $740 cad. I’m not excited about the price…. At all. But this colour way, makes my heart sing! ❤


Congrats on your purchase, hope you love it when it arrives!

Question, when ordering through Concierge in CAD, does the final price include state sales tax?


----------



## bagsamplified

toujours*chic said:


> I just pre-ordered the baby toaster- er, Wapity


Put the khaki kirigami pouch in if it fits, and it'll look like toast


----------



## CrazyCool01

toujours*chic said:


> More Wapity fun- looks like a baby toaster!
> View attachment 5346438
> View attachment 5346438


Anyone know how the interior looks like ?


----------



## toujours*chic

CrazyCool01 said:


> Anyone know how the interior looks like ?


I know the MC had an interior slip pocket.


----------



## AleeLee

bagsamplified said:


> Congrats on your purchase, hope you love it when it arrives!
> 
> Question, when ordering through Concierge in CAD, does the final price include state sales tax?



Thank you so much!
That price is before tax. My total came to $836, after tax. It’s priced at $740 and in my province, I have to pay an additional 13% on top of that.


----------



## EljayaBisous22

AleeLee said:


> Thank you so much!
> That price is before tax. My total came to $836, after tax. It’s priced at $740 and in my province, I have to pay an additional 13% on top of that.


HST 
How exactly do you order through the concierge? I am in Alberta, Canada and I am interested in the Wapity in the sunset and some SLG in the Midnight Fuschia but I don't know all of items that will even come in the MF - so not sure how to order


----------



## calipursegal

Does anyone know the price in USD for the Kirigami set?


----------



## Iamminda

calipursegal said:


> Does anyone know the price in USD for the Kirigami set?



$1020 according to bayarealuxuryshopper2 on IG (she is a personal shopper at Bloomingdale’s, taking preorder) .


----------



## excalibur

It’s good the price didn’t go up, last time it was also $1020. It was $880 back in 2019 though


----------



## grace-lee

Iamminda said:


> $1020 according to bayarealuxuryshopper2 on IG (she is a personal shopper at Bloomingdale’s, taking preorder) .



Foxylv posted on insta it is priced at 695 euro though, I was hoping the price in usd would be something 750 or so...


----------



## excalibur

grace-lee said:


> Foxylv posted on insta it is priced at 695 euro though, I was hoping the price in usd would be something 750 or so...



prices in € are much cheaper than $, I’d say 25-30% cheaper


----------



## MCBadian07

Email Concierge:
Concierge@contact.louisvuitton.com



EljayaBisous22 said:


> HST
> How exactly do you order through the concierge? I am in Alberta, Canada and I am interested in the Wapity in the sunset and some SLG in the Midnight Fuschia but I don't know all of items that will even come in the MF - so not sure how to order


----------



## Iamminda

grace-lee said:


> Foxylv posted on insta it is priced at 695 euro though, I was hoping the price in usd would be something 750 or so...



Just to confirm what Excalibur said above, I paid 1,020 last year for the BTP version so 1,020 this year sounds right (no price increase — yippee )


----------



## Chrissy14223

Has anyone had any experience with actually getting the dreaded ban letter?  I have had 7 transactions in the last 4 weeks which puts me over by one.  Granted, two of the bags I received were not in perfect condition but those returns counted, and my 7th transaction (1854 Speedy) was the replacement for one of those bags.... Thoughts?


----------



## Jolie34

Monogram empriente new releases!

View attachment 5348548


----------



## Jolie34

Spring new releases! The micro Métis is so cute!

View attachment 5348549


----------



## Bumbles

Jolie34 said:


> Spring new releases! The micro Métis is so cute!
> 
> View attachment 5348549
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348553


Micro metis looks like a shorter version of the felicie?


----------



## Babxie

Jolie34 said:


> Monogram empriente new releases!
> 
> View attachment 5348548
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348554


Finally a double zip pochette! But I’m disappointed that it doesn’t look like it’s different print on 2 sides.


----------



## Babxie

Jolie34 said:


> Spring new releases! The micro Métis is so cute!
> 
> View attachment 5348549
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348553


I’m picturing the Micro Metis to be a very small bag? As in so small you can’t fit a phone? Hoping it could at least fit an iPhone!


----------



## Babxie

Jolie34 said:


> Spring new releases! The micro Métis is so cute!
> 
> View attachment 5348549
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348553


The Twisty looks cute and funny to me in the same time


----------



## brnicutie

Chrissy14223 said:


> Has anyone had any experience with actually getting the dreaded ban letter?  I have had 7 transactions in the last 4 weeks which puts me over by one.  Granted, two of the bags I received were not in perfect condition but those returns counted, and my 7th transaction (1854 Speedy) was the replacement for one of those bags.... Thoughts?


Did you actually receive the letter? If you did you're done for two years. You can always purchase through someone else's account (bf, mom, sister, etc.)


----------



## DrTr

Babxie said:


> I’m picturing the Micro Metis to be a very small bag? As in so small you can’t fit a phone? Hoping it could at least fit an iPhone!


it seems to look like a tiny PM to me, but it’s listed under SLGs so I wonder if it’s considered a wallet on a chain. I really wish the summer canvas items would show up in HD pics - I know many of us are waiting to see what actually is coming And in what cw


----------



## Logic

Jolie34 said:


> Spring new releases! The micro Métis is so cute!
> 
> View attachment 5348549
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348553


Oh no just when I thought I was done with microbags 
Love the micro Métis, grey please!


----------



## Logic

Babxie said:


> I’m picturing the Micro Metis to be a very small bag? As in so small you can’t fit a phone? Hoping it could at least fit an iPhone!


Usually micro bags are cards size


----------



## leechiyong

Judging by the monogram, I'm thinking the Micro Metis is about 2 cm or so narrower than the Mini Pochette, but slightly taller.  I'm so tempted by the beige.


----------



## starlight0229

Jolie34 said:


> Spring new releases! The micro Métis is so cute!
> 
> View attachment 5348549
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348553


The purple/pink Twist Gradient is


----------



## lilly2002

has anyone preordered thte marshmallow bag?


----------



## DivotDiva

Jolie34 said:


> Spring new releases! The micro Métis is so cute!
> 
> View attachment 5348549


any idea will they also be making any other mahina accessories in Bleu Nuage - zippy coin purse or any key cles?


----------



## _jlv

I'm new to ordering from a CA directly (have only bought out of state or online) and I tried to pre-order the summer collection from my friend's CA. The CA said the items (wapity, ZCP) not available for pre-order and I would have to go into the store and put my card on file so she can order the items for me when they're available. I'm new to ordering from a CA, is this the typical process, or is because I don't have a history with her? I was thinking she would be able to send me a link directly to order. I also asked digital concierge to let me know when the items are available for pre-order and she said she will contact me once they're ready to order. Thoughts?


----------



## BleuSaphir

Jolie34 said:


> Spring new releases! The micro Métis is so cute!
> 
> View attachment 5348549
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348553


I hope the blue nuage will be available in the key pouch. Im so annoyed to missed out in the Vert Lagoon. :/


----------



## excalibur

23adeline said:


> It’s beautiful with 2 sides different monogram sizes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346486



I’m hoping there’ll be a zippy in this color


----------



## excalibur

Emphosix said:


> Should be Pastel only



@Emphosix do you know if there’ll be a zippy in midnight fuschia? TIA


----------



## Jolie34

excalibur said:


> @Emphosix do you know if there’ll be a zippy in midnight fuschia? TIA



Yes, there will be one! I asked my CA yesterday


----------



## excalibur

Jolie34 said:


> Yes, there will be one! I asked my CA yesterday



thanks! Can’t wait to see the pics and the price lol


----------



## 23adeline

excalibur said:


> I’m hoping there’ll be a zippy in this color


Zippy the full size wallet ? I only saw it in Sunrise pastel, I’m not sure about other regions


----------



## 23adeline

Cathindy said:


> Exciting to see you ordered the Azur Alma! From the picture it looks stunning but I doubt to go for it since price is a bit steep and I'm not really a DA/DE girl but maybe your pictures can convince me once it has arrived to you


I have decided to cancel this Alma DA order and place order for  another Speedy 20 instead . 
Hard decisions for me , but I really do not want to buy too many bags   
 I discussed with my CA this morning,  we both think the speedy 20 in 3 colours is more unique. 
So we would wait for other tpf members to show us pics of DA Alma


----------



## JWWIFE

23adeline said:


> I have decided to cancel this Alma DA order and place order for  another Speedy 20 instead .
> Hard decisions for me , but I really do not want to buy too many bags
> I discussed with my CA this morning,  we both think the speedy 20 in 3 colours is more unique.
> So we would wait for other tpf members to show us pics of DA Alma



I cancelled mines too for the Alma DA, I rather wait to see other post too..


----------



## 23adeline

Emphosix said:


> @23adeline : Here is the other Speedy 20! I think this is Speedy 20?! In my opinion this print does not work very well on that speedy :/ The Khaki/cream looks better..
> 
> M46088
> View attachment 5337665
> 
> View attachment 5337666


I ended up ordering this as well, I like that it has both sides different colours, I love the white side


----------



## Tigerlily1

23adeline said:


> I ended up ordering this as well, I like that it has both sides different colours, I love the white side


Could you share the price for this please? Apologies if this was shared earlier and I missed it.
This speedy is growing on me and I might need to get it!


----------



## Cathindy

23adeline said:


> I have decided to cancel this Alma DA order and place order for  another Speedy 20 instead .
> Hard decisions for me , but I really do not want to buy too many bags
> I discussed with my CA this morning,  we both think the speedy 20 in 3 colours is more unique.
> So we would wait for other tpf members to show us pics of DA Alma



Aahhh, too bad! But I understand your decision, with all these new collections coming so fast it's so hard to decide what to buy   Hopefully someone else on tPF orders the DA Alma and also looking forward to your Speedy unboxing!


----------



## 23adeline

Tigerlily1 said:


> Could you share the price for this please? Apologies if this was shared earlier and I missed it.
> This speedy is growing on me and I might need to get it!


Here you go  , it’s same price as Multi PA empreinte bicolor


----------



## Tigerlily1

23adeline said:


> Here you go  , it’s same price as Multi PA empreinte bicolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5349901
> View attachment 5349902


Thanks so much. You’re the best!


----------



## Bumbles

For those buying the wapity, what are you going to use it for?


----------



## DrTr

Bumbles said:


> For those buying the wapity, what are you going to use it for?


Good question!  It’s cute but a really odd size, phone won’t fit, it’s so wide it won’t fit in thinner bags, it just looks maximally non-useful to me. So thankfully my wallet will get a break on it!


----------



## leechiyong

Anxiously awaiting any news on the micro metis.


----------



## Lanymara

Do we know whether there will be any new Empreinte colors for the Pochette Metis?


----------



## Jolie34

leechiyong said:


> Anxiously awaiting any news on the micro metis.



I posted a picture of it on pg. 96


----------



## Styleanyone

23adeline said:


> Here you go  , it’s same price as Multi PA empreinte bicolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5349901
> View attachment 5349902


When will be the release date? It is so attempting to get one.


----------



## Doodles825

excalibur said:


> thanks! Can’t wait to see the pics and the price lol



In US, Zippy Wallet Midnight Fuchsia is $990


----------



## Doodles825

My CA shared the lookbook.  I see Midnight Fuchsia coming in the Neverfull MM, though I heard it wasn't going to come in the Neverfull?  It's also coming in Papillon BB, Kiragami, Zippy Wallet, and Zippy Coin Purse.


----------



## ymbaby90

Doodles825 said:


> My CA shared the lookbook.  I see Midnight Fuchsia coming in the Neverfull MM, though I heard it wasn't going to come in the Neverfull?  It's also coming in Papillon BB, Kiragami, Zippy Wallet, and Zippy Coin Purse.


AHHH! I cant wait to see!! How about the sunset pastel? Does it have a lot of blue in it?


----------



## excalibur

Doodles825 said:


> My CA shared the lookbook.  I see Midnight Fuchsia coming in the Neverfull MM, though I heard it wasn't going to come in the Neverfull?  It's also coming in Papillon BB, Kiragami, Zippy Wallet, and Zippy Coin Purse.



hoping to get a zippy in midnight fuschia, ZCP is too small IMO


----------



## rcsmith817

Has anyone been able to order through their CA yet or just concierge for the MF/Sunset pastel collection? I want to order the MF ZCP, but would prefer to order through my CA. If I can’t, I think I’m going to go the concierge route just to make sure I don’t miss out.


----------



## excalibur

rcsmith817 said:


> Has anyone been able to order through their CA yet or just concierge for the MF/Sunset pastel collection? I want to order the MF ZCP, but would prefer to order through my CA. If I can’t, I think I’m going to go the concierge route just to make sure I don’t miss out.



you can ask your CA and see what he/she says maybe? 
ZCP is not popular item compared to other SLG or bags so it won’t be difficult to source one.
Good luck!


----------



## Doodles825

ymbaby90 said:


> AHHH! I cant wait to see!! How about the sunset pastel? Does it have a lot of blue in it?



The amount of blue in the gradient doesn't seem consistent. The ones with the most % of blue (I only have blurry images of the front) are OTG GM, Papillon BB, Zippy Wallet, ZCP, and Keepall 45B


----------



## RSMLV

rcsmith817 said:


> Has anyone been able to order through their CA yet or just concierge for the MF/Sunset pastel collection? I want to order the MF ZCP, but would prefer to order through my CA. If I can’t, I think I’m going to go the concierge route just to make sure I don’t miss out.


Not me , CA and Cincierge said not available yet to order ( Midnight Fuschia )


----------



## luxurista

Does anyone know the dimensions of the OTG pm?!


----------



## luxurista

Jolie34 said:


> Spring new releases! The micro Métis is so cute!
> 
> View attachment 5348549
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348553



OMGGGGG… the micro Métis is CUTE AF!!!! I NEED!!!!!!!! Lollll


----------



## luxurista

Chrissy14223 said:


> Has anyone had any experience with actually getting the dreaded ban letter?  I have had 7 transactions in the last 4 weeks which puts me over by one.  Granted, two of the bags I received were not in perfect condition but those returns counted, and my 7th transaction (1854 Speedy) was the replacement for one of those bags.... Thoughts?



Wait, they count a return as a transaction? And what is the limit??


----------



## octoberrrush

Anyone have prices in SGD for the sunrise pastel neverfull & marshmallow?


----------



## Chrissy14223

brnicutie said:


> Did you actually receive the letter? If you did you're done for two years. You can always purchase through someone else's account (bf, mom, sister, etc.)


No I'm anticipating it though, unless they aren't super strict in sending one. I realized I had more than 8 transactions in 4 weeks and I've purchased from 4 stores,  not the maximum of 3.


----------



## Chrissy14223

luxurista said:


> Wait, they count a return as a transaction? And what is the limit??


Yes, I was told they count. I called and asked as well as asked through the Concierge email. Most of my items are purchased online since I don't live near a store.  I had no idea about these rules and I'm hoping they aren't super strict in imposing the consequence.


----------



## Chrissy14223

luxurista said:


> Wait, they count a return as a transaction? And what is the limit??


I was told yes both on a call and in an email from Concierge.  The limit is 8 total transactions in 4 weeks.


----------



## brnicutie

Chrissy14223 said:


> No I'm anticipating it though, unless they aren't super strict in sending one. I realized I had more than 8 transactions in 4 weeks and I've purchased from 4 stores,  not the maximum of 3.


They do count returns as transactions. It's good that you didn't get the letter. If you get it you are 100% done for two years. So you can't purchase online anymore?


----------



## Chrissy14223

brnicutie said:


> They do count returns as transactions. It's good that you didn't get the letter. If you get it you are 100% done for two years. So you can't purchase online anymore?


I haven't tried to buy anything (in the last week ) I just realized I'm in violation,  hoping maybe if I dont buy anything for a while, maybe I won't get sent to ban island...


----------



## brnicutie

Chrissy14223 said:


> I haven't tried to buy anything (in the last week ) I just realized I'm in violation,  hoping maybe if I dont buy anything for a while, maybe I won't get sent to ban island...


It's smart to wait a little. It's hard to say whether you triggered the system or not. You need a CA to check your account to let you know. When my account turned yellow last year, my CA texted to let me know.


----------



## 23adeline

Styleanyone said:


> When will be the release date? It is so attempting to get one.


My CS said tentatively March 17


----------



## 23adeline

octoberrrush said:


> Anyone have prices in SGD for the sunrise pastel neverfull & marshmallow?


NF same price as Speedy 25 empreinte leather
Marshmellow same price as Peitite Palais . You can check Sg website to see price of these 2 items


----------



## 23adeline

Chrissy14223 said:


> I was told yes both on a call and in an email from Concierge.  The limit is 8 total transactions in 4 weeks.


May I know what country are you in? I don‘t get why they implement this, clients are willing to pay, why do they limit them?


----------



## DrTr

23adeline said:


> May I know what country are you in? I don‘t get why they implement this, clients are willing to pay, why do they limit them?


Great question!  It’s on the website as official policy, likely worldwide. I think at least partly it’s to thwart resellers/bots that buy and turn and sell for a huge markup, especially from online shopping. I also think it’s applied in a sporadic way depending on who you are what you buy and whether you fit the “reseller profile”.  CYA by LV.

And finally as with LV, who knows really?!  It makes good business sense doesn’t it, customer has $, customer would like x, company sells x. Business 101. But LV doesn’t do business 101 - strange rules, weird drops, prepay and never receive your item after they hold your money for weeks or months, quality issues, etc etc. In the end most of us are left guessing.


----------



## Babxie

DrTr said:


> Great question!  It’s on the website as official policy, likely worldwide. I think at least partly it’s to thwart resellers/bots that buy and turn and sell for a huge markup, especially from online shopping. I also think it’s applied in a sporadic way depending on who you are what you buy and whether you fit the “reseller profile”.  CYA by LV.
> 
> And finally as with LV, who knows really?!  It makes good business sense doesn’t it, customer has $, customer would like x, company sells x. Business 101. But LV doesn’t do business 101 - strange rules, weird drops, prepay and never receive your item after they hold your money for weeks or months, quality issues, etc etc. In the end most of us are left guessing.


Recently I’ve been wondering if they purposely made their bags with flaws to show us that it’s really “one of a kind” handmade. I don’t think there are any other brands like LV where at times, certain items like the infamous monogram cles key pouch get so many “variations”.


----------



## DME

DrTr said:


> Great question!  It’s on the website as official policy, likely worldwide. I think at least partly it’s to thwart resellers/bots that buy and turn and sell for a huge markup, especially from online shopping. I also think it’s applied in a sporadic way depending on who you are what you buy and whether you fit the “reseller profile”.  CYA by LV.
> 
> And finally as with LV, who knows really?!  It makes good business sense doesn’t it, customer has $, customer would like x, company sells x. Business 101. But LV doesn’t do business 101 - strange rules, weird drops, prepay and never receive your item after they hold your money for weeks or months, quality issues, etc etc. In the end most of us are left guessing.



YMMV, but my account has been yellow for a while now based on my purchase history over the last 15 months. Normally I shop luxury less, but with the pandemic, I’ve been shopping it more and LV is one of my go-tos. I rarely purchase online and I don’t always purchase from the same CA or store, but I’ve been told it’s to make sure we aren’t purchasing with the sole intent to resell. I have yet to be denied a purchase, but a manager does have to come by and approve it it the system before a CA can finish my transaction. I have found that it helps to express knowledge of the brand while you are working with a CA, not rush the transaction and talk about the pieces you already own (if not show off some you are carrying that day). That helps to show you are a true buyer. HTH!


----------



## DrTr

DME said:


> YMMV, but my account has been yellow for a while now based on my purchase history over the last 15 months. Normally I shop luxury less, but with the pandemic, I’ve been shopping it more and LV is one of my go-tos. I rarely purchase online and I don’t always purchase from the same CA or store, but I’ve been told it’s to make sure we aren’t purchasing with the sole intent to resell. I have yet to be denied a purchase, but a manager does have to come by and approve it it the system before a CA can finish my transaction. I have found that it helps to express knowledge of the brand while you are working with a CA, not rush the transaction and talk about the pieces you already own (if not show off some you are carrying that day). That helps to show you are a true buyer. HTH!


I have definitely exceed the “rules” in a variety of ways, and can still buy what I wish. I don’t fit the profile of a reseller and don’t do that, and I’m not always searching for only HTF bags.  I also have 2 great SAs I work with primarily and that helps. Like you, my pandemic buying went way up. It’s already slowed (And my wallet says yay!) due to some things opening up again. I was responding to Adeline re why the heck they wouldn’t sell to a willing customer. I’ve always thought it was to stop resellers whenever possible so that good regular customers have a chance to buy from LV directly.

I can also say after the latest obscene PI I will be much more careful and considered about my purchases, they have gone ridiculous and have an inflated sense of where their actual leather goods (not canvas) fit in luxury, and unless it is 100% true love bye bye!  I’m hoping to see the midnight fuschia canvas in HD pics so I can even consider whether it’s worth it, but if not I have enjoyed my pandemic shopping with LV. Canvas has been a true help during Covid, but also love it for it’s lightweight durable carefree nature. H has my  for leather as there is just no comparison in skins, quality or craftsmanship.

No matter anyone’s preference, all of us deserve a nice shopping experience and good quality!!


----------



## 23adeline

DrTr said:


> Great question!  It’s on the website as official policy, likely worldwide. I think at least partly it’s to thwart resellers/bots that buy and turn and sell for a huge markup, especially from online shopping. I also think it’s applied in a sporadic way depending on who you are what you buy and whether you fit the “reseller profile”.  CYA by LV.
> 
> And finally as with LV, who knows really?!  It makes good business sense doesn’t it, customer has $, customer would like x, company sells x. Business 101. But LV doesn’t do business 101 - strange rules, weird drops, prepay and never receive your item after they hold your money for weeks or months, quality issues, etc etc. In the end most of us are left guessing.


I didn’t bother to read their policy but I’ll go and read later 
I bought about 70 items last year and returned / exchanged maybe  4 items due to their quality issues, and my friend in China bought even more items than me , eg. lately he bought 4 new nano monogram speedy at one go for his nieces  . When I shopped in London , I felt like my CA there wanted to sell me the whole store, even though I already confirm 8 items , he was still working hard recommending other bags to me
 
 That’s why I wonder which countries are implementing the purchase limit thingy


----------



## Cathindy

23adeline said:


> I didn’t bother to read their policy but I’ll go and read later
> I bought about 70 items last year and returned / exchanged maybe  4 items due to their quality issues, and my friend in China bought even more items than me , eg. lately he bought 4 new nano monogram speedy at one go for his nieces  . When I shopped in London , I felt like my CA there wanted to sell me the whole store, even though I already confirm 8 items , he was still working hard recommending other bags to me
> 
> That’s why I wonder which countries are implementing the purchase limit thingy



Wow, just the fact that one store has 4 nano speedy baffles me  I think in the whole Netherlands the stores didn’t even receive 4 nano’s since it’s release hahahaha.


----------



## leechiyong

23adeline said:


> I didn’t bother to read their policy but I’ll go and read later
> I bought about 70 items last year and returned / exchanged maybe  4 items due to their quality issues, and my friend in China bought even more items than me , eg. lately he bought 4 new nano monogram speedy at one go for his nieces  . When I shopped in London , I felt like my CA there wanted to sell me the whole store, even though I already confirm 8 items , he was still working hard recommending other bags to me
> 
> That’s why I wonder which countries are implementing the purchase limit thingy


I think it generally varies per situation and is used to notify the store one might be a reseller, where the store then determines whether or not the situation warrants banning.  Outside of catching someone red-handed (oh, look, this IG seller's items matches 95% of what we sold this customer and the two items we purchased back scanned as theirs), they don't want to alienate their best customers.  Purchase patterns of good customers and resellers have a lot of overlap, so the rules just give guidelines of what to be aware.


----------



## MegPoort

23adeline said:


> I ended up ordering this as well, I like that it has both sides different colours, I love the white side


Did you order through concierge or your ca? I need a good ca recommendation. Mine is not very helpful.


----------



## cXm

DME said:


> YMMV, but my account has been yellow for a while now based on my purchase history over the last 15 months. Normally I shop luxury less, but with the pandemic, I’ve been shopping it more and LV is one of my go-tos. I rarely purchase online and I don’t always purchase from the same CA or store, but I’ve been told it’s to make sure we aren’t purchasing with the sole intent to resell. I have yet to be denied a purchase, but a manager does have to come by and approve it it the system before a CA can finish my transaction. I have found that it helps to express knowledge of the brand while you are working with a CA, not rush the transaction and talk about the pieces you already own (if not show off some you are carrying that day). That helps to show you are a true buyer. HTH!



Is your account still yellow flagged? Has it affected your online purchasing? I'm concerned about my account, I work with 2 CAs usually, but are well over their 8 transactions limit. I was told in store it doesn't matter, as the mangers know of me, but I'm concerned it will affect my online purchasing, as there pieces that pop up every know and then that my CA's can't get.


----------



## travelbliss

@Sunshine mama ,  here's something we could consider !! (Thank you to @Emphosix for the eye candy !! )


----------



## excalibur

travelbliss said:


> @Sunshine mama ,  here's something we could consider !! (Thank you to @Emphosix for the eye candy !! )
> 
> View attachment 5351464



Looks very nice! 
Wish they would make a Toiletry 26 for this collection.


----------



## EljayaBisous22

travelbliss said:


> @Sunshine mama ,  here's something we could consider !! (Thank you to @Emphosix for the eye candy !! )
> 
> View attachment 5351464


OMG I love this! I have the same one from the 'Game On' collection and love it.    I really hope they make this!


----------



## travelbliss

EljayaBisous22 said:


> OMG I love this! I have the same one from the 'Game On' collection and love it.    I really hope they make this!


They should,  it already has a SKU #.  But still pending where it is officially released ... hoping @Emphosix can chime in !!


----------



## Babxie

Is anyone ordering this? Though I’m not in love with the color, I love it’s dual color. Hope they make other color combinations.


----------



## travelbliss

excalibur said:


> Looks very nice!
> Wish they would make a Toiletry 26 for this collection.



Hmm don't count on it.  They are releasing the re-vamped TP 26 as an actual bag with a strap to be released in May/June...at a markup, of course !!


----------



## Doodles825

Some RTW and twist pics
Courtesy of RED micio_oo 喵透明


----------



## Bumbles

travelbliss said:


> @Sunshine mama ,  here's something we could consider !! (Thank you to @Emphosix for the eye candy !! )
> 
> View attachment 5351464


This is gorgeous isn’t it? Are you going to get the wapity or this?


----------



## DME

cXm said:


> Is your account still yellow flagged? Has it affected your online purchasing? I'm concerned about my account, I work with 2 CAs usually, but are well over their 8 transactions limit. I was told in store it doesn't matter, as the mangers know of me, but I'm concerned it will affect my online purchasing, as there pieces that pop up every know and then that my CA's can't get.



I rarely buy online, so I can’t comment there. My account is still yellow, so I need a manager to approve purchases in store. It’s fine, but it does take extra time. I know the drill, so I always joke with the CA, who is usually relieved that I get it.


----------



## lemondln

Doodles825 said:


> Some RTW and twist pics
> Courtesy of RED micio_oo 喵透明
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5351589
> View attachment 5351590
> View attachment 5351591
> View attachment 5351592
> View attachment 5351593
> View attachment 5351594



This model from squid game is gorgeous


----------



## Iamminda

Babxie said:


> View attachment 5351472
> 
> Is anyone ordering this? Though I’m not in love with the color, I love it’s dual color. Hope they make other color combinations.



I would totally order this if I didn’t already have pretty much the same key pouch from my Trio Messenger set (mine has a leather piping around the edge and a clip on the outside and also two colors).


----------



## Chrissy14223

23adeline said:


> May I know what country are you in? I don‘t get why they implement this, clients are willing to pay, why do they limit them?


I'm in the US


----------



## bagsamplified

lemondln said:


> This model from squid game is gorgeous


Jung HoYeon. She is my absolute favourite supermodel.


----------



## Emphosix

M81348



M81422


----------



## Emphosix

Bubblegram

M59793



M59799



M59800


----------



## Emphosix

New Capucines

M59863



M59879



M59882



M59883



M59928



M59969



M20513



M20514



M20536




M20545


----------



## Emphosix

Twists

M59884



M59885



M59894



M59896



M59886


----------



## Emphosix

M59944


----------



## Emphosix

Bagatelle

M46002



M46113


----------



## Emphosix

Marceau 

M46127


----------



## Emphosix

M59905



M59842


----------



## Emphosix

Madeleine

M46041



M46008


----------



## Emphosix

M20589



M20590


----------



## Emphosix

M20507



M59939


----------



## Emphosix

M46128


----------



## Emphosix

M20531



M20568


----------



## bbcerisette66

Emphosix said:


> Madeleine
> 
> M46041
> View attachment 5351801
> 
> 
> M46008
> View attachment 5351802


Beautiful and new model !!!! Do you know its measurements ?


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> I would totally order this if I didn’t already have pretty much the same key pouch from my Trio Messenger set (mine has a leather piping around the edge and a clip on the outside and also two colors).


Same!  Still tempted though   Love a Good canvas key pouch!


----------



## DrTr

Thanks for the eye candy @Emphosix!

I can’t help but notice that much of what many of us here do to individualize and adorn our bags is now ending up on what LV is selling!  Copycats  and I prefer to do my own adornment personally. Oh well, nothing so far that will endanger my wallet.  I still hope to see the sunset canvas pieces for April, to know what is actually releasing. Can’t wait for that.


----------



## luxurista

Chrissy14223 said:


> I was told yes both on a call and in an email from Concierge.  The limit is 8 total transactions in 4 weeks.



Gotcha. Thanks for clarifying. I did return a bag about a week ago…  I bought both the Boetie PM & MM and returned the larger one. Is there a limit on returns before they ban you? I always get anxious about returning and try to do it at a minimum… but sometimes things just don’t work out, especially when shopping remotely.


----------



## travelbliss

Thank you @Emphosix for updating the thread.   I wish there were more SLGs being offered.  Seems like the same stuff as last S/S season.  I do like the corals and purples on the Capucines.  No Speedys in the new canvas and haven't seen a new Pochette Accessoires (single, not multi) in ages !


----------



## travelbliss

Bumbles said:


> This is gorgeous isn’t it? Are you going to get the wapity or this?


Honestly @Bumbles,  I don't need another Cosmetic pouch, and I used to own a Wapity before, and it holds way too little for me.  I have lots of Elizabeth glasses cases just because I wanted to have something in those prints but I may end up "admiring" instead of "acquiring" this time around.  I like the pastel lavenders, but it's still a bit similar to the BTP from 2021,  and between that and the Watercolors,  I went overboard.  The price jack also leaves me a bit .  There's also the Fall Mono Florals which I've really been watching.  Did you decide on the Wapity ?


----------



## Delly

Does anyone know the approximate price points for the neverfull in the sunset pastel? In euros


----------



## Sunshine mama

Babxie said:


> I’m picturing the Micro Metis to be a very small bag? As in so small you can’t fit a phone? Hoping it could at least fit an iPhone!


I'm thinking the same thing. 
Just by counting the LVs and the flowers,  if the mono print on this micro Metis bag is the same as the regular sized mono print, then I think it may be very similar in width as a Nice Nano.


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> This looks like the Rose des Vents to me.


Looks smaller though,  right?


----------



## leechiyong

Sunshine mama said:


> Looks smaller though,  right?


Yes, I believe it is.  LV tends to stick to smaller bags with exotics.


Sunshine mama said:


> I'm thinking the same thing.
> Just by counting the LVs and the flowers,  if the mono print on this micro Metis bag is the same as the regular sized mono print, then I think it may be very similar in width as a Nice Nano.
> View attachment 5352009
> View attachment 5352010


Seems about right to me.  I'm so excited for more pictures to get released to determine it's cuteness factor!


----------



## excalibur

Delly said:


> Does anyone know the approximate price points for the neverfull in the sunset pastel? In euros



it’s USD 2700 (same price as speedy 20
empreinte released last year), so my guess is around €2000-2100


----------



## EljayaBisous22

Emphosix said:


> M59944
> View attachment 5351783
> View attachment 5351784
> View attachment 5351785
> View attachment 5351789


I definitely need dis!


----------



## glitzgal97

Ahhhhhhh which to choose all so beautiful! I definitely want the cosmetic pouch too!


----------



## glitzgal97

I just put down deposit for the marshmallow, cosmetic pouche, and the on the go.  While the pastel neverfull looks gorgeous, I need to budget for the glitter collection coming this summer ahhhhhhh


----------



## Emphosix

glitzgal97 said:


> Ahhhhhhh which to choose all so beautiful! I definitely want the cosmetic pouch too!


You should wait for final pictures and then decide what to get. Those (neverfulls, marshmallow) are still the early internal pictures and won’t represent the final product


----------



## glitzgal97

Emphosix said:


> You should wait for final pictures and then decide what to get. Those (neverfulls, marshmallow) are still the early internal pictures and won’t represent the final product


oh man I didn't realize there would be final pictures...ugh...fingers crossed they're beautiful in person haha, my SA told me I could return anything I didn't like (he's so sweet, I've been reading horror stories people have been having with returns on this forum)


----------



## chelsmcfarland

glitzgal97 said:


> I just put down deposit for the marshmallow, cosmetic pouche, and the on the go.  While the pastel neverfull looks gorgeous, I need to budget for the glitter collection coming this summer ahhhhhhh


What is this glitter collection you speak of?


----------



## glitzgal97

chelsmcfarland said:


> What is this glitter collection you speak of?


The June Stardust collection!  According to Foxy it's a shimmery empreinte and there are light pink items coming!!  I HOPE it's like the silver glitter men's collection that was just released!


----------



## Emphosix

glitzgal97 said:


> The June Stardust collection!  According to Foxy it's a shimmery empreinte and there are light pink items coming!!  I HOPE it's like the silver glitter men's collection that was just released!


It’s not that shiny as the mens glitter. It’s very light pastel with a sparkly touch / spray effect. I think high quality pictures won’t be able available before may


----------



## Bumbles

travelbliss said:


> Honestly @Bumbles,  I don't need another Cosmetic pouch, and I used to own a Wapity before, and it holds way too little for me.  I have lots of Elizabeth glasses cases just because I wanted to have something in those prints but I may end up "admiring" instead of "acquiring" this time around.  I like the pastel lavenders, but it's still a bit similar to the BTP from 2021,  and between that and the Watercolors,  I went overboard.  The price jack also leaves me a bit .  There's also the Fall Mono Florals which I've really been watching.  Did you decide on the Wapity ?


I’m interested in the wapity for sure, but slightly concerned abt the light print and also the interior colour. For sure it’s more getting something to have in the print, but usefulness the size is not that big. I think your right and very wise to just admire and not acquire this time round. I think we get caught up is wanting something ‘small’ in the print of that particular collection and get an slg, but in the end they all add up and just stack up and become collectors items rather than being used. I definitely want to slow down on pretty slgs as I have too many of those too!


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

glitzgal97 said:


> Ahhhhhhh which to choose all so beautiful! I definitely want the cosmetic pouch too!


Those pictures are eye candies. Do you have any ideas on the sunset pastel petit sac plat? I saw a picture on foxy's instagram but it seems the color her picture showed a richer pink on the monograms. I am so excited to see how it looks on the final piece of petit sac plat


----------



## 23adeline

leechiyong said:


> I think it generally varies per situation and is used to notify the store one might be a reseller, where the store then determines whether or not the situation warrants banning.  Outside of catching someone red-handed (oh, look, this IG seller's items matches 95% of what we sold this customer and the two items we purchased back scanned as theirs), they don't want to alienate their best customers.  Purchase patterns of good customers and resellers have a lot of overlap, so the rules just give guidelines of what to be aware.


I asked my CS about the purchase limit after I read it in their website, my CS told me that is not applicable to me  In fact he said they won’t ban genuine clients , maybe they are more generous 


Cathindy said:


> Wow, just the fact that one store has 4 nano speedy baffles me  I think in the whole Netherlands the stores didn’t even receive 4 nano’s since it’s release hahahaha.


I think China always gets a lot of stocks, that friend bought 2 blue denim and 1 pink denim nano speedy , I was so envy


----------



## 23adeline

MegPoort said:


> Did you order through concierge or your ca? I need a good ca recommendation. Mine is not very helpful.


I have an online CS that take care of my account, and I have a CA at my  regular LV store too. But I always order upcoming launching items from online CS, because over here online and physical stores get different stocks allocation, online gets stocks faster . My CA couldn’t order upcoming items, she could only wait to see what stocks would be allocated to their store . 
Maybe you should try to order online, in case LV at your region operates the same way as my region .


----------



## travelbliss

Anyone notice if the straps on these gorgeous Neverfulls are canvas or leather ?   @Emphosix
Canvas straps would be the deal breaker for me, no matter how LVoely these patterns are.


----------



## DrTr

travelbliss said:


> Anyone notice if the straps on these gorgeous Neverfulls are canvas or leather ?   @Emphosix
> Canvas straps would be the deal breaker for me, no matter how LVoely these patterns are.
> 
> View attachment 5352840
> 
> View attachment 5352841


They look like leather. My escale NV has pink leather from 2 years ago. My first spring NF from 2019 does have canvas straps, but I actually love them as that NF can go out in any weather without worry.


----------



## Emphosix

travelbliss said:


> Anyone notice if the straps on these gorgeous Neverfulls are canvas or leather ?   @Emphosix
> Canvas straps would be the deal breaker for me, no matter how LVoely these patterns are.
> 
> View attachment 5352840
> 
> View attachment 5352841


Looks like leather to me.. but I would wait for final pictures.. shouldn’t take too long until they are available I guess


----------



## MissyExile

Emphosix said:


> It’s not that shiny as the mens glitter. It’s very light pastel with a sparkly touch / spray effect. I think high quality pictures won’t be able available before may


Would you say its like the blue empriente that launched last year? the "shimmery" one?


----------



## rcsmith817

Emphosix said:


> Bubblegram
> 
> M59793
> View attachment 5351763
> 
> 
> M59799
> View attachment 5351764
> 
> 
> M59800
> View attachment 5351765


Any idea on if this will come out in a OTG PM?


----------



## Iamminda

leechiyong said:


> Anxiously awaiting any news on the micro metis.



Hi L.  I saw these images yesterday on IG from this SA (no additional info atm).


----------



## _jlv

Emphosix said:


> M59944
> View attachment 5351783
> View attachment 5351784
> View attachment 5351785
> View attachment 5351789


definitely sold on the cosmetic pouch, it will hold more than the wapity and love that i'd be able to clean the inside if it got dirty.


----------



## EljayaBisous22

_jlv said:


> definitely sold on the cosmetic pouch, it will hold more than the wapity and love that i'd be able to clean the inside if it got dirty.


Those are my thoughts on the wapity versus cosmetic pouch as well! I have a cosmetic pouch already and love it. The wapity is definitely cute but given the anticipated price of these items I am going with the one that I 'love' more


----------



## EljayaBisous22

I have a Samsung S20 and I can comfortably fit it in my cosmetic pouch. Lots of room left over for other bits and bobs. 
I recall someone mentioning that their phone didn't fit in the wapity earlier. 
This is me trying to justify what I expect to be a ridiculously expensive cosmetic pouch with some 'practical reasoning'


----------



## _jlv

EljayaBisous22 said:


> I have a Samsung S20 and I can comfortably fit it in my cosmetic pouch. Lots of room left over for other bits and bobs.
> I recall someone mentioning that their phone didn't fit in the wapity earlier.
> This is me trying to justify what I expect to be a ridiculously expensive cosmetic pouch with some 'practical reasoning'


That is about the same size as my iphone 13 pro so I'm sold, thank you for justifying it for me too haha


----------



## luvpurses03

My digital CA told me I can already pre-order the NF in Midnight Fuchsia. Price in US is $2,710. Debating whether I should take it. Is it too expensive for a canvas? Then again I was told it’s a special limited edition. And I love purple! So torn! Thoughts?


----------



## snibor

luvpurses03 said:


> My digital CA told me I can already pre-order the NF in Midnight Fuchsia. Price in US is $2,710. Debating whether I should take it. Is it too expensive for a canvas? Then again I was told it’s a special limited edition. And I love purple! So torn! Thoughts?


Take it. Yes it’s too expensive but prices are just going to keep going up.  I’m not a neverfull fan but if you like the bag, I say grab it while you can.


----------



## Iamminda

Iamminda said:


> Hi L.  I saw these images yesterday on IG from this SA (no additional info atm).



@leechiyong.  I saw the dimensions of the micro Metis from another SA (whom I think doesn’t want people to post her IG pictures elsewhere even if credited, not sure).  Anyways, it says 5.5 in (L) X 4.3 in (H) x 1.4 in (W).  Think you will love this size


----------



## EljayaBisous22

_jlv said:


> That is about the same size as my iphone 13 pro so I'm sold, thank you for justifying it for me too haha


Happy to 'help' hahha


----------



## EljayaBisous22

luvpurses03 said:


> My digital CA told me I can already pre-order the NF in Midnight Fuchsia. Price in US is $2,710. Debating whether I should take it. Is it too expensive for a canvas? Then again I was told it’s a special limited edition. And I love purple! So torn! Thoughts?


I think it depends if you really love it. I got the BTP NF last year because I had to have the Hawaii inspired print. Every time I see it, it makes me happy  
The price was $3000 Canadian which made me less happy but I srly think I would be dreaming about it if I had not gotten it. Preloved would be even more expensive than buying from LV if you decide later that you need it. 
At least this year's NF does not have vachetta straps which is a plus.


----------



## leechiyong

Iamminda said:


> @leechiyong.  I saw the dimensions of the micro Metis from another SA (whom I think doesn’t want people to post her IG pictures elsewhere even if credited, not sure).  Anyways, it says 5.5 in (L) X 4.3 in (H) x 1.4 in (W).  Think you will love this size


I'm drooling over this one!  Not sure how ready I am for micros to be above the $1500 mark though.


----------



## Iamminda

Here are the dimensions of the Micro Metis that the other SA posted.


----------



## Doodles825

OTG MNG EMPR
ROSE GRIS JAUNE




TINY BPACK MNG 
KAKI BEIGE CRÈME


----------



## lv_katie

Iamminda said:


> Here are the dimensions of the Micro Metis that the other SA posted.


5.5 x 4.3 x 1.4 (micro Métis)
5.5 x 3.5 x  .8 (mini pochette)
The micro Métis in empreinte won’t fit my phone but that gray version is


----------



## Emphosix

Hm only certain pictures are available of the micro metis... I think they forgot to take some  
This looks like they are using the mens empreinte taurillon?! That explains the high price of the bag


----------



## Jumper

To be honest, everyday I’m just waiting for more pictures to drop and convince myself, “no… I shouldn’t be getting any more LV bags.”
“No…. Why do they look so pretty? What? The price is XXXX?” 
“I think maybe I should wait for the next prettier bag/color, first before deciding anything.”
I was almost convinced that I needed something in Sunrise Pastel because of the lovely sweet colors. But I have no need for any of the SLGs they are coming out in and the bags are all without top zip closure (which personally I’m not so comfortable with). Then I take a look at the price tag. I’m even more uncomfortable with that, when it’s not even in a bag that I would go for normally… 

So my next wait is for the second “S” of the “SS 2022” collection - maybe something in stardust Empreinte. Sunrise Pastel is pretty, but I shouldn’t be buying for the sake of buying something because I will be too afraid to use the light colored items while midnight fuchsia items are too limited.


----------



## DrTr

Jumper said:


> To be honest, everyday I’m just waiting for more pictures to drop and convince myself, “no… I shouldn’t be getting any more LV bags.”
> “No…. Why do they look so pretty? What? The price is XXXX?”
> “I think maybe I should wait for the next prettier bag/color, first before deciding anything.”
> I was almost convinced that I needed something in Sunrise Pastel because of the lovely sweet colors. But I have no need for any of the SLGs they are coming out in and the bags are all without top zip closure (which personally I’m not so comfortable with). Then I take a look at the price tag. I’m even more uncomfortable with that, when it’s not even in a bag that I would go for normally…
> 
> So my next wait is for the second “S” of the “SS 2022” collection - maybe something in stardust Empreinte. Sunrise Pastel is pretty, but I shouldn’t be buying for the sake of buying something because I will be too afraid to use the light colored items while midnight fuchsia items are too limited.


I’m with you!  The only bag I would be partially interested in is the MF Neverfull and I haven’t seen a good pic yet and it appears it’s the giant monogram again. I would prefer normal size, and maybe it’s normal on one side, giant on other.  But the prices for these bags are stratospheric and I find something off about each one that would make it not very practical (tho we all have impractical LV   ). The sunrise pastel I would like but there is so much turquoise/pale blue in it. I know LV doubled down on leather (just when we could use more sustainable manufacturing!) but I’m still a canvas LV woman. And the mini PM won’t fit any phone except maybe a flip from 1995! So after all the buildup about purple, it seems LV dropped most of it and that was really my interest.  It will be strange not to buy any summer piece, as I usually do because I have loved the color pieces.  I also hear more talk around here about these idiotic prices and it sounds like many of us are saying “gotta be true love“. Maybe when all HD pics are available It will be easier to say no or yes.


----------



## bagsamplified

Emphosix said:


> Hm only certain pictures are available of the micro metis... I think they forgot to take some
> This looks like they are using the mens empreinte taurillon?! That explains the high price of the bag
> 
> View attachment 5353543
> View attachment 5353544
> View attachment 5353545
> View attachment 5353546
> View attachment 5353547
> View attachment 5353548
> View attachment 5353549
> View attachment 5353550
> View attachment 5353551


This reminded me of the men’s blue empreinte taurillon, too! Exciting if it is. 

I do prefer how the Men's metalware is matte in the same colour, though, but at least in the women's with traditional metal it might be less prone to hairline scratches? But have never owned LV bags with clasps of either sort so can't say. Do they tend to scratch, anyone who owns a women's bag with this similar clasp?


----------



## bagsamplified

Emphosix said:


> Hm only certain pictures are available of the micro metis... I think they forgot to take some
> This looks like they are using the mens empreinte taurillon?! That explains the high price of the bag
> 
> View attachment 5353543
> View attachment 5353544
> View attachment 5353545
> View attachment 5353546
> View attachment 5353547
> View attachment 5353548
> View attachment 5353549
> View attachment 5353550
> View attachment 5353551


Ooh now I'm wondering if there will also be wallets and coin purses in this leather and colours!


----------



## DrTr

bagsamplified said:


> This reminded me of the men’s blue empreinte taurillon, too! Exciting if it is.
> 
> I do prefer how the Men's metalware is matte in the same colour, though, but at least in the women's with traditional metal it might be less prone to hairline scratches? But have never owned LV bags with clasps of either sort so can't say. Do they tend to scratch, anyone who owns a women's bag with this similar clasp?


The PM because of its clasp does get hairline scratches. I have 2 bags with this clasp, the hairline scratches are underneath the clasp where you can‘t see then when the bag is closed. But all hardware will get hairline scratches over time. I like the clasp, and no matter gold or silver, you will get scratches, it’s the nature of metal. HTH


----------



## bagsamplified

DrTr said:


> The PM because of its clasp does get hairline scratches. I have 2 bags with this clasp, the hairline scratches are underneath the clasp where you can‘t see then when the bag is closed. But all hardware will get hairline scratches over time. I like the clasp, and no matter gold or silver, you will get scratches, it’s the nature of metal. HTH


Thank you, and good points! I don't mind if scratches under the clasp, that's expected. I guess exterior scratches on the metal would be very hard to see, if they happened.

I still love these upcoming colours despite the small size! It keeps reminding me of a belt bag for some reason. The Men's taurillon has a sling or belt bag version, perhaps that's why. But the Men's one is much bigger.

Thanks again!


----------



## litoxcici

Doodles825 said:


> OTG MNG EMPR
> ROSE GRIS JAUNE
> View attachment 5353532
> 
> View attachment 5353533
> 
> TINY BPACK MNG
> KAKI BEIGE CRÈME
> View attachment 5353534
> 
> View attachment 5353535


I wish it was pink on both sides for the OTG.  The yellow is giving me pause :/


----------



## TangerineKandy

The micro metis in grey is  but it wont fit my phone so looks like I'll be going with the regular turtledove!


----------



## Emphosix

Final midnight Fuchsia Color / Never go by the internal pictures and instead wait for the final color....:


----------



## Emphosix

M45976



M45978


----------



## AleeLee

Emphosix said:


> Final midnight Fuchsia Color / Never go by the internal pictures and instead wait for the final color....:
> View attachment 5353887
> View attachment 5353888
> View attachment 5353891
> View attachment 5353894


Ohhhhh my heart!!!! I'm loving it. Thank you for posting. I kind of want this now too.


----------



## EljayaBisous22

Emphosix said:


> Final midnight Fuchsia Color / Never go by the internal pictures and instead wait for the final color....:
> View attachment 5353887
> View attachment 5353888
> View attachment 5353891
> View attachment 5353894


Uh oh i kind of love this. Any idea on pricing? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lv_katie

TangerineKandy said:


> The micro metis in grey is  but it wont fit my phone so looks like I'll be going with the regular turtledove!


Yes same!!! I do love this color but they could have made it at least wide enough for a phone or a slip back pocket!  

But it’s so cute and I do like that detachable strap !

In comparison, I’ve had the ysl small loulou in gray in my cart for awhile and it’s 1390 (micro Métis is 1800+) and can fit my phone.


----------



## Doodles825

EljayaBisous22 said:


> Uh oh i kind of love this. Any idea on pricing? Thanks for sharing!



$2,910


----------



## EljayaBisous22

YIKES! I am assuming that this is American $ as well. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Doodles825

EljayaBisous22 said:


> YIKES! I am assuming that this is American $ as well. Thanks for the info!



Yup USD. Gonna exceed $3K with tax!


----------



## Emphosix

Nevefull has big monogram on both sides. I have pictures but dont feel like posting them today


----------



## AleeLee

My CA just told me that the Neverfull will be priced at $3450 + tax. CAD 

I said "I'll get back to her"


----------



## maxynot

Emphosix said:


> Final midnight Fuchsia Color / Never go by the internal pictures and instead wait for the final color....:
> View attachment 5353887
> View attachment 5353888
> View attachment 5353891
> View attachment 5353894


Reminds me of the ss22 men colors that just came out


----------



## LV666

Thanks for sharing the picture of the midnight fuchsia. So exited for the Neverfull. In case you do feel like sharing today, I wouldn’t mind


----------



## EljayaBisous22

Does anyone know what fits in the papillon? Or have any thoughts on it?


----------



## DrTr

Emphosix said:


> Nevefull has big monogram on both sides. I have pictures but dont feel like posting them today


Thanks for the information as always. Big mono on both sides = big no from me. Glad given the price.


----------



## AleeLee

DrTr said:


> Thanks for the information as always. Big mono on both sides = big no from me. Glad given the price.


I'm disappointed in that too!!!! I'm not confident I'd be able to resist, if it had regular mono on the other side. It's kind of a relief and let-down at the same time. Bitter-sweet.


----------



## DrTr

AleeLee said:


> I'm disappointed in that too!!!! I'm not confident I'd be able to resist, if it had regular mono on the other side. It's kind of a relief and let-down at the same time. Bitter-sweet.


I know - my last two summer NF had large mono in one side, regular on the other. Carry them with regular facing out. Since LV almost never does purple I was hoping for a real hit, but it just doesn’t seem this is it. Too bad, except for happy happy wallet!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Emphosix said:


> Final midnight Fuchsia Color / Never go by the internal pictures and instead wait for the final color....:
> View attachment 5353887
> View attachment 5353888
> View attachment 5353891
> View attachment 5353894


Oups ! Such a beauty


----------



## TeriT

AleeLee said:


> My CA just told me that the Neverfull will be priced at $3450 + tax. CAD
> 
> I said "I'll get back to her"



Thank you for the price info. Pricey - but so pretty! Apologies if this has already been shared- but do we know launch date for the collection? Specifically the NF? Thank you.


----------



## excalibur

I find the papillon way too small and not practical, plus the crazy price doesn’t justify it at all.


----------



## rcsmith817

luvpurses03 said:


> My digital CA told me I can already pre-order the NF in Midnight Fuchsia. Price in US is $2,710. Debating whether I should take it. Is it too expensive for a canvas? Then again I was told it’s a special limited edition. And I love purple! So torn! Thoughts?


Can you possibly DM me their contact info? I’m being told thru customer service this collection cannot be pre-ordered which I know is incorrect. My store CA can’t order yet, but I know calling has more options than in store CA’s.


----------



## Doodles825

TeriT said:


> Thank you for the price info. Pricey - but so pretty! Apologies if this has already been shared- but do we know launch date for the collection? Specifically the NF? Thank you.


I think launch is April 15th


----------



## brnicutie

luvpurses03 said:


> My digital CA told me I can already pre-order the NF in Midnight Fuchsia. Price in US is $2,710. Debating whether I should take it. Is it too expensive for a canvas? Then again I was told it’s a special limited edition. And I love purple! So torn! Thoughts?


I'm surprised that US is getting the Midnight Fuchsia. Someone posted that Europe won't be getting them.


----------



## travelbliss

Emphosix said:


> Final midnight Fuchsia Color / Never go by the internal pictures and instead wait for the final color....:
> View attachment 5353887
> View attachment 5353888
> View attachment 5353891
> View attachment 5353894



Seriously ??  Looks like someone dropped the paint airbrush and called it a day !!


----------



## luvpurses03

brnicutie said:


> I'm surprised that US is getting the Midnight Fuchsia. Someone posted that Europe won't be getting them.



Hmm, interesting. I haven’t pulled the trigger yet. Then I heard from another digital CA that the darker purple color wave may be cancelled, but the pastel purple will definitely launch next month. I’m confirming with her if with darker purple she meant the midnight fuchsia. It’ll be a bummber if it’s launched will indeed be cancelled.


----------



## brnicutie

luvpurses03 said:


> Hmm, interesting. I haven’t pulled the trigger yet. Then I heard from another digital CA that the darker purple color wave may be cancelled, but the pastel purple will definitely launch next month. I’m confirming with her if with darker purple she meant the midnight fuchsia. It’ll be a bummber if it’s launched will indeed be cancelled.


Please keep us updated. I asked my CA and he didn't see the Midnight Fuchsia. I'm in the US also.


----------



## Doodles825

Courtesy of RED


----------



## EljayaBisous22

luvpurses03 said:


> Hmm, interesting. I haven’t pulled the trigger yet. Then I heard from another digital CA that the darker purple color wave may be cancelled, but the pastel purple will definitely launch next month. I’m confirming with her if with darker purple she meant the midnight fuchsia. It’ll be a bummber if it’s launched will indeed be cancelled.


I hope they do make items in the colour. Foxy did post a key ring in the Midnight Fuschia so it would be confusing if they released official photos and then didn't do it but could always change i guess


----------



## excalibur

luvpurses03 said:


> Hmm, interesting. I haven’t pulled the trigger yet. Then I heard from another digital CA that the darker purple color wave may be cancelled, but the pastel purple will definitely launch next month. I’m confirming with her if with darker purple she meant the midnight fuchsia. It’ll be a bummber if it’s launched will indeed be cancelled.



maybe it’s cancelled due to potential color transfer? I mean, We’ve seen LV quality issues (and skyrocketing prices) so maybe it’s a high risk


----------



## Emphosix

Here you go! The Symbols seem to have some sort of 3D effect.

M20511


----------



## viewwing

Emphosix said:


> Here you go! The Symbols seem to have some sort of 3D effect.
> 
> M20511
> View attachment 5354507
> View attachment 5354508
> View attachment 5354511
> View attachment 5354513
> View attachment 5354515


I don’t know why but the color is somewhat painful to look at. And I’m a fuchsia lover too.


----------



## Jumper

Ki


viewwing said:


> I don’t know why but the color is somewhat painful to look at. And I’m a fuchsia lover too.


Kinda “too bright in your eyes”? The purple bit is too little…


----------



## viewwing

Jumper said:


> Ki
> 
> Kinda “too bright in your eyes”? The purple bit is too little…


Yep! I think that’s the problem... it’s like somehow the contrast is too stark and like the tv is not adjusted well...


----------



## excalibur

It’s too contrast, wish it would be more gradient effect like last time


----------



## Loriad

Emphosix said:


> Here you go! The Symbols seem to have some sort of 3D effect.
> 
> M20511
> View attachment 5354507
> View attachment 5354508
> View attachment 5354511
> View attachment 5354513
> View attachment 5354515


I'm a 100% purple girl and like fuschia too, but this does nothing for me.  Good for my wallet.


----------



## Babxie

Emphosix said:


> M59944
> View attachment 5351783
> View attachment 5351784
> View attachment 5351785
> View attachment 5351789


Does anyone know if the dimensions for this is 19 x 12 x 6 cm?


----------



## dodgegirl21

@Emphosix  Thank you for sharing the beautiful photos - do you have final photos of the sunset kaki?


----------



## Emphosix

dodgegirl21 said:


> @Emphosix  Thank you for sharing the beautiful photos - do you have final photos of the sunset kaki?


I post as soon as I have the images  I hope they will be available during this week!


----------



## dodgegirl21

Emphosix said:


> I post as soon as I have the images  I hope they will be available during this week!


Thank you!


----------



## LittleStar88

As exciting as this release is, it doesn't "wow" me like By The Pool and Escale did. My wallet is very pleased, especially given these prices.

I do like the pink/white/black Speedy 20, but already have Empriente Speedy 20 that doesn't get enough love. pink/white/black is cute but harder to match with my wardrobe.

That said, I can't wait to see everyone's loot once they start arriving!


----------



## Emphosix

M81266



M81389



M81390



M81398


----------



## _jlv

Emphosix said:


> M81266
> View attachment 5354847
> 
> 
> M81389
> View attachment 5354848
> 
> 
> M81390
> View attachment 5354849
> 
> 
> M81398
> View attachment 5354850


omg, is this a new nano noe? it's so cute! can't wait to see the dimensions. love the micro metis too.


----------



## DrTr

LittleStar88 said:


> As exciting as this release is, it doesn't "wow" me like By The Pool and Escale did. My wallet is very pleased, especially given these prices.
> 
> I do like the pink/white/black Speedy 20, but already have Empriente Speedy 20 that doesn't get enough love. pink/white/black is cute but harder to match with my wardrobe.
> 
> That said, I can't wait to see everyone's loot once they start arriving!


I’m with people here - what an odd gradient of fuschia, dark purple and almost black. And the contrast stitching on the pink handle and pink part of the bag looks almost dirty. This could have been a beautiful bag, but it’s sort of ”2 clicks off” somehow. Because I have 3 favorite colors in order, purple, pink and blue, I had high hopes for this NF but it just looks really quite strange, wonky and off.  And maybe I’m not seeing properly, but the bag handles look like canvas while the side cinch pieces seem to be leather.  The sunrise pastel looks nicer, but I don’t care for so much turquoise personally so not thrilled with that either. And I’m hoping they are almost done with the giant mono on everything. Maybe when people get one IRL it will look nicer, but for now I’m with you LittleStar88 - wallet is happy, especially with the ridiculous PI.

PS hope you are still enjoying your agenda, still loving mine!


----------



## zipporah

I definitely preferred the older pictures of the Neverfull. Normally I really like pink and purple together but the final version isn't wowing me.


----------



## ddebartolo

I’ve texted an SA that I don’t know too well as I don’t have a solid relationship with any of them, BUT what do I have to do to get this bag?? Does anyone have an SA who would put me on a list?  Thank you!


----------



## luvspurses

Emphosix said:


> M81266
> View attachment 5354847
> 
> 
> M81389
> View attachment 5354848
> 
> 
> M81390
> View attachment 5354849
> 
> 
> M81398
> View attachment 5354850


the little noe looks like the old mini noe from years ago. so cute.


----------



## travelbliss

Emphosix said:


> M81266
> View attachment 5354847
> 
> 
> M81389
> View attachment 5354848
> 
> 
> M81390
> View attachment 5354849
> 
> 
> M81398
> View attachment 5354850


Thanks for the pics !!  Do you have the pink/black cardholder pic to share ??  Seems like these bags are all shrinking....


----------



## LittleStar88

DrTr said:


> I’m with people here - what an odd gradient of fuschia, dark purple and almost black. And the contrast stitching on the pink handle and pink part of the bag looks almost dirty. This could have been a beautiful bag, but it’s sort of ”2 clicks off” somehow. Because I have 3 favorite colors in order, purple, pink and blue, I had high hopes for this NF but it just looks really quite strange, wonky and off.  And maybe I’m not seeing properly, but the bag handles look like canvas while the side cinch pieces seem to be leather.  The sunrise pastel looks nicer, but I don’t care for so much turquoise personally so not thrilled with that either. And I’m hoping they are almost done with the giant mono on everything. Maybe when people get one IRL it will look nicer, but for now I’m with you LittleStar88 - wallet is happy, especially with the ridiculous PI.
> 
> PS hope you are still enjoying your agenda, still loving mine!



I'm with you on this - the gradient doesn't seem as nice as it could be. The colors are a little jarring on the fuschia!

My agenda is on my desk next to me now - I don't use it as much as I simply admire it. Such a nice piece to have and oogle! I did just order the Muria with the intention to carry it with me daily, so hoping that having it = using it more often!

Hope you are loving yours


----------



## thelostlala

Anyone has dimensions info on the new Nano Noe? It looks so cute! TIA


----------



## _jlv

Foxy just posted this…wondering if you all had the same experience. I wasn’t able to pre-order, but CA wants me to put my card down and she’d order it for me when it comes (first come first serve). I’m guessing that’s the waitlist?


----------



## glitzgal97

_jlv said:


> View attachment 5355195
> 
> Foxy just posted this…wondering if you all had the same experience. I wasn’t able to pre-order, but CA wants me to put my card down and she’d order it for me when it comes (first come first serve). I’m guessing that’s the waitlist?


my CA charged me the full price as deposit but said not guaranteed


----------



## brnicutie

ddebartolo said:


> I’ve texted an SA that I don’t know too well as I don’t have a solid relationship with any of them, BUT what do I have to do to get this bag?? Does anyone have an SA who would put me on a list?  Thank you!


I'd give you my SA's info but you'd have to be in Honolulu. You have the cutest dog that I've ever seen.


----------



## RSMLV

_jlv said:


> View attachment 5355195
> 
> Foxy just posted this…wondering if you all had the same experience. I wasn’t able to pre-order, but CA wants me to put my card down and she’d order it for me when it comes (first come first serve). I’m guessing that’s the waitlist?


I was able to place a full deposit through CS. This is the email I received :
I am pleased to inform you, I am able to place a reservation request preorder for the Neverfull MM M20511 in Midnight Fuchsia, this is a special limited release so the order may require extra time to craft. Due to that, there is no estimated delivery timeframe and no guarantee.


----------



## Styleanyone

Has anyone ordered and received the 
*TRIO MINI ICONES*
M81081? The photos on the website don’t show how it looked on the model. How small are they?


----------



## Doodles825

Styleanyone said:


> Has anyone ordered and received the
> *TRIO MINI ICONES*
> M81081? The photos on the website don’t show how it looked on the model. How small are they?


----------



## Styleanyone

Thank you @Doodles825. Very small.


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

Emphosix said:


> M81266
> View attachment 5354847
> 
> 
> M81389
> View attachment 5354848
> 
> 
> M81390
> View attachment 5354849
> 
> 
> M81398
> View attachment 5354850



OMG this nano noe is so cute with the little handle.  Keeping my finger cross that they make it in the same dimension as the current nano noe.


----------



## emmui

I don’t recall seeing this here. Thanks to @Emphosix for the photos!

Slim Purse
M81354


----------



## rcsmith817

RSMLV said:


> I was able to place a full deposit through CS. This is the email I received :
> I am pleased to inform you, I am able to place a reservation request preorder for the Neverfull MM M20511 in Midnight Fuchsia, this is a special limited release so the order may require extra time to craft. Due to that, there is no estimated delivery timeframe and no guarantee.


Do you have a decent purchase history? I'm wondering what makes them select some pre-orders to go through and others not. I was trying to order the zippy coin purse, and I received an email the following day that I could not get a pre-order on the item at this time and to try to reach out to my in store CA. It was my understanding that CS had more pull than the CA's in the store to get the pre-orders done as my CA just keeps telling me it's not open for pre-order yet and she'll let me know. I've seen numerous people successfully get items in this collection ordered through CS, so I'm kind of puzzled as I have a nice purchase history with them.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

rcsmith817 said:


> Do you have a decent purchase history? I'm wondering what makes them select some pre-orders to go through and others not. I was trying to order the zippy coin purse, and I received an email the following day that I could not get a pre-order on the item at this time and to try to reach out to my in store CA. It was my understanding that CS had more pull than the CA's in the store to get the pre-orders done as my CA just keeps telling me it's not open for pre-order yet and she'll let me know. I've seen numerous people successfully get items in this collection ordered through CS, so I'm kind of puzzled as I have a nice purchase history with them.


I believe it may also be the specific country that you are in. Europe can pre order canvas but the US cannot, for example. Leather and RTW are unaffected and can be preordered.


----------



## rcsmith817

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> I believe it may also be the specific country that you are in. Europe can pre order canvas but the US cannot, for example. Leather and RTW are unaffected and can be preordered.


Yeah, I need to stop assuming everyone is in the US, but I still know that some of these orders have been placed within the states. CS even confirmed that it could be done, so who knows.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

rcsmith817 said:


> Yeah, I need to stop assuming everyone is in the US, but I still know that some of these orders have been placed within the states. CS even confirmed that it could be done, so who knows.


My fingers are crossed for those placed orders will indeed get fulfilled and not eventually get cancelled by corporate.  Not having a guarantee of fullfillment is one reason I no longer preorder. LV doesn’t need an interest free loan from poor little me.  I agree the inconsistency or lack of transparency is confusing.


----------



## brnicutie

rcsmith817 said:


> Do you have a decent purchase history? I'm wondering what makes them select some pre-orders to go through and others not. I was trying to order the zippy coin purse, and I received an email the following day that I could not get a pre-order on the item at this time and to try to reach out to my in store CA. It was my understanding that CS had more pull than the CA's in the store to get the pre-orders done as my CA just keeps telling me it's not open for pre-order yet and she'll let me know. I've seen numerous people successfully get items in this collection ordered through CS, so I'm kind of puzzled as I have a nice purchase history with them.


This all depends on your CA and the relationship you have with them. I only purchase through my CA and he has gotten me all the hard to find pieces. Pre-ordering is my last resort. You never know if they'll cancel or how long it's going to take. It's much faster when it hits the store and he just grabs it for me.


----------



## RSMLV

rcsmith817 said:


> Do you have a decent purchase history? I'm wondering what makes them select some pre-orders to go through and others not. I was trying to order the zippy coin purse, and I received an email the following day that I could not get a pre-order on the item at this time and to try to reach out to my in store CA. It was my understanding that CS had more pull than the CA's in the store to get the pre-orders done as my CA just keeps telling me it's not open for pre-order yet and she'll let me know. I've seen numerous people successfully get items in this collection ordered through CS, so I'm kind of puzzled as I have a nice purchase history with them.


Yes, I have a very good purchase history thur my CA who was not able to pre order , and a good history with CS , though I never go they the same CS person ( I will now ! ). I also purchase a variety of items over the year, fragrance, sunnies, wallet, notebook, earrings ( not high end) . I think the variety helps too


----------



## rcsmith817

brnicutie said:


> This all depends on your CA and the relationship you have with them. I only purchase through my CA and he has gotten me all the hard to find pieces. Pre-ordering is my last resort. You never know if they'll cancel or how long it's going to take. It's much faster when it hits the store and he just grabs it for me.


Yes, this is a fairly new relationship that I have with my CA because my previous one that I had a much more extensive history with left. Unfortunately, there seems to be a higher turnaround of CA's lately because of the changes in their commisions, etc. My new CA is my first go to, but unfortunately my history is not quite there with her and I feel like I'm starting from scratch which is frustrating in times like this when a high demand, limited availability collection comes out.


----------



## rcsmith817

RSMLV said:


> Yes, I have a very good purchase history thur my CA who was not able to pre order , and a good history with CS , though I never go they the same CS person ( I will now ! ). I also purchase a variety of items over the year, fragrance, sunnies, wallet, notebook, earrings ( not high end) . I think the variety helps too


Good know! I seem to be pretty similar to you with purchase history. I've gone exclusively through my store CA unless there's an item they can't order in the store and have ordered from CS, but I don't have a specific person through CS either. I also purchase throughout the year, and have bought sunnies, bandeaus, and slg's along with my bags. Maybe I need to make a few jewelry and fragrance purchases to round out my purchase history. It just seems to be no rhyme or reason as to how some people are able to pre-order and others aren't.


----------



## 23adeline

Styleanyone said:


> Has anyone ordered and received the
> *TRIO MINI ICONES*
> M81081? The photos on the website don’t show how it looked on the model. How small are they?


I received mine last month, posted a few times before , they are small but bigger than the micro speedy charm. Here are some pics for you .
	

		
			
		

		
	



with new Nano 
	

		
			
		

		
	



with Speedy 20 , keepall keychain and micro speedy charm


----------



## Babxie

emmui said:


> I don’t recall seeing this here. Thanks to @Emphosix for the photos!
> 
> Slim Purse
> M81354
> View attachment 5355434
> 
> View attachment 5355433
> 
> View attachment 5355435


Aww I wish they make one half the size! I just need to put some notes, coins and cards! That’s all! *Prays hard for it*


----------



## ddebartolo

brnicutie said:


> I'd give you my SA's info but you'd have to be in Honolulu. You have the cutest dog that I've ever seen.


Haha thank you! Unfortunately he knows he’s cute and uses it to his advantage!


----------



## Styleanyone

Thank you @23adeline. Agree@Babxie,  too small to do anything but really cute.


----------



## ddebartolo

RSMLV said:


> I was able to place a full deposit through CS. This is the email I received :
> I am pleased to inform you, I am able to place a reservation request preorder for the Neverfull MM M20511 in Midnight Fuchsia, this is a special limited release so the order may require extra time to craft. Due to that, there is no estimated delivery timeframe and no guarantee.


How were you able to place a reservation for this? What’s CS? Thank you in advance


----------



## Emphosix

M59822



M59446


----------



## travelbliss

ddebartolo said:


> How were you able to place a reservation for this? What’s CS? Thank you in advance


"CS" = client/customer/or concierge services.


----------



## MichaeleE

Are there going to be any city specific bags this summer?


----------



## milhouse13

AleeLee said:


> Thank you so much!
> That price is before tax. My total came to $836, after tax. It’s priced at $740 and in my province, I have to pay an additional 13% on top of that.



I don't understand this price?! lol  ....I just pre-ordered the Wapity and it was $950 CDN


----------



## jsmile

milhouse13 said:


> I don't understand this price?! lol  ....I just pre-ordered the Wapity and it was $950 CDN


How did you preorder?


----------



## milhouse13

jsmile said:


> How did you preorder?


I pre-ordered through the concierge


----------



## Emphosix

M45296


----------



## AleeLee

milhouse13 said:


> I don't understand this price?! lol  ....I just pre-ordered the Wapity and it was $950 CDN


Congrats on ordering the Wapity! The price is insane! I was thinking of ordering the Neverfull too but almost 4K after tax?!? Not this year. I am, however; thinking about ordering the slim purse too. For some reason, I originally thought it was around the same size of a coin card holder. But now that I’ve learned it’s true size, I feel like it’s more ‘bang for your buck’ lol. And it ALMOST seems like a good deal   LOL
CS said it’s order-able. I told her I’ll decide by this evening or tomorrow morning.
P.s the wapity is super cute!!!! Nice choice!


----------



## DrTr

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> My fingers are crossed for those placed orders will indeed get fulfilled and not eventually get cancelled by corporate.  Not having a guarantee of fullfillment is one reason I no longer preorder. LV doesn’t need an interest free loan from poor little me.  I agree the inconsistency or lack of transparency is confusing.


Totally this!  LV is a giant conglomerate that doesn't need or deserve an interest free loan from its customers!!  I would guess that adds up to millions+ a year in their use of our money for weeks or months and then saying :just kidding: you don’t get what you ordered much of the time.  That is not a luxury experience, it is mistreatment of customers. I don’t preorder anymore either. Would maybe be a different story if pre-order = getting it 100% for sure, then we make an informed choice, but it is a hideous veiled policy that really is poor customer treatment. If I can’t snag it online or with an SA I don’t buy it. I too hope everyone gets what they want. Good luck!


----------



## bagsamplified

DrTr said:


> Totally this!  LV is a giant conglomerate that doesn't need or deserve an interest free loan from its customers!!  I would guess that adds up to millions+ a year in their use of our money for weeks or months and then saying :just kidding: you don’t get what you ordered much of the time.  That is not a luxury experience, it is mistreatment of customers. I don’t preorder anymore either. Would maybe be a different story if pre-order = getting it 100% for sure, then we make an informed choice, but it is a hideous veiled policy that really is poor customer treatment. If I can’t snag it online or with an SA I don’t buy it. I too hope everyone gets what they want. Good luck!


LOVE this post!!!


----------



## Moobarry12

Is there anyone who isn’t ordering anything from this new collection? Can’t decide what to do…feel like I should pass on this collection even though its so gorgeous. Items I was considering was the zippy coin purse, the petite sac plat and the marshmallow. I kind of want to hold off as I feel like there will be more gorgeous items coming out within the next few months that Ill probably enjoy wearing more/get more use out of. Decisions decisions….I know my ca is tired of me changing my mind so much lol


----------



## LittleStar88

Moobarry12 said:


> Is there anyone who isn’t ordering anything from this new collection? Can’t decide what to do…feel like I should pass on this collection even though its so gorgeous. Items I was considering was the zippy coin purse, the petite sac plat and the marshmallow. I kind of want to hold off as I feel like there will be more gorgeous items coming out within the next few months that Ill probably enjoy wearing more/get more use out of. Decisions decisions….I know my ca is tired of me changing my mind so much lol



I'm not ordering (or buying) anything from this collection. It's nice, and I can't wait to see everyone's reveals, but none of it will go with my wardrobe. 

At these prices, I need to justify the purchase (cost/amount of use).


----------



## blondpidge

I’ve just pre-ordered the marshmallow in sunset pastel and am having second thoughts after hearing about the stardust pink.

Also, the final photos haven’t been released and I’m not sure if it’s going to have a chain like last year’s model. If I don’t like I’ll send back at these crazy prices. The SLGs looks great in it from what I have seen. 

The Neverfull and OTG are both gorgeous in that colourway but I am worried that because I am often a little heavy with these bags, I use them for my work laptop and often all the kids’ junk or at events, the light colour canvas is not going to be hard wearing and they will spoil. Same with the Keepall 50B. 

My unicorn was the wild at heart OTG in canvas but that’s sadly gone.


----------



## barneybag

ddebartolo said:


> I’ve texted an SA that I don’t know too well as I don’t have a solid relationship with any of them, BUT what do I have to do to get this bag?? Does anyone have an SA who would put me on a list?  Thank you!


Are you in the US? From what I've been told, there may be opportunity for more pre-orders of this collection


Moobarry12 said:


> Is there anyone who isn’t ordering anything from this new collection? Can’t decide what to do…feel like I should pass on this collection even though its so gorgeous. Items I was considering was the zippy coin purse, the petite sac plat and the marshmallow. I kind of want to hold off as I feel like there will be more gorgeous items coming out within the next few months that Ill probably enjoy wearing more/get more use out of. Decisions decisions….I know my ca is tired of me changing my mind so much lol


I think I'm with you... Unless some new additions come out that we haven't seen posted yet, I'm not 100% sold on any of these items. I need to LOOOVVEEE an LV in order to buy it! I am hoping the pastel comes out in some other cute bags but I won't get my hopes up! In the meantime, I'm staying in touch with my CA & SA, just in case something tickles my fancy!


----------



## travelbliss

Can't remember if this was already posted.  Anyway, here's prices in $USD, SKU #s  and tentative release dates:


----------



## DrTr

bagsamplified said:


> LOVE this post!!!


Thank you - I feel so strongly about it.  I know we can walk away anytime, but it would feel better to keep our $$$ til our items shipped! LV isn’t suffering - record profits last year. And I buy quite a bit from them because I love lots of their things. I just prefer fair reciprocal treatment as do so many of us here. Ok - back to the new collections dropping!


----------



## luxurista

I am really loving the new nano noe, pastel OTG pm, and the bubble gram alma! Do we know pricing for the noe and the alma?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Emphosix said:


> M59822
> View attachment 5355629
> 
> 
> M59446
> View attachment 5355630


That alma!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Emphosix said:


> M45296
> View attachment 5355770


This would be a cute pattern for a speedy..


----------



## toujours*chic

DrTr said:


> Totally this!  LV is a giant conglomerate that doesn't need or deserve an interest free loan from its customers!!  I would guess that adds up to millions+ a year in their use of our money for weeks or months and then saying :just kidding: you don’t get what you ordered much of the time.  That is not a luxury experience, it is mistreatment of customers. I don’t preorder anymore either. Would maybe be a different story if pre-order = getting it 100% for sure, then we make an informed choice, but it is a hideous veiled policy that really is poor customer treatment. If I can’t snag it online or with an SA I don’t buy it. I too hope everyone gets what they want. Good luck!


Yah- I pre-ordered lil' toaster with no expectations of actual fulfillment. If I get, yay for me, but I am not going to let my pre-order go beyond a billing cycle or 2. It def is abuse of the pre-order system since most vendors do not charge the cc until the item actually ships. Will be stalking website as a back-up just in case......


----------



## toujours*chic

FYI nano noe is $1760USD-ouch!


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

toujours*chic said:


> FYI nano noe is $1760USD-ouch!



YIKE. That's about the same price as the new nano speedy. I'm hoping they will not make it smaller than the previous version.


----------



## toujours*chic

sandycps said:


> YIKE. That's about the same price as the new nano speedy. I'm hoping they will not make it smaller than the previous version.


I know- I do not know the dims but that seems very high for what it is. I have GM, petit, BB and nono noe and I did not pay that for any of them.


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

toujours*chic said:


> I know- I do not know the dims but that seems very high for what it is. I have GM, petit, BB and nono noe and I did not pay that for any of them.



Yea i agree the price is high. If it's the same size, i probably justify by thinking there is an extra handle   plus the strap is detachable.


----------



## Bumbles

toujours*chic said:


> Yah- I pre-ordered lil' toaster with no expectations of actual fulfillment. If I get, yay for me, but I am not going to let my pre-order go beyond a billing cycle or 2. It def is abuse of the pre-order system since most vendors do not charge the cc until the item actually ships. Will be stalking website as a back-up just in case......


The lil’ toaster is so cute. I’m sure preordering this early in advance I think you will get one for sure. Looking forward to your reveal.


----------



## Kmazz39

Emphosix said:


> M81348
> View attachment 5351760
> 
> 
> M81422
> View attachment 5351761


Love the phone case, hoping it will be available to fit the iPhone 13 Pro Max. Anyone know the launch date?


----------



## brnicutie

DrTr said:


> Totally this!  LV is a giant conglomerate that doesn't need or deserve an interest free loan from its customers!!  I would guess that adds up to millions+ a year in their use of our money for weeks or months and then saying :just kidding: you don’t get what you ordered much of the time.  That is not a luxury experience, it is mistreatment of customers. I don’t preorder anymore either. Would maybe be a different story if pre-order = getting it 100% for sure, then we make an informed choice, but it is a hideous veiled policy that really is poor customer treatment. If I can’t snag it online or with an SA I don’t buy it. I too hope everyone gets what they want. Good luck!


I've given them many interest free loans.   That's why preordering is my last resort. I just try and have me CA grab it for me when it hits the store.


----------



## Bumbles

brnicutie said:


> I've given them many interest free loans.   That's why preordering is my last resort. I just try and have me CA grab it for me when it hits the store.


Agree! I prefer to get and purchase like this too, but with htf the only way to get it is thru CS (where I am) and unfortunately have had to preorder. Lucky for me the longest time frame I have had to wait since paying for my item is 7 weeks, and then when I went to cancel and get a refund it was already shipped out to me, so didn’t cancel in the end.


----------



## brnicutie

Bumbles said:


> Agree! I prefer to get and purchase like this too, but with htf the only way to get it is thru CS (where I am) and unfortunately have had to preorder. Lucky for me the longest time frame I have had to wait since paying for my item is 7 weeks, and then when I went to cancel and get a refund it was already shipped out to me, so didn’t cancel in the end.


I'm happy that you got your item. There were times they held on to my money for 2-3 months and refunded me in the end.


----------



## Loriad

brnicutie said:


> I'm happy that you got your item. There were times they held on to my money for 2-3 months and refunded me in the end.


I had to pre-order the bumbag and wasn't happy about it. I figured they'd cancel my order and I would have to wait for the refund. I've prepaid for a couple of other htf items but received them quickly and never had anything canceled. Bumbag was here in less than a week. But still, I agree with everyone else and don't like having to do this.


----------



## Moobarry12

LittleStar88 said:


> I'm not ordering (or buying) anything from this collection. It's nice, and I can't wait to see everyone's reveals, but none of it will go with my wardrobe.
> 
> At these prices, I need to justify the purchase (cost/amount of use).



Thank you, I just needed confirmation because I feel the exact same way!  Ive been trying to be more intentional with my purchases.



barneybag said:


> Are you in the US? From what I've been told, there may be opportunity for more pre-orders of this collection
> 
> I think I'm with you... Unless some new additions come out that we haven't seen posted yet, I'm not 100% sold on any of these items. I need to LOOOVVEEE an LV in order to buy it! I am hoping the pastel comes out in some other cute bags but I won't get my hopes up! In the meantime, I'm staying in touch with my CA & SA, just in case something tickles my fancy!



I agree!! There are more launches to come and I am sure we will always want something from most of them. This isnt the end of it is what I keep having to remind myself lol Looking forward to the new nano noe thats going to launch!! Also that reverse mono hobo bag (I don't know the name yet). I am excited for everyone purchasing though and cant wait to see everyone’s unboxing videos and pictures.


----------



## luvpurses03

I am also on the fence about pre-ordering any item from this collection because of the “no guarantee” disclaimer. I inquired about it and this is what I was told by my CA. 
“So no guarantee meaning it can be cancelled if Louis Vuitton decides to cancel an item, change the price or even the quantity of how many are produced. No pre-order is ever guaranteed. By cancel an item I mean if they decide to eliminate the neverfull for example from the collection.”


----------



## Kodi325

AleeLee said:


> Congrats on ordering the Wapity! The price is insane! I was thinking of ordering the Neverfull too but almost 4K after tax?!? Not this year. I am, however; thinking about ordering the slim purse too. For some reason, I originally thought it was around the same size of a coin card holder. But now that I’ve learned it’s true size, I feel like it’s more ‘bang for your buck’ lol. And it ALMOST seems like a good deal   LOL
> CS said it’s order-able. I told her I’ll decide by this evening or tomorrow morning.
> P.s the wapity is super cute!!!! Nice choice!


the OG wapity was like 210 mono and i think 310 multi... and at least back then digi camera's were still a thing as that's what it was basically for. i would never pay this new amount..

Kodi-


----------



## EljayaBisous22

Foxy just posted that preorders are available on the USA website but I see nothing when I check. Am I missing something?


----------



## Moobarry12

EljayaBisous22 said:


> Foxy just posted that preorders are available on the USA website but I see nothing when I check. Am I missing something?



It’s not posted on the USA website. You’ll have to contact your ca or client services to place your orders for USA. Not available for website ordering yet ♥


----------



## rcsmith817

Moobarry12 said:


> It’s not posted on the USA website. You’ll have to contact your ca or client services to place your orders for USA. Not available for website ordering yet ♥


Yes, I just ordered from my CA!


----------



## Marmotte

Emphosix said:


> N45294
> View attachment 5314449
> View attachment 5314450
> View attachment 5314451
> View attachment 5314452
> View attachment 5314453



Just ordered it!


----------



## scarlet555

Marmotte said:


> Just ordered it!



this non-vachetta with azur damier is so beautiful....


----------



## travelbliss

Kodi325 said:


> the OG wapity was like 210 mono and i think 310 multi... and at least back then digi camera's were still a thing as that's what it was basically for. i would never pay this new amount..
> 
> Kodi-


Oh the good old days....I remember the Monogram Pochette Accessoire @ $165 usd when I first noticed this brand


----------



## Babxie

travelbliss said:


> Oh the good old days....I remember the Monogram Pochette Accessoire @ $165 usd when I first noticed this brand


The recent PI was crazy. They sure know what is in demand all time.

I was on waitlist for 1-2 years and price was around SGD900. When they called me end last year, it jumped to SGD1400+

My reply was whattt.. I had to turn down the offer. Maybe I should’ve just went ahead cause it jumped to almost SGD1800 now lol.


----------



## EljayaBisous22

Moobarry12 said:


> It’s not posted on the USA website. You’ll have to contact your ca or client services to place your orders for USA. Not available for website ordering yet ♥


Hahaa ok thanks!


----------



## _jlv

EljayaBisous22 said:


> Hahaa ok thanks!


Haven't had any luck placing an order through client services so far in the US. The responses I've gotten are along the lines of "there's no preorder so everyone has a fair chance to get them..."


----------



## toujours*chic

I have had better luck pre-ordering before an item officially launches.


----------



## kkellyLV

i didn't have any luck w/ pre-ordering via client services either!


----------



## viewwing

Emphosix said:


> M59822
> View attachment 5355629
> 
> 
> M59446
> View attachment 5355630


There’s something off about the shape of that Alma, it actually looks fake.


----------



## maxynot

Does anyone know what will be released with the damier spray collection? Sorry if it’s actually considered prefall


----------



## viewwing

real pics trickling in


----------



## bbkctpf

toujours*chic said:


> FYI nano noe is $1760USD-ouch!


. But do you happen to know if this is orderable?


----------



## luxurista

Some pics of the micro Métis from Red…


----------



## ChampagneandChakras

Moobarry12 said:


> Thank you, I just needed confirmation because I feel the exact same way!  Ive been trying to be more intentional with my purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree!! There are more launches to come and I am sure we will always want something from most of them. This isnt the end of it is what I keep having to remind myself lol Looking forward to the new nano noe thats going to launch!! Also that reverse mono hobo bag (I don't know the name yet). I am excited for everyone purchasing though and cant wait to see everyone’s unboxing videos and pictures.


Agree as well. I prefer my bags to be the same color on both sides. Made this mistake and got caught up in the Jungle hype , bought the ivory NF and never felt right about it. Sold it.


----------



## Moobarry12

bbkctpf said:


> . But do you happen to know if this is orderable?


Not yet. I don’t know when though. I asked 3 different ca’s yesterday to be sure lol no one could tell me when it’s launching




luxurista said:


> Some pics of the micro Métis from Red…
> 
> View attachment 5357351
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357352
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357354



Okay you guys I’m kind of liking this. I always hold my phone in my hand and never in my bag so I’m not sure how much I care if it fits or not…


----------



## Babxie

luxurista said:


> Some pics of the micro Métis from Red…
> 
> View attachment 5357351
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357352
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357354


Just wish they’ll come out in nano size which can fit a phone. This is so cute!


----------



## luxurista

Moobarry12 said:


> Okay you guys I’m kind of liking this. I always hold my phone in my hand and never in my bag so I’m not sure how much I care if it fits or not…





Babxie said:


> Just wish they’ll come out in nano size which can fit a phone. This is so cute!



It’s definitely a cutie! But I’m not sure if I feel like spending 2k on it. I’m trying to economize my purchases nowadays… so I am trying to only get things that I absolutely can’t live without lol. I feel like I’ve almost become desensitized because I’ve bought so much in the last few years lmao… so it has to be something I NEED… like how I NEED AIR… hahahaha. I think I’ll have to see this one in person before I decide…


----------



## cd0867

luxurista said:


> Some pics of the micro Métis from Red…
> 
> View attachment 5357351
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357352
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357354


Wow this is actually quite cute. I think this would fit the Samsung galaxy z flip phone if anyone owns one.


----------



## cd0867

luxurista said:


> It’s definitely a cutie! But I’m not sure if I feel like spending 2k on it. I’m trying to economize my purchases nowadays… so I am trying to only get things that I absolutely can’t live without lol. I feel like I’ve almost become desensitized because I’ve bought so much in the last few years lmao… so it has to be something I NEED… like how I NEED AIR… hahahaha. I think I’ll have to see this one in person before I decide…


I know, right? But I have a feeling it’s going to be a hot item and sell out even with the high price tag. I’m tempted to get the pink one because I already have the pochette metis in rose ballerine. Sigh decisions decisions


----------



## travelbliss

cd0867 said:


> Wow this is actually quite cute. I think this would fit the Samsung galaxy z flip phone if anyone owns one.


I do own one.  It's a great phone but sacrifices photo quality.  I went from a Note 9 to this specifically cuz the Note wouldn't fit into my smaller LVs.  I can honestly say I'm glad I can buy any mini purse and not have to worry about the phone issue.  Now about fitting _*both*_ sunglasses and prescip. glasses  is another story.....


----------



## luxurista

cd0867 said:


> I know, right? But I have a feeling it’s going to be a hot item and sell out even with the high price tag. I’m tempted to get the pink one because I already have the pochette metis in rose ballerine. Sigh decisions decisions



That would be SO CUTE! I think if I had the PM already, I would not be able to resist getting the micro… lol


----------



## toujours*chic

bbkctpf said:


> . But do you happen to know if this is orderable?


I am pretty sure it is if you contact your SA or LV.com


----------



## bagsamplified

travelbliss said:


> I do own one.  It's a great phone but sacrifices photo quality.  I went from a Note 9 to this specifically cuz the Note wouldn't fit into my smaller LVs.  I can honestly say I'm glad I can buy any mini purse and not have to worry about the phone issue.  Now about fitting _*both*_ sunglasses and prescip. glasses  is another story.....


Thank you for that feedback cos I was also looking at the Flip! Ok, back to LV talk i promise


----------



## Jolie34

Does anyone have pics of the stardust collection?


----------



## Bumbles

luxurista said:


> Some pics of the micro Métis from Red…
> 
> View attachment 5357351
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357352
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357354


This is so cute! Are you going to get one?


----------



## 23adeline

Emphosix said:


> M59822
> View attachment 5355629


Just ordered this baby blue baby 
Again thanks for the pic and SKU you are the best


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

23adeline said:


> Just ordered this baby blue baby
> Again thanks for the pic and SKU you are the best


Woohoo! I can’t wait to see your pics - I think this bag IRL is going to be gorgeous  (I mean, it is really pretty on the computer screen, but I don’t think the flat screen is doing this bag justice).


----------



## GAN

cXm said:


> I have the mirror handle trunk and its one of my favorite bags, size wise. Soft trunks are nice too, have one with black metal corner and it shows scratches. From my experience, have to be careful not to hit things with the corners, it will leave scratch and if deep, can show the silver underneath. For that reason, I like the silver hardware corner trunks like the illusion and glitter soft trunks.
> 
> It worries me, so looking for protective stickers for the corners, may have to try make my own.
> Not sure if LV offers repairs or replacements, but could be option.
> 
> View attachment 5343350


@cXm @bagsamplified
thank you for sharing the tips on hardware.
Things happened along the way and I only managed to get to the boutique today to try out the handle soft trunk. My sweet SA has been holding one aside for me to go as I told her I like to try and touch on it physically first before deciding.  Managed to pop over after my gym and collecting another haul along my way.  Really like the sturdy leather and I think it is very chic and subtle in a way that I like.  Hence I bought it and ask my SA to arrange delivery for this item over my place tomorrow as my hands were full with my stuff already.  

Sharing my modshot.. I simply love it and the length just nice on me too.


----------



## LV666

The Neverfull in pink (midnight Fuchsia) seems not to be available in Germany, said my CA. Does anyone have any info on other countries in Europe, or is it just us?


----------



## denisyasha

23adeline said:


> Just ordered this baby blue baby
> Again thanks for the pic and SKU you are the best


Ah super! May I know how much is it?


----------



## milhouse13

Kodi325 said:


> the OG wapity was like 210 mono and i think 310 multi... and at least back then digi camera's were still a thing as that's what it was basically for. i would never pay this new amount..
> 
> Kodi-



Wapity was my very first LV...paid $310 CDN for it.  I still have it and use it for cards, but about 5 years ago I asked how much to replace the ittybitty tiny amount of vachetta on it, and it was $450... NOT including a new wrist strap


----------



## Kodi325

milhouse13 said:


> Wapity was my very first LV...paid $310 CDN for it.  I still have it and use it for cards, but about 5 years ago I asked how much to replace the ittybitty tiny amount of vachetta on it, and it was $450... NOT including a new wrist strap


not surprised but that is full on madness. the only "repair" i found well under what i'd expect and fully worthwhile was getting replacement keys for a hard sided piece. 35.00 for a pair and they are solid brass. 

Kodi-


----------



## bagsamplified

GAN said:


> @cXm @bagsamplified
> thank you for sharing the tips on hardware.
> Things happened along the way and I only managed to get to the boutique today to try out the handle soft trunk. My sweet SA has been holding one aside for me to go as I told her I like to try and touch on it physically first before deciding.  Managed to pop over after my gym and collecting another haul along my way.  Really like the sturdy leather and I think it is very chic and subtle in a way that I like.  Hence I bought it and ask my SA to arrange delivery for this item over my place tomorrow as my hands were full with my stuff already.
> 
> Sharing my modshot.. I simply love it and the length just nice on me too.
> 
> View attachment 5358334


It looks amazing on you!! Congratulations! It is a great style, very chic!


----------



## _jlv

GAN said:


> @cXm @bagsamplified
> thank you for sharing the tips on hardware.
> Things happened along the way and I only managed to get to the boutique today to try out the handle soft trunk. My sweet SA has been holding one aside for me to go as I told her I like to try and touch on it physically first before deciding.  Managed to pop over after my gym and collecting another haul along my way.  Really like the sturdy leather and I think it is very chic and subtle in a way that I like.  Hence I bought it and ask my SA to arrange delivery for this item over my place tomorrow as my hands were full with my stuff already.
> 
> Sharing my modshot.. I simply love it and the length just nice on me too.
> 
> View attachment 5358334


This looks so cute on you! Congrats!! I love your shoes too, may I ask what style they are?


----------



## bagsamplified

GAN said:


> @cXm @bagsamplified
> thank you for sharing the tips on hardware.
> Things happened along the way and I only managed to get to the boutique today to try out the handle soft trunk. My sweet SA has been holding one aside for me to go as I told her I like to try and touch on it physically first before deciding.  Managed to pop over after my gym and collecting another haul along my way.  Really like the sturdy leather and I think it is very chic and subtle in a way that I like.  Hence I bought it and ask my SA to arrange delivery for this item over my place tomorrow as my hands were full with my stuff already.
> 
> Sharing my modshot.. I simply love it and the length just nice on me too.
> 
> View attachment 5358334


You've actually put this bag on my radar now , maybe I'll try it out in my country   what's it like zipping and unzipping to get things out? Have never had a bag with a similar opening before

Also, did these styles exist before Virgil? They are so chic. Maybe I should consider it before the new Men's director starts.


----------



## GAN

bagsamplified said:


> It looks amazing on you!! Congratulations! It is a great style, very chic!


  Thank you    I really like this being very subtle and prefer the leather used for this.



_jlv said:


> This looks so cute on you! Congrats!! I love your shoes too, may I ask what style they are?


 Thank you, they are Adidas Pulseboost. I like this range as good for my gym use and double up as sneaker.



bagsamplified said:


> You've actually put this bag on my radar now , maybe I'll try it out in my country   what's it like zipping and unzipping to get things out? Have never had a bag with a similar opening before
> Also, did these styles exist before Virgil? They are so chic. Maybe I should consider it before the new Men's director starts.



The style like vanity type and as it has a handle, you can hold on that while unzipping, I will say quite easy. Inside the bag, I feel is much spacious definitely and can hold slightly more than my essential. Later I take pics once item arrived.

Yes, I think the style existed since last year around June , should be during Virgil's time. I bought the seasonal collection NLB last year a beautiful piece , same style as this. But I now passed it on to my hubby. Reason is that I feel that is a beautiful piece but the color/print seem to be too loud n me .  I prefer this quiet black style as I can use it for work or outing.


----------



## 23adeline

Bec Loves Bags said:


> Woohoo! I can’t wait to see your pics - I think this bag IRL is going to be gorgeous  (I mean, it is really pretty on the computer screen, but I don’t think the flat screen is doing this bag justice).


I hope so 


denisyasha said:


> Ah super! May I know how much is it?


It is MYR13000, same price as the recent empreinte khaki speedy 20 .
I just checked our website, it’s also same price as the bicolor empreinte Multi Pochette Accessoires, if you would like to compare to price at your website.


----------



## bagsamplified

GAN said:


> Thank you    I really like this being very subtle and prefer the leather used for this.
> 
> Thank you, they are Adidas Pulseboost. I like this range as good for my gym use and double up as sneaker.
> 
> 
> 
> The style like vanity type and as it has a handle, you can hold on that while unzipping, I will say quite easy. Inside the bag, I feel is much spacious definitely and can hold slightly more than my essential. Later I take pics once item arrived.
> 
> Yes, I think the style existed since last year around June , should be during Virgil's time. I bought the seasonal collection NLB last year a beautiful piece , same style as this. But I now passed it on to my hubby. Reason is that I feel that is a beautiful piece but the color/print seem to be too loud n me .  I prefer this quiet black style as I can use it for work or outing.


Thank you , it is so special! And very LV yet understated. I love it. 

I saw the black NBA one online too and not sure if that's still available here but same price as your black one, I'm intrigued! I prefer more understated too, though. Congrats again and glad you could get it


----------



## glitzgal97

Hmmmmm foxy just posted all US preorders in store on summer canvas cancelled…


----------



## GAN

bagsamplified said:


> Thank you , it is so special! And very LV yet understated. I love it.
> 
> I saw the black NBA one online too and not sure if that's still available here but same price as your black one, I'm intrigued! I prefer more understated too, though. Congrats again and glad you could get it




The other piece I bought last year is this monogram NBA version and I think it is no longer available.
It is stunning piece wth the gold and brown.  But somehow at times might look loud on me esp at my workplace.   


			https://ap.louisvuitton.com/eng-sg/products/lvxnba-handle-trunk-monogram-other-nvprod2880014v#M45785


----------



## EljayaBisous22

glitzgal97 said:


> Hmmmmm foxy just posted all US preorders on summer canvas cancelled…


I saw that! Any theories?


----------



## _jlv

glitzgal97 said:


> Hmmmmm foxy just posted all US preorders in store on summer canvas cancelled…


I saw this too


----------



## bagsamplified

GAN said:


> The other piece I bought last year is this monogram NBA version and I think it is no longer available.
> It is stunning piece wth the gold and brown.  But somehow at times might look loud on me esp at my workplace.
> 
> 
> https://ap.louisvuitton.com/eng-sg/products/lvxnba-handle-trunk-monogram-other-nvprod2880014v#M45785



Thanks for your help! Wow, amazing piece the NBA too    

I am now wondering about the black Soft Trunk Wallet, too. It may be too small for me but I'll check it out in store here. 

Thanks again!


----------



## rcsmith817

_jlv said:


> I saw this too


Anyone got anything from LV saying their order has been cancelled yet? So bummed right now!


----------



## glitzgal97

EljayaBisous22 said:


> I saw that! Any theories?


Noooo I don’t wahhhhh @Emphosix do you have any ideas????


----------



## RSMLV

glitzgal97 said:


> Noooo I don’t wahhhhh @Emphosix do you have any ideas????


My order made through CS , not in store, still says “Submitted” on the website


----------



## ddebartolo

glitzgal97 said:


> Hmmmmm foxy just posted all US preorders in store on summer canvas cancelled…


I saw that too. How true is this? I paid in full through my SA and haven’t heard this. He would’ve  texted me? Is it possible she’s wrong?


----------



## brnicutie

EljayaBisous22 said:


> I saw that! Any theories?


I asked my CA on Friday if I could preorder. He's said that preorder was open but that OB was supposed to remain closed, which meant that it was more than likely going to be cancelled.


----------



## ddebartolo

brnicutie said:


> I asked my CA on Friday if I could preorder. He's said that preorder was open but that OB was supposed to remain closed, which meant that it was more than likely going to be cancelled.


What’s “OB?” And can you explain why that means they’re cancelled? Does this mean they’ll be available down the road or not at all?


----------



## brnicutie

ddebartolo said:


> What’s “OB?” And can you explain why that means they’re cancelled? Does this mean they’ll be available down the road or not at all?


OB stands for order broker I believe. It will still hit the stores. Hopefully, if people have CAs their CAs will grab it for them.


----------



## ddebartolo

brnicutie said:


> OB stands for order broker I believe. It will still hit the stores. Hopefully, if people have CAs their CAs will grab it for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358843


Is CA the same as an SA? Do you think I’ll still be able to get mine since my SA called me personally and took my payment over the phone?


----------



## brnicutie

ddebartolo said:


> Is CA the same as an SA? Do you think I’ll still be able to get mine since my SA called me personally and took my payment over the phone?


CA is what LV calls their SAs. I'm not sure how that works. It would be best to text and discuss it with her.


----------



## ddebartolo

brnicutie said:


> CA is what LV calls their SAs. I'm not sure how that works. It would be best to text and discuss it with her.


Yes I plan on doing that tomorrow. Thank you for your response!


----------



## Annawakes

How does foxy know this inside info before everyone else? Is her intel ever wrong?

I’m not on instagram, but I see her name pop up all the time, on TPF.  Is she really a reliable source?


----------



## viewwing

delete


----------



## cd0867

travelbliss said:


> I do own one.  It's a great phone but sacrifices photo quality.  I went from a Note 9 to this specifically cuz the Note wouldn't fit into my smaller LVs.  I can honestly say I'm glad I can buy any mini purse and not have to worry about the phone issue.  Now about fitting _*both*_ sunglasses and prescip. glasses is another story.....


Thanks for pointing this out.  I’ve been considering switching over to the Samsung flip because of its size but wasn’t sure about the camera like you said.


----------



## Emphosix

glitzgal97 said:


> Noooo I don’t wahhhhh @Emphosix do you have any ideas????


I've only heard, that the US had some Order Broker issues, which led to let people preorder the collection, even though it should not have been possible. So they assumed all that preorders would get cancelled... But I dont really know what the current situation is :/


----------



## Emphosix

Annawakes said:


> How does foxy know this inside info before everyone else? Is her intel ever wrong?
> 
> I’m not on instagram, but I see her name pop up all the time, on TPF.  Is she really a reliable source?


She has a huuuuuge network of CAs all around the world helping her with information and stuff.


----------



## _jlv

I was just able to order through a CA I found on instagram, @urlouisca. I did prepay through the payment link. Fingers crossed I don't get a cancellation! I went with the cosmetic pouch and ZCP in the sunrise pastel - both pieces I don't have in my collection yet.


----------



## sunkissed_xp

Emphosix said:


> She has a huuuuuge network of CAs all around the world helping her with information and stuff.



@Annawakes it's not that her intel is wrong, corporate keeps changing their information. Example: whatever images released during concept, is never the final product. that's why some people wait until for HD pictures to come before posting.


----------



## ddebartolo

Soooo does this mean that those of us who preordered through our CA’s still may get the bag?


----------



## toujours*chic

My pre-order of Wapity is still showing "Pending Product Availability". No cancel yet.


----------



## rcsmith817

My order for the MF neverfull & zcp was cancelled. My CA let me know this morning.


----------



## Doodles825

My preorder was also canceled


----------



## glitzgal97

so far my CA hasn't heard anything yet


----------



## Emphosix

M59859


----------



## Emphosix

M81428



M59821


----------



## Emphosix

M20751 - New Collection "LV Match". Colors are: Blue, Red, Green, Yellow


----------



## maxynot

maxynot said:


> Does anyone know what will be released with the damier spray collection? Sorry if it’s actually considered prefall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357158


I was just able to actually preorder the pocket organizer with concierge! So excited to keep growing my collection


----------



## maxynot

Emphosix said:


> M20751 - New Collection "LV Match". Colors are: Blue, Red, Green, Yellow
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359444
> View attachment 5359446
> View attachment 5359449
> View attachment 5359451
> View attachment 5359454


Oh wow this is really pretty actually! What is the fabric?


----------



## blondpidge

Emphosix said:


> M59859
> View attachment 5359428
> View attachment 5359429
> View attachment 5359431
> View attachment 5359433
> View attachment 5359436



Seriously tempted but I am quite heavy duty with my neverfulls, I use them for my laptop and I am thinking that this is not going to wear well with frequent use. The white leather trim looks like it would get grubby easily.

Anyone else have similar thoughts?


----------



## bbkctpf

Moobarry12 said:


> Not yet. I don’t know when though. I asked 3 different ca’s yesterday to be sure lol no one could tell me when it’s launching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay you guys I’m kind of liking this. I always hold my phone in my hand and never in my bag so I’m not sure how much I care if it fits or not…


Thanks for the info! If I hear anything I’ll let u know too


----------



## bbkctpf

Emphosix said:


> M20751 - New Collection "LV Match". Colors are: Blue, Red, Green, Yellow
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359444
> View attachment 5359446
> View attachment 5359449
> View attachment 5359451
> View attachment 5359454


Woooooo. Are the other colors as stark or sharp as this?!

can we assume this is terry cloth?


----------



## joylisajo

blondpidge said:


> Seriously tempted but I am quite heavy duty with my neverfulls, I use them for my laptop and I am thinking that this is not going to wear well with frequent use. The white leather trim looks like it would get grubby easily.
> 
> Anyone else have similar thoughts?



I see your point. There's a possibility that if the white leather gets dirty, it might match the other side of the trim or brown/tan parts of the tote, if ya know what I mean


----------



## earswithfeet

blondpidge said:


> Seriously tempted but I am quite heavy duty with my neverfulls, I use them for my laptop and I am thinking that this is not going to wear well with frequent use. The white leather trim looks like it would get grubby easily.
> 
> Anyone else have similar thoughts?


Doesn't look like leather to me at all...
The only part that looks even remotely leathery is the draw string at the side. No? But maybe that's just me.


----------



## brnicutie

bbkctpf said:


> Thanks for the info! If I hear anything I’ll let u know too


If you guys are talking about the nano noe my CA said that the release date is on 4/1.


----------



## Emphosix

bbkctpf said:


> Woooooo. Are the other colors as stark or sharp as this?!
> 
> can we assume this is terry cloth?


The other colors are also bright / stark like the blue one! I think they were some preview pictures some time ago of the green color


----------



## blondpidge

I did initially like the khaki sunrise. Then I saw baby poo and I cannot unsee it. I really want an OTG GM but it’s so hard to pre-order and give LV your money without actually seeing the bag itself.

My order for a marshmallow hobo (I am in the U.K.) is still in preparation according to the site!


----------



## DrTr

blondpidge said:


> I did initially like the khaki sunrise. Then I saw baby poo and I cannot unsee it. I really want an OTG GM but it’s so hard to pre-order and give LV your money without actually seeing the bag itself.
> 
> My order for a marshmallow hobo (I am in the U.K.) is still in preparation according to the site!


As I’m not a khaki girl, didn’t consider, but I too saw the poo (and can‘t unsee it) when I saw the HD pics   It seems LV is all over the place with what will or won’t be released.  So glad that I can just wait until pieces start showing up and see if anything seems worth it. That PI fixed something for me - if I don’t love completely absolutely no buy and no preorder, and I’m not chasing the same way. Hope your order still goes through!


----------



## Sina99

blondpidge said:


> I did initially like the khaki sunrise. Then I saw baby poo and I cannot unsee it. I really want an OTG GM but it’s so hard to pre-order and give LV your money without actually seeing the bag itself.
> 
> My order for a marshmallow hobo (I am in the U.K.) is still in preparation according to the site!


Know EXACTLY what you mean. I can’t unsee the Fashionphile reference regarding the bag charm on the speedy


----------



## osakagurl

I like Bubblegram! Does it only come in baby blue, black and beige? I could've sworn I saw something in a dark brown a while back


----------



## Emphosix

osakagurl said:


> I like Bubblegram! Does it only come in baby blue, black and beige? I could've sworn I saw something in a dark brown a while back


Colors should be:

Black
Pink
White
Baby Blue
Yellowish


----------



## Jumper

osakagurl said:


> I like Bubblegram! Does it only come in baby blue, black and beige? I could've sworn I saw something in a dark brown a while back


I wonder would the texture/softness be like speedy 22/Coussin kind of “cushiony” leather?


----------



## luxurista

Here’s the new nano noe… pics are from Red.


----------



## luxurista

Emphosix said:


> Colors should be:
> 
> Black
> Pink
> White
> Baby Blue
> Yellowish



Do you know what shade of pink lol


----------



## Cathindy

luxurista said:


> Here’s the new nano noe… pics are from Red.
> 
> View attachment 5360002
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360003



Love this!   Seems to wear nice on the body!


----------



## luxurista

Cathindy said:


> Love this!   Seems to wear nice on the body!



I agree! I think it’s really cute and it looks really well made. I added 2 more pics btw lol


----------



## deanomatter

luxurista said:


> Here’s the new nano noe… pics are from Red.
> 
> View attachment 5360002
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360003
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360007
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360008


Ohhh , that is soo cute ! Lovee it ..


----------



## mrslkc23

luxurista said:


> Here’s the new nano noe… pics are from Red.
> 
> View attachment 5360002
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360003
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360007
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360008


From the 3rd photo, looks like under is canvas instead of vachetta! Less vachetta part to worry about, especially the bottom


----------



## osakagurl

Emphosix said:


> Colors should be:
> 
> Black
> Pink
> White
> Baby Blue
> Yellowish


Thank you!!! Maybe I saw black in some strange lighting  




Jumper said:


> I wonder would the texture/softness be like speedy 22/Coussin kind of “cushiony” leather?


I wonder too! I just hope it isn’t too delicate and scratch-prone


----------



## luxurista

Do we have HD pics of the OTG pm yet?


----------



## 23adeline

Jumper said:


> I wonder would the texture/softness be like speedy 22/Coussin kind of “cushiony” leather?





osakagurl said:


> I wonder too! I just hope it isn’t too delicate and scratch-prone


According to my CS, the Alma is Quilted and embroidered smooth calf leather, not lamb skin. Let‘s hope the info is correct  I ordered the ice blue


----------



## azukitea

i am still trying to get the multi pochette assessoires (classic mono) they are like forever out of stock ... am i out of luck online ?
tried uk stores and also in paris and no luck either 

anyone have any advice to give?


----------



## luxurista

23adeline said:


> According to my CS, the Alma is Quilted and embroidered smooth calf leather, not lamb skin. Let‘s hope the info is correct  I ordered the ice blue



Did they mention if it was coming in pink? I heard it was only coming in blue, yellow and black…but I am hoping they do a baby pink!


----------



## EljayaBisous22

luxurista said:


> Do we have HD pics of the OTG pm yet?


I was also curious about this too but so far I have not seen anyone share any pictures


----------



## luxurista

EljayaBisous22 said:


> I was also curious about this too but so far I have not seen anyone share any pictures



Same lol. I’m anxiously waiting to see what it will look like! So far I’m mostly interested in that and the bubble gram alma lol.


----------



## _jlv

luxurista said:


> Here’s the new nano noe… pics are from Red.
> 
> View attachment 5360002
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360003
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360007
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360008


I’m obsessed


----------



## lemondln

luxurista said:


> Here’s the new nano noe… pics are from Red.
> 
> View attachment 5360002
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360003
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360007
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360008


wow, love this nano noe


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> As I’m not a khaki girl, didn’t consider, but I too saw the poo (and can‘t unsee it) when I saw the HD pics   It seems LV is all over the place with what will or won’t be released.  So glad that I can just wait until pieces start showing up and see if anything seems worth it. That PI fixed something for me - if I don’t love completely absolutely no buy and no preorder, and I’m not chasing the same way. Hope your order still goes through!


Are you getting anything from summer canvas collection?


----------



## Doodles825

So so so so cute!!! Why couldn't they have made it wide enough to fit my phone?


Source: RED NB香港站


----------



## EveyB

Does someone know if there’s a card holder in the summer Empreinte collection or if the yellow Victorine comes in beige or pink? Thanks!


----------



## LavenderIce

I absolutely dislike the PM, but that micro PM is so darn cute!


----------



## Bumbles

LavenderIce said:


> I absolutely dislike the PM, but that micro PM is so darn cute!


Yes it is super cute. Does anyone have a price on it? It’s adorable


----------



## travelbliss

luxurista said:


> Here’s the new nano noe… pics are from Red.
> 
> View attachment 5360002
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360003
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360007
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360008



Appreciate the pictures but why do they use the same name ?? They should call it "Nano Noe NV (new version)  or Nano Noe II...i'll never understand!!!  It looks wayyyy heavier and more bulky than my "original" Nano Noe.


----------



## Doodles825

Bumbles said:


> Yes it is super cute. Does anyone have a price on it? It’s adorable


US - $1800


----------



## travelbliss

Emphosix said:


> M20751 - New Collection "LV Match". Colors are: Blue, Red, Green, Yellow
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359444
> View attachment 5359446
> View attachment 5359449
> View attachment 5359451
> View attachment 5359454


If this were in canvas,  I'd be all over it !!!


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

Doodles825 said:


> So so so so cute!!! Why couldn't they have made it wide enough to fit my phone?
> View attachment 5360438
> 
> Source: RED NB香港站


I love the yellow!!!! But holding a phone is a want/need for me, so sadly this one is just too small for me to consider even thought it is super duper cute


----------



## DrTr

Bumbles said:


> Are you getting anything from summer canvas collection?


I don’t know!  There’s so much confusion about what is actually releasing I can’t tell. Maybe a Kirigami but not sure the canvas colors are enough for me to get an NF. How about you?


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> I don’t know!  There’s so much confusion about what is actually releasing I can’t tell. Maybe a Kirigami but not sure the canvas colors are enough for me to get an NF. How about you?


Yeah same here. If I was to get something it would be the wapity, but then the size and use I’m not sure I need it hehe the colour combos are ok, I’m not wowed and dying to get it, but not sure if when irl pics appear I will regret not getting it lol such hard decisions!


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

EljayaBisous22 said:


> I saw that! Any theories?


The preorders were never supposed to be opened, it was an error. It’s not a precursor to anything happening with the collection.


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

luxurista said:


> Here’s the new nano noe… pics are from Red.
> 
> View attachment 5360002
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360003
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360007
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360008



wow it look cute. Now I wonder what's the dimension. Im hoping the size remain the same.
I had a sudden thought that this is the same price as a Noe BB.     Is it just me.
Honestly i thought the previous version look alittle trendier too.


----------



## EljayaBisous22

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> The preorders were never supposed to be opened, it was an error. It’s not a precursor to anything happening with the collection.


Oh ok! Thanks! That's good to know


----------



## mrslkc23

sandycps said:


> wow it look cute. Now I wonder what's the dimension. Im hoping the size remain the same.
> I had a sudden thought that this is the same price as a Noe BB.     Is it just me.
> Honestly i thought the previous version look alittle trendier too.


In my country, its the same price as the new nano speedy


----------



## bagsamplified

blondpidge said:


> I did initially like the khaki sunrise. Then I saw baby poo and I cannot unsee it. I really want an OTG GM but it’s so hard to pre-order and give LV your money without actually seeing the bag itself.
> 
> My order for a marshmallow hobo (I am in the U.K.) is still in preparation according to the site!


Omg THAT'S what it reminded me of too but I couldn't find the words for it


----------



## bagsamplified

DrTr said:


> As I’m not a khaki girl, didn’t consider, but I too saw the poo (and can‘t unsee it) when I saw the HD pics   It seems LV is all over the place with what will or won’t be released.  So glad that I can just wait until pieces start showing up and see if anything seems worth it. That PI fixed something for me - if I don’t love completely absolutely no buy and no preorder, and I’m not chasing the same way. Hope your order still goes through!


What I really don't understand is, did Nicolas Ghesquiere look at his sketchbook and think, "hmmm, what attractive colour combination will women really enjoy this year?" And put those together... with such glaring monogram... possibly if it weren't monogrammed with the white, it would look much nicer tbh! But it could also be the photo quality..

Seriously the colours are so unappealing compared with all the years of beautiful Women's collections! The bar was set too high with BTP perhaps.

My opinions only of course


----------



## 23adeline

luxurista said:


> Did they mention if it was coming in pink? I heard it was only coming in blue, yellow and black…but I am hoping they do a baby pink!


My CS said only black, ice blue and beige at the moment , he didn’t see any pink , maybe not for our region or no Info yet


----------



## milhouse13

Bumbles said:


> Yes it is super cute. Does anyone have a price on it? It’s adorable


Just pre-ordered the Jaune... $2310 CDN 

LV prices are so ridiculous now... which means more CHANEL for me--at least it holds its value much better than LV.


----------



## bagsamplified

If anyone follows instalv123 on Instagram, they posted a bunch of the Mono bags on their Feed. I'm sorry I'm not able to load the pics here .

The khaki admittedly does look nicer in the real life photos. They're an SA from ION Orchard in Singapore.

There's a glimpse of the Zippy purse in that pretty canvas too. I've given up on following the names and colours, it is way too confusing for me. But it is pretty!


----------



## Chrissy14223

I thought I read that either the World Tour Speedy or the Heritage Speedy was going to be discontinued.  Does anyone know which, if any, will be getting the boot??


----------



## shermaineee

Chrissy14223 said:


> I thought I read that either the World Tour Speedy or the Heritage Speedy was going to be discontinued.  Does anyone know which, if any, will be getting the boot??



oh my! I haven't heard anything about that but please update us if you find out more about it, I might have to pull the trigger on one sooner than I thought I would!


----------



## Jumper

Chrissy14223 said:


> I thought I read that either the World Tour Speedy or the Heritage Speedy was going to be discontinued.  Does anyone know which, if any, will be getting the boot??


The world tour bum body is being discontinued on 1 April 2022. Not sure if everything else in world tour is affected but not likely. *Bum bag Mono and world tour versions will exit on 1 April 2022*


----------



## moomin109

What pages are the spring/summer collection items on? I havent been here for a while and can’t find all the items you guys are talking about


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

moomin109 said:


> What pages are the spring/summer collection items on? I havent been here for a while and can’t find all the items you guys are talking about


It launches Friday officially. Those are previews


----------



## Moobarry12

Jumper said:


> The world tour bum body is being discontinued on 1 April 2022. Not sure if everything else in world tour is affected but not likely. *Bum bag Mono and world tour versions will exit on 1 April 2022*


Yeah there are some other items being discontinued for world tour. I just can’t remember which ones. Foxylv posted about it around the time of the price increase. It was a bunch of items.


----------



## leatherbabe

azukitea said:


> i am still trying to get the multi pochette assessoires (classic mono) they are like forever out of stock ... am i out of luck online ?
> tried uk stores and also in paris and no luck either
> 
> anyone have any advice to give?


It occasionally restocks online and I actually saw one in store recently (in US.) You're definitely not totally out of luck.


----------



## Jumper

Moobarry12 said:


> Yeah there are some other items being discontinued for world tour. I just can’t remember which ones. Foxylv posted about it around the time of the price increase. It was a bunch of items.


I searched through foxlv posts and only found the bum bag post regarding discontinued items.


----------



## Moobarry12

Jumper said:


> I searched through foxlv posts and only found the bum bag post regarding discontinued items.



It might have been just on her stories so it’s not saved to her feed. But some of the items had a different discontinue date sooner than April 1st.


----------



## Emphosix

M46076 - Most beautiful bag in the collection, hands down


----------



## Emphosix

M59959 White Bubblegram



M59861



M46129


----------



## Sina99

THANK YOU @Emphosix ☺ it was such a pain trying to zoom in on the Marshmallow preorder pic


----------



## ymbaby90

OMG!!! soooooo beautiful! i have preordered the marshmallow but im DROOLING over this.. wowowow thank you for sharing!!



Emphosix said:


> M46076 - Most beautiful bag in the collection, hands down
> View attachment 5362312
> 
> View attachment 5362310
> View attachment 5362314
> View attachment 5362320


----------



## earswithfeet

Emphosix said:


> M46076 - Most beautiful bag in the collection, hands down
> View attachment 5362312
> 
> View attachment 5362310
> View attachment 5362314
> View attachment 5362320


To each his or her own. But I simply cannot stand all these cutesy pastel colors anymore. I'm 37 y/o and I just can't imagine running around with a bag that looks like it belongs to an 8 y/o girl with pigtails and missing front teeth. Sorry, but it's just too much for me...a complete turn off. Good for my wallet, though.


----------



## lilly2002

ymbaby90 said:


> OMG!!! soooooo beautiful! i have preordered the marshmallow but im DROOLING over this.. wowowow thank you for sharing!!




were you able to order the marshmallow in this colourway? if so what is the product code


----------



## ymbaby90

lilly2002 said:


> were you able to order the marshmallow in this colourway? if so what is the product code


Yes!! its M46080


----------



## blondpidge

No chain on the marshmallow! Any photos of it in the sunrise pastel?


----------



## electricolor

I put my order in for the marshmallow and the wapity! They’re so darn cute


----------



## luxurista

Emphosix said:


> M46076 - Most beautiful bag in the collection, hands down
> View attachment 5362312
> 
> View attachment 5362310
> View attachment 5362314
> View attachment 5362320



OMG… this is stunning! Thank you so much for sharing this! Do you by chance have any HD pics of the PM size?!?!?


----------



## EljayaBisous22

Emphosix said:


> M46076 - Most beautiful bag in the collection, hands down
> View attachment 5362312
> 
> View attachment 5362310
> View attachment 5362314
> View attachment 5362320


Do you know if this will come in the Midnight Fuschia in the pm size?


----------



## Bumbles

electricolor said:


> I put my order in for the marshmallow and the wapity! They’re so darn cute


Nice! I’m still waiting to see what colour the interior is. I also kind of wish they made one side large mono and the other side small mono like the zippy wallet and zcp. That would of been dreamy. Also do you think it’s raised pattern like the otg!


----------



## dodgegirl21

earswithfeet said:


> To each his or her own. But I simply cannot stand all these cutesy pastel colors anymore. I'm 37 y/o and I just can't imagine running around with a bag that looks like it belongs to an 8 y/o girl with pigtails and missing front teeth. Sorry, but it's just too much for me...a complete turn off. Good for my wallet, though.


The colors are executed beautifully but I agree - all I see are unicorns when I look at this.


----------



## Babxie

Does anyone know if there is any update on whether there will be new key pouch coming in women’s collection? I remembering seeing it’ll be coming in pink?


----------



## 23adeline

EljayaBisous22 said:


> Do you know if this will come in the Midnight Fuschia in the pm size?


No Midnight Fuchsia in pm , if there is , I wouldn’t had hard time trying to choose what to order few weeks ago


----------



## EljayaBisous22

23adeline said:


> No Midnight Fuchsia in pm , if there is , I wouldn’t had hard time trying to choose what to order few weeks ago


Hahhaa! That's too bad though, would be really pretty. I did consider the papillon but the price for it is absolutely ridiculous. I am still undecided on what I might get. I got the BTP NF so I don't really need another NF.


----------



## JWWIFE

Happy Friday! My CA sent this to me this morning. What you guys think? Alma BB Azur


----------



## Styleanyone

JWWIFE said:


> Happy Friday! My CA sent this to me this morning. What you guys think? Alma BB Azur


Beautiful piece. I thought about to preorder it but was afraid of the light color.  Congratulations!


----------



## JWWIFE

Styleanyone said:


> Beautiful piece. I thought about to preorder it but was afraid of the light color.  Congratulations!



I had preorder it and then I cancelled because I wasn’t sure as well and it went came in she sent it to me. Now I am thinking lol


----------



## JWWIFE

JWWIFE said:


> I had preorder it and then I cancelled because I wasn’t sure as well and it went came in she sent it to me. Now I am thinking lol



Typo: I had preorder it and then I cancelled because I wasn’t sure as well and when it came in today, she sent it to me. Now I am thinking lol


----------



## Styleanyone

@JWWIFE, I guess you can decide whether to keep after you see it in person. Please post some good photos.  I am more into the new speedy 20 after I saw the photos posted here.


----------



## jsmile

earswithfeet said:


> To each his or her own. But I simply cannot stand all these cutesy pastel colors anymore. I'm 37 y/o and I just can't imagine running around with a bag that looks like it belongs to an 8 y/o girl with pigtails and missing front teeth. Sorry, but it's just too much for me...a complete turn off. Good for my wallet, though.


Ooph well you don't gave to pooh pooh on people's happiness. What if you are 38 y/o and want this bag?


----------



## ArielS

travelbliss said:


> Can't remember if this was already posted.  Anyway, here's prices in $USD, SKU #s  and tentative release dates:
> 
> View attachment 5355983
> View attachment 5355984
> View attachment 5355985


Love the p sac plat with the OTG pm strap. I'm in trouble!! What should I do?


----------



## snibor

JWWIFE said:


> Happy Friday! My CA sent this to me this morning. What you guys think? Alma BB Azur


Stunning!


----------



## DrTr

jsmile said:


> Ooph well you don't gave to pooh pooh on people's happiness. What if you are 38 y/o and want this bag?


I agree - any single one of us can rock any single bag, slg, shoes, clothes scarves jewelry etc that we want no matter our age or gender or…!  And that’s why LV makes so many things!  Something for everyone. Things I don’t want for myself I love on others, and enjoy their happiness with them. And I don’t buy anything but what I love! As I would hope we all do. And I really only care about making one person happy about my things and my aesthetic - me!  I happen to love purple, pink, blue and black, so thrilled to see LV finally doing some purple. Even if I don’t buy any. 

That’s one thing I enjoy about tpf, it’s usually a kind friendly welcoming place and we all get to enjoy exactly what we wish and chime in with congrats and support too! As the motto says “shallow obsessing encouraged”.   So let’s keep rocking whatever we wish however we wish no matter our age gender style or anything else, and enjoy each other and all the eye candy!  Happy Friday all!!


----------



## DrTr

ArielS said:


> Love the p sac plat with the OTG pm strap. I'm in trouble!! What should I do?


Buy it!  Enabling central.


----------



## Loriad

DrTr said:


> I agree - any single one of us can rock any single bag, slg, shoes, clothes scarves jewelry etc that we want no matter our age or gender or…!  And that’s why LV makes so many things!  Something for everyone. Things I don’t want for myself I love on others, and enjoy their happiness with them. And I don’t buy anything but what I love! As I would hope we all do. And I really only care about making one person happy about my things and my aesthetic - me!  I happen to love purple, pink, blue and black, so thrilled to see LV finally doing some purple. Even if I don’t buy any.
> 
> That’s one thing I enjoy about tpf, it’s usually a kind friendly welcoming place and we all get to enjoy exactly what we wish and chime in with congrats and support too! As the motto says “shallow obsessing encouraged”.   So let’s keep rocking whatever we wish however we wish no matter our age gender style or anything else, and enjoy each other and all the eye candy!  Happy Friday all!!


Agree! I'm a 100% purple lover so I am thrilled with some of the new pieces! The prices, not so much.


----------



## DrTr

Loriad said:


> Agree! I'm a 100% purple lover so I am thrilled with some of the new pieces! The prices, not so much.


I must say I’m not thrilled with the prices either   But somehow we keep finding our new things!


----------



## ArielS

DrTr said:


> Buy it!  Enabling central.


Just emailed SA to reserve both... plus the zippy coin purse. 
Do you think petit sac plat and on the go pm are too similar to have both? I'm thinking about swapping the straps around but feeling like a hoarder!!


----------



## DrTr

ArielS said:


> Just emailed SA to reserve both... plus the zippy coin purse.
> Do you think petit sac plat and on the go pm are too similar to have both? I'm thinking about swapping the straps around but feeling like a hoarder!!


Not if you don’t!! If they both suit you and fit in your life why not? Many of us here can relate! Just exactly how many bags do we really NEED? What we have, usually +1 or 2


----------



## ArielS

DrTr said:


> Not if you don’t!! If they both suit you and fit in your life why not? Many of us here can relate! Just exactly how many bags do we really NEED? What we have, usually +1 or 2


Hmmmm I think on the go is more like summer holiday bag and p sac plat is more like summer shopping in London so they serve different purposes.    Just finding time and opportunity to go...


----------



## bagsamplified

ArielS said:


> Just emailed SA to reserve both... plus the zippy coin purse.
> Do you think petit sac plat and on the go pm are too similar to have both? I'm thinking about swapping the straps around but feeling like a hoarder!!


I think they're both quite different! PSP narrower and taller, OTG PM broader and fits differently. They both are very cute! Lucky you if you can get both    and switching the straps is an awesome idea!


----------



## bagsamplified

ArielS said:


> Hmmmm I think on the go is more like summer holiday bag and p sac plat is more like summer shopping in London so they serve different purposes.    Just finding time and opportunity to go...


And both could be switched for those purposes, too! PSP would be great by the beach especially as I think it's canvas? They both are? And I'd totally use the OTG down Regent Street. Dang I miss London!


----------



## Lanymara

Do we know whether the Pochette Metis will be released in new colors, especially in Empreinte leather?


----------



## luxurista

Does anyone have good quality pics of the pastel OTG in the PM size? I’m dying to see it!!! I can’t decide between that or the GM. Aesthetically - and this is going to sound weird of me - I think I prefer the GM… but I know I would get more use out of the PM. But THEN I go back to the GM because the colors/pattern is just so beautiful. I’m 36 btw… and thankfully, I have alllll of my teeth and I don’t wear pigtails!  Lmao…


----------



## luxfishin

Emphosix said:


> M59959 White Bubblegram
> View attachment 5362328
> 
> 
> M59861
> View attachment 5362329
> 
> 
> M46129
> View attachment 5362330


do you know when what date these will be released?


----------



## ArielS

bagsamplified said:


> And both could be switched for those purposes, too! PSP would be great by the beach especially as I think it's canvas? They both are? And I'd totally use the OTG down Regent Street. Dang I miss London!



I thought they were empreinte from #1800 but looking back to the neverfull , I now think it's canvas! lol Grrrr canvas with those prices...


----------



## Emphosix

M59826 - Pink Bubblegram



M46080



M46078


----------



## Emphosix

M46077


----------



## Emphosix




----------



## lilly2002

Emphosix said:


> View attachment 5363264
> View attachment 5363267
> View attachment 5363268




Thank you so so much!!! @Emphosix


----------



## EljayaBisous22

Emphosix said:


> M59826 - Pink Bubblegram
> View attachment 5363245
> 
> 
> M46080
> View attachment 5363247
> 
> 
> M46078
> View attachment 5363248


So pretty! Is the marshmallow going to be released in the Midnight Fuschia?


----------



## Emphosix

M20510


----------



## ymbaby90

Emphosix said:


> View attachment 5363264
> View attachment 5363267
> View attachment 5363268


THERE SHE ISSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## Emphosix

M20682


----------



## electricolor

Bumbles said:


> Nice! I’m still waiting to see what colour the interior is. I also kind of wish they made one side large mono and the other side small mono like the zippy wallet and zcp. That would of been dreamy. Also do you think it’s raised pattern like the otg!



judging from the pics I saw, the bags have the raised pattern but the wapity looks printed on!


----------



## snibor

Emphosix said:


> M20682
> View attachment 5363285
> View attachment 5363288


Do you know if this will also come in any other colors?


----------



## Bumbles

electricolor said:


> judging from the pics I saw, the bags have the raised pattern but the wapity looks printed on!


Oh, what a shame.


----------



## IloveplantsandLV

JWWIFE said:


> Happy Friday! My CA sent this to me this morning. What you guys think? Alma BB Azur


I love it! I paid for mine a couple of days ago. I think it’s unique while still holding true to the classics


----------



## ArielS

Emphosix said:


> M59826 - Pink Bubblegram
> View attachment 5363245
> 
> 
> M46080
> View attachment 5363247
> 
> 
> M46078
> View attachment 5363248


Thanks for quality images @Emphosix . Have you got images of PSP and OTG PM by any chance? Tia.


----------



## bbcerisette66

JWWIFE said:


> Happy Friday! My CA sent this to me this morning. What you guys think? Alma BB Azur


It is a very cute bag. Alma is a timeless bag and the damier azur is beautiful on it.


----------



## bagsamplified

luxurista said:


> Does anyone have good quality pics of the pastel OTG in the PM size? I’m dying to see it!!! I can’t decide between that or the GM. Aesthetically - and this is going to sound weird of me - I think I prefer the GM… but I know I would get more use out of the PM. But THEN I go back to the GM because the colors/pattern is just so beautiful. I’m 36 btw… and thankfully, I have alllll of my teeth and I don’t wear pigtails!  Lmao…


I get why it's called Sunrise Pastel now.. it's sunrise here and the colours match the sky PERFECTLY   

I don't care if I have the heart of an 8 year old girl, Pastel is awesome!


----------



## bagsamplified

Zooming in

Ok, I think I am sold on this collection    I'll wait til i can see in person, excited!


----------



## Bumbles

bagsamplified said:


> I get why it's called Sunrise Pastel now.. it's sunrise here and the colours match the sky PERFECTLY
> 
> I don't care if I have the heart of an 8 year old girl, Pastel is awesome!


Are you going to get something or preorder? The colour scheme is really pretty. The otg looks so stunning. Since it’s in a large bag you can see the full effect of he sunrise. On the slgs, not so much in my opinion. And the raised effect is obvious too


----------



## blondpidge

@Emphosix - thank you so very much!

Over the moon. 

In love with both the neverful and OTG GM, but realistically, I want an OTG as a work bag. The sunrise won’t work for that will it? But gosh it is just LUSH!!!

If I get the neverful then I cannot justify a straw basket bag for the summer…

Someone enable me…


----------



## brnicutie

blondpidge said:


> @Emphosix - thank you so very much!
> 
> Over the moon.
> 
> In love with both the neverful and OTG GM, but realistically, I want an OTG as a work bag. The sunrise won’t work for that will it? But gosh it is just LUSH!!!
> 
> If I get the neverful then I cannot justify a straw basket bag for the summer…
> 
> Someone enable me…


Don't worry, I'm here to enable anyone that needs it.  You should definitely get both. The OTG and straw bag are both stunning and completely different, so you'll have different uses for both.


----------



## luxurista

Thank you sooooo much @Emphosix for sharing all of these beautiful pics!!!!  I am so in love with the pastel colors  The papillon BB is ADORABLE… but sadly I am not a fan of the strap… it’s cute but not for me. I was hoping the strap color wouldn’t be as dull  I would have preferred a more turquoise color or even a baby pink (just my opinion lol). So I think based off that since the OTG pm has the same strap… I am going to get the GM


----------



## EljayaBisous22

blondpidge said:


> @Emphosix - thank you so very much!
> 
> Over the moon.
> 
> In love with both the neverful and OTG GM, but realistically, I want an OTG as a work bag. The sunrise won’t work for that will it? But gosh it is just LUSH!!!
> 
> If I get the neverful then I cannot justify a straw basket bag for the summer…
> 
> Someone enable me…


You mean a 'summer work bag' isn't a thing? Lol


----------



## DrTr

luxurista said:


> Does anyone have good quality pics of the pastel OTG in the PM size? I’m dying to see it!!! I can’t decide between that or the GM. Aesthetically - and this is going to sound weird of me - I think I prefer the GM… but I know I would get more use out of the PM. But THEN I go back to the GM because the colors/pattern is just so beautiful. I’m 36 btw… and thankfully, I have alllll of my teeth and I don’t wear pigtails!  Lmao…


Good on you - it’s hard to be brutally honest with ourselves about what we will actually use! And so glad you have all your teeth  I don’t remember seeing an HD of the PM anywhere. The colors are beautiful!


----------



## DrTr

bagsamplified said:


> I get why it's called Sunrise Pastel now.. it's sunrise here and the colours match the sky PERFECTLY
> 
> I don't care if I have the heart of an 8 year old girl, Pastel is awesome!


Hey, we’d all do so much better if we played like we were 8 years old part of the time!! It is a gorgeous pattern of colors


----------



## DrTr

blondpidge said:


> @Emphosix - thank you so very much!
> 
> Over the moon.
> 
> In love with both the neverful and OTG GM, but realistically, I want an OTG as a work bag. The sunrise won’t work for that will it? But gosh it is just LUSH!!!
> 
> If I get the neverful then I cannot justify a straw basket bag for the summer…
> 
> Someone enable me…





brnicutie said:


> Don't worry, I'm here to enable anyone that needs it.  You should definitely get both. The OTG and straw bag are both stunning and completely different, so you'll have different uses for both.


I will also enable anyone that needs it!!  I always laugh when one of us here asks to be talked out of something. If THAT’s what we wanted we wouldn’t be here. Both bags are great and quite different. Enjoy them when you get


----------



## DivotDiva

I think the pastels ae gorgeous but I would love them even more if they had the small monogram initials instead of the large LV one.


----------



## ArielS

Marquita got all the info if anyone hasn’t seen it!


----------



## JWWIFE

IloveplantsandLV said:


> I love it! I paid for mine a couple of days ago. I think it’s unique while still holding true to the classics



I agree! I might have to go get it lol


----------



## DrTr

DivotDiva said:


> I think the pastels ae gorgeous but I would love them even more if they had the small monogram initials instead of the large LV one.


I agree - at least one side like the last three summer canvas bags, both would be nice.


----------



## EljayaBisous22

ArielS said:


> Marquita got all the info if anyone hasn’t seen it!



Oh she always has great insight and videos


----------



## travelbliss

Emphosix said:


> M46076 - Most beautiful bag in the collection, hands down
> View attachment 5362312
> 
> View attachment 5362310
> View attachment 5362314
> View attachment 5362320


I totally agree, @Emphosix !!!  But I'm afraid of this leather  ....


----------



## DrTr

travelbliss said:


> I totally agree, @Emphosix !!!  But I'm afraid of this leather  ....


I think this is canvas. It’s pretty gorgeous either way


----------



## ArielS

Petite sac plat from foxylv.


----------



## gagabag

Emphosix said:


> M59959 White Bubblegram
> View attachment 5362328
> 
> 
> M59861
> View attachment 5362329
> 
> 
> M46129
> View attachment 5362330


Thank you emphosix! 
That yellow MP is so adorable but surely I don’t need more MP (I have 5 already)  
Will this colour come in a bag?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ArielS said:


> Marquita got all the info if anyone hasn’t seen it!



Thanks for posting this..She is adorable and her videos are so fun and informative……


----------



## Loriad

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Thanks for posting this..She is adorable and her videos are so fun and informative……


I love Marquita too! I watched this yesterday and she gives a lot of great info!


----------



## bagsamplified

Bumbles said:


> Are you going to get something or preorder? The colour scheme is really pretty. The otg looks so stunning. Since it’s in a large bag you can see the full effect of he sunrise. On the slgs, not so much in my opinion. And the raised effect is obvious too


You're right on all counts I reckon! I'll wait til I can see them in person, can't remember when it's due to launch, but will be fun to see   I also like the raised effect!


----------



## ArielS

EljayaBisous22 said:


> Oh she always has great insight and videos





LVlvoe_bug said:


> Thanks for posting this..She is adorable and her videos are so fun and informative……





Loriad said:


> I love Marquita too! I watched this yesterday and she gives a lot of great info!


I love her too. She’s so genuine and humble. I wonder if she’s here on tpf!


----------



## bbcerisette66

ArielS said:


> I love her too. She’s so genuine and humble. I wonder if she’s here on tpf!


Me too


----------



## Smspp

I thought there was going to be a double zip pochette. Cannot seem to find in the collection launch in the UK website. Anybody has info on it? TIA


----------



## Jumper

Smspp said:


> I thought there was going to be a double zip pochette. Cannot seem to find in the collection launch in the UK website. Anybody has info on it? TIA


Didn’t see it mentioned nor any preview pics about any double zip pochette. Only warpity, zippy coin purse, sarah wallet, card holder, speedy 20 emp, slim wallet, papillon bb, marshmallow,… these are the smaller sized items I could recall. There are more items but it’s bigger size bags.


----------



## lilah1

Emphosix said:


> M59959 White Bubblegram
> View attachment 5362328
> 
> 
> M59861
> View attachment 5362329
> 
> 
> M46129
> View attachment 5362330


Will there be more bags coming out in this beautiful yellow colour? And do you already know the release date? It's stunning!


----------



## Babxie

Smspp said:


> I thought there was going to be a double zip pochette. Cannot seem to find in the collection launch in the UK website. Anybody has info on it? TIA


There was one photo posted by one of the members here. It looks like pink leather monogram. Background pink, white LV logos if you can imagine. Strap is pink too.


----------



## travelbliss

DrTr said:


> I think this is canvas. It’s pretty gorgeous either way


Seriously?  If it is.....


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ArielS said:


> I love her too. She’s so genuine and humble. I wonder if she’s here on tpf!


If she isn’t , she needs to be!!!! I started following her on IG…..


----------



## Smspp

Babxie said:


> There was one photo posted by one of the members here. It looks like pink leather monogram. Background pink, white LV logos if you can imagine. Strap is pink too.


By any chance do you have the product code? Thanks!


----------



## Babxie

Smspp said:


> By any chance do you have the product code? Thanks!



*Repost image*

I manage to find the photo in my chat history with my CA. Previously sent him to ask about the cost. It’s SGD2320 subject to changes.


----------



## Logic

Emphosix said:


> M20682
> View attachment 5363285
> View attachment 5363288


I’m loving this just a matter if what’s the price point


----------



## Jumper

Babxie said:


> *Repost image*
> 
> I manage to find the photo in my chat history with my CA. Previously sent him to ask about the cost. It’s SGD2320 subject to changes.
> 
> View attachment 5364651


Totally missed this!! Didn’t notice this was part of the ss collection.


----------



## Babxie

So.. anyone planning to buy the pink double zip pochette? 

I am just worried it’ll get dirty easily and I don’t want to baby my bag or worry about it as I use.


----------



## DrTr

Logic said:


> I’m loving this just a matter if what’s the price point


I’m betting 4-6K USD - these trunk pieces are sky high!  We shall see, hope you can get it.


----------



## Emphosix

DrTr said:


> I’m betting 4-6K USD - these trunk pieces are sky high!  We shall see, hope you can get it.


Should be way more.. the white flower trunk bag is 11500$


----------



## GAN

Just to do a quick check if anyone seen this or got this?
I was checking for a big tote for my work to hold my 13inch laptop.  Am considering onthego mm or Chanel deauville leather tote verison.  Was at boutique last week when i bought the handle trunk. Tried the onthego mm mono version and the emp leather. But both does not seem to make me fall in love hard to get. Was considering black emp version but feel the weight is much heavier. I did not know got this colorway as my SA was showing me the khaki color (green color version) and does not make my heart flutter. Not sure if this will get color transfer easily as my clothing is all black or darker color usually.  I do like the soft pink and yellow at the sides, overall looking very sweet though the price tag is more too than normal emp black version.  Something not like my style yet very soft look.  My only concern is color transfer with my darker clothing.


----------



## DrTr

Emphosix said:


> Should be way more.. the white flower trunk bag is 11500$


Not surprised but Yikes


----------



## DrTr

GAN said:


> View attachment 5364917
> 
> Just to do a quick check if anyone seen this or got this?
> I was checking for a big tote for my work to hold my 13inch laptop.  Am considering onthego mm or Chanel deauville leather tote verison.  Was at boutique last week when i bought the handle trunk. Tried the onthego mm mono version and the emp leather. But both does not seem to make me fall in love hard to get. Was considering black emp version but feel the weight is much heavier. I did not know got this colorway as my SA was showing me the khaki color (green color version) and does not make my heart flutter. Not sure if this will get color transfer easily as my clothing is all black or darker color usually.  I do like the soft pink and yellow at the sides, overall looking very sweet though the price tag is more too than normal emp black version.  Something not like my style yet very soft look.  My only concern is color transfer with my darker clothing.


Have you looked at the LV men’s collection of briefcases/totes?  They have some beautiful classy ones often in black and sometimes less expensive. If I wasn’t WFH I would look there first. I would worry about that OTG too with color transfer if it was a work bag. HTH


----------



## bagsamplified

DrTr said:


> Have you looked at the LV men’s collection of briefcases/totes?  They have some beautiful classy ones often in black and sometimes less expensive. If I wasn’t WFH I would look there first. I would worry about that OTG too with color transfer if it was a work bag. HTH


Great point. And @GAN the Men's have some great totes, I was looking at the Watercolour PM which may now be sold.out or orderable only, but there's also a Mono version if you're not sure about colour transfer. 

Also saw some nice black Aerogram totes and messengers in my local store! 

https://au.louisvuitton.com/eng-au/products/tote-pm-monogram-other-nvprod2810038v#M45756


----------



## GAN

DrTr said:


> Have you looked at the LV men’s collection of briefcases/totes?  They have some beautiful classy ones often in black and sometimes less expensive. If I wasn’t WFH I would look there first. I would worry about that OTG too with color transfer if it was a work bag. HTH


  Thank you! Good idea and I did not thought of that.  I will take a look as I am looking for one that is within my budget, can hold my laptop and maybe some misc stuff, maybe a set of clothing for my gym after work.  I will be heading to office more these days.  



bagsamplified said:


> Great point. And @GAN the Men's have some great totes, I was looking at the Watercolour PM which may now be sold.out or orderable only, but there's also a Mono version if you're not sure about colour transfer.
> 
> Also saw some nice black Aerogram totes and messengers in my local store!
> 
> https://au.louisvuitton.com/eng-au/products/tote-pm-monogram-other-nvprod2810038v#M45756


 thank you for sharing. Yes! The watercolor PM looks nice and I had that exact print in the keepall xs.I doubt the PM tote will be available here too as it is seasonal.I will check that out.


----------



## Cherries and wine

Babxie said:


> So.. anyone planning to buy the pink double zip pochette?
> 
> I am just worried it’ll get dirty easily and I don’t want to baby my bag or worry about it as I use.


I was also thinking about getting it because pink is my favorite color. It looks like a very light shade of pink. I will probably end up passing because I don’t want to worry about it getting dirty. I prefer carefree bags. I might have to admire this one from afar.


----------



## 23adeline

These 2 babies arrived 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I like the white side more, so I transferred the charm to the white side


----------



## Logic

DrTr said:


> I’m betting 4-6K USD - these trunk pieces are sky high!  We shall see, hope you can get it.


Looks like the leather version of this 
These days leathers are priced the same as canvas e.g the papillon



			https://au.louisvuitton.com/eng-au/products/petite-valise-monogram-nvprod3040001v#M20468


----------



## Babxie

23adeline said:


> These 2 babies arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365510
> 
> I like the white side more, so I transferred the charm to the white side
> View attachment 5365511
> View attachment 5365513
> View attachment 5365512


Oooo I like the white too! It’s strangely giving me a fur vibe and it look really nice. I wish they will make something with just that white/black monogram! And congrats on your beauties


----------



## 23adeline

Babxie said:


> Oooo I like the white too! It’s strangely giving me a fur vibe and it look really nice. I wish they will make something with just that white/black monogram! And congrats on your beauties


Thanks 
I think they made a black and white speedy 30 without top handle many years back , I didn’t get it because it’s without top handles . I have a bag charm that is made of black monogram on white canvas though , should be same line as the black and white speedy . Now I recalled, it’s Speedy Amazon, black monogram on white canvas


----------



## snibor

I have the bagatelle in beige/pink/yellow coming and will post as soon as it arrives.  It reminds me of sherbet colors!  I like the 2 strap options. I will likely remove the charm as it gives me the Fashionphile tag vibes although I could change my mind about the bag charm.


----------



## Sina99

snibor said:


> I have the bagatelle in beige/pink/yellow coming and will post as soon as it arrives.  It reminds me of sherbet colors!  I like the 2 strap options. I will likely remove the charm as it gives me the Fashionphile tag vibes although I could change my mind about the bag charm.


Looking forward to your unboxing! Agree with the Fashionphile vibe.  like the Wapity toaster reference I CANNOT unsee it  LV should nave made bag color luggage tags.


----------



## 23adeline

snibor said:


> I have the bagatelle in beige/pink/yellow coming and will post as soon as it arrives.  It reminds me of sherbet colors!  I like the 2 strap options. I will likely remove the charm as it gives me the Fashionphile tag vibes although I could change my mind about the bag charm.


I like the charm and I find it cute


----------



## snibor

23adeline said:


> I like the charm and I find it cute


Who knows..maybe I’ll like it too!


----------



## sesish

Does anyone have clear picture of the ON THE GO PM (sunrise pastel)


----------



## Sunshine mama

snibor said:


> I have the bagatelle in beige/pink/yellow coming and will post as soon as it arrives.  It reminds me of sherbet colors!  I like the 2 strap options. I will likely remove the charm as it gives me the Fashionphile tag vibes although I could change my mind about the bag charm.


Oh I really like this one!! I can't wait to see it. Congrats!


----------



## despair

GAN said:


> Thank you! Good idea and I did not thought of that.  I will take a look as I am looking for one that is within my budget, can hold my laptop and maybe some misc stuff, maybe a set of clothing for my gym after work.  I will be heading to office more these days.
> 
> 
> thank you for sharing. Yes! The watercolor PM looks nice and I had that exact print in the keepall xs.I doubt the PM tote will be available here too as it is seasonal.I will check that out.


The Watercolor Tote PM is interestingly still available on the SG website. It's definitely the right size for what you require, the Tote GM is too large for daily carry - I still haven't used mine at all sadly.


----------



## bagsamplified

despair said:


> The Watercolor Tote PM is interestingly still available on the SG website. It's definitely the right size for what you require, the Tote GM is too large for daily carry - I still haven't used mine at all sadly.


Your reviews on the Watercolour thread were so helpful for this tote. I saw there's now the brown Mono version with black trim available so I tried that for sizing. 

Watercolour would be my pick, between the two! I also saw in the FW preview pics that the Bandana print appeared to have a version of this! Not sure if it'll be produced.


----------



## snibor

Bagatelle arrived and unfortunately I’m returning. Beautiful bag but look how wonky the zipper is?  Not acceptable. Here’s a few photos before I take it back.


----------



## viewwing

snibor said:


> Bagatelle arrived and unfortunately I’m returning. Beautiful bag but look how wonky the zipper is?  Not acceptable. Here’s a few photos before I take it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366568
> View attachment 5366569
> View attachment 5366570
> View attachment 5366571


For real?!   LV is losing it. This is why I don’t buy their stuff anymore. At least have the decency to include QC In your production line.


----------



## ArielS

snibor said:


> Bagatelle arrived and unfortunately I’m returning. Beautiful bag but look how wonky the zipper is?  Not acceptable. Here’s a few photos before I take it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366568
> View attachment 5366569
> View attachment 5366570
> View attachment 5366571


That just looks cheap!


----------



## Sibelle

snibor said:


> Bagatelle arrived and unfortunately I’m returning. Beautiful bag but look how wonky the zipper is?  Not acceptable. Here’s a few photos before I take it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366568
> View attachment 5366569
> View attachment 5366570
> View attachment 5366571


Oh my goodness, that is the worst I have seen so far. Unbelievable  !


----------



## LVtingting

can someone identify this bag?


----------



## LittleStar88

snibor said:


> Bagatelle arrived and unfortunately I’m returning. Beautiful bag but look how wonky the zipper is?  Not acceptable. Here’s a few photos before I take it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366568
> View attachment 5366569
> View attachment 5366570
> View attachment 5366571



Whoa. That is absolutely awful!


----------



## Emphosix

LVtingting said:


> View attachment 5366619
> 
> can someone identify this bag?


That’s the Marceau bag! It’s new


----------



## travelbliss

snibor said:


> Bagatelle arrived and unfortunately I’m returning. Beautiful bag but look how wonky the zipper is?  Not acceptable. Here’s a few photos before I take it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366568
> View attachment 5366569
> View attachment 5366570
> View attachment 5366571


Oh @snibor , I'd be so disappointed... 
It's the details that make the purchase so satisfying,  and this zipper is a biggie.   Do you think it's a design flaw of this particular new style,  or perhaps just a fluke of this one bag?


----------



## snibor

travelbliss said:


> Oh @snibor , I'd be so disappointed...
> It's the details that make the purchase so satisfying,  and this zipper is a biggie.   Do you think it's a design flaw of this particular new style,  or perhaps just a fluke of this one bag?


Not sure.  Likely design flaw, but some  may be worse than others.  The manager at my store tried flattening it a bit and it was a little better but as she said, still not acceptable.  They’ll be new bags in the future I’ll be checking out I’m sure.   This one was a big dud…and an expensive one at that.


----------



## Loriad

snibor said:


> Bagatelle arrived and unfortunately I’m returning. Beautiful bag but look how wonky the zipper is?  Not acceptable. Here’s a few photos before I take it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366568
> View attachment 5366569
> View attachment 5366570
> View attachment 5366571


What in the world? How is this even sold???


----------



## LVtingting

Emphosix said:


> That’s the Marceau bag! It’s new


Thank you! I knew I can always count on TPF . I still couldn’t find it on the website…


----------



## bbcerisette66

snibor said:


> Bagatelle arrived and unfortunately I’m returning. Beautiful bag but look how wonky the zipper is?  Not acceptable. Here’s a few photos before I take it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366568
> View attachment 5366569
> View attachment 5366570
> View attachment 5366571


It’s a nightmare !!!


----------



## Emphosix

LVtingting said:


> Thank you! I knew I can always count on TPF . I still couldn’t find it on the website…


It will release end of April! 
SKU is: M46126


----------



## Moxisox

snibor said:


> Bagatelle arrived and unfortunately I’m returning. Beautiful bag but look how wonky the zipper is?  Not acceptable. Here’s a few photos before I take it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366568
> View attachment 5366569
> View attachment 5366570
> View attachment 5366571


Wow. That’s terrible. Has to be the worst zipper I’ve ever seen. What a huge QC fail on LV’s part.


----------



## Loriad

Emphosix said:


> It will release end of April!
> SKU is: M46126


Do you know the price?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

snibor said:


> Bagatelle arrived and unfortunately I’m returning. Beautiful bag but look how wonky the zipper is?  Not acceptable. Here’s a few photos before I take it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366568
> View attachment 5366569
> View attachment 5366570
> View attachment 5366571


Wow, thanks for showing us. I'm shocked this was sent out to anyone!! Personally, I wouldn't repurchase - it's an advance preview of how that zipper and bag will end up. Half moon zips are famous for looking this way --eventually.


----------



## snibor

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Wow, thanks for showing us. I'm shocked this was sent out to anyone!! Personally, I wouldn't repurchase - it's an advance preview of how that zipper and bag will end up. Half moon zips are famous for looking this way --eventually.


Agree.


----------



## DrTr

snibor said:


> Bagatelle arrived and unfortunately I’m returning. Beautiful bag but look how wonky the zipper is?  Not acceptable. Here’s a few photos before I take it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366568
> View attachment 5366569
> View attachment 5366570
> View attachment 5366571


Oh my dog!!! That is a total hideous flaw and never should have left LV. Unbelievable. And I have seen some beautiful pieces in this collection that are absolutely perfect. Made me hope if they are going mostly to leather at least the quality would improve. So sorry you have to deal with this hot mess!!


----------



## DrTr

Loriad said:


> What in the world? How is this even sold???


Never should have left production. I have a shirt from Target with an impeccable zipper. No excuse whatsoever from a luxury house.


----------



## south-of-france

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Wow, thanks for showing us. I'm shocked this was sent out to anyone!! Personally, I wouldn't repurchase - it's an advance preview of how that zipper and bag will end up. Half moon zips are famous for looking this way --eventually.





snibor said:


> Agree.


Oh dear. That is too bad.
Do you think bags like the Marshmallow will eventually look like that?


----------



## snibor

south-of-france said:


> Oh dear. That is too bad.
> Do you think bags like the Marshmallow will eventually look like that?


I don’t think so. The marshmallow had already been produced previously and from what I’ve seen here and on YouTube, looks like a great bag. Very pretty. Different shape/measurements than bagatelle.  I had contemplated preordering the new marshmallow but preferred the smaller logo of bagatelle.


----------



## DrTr

I posted on magical March thread, had to share here too as this is a piece that is worthy of the name luxury. Perfect in every way!  The pouch is a great size, and my vertical reverse phone wallet chain makes it into the perfect crossbody for me.  This will be the beginning of a LONG bag fast    love to see everyone’s pieces from all these new beauties dropping!!!


----------



## IloveplantsandLV

snibor said:


> Bagatelle arrived and unfortunately I’m returning. Beautiful bag but look how wonky the zipper is?  Not acceptable. Here’s a few photos before I take it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366568
> View attachment 5366569
> View attachment 5366570
> View attachment 5366571


Wowwww! That is dreadful! What a beautiful bag and such a shame. Hope you can get another one.


----------



## snibor

IloveplantsandLV said:


> Wowwww! That is dreadful! What a beautiful bag and such a shame. Hope you can get another one.


Thanks. I’m gonna skip this bag.  So many new things coming out, I’m sure they’ll be something else I’ll like in the future.  Somewhere on here another poster commented about a wonky zipper they saw in an Instagram post for same bag.


----------



## snibor

DrTr said:


> I posted on magical March thread, had to share here too as this is a piece that is worthy of the name luxury. Perfect in every way!  The pouch is a great size, and my vertical reverse phone wallet chain makes it into the perfect crossbody for me.  This will be the beginning of a LONG bag fast    love to see everyone’s pieces from all these new beauties dropping!!!
> 
> View attachment 5366899
> View attachment 5366900
> View attachment 5366901
> View attachment 5366902
> View attachment 5366903
> View attachment 5366904


Fabulous! Congrats!


----------



## blondpidge

My SA kindly reserved me the OTG in biscuit/lemon and pink without me asking but I cancelled it as I want a GM.

I told her I was torn between the neverfull and the OTG GM in pastel sunrise and she said that I could order the neverfull. I said I wasn’t 100% and asked if I could order the OTG. She said no, it’s not available.

In that case I said, I’ll order the neverfull and she said no, don’t, you have to be 100% convinced at that price, the OTG will be available soon. Which I thought was pretty good service and impressive. She wasn’t just trying to make the sale.


----------



## ArielS

DrTr said:


> I posted on magical March thread, had to share here too as this is a piece that is worthy of the name luxury. Perfect in every way!  The pouch is a great size, and my vertical reverse phone wallet chain makes it into the perfect crossbody for me.  This will be the beginning of a LONG bag fast    love to see everyone’s pieces from all these new beauties dropping!!!
> 
> View attachment 5366899
> View attachment 5366900
> View attachment 5366901
> View attachment 5366902
> View attachment 5366903
> View attachment 5366904


Beautiful! Congratulations!!


----------



## ArielS

Luckily, my SA managed to order 2 bags in sunset pastel for me. Onthego pm and petite sac plat. 
Unluckily, the pictures wouldn’t load on her device… so still no clear picture of otg pm.


----------



## Loriad

DrTr said:


> I posted on magical March thread, had to share here too as this is a piece that is worthy of the name luxury. Perfect in every way!  The pouch is a great size, and my vertical reverse phone wallet chain makes it into the perfect crossbody for me.  This will be the beginning of a LONG bag fast    love to see everyone’s pieces from all these new beauties dropping!!!
> 
> View attachment 5366899
> View attachment 5366900
> View attachment 5366901
> View attachment 5366902
> View attachment 5366903
> View attachment 5366904


Congratulations! Stunning color combo!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

snibor said:


> Bagatelle arrived and unfortunately I’m returning. Beautiful bag but look how wonky the zipper is?  Not acceptable. Here’s a few photos before I take it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366568
> View attachment 5366569
> View attachment 5366570
> View attachment 5366571


I am so sorry, this looks horrible! Did you get it online or from a store? I can’t believe anyone would send a bag out like that or how it even passed quality control…Are you going to exchange Or just return?


----------



## snibor

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I am so sorry, this looks horrible! Did you get it online or from a store? I can’t believe anyone would send a bag out like that or how it even passed quality control…Are you going to exchange Or just return?


Got it online. I already returned.  I’m not exchanging.  Better for my bank account plus there’s lots of new stuff coming out so perhaps I’ll like something else.


----------



## DrTr

Loriad said:


> Congratulations! Stunning color combo!


Thanks so much Loriad!!  I was bowled over by how much I loved it. I’m sitting here looking at it right now


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

snibor said:


> Got it online. I already returned.  I’m not exchanging.  Better for my bank account plus there’s lots of new stuff coming out so perhaps I’ll like something else.


Ugh! That had to be so frustrating to open it up and see that. I am actually waiting on the other spring collection to come out. I wasn't loving the colorblocking of the bags…I am sure you won’t have a hard time finding something else with all those new releases coming out!


----------



## DrTr

snibor said:


> Got it online. I already returned.  I’m not exchanging.  Better for my bank account plus there’s lots of new stuff coming out so perhaps I’ll like something else.


Sorry it was a bust, but I’m with you - I never exchange with LV. Almost always they don’t have the item in stock and it ends up being double charged on our cards. I hope you do find something lovely, they do have have a habit of “grabbing“ us


----------



## Wplijnaar

snibor said:


> Bagatelle arrived and unfortunately I’m returning. Beautiful bag but look how wonky the zipper is?  Not acceptable. Here’s a few photos before I take it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366568
> View attachment 5366569
> View attachment 5366570
> View attachment 5366571


----------



## jsmile

Is the zipper supposed to be like this?


----------



## lemondln

DrTr said:


> I posted on magical March thread, had to share here too as this is a piece that is worthy of the name luxury. Perfect in every way!  The pouch is a great size, and my vertical reverse phone wallet chain makes it into the perfect crossbody for me.  This will be the beginning of a LONG bag fast    love to see everyone’s pieces from all these new beauties dropping!!!
> 
> View attachment 5366899
> View attachment 5366900
> View attachment 5366901
> View attachment 5366902
> View attachment 5366903
> View attachment 5366904



I never liked NF, but yours is stunning,  cannot take my eyes off


----------



## viewwing

blondpidge said:


> My SA kindly reserved me the OTG in biscuit/lemon and pink without me asking but I cancelled it as I want a GM.
> 
> I told her I was torn between the neverfull and the OTG GM in pastel sunrise and she said that I could order the neverfull. I said I wasn’t 100% and asked if I could order the OTG. She said no, it’s not available.
> 
> In that case I said, I’ll order the neverfull and she said no, don’t, you have to be 100% convinced at that price, the OTG will be available soon. Which I thought was pretty good service and impressive. She wasn’t just trying to make the sale.


Haha...OR she just had no way of ordering anything for you!


----------



## luxurista

Another wonky zipper lol… pic is from Red.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Does this happen on the marshmallow bag? I wanted to get that since I missed it last time…


----------



## Loriad

luxurista said:


> Another wonky zipper lol… pic is from Red.


This is really too bad! The style will be a flop...


----------



## Jolie34

DrTr said:


> I posted on magical March thread, had to share here too as this is a piece that is worthy of the name luxury. Perfect in every way!  The pouch is a great size, and my vertical reverse phone wallet chain makes it into the perfect crossbody for me.  This will be the beginning of a LONG bag fast    love to see everyone’s pieces from all these new beauties dropping!!!
> 
> View attachment 5366899
> View attachment 5366900
> View attachment 5366901
> View attachment 5366902
> View attachment 5366903
> View attachment 5366904



I just got it in the Kaki/beige color. It’s beautifully made. No flaws at all to my surprise and made in Spain


----------



## mrslkc23

Order has moved to in preparation! So excited to see this little cutie


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

Hi everyone, I just saw this on the website and love this color match. I think it is a value piece with 2 other inserts but I am thinking if it holds too little. I think it will matches my clothes in summer. 

At the same time, I am debating myself should I wait for the petit sac plat sunrise pastel. It is a gorgeous color that I dreamed of. But I don't know will it be too high profile with the giant lv logo and difficult to match with clothes with patterns. or will I be tried of looking at it a while later

What do you guys think? Would be appreciated if you guys can help me with your experiences


----------



## GAN

mrslkc23 said:


> Order has moved to in preparation! So excited to see this little cutie
> 
> View attachment 5367319


HiHi!!

You managed to  pre-order this? My SA said cannot take in order for this yet. I am so excited for you.  I did not get the old version of the speedy and noe nano , I glad to wait for improved version esp the speedy nano. since the launch of new version, I just hooked on esp speedy nano is so easy to use.

Is the leather on nano noe also the treated vachetta? The  bottom of noe is it all canvas or leather? Much appreciate it for your advice.


----------



## lilah1

Hey guys, does anyone know when the yellow mini pochette can be pre-ordered in Europe and how much it will cost? TIA


----------



## snibor

Marie. Alyssa said:


> View attachment 5367334
> 
> Hi everyone, I just saw this on the website and love this color match. I think it is a value piece with 2 other inserts but I am thinking if it holds too little. I think it will matches my clothes in summer.
> 
> At the same time, I am debating myself should I wait for the petit sac plat sunrise pastel. It is a gorgeous color that I dreamed of. But I don't know will it be too high profile with the giant lv logo and difficult to match with clothes with patterns. or will I be tried of looking at it a while later
> 
> What do you guys think? Would be appreciated if you guys can help me with your experiences


Colors are beautiful. I am not a Felicie fan as it’s too small for me.  Others like it.  This would not be an everyday bag for me as it doesn’t hold enough. Sunrise pastel looks beautiful and I think it will go with a lot. You just wear it.  Im personally not a fan of open top bags nor the large logos but that’s a personal thing.  I don’t think the petit sac plat holds that much (I don’t have bag but remember reading others comments).  My advice is if you want a bag, grab when you can as they can be difficult to get. It sounds like from your comments, neither is exactly what you want though. Good luck deciding.


----------



## mrslkc23

GAN said:


> HiHi!!
> 
> You managed to  pre-order this? My SA said cannot take in order for this yet. I am so excited for you.  I did not get the old version of the speedy and noe nano , I glad to wait for improved version esp the speedy nano. since the launch of new version, I just hooked on esp speedy nano is so easy to use.
> 
> Is the leather on nano noe also the treated vachetta? The  bottom of noe is it all canvas or leather? Much appreciate it for your advice.


Thank you!! Preorder is available via online CS! My store SA couldn't place preoorder so I went via the online CS route  works better cos if thru online CS, we will only pay when it's ready to be fulfilled! Unlike in store, money is parked with them for weeks or months. 

Yup the leather is also pre treated vachetta and from IG pics, bottom is canvas


----------



## mango1313

Marie. Alyssa said:


> View attachment 5367334
> 
> Hi everyone, I just saw this on the website and love this color match. I think it is a value piece with 2 other inserts but I am thinking if it holds too little. I think it will matches my clothes in summer.
> 
> At the same time, I am debating myself should I wait for the petit sac plat sunrise pastel. It is a gorgeous color that I dreamed of. But I don't know will it be too high profile with the giant lv logo and difficult to match with clothes with patterns. or will I be tried of looking at it a while later
> 
> What do you guys think? Would be appreciated if you guys can help me with your experiences



I have both. The Felicie is so much bigger and more practical for everyday use, it fits  the largest iPhone, card holder and a few other flat items if you take the inserts out, also if you just use one insert you can still fit the phone. I like to use both inserts and just cary my phone (inserts are super convenient to use in other bags). I ended up using the Felicie as an everyday bag for a long time even though I originally got it for occasional use. As for the Petit Sac Plat, I’m really glad I got it and I like they way it looks but it is just too small even for me (I prefer small bags). You could fit a large iPhone in there and maybe a card holder if you really had to, but when I use the bag I usually just have a Calvi card holder and the 6 key pouch and they don’t even fit vertically without being placed at an angle (I don’t like staking things on top of each other in my bags) and I also like to use the larger key pouch (now discontinued) as card holder in there but it takes up all the room. I have seen some reviews on YouTube where people overstuff it, so with enough force you can definitely fit more inside but then the bag will just look overstuffed and dent.


----------



## Babxie

Marie. Alyssa said:


> View attachment 5367334
> 
> Hi everyone, I just saw this on the website and love this color match. I think it is a value piece with 2 other inserts but I am thinking if it holds too little. I think it will matches my clothes in summer.
> 
> At the same time, I am debating myself should I wait for the petit sac plat sunrise pastel. It is a gorgeous color that I dreamed of. But I don't know will it be too high profile with the giant lv logo and difficult to match with clothes with patterns. or will I be tried of looking at it a while later
> 
> What do you guys think? Would be appreciated if you guys can help me with your experiences


Ohhh I’m in trouble. I’ve almost decided to buy the light pink double zip pochette but this color combo looks nice. I have been holding myself back from buying Felicie because I don’t buy bags without zip. But this is pretty!


----------



## GAN

mrslkc23 said:


> Thank you!! Preorder is available via online CS! My store SA couldn't place preoorder so I went via the online CS route  works better cos if thru online CS, we will only pay when it's ready to be fulfilled! Unlike in store, money is parked with them for weeks or months.
> 
> Yup the leather is also pre treated vachetta and from IG pics, bottom is canvas


Wow!! Great thank you. I will try later if they can take in my order. This is another cutie. I m supposed to be purse peace. Lol yet i still drawn in. Are you going to receive yours tomorrow? If yes, please do share pics. Can't wait to see yours.


----------



## snibor

jsmile said:


> Is the zipper supposed to be like this?


If you look closely that doesn’t look good either.  Still better than what I received.  I’m seeing more photos on insta and notice the zippers seemed to be messed up. I’m more convinced it’s the design, with some bags worse than others.


----------



## DrTr

lemondln said:


> I never liked NF, but yours is stunning,  cannot take my eyes off


Thanks lemondin    It really is beautiful - I wasn’t sure after seeing only online pics. Isn’t it funny how we don’t like certain bags (I was never a speedy girl) but one comes along and it’s so great? (i bought the 20 mono speedy b and love it). I’m taking my NF up and downstairs as I WFH, so she’s going to the office with me


----------



## mrslkc23

GAN said:


> Wow!! Great thank you. I will try later if they can take in my order. This is another cutie. I m supposed to be purse peace. Lol yet i still drawn in. Are you going to receive yours tomorrow? If yes, please do share pics. Can't wait to see yours.


I just got an email that it has been shipped so hopefully tomorrow!! I will share photos when I receive it. If you want, I can share my online CS contact to u. She's awesome! Let me know


----------



## DrTr

GAN said:


> Wow!! Great thank you. I will try later if they can take in my order. This is another cutie. I m supposed to be purse peace. Lol yet i still drawn in. Are you going to receive yours tomorrow? If yes, please do share pics. Can't wait to see yours.


Hey, if you find the prescription for purse peace would you write it for me and anyone that needs it?!    Yes we still get drawn in !


----------



## DrTr

jsmile said:


> Is the zipper supposed to be like this?


I don’t think so - yikes why can’t they get a zip in this style that lays flat and looks good? Sorry it came that way.


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury




----------



## Cathindy

monet_notthepainter said:


>




There's the double zip   Is this one exclusive or something? Can't find it on the Europe webshop, same with the mini pochette.


----------



## snibor

monet_notthepainter said:


>



What is the large pink?  Double zip?


----------



## Babxie

monet_notthepainter said:


>



The pink here looks like nude pink


----------



## luxsal

ArielS said:


> Luckily, my SA managed to order 2 bags in sunset pastel for me. Onthego pm and petite sac plat.
> Unluckily, the pictures wouldn’t load on her device… so still no clear picture of otg pm.
> View attachment 5367022
> View attachment 5367023


I didnt know you could pre-order in LV. I visited the store and met a wonderful CA. She told me to remind her a day before on 4/14th and she can try to keep the bag for me but cannot hold it for more than a few hours. Is that the usual route or should I message her to pre-order for me? I am wondering after seeing your post. I live in the US and interested in the onthego PM. Loved the size when I tried the black one. TIA!


----------



## ArielS

salal04 said:


> I didnt know you could pre-order in LV. I visited the store and met a wonderful CA. She told me to remind her a day before on 4/14th and she can try to keep the bag for me but cannot hold it for more than a few hours. Is that the usual route or should I message her to pre-order for me? I am wondering after seeing your post. I live in the US and interested in the onthego PM. Loved the size when I tried the black one. TIA!


I think it depends on the country / store and the SA. I'm in UK and tried a few different ways over the past years; called LV customer services, called LV boutiques, went in and asked and talked to many different SAs. I found this one is the best and let me order bags (No one else ever did) so I stick with her. I think if the SA at least makes an effort to pull out her device and searches for products for you, she's a good one. Sorry I'm not being much helpful!


----------



## luxsal

ArielS said:


> I think it depends on the country / store and the SA. I'm in UK and tried a few different ways over the past years; called LV customer services, called LV boutiques, went in and asked and talked to many different SAs. I found this one is the best and let me order bags (No one else ever did) so I stick with her. I think if the SA at least makes an effort to pull out her device and searches for products for you, she's a good one. Sorry I'm not being much helpful!


Thank you! Yes she was v nice. She pulled up her phone and told me the launch date is 4/15 for this particular bag. She gave me her phone number and asked me to text a day before for a reminder. She also told me to text the bag right now so that she can keep it in her radar. But didnt mention anything about pre-booking.


----------



## Babxie

Apparently this color is from “Mother’s Day capsule collection”


----------



## Babxie

Does anyone know if this print is gonna be on bags etc?


----------



## ArielS

Babxie said:


> View attachment 5367647
> 
> Does anyone know if this print is gonna be on bags etc?


Soooo pretty!  My wallet will be endangered if they do!


----------



## Sunshine mama

snibor said:


> Bagatelle arrived and unfortunately I’m returning. Beautiful bag but look how wonky the zipper is?  Not acceptable. Here’s a few photos before I take it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366568
> View attachment 5366569
> View attachment 5366570
> View attachment 5366571


That's really bad! How did this even pass quality control?
Were they thinking that the LV clients are not going to notice?


----------



## Emphosix

M81399



M81400



M81393



M81343



M59962



M59961


----------



## Babxie

Emphosix said:


> M81399
> View attachment 5367687
> 
> 
> M81400
> View attachment 5367688
> 
> 
> M81393
> View attachment 5367689
> 
> 
> M81343
> View attachment 5367690
> 
> 
> M59962
> View attachment 5367691
> 
> 
> M59961
> View attachment 5367692


Ooo thanks @Emphosix 

May I know what’s the 1st cutie bag?

Actually the most important question, is it big enough at least to fit an iPhone?


----------



## Emphosix

M59856


----------



## ArielS

Emphosix said:


> M59856
> View attachment 5367738


There she is!!! My new bag!!! Thank you so much @Emphosix.


----------



## luxsal

Emphosix said:


> M59856
> View attachment 5367738


OMG! Thank you for sharing! 

Is this the PM size and it will come with this strap only?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

@Emphosix Thank you so much for posting all these pictures!!!! You are the best!


----------



## bagsamplified

salal04 said:


> I didnt know you could pre-order in LV. I visited the store and met a wonderful CA. She told me to remind her a day before on 4/14th and she can try to keep the bag for me but cannot hold it for more than a few hours. Is that the usual route or should I message her to pre-order for me? I am wondering after seeing your post. I live in the US and interested in the onthego PM. Loved the size when I tried the black one. TIA!


That's really nice of her. She's giving you the chance to think about it til the 14th without parting with your money for 2 weeks. Pre order means you pay and wait till it's available at launch, whether that’s weeks or months away. 

That's how I interpreted that.


----------



## bagsamplified

salal04 said:


> I didnt know you could pre-order in LV. I visited the store and met a wonderful CA. She told me to remind her a day before on 4/14th and she can try to keep the bag for me but cannot hold it for more than a few hours. Is that the usual route or should I message her to pre-order for me? I am wondering after seeing your post. I live in the US and interested in the onthego PM. Loved the size when I tried the black one. TIA!


There is also the add to waitlist route via CS in my country but not sure if USA does that. You don't pay but it means of course you're further behind in the queue for the bag behind those who prepaid. And my limited experience here was that waitlisting or preordering for Mens SS22 meant the item was sometimes in store before it reached me through waitlist  ! 

I'm more the type to want to see bags in person before buying but Men's SS22 was a huge exception for me . So I'm really unlikely to preorder pre launch.


----------



## bagsamplified

Emphosix said:


> M59856
> View attachment 5367738


She is really pretty!! Thanks @Emphosix  as always!


----------



## princessextra

Babxie said:


> Ooo thanks @Emphosix
> 
> May I know what’s the 1st cutie bag?
> 
> Actually the most important question, is it big enough at least to fit an iPhone?


I asked my CA, it's a "wallet on strap" and the dimensions are 7.9 x 4.7 x 2.4"!


----------



## ProShopper1

Babxie said:


> View attachment 5367647
> 
> Does anyone know if this print is gonna be on bags etc?



This could be a stupid question but....are these reusable? I know they used to not be but I feel like I saw someone post that they were excited that they made the holiday one reusable..but I could have misread.


----------



## Penelopepursula

snibor said:


> Bagatelle arrived and unfortunately I’m returning. Beautiful bag but look how wonky the zipper is?  Not acceptable. Here’s a few photos before I take it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366568
> View attachment 5366569
> View attachment 5366570
> View attachment 5366571


I cannot believe LV sent this to a customer. It's so bad it looks like my 8th grade sewing project.


----------



## Loriad

My SA just advised that they are closing pre-orders/paid reservations effective tomorrow.


----------



## travelbliss

Emphosix said:


> M59856
> View attachment 5367738


This is a LVoely bag.... not too thrilled about that strap color, tho !!


----------



## maxynot

Loriad said:


> My SA just advised that they are closing pre-orders/paid reservations effective tomorrow.


I was also told this not sure if it’s only for USA?


----------



## kidrobot1

snibor said:


> Bagatelle arrived and unfortunately I’m returning. Beautiful bag but look how wonky the zipper is?  Not acceptable. Here’s a few photos before I take it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366568
> View attachment 5366569
> View attachment 5366570
> View attachment 5366571


I’m sorry you received it in such unacceptable condition. The colors are so pretty though and I love the shape too! Do you think you’ll try to get another? The pictures of the bag and zipper on the website looks nice and well made. I did notice the leather part next to the zipper is pushed down perpendicular to the sides of the bag while holding the handle making the top zipper part more curved on the Louis Vuitton website photos. Not sure if that would affect the appearance of the zipper though.


----------



## snibor

kidrobot1 said:


> I’m sorry you received it in such unacceptable condition. The colors are so pretty though and I love the shape too! Do you think you’ll try to get another? The pictures of the bag and zipper on the website looks nice and well made. I did notice the leather part next to the zipper is pushed down perpendicular to the sides of the bag while holding the handle making the top zipper part more curved on the Louis Vuitton website photos. Not sure if that would affect the appearance of the zipper though.


I returned and won’t buy again.  I’ve now seen several photos here and on Instagram of the same issue with the bag. Mine was worse but most of the the photos I see have an issue.


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

mrslkc23 said:


> Order has moved to in preparation! So excited to see this little cutie
> 
> View attachment 5367319


Congrat!! can't wait for your review


----------



## Goldilocks09

snibor said:


> I returned and won’t buy again.  I’ve now seen several photos here and on Instagram of the same issue with the bag. Mine was worse but most of the the photos I see have an issue.



I think thats the best decision, looks like a massive fault with that bag and not just a once off. There are some similar LV designs in that shape, so hopefully you find something else you like!


----------



## Loriad

maxynot said:


> I was also told this not sure if it’s only for USA?


Not sure but I am in the USA and she asked if I wanted anything right now.


----------



## Loriad

snibor said:


> I returned and won’t buy again.  I’ve now seen several photos here and on Instagram of the same issue with the bag. Mine was worse but most of the the photos I see have an issue.


Terrible that they wouldn't review this internally before even releasing it. If they had, they would have seen the issue before releasing an expensive bag with a real issue.


----------



## mrslkc23

Here it is, the new nano noe! Happy to report that it passed my QC!! It's super cute and definitely a keeper. Pictures overload below   




Bottom is canvas!! 




Lining is the luscious microfiber instead of the usual cotton lining.



Made in stamp is at the back base leather



Fits my daily essentials with room to spare




Strap at 2nd to the last hole. I'm 5'2" 



Strap in the middle setting



With old version nano speedy 



With speedy 20



With Noe bb


----------



## Babxie

mrslkc23 said:


> Here it is, the new nano noe! Happy to report that it passed my QC!! It's super cute and definitely a keeper. Pictures overload below
> 
> View attachment 5368377
> 
> 
> Bottom is canvas!!
> View attachment 5368378
> View attachment 5368379
> 
> 
> Lining is the luscious microfiber instead of the usual cotton lining.
> View attachment 5368380
> 
> 
> Made in stamp is at the back base leather
> View attachment 5368381
> 
> 
> Fits my daily essentials with room to spare
> View attachment 5368383
> View attachment 5368384
> 
> 
> Strap at 2nd to the last hole. I'm 5'2"
> View attachment 5368385
> 
> 
> Strap in the middle setting
> View attachment 5368409
> 
> 
> With old version nano speedy
> View attachment 5368388
> 
> 
> With speedy 20
> View attachment 5368389
> 
> 
> With Noe bb
> View attachment 5368396


That’s so adorable! And surprisingly bigger than I imagine! Congrats


----------



## snibor

mrslkc23 said:


> Here it is, the new nano noe! Happy to report that it passed my QC!! It's super cute and definitely a keeper. Pictures overload below
> 
> View attachment 5368377
> 
> 
> Bottom is canvas!!
> View attachment 5368378
> View attachment 5368379
> 
> 
> Lining is the luscious microfiber instead of the usual cotton lining.
> View attachment 5368380
> 
> 
> Made in stamp is at the back base leather
> View attachment 5368381
> 
> 
> Fits my daily essentials with room to spare
> View attachment 5368383
> View attachment 5368384
> 
> 
> Strap at 2nd to the last hole. I'm 5'2"
> View attachment 5368385
> 
> 
> Strap in the middle setting
> View attachment 5368409
> 
> 
> With old version nano speedy
> View attachment 5368388
> 
> 
> With speedy 20
> View attachment 5368389
> 
> 
> With Noe bb
> View attachment 5368396


Looks fabulous on you!  Congrats!


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

snibor said:


> Colors are beautiful. I am not a Felicie fan as it’s too small for me.  Others like it.  This would not be an everyday bag for me as it doesn’t hold enough. Sunrise pastel looks beautiful and I think it will go with a lot. You just wear it.  Im personally not a fan of open top bags nor the large logos but that’s a personal thing.  I don’t think the petit sac plat holds that much (I don’t have bag but remember reading others comments).  My advice is if you want a bag, grab when you can as they can be difficult to get. It sounds like from your comments, neither is exactly what you want though. Good luck deciding.


I have an illusion that Felicie is much smaller than Petit sac plat but after I checked them both in store felicie seems to be more practical than petit sac plat. I can order it online yesterday but after a while of hesitation the green light of ordering online turned red

You pin out my problem and your advise "grab while you can" is very very true to me.


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

mango1313 said:


> I have both. The Felicie is so much bigger and more practical for everyday use, it fits  the largest iPhone, card holder and a few other flat items if you take the inserts out, also if you just use one insert you can still fit the phone. I like to use both inserts and just cary my phone (inserts are super convenient to use in other bags). I ended up using the Felicie as an everyday bag for a long time even though I originally got it for occasional use. As for the Petit Sac Plat, I’m really glad I got it and I like they way it looks but it is just too small even for me (I prefer small bags). You could fit a large iPhone in there and maybe a card holder if you really had to, but when I use the bag I usually just have a Calvi card holder and the 6 key pouch and they don’t even fit vertically without being placed at an angle (I don’t like staking things on top of each other in my bags) and I also like to use the larger key pouch (now discontinued) as card holder in there but it takes up all the room. I have seen some reviews on YouTube where people overstuff it, so with enough force you can definitely fit more inside but then the bag will just look overstuffed and dent.


Thank you so much for your informative reviews on both! I always thought that felicie is extremely small while petit sac plat looks bigger but after I checked in store today. Their sizes are absolutely not as what I thought they are. I put my phone in petie sac plat and it sticks out a bit. I can put my mini pochette in it (plus a phone) but that's all. And Felicie is larger than what I thought. And I am thinking about to use the inserts separately (I earned 2 more small leather goods and saving money from buying the slim purse). I think a horizontal bag is easier to get things from a vertical bag. It is glad to hear you enjoy your bags that much and I wish to have a bag that is suitable for me to use it every single day too.


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

Babxie said:


> Ohhh I’m in trouble. I’ve almost decided to buy the light pink double zip pochette but this color combo looks nice. I have been holding myself back from buying Felicie because I don’t buy bags without zip. But this is pretty!


I checked in store today that I think the rose pink in this color combo is slightly lighter than the original empreinte felicie in rose pink. 

But like you said I do like the color combo too. I do not have any desire to get a bag with yellow but this baby yellow plus rose just kills me 

I like the size of double zip, it holds more. But I think felicie looks prettier with the button in my opinion. 

Guys, I can't thank all of you more that when I discuss with you that it just helps me to brain storm more pros and cons on each bag and help me to decide.


----------



## Bumbles

mrslkc23 said:


> Here it is, the new nano noe! Happy to report that it passed my QC!! It's super cute and definitely a keeper. Pictures overload below
> 
> View attachment 5368377
> 
> 
> Bottom is canvas!!
> View attachment 5368378
> View attachment 5368379
> 
> 
> Lining is the luscious microfiber instead of the usual cotton lining.
> View attachment 5368380
> 
> 
> Made in stamp is at the back base leather
> View attachment 5368381
> 
> 
> Fits my daily essentials with room to spare
> View attachment 5368383
> View attachment 5368384
> 
> 
> Strap at 2nd to the last hole. I'm 5'2"
> View attachment 5368385
> 
> 
> Strap in the middle setting
> View attachment 5368409
> 
> 
> With old version nano speedy
> View attachment 5368388
> 
> 
> With speedy 20
> View attachment 5368389
> 
> 
> With Noe bb
> View attachment 5368396


This is so cute! Congrats! It’s adorable and I love that pink po pop of colour!!


----------



## chubbyshopper

I almost preordered the marshmallow bag, but this morning watched Marquitas Video and realised its in Canvas and not Emp leather like the she bought last season. Seems such a Bummer that they didn't do it the same. 
I might just wait rather than 'Blind Buying' as buying a LV is more of a Want than a Need right now. I am tempted by the Felicie pochette as I love emp leather and the colours, but I already have too many Mini bags for one person


----------



## snibor

chubbyshopper said:


> I almost preordered the marshmallow bag, but this morning watched Marquitas Video and realised its in Canvas and not Emp leather like the she bought last season. Seems such a Bummer that they didn't do it the same.
> I might just wait rather than 'Blind Buying' as buying a LV is more of a Want than a Need right now. I am tempted by the Felicie pochette as I love emp leather and the colours, but I already have too many Mini bags for one person


Marshmallow is such a pretty bag.   I like canvas because it’s lightweight.  My hesitation is the large logo (and the price).  Oh and I just started watching Marquita and she is fabulous!


----------



## mango1313

Marie. Alyssa said:


> Thank you so much for your informative reviews on both! I always thought that felicie is extremely small while petit sac plat looks bigger but after I checked in store today. Their sizes are absolutely not as what I thought they are. I put my phone in petie sac plat and it sticks out a bit. I can put my mini pochette in it (plus a phone) but that's all. And Felicie is larger than what I thought. And I am thinking about to use the inserts separately (I earned 2 more small leather goods and saving money from buying the slim purse). I think a horizontal bag is easier to get things from a vertical bag. It is glad to hear you enjoy your bags that much and I wish to have a bag that is suitable for me to use it every single day too.


I like the inserts so much from the Felicie that I’m actually thinking of buying the slim purse. Lol Let us know what you end up getting. If you decide to also get the Petit Sac Plat, it will be a really fun bag to wear. My Petit Sac Plat is also LE and I’m so glad I got it because I totally would of felt that I missed out if I skipped it.


----------



## Huyen818

mrslkc23 said:


> Here it is, the new nano noe! Happy to report that it passed my QC!! It's super cute and definitely a keeper. Pictures overload below
> 
> View attachment 5368377
> 
> 
> Bottom is canvas!!
> View attachment 5368378
> View attachment 5368379
> 
> 
> Lining is the luscious microfiber instead of the usual cotton lining.
> View attachment 5368380
> 
> 
> Made in stamp is at the back base leather
> View attachment 5368381
> 
> 
> Fits my daily essentials with room to spare
> View attachment 5368383
> View attachment 5368384
> 
> 
> Strap at 2nd to the last hole. I'm 5'2"
> View attachment 5368385
> 
> 
> Strap in the middle setting
> View attachment 5368409
> 
> 
> With old version nano speedy
> View attachment 5368388
> 
> 
> With speedy 20
> View attachment 5368389
> 
> 
> With Noe bb
> View attachment 5368396


Sooo pretty!! This wasn’t on my list but I might have to check the site or call my SA when it comes out, I don’t see it in USA site yet.


----------



## GAN

mrslkc23 said:


> Here it is, the new nano noe! Happy to report that it passed my QC!! It's super cute and definitely a keeper. Pictures overload below
> 
> View attachment 5368377
> 
> 
> Bottom is canvas!!
> View attachment 5368378
> View attachment 5368379
> 
> 
> Lining is the luscious microfiber instead of the usual cotton lining.
> View attachment 5368380
> 
> 
> Made in stamp is at the back base leather
> View attachment 5368381
> 
> 
> Fits my daily essentials with room to spare
> View attachment 5368383
> View attachment 5368384
> 
> 
> Strap at 2nd to the last hole. I'm 5'2"
> View attachment 5368385
> 
> 
> Strap in the middle setting
> View attachment 5368409
> 
> 
> With old version nano speedy
> View attachment 5368388
> 
> 
> With speedy 20
> View attachment 5368389
> 
> 
> With Noe bb
> View attachment 5368396


Wow!! Congrats!!! very happy for you! Thank you for sharing your CS contact and your cutie in close up details.
I am SOLD!! Hope to get this soon , to go with my nano speedy!   Even the handle is also detachable ! Wow wow and interior is microfabric linining. Totally amazing ! It suits you very well. I think that you might be one of the 1st few to receive this in our country.  I keep thinking that it will be launched in mid April.  It definitely a keeper.


----------



## maxynot

mrslkc23 said:


> Here it is, the new nano noe! Happy to report that it passed my QC!! It's super cute and definitely a keeper. Pictures overload below
> 
> View attachment 5368377
> 
> 
> Bottom is canvas!!
> View attachment 5368378
> View attachment 5368379
> 
> 
> Lining is the luscious microfiber instead of the usual cotton lining.
> View attachment 5368380
> 
> 
> Made in stamp is at the back base leather
> View attachment 5368381
> 
> 
> Fits my daily essentials with room to spare
> View attachment 5368383
> View attachment 5368384
> 
> 
> Strap at 2nd to the last hole. I'm 5'2"
> View attachment 5368385
> 
> 
> Strap in the middle setting
> View attachment 5368409
> 
> 
> With old version nano speedy
> View attachment 5368388
> 
> 
> With speedy 20
> View attachment 5368389
> 
> 
> With Noe bb
> View attachment 5368396


Oh my gosh this is really cute! Looks like it fits a lot. Do you know how it compares to the keepall xs?


----------



## Babxie

Marie. Alyssa said:


> I checked in store today that I think the rose pink in this color combo is slightly lighter than the original empreinte felicie in rose pink.
> 
> But like you said I do like the color combo too. I do not have any desire to get a bag with yellow but this baby yellow plus rose just kills me
> 
> I like the size of double zip, it holds more. But I think felicie looks prettier with the button in my opinion.
> 
> Guys, I can't thank all of you more that when I discuss with you that it just helps me to brain storm more pros and cons on each bag and help me to decide.


Sounds like you made up your mind on the Felicie? 

Btw my CA is on leave and yet to get back to me but I’m afraid SG might not have this beauty color combo because it doesn’t show on SG online store.


----------



## chloebagfreak

mrslkc23 said:


> Here it is, the new nano noe! Happy to report that it passed my QC!! It's super cute and definitely a keeper. Pictures overload below
> 
> View attachment 5368377
> 
> 
> Bottom is canvas!!
> View attachment 5368378
> View attachment 5368379
> 
> 
> Lining is the luscious microfiber instead of the usual cotton lining.
> View attachment 5368380
> 
> 
> Made in stamp is at the back base leather
> View attachment 5368381
> 
> 
> Fits my daily essentials with room to spare
> View attachment 5368383
> View attachment 5368384
> 
> 
> Strap at 2nd to the last hole. I'm 5'2"
> View attachment 5368385
> 
> 
> Strap in the middle setting
> View attachment 5368409
> 
> 
> With old version nano speedy
> View attachment 5368388
> 
> 
> With speedy 20
> View attachment 5368389
> 
> 
> With Noe bb
> View attachment 5368396



Love, Love, Love! Congratulations! Such a cute bag. It looks great on you!
Enjoy!


----------



## Emphosix

M46212


----------



## Islandbreeze

mrslkc23 said:


> Here it is, the new nano noe! Happy to report that it passed my QC!! It's super cute and definitely a keeper. Pictures overload below
> 
> View attachment 5368377
> 
> 
> Bottom is canvas!!
> View attachment 5368378
> View attachment 5368379
> 
> 
> Lining is the luscious microfiber instead of the usual cotton lining.
> View attachment 5368380
> 
> 
> Made in stamp is at the back base leather
> View attachment 5368381
> 
> 
> Fits my daily essentials with room to spare
> View attachment 5368383
> View attachment 5368384
> 
> 
> Strap at 2nd to the last hole. I'm 5'2"
> View attachment 5368385
> 
> 
> Strap in the middle setting
> View attachment 5368409
> 
> 
> With old version nano speedy
> View attachment 5368388
> 
> 
> With speedy 20
> View attachment 5368389
> 
> 
> With Noe bb
> View attachment 5368396


Looks lovely on you! I like the new canvas bottom and the microfiber lining. Would you share the measurements please? I have the mini noe from 2004 and love the size. Thank you!


----------



## blondpidge

My CA has just sent me the pre-order link for the OTG sunrise pastel. Dithering as to whether or not to pull the trigger! 

I have already ordered the marshmallow hobo. Will 2 bags be too much?

Did anyone get the by the pool OTG and what did you use it for?


----------



## snibor

blondpidge said:


> My CA has just sent me the pre-order link for the OTG sunrise pastel. Dithering as to whether or not to pull the trigger!
> 
> I have already ordered the marshmallow hobo. Will 2 bags be too much?
> 
> Did anyone get the by the pool OTG and what did you use it for?


All sounds good to me.


----------



## bagsamplified

mrslkc23 said:


> Here it is, the new nano noe! Happy to report that it passed my QC!! It's super cute and definitely a keeper. Pictures overload below
> 
> View attachment 5368377
> 
> 
> Bottom is canvas!!
> View attachment 5368378
> View attachment 5368379
> 
> 
> Lining is the luscious microfiber instead of the usual cotton lining.
> View attachment 5368380
> 
> 
> Made in stamp is at the back base leather
> View attachment 5368381
> 
> 
> Fits my daily essentials with room to spare
> View attachment 5368383
> View attachment 5368384
> 
> 
> Strap at 2nd to the last hole. I'm 5'2"
> View attachment 5368385
> 
> 
> Strap in the middle setting
> View attachment 5368409
> 
> 
> With old version nano speedy
> View attachment 5368388
> 
> 
> With speedy 20
> View attachment 5368389
> 
> 
> With Noe bb
> View attachment 5368396


Congrats on your new Nano Noe!! Love how much you could fit in it, great photos and looks awesome on you!

How has your pink PO worn so far while in your bags? I am too cautious to use mine right now as I'm worried the leather will wear easily when bumping against other items in my bag! I even thought of carrying it with the dustbag but that defeats the point   thankyou!


----------



## mrslkc23

Babxie said:


> That’s so adorable! And surprisingly bigger than I imagine! Congrats


Agree! The dims are same as the OG version but for some reason this appears bigger visually. 



snibor said:


> Looks fabulous on you!  Congrats!


Thank you   



Bumbles said:


> This is so cute! Congrats! It’s adorable and I love that pink po pop of colour!!


Love it too!! First time using this PO and makes me smile when I see it! 



Huyen818 said:


> Sooo pretty!! This wasn’t on my list but I might have to check the site or call my SA when it comes out, I don’t see it in USA site yet.


Yay hope you are able to get one when it launches! 



chloebagfreak said:


> Love, Love, Love! Congratulations! Such a cute bag. It looks great on you!
> Enjoy!


Thank you!!


----------



## mrslkc23

GAN said:


> Wow!! Congrats!!! very happy for you! Thank you for sharing your CS contact and your cutie in close up details.
> I am SOLD!! Hope to get this soon , to go with my nano speedy!   Even the handle is also detachable ! Wow wow and interior is microfabric linining. Totally amazing ! It suits you very well. I think that you might be one of the 1st few to receive this in our country.  I keep thinking that it will be launched in mid April.  It definitely a keeper.


Thank you   Excited for you to receive yours soon too! 



maxynot said:


> Oh my gosh this is really cute! Looks like it fits a lot. Do you know how it compares to the keepall xs?


I find the Keepall xs has bigger capacity and fits more than nano noe. Here they are side by side! 





Islandbreeze said:


> Looks lovely on you! I like the new canvas bottom and the microfiber lining. Would you share the measurements please? I have the mini noe from 2004 and love the size. Thank you!


Thanks!  Dims are 13 x 16 x 10 cm


----------



## mrslkc23

bagsamplified said:


> Congrats on your new Nano Noe!! Love how much you could fit in it, great photos and looks awesome on you!
> 
> How has your pink PO worn so far while in your bags? I am too cautious to use mine right now as I'm worried the leather will wear easily when bumping against other items in my bag! I even thought of carrying it with the dustbag but that defeats the point   thankyou!


Thank you!! I know that feeling about the PO.. I was worried about using it too but I thought its too pretty to be sitting in the closet. I haven't used it enough to say how it's wearing but I do use bag inserts in most of my bags and I put this (or any other card holder/small wallet) in one of the pockets. That's a good way to avoid friction with other items inside. I use thin 1mm inserts for small bags so it doesn't take up space.


----------



## Islandbreeze

mrslkc23 said:


> Thank you   Excited for you to receive yours soon too!
> 
> 
> I find the Keepall xs has bigger capacity and fits more than nano noe. Here they are side by side!
> View attachment 5368996
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  Dims are 13 x 16 x 10 cm


Thank you!


----------



## luxurista

What do we think of the sunrise OTG PM vs GM now that we have a pic of the PM? The PM is cute… but I really prefer how the GM looks. Thoughts lol?


----------



## bbkctpf

@mrslkc23 thanks for sharing these photos!! At first I wasn’t too into it but now I want it! Lol.
Does anyone know if it’s launching tomorrow or mid month?


----------



## luxsal

luxurista said:


> What do we think of the sunrise OTG PM vs GM now that we have a pic of the PM? The PM is cute… but I really prefer how the GM looks. Thoughts lol?


I wish the PM came with a regular strap. Since it is a lighter color, I prefer the smaller size. But I am also thinking after seeing the strap.


----------



## mrslkc23

bbkctpf said:


> @mrslkc23 thanks for sharing these photos!! At first I wasn’t too into it but now I want it! Lol.
> Does anyone know if it’s launching tomorrow or mid month?


I also wasn't very interested when first photos about this release came out. I thought it was overpriced for a tiny bag cos of the price difference with the OG. I decided to go for it thinking the detachable/adjustable strap and top handle justifies it a bit. But when I got it, I feel the price difference is worth it and a real upgraded version! Apart from the strap, top handle, slider, base leather to match the classic noe look, the lining is microfiber which makes it feels lux! And the canvas is not flimsy at all. Maybe cos of the leather base and lining, its not squishy as the OG. Canvas is not really structured like the Alma bb but not squishy as nano speedy. In between I guess but I like the substantial feel to it!

It's launching today April 1st   it's on SG website already at midnight!


----------



## Babxie

mrslkc23 said:


> I also wasn't very interested when first photos about this release came out. I thought it was overpriced for a tiny bag cos of the price difference with the OG. I decided to go for it thinking the detachable/adjustable strap and top handle justifies it a bit. But when I got it, I feel the price difference is worth it and a real upgraded version! Apart from the strap, top handle, slider, base leather to match the classic noe look, the lining is microfiber which makes it feels lux! And the canvas is not flimsy at all. Maybe cos of the leather base and lining, its not squishy as the OG. Canvas is not really structured like the Alma bb but not squishy as nano speedy. In between I guess but I like the substantial feel to it!
> 
> It's launching today April 1st   it's on SG website already at midnight!



I too feel it’s really a good upgrade, much better and exciting compare to nano speedy. The price increase is definitely worth it. So many nice small bags coming. The nano noe price is not much different from Pink Double Zip Pochette and Pink/Yellow Felicie. I am so tempted to have all 3 of them but I can only have 1.


----------



## SarinSK

mrslkc23 said:


> Here it is, the new nano noe! Happy to report that it passed my QC!! It's super cute and definitely a keeper. Pictures overload below
> 
> View attachment 5368377
> 
> 
> Bottom is canvas!!
> View attachment 5368378
> View attachment 5368379
> 
> 
> Lining is the luscious microfiber instead of the usual cotton lining.
> View attachment 5368380
> 
> 
> Made in stamp is at the back base leather
> View attachment 5368381
> 
> 
> Fits my daily essentials with room to spare
> View attachment 5368383
> View attachment 5368384
> 
> 
> Strap at 2nd to the last hole. I'm 5'2"
> View attachment 5368385
> 
> 
> Strap in the middle setting
> View attachment 5368409
> 
> 
> With old version nano speedy
> View attachment 5368388
> 
> 
> With speedy 20
> View attachment 5368389
> 
> 
> With Noe bb
> View attachment 5368396


This is adorable! Thanks for the photos, now I want to add this bag to my wishlist!


----------



## octoberrrush

Got on the waitlist for kirigami and zcp sunrise pastel today. Let's see if I get them! Fingers crossed


----------



## 23adeline

mrslkc23 said:


> I also wasn't very interested when first photos about this release came out. I thought it was overpriced for a tiny bag cos of the price difference with the OG. I decided to go for it thinking the detachable/adjustable strap and top handle justifies it a bit. But when I got it, I feel the price difference is worth it and a real upgraded version! Apart from the strap, top handle, slider, base leather to match the classic noe look, the lining is microfiber which makes it feels lux! And the canvas is not flimsy at all. Maybe cos of the leather base and lining, its not squishy as the OG. Canvas is not really structured like the Alma bb but not squishy as nano speedy. In between I guess but I like the substantial feel to it!
> 
> It's launching today April 1st   it's on SG website already at midnight!


I wasn’t interested in it before I saw your reveal , it looks so good on you and there are quite a lot of upgrading . This morning I told my CS to monitor a piece for me . My OG is the Damier Azur Tahitienne , so it’s a good excuse to get the new one which is monogram


----------



## Babxie

After much hesitation and thinking, mainly deciding on which 1 bag to choose, I finally made an out of my norm choice of buying this Felicie Pochette! I hope I don’t regret because I would never choose a non zip closure bag and or a light color bag. But this color combo is killing me and I think I would regret if I don’t buy this more than if I don’t buy the Pink Double Zip Pochette. 

Meanwhile, continuing my painful wait for the one Double Zip Pochette..


----------



## DrTr

Babxie said:


> View attachment 5369308
> 
> 
> After much hesitation and thinking, mainly deciding on which 1 bag to choose, I finally made an out of my norm choice of buying this Felicie Pochette! I hope I don’t regret because I would never choose a non zip closure bag and or a light color bag. But this color combo is killing me and I think I would regret if I don’t buy this more than if I don’t buy the Pink Double Zip Pochette.
> 
> Meanwhile, continuing my painful wait for the one Double Zip Pochette..


yay!  It’s lovely. The double zip pink pochette was ATB in US a bit ago. Good luck.


----------



## Babxie

DrTr said:


> yay!  It’s lovely. The double zip pink pochette was ATB in US a bit ago. Good luck.


Thanks 

Btw I could order the Pink Double Zip Pochette through my CA but I did not because it's very similar to this Felicie, both small size and both have pink color. My CA also suggested I choose 1 out of them both rather than buy both. So I've decided to save the money and wait for new colors.


----------



## DrTr

Babxie said:


> Thanks
> 
> Btw I could order the Pink Double Zip Pochette through my CA but I did not because it's very similar to this Felicie, both small size and both have pink color. My CA also suggested I choose 1 out of them both rather than buy both. So I've decided to save the money and wait for new colors.


I think your Felicie is a real stunner!  Hopefully a wonderful color you love comes along soon


----------



## Babxie

DrTr said:


> I think your Felicie is a real stunner!  Hopefully a wonderful color you love comes along soon


Thanks @DrTr


----------



## jademc96

mrslkc23 said:


> Here it is, the new nano noe! Happy to report that it passed my QC!! It's super cute and definitely a keeper. Pictures overload below
> 
> View attachment 5368377
> 
> 
> Bottom is canvas!!
> View attachment 5368378
> View attachment 5368379
> 
> 
> Lining is the luscious microfiber instead of the usual cotton lining.
> View attachment 5368380
> 
> 
> Made in stamp is at the back base leather
> View attachment 5368381
> 
> 
> Fits my daily essentials with room to spare
> View attachment 5368383
> View attachment 5368384
> 
> 
> Strap at 2nd to the last hole. I'm 5'2"
> View attachment 5368385
> 
> 
> Strap in the middle setting
> View attachment 5368409
> 
> 
> With old version nano speedy
> View attachment 5368388
> 
> 
> With speedy 20
> View attachment 5368389
> 
> 
> With Noe bb
> View attachment 5368396


Does it fit your cellphone? I hapvr an Iphone pro max and I was curious it it would fit


----------



## DrTr

jademc96 said:


> Does it fit your cellphone? I hapvr an Iphone pro max and I was curious it it would fit


Not according to the measurements. It appears the max would stick out at the top by several mm esp if you have it in a case  I’m with you - love my large max, have to make sure it fits!


----------



## mrslkc23

jademc96 said:


> Does it fit your cellphone? I hapvr an Iphone pro max and I was curious it it would fit


I'm using a Samsung flip phone, it fits in  any small bag even in a mini pochette   

I don't have a pro max phone to try but I saw an IG photo of it in the bag and it was sticking out..


----------



## mrslkc23

23adeline said:


> I wasn’t interested in it before I saw your reveal , it looks so good on you and there are quite a lot of upgrading . This morning I told my CS to monitor a piece for me . My OG is the Damier Azur Tahitienne , so it’s a good excuse to get the new one which is monogram


Yay! Looking forward to see your in action pics soon   

I love the pretty Azur Tahitienne and been on a lookout for one for the longest time! No luck so far,  I don't see any popping up in preloved market!


----------



## eena1230

mrslkc23 said:


> Here it is, the new nano noe! Happy to report that it passed my QC!! It's super cute and definitely a keeper. Pictures overload below
> 
> View attachment 5368377
> 
> 
> Bottom is canvas!!
> View attachment 5368378
> View attachment 5368379
> 
> 
> Lining is the luscious microfiber instead of the usual cotton lining.
> View attachment 5368380
> 
> 
> Made in stamp is at the back base leather
> View attachment 5368381
> 
> 
> Fits my daily essentials with room to spare
> View attachment 5368383
> View attachment 5368384
> 
> 
> Strap at 2nd to the last hole. I'm 5'2"
> View attachment 5368385
> 
> 
> Strap in the middle setting
> View attachment 5368409
> 
> 
> With old version nano speedy
> View attachment 5368388
> 
> 
> With speedy 20
> View attachment 5368389
> 
> 
> With Noe bb
> View attachment 5368396


Sooo darn cute! Thank you for posting detailed pictures! I love it! Now I have to start stalking the website


----------



## Islandbreeze

DrTr said:


> Not according to the measurements. It appears the max would stick out at the top by several mm esp if you have it in a case  I’m with you - love my large max, have to make sure it fits!





DrTr said:


> Not according to the measurements. It appears the max would stick out at the top by several mm esp if you have it in a case  I’m with you - love my large max, have to make sure it fits!


Yeah, that's my calculation too! I'll just stick to my mini noe which does hold my phone. LV just saved me some money


----------



## bbkctpf

mrslkc23 said:


> I also wasn't very interested when first photos about this release came out. I thought it was overpriced for a tiny bag cos of the price difference with the OG. I decided to go for it thinking the detachable/adjustable strap and top handle justifies it a bit. But when I got it, I feel the price difference is worth it and a real upgraded version! Apart from the strap, top handle, slider, base leather to match the classic noe look, the lining is microfiber which makes it feels lux! And the canvas is not flimsy at all. Maybe cos of the leather base and lining, its not squishy as the OG. Canvas is not really structured like the Alma bb but not squishy as nano speedy. In between I guess but I like the substantial feel to it!
> 
> It's launching today April 1st   it's on SG website already at midnight!


Thank you!! I been stocking all last night and this morning. I didn’t see it come up on the Canadian site.  did anyone else here get it online in CA/US?


----------



## bbkctpf

Babxie said:


> View attachment 5369308
> 
> 
> After much hesitation and thinking, mainly deciding on which 1 bag to choose, I finally made an out of my norm choice of buying this Felicie Pochette! I hope I don’t regret because I would never choose a non zip closure bag and or a light color bag. But this color combo is killing me and I think I would regret if I don’t buy this more than if I don’t buy the Pink Double Zip Pochette.
> 
> Meanwhile, continuing my painful wait for the one Double Zip Pochette..


Congrats!!! Can’t wait to see some photos!


----------



## Huyen818

bbkctpf said:


> Thank you!! I been stocking all last night and this morning. I didn’t see it come up on the Canadian site.  did anyone else here get it online in CA/US?


I haven’t even seen it pop up in stock since last night or morning in us site, been checking every minute, I even called my SA and they didn’t get any in and couldn’t order for me. :/


----------



## Moobarry12

Huyen818 said:


> I haven’t even seen it pop up in stock since last night or morning in us site, been checking every minute, I even called my SA and they didn’t get any in and couldn’t order for me. :/


I was able to order one but no ETA on shipping date.


----------



## Aliluvlv

mrslkc23 said:


> Here it is, the new nano noe! Happy to report that it passed my QC!! It's super cute and definitely a keeper. Pictures overload below
> 
> View attachment 5368377
> 
> 
> Bottom is canvas!!
> View attachment 5368378
> View attachment 5368379
> 
> 
> Lining is the luscious microfiber instead of the usual cotton lining.
> View attachment 5368380
> 
> 
> Made in stamp is at the back base leather
> View attachment 5368381
> 
> 
> Fits my daily essentials with room to spare
> View attachment 5368383
> View attachment 5368384
> 
> 
> Strap at 2nd to the last hole. I'm 5'2"
> View attachment 5368385
> 
> 
> Strap in the middle setting
> View attachment 5368409
> 
> 
> With old version nano speedy
> View attachment 5368388
> 
> 
> With speedy 20
> View attachment 5368389
> 
> 
> With Noe bb
> View attachment 5368396


Wow! I think you may have scored the perfect summer bag!  This looks amazing on you and I love the upgrades so much it’s now on my radar  Congratulations!


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

Babxie said:


> Sounds like you made up your mind on the Felicie?
> 
> Btw my CA is on leave and yet to get back to me but I’m afraid SG might not have this beauty color combo because it doesn’t show on SG online store.


I finally made my full payment on the Felicie.  I did the payment in store and it said it will take 11-17 days. And today, there is another SA that did not know I have already made the payment told me the waiting time now is 3 to 10 weeks

I heard many of TPFers got their order canceled even after full payment
Hopfully I can get this lovely piece


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

mango1313 said:


> I like the inserts so much from the Felicie that I’m actually thinking of buying the slim purse. Lol Let us know what you end up getting. If you decide to also get the Petit Sac Plat, it will be a really fun bag to wear. My Petit Sac Plat is also LE and I’m so glad I got it because I totally would of felt that I missed out if I skipped it.


I finally made my mind and pick the Felicie. I missed the chance that I can order directly from the website. And so I need to order it with full payment. It says I will need to wait for 11-17 days. Fingercross I can get this beauty finally. 

I like the slim purse the on reverse monogram. I always wanted something slim to be my wallet so I use the insert of Josephine wallet or just a card holer as my bags are getting smaller. Slim purse would be a perfect wallet if I hold a medium size bag. (at least not the tiny little ones)

Which color are you stalking at? It seems like I have seen there is damier azur with rose ballerine just out (if I did not make any mistake) seems to be cute


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

Babxie said:


> View attachment 5369308
> 
> 
> After much hesitation and thinking, mainly deciding on which 1 bag to choose, I finally made an out of my norm choice of buying this Felicie Pochette! I hope I don’t regret because I would never choose a non zip closure bag and or a light color bag. But this color combo is killing me and I think I would regret if I don’t buy this more than if I don’t buy the Pink Double Zip Pochette.
> 
> Meanwhile, continuing my painful wait for the one Double Zip Pochette..


Congrats on the purchase.
And yes this color combo is a killer
Do you need to be on the waitlist? Mine needs to wait for 11 to 17 days. I am so worried and at the same time feeling excited for mine to come. 

Can't wait to see pictures of this cutie from you


----------



## Babxie

Marie. Alyssa said:


> Congrats on the purchase.
> And yes this color combo is a killer
> Do you need to be on the waitlist? Mine needs to wait for 11 to 17 days. I am so worried and at the same time feeling excited for mine to come.
> 
> Can't wait to see pictures of this cutie from you


Thanks!   

My CA wanted to arrange delivery as soon as today but I requested to be delivered next Tuesday. Really excited to see my cutie. Had always wanted to buy something fun but didn't find something that will make my heart skipped the moment I see it. Aside from not having zip closure, this bag has everything I'm looking for! I wanted to thank you for posting this cutie, else I don't think I will even know it exists! Even now it is still not on SG online store.


----------



## GAN

@mrslkc23 
Thank you so much for sharing tips
I do not have much details on noe nano till you start sharing more info. 

I just received mine today and it was delivered since morning and I just had the time to unbox it. I totally agreed with you the canvas used on noe is thicker and more structure as compared to speedy nano. The speedy nano inside is cotton lining but noe is suede type lining.

So happy to receive this to add on to my mini nano collection. If there is nano alma, might consider adding it on.

It can actually hold 2 phones though my S22 can pop out very slightly, a recycle bag, card holder, tissue pack, coin pouch. I am so much in ♡ with the noe and speedy. Might have a hard time to decide which to bring out. 

Thank you for letting me share my joy here.


----------



## mrslkc23

GAN said:


> @mrslkc23
> Thank you so much for sharing tips
> I do not have much details on noe nano till you start sharing more info.
> 
> I just received mine today and it was delivered since morning and I just had the time to unbox it. I totally agreed with you the canvas used on noe is thicker and more structure as compared to speedy nano. The speedy nano inside is cotton lining but noe is suede type lining.
> 
> So happy to receive this to add on to my mini nano collection. If there is nano alma, might consider adding it on.
> 
> It can actually hold 2 phones though my S22 can pop out very slightly, a recycle bag, card holder, tissue pack, coin pouch. I am so much in ♡ with the noe and speedy. Might have a hard time to decide which to bring out.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share my joy here.


Looks perfect!! So happy for you @GAN  enjoy wearing this little cutie!


----------



## Huyen818

GAN said:


> @mrslkc23
> Thank you so much for sharing tips
> I do not have much details on noe nano till you start sharing more info.
> 
> I just received mine today and it was delivered since morning and I just had the time to unbox it. I totally agreed with you the canvas used on noe is thicker and more structure as compared to speedy nano. The speedy nano inside is cotton lining but noe is suede type lining.
> 
> So happy to receive this to add on to my mini nano collection. If there is nano alma, might consider adding it on.
> 
> It can actually hold 2 phones though my S22 can pop out very slightly, a recycle bag, card holder, tissue pack, coin pouch. I am so much in ♡ with the noe and speedy. Might have a hard time to decide which to bring out.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share my joy here.


Very nice!!! How were u able to get yours? I been stalking website haven’t seen it pop up to order


----------



## Sunshine mama

mrslkc23 said:


> Here it is, the new nano noe! Happy to report that it passed my QC!! It's super cute and definitely a keeper. Pictures overload below
> 
> View attachment 5368377
> 
> 
> Bottom is canvas!!
> View attachment 5368378
> View attachment 5368379
> 
> 
> Lining is the luscious microfiber instead of the usual cotton lining.
> View attachment 5368380
> 
> 
> Made in stamp is at the back base leather
> View attachment 5368381
> 
> 
> Fits my daily essentials with room to spare
> View attachment 5368383
> View attachment 5368384
> 
> 
> Strap at 2nd to the last hole. I'm 5'2"
> View attachment 5368385
> 
> 
> Strap in the middle setting
> View attachment 5368409
> 
> 
> With old version nano speedy
> View attachment 5368388
> 
> 
> With speedy 20
> View attachment 5368389
> 
> 
> With Noe bb
> View attachment 5368396


Congrats! Your styling makes me wanna get one right away!


----------



## blondpidge

I pulled the trigger on the sunrise pastel OTG GM, in addition the marshamallow hobo. 

Nobody tell my bank balance, but working on the principle that I won’t get it.

Affirmation required as I’m still not sure I did the right thing!


----------



## Jumper

blondpidge said:


> I pulled the trigger on the sunrise pastel OTG GM, in addition the marshamallow hobo.
> 
> Nobody tell my bank balance, but working on the principle that I won’t get it.
> 
> Affirmation required as I’m still not sure I did the right thing!


Shouldn’t be a problem as you could always return and get a refund should you not like it when it arrives. If you happen to like it when they come, you would save yourself plenty of heartaches as you got what you love instead of pinning for it on other people’s Instagram.


----------



## mrslkc23

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats! Your styling makes me wanna get one right away!


Thank you! Go for it  another cutie bag for us to twin on


----------



## bbkctpf

GAN said:


> @mrslkc23
> Thank you so much for sharing tips
> I do not have much details on noe nano till you start sharing more info.
> 
> I just received mine today and it was delivered since morning and I just had the time to unbox it. I totally agreed with you the canvas used on noe is thicker and more structure as compared to speedy nano. The speedy nano inside is cotton lining but noe is suede type lining.
> 
> So happy to receive this to add on to my mini nano collection. If there is nano alma, might consider adding it on.
> 
> It can actually hold 2 phones though my S22 can pop out very slightly, a recycle bag, card holder, tissue pack, coin pouch. I am so much in ♡ with the noe and speedy. Might have a hard time to decide which to bring out.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share my joy here.


So so cute!!! Congrats on your item!


----------



## glitzgal97

blondpidge said:


> I pulled the trigger on the sunrise pastel OTG GM, in addition the marshamallow hobo.
> 
> Nobody tell my bank balance, but working on the principle that I won’t get it.
> 
> Affirmation required as I’m still not sure I did the right thing!


Same, plus the cosmetic pouch!  Def not looking at my credit card!


----------



## DrTr

blondpidge said:


> I pulled the trigger on the sunrise pastel OTG GM, in addition the marshamallow hobo.
> 
> Nobody tell my bank balance, but working on the principle that I won’t get it.
> 
> Affirmation required as I’m still not sure I did the right thing!


Good for you - we won’t tell your bank balance   And as others say, if you love you can keep, if not return and if it never arrives your back balance will be happy. I bought 2 bags in a week, told myself I’d return one, but kept both. Justified it because one was a keepall xs I really wanted, and as they are d/c soon, decided to get these 2 and take a break. I can’t wait to see yours and others sunrise beauties as I’m sidelined!!


----------



## luxurista

Does anyone know if the 4/15 launch date for the sunrise pastel is worldwide, or US only?


----------



## Babxie

luxurista said:


> Does anyone know if the 4/15 launch date for the sunrise pastel is worldwide, or US only?


I think should be worldwide. I heard launch date for SG is also on 4/15, if I remember correctly


----------



## ArielS

luxurista said:


> Does anyone know if the 4/15 launch date for the sunrise pastel is worldwide, or US only?


Uk is April 15th too.


----------



## ArielS

What do you guys think about this Vivienne bag charm? Is it ridiculous price for a bag charm?


----------



## brnicutie

ArielS said:


> What do you guys think about this Vivienne bag charm? Is it ridiculous price for a bag charm?



It's adorable. If anyone has the pink/yellow BTP from last year it would be perfect.


----------



## Babxie

ArielS said:


> What do you guys think about this Vivienne bag charm? Is it ridiculous price for a bag charm?



This is too cute! I think it depends on how you see it. If you see it as a “Collectable Figurine” maybe it’ll make you feel that the price is not that ridiculous


----------



## ramona708

Hey guys,
So I thought I am at purse peace and don‘t like the SS 22 Collection with all the pinky girly colors….
But now here it goes: Im dying for these khaki colors and just cannot let this limited editions pass 
But the million dollar question is: Which Neverfull should I get? I can‘t decide….
Suggestions are much appreciated! Thanks


----------



## ArielS

ramona708 said:


> Hey guys,
> So I thought I am at purse peace and don‘t like the SS 22 Collection with all the pinky girly colors….
> But now here it goes: Im dying for these khaki colors and just cannot let this limited editions pass
> But the million dollar question is: Which Neverfull should I get? I can‘t decide….
> Suggestions are much appreciated! Thanks


What have you already got? Do you prefer canvas or empriente? Xx


----------



## Penelopepursula

ramona708 said:


> Hey guys,
> So I thought I am at purse peace and don‘t like the SS 22 Collection with all the pinky girly colors….
> But now here it goes: Im dying for these khaki colors and just cannot let this limited editions pass
> But the million dollar question is: Which Neverfull should I get? I can‘t decide….
> Suggestions are much appreciated! Thanks


Both are nice but my favorite is the one on the right, with the Giant monogram. I have been considering this one, too.


----------



## ramona708

ArielS said:


> What have you already got? Do you prefer canvas or empriente? Xx


By far I only own several canvas Bags (mono and DE) and one Epi Neonoe. Im not sure, if Empreinte holds its value and wears that well, also Im bit afraid of the bright handles. On the other hand, the color combo is a stunner!


----------



## DrTr

ramona708 said:


> Hey guys,
> So I thought I am at purse peace and don‘t like the SS 22 Collection with all the pinky girly colors….
> But now here it goes: Im dying for these khaki colors and just cannot let this limited editions pass
> But the million dollar question is: Which Neverfull should I get? I can‘t decide….
> Suggestions are much appreciated! Thanks


I’m the one that does loves pink, purple and blue  and have really liked seeing some of these new colors. That said, I ordered the black and white leather empreinte with the pink pouch and I LOVE the bag! I have (yikes) 3 canvas NF and one other leather one and I love them all. Empreinte may not hold its value like canvas (may or may not matter) but I don’t plan to rehome any NF as I love them, as they are all LE, w one WT so I could have black leather handles and red interior, plus they are totally functional again as the world opens back up. The b/w leather Neverfull empreinte is gorgeous and seems different and higher quality than some of my past empreinte bags. It smells so good, the quality is perfect, alignment of pattern and everything is truly a luxury feel. I am thrilled with it! You know it’s 4 bags in one right - each side of the NF and each side of the pouch as a crossbody (rationalization anyone?!) it’s a bargain!!

I’m not typically a khaki girl (we are different that way ) but I have to say I love the leather khaki one you are considering. I love canvas NF but the khaki sunrise canvas doesn’t look as elegant to me and it isn’t much less $$$ (totally personal preference). My guess is these colors will look lovely IRL though. And the leather pouch is just enough bigger than my regular NF canvas pouches to be an excellent crossbody with my promax iPhone 13, a small box for stray items, a lipstick and keys without distorting the leather.  Either way, given I have both kinds, I love canvas and leather, I suspect you will love your choice. Didn’t mean to write a book, but it was fun to respond. Let us know what you choose, and have fun!


----------



## bbcerisette66

ramona708 said:


> Hey guys,
> So I thought I am at purse peace and don‘t like the SS 22 Collection with all the pinky girly colors….
> But now here it goes: Im dying for these khaki colors and just cannot let this limited editions pass
> But the million dollar question is: Which Neverfull should I get? I can‘t decide….
> Suggestions are much appreciated! Thanks


For me the second one


----------



## kidrobot1

ramona708 said:


> Hey guys,
> So I thought I am at purse peace and don‘t like the SS 22 Collection with all the pinky girly colors….
> But now here it goes: Im dying for these khaki colors and just cannot let this limited editions pass
> But the million dollar question is: Which Neverfull should I get? I can‘t decide….
> Suggestions are much appreciated! Thanks


I tend to be drawn towards pinks and blush colors, so I like the other side of the Empreinte NF, but it’s nice to have two colors to choose from. I’m not sure about whether Empreinte pieces hold their value, but they’re definitely durable and wear well. I have the Empreinte lumineuse ago from many years that’s been discontinued, but I used that everyday for a couple of years and it traveled with me everywhere and it looks almost like new. Those straps were also empreinte leather I think, so I’m not sure how this one will wear.

I do love the one of the right though! It’s the first time I’m seeing a picture and dreamy came to mind. I love the blending of the blush and khaki colors and it reminds me of a watercolor painting. It kind of reminds me of mist in a foggy forest, peaceful, and so dreamy! They are both beautiful! Good luck deciding! ❤️


----------



## kidrobot1

mrslkc23 said:


> Here it is, the new nano noe! Happy to report that it passed my QC!! It's super cute and definitely a keeper. Pictures overload below
> 
> View attachment 5368377
> 
> 
> Bottom is canvas!!
> View attachment 5368378
> View attachment 5368379
> 
> 
> Lining is the luscious microfiber instead of the usual cotton lining.
> View attachment 5368380
> 
> 
> Made in stamp is at the back base leather
> View attachment 5368381
> 
> 
> Fits my daily essentials with room to spare
> View attachment 5368383
> View attachment 5368384
> 
> 
> Strap at 2nd to the last hole. I'm 5'2"
> View attachment 5368385
> 
> 
> Strap in the middle setting
> View attachment 5368409
> 
> 
> With old version nano speedy
> View attachment 5368388
> 
> 
> With speedy 20
> View attachment 5368389
> 
> 
> With Noe bb
> View attachment 5368396


Congrats! It looks adorable on you! Would you say the capacity is more or less than your speedy nano?


----------



## cd0867

snibor said:


> Bagatelle arrived and unfortunately I’m returning. Beautiful bag but look how wonky the zipper is?  Not acceptable. Here’s a few photos before I take it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366568
> View attachment 5366569
> View attachment 5366570
> View attachment 5366571


Wow unbelievable! Definitely not worth the price for this terrible quality. I can’t believe LV think it’s acceptable to sell this bag to their customers.


----------



## cd0867

mrslkc23 said:


> Here it is, the new nano noe! Happy to report that it passed my QC!! It's super cute and definitely a keeper. Pictures overload below
> 
> View attachment 5368377
> 
> 
> Bottom is canvas!!
> View attachment 5368378
> View attachment 5368379
> 
> 
> Lining is the luscious microfiber instead of the usual cotton lining.
> View attachment 5368380
> 
> 
> Made in stamp is at the back base leather
> View attachment 5368381
> 
> 
> Fits my daily essentials with room to spare
> View attachment 5368383
> View attachment 5368384
> 
> 
> Strap at 2nd to the last hole. I'm 5'2"
> View attachment 5368385
> 
> 
> Strap in the middle setting
> View attachment 5368409
> 
> 
> With old version nano speedy
> View attachment 5368388
> 
> 
> With speedy 20
> View attachment 5368389
> 
> 
> With Noe bb
> View attachment 5368396


Congrats on getting this beauty! Wow this bag is so adorable   I usually don’t buy bags that doesn’t have a zipper or snap closure because I’m afraid things would fall out. But now after seeing your pics I’m so tempted to order this bag.


----------



## Babxie

cd0867 said:


> Congrats on getting this beauty! Wow this bag is so adorable   I usually don’t buy bags that doesn’t have a zipper or snap closure because I’m afraid things would fall out. But now after seeing your pics I’m so tempted to order this bag.


Me too! Hahaha! I’m holding myself soooo bad. I’ve been already tempted to buy original nano noe before (still in my mind until this upgrade), with this leveled up upgrade I don’t know anymore!


----------



## Babxie

ramona708 said:


> Hey guys,
> So I thought I am at purse peace and don‘t like the SS 22 Collection with all the pinky girly colors….
> But now here it goes: Im dying for these khaki colors and just cannot let this limited editions pass
> But the million dollar question is: Which Neverfull should I get? I can‘t decide….
> Suggestions are much appreciated! Thanks


Both are nice but different feel. If you want an everyday bag, I feel first one would be more suitable. As @DrTr shared earlier, you kinda get 4 bags in one! I believe the 2nd bag is same design both sides. Hope you make a decision you’ll be happy and satisfied with!


----------



## Lovemybags1234

litoxcici said:


> I wish it was pink on both sides for the OTG.  The yellow is giving me pause :/


I was thinking the same thing.  I saw the bag and was very excited...until I saw the yellow.  Sigh...


----------



## ramona708

DrTr said:


> I’m the one that does loves pink, purple and blue  and have really liked seeing some of these new colors. That said, I ordered the black and white leather empreinte with the pink pouch and I LOVE the bag! I have (yikes) 3 canvas NF and one other leather one and I love them all. Empreinte may not hold its value like canvas (may or may not matter) but I don’t plan to rehome any NF as I love them, as they are all LE, w one WT so I could have black leather handles and red interior, plus they are totally functional again as the world opens back up. The b/w leather Neverfull empreinte is gorgeous and seems different and higher quality than some of my past empreinte bags. It smells so good, the quality is perfect, alignment of pattern and everything is truly a luxury feel. I am thrilled with it! You know it’s 4 bags in one right - each side of the NF and each side of the pouch as a crossbody (rationalization anyone?!) it’s a bargain!!
> 
> I’m not typically a khaki girl (we are different that way ) but I have to say I love the leather khaki one you are considering. I love canvas NF but the khaki sunrise canvas doesn’t look as elegant to me and it isn’t much less $$$ (totally personal preference). My guess is these colors will look lovely IRL though. And the leather pouch is just enough bigger than my regular NF canvas pouches to be an excellent crossbody with my promax iPhone 13, a small box for stray items, a lipstick and keys without distorting the leather.  Either way, given I have both kinds, I love canvas and leather, I suspect you will love your choice. Didn’t mean to write a book, but it was fun to respond. Let us know what you choose, and have fun!


Thank you so much for your reply. No matter if it was nearly a book as its an important topic!! 
I totally get you and all people who adore the new rose-pink-purple colors, they are like yummi ice cream and summer dreaming! Its just Im not that girl with that wardrobe. But I‘ll love to see and enjoy it on others!
I only own one NF by now, classic mono MM. Was my very first LV.
I love the fact you mention with four bags in one!!! Didnt realize that before  but unfortunately with the khaki Empreinte NF the Pouch is white, oh oh…. Screaming for dirt and color transfer…
And youre right, theres only minor price difference between the two, canvas 2.000€, Empreinte 2.300€.
So Im still not sure, but actually tending towards Emp.



kidrobot1 said:


> I tend to be drawn towards pinks and blush colors, so I like the other side of the Empreinte NF, but it’s nice to have two colors to choose from. I’m not sure about whether Empreinte pieces hold their value, but they’re definitely durable and wear well. I have the Empreinte lumineuse ago from many years that’s been discontinued, but I used that everyday for a couple of years and it traveled with me everywhere and it looks almost like new. Those straps were also empreinte leather I think, so I’m not sure how this one will wear.
> 
> I do love the one of the right though! It’s the first time I’m seeing a picture and dreamy came to mind. I love the blending of the blush and khaki colors and it reminds me of a watercolor painting. It kind of reminds me of mist in a foggy forest, peaceful, and so dreamy! They are both beautiful! Good luck deciding! ❤


Thank you for this dreamy reply! Now I cant unsee this foggy forest, just beautiful! 
Regarding value: I think typically canvas holds its value better, you can see it on reseller market. BUT: I think perhaps limited editions are exceptions?! Apart from this, I dont plan to resell ever.


----------



## DrTr

ramona708 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. No matter if it was nearly a book as its an important topic!!
> I totally get you and all people who adore the new rose-pink-purple colors, they are like yummi ice cream and summer dreaming! Its just Im not that girl with that wardrobe. But I‘ll love to see and enjoy it on others!
> I only own one NF by now, classic mono MM. Was my very first LV.
> I love the fact you mention with four bags in one!!! Didnt realize that before  but unfortunately with the khaki Empreinte NF the Pouch is white, oh oh…. Screaming for dirt and color transfer…
> And youre right, theres only minor price difference between the two, canvas 2.000€, Empreinte 2.300€.
> So Im still not sure, but actually tending towards Emp.
> 
> 
> Thank you for this dreamy reply! Now I cant unsee this foggy forest, just beautiful!
> Regarding value: I think typically canvas holds its value better, you can see it on reseller market. BUT: I think perhaps limited editions are exceptions?! Apart from this, I dont plan to resell ever.


Decisions decisions!  Usually though both choices will be beautiful.  One other thing I forget to mention is that the empreinte having the small logo was definitely part of its appeal for me. 3 of my NF have large mono on one side, small on the other, my broderies is large on both sides, so the empreinte was a better fit with the small for me. Like many have said, the small is more appealing after several collections of all kinds of bags with the large. Can’t wait to hear what you decide!!


----------



## wowzers1941

ArielS said:


> What do you guys think about this Vivienne bag charm? Is it ridiculous price for a bag charm?



I just bought a Vivienne bag charm a few months back, and I agree, they're overpriced. But they aren't getting cheaper and they're unique. I have no regrets and it's my first V and now I'm looking for more lol


----------



## lenoir

ramona708 said:


> Hey guys,
> So I thought I am at purse peace and don‘t like the SS 22 Collection with all the pinky girly colors….
> But now here it goes: Im dying for these khaki colors and just cannot let this limited editions pass
> But the million dollar question is: Which Neverfull should I get? I can‘t decide….
> Suggestions are much appreciated! Thanks


I  personally love the Khaki, will be a classic staple for any collection.


----------



## Lovemybags1234

Emphosix said:


> M81399
> View attachment 5367687
> 
> 
> M81400
> View attachment 5367688
> 
> 
> M81393
> View attachment 5367689
> 
> 
> M81343
> View attachment 5367690
> 
> 
> M59962
> View attachment 5367691
> 
> 
> M59961
> View attachment 5367692


I have an iPhone 12Pro.  Will the phone cases fit that phone?  I only see iPhone X and iPhone 13 listed on the website.  TIA.


----------



## Lovemybags1234

mrslkc23 said:


> Here it is, the new nano noe! Happy to report that it passed my QC!! It's super cute and definitely a keeper. Pictures overload below
> 
> View attachment 5368377
> 
> 
> Bottom is canvas!!
> View attachment 5368378
> View attachment 5368379
> 
> 
> Lining is the luscious microfiber instead of the usual cotton lining.
> View attachment 5368380
> 
> 
> Made in stamp is at the back base leather
> View attachment 5368381
> 
> 
> Fits my daily essentials with room to spare
> View attachment 5368383
> View attachment 5368384
> 
> 
> Strap at 2nd to the last hole. I'm 5'2"
> View attachment 5368385
> 
> 
> Strap in the middle setting
> View attachment 5368409
> 
> 
> With old version nano speedy
> View attachment 5368388
> 
> 
> With speedy 20
> View attachment 5368389
> 
> 
> With Noe bb
> View attachment 5368396


She is beautiful!!!


----------



## brnicutie

ramona708 said:


> Hey guys,
> So I thought I am at purse peace and don‘t like the SS 22 Collection with all the pinky girly colors….
> But now here it goes: Im dying for these khaki colors and just cannot let this limited editions pass
> But the million dollar question is: Which Neverfull should I get? I can‘t decide….
> Suggestions are much appreciated! Thanks


I would get the canvas one on the right. I'd totally pick it up if I didn't already have the mist from last years BTP, which is very similar. I'm not a pink person either. Canvas holds value better than leather when it comes to LV.


----------



## 23adeline

Babxie said:


> View attachment 5367647
> 
> Does anyone know if this print is gonna be on bags etc?


Not on bag, my CS sent me this. I ordered the color box 
	

		
			
		

		
	






ArielS said:


> Soooo pretty!  My wallet will be endangered if they do!


your wallet is safe at the moment


----------



## ProShopper1

23adeline said:


> Not on bag, my CS sent me this. I ordered the color box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371269
> 
> 
> 
> your wallet is safe at the moment


Any ideas on pricing?


----------



## DrTr

Lovemybags1234 said:


> I have an iPhone 12Pro.  Will the phone cases fit that phone?  I only see iPhone X and iPhone 13 listed on the website.  TIA.


I think their cases fit only exactly the model stated. Though I like them I can’t imagine spending that much for something I change fairly regularly!  My micro thin silicone case does look good in all things LV though     If only we all had money trees


----------



## Babxie

23adeline said:


> Not on bag, my CS sent me this. I ordered the color box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371269
> 
> 
> 
> your wallet is safe at the moment


Awww why they don’t make bags or slg with this print. They really like to taunt us. Naughty LV


----------



## OCMomof3

Babxie said:


> Awww why they don’t make bags or slg with this print. They really like to taunt us. Naughty LV


Right? I normally don't like prints on top of Mono, but I would buy an slg in this print in a hot second!


----------



## mango1313

Marie. Alyssa said:


> I finally made my mind and pick the Felicie. I missed the chance that I can order directly from the website. And so I need to order it with full payment. It says I will need to wait for 11-17 days. Fingercross I can get this beauty finally.
> 
> I like the slim purse the on reverse monogram. I always wanted something slim to be my wallet so I use the insert of Josephine wallet or just a card holer as my bags are getting smaller. Slim purse would be a perfect wallet if I hold a medium size bag. (at least not the tiny little ones)
> 
> Which color are you stalking at? It seems like I have seen there is damier azur with rose ballerine just out (if I did not make any mistake) seems to be cute



Congrats! I think you’ll really enjoy the bag!

Ever since I got my Felicie I always hoped that they would sell the insert separately in Damier Azur with Rose Ballerine and when the slim purse came out with the combo, I thought that was the one, but I’m kind of worried that it will easily get color transfer and am leaning towards getting the reverse monogram, or maybe wait and see if it gets released in empreite or the fun mossy color but again the inside is white so that will probably look dirty quickly. When I get it, I totally plan to use it along with the Felicie inserts.


----------



## kidrobot1

After seeing some of the beautiful pieces everyone posted here, I was tempted to go see them in real life. I was looking for the victorine wallet from the new spring in the city collection because I thought the colors are so pretty, but they didn’t have it available. Then I spotted the mini pochette and I fell in love with the colors. The side that appears more beige in photos appeared to have a slight lilac tone depending on the lighting. At least with the store lighting, it appeared to have a light lilac hue and was so beautiful. I’m often drawn to pink, purple, and blush colored tones. Maybe my eyes are playing tricks on me. The inside is such a pretty shade of light mauve? I’m in love with this cute little piece!


----------



## LulaLV

I’m loving the new Alma BB in Damier Azur and wanted to share some details for anyone eyeing the bag. 

Below is a photo comparing the color of the treated white leather trim with a bright/pure white leather, and with vachetta leather (pochette from 2021 with no real patina yet).

I also uploaded a detailed review video today, including a comparison to the Alma PM. Here’s a link to watch: Alma BB Review Video


----------



## cd0867

Babxie said:


> Me too! Hahaha! I’m holding myself soooo bad. I’ve been already tempted to buy original nano noe before (still in my mind until this upgrade), with this leveled up upgrade I don’t know anymore!


Haha I feel ya   I quite like this year’s version because of the detachable strap and the drawstring opening is seems more secure too compare to the older version.


----------



## joylisajo

Emphosix said:


> M45296
> View attachment 5355770



Visited the store today. To be released on April 28, the Damier Azur diamond studs will only come in the Sarah wallet, long zippy wallet & Felicie pochette.  I'm disappointed that this is all there'll be


----------



## GAN

Huyen818 said:


> Very nice!!! How were u able to get yours? I been stalking website haven’t seen it pop up to order


Sorry for my late reply as been busy over weekend.
You can try calling LV online hotline to register your interest.. actually I have to thank my friend who happen to call in on last Thursday for other items and she help me to add this on my wishlist as I was occupied with my ad hoc work and assignments.  Quite surprised that I managed to get it a day by someone contacting me, I made the payment and the bag was delivered over to me on Saturday morning.   hope that help and may you get to score one soon


----------



## Emphosix

joylisajo said:


> Visited the store today. To be released on April 28, the Damier Azur diamond studs will only come in the Sarah wallet, long zippy wallet & Felicie pochette.  I'm disappointed that this is all there'll be
> View attachment 5371744


There should be a cardholder as well...


----------



## 23adeline

ProShopper1 said:


> Any ideas on pricing?


The color box is same price as the Nigo monogram box, and notebook is same as NBA or Fornasetti clemence notebook 


Babxie said:


> Awww why they don’t make bags or slg with this print. They really like to taunt us. Naughty LV


Haha! we could save money for the other bags


----------



## ramona708

Yay I did it!! I finally decided and placed my order 
and the winner is…..


----------



## DrTr

ramona708 said:


> Yay I did it!! I finally decided and placed my order
> and the winner is…..


gorgeous!!! Hope it arrives ASAP for you


----------



## ArielS

23adeline said:


> Not on bag, my CS sent me this. I ordered the color box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371269
> 
> 
> 
> your wallet is safe at the moment



I actually like the colour pouch and the colour box but think they will just attract dust on the shelves. My wallet is safe indeed!


----------



## EljayaBisous22

Wondering if anyone has any good photos of the SLGs in the Midnight Fuschia... I have only seen the ZCP and the bag charm in the MD colour... 
I heard something about a possible sunglasses case, wondering if anyone knows about that


----------



## joylisajo

Emphosix said:


> There should be a cardholder as well...


Yay! Thank you! That's what I want! 
Crossing my fingers & hoping that the SA I spoke to was mistaken.


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

My Felicie arrived - my first Felicie and I love! The leather is so soft and lovely. I have struggled to find good, real life images of this piece on social media, so here she is!


----------



## snibor

Bec Loves Bags said:


> My Felicie arrived - my first Felicie and I love! The leather is so soft and lovely. I have struggled to find good, real life images of this piece on social media, so here she is!
> View attachment 5372058


Very pretty!


----------



## lenoir

Can you please show the back and sides?


----------



## ramona708

Bec Loves Bags said:


> My Felicie arrived - my first Felicie and I love! The leather is so soft and lovely. I have struggled to find good, real life images of this piece on social media, so here she is!
> View attachment 5372058


Just to die for!!! If I had a cash cow this would be my next purchase. Congrats, enjoy it!


----------



## toujours*chic

ramona708 said:


> Yay I did it!! I finally decided and placed my order
> and the winner is…..


This would be my preference as well. Hope you love it!


----------



## bbcerisette66

ramona708 said:


> Yay I did it!! I finally decided and placed my order
> and the winner is…..


Even if I voted for the other I’m sure this one will be super gorgeous and I love it too.


----------



## rcsmith817

Has anyone heard of a delay on the Midnight Fuchsia color scheme? I heard Foxy mention something on it, and a CA mentioned something to me about it being released on the 7th now, but didn't know if he meant for April or May. I have my order placed, but would love an idea of when I might actually be able to get it.


----------



## Teafie

Bec Loves Bags said:


> My Felicie arrived - my first Felicie and I love! The leather is so soft and lovely. I have struggled to find good, real life images of this piece on social media, so here she is!
> View attachment 5372058


She’s gorgeous!! Can’t wait for mine to arrive


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

Teafie said:


> She’s gorgeous!! Can’t wait for mine to arrive


Hooray - we will be bag twins   . She is just lovely - enjoy yours!


----------



## luxurista

Look what just popped up on Red lol… it looks like the monogramming has specs of glitter in it, I’ll have to see if I can find a better pic lol.


----------



## jademc96

rcsmith817 said:


> Has anyone heard of a delay on the Midnight Fuchsia color scheme? I heard Foxy mention something on it, and a CA mentioned something to me about it being released on the 7th now, but didn't know if he meant for April or May. I have my order placed, but would love an idea of when I might actually be able to get it.


I was wondering this as well. I ordered the zippy coin and it still has not loaded a picture on the site.


----------



## mango1313

luxurista said:


> Look what just popped up on Red lol… it looks like the monogramming has specs of glitter in it, I’ll have to see if I can find a better pic lol.
> 
> View attachment 5372204
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372205
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372209
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372210


OMG that Petit Sac Plat is beautiful, I would totally get it if I didn’t already own one.


----------



## dodgegirl21

ramona708 said:


> Hey guys,
> So I thought I am at purse peace and don‘t like the SS 22 Collection with all the pinky girly colors….
> But now here it goes: Im dying for these khaki colors and just cannot let this limited editions pass
> But the million dollar question is: Which Neverfull should I get? I can‘t decide….
> Suggestions are much appreciated! Thanks


I'm going for the Canvas sunset kaki  I like that it's versatile with more colors that I wear (a lot of beige/browns, pinks/maroons and evergreens)


----------



## dodgegirl21

brnicutie said:


> I would get the canvas one on the right. I'd totally pick it up if I didn't already have the mist from last years BTP, which is very similar. I'm not a pink person either. Canvas holds value better than leather when it comes to LV.


I also have the mist/brume NF from last year and trying to justify to myself why I need this one too! lol. they are very similar in colorways - but I love the greens/pinks/beiges.


----------



## Moobarry12

Did anyone buy anything from the studded collection last year? Just wondering how the studs held up. Did they fall off or tarnish? Looking to purchase the cardholder this year.


----------



## Bumbles

luxurista said:


> Look what just popped up on Red lol… it looks like the monogramming has specs of glitter in it, I’ll have to see if I can find a better pic lol.
> 
> View attachment 5372204
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372205
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372209
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372210


Looks so pretty. Do you have any irl pics of the wapity and the inside. Am wondering if the outside is raised too, and also what colour it is inside. Thanks


----------



## luxurista

Bumbles said:


> Looks so pretty. Do you have any irl pics of the wapity and the inside. Am wondering if the outside is raised too, and also what colour it is inside. Thanks



Sorry, I didn’t see any yet!


----------



## luxurista

Here are some up close pics of the glittery monogram…


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

lenoir said:


> Can you please show the back and sides?


Here you go! (I think your request was for me  )


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury




----------



## soccerzfan

Congrats!
I’m a fan of the Felicie as well. It’s tempting to get this bag. 



Bec Loves Bags said:


> Here you go! (I think your request was for me  )
> View attachment 5372387


----------



## lenoir

Bec Loves Bags said:


> Here you go! (I think your request was for me  )
> View attachment 5372387


Thank you. I ordered one too and am super excited!

Beautiful color!!!


----------



## Leezelee

Bec Loves Bags said:


> Here you go! (I think your request was for me  )
> View attachment 5372387


So beautiful! What is the color of the lining inside? Been stalking the website and alerted my CA, but to no avail yet. I hope it pops up back in stock soon!


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

lenoir said:


> Thank you. I ordered one too and am super excited!
> 
> Beautiful color!!!


Yay - bag twins   . It is just so pretty. I hope you love it


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

Leezelee said:


> So beautiful! What is the color of the lining inside? Been stalking the website and alerted my CA, but to no avail yet. I hope it pops up back in stock soon!


The inside is rose ballerine microfiber (or a very similar pink)  . I ordered an insert for it today - as much as I want to carry it tomorrow, I don’t want to risk it until I have an insert for it. Good luck getting it - I will cross my fingers that your CA can find one for you!


----------



## biibiin

I have some items from the collection!
I use the felicie fairly often, no studs have fallen off and haven’t tarnished so far.
The studs closer to the edges definitely got more scratches, but I don’t think it’s too noticeable since the studs were never very shiny/reflective.  



Moobarry12 said:


> Did anyone buy anything from the studded collection last year? Just wondering how the studs held up. Did they fall off or tarnish? Looking to purchase the cardholder this year.


----------



## Leezelee

Bec Loves Bags said:


> The inside is rose ballerine microfiber (or a very similar pink)  . I ordered an insert for it today - as much as I want to carry it tomorrow, I don’t want to risk it until I have an insert for it. Good luck getting it - I will cross my fingers that your CA can find one for you!


Now that’s even better with the rose ballerine interior.. i have to have it! Thank you for the positive thoughts!


----------



## glitzgal97

luxurista said:


> Here are some up close pics of the glittery monogram…
> 
> View attachment 5372364
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372365
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372366


ooooo I can't resist glitter!!!!


----------



## dodgegirl21

luxurista said:


> Here are some up close pics of the glittery monogram…
> 
> View attachment 5372364
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372365
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372366


O.M.Gosh.....I am planning on getting the kaki color way, so interested to see if it has sparkle in its design too!


----------



## Bumbles

luxurista said:


> Here are some up close pics of the glittery monogram…
> 
> View attachment 5372364
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372365
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372366


This is so pretty. I hope the wapity has the raised effect too


----------



## Babxie

Bec Loves Bags said:


> The inside is rose ballerine microfiber (or a very similar pink)  . I ordered an insert for it today - as much as I want to carry it tomorrow, I don’t want to risk it until I have an insert for it. Good luck getting it - I will cross my fingers that your CA can find one for you!


Congrats and thanks for the photos! I haven’t got time to unbox mine but I’m even more excited after seeing yours! Can I ask where did you buy your insert from? I’m looking at a few Etsy sellers.


----------



## luxurista

More pics from Red!


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

Babxie said:


> Congrats and thanks for the photos! I haven’t got time to unbox mine but I’m even more excited after seeing yours! Can I ask where did you buy your insert from? I’m looking at a few Etsy sellers.


I get them from Etsy too! My favorite is GreenTag, which is where I purchased from today - I got the baby pink color ones!


----------



## luxurista

Bumbles said:


> This is so pretty. I hope the wapity has the raised effect too



I don’t think SLGs will have the raised effect unfortunately. I agree though, it would be nice if they did!


----------



## Goldilocks09

More bagatelle colours spotted on Instagram, but I can straight away see the wonky zipper… such a shame as these colours are gorgeous.


----------



## luxsal

Has anyone seen pics of the marshmallow PM? TIA!


----------



## snibor

Goldilocks09 said:


> More bagatelle colours spotted on Instagram, but I can straight away see the wonky zipper… such a shame as these colours are gorgeous.
> View attachment 5372529


Looks terrible.


----------



## redkitty

Finally received my micro metis in rose. It’s really really tiny. Same size approx to the old toiletry 1For those wondering, here is a quick pic comparison for u. Also the strap is a very short shoulder chain strap. I thot it would come with a leather strap like the full size metis. Still it is adorable. Imagine the yellow would be even more amazing.
Inside is divided which makes it even harder to put things in. Probably for keys and lipstick and couple cards. 


Will show the comparison to mini and micro pochette later.


----------



## Babxie

redkitty said:


> Finally received my micro metis in rose. It’s really really tiny. Same size approx to the old toiletry 1For those wondering, here is a quick pic comparison for u. Also the strap is a very short shoulder chain strap. I thot it would come with a leather strap like the full size metis. Still it is adorable. Imagine the yellow would be even more amazing.
> Inside is divided which makes it even harder to put things in. Probably for keys and lipstick and couple cards.
> View attachment 5372587
> 
> Will show the comparison to mini and micro pochette later.


So cute! I still wished they made it slightly bigger! Will definitely buy in a heartbeat even though I do not personally like the normal size metis.


----------



## redkitty

Babxie said:


> So cute! I still wished they made it slightly bigger! Will definitely buy in a heartbeat even though I do not personally like the normal size metis.


Agreed I also don’t like the full sized metis. I didn’t score the pink denim speedy nano so thought I would console myself with the rose micro metis and pink denim micro pochette instead!


----------



## south-of-france

redkitty said:


> Finally received my micro metis in rose. It’s really really tiny. Same size approx to the old toiletry 1For those wondering, here is a quick pic comparison for u. Also the strap is a very short shoulder chain strap. I thot it would come with a leather strap like the full size metis. Still it is adorable. Imagine the yellow would be even more amazing.
> Inside is divided which makes it even harder to put things in. Probably for keys and lipstick and couple cards.
> View attachment 5372587
> 
> Will show the comparison to mini and micro pochette later.


Thank you for posting. So this is a shoulder bag only?


----------



## redkitty

south-of-france said:


> Thank you for posting. So this is a shoulder bag only?


On me yes as I am 1.7m so can’t wear it xbody comfortably. I can measure the chain later and post the measurement.


----------



## Emphosix

GI0751


----------



## Moobarry12

biibiin said:


> I have some items from the collection!
> I use the felicie fairly often, no studs have fallen off and haven’t tarnished so far.
> The studs closer to the edges definitely got more scratches, but I don’t think it’s too noticeable since the studs were never very shiny/reflective.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372427
> View attachment 5372428


Thank you so so much! So helpful. They look so beautiful. So sad I passed on this collection last year. The scratches aren’t too noticeable either, looks amazing ♥️


----------



## dodgegirl21

luxurista said:


> More pics from Red!
> 
> View attachment 5372503


 *sigh* I'm so torn! I thought I would be excited about this but I think I feel a little underwhelmed. There's not as much pink/beige as I was hoping for.


----------



## LVovely

Emphosix said:


> GI0751
> View attachment 5372615
> View attachment 5372617


Omg yes!!! This is the sunglass case I have been waiting for all these years  hope it‘s roomy enough to accomodate bigger sunglasses as well!


----------



## bbcerisette66

dodgegirl21 said:


> I also have the mist/brume NF from last year and trying to justify to myself why I need this one too! lol. they are very similar in colorways - but I love the greens/pinks/beiges.


The mist/brume is a so gorgeous colour ! So versatile and it matches with lot of things.


----------



## ramona708

Hey,
Just seen the actual status of foxylv and found these pics….
I dont know if its only the poor lighting of the photographs, but now I find this colorway quite underwhelming 
What do you guys think?
(Im glad I ordered Empreinte khaki )


----------



## DrTr

lovelyrita said:


> Omg yes!!! This is the sunglass case I have been waiting for all these years  hope it‘s roomy enough to accomodate bigger sunglasses as well!


Yes!  I have this exact sunglass case in mono eclipse, and LOVE it. These colors are TDF  I put my largest Chanel sunnies in my case with room to spare so I think you will be very happy. I will take a pic when I’m near my sunglasses for you. I may have to buy this and only this piece for other glasses I think the pink and purple in this photo are stunning, I hope they are that saturated IRL.


----------



## DrTr

ramona708 said:


> Hey,
> Just seen the actual status of foxylv and found these pics….
> I dont know if its only the poor lighting of the photographs, but now I find this colorway quite underwhelming
> What do you guys think?
> (Im glad I ordered Empreinte khaki )


I do too - i think the khaki empreinte will be more “whelming”    Although we all know how pics can look great or horrible, and IRL the colors etc look totally different. I’m looking forward to seeing everyone’s RL photos roll in.


----------



## Babxie

Bec Loves Bags said:


> My Felicie arrived - my first Felicie and I love! The leather is so soft and lovely. I have struggled to find good, real life images of this piece on social media, so here she is!
> View attachment 5372058


I can’t wait to unbox my Felicie tomorrow so I decided to have a quick look. Everything seem perfect, alignment etc, no complains, but my button doesn’t look brand new. There are some fine lines and looks blurry rather than shiny. Is Felicie’s button not suppose to be shiny? I’ll try to take some photos tomorrow. Btw mine’s made in Italy. I’m not going to try exchanging the bag because of the button because it’s gonna get scratched sooner or later after use but just want to know if this is the norm. If I have a choice, I rather make the marks myself if you get what I mean


----------



## dodgegirl21

ramona708 said:


> Hey,
> Just seen the actual status of foxylv and found these pics….
> I dont know if its only the poor lighting of the photographs, but now I find this colorway quite underwhelming
> What do you guys think?
> (Im glad I ordered Empreinte khaki )


I just said the same thing. I'm pretty underwhelmed. I think my wallet may be safe


----------



## MikaelaN

redkitty said:


> Finally received my micro metis in rose. It’s really really tiny. Same size approx to the old toiletry 1For those wondering, here is a quick pic comparison for u. Also the strap is a very short shoulder chain strap. I thot it would come with a leather strap like the full size metis. Still it is adorable. Imagine the yellow would be even more amazing.
> Inside is divided which makes it even harder to put things in. Probably for keys and lipstick and couple cards.
> View attachment 5372587
> 
> Will show the comparison to mini and micro pochette later.



It’s so cute! I can’t wait to receive the beige I ordered!


----------



## toujours*chic

Moved the needle on lil' toaster today!


----------



## brnicutie

ramona708 said:


> Hey,
> Just seen the actual status of foxylv and found these pics….
> I dont know if its only the poor lighting of the photographs, but now I find this colorway quite underwhelming
> What do you guys think?
> (Im glad I ordered Empreinte khaki )


I think it looks dirty, but it could just be the lighting. It’s hard to say. They all look different in different pics. It’s just something that we’ll need to see in person.


----------



## _jlv

toujours*chic said:


> Moved the needle on lil' toaster today!
> View attachment 5372951


My ZCP and cosmetic pouch also moved to pending order validation today!


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

Babxie said:


> I can’t wait to unbox my Felicie tomorrow so I decided to have a quick look. Everything seem perfect, alignment etc, no complains, but my button doesn’t look brand new. There are some fine lines and looks blurry rather than shiny. Is Felicie’s button not suppose to be shiny? I’ll try to take some photos tomorrow. Btw mine’s made in Italy. I’m not going to try exchanging the bag because of the button because it’s gonna get scratched sooner or later after use but just want to know if this is the norm. If I have a choice, I rather make the marks myself if you get what I mean


Oh no! Little gold buttons coming scratched is definitely something I have noticed on the various threads here at TPF, both for Felicie as well as for wallets like the Rosalie, as they don’t come with any hardware protectors on them. Mine is also made in Italy! I know how you feel though - it is nice to be the person who puts the first hairline scratch on hardware - I do hope it does not ruin how special this little summer piece is for you.


----------



## ymbaby90

HI! I ordered the marshmallow via my CA and got the email/receipt but I dont see it when I log into my account! Does anyone know if there is there a way I can track the order?


----------



## EljayaBisous22

Emphosix said:


> GI0751
> View attachment 5372615
> View attachment 5372617


OMG! I love this! Thanks so much for posting! I have been wanting some SLGs in the Midnight Fuschia and the sunset pastel since the actual purses are outrageously expensive. Unfortunately I already have a kirigami and a ZCP so I didn't want to necessarily get duplicate items. THIS is perfect for me though as I literally carry my sunglasses everywhere with me. Any idea on pricing?


----------



## luxurista

More pics from Red.


----------



## nolv711

kidrobot1 said:


> After seeing some of the beautiful pieces everyone posted here, I was tempted to go see them in real life. I was looking for the victorine wallet from the new spring in the city collection because I thought the colors are so pretty, but they didn’t have it available. Then I spotted the mini pochette and I fell in love with the colors. The side that appears more beige in photos appeared to have a slight lilac tone depending on the lighting. At least with the store lighting, it appeared to have a light lilac hue and was so beautiful. I’m often drawn to pink, purple, and blush colored tones. Maybe my eyes are playing tricks on me. The inside is such a pretty shade of light mauve? I’m in love with this cute little piece!
> View attachment 5371619
> View attachment 5371620
> View attachment 5371621
> View attachment 5371622
> View attachment 5371623


Wow gorgeous!  Thank you for the pics!


----------



## DrTr

Emphosix said:


> GI0751
> View attachment 5372615
> View attachment 5372617





lovelyrita said:


> Omg yes!!! This is the sunglass case I have been waiting for all these years  hope it‘s roomy enough to accomodate bigger sunglasses as well!


 Here’s a few pics pic of my mono eclipse case (GM size) This gorgeous sunrise one looks to be the same size as my current case from LV. Fingers crossed because this case can hold almost any pair of sunglasses. I took a pic of Chanel sunnies that are oversized, and a very large pair of aviators. They both fit with room to spare and zip shut securely. I also love the leather on my case and the microfiber protects the lenses. Fingers crossed they did this gorgeous new cw in GM!!


----------



## Moobarry12

ymbaby90 said:


> HI! I ordered the marshmallow via my CA and got the email/receipt but I dont see it when I log into my account! Does anyone know if there is there a way I can track the order?


I think you can only track it on your account when the purchase is made online or through client services.


----------



## gagabag

DrTr said:


> Here’s a few pics pic of my mono eclipse case (GM size) This gorgeous sunrise one looks to be the same size as my current case from LV. Fingers crossed because this case can hold almost any pair of sunglasses. I took a pic of Chanel sunnies that are oversized, and a very large pair of aviators. They both fit with room to spare and zip shut securely. I also love the leather on my case and the microfiber protects the lenses. Fingers crossed they did this gorgeous new cw in GM!!
> 
> View attachment 5373025
> View attachment 5373026


Love it! Does it fit easily in your keepall xs or speedy 20? Thanks dear!


----------



## Bumbles

toujours*chic said:


> Moved the needle on lil' toaster today!
> View attachment 5372951


Oohh nice! I’m still in two minds on whether to preorder or not. What are you going to use it for? Might inspire me to get it too!


----------



## toujours*chic

Bumbles said:


> Oohh nice! I’m still in two minds on whether to preorder or not. What are you going to use it for? Might inspire me to get it too!


Haven't decided yet- I want to see what it holds. I would imagine it would hold what a MPA does so bits and bobs. It may just be a collectible for me to have and play with


----------



## simplynoy

Picked up my pre-ordered micro pochette Métis today! It’s 
 tiny, but super cute. The price for pre-order was $1830, but now it’s $2030.  Crazy that it increased so quickly. Here’s the pink one I got. Hopefully, the yellow one will come in soon. 
(Photo: size comparison to the large chanel heart bag and for height reference, I’m 5ft.)


----------



## snibor

simplynoy said:


> Picked up my pre-ordered micro pochette Métis today! It’s
> tiny, but super cute. The price for pre-order was $1830, but now it’s $2030.  Crazy that it increased so quickly. Here’s the pink one I got. Hopefully, the yellow one will come in soon.
> (Photo: size comparison to the large chanel heart bag and for height reference, I’m 5ft.)
> View attachment 5373173
> View attachment 5373175


Wow is that tiny. But it looks adorable on you!  Congrats!


----------



## DrTr

gagabag said:


> Love it! Does it fit easily in your keepall xs or speedy 20? Thanks dear!


Of course - Absolutely fits in speedy 20, would fit in xs if I don’t use my MPA inside, although it would be tighter. I usually leave my case in the car, unless I carry a larger bag. I really do love the case, and now it’s in such pretty colors!


----------



## Loriad

simplynoy said:


> Picked up my pre-ordered micro pochette Métis today! It’s
> tiny, but super cute. The price for pre-order was $1830, but now it’s $2030.  Crazy that it increased so quickly. Here’s the pink one I got. Hopefully, the yellow one will come in soon.
> (Photo: size comparison to the large chanel heart bag and for height reference, I’m 5ft.)
> View attachment 5373173
> View attachment 5373175


Sooooo tiny! And such a big price tag! But it looks adorable on you!


----------



## Penelopepursula

Moobarry12 said:


> I think you can only track it on your account when the purchase is made online or through client services.


It should be under My Orders. Give it a day.


----------



## Bumbles

toujours*chic said:


> Haven't decided yet- I want to see what it holds. I would imagine it would hold what a MPA does so bits and bobs. It may just be a collectible for me to have and play with


Yeah bits and bobs is my thinking too. I also wonder if it will be popular or can I wait to see pics and then buy. It’s always so hard to know though and if it’s pretty don’t want to miss out! Lol


----------



## Bumbles

simplynoy said:


> Picked up my pre-ordered micro pochette Métis today! It’s
> tiny, but super cute. The price for pre-order was $1830, but now it’s $2030.  Crazy that it increased so quickly. Here’s the pink one I got. Hopefully, the yellow one will come in soon.
> (Photo: size comparison to the large chanel heart bag and for height reference, I’m 5ft.)
> View attachment 5373173
> View attachment 5373175


It’s adorable, but wow the increase already!! Enjoy your lovely micro bag


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> It’s adorable, but wow the increase already!! Enjoy your lovely micro bag


I can’t believe it increased in price from the presale. I don’t think I could spend that h on a bag that can’t fit a phone. I don’t know what I would use it for….


----------



## EljayaBisous22

DrTr said:


> Here’s a few pics pic of my mono eclipse case (GM size) This gorgeous sunrise one looks to be the same size as my current case from LV. Fingers crossed because this case can hold almost any pair of sunglasses. I took a pic of Chanel sunnies that are oversized, and a very large pair of aviators. They both fit with room to spare and zip shut securely. I also love the leather on my case and the microfiber protects the lenses. Fingers crossed they did this gorgeous new cw in GM!!
> 
> View attachment 5373025
> View attachment 5373026


Thanks for posting this! Is it fairly flexible?


----------



## LVovely

DrTr said:


> Here’s a few pics pic of my mono eclipse case (GM size) This gorgeous sunrise one looks to be the same size as my current case from LV. Fingers crossed because this case can hold almost any pair of sunglasses. I took a pic of Chanel sunnies that are oversized, and a very large pair of aviators. They both fit with room to spare and zip shut securely. I also love the leather on my case and the microfiber protects the lenses. Fingers crossed they did this gorgeous new cw in GM!!
> 
> View attachment 5373025
> View attachment 5373026


Thank you, that‘s very helpful !!


----------



## LVovely

simplynoy said:


> Picked up my pre-ordered micro pochette Métis today! It’s
> tiny, but super cute. The price for pre-order was $1830, but now it’s $2030.  Crazy that it increased so quickly. Here’s the pink one I got. Hopefully, the yellow one will come in soon.
> (Photo: size comparison to the large chanel heart bag and for height reference, I’m 5ft.)
> View attachment 5373173
> View attachment 5373175


Wow, so cute but tiny indeed ! Looks great on you!


----------



## Babxie

Bec Loves Bags said:


> Oh no! Little gold buttons coming scratched is definitely something I have noticed on the various threads here at TPF, both for Felicie as well as for wallets like the Rosalie, as they don’t come with any hardware protectors on them. Mine is also made in Italy! I know how you feel though - it is nice to be the person who puts the first hairline scratch on hardware - I do hope it does not ruin how special this little summer piece is for you.


Oh thanks for sharing. Not sure if it's a contributing factor but the dust bag that comes with it is quite a just nice fit so I guess some of the scratches might be contributed by taking in and out of it too. Was a tiny disappointed but it's not enough to ruin it! Also I don't think it's obvious if you don't look at it up close and people won't be eagle eyeing the bag while I'm carrying it. Probably will make me use it more care-freely since it's not 'perfect' anymore. 

Update:
I feedback to my CA and he say it's actually normal for gold button to be not shiny as it is machine pressed.


----------



## Cathindy

Babxie said:


> Oh thanks for sharing. Not sure if it's a contributing factor but the dust bag that comes with it is quite a just nice fit so I guess some of the scratches might be contributed by taking in and out of it too. Was a tiny disappointed but it's not enough to ruin it! Also I don't think it's obvious if you don't look at it up close and people won't be eagle eyeing the bag while I'm carrying it. Probably will make me use it more care-freely since it's not 'perfect' anymore.
> 
> Update:
> I feedback to my CA and he say it's actually normal for gold button to be not shiny as it is machine pressed.



My Felicie also came with 'scratches' on the button and a tight fit dustbag! The scatches didn't increase or become visible from a distance during the time I have it and it's one of my most used bags! I've read more people noticed the scratched button (also on wallets) and somewhere on TPF I read LV does this intentional but I forgot the why (sorry, that's not helpful).

To me my leather Felicie is the most carefree bag I have, no trouble with rain, no color transfer (I have a light color) and because of the leather no worries that the flap will curl over time. Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Babxie

Cathindy said:


> My Felicie also came with 'scratches' on the button and a tight fit dustbag! The scatches didn't increase or become visible from a distance during the time I have it and it's one of my most used bags! I've read more people noticed the scratched button (also on wallets) and somewhere on TPF I read LV does this intentional but I forgot the why (sorry, that's not helpful).
> 
> To me my leather Felicie is the most carefree bag I have, no trouble with rain, no color transfer (I have a light color) and because of the leather no worries that the flap will curl over time. Enjoy your new bag!


Wow thanks for the information! Funny they do this intentionally, perhaps it's to make it more durable? And yes I read people who own the canvas one has problem with the flap curling. I also notice the leather makes the overall shape abit nicer not as 'squarish' around the corners. Glad I happen to get my Felicie in leather, though normally canvas would be my preference when choosing a bag or a slg.


----------



## Babxie

Has anyone seen the final photos for Zippy Coin Purse in Midnight Fuchsia? Am still torn between this or Sunrise Pastel.


----------



## ramona708

You guys make me want to order the pochette felicie spring in the city as well!! 
but first I have to receive and pay my new NF, so probably no bucks left…


----------



## Cathindy

ramona708 said:


> You guys make me want to order the pochette felicie spring in the city as well!!
> but first I have to receive and pay my new NF, so probably no bucks left…



To be honest, I'm tempted too  €1150 for this leather piece somehow feels like a great deal hahaha. Especially in comparison to the leather Speedy 20 of this collection which is €1000 more (and also a small bag imo) and the canvas teeny tiny Petit Sac Plat I've pre-ordered for €1400.


----------



## 23adeline

The stock of items that I ordered, Sunrise pastel OTG pm, Kirigami & NF - Midnight Fuchsia are ready for me to pay .
Now I have to decide …
I‘m thinking of not to get the kirigami because I already have 2 sets, BTP and Escale. Initially  I ordered it because I want the midnight fuchsia, but it’s on the middle pouch which I hardly use.  Therefore I ordered the NF even though I normally don’t use NF, so far I only have one and use it as luggage for one day trip . I think NF is a more useful bag and I might start using it occasionally   
Any opinions from my dear TPF friends here?


----------



## redkitty

south-of-france said:


> Thank you for posting. So this is a shoulder bag only?


Hi I measured the strap, it’s only 40.5 inches long


----------



## redkitty

simplynoy said:


> Picked up my pre-ordered micro pochette Métis today! It’s
> tiny, but super cute. The price for pre-order was $1830, but now it’s $2030.  Crazy that it increased so quickly. Here’s the pink one I got. Hopefully, the yellow one will come in soon.
> (Photo: size comparison to the large chanel heart bag and for height reference, I’m 5ft.)
> View attachment 5373173
> View attachment 5373175


Yea I wanted to wear it xbody too but am 1.7m so I can only use as shoulder or else I have to get another longer strap


----------



## brnicutie

23adeline said:


> The stock of items that I ordered, Sunrise pastel OTG pm, Kirigami & NF - Midnight Fuchsia are ready for me to pay .
> Now I have to decide …
> I‘m thinking of not to get the kirigami because I already have 2 sets, BTP and Escale. Initially  I ordered it because I want the midnight fuchsia, but it’s on the middle pouch which I hardly use.  Therefore I ordered the NF even though I normally don’t use NF, so far I only have one and use it as luggage for one day trip . I think NF is a more useful bag and I might start using it occasionally
> Any opinions from my dear TPF friends here?


You should get what you think you'll use. The NF in midnight fuchsia is pretty. I only want the kirigami as I'm not a pink/purple person, and it'll be my first set. Good luck on your decision. I can't wait to see what you chose.


----------



## Jumper

23adeline said:


> The stock of items that I ordered, Sunrise pastel OTG pm, Kirigami & NF - Midnight Fuchsia are ready for me to pay .
> Now I have to decide …
> I‘m thinking of not to get the kirigami because I already have 2 sets, BTP and Escale. Initially  I ordered it because I want the midnight fuchsia, but it’s on the middle pouch which I hardly use.  Therefore I ordered the NF even though I normally don’t use NF, so far I only have one and use it as luggage for one day trip . I think NF is a more useful bag and I might start using it occasionally
> Any opinions from my dear TPF friends here?


I think, based on what you already owned, OTG PM and NF is better too. Kirigami set like you said, already has 2 set…. A bit hard to find use for the 3rd set. But it would also have a representation of all the SS22 colours!! And honestly will be more for “looking” than “using”.
The midnight comes in papillon too. You said you don’t use NF that often and only wanted to get it because you wanted the midnight colour. I notice you are more of a small bag person from what I see from your collection that you post. Of course you may have more goodies that are big bags that I don’t see often too. Papillon might get more wear for yourself since it’s a small and cutie bag like what you usually post.   That said, NF is still a good choice because it has a “free” pochette inside for you to mix and match too!! 

I’m sorry that I’m not much of a help!!


----------



## ramona708

Giiiiiirrrrrrlls!!! My NF just arrived!! This time UPS was correct with delivery   Ok, the orange gift box is slightly damaged as everytime, but anyway!
This bag!!! This empreinte leather, these colors! Ive never seen something so beautiful! Its a completely other league than canvas NFs, no comparison in quality!! Im in heaven!! (And now unfortunately have to go to work)
Want to stay home with my brandnew baby and admire it


----------



## DrTr

EljayaBisous22 said:


> Thanks for posting this! Is it fairly flexible?





lovelyrita said:


> Thank you, that‘s very helpful !!


Of course - it always helps to see how something might fit if someone has a piece (assuming the new one is the same size). The case is fairly rigid in order to protect the glasses inside, it might have a little more give than the completely hard sided cases that might come with eyeglasses. can’t wait to see it on the website!


----------



## DrTr

ramona708 said:


> Giiiiiirrrrrrlls!!! My NF just arrived!! This time UPS was correct with delivery   Ok, the orange gift box is slightly damaged as everytime, but anyway!
> This bag!!! This empreinte leather, these colors! Ive never seen something so beautiful! Its a completely other league than canvas NFs, no comparison in quality!! Im in heaven!! (And now unfortunately have to go to work)
> Want to stay home with my brandnew baby and admire it


Yay!! Congratulations!  It’s beautiful, and I’m so glad you love the leather. I was bowled over by it too. Now go to work instead of “play handbag”?   What a bummer. Enjoy


----------



## DrTr

23adeline said:


> The stock of items that I ordered, Sunrise pastel OTG pm, Kirigami & NF - Midnight Fuchsia are ready for me to pay .
> Now I have to decide …
> I‘m thinking of not to get the kirigami because I already have 2 sets, BTP and Escale. Initially  I ordered it because I want the midnight fuchsia, but it’s on the middle pouch which I hardly use.  Therefore I ordered the NF even though I normally don’t use NF, so far I only have one and use it as luggage for one day trip . I think NF is a more useful bag and I might start using it occasionally
> Any opinions from my dear TPF friends here?


I‘m biased as I have 5 (yikes) NFs, so I would vote for that. I also have two Kirigami, mono and escale, and I’m thinking about the sunrise Kirigami, but I don’t really need a third set, though I like the large and medium pouches very much. If MF is your goal the NF has that!  I also find it the most useful carefree tote I have and I use one quite a bit with a smaller bag inside for grab and go. HTH. Enjoy whatever you choose!


----------



## 23adeline

DrTr said:


> I‘m biased as I have 5 (yikes) NFs, so I would vote for that. I also have two Kirigami, mono and escale, and I’m thinking about the sunrise Kirigami, but I don’t really need a third set, though I like the large and medium pouches very much. If MF is your goal the NF has that!  I also find it the most useful carefree tote I have and I use one quite a bit with a smaller bag inside for grab and go. HTH. Enjoy whatever you choose!


Thanks @DrTr ! I will get the NF , and won’t get the kirigami since I’m buying the OTG Pm  Sunrise pastel .


----------



## DrTr

23adeline said:


> Thanks @DrTr ! I will get the NF , and won’t get the kirigami since I’m buying the OTG Pm  Sunrise pastel .


I’ll look forward to seeing it! Now I just have to say no to my own Kirigami  the sunnies case coming out looks nice, maybe that instead.


----------



## luxsal

Hi everyone. I am torn between the sunrise pastel OTG PM or the Marshmallow PM. I love the look of the OTG but I think Marshmallow might be more practical for me since it seems to be more like a shoulder bag. I honestly wish the OTG PM had a normal strap and not the chunky one as I feel you cannot wear the chunky one as a shoulder bag without it looking awkward. Can anyone share some thoughts? Anyone has the OTG PM with the chunky strap from previous seasons? Do you find it practical? TIA!


----------



## snibor

salal04 said:


> Hi everyone. I am torn between the sunrise pastel OTG PM or the Marshmallow PM. I love the look of the OTG but I think Marshmallow might be more practical for me since it seems to be more like a shoulder bag. I honestly wish the OTG PM had a normal strap and not the chunky one as I feel you cannot wear the chunky one as a shoulder bag without it looking awkward. Can anyone share some thoughts? Anyone has the OTG PM with the chunky strap from previous seasons? Do you find it practical? TIA!


I vote marshmallow.  You don’t like the strap on the otg. I also think the strap is trendy plus I’m not a fan of open top bags. Having said all that, you have to buy whatever makes your heart sing. Really can’t go wrong.


----------



## luxsal

snibor said:


> I vote marshmallow.  You don’t like the strap on the otg. I also think the strap is trendy plus I’m not a fan of open top bags. Having said all that, you have to buy whatever makes your heart sing. Really can’t go wrong.


Thank you! I agree. Both of them make my heart sing but the OTG PM without the strap.


----------



## 23adeline

brnicutie said:


> You should get what you think you'll use. The NF in midnight fuchsia is pretty. I only want the kirigami as I'm not a pink/purple person, and it'll be my first set. Good luck on your decision. I can't wait to see what you chose.


Thanks @brnicutie ! Kirigami is the best if we want to collect all 3 patterns 


Jumper said:


> I think, based on what you already owned, OTG PM and NF is better too. Kirigami set like you said, already has 2 set…. A bit hard to find use for the 3rd set. But it would also have a representation of all the SS22 colours!! And honestly will be more for “looking” than “using”.
> The midnight comes in papillon too. You said you don’t use NF that often and only wanted to get it because you wanted the midnight colour. I notice you are more of a small bag person from what I see from your collection that you post. Of course you may have more goodies that are big bags that I don’t see often too. Papillon might get more wear for yourself since it’s a small and cutie bag like what you usually post.   That said, NF is still a good choice because it has a “free” pochette inside for you to mix and match too!!
> I’m sorry that I’m not much of a help!!


Thanks @Jumper !
I thought of papillon bb too when i newly received the lookbook , but I don‘t really like the papillon style, the only exception is the Papillon Trunk (and the small papillon charm ) 
I like NF more than papillon bb , and like you said, there is a bonus - the Pochette 
So NF is the winner


----------



## Jumper

23adeline said:


> Thanks @brnicutie ! Kirigami is the best if we want to collect all 3 patterns
> 
> Thanks @Jumper !
> I thought of papillon bb too when i newly received the lookbook , but I don‘t really like the papillon style, the only exception is the Papillon Trunk (and the small papillon charm )
> I like NF more than papillon bb , and like you said, there is a bonus - the Pochette
> So NF is the winner


I will wait for your unboxing posts!! All the   choices look beautiful!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hi, everyone! I went they the whole thread and don’t see much talk or pics about the rose beige otg. After several attempts thru client services I was able to get this rose beige on the go mm from a CA in CA lol. Since I’m not seeing any pics, is this just not a popular color combo or has it not released yet? My CA says it should reach me in 3-5 days. Does anyone have pics and just not posted it? I’m really hoping I didn’t get a pre order 

I was going to get a Chanel deauville in small but for the $100 price difference I’d rather have leather. Besides, I’m taking a break from C, for now.


----------



## rcsmith817

Did anyone just see what Foxy posted???? I will definitely be stalking my order status now!


----------



## Sina99

rcsmith817 said:


> Did anyone just see what Foxy posted???? I will definitely be stalking my order status now!
> 
> View attachment 5373567


My orders are ”pending order validation” as of 1000AM CST in US.


----------



## EljayaBisous22

rcsmith817 said:


> Did anyone just see what Foxy posted???? I will definitely be stalking my order status now!
> 
> View attachment 5373567


Ooooooooo


----------



## rcsmith817

Sina99 said:


> My orders are ”pending order validation” as of 1000AM CST in US.


Yep, mine started saying that yesterday......I'm anxiously awaiting it to move to "order in preparation" now, lol


----------



## _jlv

rcsmith817 said:


> Did anyone just see what Foxy posted???? I will definitely be stalking my order status now!
> 
> View attachment 5373567


omg omg


----------



## snibor

I don’t know about this material.  I think I will skip it.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Hi, everyone! I went they the whole thread and don’t see much talk or pics about the rose beige otg. After several attempts thru client services I was able to get this rose beige on the go mm from a CA in CA lol. Since I’m not seeing any pics, is this just not a popular color combo or has it not released yet? My CA says it should reach me in 3-5 days. Does anyone have pics and just not posted it? I’m really hoping I didn’t get a pre order
> 
> I was going to get a Chanel deauville in small but for the $100 price difference I’d rather have leather. Besides, I’m taking a break from C, for now.


For anyone that was wondering like me: I received my shipping notification a little while ago so it wasn’t a preorder and already released. Hopefully I will receive the bag by the end of the week!


----------



## CAcker01

rcsmith817 said:


> Did anyone just see what Foxy posted???? I will definitely be stalking my order status now!
> 
> View attachment 5373567



my SA who I put a deposit for the Petit Sac Plat in the sunrise pastel told me just now that the bags are likely coming tomorrow!!!!! I’m so nervous as pre orders got cancelled and I am PRAYING nobody put a deposit with another SA at the store before I did  I NEED this bag!!!!


----------



## snibor

Looking forward to everyone’s photos of the new items!  Hoping you all get what you want and no cancellations!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

rcsmith817 said:


> Did anyone just see what Foxy posted???? I will definitely be stalking my order status now!
> 
> View attachment 5373567


I just saw this!!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

snibor said:


> I vote marshmallow.  You don’t like the strap on the otg. I also think the strap is trendy plus I’m not a fan of open top bags. Having said all that, you have to buy whatever makes your heart sing. Really can’t go wrong.


Do you think the marshmallow bag will have the same zipper issues as the bagatelle?


----------



## snibor

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Do you think the marshmallow bag will have the same zipper issues as the bagatelle?


I’m guessing no because they already had marshmallow bag in leather, and I never heard of issues.  I suppose we shall see.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

snibor said:


> I’m guessing no because they already had marshmallow bag in leather, and I never heard of issues.  I suppose we shall see.


Ok thanks! I haven’t seen either bag but was interested in the marshmallow bag…


----------



## ArielS

AAhhhh the shawls look pretty amazing too!!


----------



## Cherries and wine

ArielS said:


> AAhhhh the shawls look pretty amazing too!!



Is LV trolling us with that scrunchie?? $320? Yikes!


----------



## GAN

♡ another unexpected haul and I did not expect to receive it so fast. I registered my interest for this since I do not have a cosmetic pouch from LV, actual item received is very pretty and dreamy! Can hold my 2 phones too and I can try to convert using it a bag for quick trip or catchball to  put in my future working tote . I should be banned to the island now.  

Sharing the pretty pics here


----------



## octoberrrush

GAN said:


> ♡ another unexpected haul and I did not expect to receive it so fast. I registered my interest for this since I do not have a cosmetic pouch from LV, actual item received is very pretty and dreamy! Can hold my 2 phones too and I can try to convert using it a bag for quick trip or catchball to  put in my future working tote . I should be banned to the island now.
> 
> Sharing the pretty pics here


I didn't expect to get mine so fast too! haha
This is so pretty - congrats! I love the blue interior


----------



## EljayaBisous22

GAN said:


> ♡ another unexpected haul and I did not expect to receive it so fast. I registered my interest for this since I do not have a cosmetic pouch from LV, actual item received is very pretty and dreamy! Can hold my 2 phones too and I can try to convert using it a bag for quick trip or catchball to  put in my future working tote . I should be banned to the island now.
> 
> Sharing the pretty pics here


Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!  I am going between this beauty and the sunglasses case... Not sure what to choose


----------



## Bumbles

GAN said:


> ♡ another unexpected haul and I did not expect to receive it so fast. I registered my interest for this since I do not have a cosmetic pouch from LV, actual item received is very pretty and dreamy! Can hold my 2 phones too and I can try to convert using it a bag for quick trip or catchball to  put in my future working tote . I should be banned to the island now.
> 
> Sharing the pretty pics here


This is gorgeous and so fast! Very dreamy indeed. It’s unicorns and rainbows! Enjoy


----------



## Bumbles

toujours*chic said:


> Moved the needle on lil' toaster today!
> View attachment 5372951


Has your baby toaster arrived yet? Would love to see pics and what you think of it and if it’s worth getting!!


----------



## Babxie

GAN said:


> ♡ another unexpected haul and I did not expect to receive it so fast. I registered my interest for this since I do not have a cosmetic pouch from LV, actual item received is very pretty and dreamy! Can hold my 2 phones too and I can try to convert using it a bag for quick trip or catchball to  put in my future working tote . I should be banned to the island now.
> 
> Sharing the pretty pics here


This is so pretty and dreamy! I'm still hesitating if I should go ahead and order ZCP in this print. I think you capture it very nicely in the photos and helped me made my decision!


----------



## octoberrrush

Babxie said:


> Has anyone seen the final photos for Zippy Coin Purse in Midnight Fuchsia? Am still torn between this or Sunrise Pastel.


The ZCP comes in midnight?! Omg!!


----------



## Babxie

octoberrrush said:


> The ZCP comes in midnight?! Omg!!


Yes one of the members here posted the photo somewhere in this thread but that was not the final photo so it could still change.


----------



## toujours*chic

Bumbles said:


> Has your baby toaster arrived yet? Would love to see pics and what you think of it and if it’s worth getting!!


NY and the status has not changed either. Will let you know when it arrives.


----------



## AleeLee

Babxie said:


> Yes one of the members here posted the photo somewhere in this thread but that was not the final photo so it could still change.


I found a pic of the ZCP. Hopefully this helps in making a decision.


----------



## Babxie

AleeLee said:


> I found a pic of the ZCP. Hopefully this helps in making a decision.


Thanks! 

I personally feel they’re polar opposite, really suit their names, Sunrise and Midnight.


----------



## gagabag

Hopefully my one & only from this collection


----------



## DrTr

gagabag said:


> Hopefully my one & only from this collection
> View attachment 5374289


Just beautiful gagabag!!  Such a pale creamy yellow, and I hope your leather piece is like mine of late - soft, high quality, with that yummy scent. I think most of their newer leather is better quality as are the pieces they make from them (the in glaring exception the bagatelle that is a hideous zipper fail). Enjoy this beauty!!


----------



## gagabag

DrTr said:


> Just beautiful gagabag!!  Such a pale creamy yellow, and I hope your leather piece is like mine of late - soft, high quality, with that yummy scent. I think most of their newer leather is better quality as are the pieces they make from them (the in glaring exception the bagatelle that is a hideous zipper fail). Enjoy this beauty!!


Thanks dear! Yes, the leather is quite thick yet soft and the embossing is deep. It’s such a happy colour! Brightens up my day


----------



## CAcker01

GAN said:


> ♡ another unexpected haul and I did not expect to receive it so fast. I registered my interest for this since I do not have a cosmetic pouch from LV, actual item received is very pretty and dreamy! Can hold my 2 phones too and I can try to convert using it a bag for quick trip or catchball to  put in my future working tote . I should be banned to the island now.
> 
> Sharing the pretty pics here



WOW OMG this is SO CUTE!!

has anyone seen any interior pics of the petit sac plat? i wonder if it's the same as this or the same as the neverfull interior.


----------



## Cherries and wine

Babxie said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I personally feel they’re polar opposite, really suit their names, Sunrise and Midnight.


I think I’m going to get the midnight ZCP. It’s so pretty!


----------



## _jlv

AleeLee said:


> I found a pic of the ZCP. Hopefully this helps in making a decision.


Didn’t realize the papillon bb was as big as the zippy wallet. It’s so pretty but couldn’t justify for the papillon almost being 3K…


----------



## rcsmith817

_jlv said:


> Didn’t realize the papillon bb was as big as the zippy wallet. It’s so pretty but couldn’t justify for the papillon almost being 3K…


Agreed! I definitely thought it was bigger!


----------



## rcsmith817

Has anyone's order on the collection that is releasing early tomorrow moved from "pending order validation?"


----------



## _jlv

rcsmith817 said:


> Has anyone's order on the collection that is releasing early tomorrow moved from "pending order validation?"


Mine is still pending order validation  Will post here once it's moved. I'm in the US.


----------



## AleeLee

_jlv said:


> Didn’t realize the papillon bb was as big as the zippy wallet. It’s so pretty but couldn’t justify for the papillon almost being 3K…



I agree too! I too thought it was bigger. You are you right, it’s a beautiful piece!


----------



## AleeLee

_jlv said:


> Mine is still pending order validation  Will post here once it's moved. I'm in the US.


Both of my orders are still in “pending order validation”. I’m in Canada. I keep logging on to see if it’s moved. LOL I need a distraction. I’m just too excited!


----------



## ArielS

GAN said:


> ♡ another unexpected haul and I did not expect to receive it so fast. I registered my interest for this since I do not have a cosmetic pouch from LV, actual item received is very pretty and dreamy! Can hold my 2 phones too and I can try to convert using it a bag for quick trip or catchball to  put in my future working tote . I should be banned to the island now.
> 
> Sharing the pretty pics here



So dreamy!  Love the purple interior. Congratulations! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ArielS

AleeLee said:


> Both of my orders are still in “pending order validation”. I’m in Canada. I keep logging on to see if it’s moved. LOL I need a distraction. I’m just too excited!


Me too! Can't stop checking tpf.


----------



## rcsmith817

_jlv said:


> Mine is still pending order validation  Will post here once it's moved. I'm in the US.


Same, I'm in the US too, I hope we see progress soon


----------



## RSMLV

rcsmith817 said:


> Has anyone's order on the collection that is releasing early tomorrow moved from "pending order validation?"


Nope


----------



## Cathindy

CAcker01 said:


> WOW OMG this is SO CUTE!!
> 
> has anyone seen any interior pics of the petit sac plat? i wonder if it's the same as this or the same as the neverfull interior.



Here you go!


----------



## CAcker01

Cathindy said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 5374398


oohhhhhhh my gosh thank you so much!! any other pics of this bag? we put a deposit with our SA on this bag and i am PRAYING i get it. he said if someone else at the store put a deposit with a different SA before me, i may not get the bag or at least the first one that comes to the store. i haven't loved a material item like this in a very long time and i feel super desperate and crazy for this one lol


----------



## _jlv

Cathindy said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 5374398


this is literally perfect! i wish i trusted myself enough to get a bag in the sunrise pastel. i want to be more carefree with my bags, had to stick to SLGs in this print


----------



## EljayaBisous22

_jlv said:


> Didn’t realize the papillon bb was as big as the zippy wallet. It’s so pretty but couldn’t justify for the papillon almost being 3K…


I was interested in the papillon in the Midnight and when I saw the size of the papillon in person I just couldn't justify the price point. It is $3700 in Canada and so freakin small!


----------



## Cathindy

CAcker01 said:


> oohhhhhhh my gosh thank you so much!! any other pics of this bag? we put a deposit with our SA on this bag and i am PRAYING i get it. he said if someone else at the store put a deposit with a different SA before me, i may not get the bag or at least the first one that comes to the store. i haven't loved a material item like this in a very long time and i feel super desperate and crazy for this one lol



I love it too! Put a pre order for it and hopefully will get to the store asap, can’t wait to see it in real life


----------



## Cathindy

_jlv said:


> this is literally perfect! i wish i trusted myself enough to get a bag in the sunrise pastel. i want to be more carefree with my bags, had to stick to SLGs in this print



I actually feel like this bag is quite care free  it doesnt have vachetta like the BTP collection and I’m not really afraid of color transfer with the pastel color to be honest.


----------



## _jlv

Cathindy said:


> I actually feel like this bag is quite care free  it doesnt have vachetta like the BTP collection and I’m not really afraid of color transfer with the pastel color to be honest.


That's a really good point! I'll probably convert my cosmetic pouch to a crossbody in this case


----------



## CAcker01

Cathindy said:


> I love it too! Put a pre order for it and hopefully will get to the store asap, can’t wait to see it in real life
> View attachment 5374428
> View attachment 5374429
> View attachment 5374430
> View attachment 5374431
> View attachment 5374432



i literally feel emotional looking at these photos omgggggggggggggggggg this bag is ME in bag form!!!!


----------



## designerdiva40

I’m not sure if I’m posting these pics on the right thread or if they’ve been posted before but this bag is TDF and I’m definitely adding it to my LV family   It’s more a less the same size as the Croisette which I adore.

it’s priced at £2,080
Madeleine BB


----------



## EljayaBisous22

CAcker01 said:


> i literally feel emotional looking at these photos omgggggggggggggggggg this bag is ME in bag form!!!!


Awww you definitely need it then!


----------



## CAcker01

EljayaBisous22 said:


> Awww you definitely need it then!



pray that my deposit gets fulfilled!!!


----------



## EljayaBisous22

CAcker01 said:


> pray that my deposit gets fulfilled!!!


 sending all the good vibes your way!


----------



## bbcerisette66

ramona708 said:


> Giiiiiirrrrrrlls!!! My NF just arrived!! This time UPS was correct with delivery   Ok, the orange gift box is slightly damaged as everytime, but anyway!
> This bag!!! This empreinte leather, these colors! Ive never seen something so beautiful! Its a completely other league than canvas NFs, no comparison in quality!! Im in heaven!! (And now unfortunately have to go to work)
> Want to stay home with my brandnew baby and admire it


Wouah !!! It is gorgeous !!!! Such a good choice ! I love empreinte leather. Enjoy your new beauty.


----------



## blondpidge

I’m in the U.K. and my orders have been stuck on “in preparation” for 2 weeks. 

I don’t know if that means they are definitely coming or not?


----------



## Bumbles

_jlv said:


> this is literally perfect! i wish i trusted myself enough to get a bag in the sunrise pastel. i want to be more carefree with my bags, had to stick to SLGs in this print


What did you end up ordering? And how many slgs??     Looking forward to seeing your goodies. I thought the same so thought slg would be the way to go, as maybe years to come it may look to girly and may go out of style, but when a slg it’s not too much and you can continue to enjoy it for years to come! So hard to know to make a decision aye? I think it I had to buy a bag in this print it would be the psp. Just the right size and perfect amount of pastel colours on it!


----------



## Bumbles

Cathindy said:


> I love it too! Put a pre order for it and hopefully will get to the store asap, can’t wait to see it in real life
> View attachment 5374428
> View attachment 5374429
> View attachment 5374430
> View attachment 5374431
> View attachment 5374432


This bag and colour is so you babe! It’s perfect for you and so glad you preordered!!!


----------



## DrTr

blondpidge said:


> I’m in the U.K. and my orders have been stuck on “in preparation” for 2 weeks.
> 
> I don’t know if that means they are definitely coming or not?


Usually when it says in preparation or order in preparation it will ship. Because the official launch isn’t until tomorrow that’s probably why it’s been stuck on that. Hopefully you will get it soon!  can’t wait to see everybody’s pretties!


----------



## _jlv

Bumbles said:


> What did you end up ordering? And how many slgs??     Looking forward to seeing your goodies. I thought the same so thought slg would be the way to go, as maybe years to come it may look to girly and may go out of style, but when a slg it’s not too much and you can continue to enjoy it for years to come! So hard to know to make a decision aye? I think it I had to buy a bag in this print it would be the psp. Just the right size and perfect amount of pastel colours on it!



I went with the cosmetic pouch and the ZCP...it was a tough decision but I don't have either in my collection and thought they would be more functional than wapity. So no wapity for me, have you decided to get it, or go with something else? I'm with you, the psp is my favorite. I have half a mind to return the SLGs and get the psp instead  I just love this collection.


----------



## Bumbles

_jlv said:


> I went with the cosmetic pouch and the ZCP...it was a tough decision but I don't have either in my collection and thought they would be more functional than wapity. So no wapity for me, have you decided to get it, or go with something else? I'm with you, the psp is my favorite. I have half a mind to return the SLGs and get the psp instead  I just love this collection.


I think if you don’t have a use for the slgs and would use the psp then I would return and get that instead as it’s more functional and very pretty. With the psp you get the raised pattern effect, crossbody strap which is adjustable plus the micro fibre lining, so it’s a plus plus imo. The slgs can all add up and then would you actually use them or would they just sit there and become collectors items which is a waste too. I know for me I have so many (too many) slgs, bc I thought I would just buy something small and less expensive than a bag to get something in the collection that I love, but then there is always another collection that I love and want to add something to my collection so it’s adds up. I have the CP multicolour white to add something and it’s still brand new. Yes I know, shame on me and I don’t want to part with it either. Zcp is more practical and at least it’s an item you can use in your bags. For me I’m thinking wapity, but in two minds as you can see. It’s unpractical, but cute and soo pretty hehe  but do I need it or is it going to sit there like my CP. so I’m undecided on what to do, but then when irl pics come out, will I want it and regret not getting it as then it will be hard to get. Such a cycle for us! Sorry if I wasn’t helpful.


----------



## DrTr

Bumbles said:


> I think if you don’t have a use for the slgs and would use the psp then I would return and get that instead as it’s more functional and very pretty. With the psp you get the raised pattern effect, crossbody strap which is adjustable plus the micro fibre lining, so it’s a plus plus imo. The slgs can all add up and then would you actually use them or would they just sit there and become collectors items which is a waste too. I know for me I have so many (too many) slgs, bc I thought I would just buy something small and less expensive than a bag to get something in the collection that I love, but then there is always another collection that I love and want to add something to my collection so it’s adds up. I have the CP multicolour white to add something and it’s still brand new. Yes I know, shame on me and I don’t want to part with it either. Zcp is more practical and at least it’s an item you can use in your bags. For me I’m thinking wapity, but in two minds as you can see. It’s unpractical, but cute and soo pretty hehe  but do I need it or is it going to sit there like my CP. so I’m undecided on what to do, but then when irl pics come out, will I want it and regret not getting it as then it will be hard to get. Such a cycle for us! Sorry if I wasn’t helpful.


I think you were helpful overall! It’s a continuous process if we let it become so. I MAY or MAY NOT have placed an order for something smallish today


----------



## travelbliss

GAN said:


> ♡ another unexpected haul and I did not expect to receive it so fast. I registered my interest for this since I do not have a cosmetic pouch from LV, actual item received is very pretty and dreamy! Can hold my 2 phones too and I can try to convert using it a bag for quick trip or catchball to  put in my future working tote . I should be banned to the island now.
> 
> Sharing the pretty pics here



This is such a LVoely color combination !!   Is the zipper white or liliac color ??  Congrats on this beauty !!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

_jlv said:


> I went with the cosmetic pouch and the ZCP...it was a tough decision but I don't have either in my collection and thought they would be more functional than wapity. So no wapity for me, have you decided to get it, or go with something else? I'm with you, the psp is my favorite. I have half a mind to return the SLGs and get the psp instead  I just love this collection.


I feel like new collection releases are getting to be super stressful. I have a hard time deciding what I want and I have to decide super quick or it’s sold out. Then it’s trying to figure out when they are actually being releases and stalking the website to see what becomes available after you decide what you want..I use my cosmetic pouch all the time, I think it’s a functional piece. The zcp makes more sense then the wapity but the wapity is so cute….you picked awesome pieces that I am sure you will use. @Bumbles you are always helpful!


----------



## GAN

travelbliss said:


> This is such a LVoely color combination !!   Is the zipper white or liliac color ??  Congrats on this beauty !!



Hi, the zipper is in gold and the surrounding is lilac or soft baby blue. Very pretty.
Here a close up




Hope everyone can get the items they wish from this collection.
I checked with my SA and she said this print in onthego mm is not coming to my country as the boutiques did not bring in. Else I am considering this for my work tote though it is light color but I think it should be okay to withstand color transfer. I am not sure if the neverfull coming in this print too.


----------



## _jlv

Bumbles said:


> I think if you don’t have a use for the slgs and would use the psp then I would return and get that instead as it’s more functional and very pretty. With the psp you get the raised pattern effect, crossbody strap which is adjustable plus the micro fibre lining, so it’s a plus plus imo. The slgs can all add up and then would you actually use them or would they just sit there and become collectors items which is a waste too. I know for me I have so many (too many) slgs, bc I thought I would just buy something small and less expensive than a bag to get something in the collection that I love, but then there is always another collection that I love and want to add something to my collection so it’s adds up. I have the CP multicolour white to add something and it’s still brand new. Yes I know, shame on me and I don’t want to part with it either. Zcp is more practical and at least it’s an item you can use in your bags. For me I’m thinking wapity, but in two minds as you can see. It’s unpractical, but cute and soo pretty hehe  but do I need it or is it going to sit there like my CP. so I’m undecided on what to do, but then when irl pics come out, will I want it and regret not getting it as then it will be hard to get. Such a cycle for us! Sorry if I wasn’t helpful.


You've definitely given me a lot of food for thought! I ordered both to see what would fit my lifestyle more. I'll be so happy to open up my bags and see that pop of color. If I can justify both than I am going to keep them. I do think the PSP is very cute and special but for a bag that size, I'd rather put my coins towards the new nano noe.


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> I think you were helpful overall! It’s a continuous process if we let it become so. I MAY or MAY NOT have placed an order for something smallish today


Oohhhh nice! I can’t wait to see what you got. Very exciting


----------



## Jolie34

I’ve purchased this wallet but don’t know if I should keep it? What do you guys think of the color?


----------



## snibor

Jolie34 said:


> I’ve purchased this wallet but don’t know if I should keep it? What do you guys think of the color?


Very pretty but if you have to ask, maybe it’s not love?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Jolie34 said:


> I’ve purchased this wallet but don’t know if I should keep it? What do you guys think of the color?


I like it but are you questioning it? I’ve been thinking about getting it in the mini pochette ..


----------



## lemondln

AleeLee said:


> Both of my orders are still in “pending order validation”. I’m in Canada. I keep logging on to see if it’s moved. LOL I need a distraction. I’m just too excited!




Go out and take a walk, or talk to family can be distraction


----------



## Babxie

Jolie34 said:


> I’ve purchased this wallet but don’t know if I should keep it? What do you guys think of the color?


I think this yellow is lovely. Do you have any concern for your hesitation?


----------



## octoberrrush

blondpidge said:


> I’m in the U.K. and my orders have been stuck on “in preparation” for 2 weeks.
> 
> I don’t know if that means they are definitely coming or not?


I think that means you’ve got one but it just isn’t time to ship yet? Not 100% sure but my order was on “submitted” until I got confirmed a piece. Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## octoberrrush

Babxie said:


> Yes one of the members here posted the photo somewhere in this thread but that was not the final photo so it could still change.


Thanks for this! I just paid for my MF ZCP!
Between the two, I much prefer the midnight - it’s absolutely stunning and I feel like the pastel is a bit light for my liking. Although the small mono in the pastel is super cute.
Any ideas which one you’re leaning more towards?


----------



## gimme_purses

Jolie34 said:


> I’ve purchased this wallet but don’t know if I should keep it? What do you guys think of the color?


This shade of yellow makes me smile!  But you need to be the one who loves it.  Do you see yourself using it?


----------



## _jlv

Neverfull and PSP are showing on US site now.


----------



## brnicutie

I went to see my CA today and this is what they got in. I wanted the kirigami, so either tomorrow or Saturday. I was tempted by the khaki marshmallow as I’m a neutral person, but it reminded me of the mist that I got last year.


----------



## ingenieux00

Wapity was briefly available earlier


----------



## Newbie2019

On the US site


----------



## Babxie

octoberrrush said:


> Thanks for this! I just paid for my MF ZCP!
> Between the two, I much prefer the midnight - it’s absolutely stunning and I feel like the pastel is a bit light for my liking. Although the small mono in the pastel is super cute.
> Any ideas which one you’re leaning more towards?


Congrats! 

I've ordered Sunrise Pastel. I placed my interest with my CA late so hopefully I'm able to get it.


----------



## Babxie

_jlv said:


> That's a really good point! I'll probably convert my cosmetic pouch to a crossbody in this case


Hi, I’m curious if you’ve tried doing that? I read people commenting about the bag being easily flipped over when you use it on shoulder or at a certain angle. I think the problem can be solved if the strap we use is short and just carry it crossbody. Another issue is that certain model or batch is not easy to convert, not very sure about this but I guess the place to put the “D” ring has smaller space to slot in?


----------



## viewwing

Babxie said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I've ordered Sunrise Pastel. I placed my interest with my CA late so hopefully I'm able to get it.


Are u in Singapore?


----------



## Jumper

I saw the updates for some accessories from foxylv and this caught my eyes.


It looks kinda light coloured even though it’s HD pics.Then later I saw another popular LV SA’s pics on IG another photo of the scrunchy and the colours are way more vivid than the HD pictures.


----------



## octoberrrush

Babxie said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I've ordered Sunrise Pastel. I placed my interest with my CA late so hopefully I'm able to get it.


Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## Babxie

viewwing said:


> Are u in Singapore?


Yup! You too?


----------



## Huyen818

Love the new collection, I’m having hard time choosing between the otg pm or marshmallow


----------



## MissyExile

I am so late and can't decide. Marshmellow or Neverfull??? Please help  
I like the Marshmallow more, but I have seen reviews and it doesn't seem like a very useful bag... Neverfull, on the contrary, is very useful. ...
currently, I have the Coussin in blue, speedy 35B, speedy nano, and MPA...


----------



## Huyen818

MissyExile said:


> I am so late and can't decide. Marshmellow or Neverfull??? Please help
> I like the Marshmallow more, but I have seen reviews and it doesn't seem like a very useful bag... Neverfull, on the contrary, is very useful. ...
> currently, I have the Coussin in blue, speedy 35B, speedy nano, and MPA...


That’s really depends , I’m not a NF person , I don’t really like big bags as I don’t carry much, and I love to wear crossbody type. I haven’t tried the marshmallow in store, which I have tho because I’m stuck between otg pm or marshmallow


----------



## glitzgal97

Huyen818 said:


> That’s really depends , I’m not a NF person , I don’t really like big bags as I don’t carry much, and I love to wear crossbody type. I haven’t tried the marshmallow in store, which I have tho because I’m stuck between otg pm or marshmallow


I’m trying to decide between these as well…have deposit down for both so will see when they both arrive!


----------



## Maddie4

It says the marshmallow is in the PM size. Was the by the pool collection or previous collections of the marshmallow also released in the PM size? I've never seen the bag in store or tried it on so I'm trying to get a feel for how it would look on me. Or if anyone knows the dimensions of the marshmallow PM released this season that would be helpful


----------



## EljayaBisous22

Has anyone seen the sunglasses case online yet? I am in Canada and I don't see it. I also don't see the ZCP in the Midnight Fuschia


----------



## lily2019

My SA just told me 2 of 3 of my deposits got fulfilled and they’re trying to order the 3rd for me. Can’t wait to receive the two items tomorrow.


----------



## DrTr

EljayaBisous22 said:


> Has anyone seen the sunglasses case online yet? I am in Canada and I don't see it. I also don't see the ZCP in the Midnight Fuschia


1st thing this am but I keep getting access denied from LV so I missed it. It’s limited in number I think


----------



## EljayaBisous22

I found the sunglasses case online by searching the product code but weirdly it doesn't show up on the main page for the collection. 
My SA is saying that the ZCP is not available in the Midnight Fuschia. On the Canadian website it only comes in the sunset pastel 

Does anyone happen to have the product code for the ZCP in the Midnight Fuschia?


----------



## AleeLee

DrTr said:


> 1st thing this am but I keep getting access denied from LV so I missed it. It’s limited in number I think


 I've been getting that all morning, on and off, when I try to access my wishlist. It's really glitchy today. I've had better luck seeing things in the app. But the "in stock/out of stock" has been glitchy there too. I've kind of changed my mind on the mf neverfull and now I'm on the hunt. I received a back in stock email, around 4am.


----------



## AleeLee

EljayaBisous22 said:


> I found the sunglasses case online by searching the product code but weirdly it doesn't show up on the main page for the collection.
> My SA is saying that the ZCP is not available in the Midnight Fuschia. On the Canadian website it only comes in the sunset pastel
> 
> Does anyone happen to have the product code for the ZCP in the Midnight Fuschia?


M81270.

My order for it, still doesn't have a picture for it and it's still in "pending validation".


----------



## ArielS

What do you guys think about this shawl? It's 120 x 120 cm instead of usual 142.5 x 142.5 and it has rolled hem instead of fray.


----------



## milhouse13

Sheesh--good thing I pre-ordered the micro pochette metis a couple of weeks ago...it's already gone up $280 in Canada!


----------



## TraceySH

Here are all 3 of the gradient canvas patterns just for fyi. They’re really pretty!


----------



## _jlv

Has anyone's pre-order moved from "Pending Order Validation" yet?


----------



## _jlv

Babxie said:


> Hi, I’m curious if you’ve tried doing that? I read people commenting about the bag being easily flipped over when you use it on shoulder or at a certain angle. I think the problem can be solved if the strap we use is short and just carry it crossbody. Another issue is that certain model or batch is not easy to convert, not very sure about this but I guess the place to put the “D” ring has smaller space to slot in?


I have not tried it yet! Just seen videos/pictures. I would definitely wear it crossbody to avoid the flipping problem. I hadn't heard about the batch problem so thanks for letting me know. Hopefully this one allows me to convert!


----------



## Babxie

_jlv said:


> I have not tried it yet! Just seen videos/pictures. I would definitely wear it crossbody to avoid the flipping problem. I hadn't heard about the batch problem so thanks for letting me know. Hopefully this one allows me to convert!


Hope you succeed! Now I wonder if I should try to order one for the possibility of turning it into a crossbody. If I do, I really should go to ban island


----------



## snibor

MissyExile said:


> I am so late and can't decide. Marshmellow or Neverfull??? Please help
> I like the Marshmallow more, but I have seen reviews and it doesn't seem like a very useful bag... Neverfull, on the contrary, is very useful. ...
> currently, I have the Coussin in blue, speedy 35B, speedy nano, and MPA...


I vote marshmallow.


----------



## CAcker01

Ugh i am SO stressed out. i put a deposit on the petit sac plat and my SA just texted me to say "we are slowly receiving shipment. just FYI i am fighting against other associates to get your bag so hopefully our deposit is before theirs".

i don't get super disappointed in not getting material things but i will feel sad about this one. i've been wanting a PSP badly and when this dropped, it was me in bag form. i NEED this ugh. pray for my PSP haha!!


----------



## CAcker01

MissyExile said:


> I am so late and can't decide. Marshmellow or Neverfull??? Please help
> I like the Marshmallow more, but I have seen reviews and it doesn't seem like a very useful bag... Neverfull, on the contrary, is very useful. ...
> currently, I have the Coussin in blue, speedy 35B, speedy nano, and MPA...



i vote marshmallow because you can hand carry or carry on shoulder OR crossbody. and i think this print looks better on the smaller bags! you can't really go wrong with this collection though.


----------



## rcsmith817

_jlv said:


> Has anyone's pre-order moved from "Pending Order Validation" yet?


Mine still haven't. I ordered the MF Neverfull & ZCP


----------



## _jlv

CAcker01 said:


> Ugh i am SO stressed out. i put a deposit on the petit sac plat and my SA just texted me to say "we are slowly receiving shipment. just FYI i am fighting against other associates to get your bag so hopefully our deposit is before theirs".
> 
> i don't get super disappointed in not getting material things but i will feel sad about this one. i've been wanting a PSP badly and when this dropped, it was me in bag form. i NEED this ugh. pray for my PSP haha!!


Fingers crossed you get this! It will probably restock throughout the day, may want to try your luck on the website. This launch has been very stressful!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

TraceySH said:


> Here are all 3 of the gradient canvas patterns just for fyi. They’re really pretty!
> 
> View attachment 5375351
> View attachment 5375352
> View attachment 5375353
> View attachment 5375354





TraceySH said:


> Here are all 3 of the gradient canvas patterns just for fyi. They’re really pretty!
> 
> View attachment 5375351
> View attachment 5375352
> View attachment 5375353
> View attachment 5375354


Beautiful !!! In France nothing in midnight fuchsia except the Kirigami.
such a shame


----------



## emmui

Does anyone have in-boutique photos of the Sunset Khaki slim purse?


----------



## brnicutie

CAcker01 said:


> Ugh i am SO stressed out. i put a deposit on the petit sac plat and my SA just texted me to say "we are slowly receiving shipment. just FYI i am fighting against other associates to get your bag so hopefully our deposit is before theirs".
> 
> i don't get super disappointed in not getting material things but i will feel sad about this one. i've been wanting a PSP badly and when this dropped, it was me in bag form. i NEED this ugh. pray for my PSP haha!!


I’m praying for your PSP.    I seen it in store yesterday.


----------



## brnicutie

emmui said:


> Does anyone have in-boutique photos of the Sunset Khaki slim purse?


This is the only pic I took yesterday. I’m going to see my CA again tomorrow if the kirigami comes in. If the slim purse is still there I’ll take more photos for you.


----------



## luxurista

I just ordered the pastel OTG GM… beyond excited to get it!!!!!!


----------



## RSMLV

_jlv said:


> Has anyone's pre-order moved from "Pending Order Validation" yet?


GRRRRR no !


----------



## AleeLee

_jlv said:


> Has anyone's pre-order moved from "Pending Order Validation" yet?



Mine moved to preparation. Go check yours!


----------



## RSMLV

AleeLee said:


> Mine moved to preparation. Go check yours!


 Thank you !!!! Just checked again for the 678,458,345 th  time today and ORDER IN PREPARATION !!!


----------



## Sina99

AleeLee said:


> Mine moved to preparation. Go check yours!


Same here! Just checked and all 4 preordered items are now in preparation


----------



## chinkyi23

Yes mine is now in preparation as well!!!


----------



## EljayaBisous22

Has anyone been able to order the bag charm? M00665


----------



## rcsmith817

rcsmith817 said:


> Mine still haven't. I ordered the MF Neverfull & ZCP


Update, my ZCP has now moved to order in preparation, my neverfull still has the pending verification status


----------



## _jlv

My ZCP and CP moved to Order in Preparation!! So exciting!


----------



## jademc96

Did anyone else order the Midnight Fuchsia ZCP?


----------



## Bumbles

Did anyone preorder the wapity apart from @toujours*chic Is it not useful enough?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Did anyone preorder the wapity apart from @toujours*chic Is it not useful enough?


I was going to buy the wapity and just couldn’t figure out a use for it. I decided to put that money towards a bag or a maybe the yellow mini pochette...I never use wristlets and the wapity just seems like it would be bulky and take up space in my bag…


----------



## chinkyi23

Sac plat and kirigami are add to bag


----------



## jsmile

Had anyone seen the pastel sunglass case available online?


----------



## MikaelaN

milhouse13 said:


> Sheesh--good thing I pre-ordered the micro pochette metis a couple of weeks ago...it's already gone up $280 in Canada!



Good for you! I wasn’t as lucky and had to pay $200 more


----------



## EljayaBisous22

jsmile said:


> Had anyone seen the pastel sunglass case available online?


I wish! I have been stalking it all day


----------



## luxurista

These are currently place in cart!!!! You know you wanna click that button!!! LOL… I find it funny that I was refreshing the OTG page ALLLL morning today… and it kept saying NOTIFY NOTIFY NOTIFY MEEEEEE… and now it’s been place in cart all day lmaooo


----------



## rcsmith817

jademc96 said:


> Did anyone else order the Midnight Fuchsia ZCP?


I did!


----------



## jsmile

I recieved an email Notification that the wapity was in stock... But now gone.


----------



## AleeLee

rcsmith817 said:


> I did!


Me too!


----------



## snibor

jsmile said:


> I recieved an email Notification that the wapity was in stock... But now gone.
> 
> View attachment 5375618


I have found those emails useless. By time I get ‘em it’s too late. Better off stalking.


----------



## Gothic

Ugh I just missed the kirigami, I'll just have to keep stalking.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Me too


----------



## TraceySH

bbcerisette66 said:


> Beautiful !!! In France nothing in midnight fuchsia except the Kirigami.
> such a shame


Really????


----------



## chinkyi23

jsmile said:


> I recieved an email Notification that the wapity was in stock... But now gone.
> 
> View attachment 5375618


It’s in stock now


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Gothic said:


> Ugh I just missed the kirigami, I'll just have to keep stalking.


It says it’s available on US site…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I’m so stressed out on this collection, I can’t decide what I want and I know everything is going fast. I don’t want to get sucked into the FOMO fever…


----------



## Babxie

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I’m so stressed out on this collection, I can’t decide what I want and I know everything is going fast. I don’t want to get sucked into the FOMO fever…


Guess you’re not alone!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Babxie said:


> Guess you’re not alone!


Thank you! I did this with the escale collection and just got sort of tired of it. I want to make sure that I make smart decisions this time as to not have to sell stuff because I tired of it….Part of it is I’m tired of seeing the giant LV pattern…it’s on everything now and it’s sort of getting old..


----------



## Babxie

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Thank you! I did this with the escale collection and just got sort of tired of it. I want to make sure that I make smart decisions this time as to not have to sell stuff because I tired of it….Part of it is I’m tired of seeing the giant LV pattern…it’s on everything now and it’s sort of getting old..


If you really have to get something, why not get something which has both giant and small LV pattern? ZCP or key charm?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Babxie said:


> If you really have to get something, why not get something which has both giant and small LV pattern? ZCP or key charm?


I was thinking of the petit sac plat or on the go pm which has more LVs on the side. but I also like the marshmallow and that would be different than another NF or then maybe the papillon bb since I sold my mono long ago….I’m heading to the store tomorrow to check out what they have…My SA sent pics of stuff she has, it will be nice to see it in person versus online pics…


----------



## MCBadian07

DrTr said:


> 1st thing this am but I keep getting access denied from LV so I missed it. It’s limited in number I think


This has happened to me since Tuesday. I can only access on phone data or through my work VPN


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I’m so stressed out on this collection, I can’t decide what I want and I know everything is going fast. I don’t want to get sucked into the FOMO fever…


Yeah same. I totally understand what your feeling coz I’m feeling the same thing. Its like you don’t know what to get, and if you should get something, but then you don’t want to get it and then it just add to your collection or you have to sell it in years to come. But definitely agree to things selling super fast. Do you want a slg or bag? And also how much do you like the collection, do you love it? Or just like it a lot?


----------



## Bumbles

Babxie said:


> Guess you’re not alone!


count me in on that too


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I was thinking of the petit sac plat or on the go pm which has more LVs on the side. but I also like the marshmallow and that would be different than another NF or then maybe the papillon bb since I sold my mono long ago….I’m heading to the store tomorrow to check out what they have…My SA sent pics of stuff she has, it will be nice to see it in person versus online pics…


That sounds like a great plan. If I have to buy a bag it would be either the psp or OTG too, as it has both large and small LV, and it’s so pretty and the colourway looks amazing on both bags. I reckon you can’t go wrong with either. The psp from the pics has microfibre inside which is luxurious too. What items do your SA? I hope you have a great shopping experience and come out something special, or clarity and peace for this collection. Please update us on what you end up doing, and post some eye candy on what you see! I wish the wapity had large and small LV like the zcp. That would of been so pretty. Both of each and when you don’t want large LV just change to small LV


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Yeah same. I totally understand what your feeling coz I’m feeling the same thing. Its like you don’t know what to get, and if you should get something, but then you don’t want to get it and then it just add to your collection or you have to sell it in years to come. But definitely agree to things selling super fast. Do you want a slg or bag? And also how much do you like the collection, do you love it? Or just like it a lot?


I don’t think I want a slg since I have a lot of those anyway and didn’t love them in this collection. So I think I want a bag. I don’t know yet how much I love it and that’s probably part of the problem. I sort of feel it’s the same designs as by the pool and escale just tweeked different and different colors. I have the petit sac plat in mono and don’t use often so I took the pastel off my list, trying to get past the cuteness of it and focus on functionality….I also like the tiny backpack so I replaced the sac plat with this….I know there are some mens bag coming out that I was really interested in….plus I am sure these bags will hit the reseller site soon, above retail of course…maybe seeing everything or some things person may help….Then I feel bad since there are more important things going on that i shouldn’t be so worried about this…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> That sounds like a great plan. If I have to buy a bag it would be either the psp or OTG too, as it has both large and small LV, and it’s so pretty and the colourway looks amazing on both bags. I reckon you can’t go wrong with either. The psp from the pics has microfibre inside which is luxurious too. What items do your SA? I hope you have a great shopping experience and come out something special, or clarity and peace for this collection. Please update us on what you end up doing, and post some eye candy on what you see! I wish the wapity had large and small LV like the zcp. That would of been so pretty. Both of each and when you don’t want large LV just change to small LV


Awww thank you, I’m not near the store so it’s a treat to go there and I am close to my SA and haven't seen her since the pandemic started…I imagine the store is going to be crazy busy…I know, it would have been nicer to have the mix of LV sizes on the wapity. It just lost something special for me to have a big LV on both sides..are you planning on getting something from this collection?


----------



## Jumper

Bumbles said:


> That sounds like a great plan. If I have to buy a bag it would be either the psp or OTG too, as it has both large and small LV, and it’s so pretty and the colourway looks amazing on both bags. I reckon you can’t go wrong with either. The psp from the pics has microfibre inside which is luxurious too. What items do your SA? I hope you have a great shopping experience and come out something special, or clarity and peace for this collection. Please update us on what you end up doing, and post some eye candy on what you see! I wish the wapity had large and small LV like the zcp. That would of been so pretty. Both of each and when you don’t want large LV just change to small LV


So what’s your plan? You have been lusting OTG and PSP for a while.


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Awww thank you, I’m not near the store so it’s a treat to go there and I am close to my SA and haven't seen her since the pandemic started…I imagine the store is going to be crazy busy…I know, it would have been nicer to have the mix of LV sizes on the wapity. It just lost something special for me to have a big LV on both sides..are you planning on getting something from this collection?


I have similar thoughts on to get or not to get like you and definitely it has to be somewhat useful and practical too. I thought abt the psp, but for the price I’m not sure it will still look good or will it look outdated and too girly, cute in years to come and I won’t be able to use it. It is also small and also hard to match with. I did sms my CS this morning but no news yet. So probably forgot abt my EOI months ago, so maybe a sign to forget it hehehe Personally because the print is so pretty and pastel I’m leaning more towards something small. Either wapity or zcp (with large and small print) and the zcp I think maybe more useful than the wapity? I have the game on zcp which I like and use. Wapity I was just going to use to store hand sanitiser, usb cords, medicine, bits and bobs for a catch all when I’m at work. Will let you know how I go.

Thanks @Jumper! I’m tossing up between 2 slgs I think. Would be more useful to me. But no news from my CS so maybe missed the boat altogether


----------



## Jumper

@Bumbles maybe CS just put you in the queue for waitlist and when you least expected it, they will send you an email that item is reserved for you. I have decided to get an accessory item instead of a bag. A frivolous scrunchy that I get some use of it since I tie my hair most of the time. The key charm wouldn’t match any of my bags and the SLGs are either something I have or I wouldn’t use it. Thankfully I don’t have a gazillion SLGs yet so I don’t feel so guilty atm.


----------



## Babxie

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I was thinking of the petit sac plat or on the go pm which has more LVs on the side. but I also like the marshmallow and that would be different than another NF or then maybe the papillon bb since I sold my mono long ago….I’m heading to the store tomorrow to check out what they have…My SA sent pics of stuff she has, it will be nice to see it in person versus online pics…


That’s quite alot of dilemma there! Hope you’ll be able to make a decision you’ll love.


----------



## Babxie

Bumbles said:


> I have similar thoughts on to get or not to get like you and definitely it has to be somewhat useful and practical too. I thought abt the psp, but for the price I’m not sure it will still look good or will it look outdated and too girly, cute in years to come and I won’t be able to use it. It is also small and also hard to match with. I did sms my CS this morning but no news yet. So probably forgot abt my EOI months ago, so maybe a sign to forget it hehehe Personally because the print is so pretty and pastel I’m leaning more towards something small. Either wapity or zcp (with large and small print) and the zcp I think maybe more useful than the wapity? I have the game on zcp which I like and use. Wapity I was just going to use to store hand sanitiser, usb cords, medicine, bits and bobs for a catch all when I’m at work. Will let you know how I go.
> 
> Thanks @Jumper! I’m tossing up between 2 slgs I think. Would be more useful to me. But no news from my CS so maybe missed the boat altogether


I have a feeling you like the wapity more.


----------



## Babxie

Should I just buy this instead of ZCP? Or both?


----------



## Bumbles

Babxie said:


> View attachment 5375776
> 
> Should I just buy this instead of ZCP? Or both?


Hmmm that’s such a hard choice,… I say BOTH!!


----------



## snibor

Babxie said:


> View attachment 5375776
> 
> Should I just buy this instead of ZCP? Or both?


ZCP or both.


----------



## Jumper

Babxie said:


> View attachment 5375776
> 
> Should I just buy this instead of ZCP? Or both?


I’m getting this. It’s in stock but they insist to send it out only on 15 April cos that’s the launch date in Singapore.


----------



## Babxie

Jumper said:


> I’m getting this. It’s in stock but they insist to send it out only on 15 April cos that’s the launch date in Singapore.


Do you know if the material will make it slip easily?


----------



## kkatrina

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I’m so stressed out on this collection, I can’t decide what I want and I know everything is going fast. I don’t want to get sucked into the FOMO fever…


Lol I feel exactly the same as you!!


----------



## kkatrina

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I don’t think I want a slg since I have a lot of those anyway and didn’t love them in this collection. So I think I want a bag. I don’t know yet how much I love it and that’s probably part of the problem. I sort of feel it’s the same designs as by the pool and escale just tweeked different and different colors. I have the petit sac plat in mono and don’t use often so I took the pastel off my list, trying to get past the cuteness of it and focus on functionality….I also like the tiny backpack so I replaced the sac plat with this….I know there are some mens bag coming out that I was really interested in….plus I am sure these bags will hit the reseller site soon, above retail of course…maybe seeing everything or some things person may help….Then I feel bad since there are more important things going on that i shouldn’t be so worried about this…


The bags hitting reseller market is great right? That means if you don’t love it and want to sell, you won’t lose money! I’m trying to tell myself that at least so I can be safe and just buy one or two bags from this collection.


----------



## kkatrina

Bumbles said:


> I have similar thoughts on to get or not to get like you and definitely it has to be somewhat useful and practical too. I thought abt the psp, but for the price I’m not sure it will still look good or will it look outdated and too girly, cute in years to come and I won’t be able to use it. It is also small and also hard to match with. I did sms my CS this morning but no news yet. So probably forgot abt my EOI months ago, so maybe a sign to forget it hehehe Personally because the print is so pretty and pastel I’m leaning more towards something small. Either wapity or zcp (with large and small print) and the zcp I think maybe more useful than the wapity? I have the game on zcp which I like and use. Wapity I was just going to use to store hand sanitiser, usb cords, medicine, bits and bobs for a catch all when I’m at work. Will let you know how I go.
> 
> Thanks @Jumper! I’m tossing up between 2 slgs I think. Would be more useful to me. But no news from my CS so maybe missed the boat altogether


I loved the game on collection!!! Do you have black or white??


----------



## Bumbles

kkatrina said:


> I loved the game on collection!!! Do you have black or white??


Black zcp


----------



## kkatrina

Bumbles said:


> Black zcp


Amazing choice!! I found out about the collection too late and everything was sold by then


----------



## luxurista

Yay! My OTG GM shipped… I should be getting it Monday! I remember when the Escale collection came out, I wanted the pastel OTG soooo badly… but I missed out on that. I’m actually glad I did though because I think this line is stunning lol, especially with the raised logo & shimmery detail


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

kkatrina said:


> The bags hitting reseller market is great right? That means if you don’t love it and want to sell, you won’t lose money! I’m trying to tell myself that at least so I can be safe and just buy one or two bags from this collection.


Sometimes it depends. resellers are going to mark up way above retail and sometimes if it’s right after a launch, the bag is still available through LV so people may not buy..it depends how bad people want it and if they will pay the higher price.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

kkatrina said:


> Lol I feel exactly the same as you!!


I know, right! I’m glad it’s not just me..I think I have decided that I want something more unique than another  NF. But the NF is easy to use so who knows…


----------



## Jumper

Babxie said:


> Do you know if the material will make it slip easily?


Don’t know. Will know on 15 Apr.


----------



## chelsmcfarland

Wapity is currently ATB


----------



## Babxie

Jumper said:


> Don’t know. Will know on 15 Apr.


Hahaha! I see the material is silk. My only concern is whether after I rebond or done treatment to my hair, it'll be silky soft until it will slip down all the time.


----------



## Jumper

Babxie said:


> Hahaha! I see the material is silk. My only concern is whether after I rebond or done treatment to my hair, it'll be silky soft until it will slip down all the time.


I would think not (hope not). Since silk scrunchies are not new and supposedly they are good for the hair.


----------



## Cathindy

Babxie said:


> Hahaha! I see the material is silk. My only concern is whether after I rebond or done treatment to my hair, it'll be silky soft until it will slip down all the time.



I have a love for scrunchies and a lot of silk ones (none is LV tho) but they don’t slip down easily and I have quite sleek hair. The only time it slips down is when it’s in a bun and I’m sporting and jumping around  but in a ponytail it never slips. It’s really amazing and soft for your hair because it won’t tangle it, I don’t use any regular hair elastics anymore


----------



## bbcerisette66

TraceySH said:


> Really????


Yes really. It is incredible


----------



## TraceySH

bbcerisette66 said:


> Yes really. It is incredible


I didn't think this collection was THAT limited. And I am so sorry to hear this. Maybe they will have one of their little "double releases" where more trickles in later?


----------



## DrTr

MCBadian07 said:


> This has happened to me since Tuesday. I can only access on phone data or through my work VPN


Same. Finally installed a private VPN and it fixed the problem. LV in theory should want customers to be able to buy easily! Finally I was able to load the webpage and browse easily - no midnight fuschia except the Kirigami middle pouch and the papillon.

I did decide yesterday to track down a Sunrise Kirigami  and it should arrive today! I realized how much I use my large K pouch for a quick dinner out or as a clutch or pochette to throw in a bigger bag and know I will use it. I also want the glasses case, but I tried my sunnies in the middle Kirigami and it works! So I might do that too. Now hurry up UPS! I know it’s nearby! Btw here’s a pic of the BTP pouch with felicie chain for reference if anyone would like Or if you need Kirigami enabling


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> Same. Finally installed a private VPN and it fixed the problem. LV in theory should want customers to be able to buy easily! Finally I was able to load the webpage and browse easily - no midnight fuschia except the Kirigami middle pouch and the papillon.
> 
> I did decide yesterday to track down a Sunrise Kirigami  and it should arrive today! I realized how much I use my large K pouch for a quick dinner out or as a clutch or pochette to throw in a bigger bag and know I will use it. I also want the glasses case, but I tried my sunnies in the middle Kirigami and it works! So I might do that too. Now hurry up UPS! I know it’s nearby! Btw here’s a pic of the BTP pouch with felicie chain for reference if anyone would like Or if you need Kirigami enabling
> 
> View attachment 5375901
> View attachment 5375902


Ohh the kirigami is soo pretty. Can’t wait to see it. How exciting drtr! Are they close?


----------



## DrTr

Bumbles said:


> Ohh the kirigami is soo pretty. Can’t wait to see it. How exciting drtr! Are they close?


No - it‘s preparing at the warehouse!  Hopefully when they go OFD their little follow the  map pops up. Are you decided yet on what you are getting?


----------



## Gothic

DrTr said:


> Same. Finally installed a private VPN and it fixed the problem. LV in theory should want customers to be able to buy easily! Finally I was able to load the webpage and browse easily - no midnight fuschia except the Kirigami middle pouch and the papillon.
> 
> I did decide yesterday to track down a Sunrise Kirigami  and it should arrive today! I realized how much I use my large K pouch for a quick dinner out or as a clutch or pochette to throw in a bigger bag and know I will use it. I also want the glasses case, but I tried my sunnies in the middle Kirigami and it works! So I might do that too. Now hurry up UPS! I know it’s nearby! Btw here’s a pic of the BTP pouch with felicie chain for reference if anyone would like Or if you need Kirigami enabling
> 
> View attachment 5375901
> View attachment 5375902



Yess!  I was able to order the Sunrise Kirigami last night and got some matching inserts off Etsy.  I love how versatile they are and I wanted something in the sunrise patterns, so voilà!


----------



## Saaski

I love this collection so much. Probably one of my favorite color releases that LV has ever done (including escale). I know I want a piece from it but I'm torn on what to try to get. The pastel neverfull is my favorite in terms of looks-- I think the colorway and the size of the mono print is so beautiful. But I just have never been a neverfull person. 

The glasses case is the SLG I'm most drawn to I kind of like the idea of using it as a catch all, but I can't find any information about the inside "shape" of it, like is there a divot or is it just open. Does anyone know? The measurements are of the outside of it, so it's hard to get a gauge on what could fit inside.


----------



## AleeLee

I popped into the store today and they had the ZCP m/f in stock. It’s not mine. My order hasn’t arrived yet. But I took a photo for tpf.  It’s hard to capture the true colour, with the store lighting, but it’s beautiful!

if anyone in Canada is looking for one, I can give you my CA’s contact info. This ZCP was in their display case.


----------



## EljayaBisous22

AleeLee said:


> I popped into the store today and they had the ZCP m/f in stock. It’s not mine. My order hasn’t arrived yet. But I took a photo for tpf.  It’s hard to capture the true colour, with the store lighting, but it’s beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 5375946
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375947


Gorgeous! My SA told me that this is not available to order in Canada and is not even on the website


----------



## DrTr

Saaski said:


> I love this collection so much. Probably one of my favorite color releases that LV has ever done (including escale). I know I want a piece from it but I'm torn on what to try to get. The pastel neverfull is my favorite in terms of looks-- I think the colorway and the size of the mono print is so beautiful. But I just have never been a neverfull person.
> 
> The glasses case is the SLG I'm most drawn to I kind of like the idea of using it as a catch all, but I can't find any information about the inside "shape" of it, like is there a divot or is it just open. Does anyone know? The measurements are of the outside of it, so it's hard to get a gauge on what could fit inside.


I can’t find my post in this thread, but posted my mono eclipse case several pages back if you want to look. I put two diff pairs of oversized sunnies in for reference. It’s the same size, no divot, just nice open space lined with microfiber. I adore mine and would love this one too!


----------



## AleeLee

EljayaBisous22 said:


> Gorgeous! My SA told me that this is not available to order in Canada and is not even on the website


I sent you the contact info. This was at the Yorkdale Holts location @ 10am this morning.


----------



## DrTr

Here’s a pic from LV website - even though sunnies are shown you can see it’s in an open space.


----------



## Jumper

Saaski said:


> I love this collection so much. Probably one of my favorite color releases that LV has ever done (including escale). I know I want a piece from it but I'm torn on what to try to get. The pastel neverfull is my favorite in terms of looks-- I think the colorway and the size of the mono print is so beautiful. But I just have never been a neverfull person.
> 
> The glasses case is the SLG I'm most drawn to I kind of like the idea of using it as a catch all, but I can't find any information about the inside "shape" of it, like is there a divot or is it just open. Does anyone know? The measurements are of the outside of it, so it's hard to get a gauge on what could fit inside.


I think it’s the same design as “GM glasses case” when you search on LV website, just in different colour way.


----------



## Saaski

DrTr said:


> I can’t find my post in this thread, but posted my mono eclipse case several pages back if you want to look. I put two diff pairs of oversized sunnies in for reference. It’s the same size, no divot, just nice open space lined with microfiber. I adore mine and would love this one too!



I searched the thread and was able to find it, super helpful, thank you! I think it would work pretty well for me then!

Now to try to track it down


----------



## DrTr

Saaski said:


> I searched the thread and was able to find it, super helpful, thank you! I think it would work pretty well for me then!
> 
> Now to try to track it down


I know!  They needed to make lots of these - what a gorgeous pop of color either in our bag or separately!


----------



## EljayaBisous22

For anyone who is interested in the sunglasses case a SA informed me that it is not available until April 14 (I am in Canada for reference)


----------



## EljayaBisous22

I need a bit of help my lovelies! I want an SLG in the Midnight Fuschia colour way. Trying to decide between the ZCP and the bag charm. I already have a ZCP in the mono but I am not entirely sure what or where I would attach the bag charm. I wish it was a little pouch (like what is on the guitar strap)


----------



## DrTr

EljayaBisous22 said:


> For anyone who is interested in the sunglasses case a SA informed me that it is not available until April 14 (I am in Canada for reference)


Thanks for the update! So there is hope for us all


----------



## Saaski

EljayaBisous22 said:


> I need a bit of help my lovelies! I want an SLG in the Midnight Fuschia colour way. Trying to decide between the ZCP and the bag charm. I already have a ZCP in the mono but I am not entirely sure what or where I would attach the bag charm. I wish it was a little pouch (like what is on the guitar strap)


I really wish they had done more SLGs this time around. I would have lept at the round coin purse in sunrise pastel.

As for your options, I'd go for the ZCP, especially if I already knew I used and liked it. It can be fun to switch out wallets and get that pop of color in your bag! A charm is much less... useful if you don't already accessorize with them.


----------



## brnicutie

DrTr said:


> Same. Finally installed a private VPN and it fixed the problem. LV in theory should want customers to be able to buy easily! Finally I was able to load the webpage and browse easily - no midnight fuschia except the Kirigami middle pouch and the papillon.
> 
> I did decide yesterday to track down a Sunrise Kirigami  and it should arrive today! I realized how much I use my large K pouch for a quick dinner out or as a clutch or pochette to throw in a bigger bag and know I will use it. I also want the glasses case, but I tried my sunnies in the middle Kirigami and it works! So I might do that too. Now hurry up UPS! I know it’s nearby! Btw here’s a pic of the BTP pouch with felicie chain for reference if anyone would like Or if you need Kirigami enabling
> 
> View attachment 5375901
> View attachment 5375902


That would be me  . I'm hoping to get the sunrise kirigami so that I can turn it into a crossbody. I also read that the middle one is great to store passports.


----------



## EljayaBisous22

Saaski said:


> I really wish they had done more SLGs this time around. I would have lept at the round coin purse in sunrise pastel.
> 
> As for your options, I'd go for the ZCP, especially if I already knew I used and liked it. It can be fun to stick switch out wallets and get that pop of color on your bag! A charm is much less... useful if you don't already accessorize with them.


Very true! The ZCP is more useful /practical. I use my ZCP for smaller purses and for when I travel. I have a key cles so I wouldn't need the charm for keys... Tempted to get both hahaha might be enabling myself here hehehe


----------



## octoberrrush

AleeLee said:


> I popped into the store today and they had the ZCP m/f in stock. It’s not mine. My order hasn’t arrived yet. But I took a photo for tpf.  It’s hard to capture the true colour, with the store lighting, but it’s beautiful!
> 
> if anyone in Canada is looking for one, I can give you my CA’s contact info. This ZCP was in their display case.
> 
> View attachment 5375946
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375947


This is amazing! Thanks for the photos! Making me super excited to receive mine!


----------



## DrTr

Saaski said:


> I really wish they had done more SLGs this time around. I would have lept at the round coin purse in sunrise pastel.
> 
> As for your options, I'd go for the ZCP, especially if I already knew I used and liked it. It can be fun to stick switch out wallets and get that pop of color on your bag! A charm is much less... useful if you don't already accessorize with them.


+1  I think the ZCP is such a gorgeous piece in this cw and is functional and safe. Good luck!


----------



## DrTr

EljayaBisous22 said:


> Very true! The ZCP is more useful /practical. I use my ZCP for smaller purses and for when I travel. I have a key cles so I wouldn't need the charm for keys... Tempted to get both hahaha might be enabling myself here hehehe


Always an option and I say go for it!  This IS enabling central around here


----------



## AleeLee

I also took some pic’s of the neverfull. Not the greatest pic quality but here’s some more eye candy.


----------



## EljayaBisous22

AleeLee said:


> I also took some pic’s of the neverfull. Not the greatest pic quality but here’s some more eye candy.


Gorgeous! Omg that pouch inside is amazing!


----------



## EljayaBisous22

DrTr said:


> Always an option and I say go for it!  This IS enabling central around here


Andddd I've decided to get both (if I am lucky enough)!


----------



## DrTr

brnicutie said:


> That would be me  . I'm hoping to get the sunrise kirigami so that I can turn it into a crossbody. I also read that the middle one is great to store passports.


I’m doing that too!  I already have the insert from Etsy from the BTP last year so I’m set. The middle size is perfect for a passport and a coin card holder and a small tub of lip balm. I use my smallest mono one for my AirPods Pro. I also travel with H silk scarves, and I can fit 3 90cm scarves in the large one in my bag to protect them. Since I have 3 sets now   have to figure out more uses!! And they came packaged nicely and in lightly fragranced tissue. All three of my sets are MIF which is fun too!!


----------



## DrTr

Ok sunrise people!! UPS did good today - must have been first on their Saturday route! I ADORE this Kirigami set! The smallest is my least favorite, but it’s still pretty.  I am posting some more pics - we always show the front, here’s a few more with a rear view.
The pink strap I’m going to try and rig to use - the clasp sticks out funny from the pouch, so will have to get creative with an extra D ring on the insert. But this is truly such a fun set of canvas colors!


----------



## AleeLee

DrTr said:


> Ok sunrise people!! UPS did good today - must have been first on their Saturday route! I ADORE this Kirigami set! The smallest is my least favorite, but it’s still pretty.  I am posting some more pics - we always show the front, here’s a few more with a rear view.
> The pink strap I’m going to try and rig to use - the clasp sticks out funny from the pouch, so will have to get creative with an extra D ring on the insert. But this is truly such a fun set of canvas colors!
> View attachment 5376056
> View attachment 5376057
> View attachment 5376058


Oh boy!!!! This is beautiful! I haven't received mine yet and I was thinking of possible returning the kirigami because I couldn't help but order a neverfull in m/f. But seeing these photo's just WOW's me. Do I dare to keep both?!? I'm in trouble. LOL
Your pink strap matches perfectly! Does your insert have tabs? I'm exploring insert options too. TIA


----------



## mrslkc23

DrTr said:


> Ok sunrise people!! UPS did good today - must have been first on their Saturday route! I ADORE this Kirigami set! The smallest is my least favorite, but it’s still pretty.  I am posting some more pics - we always show the front, here’s a few more with a rear view.
> The pink strap I’m going to try and rig to use - the clasp sticks out funny from the pouch, so will have to get creative with an extra D ring on the insert. But this is truly such a fun set of canvas colors!
> View attachment 5376056
> View attachment 5376057
> View attachment 5376058


So gorgeous congratulations! 

Have you noticed any wear on the flap that rubs on the chain strap from your BTP set which you''ve had longer?


----------



## EljayaBisous22

I don't think anyone has posted about this belt yet but I wanted to share in case anyone is interested. It's from the Spring in the City Collection and is the reversible 20mm. One size mono and the other is called 'Arizona' - it's the perfect camel colour that is not orangey or too brown. I have waited for louis to finally release something exactly like this! 
I am really happy with it. I bought it to wear to cinch around my waist when I wear dresses or skirts.


----------



## ddebartolo

I’m so excited! My CA was able to secure a MF Neverfull!!!! He did say shipping could be 9-12 days which seemed awful long…is this normal?


----------



## bbcerisette66

AleeLee said:


> I popped into the store today and they had the ZCP m/f in stock. It’s not mine. My order hasn’t arrived yet. But I took a photo for tpf.  It’s hard to capture the true colour, with the store lighting, but it’s beautiful!
> 
> if anyone in Canada is looking for one, I can give you my CA’s contact info. This ZCP was in their display case.
> 
> View attachment 5375946
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375947


I would like one  in France it is not possible. I’m sad


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bec Loves Bags said:


> My Felicie arrived - my first Felicie and I love! The leather is so soft and lovely. I have struggled to find good, real life images of this piece on social media, so here she is!
> View attachment 5372058


It's gorgeous!!! 
Congrats.


----------



## DrTr

AleeLee said:


> Oh boy!!!! This is beautiful! I haven't received mine yet and I was thinking of possible returning the kirigami because I couldn't help but order a neverfull in m/f. But seeing these photo's just WOW's me. Do I dare to keep both?!? I'm in trouble. LOL
> Your pink strap matches perfectly! Does your insert have tabs? I'm exploring insert options too. TIA


Yes! Dare To keep both! My insert does have a very delicate d ring. I don’t overload the pouch when I use but definitely holds my iPhone pro max 13, a PO, a lipstick, a small pill box, and sunnies in a soft bag at the top. That’s all I need when going out to eat. I really love this pouch. Here are some pics with insert and d rings. I’m not sure how I might adapt for the pink leather strap with the bigger clasp than FP chain. I can’t remember who did my insert but I know it was Etsy.  I do think some inserts have a felt “tube” that protects the pochette from the chain (@SunshineMama was that you that found one like that?)  HTH


----------



## DrTr

mrslkc23 said:


> So gorgeous congratulations!
> 
> Have you noticed any wear on the flap that rubs on the chain strap from your BTP set which you''ve had longer?


Thank you!  No I haven’t noticed any wear from the FP chain yet on the BTP. I am fairly careful with my bags, but just walking to dinner and not using it daily it has been great.


----------



## stephbb9

DrTr said:


> I’m doing that too!  I already have the insert from Etsy from the BTP last year so I’m set. The middle size is perfect for a passport and a coin card holder and a small tub of lip balm. I use my smallest mono one for my AirPods Pro. I also travel with H silk scarves, and I can fit 3 90cm scarves in the large one in my bag to protect them. Since I have 3 sets now   have to figure out more uses!! And they came packaged nicely and in lightly fragranced tissue. All three of my sets are MIF which is fun too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5376033
> View attachment 5376034
> View attachment 5376035


The set comes with straps???


----------



## DrTr

stephbb9 said:


> The set comes with straps???


No, the straps, chains and insert are all add on from me.  Many here do such creative adornment, straps, etc and we get great ideas here.


----------



## DrTr

ddebartolo said:


> I’m so excited! My CA was able to secure a MF Neverfull!!!! He did say shipping could be 9-12 days which seemed awful long…is this normal?


Probably - often the ordering process with a CA take a week or more if it is a new drop. Fingers crossed it comes sooner!


----------



## DrTr

Ok, I really need to do some other things this afternoon , but this spring line has grabbed me especially with all the fuschia! Here are a few other pieces that go great with my spring in the city/sunrise/last year taigarama   The PO from last year fits great in the medium Kirigami, with room for a passport and lip balm too. I’m definitely in LVoe!!!


----------



## EljayaBisous22

DrTr said:


> Ok, I really need to do some other things this afternoon , but this spring line has grabbed me especially with all the fuschia! Here are a few other pieces that go great with my spring in the city/sunrise/last year taigarama   The PO from last year fits great in the medium Kirigami, with room for a passport and lip balm too. I’m definitely in LVoe!!!
> 
> View attachment 5376175
> View attachment 5376176
> View attachment 5376177
> View attachment 5376178
> View attachment 5376179


Gorgeous!


----------



## lily2019

My new additions. I have to say that the khaki NF is STUNNING in person. The interior is gorgeous as well. . I also have an order for the sunrise pastel NF so hopefully that gets fulfilled as well.


----------



## brnicutie

DrTr said:


> I’m doing that too!  I already have the insert from Etsy from the BTP last year so I’m set. The middle size is perfect for a passport and a coin card holder and a small tub of lip balm. I use my smallest mono one for my AirPods Pro. I also travel with H silk scarves, and I can fit 3 90cm scarves in the large one in my bag to protect them. Since I have 3 sets now   have to figure out more uses!! And they came packaged nicely and in lightly fragranced tissue. All three of my sets are MIF which is fun too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5376033
> View attachment 5376034
> View attachment 5376035


Congrats! It' so pretty.


----------



## AleeLee

DrTr said:


> Yes! Dare To keep both! My insert does have a very delicate d ring. I don’t overload the pouch when I use but definitely holds my iPhone pro max 13, a PO, a lipstick, a small pill box, and sunnies in a soft bag at the top. That’s all I need when going out to eat. I really love this pouch. Here are some pics with insert and d rings. I’m not sure how I might adapt for the pink leather strap with the bigger clasp than FP chain. I can’t remember who did my insert but I know it was Etsy.  I do think some inserts have a felt “tube” that protects the pochette from the chain (@SunshineMama was that you that found one like that?)  HTH
> 
> View attachment 5376152
> View attachment 5376153
> View attachment 5376154


You are so helpful.  I’ve used Zoomoni in the past but their selection for the Kirigami is minimal, as I don’t see an insert for with tabs, for the middle size. I’ll check out Etsy. It definitely holds a fair amount. I believe you are convincing me. LOL
Thank you for you info and input. It’s greatly appreciated.


----------



## DrTr

lily2019 said:


> My new additions. I have to say that the khaki NF is STUNNING in person. The interior is gorgeous as well. . I also have an order for the sunrise pastel NF so hopefully that gets fulfilled as well.


Beautiful!!  Love your NF and your Kirigami. Amazing isn’t it how even when we love the HD pics it’s almost always better IRL! Hope you get your other NF


----------



## DrTr

brnicutie said:


> Congrats! It' so pretty.


Thanks so much brnicutie!  I’ve been playing handbag pochettes all morning. Had to take a break and do some other things


----------



## DrTr

AleeLee said:


> You are so helpful.  I’ve used Zoomoni in the past but their selection for the Kirigami is minimal, as I don’t see an insert for with tabs, for the middle size. I’ll check out Etsy. It definitely holds a fair amount. I believe you are convincing me. LOL
> Thank you for you info and input. It’s greatly appreciated.


Thanks so much AleeLee, you’re very kind. I’m attaching a pic of the seller I purchased this insert from. I didn’t see if they have an insert for the medium, but hmmm. I need to go back to their shop!  Zoomoni has really nice felt, this felt isn’t as substantial, but I didn’t want the insert too thick or bulky for a flat pochette. Good luck in your search. If you find something great let us know!  And cannot wait to see your MF NF!  That truly is a stunning canvas color they produced. 

PS just went back to her shop and she did a three pack for sunrise specifically! Here’s a pic.


----------



## lily2019

DrTr said:


> Beautiful!!  Love your NF and your Kirigami. Amazing isn’t it how even when we love the HD pics it’s almost always better IRL! Hope you get your other NF


Thank you DrT!


----------



## foxcieyello

AleeLee said:


> I also took some pic’s of the neverfull. Not the greatest pic quality but here’s some more eye candy.


Hi if you don't mind me asking which location had this in stock?


----------



## brnicutie

DrTr said:


> Thanks so much brnicutie!  I’ve been playing handbag pochettes all morning. Had to take a break and do some other things


I just talked to my CA. He said the store hasn't gotten any in, but that I could order.


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> No - it‘s preparing at the warehouse!  Hopefully when they go OFD their little follow the  map pops up. Are you decided yet on what you are getting?


Still undecided, but now zcp is also in the mix as the print is large and small so is prettier in that sense but the wapity is cuter lol and I also have 2 zcps….. so thinking if I need another one. Wapity I don’t have any. And left message with my CS to call me yesterday but still nothing which is disappointing.


----------



## Bumbles

EljayaBisous22 said:


> I need a bit of help my lovelies! I want an SLG in the Midnight Fuschia colour way. Trying to decide between the ZCP and the bag charm. I already have a ZCP in the mono but I am not entirely sure what or where I would attach the bag charm. I wish it was a little pouch (like what is on the guitar strap)


Zcp


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> I’m doing that too!  I already have the insert from Etsy from the BTP last year so I’m set. The middle size is perfect for a passport and a coin card holder and a small tub of lip balm. I use my smallest mono one for my AirPods Pro. I also travel with H silk scarves, and I can fit 3 90cm scarves in the large one in my bag to protect them. Since I have 3 sets now   have to figure out more uses!! And they came packaged nicely and in lightly fragranced tissue. All three of my sets are MIF which is fun too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5376033
> View attachment 5376034
> View attachment 5376035


Yay it came. Congrats my friend! It’s stunning!! And your starting to become quite the kirigami collector now too. Enjoy these beauties.


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> Ok, I really need to do some other things this afternoon , but this spring line has grabbed me especially with all the fuschia! Here are a few other pieces that go great with my spring in the city/sunrise/last year taigarama   The PO from last year fits great in the medium Kirigami, with room for a passport and lip balm too. I’m definitely in LVoe!!!
> 
> View attachment 5376175
> View attachment 5376176
> View attachment 5376177
> View attachment 5376178
> View attachment 5376179


Definitely a beautiful pink fuschia bomb here!!     I love them all!!


----------



## Bumbles

lily2019 said:


> My new additions. I have to say that the khaki NF is STUNNING in person. The interior is gorgeous as well. . I also have an order for the sunrise pastel NF so hopefully that gets fulfilled as well.


So pretty indeed!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Since I hadn’t seen a pic of this one in the thread I thought I’d post it. The Rose Beige MM OTG. It’s a good neutral color that I know I will get a lot of use out of.





At first I was super hesitant to add one of the sunrise ones as I know will get tired of the color and am still on the fence about the large LVs. However, I’m thinking of adding the sunrise khaki nf it looks sooo pretty!  
ETA: forgot to include my 200th anniversary book!


----------



## AleeLee

foxcieyello said:


> Hi if you don't mind me asking which location had this in stock?


Toronto Yorkdale Holt Renfrew. But that one had a blemish on it. So they ordered me a fresh one. But any CA should be able to order it for you now. This morning I received texts from CA’s @ Bloor and the Yorkdale flagship, saying it was order-able. If you need a contact, I can send you one.  
I’m not sure if the ordering ability changed throughout the day.


----------



## AleeLee

DrTr said:


> Thanks so much AleeLee, you’re very kind. I’m attaching a pic of the seller I purchased this insert from. I didn’t see if they have an insert for the medium, but hmmm. I need to go back to their shop!  Zoomoni has really nice felt, this felt isn’t as substantial, but I didn’t want the insert too thick or bulky for a flat pochette. Good luck in your search. If you find something great let us know!  And cannot wait to see your MF NF!  That truly is a stunning canvas color they produced.
> 
> PS just went back to her shop and she did a three pack for sunrise specifically! Here’s a pic.
> 
> View attachment 5376306
> 
> View attachment 5376308


Ohhh Perfect! Gosh, they are quick eh?!? I will have a look, this evening. You’re the BEST! Thanks again!


----------



## amyFNP

Thanks DrT for posting the inserts! My SA came through for me!!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Was able to order the Kirigami and Neverfull just now! Will decide which to keep..


----------



## EljayaBisous22

Was able to order the ZCP (Midnight Fuschia) and the key charm (Midnight Fuschia) in store (im in Canada). Saw the marshmallow and the NFs in all 3 colourways at the Calgary Chinook Louis (for anyone on the hunt). They also have the wallet and the kirigami. They had one papillon in the sunset pastel. 
The colours are very beautiful in person. I hope everyone is able to grab the pieces that make their hearts sing!


----------



## thelostlala

I just paid for my sunrise pastel marshmallow yesterday. I hope it’s as pretty as it is on picture! Anyone has real life pics of it to share? Thank you!


----------



## bbcerisette66

DrTr said:


> Ok, I really need to do some other things this afternoon , but this spring line has grabbed me especially with all the fuschia! Here are a few other pieces that go great with my spring in the city/sunrise/last year taigarama   The PO from last year fits great in the medium Kirigami, with room for a passport and lip balm too. I’m definitely in LVoe!!!
> 
> View attachment 5376175
> View attachment 5376176
> View attachment 5376177
> View attachment 5376178
> View attachment 5376179


Lucky you


----------



## jademc96

AleeLee said:


> I popped into the store today and they had the ZCP m/f in stock. It’s not mine. My order hasn’t arrived yet. But I took a photo for tpf.  It’s hard to capture the true colour, with the store lighting, but it’s beautiful!
> 
> if anyone in Canada is looking for one, I can give you my CA’s contact info. This ZCP was in their display case.
> 
> View attachment 5375946
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375947


Is this inside of the zcp pink or purple?


----------



## aizura909

Hi all. First time here. Really want the sunrise pastel so i joined purseforum. What time does the website release new collection on launch day? I’m in Malaysia so it should be the same time as Singapore. Help meeee


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

thelostlala said:


> I just paid for my sunrise pastel marshmallow yesterday. I hope it’s as pretty as it is on picture! Anyone has real life pics of it to share? Thank you!


I don’t have real life pics but tried it on in the sunset khaki and it was so cute. I had never seen the marshmallow bag  before..


----------



## CAcker01

Yay my ATL SA says he was able to secure my sunrise pastel petit sac plat! They didn’t get any in the store so he had to place an order and it finally went through today! It’s coming to ATL from Texas and then he will overnight it to me so I hope I will have it by like Thursday!

I stopped by my store in charlotte, NC today and they had a few khaki mist neverfulls and then the sunrise pastel OTG pm and the sunrise pastel papillon. Some quick pics I took on our way out the door:






I LOVE how the monograms are glittery in person! I am sooooo excited for my PSP 

Also look at this double rainbow outside my place earlier:


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

CAcker01 said:


> Yay my ATL SA says he was able to secure my sunrise pastel petit sac plat! They didn’t get any in the store so he had to place an order and it finally went through today! It’s coming to ATL from Texas and then he will overnight it to me so I hope I will have it by like Thursday!
> 
> I stopped by my store in charlotte, NC today and they had a few khaki mist neverfulls and then the sunrise pastel OTG pm and the sunrise pastel papillon. Some quick pics I took on our way out the door:
> 
> View attachment 5376465
> View attachment 5376468
> View attachment 5376469
> 
> 
> I LOVE how the monograms are glittery in person! I am sooooo excited for my PSP
> 
> Also look at this double rainbow outside my place earlier:
> 
> View attachment 5376470


Beautiful pictures!! My store only had a sunset khaki marshmallow that was on hold to be shipped. The items they had sold so quickly…


----------



## 23adeline

aizura909 said:


> Hi all. First time here. Really want the sunrise pastel so i joined purseforum. What time does the website release new collection on launch day? I’m in Malaysia so it should be the same time as Singapore. Help meeee


Hi my fellow Malaysian!
You can call LV customer care number or use the ‘chat with advisor’ function to order, when they have stock allocated for you, they will send you payment link . Those physical stores might not get full stocks, physical  stores and online get different stock supply. Our LV online customer service and warehouse are based in Singapore. I already paid for OTG pm and NF , at the same time told my online CS to release the other items that were on hold for me .
You should contact the LV online before Apr 15th.
GL!


----------



## aizura909

23adeline said:


> Hi my fellow Malaysian!
> You can call LV customer care number or use the ‘chat with advisor’ function to order, when they have stock allocated for you, they will send you payment link . Those physical stores might not get full stocks, physical  stores and online get different stock supply. Our LV online customer service and warehouse are based in Singapore. I already paid for OTG pm and NF , at the same time told my online CS to let go the other items that were on hold for me .
> You should contact the LV online before Apr 15th.
> GL!


Thank you so much for your kind reply


----------



## _jlv

CAcker01 said:


> Yay my ATL SA says he was able to secure my sunrise pastel petit sac plat! They didn’t get any in the store so he had to place an order and it finally went through today! It’s coming to ATL from Texas and then he will overnight it to me so I hope I will have it by like Thursday!
> 
> I stopped by my store in charlotte, NC today and they had a few khaki mist neverfulls and then the sunrise pastel OTG pm and the sunrise pastel papillon. Some quick pics I took on our way out the door:
> 
> View attachment 5376465
> View attachment 5376468
> View attachment 5376469
> 
> 
> I LOVE how the monograms are glittery in person! I am sooooo excited for my PSP
> 
> Also look at this double rainbow outside my place earlier:
> 
> View attachment 5376470


Yayy congrats on getting your psp! Lovely pics. Papillon is so


----------



## kidrobot1

DrTr said:


> I’m doing that too!  I already have the insert from Etsy from the BTP last year so I’m set. The middle size is perfect for a passport and a coin card holder and a small tub of lip balm. I use my smallest mono one for my AirPods Pro. I also travel with H silk scarves, and I can fit 3 90cm scarves in the large one in my bag to protect them. Since I have 3 sets now   have to figure out more uses!! And they came packaged nicely and in lightly fragranced tissue. All three of my sets are MIF which is fun too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5376033
> View attachment 5376034
> View attachment 5376035


The colors are so beautiful!! I’ve always wanted a kirigami set, but wasn’t sure whether it would be useful for me. I really wanted to get the BTP set last year because I loved the colors so much, but I purchased several bags and slgs from that collection, so I was trying to have some self restraint. Thank you for sharing how you use them and seeing how you enjoy your sets makes me want to get this too!


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Emphosix said:


> M46212
> View attachment 5368772
> View attachment 5368773
> View attachment 5368774
> View attachment 5368775


Looks like the Pandora!


----------



## kidrobot1

lily2019 said:


> My new additions. I have to say that the khaki NF is STUNNING in person. The interior is gorgeous as well. . I also have an order for the sunrise pastel NF so hopefully that gets fulfilled as well.


Your khaki NF is just beautiful! I can imagine the colors are even more stunning in real life and it’s tempting me to try to get one as well! Can’t wait to see your sunrise pastel one!  Do you find the NF a good everyday bag? I’m wondering since you’re getting both colorways, you must really love it!


----------



## kidrobot1

I really appreciate everyone sharing their pieces from this collection and it’s making me love them all even more! I was first looking to get the victorine wallet, but now am in love with the sunrise pastel ZCP... then spotted the sunset kaki slim purse! Does anyone have any of these wallets and prefers one over the others? I don’t switch wallets and tend to use the same wallet in all my handbags. I would love to know which of these three you all would choose? Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

kidrobot1 said:


> I really appreciate everyone sharing their pieces from this collection and it’s making me love them all even more! I was first looking to get the victorine wallet, but now am in love with the sunrise pastel ZCP... then spotted the sunset kaki slim purse! Does anyone have any of these wallets and prefers one over the others? I don’t switch wallets and tend to use the same wallet in all my handbags. I would love to know which of these three you all would choose? Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5376510
> View attachment 5376511
> View attachment 5376512


Zippy coin purse!


----------



## octoberrrush

AleeLee said:


> I also took some pic’s of the neverfull. Not the greatest pic quality but here’s some more eye candy.


What a stunner! If one side was in the small mono I would've definitely ordered this


----------



## milhouse13

Bumbles said:


> Did anyone preorder the wapity apart from @toujours*chic Is it not useful enough?



I did!!  It's very useful for me--fits cards, and that's all I need.  The OG Wapity was my first LV, so I couldn't *not* get this one.


----------



## Bumbles

milhouse13 said:


> I did!!  It's very useful for me--fits cards, and that's all I need.  The OG Wapity was my first LV, so I couldn't *not* get this one.


Ohh nice! Do you still have the original one? Can you share us some pics please?


----------



## Babxie

kidrobot1 said:


> I really appreciate everyone sharing their pieces from this collection and it’s making me love them all even more! I was first looking to get the victorine wallet, but now am in love with the sunrise pastel ZCP... then spotted the sunset kaki slim purse! Does anyone have any of these wallets and prefers one over the others? I don’t switch wallets and tend to use the same wallet in all my handbags. I would love to know which of these three you all would choose? Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5376510
> View attachment 5376511
> View attachment 5376512


I vote ZCP! One of the best wallet hands down. It’s small, compact but fits alot for its size. I’m able to put cards, a few coins and notes (best thing is I just need to fold the notes into half and it fits). Also, the ZCP can easily fit in small bags too. Hope you make a decision you’ll love!


----------



## brnicutie

emmui said:


> Does anyone have in-boutique photos of the Sunset Khaki slim purse?


I went to see my CA today and he told me that it was sold, so I couldn't get more pics.


----------



## AleeLee

octoberrrush said:


> What a stunner! If one side was in the small mono I would've definitely ordered this


Oh I wish they would have done that too! The small mono in this colour-way is irresistible.   IMO


----------



## DrTr

brnicutie said:


> I just talked to my CA. He said the store hasn't gotten any in, but that I could order.


I hope you get it!


----------



## DrTr

Bumbles said:


> Yay it came. Congrats my friend! It’s stunning!! And your starting to become quite the kirigami collector now too. Enjoy these beauties.





Bumbles said:


> Definitely a beautiful pink fuschia bomb here!!     I love them all!!





AleeLee said:


> Ohhh Perfect! Gosh, they are quick eh?!? I will have a look, this evening. You’re the BEST! Thanks again!





amyFNP said:


> Thanks DrT for posting the inserts! My SA came through for me!!


Thank you all for sharing the fun!  I hope everyone gets exactly what they wish. Thanks for sharing - we don’t always have our friends that love bags as much as we do right with us, but you tpf lovely people are always here! Can’t wait to see more goodies pouring in.


----------



## DrTr

kidrobot1 said:


> I really appreciate everyone sharing their pieces from this collection and it’s making me love them all even more! I was first looking to get the victorine wallet, but now am in love with the sunrise pastel ZCP... then spotted the sunset kaki slim purse! Does anyone have any of these wallets and prefers one over the others? I don’t switch wallets and tend to use the same wallet in all my handbags. I would love to know which of these three you all would choose? Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5376510
> View attachment 5376511
> View attachment 5376512


I’ve had a ZCP and a Victorine and a felicie pochette flat wallet piece is a bit similar to the slim purse. Most used was the ZCP, mostly because it was compact and fit  most of my bags. I have recently switched to a coin card holder, or two H card holders because my things are more accessible. If you use larger bags, the slim purse looks great!  I used to use my felicie insert and like such easy access.   the Victorine got used the least - found it fussy to get in and out of. HTH - they all look great!


----------



## octoberrrush

AleeLee said:


> Oh I wish they would have done that too! The small mono in this colour-way is irresistible.   IMO


It truly is!


----------



## chicaboo

DrTr said:


> Ok, I really need to do some other things this afternoon , but this spring line has grabbed me especially with all the fuschia! Here are a few other pieces that go great with my spring in the city/sunrise/last year taigarama   The PO from last year fits great in the medium Kirigami, with room for a passport and lip balm too. I’m definitely in LVoe!!!
> 
> View attachment 5376175
> View attachment 5376176
> View attachment 5376177
> View attachment 5376178
> View attachment 5376179


How do you like the black/white neverfull? I wasn’t sure about it until I saw your post, it looks gorgeous with that scarf. I got the fuchsia neverfull but think I may like your combo better.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Sunset khaki nf is atb


----------



## brnicutie

DrTr said:


> I hope you get it!


Thank you! I put in my order. He said it should be there in about a week.


----------



## ymbaby90

OK so purple and pastel colors are my THING... my favorite colors ever!!!! (I usually dress in neutrals but nail polish/phone cases/smaller things???? pastel all day! lol) and my Marshmallow in the sunrise pastel is on the way! but now im just so in love with this collection. am I doing the most if I get the ZCP and/or the cosmetic pouch? I was considering getting the lock it flat mules or the sunny thong sandals but I know ill be too "loud" at that point. so at least if I add some more purple/pastel INSIDE my bag, its more for MEEEE than anything? lol help!! I have plenty of monogram/DE SLGs already but this?? this is different....right? lol


----------



## pugfan92

Is there any chance that after April 15th they will add more bags to this collection. I’m holding on to the delusion they’ll produce a sunrise pastel speedy


----------



## Babxie

pugfan92 said:


> Is there any chance that after April 15th they will add more bags to this collection. I’m holding on to the delusion they’ll produce a sunrise pastel speedy


I don’t think so. For my delusion is that they’ll add a key pouch. No harm to be hopeful yeah?


----------



## EljayaBisous22

pugfan92 said:


> Is there any chance that after April 15th they will add more bags to this collection. I’m holding on to the delusion they’ll produce a sunrise pastel speedy


I am pretty sure that Foxy confirmed no speedies, sorry


----------



## pugfan92

EljayaBisous22 said:


> I am pretty sure that Foxy confirmed no speedies, sorry



Thank you I knew it but didn’t want to face reality


----------



## pugfan92

Babxie said:


> I don’t think so. For my delusion is that they’ll add a key pouch. No harm to be hopeful yeah?



I’m surprised they did so few SLGs!


----------



## Saaski

pugfan92 said:


> I’m surprised they did so few SLGs!


Same! I really wish they'd done more.


----------



## EljayaBisous22

pugfan92 said:


> Thank you I knew it but didn’t want to face reality


Im sorry


----------



## LVovely

I had really hoped for a Neo Noé like the jad for the Escale collection…


----------



## EljayaBisous22

Saaski said:


> Same! I really wish they'd done more.


Maybe there will be a few more in the upcoming April 14 release?


----------



## LavenderIce

If anyone is searching for a micro PM in beige, double zip pouch in pink and MPA in beige or yellow, I saw them on display at LV in Palazzo Las Vegas.


----------



## luxsal

I honestly wish the OTG PM came with a regular strap (like the marshmallow). It is only because of the strap I am passing on this collection. Love the colors and pattern but the shape of Marshmallow is impractical for me and so is the OTG PM strap. My husband is saying ask LV if they can swap the straps. Ok hon..sure.. 
Hopefully I can get at least the cosmetic case or the sunglasses.


----------



## missemarie33

Idk if anybody posted photos of the Neonoe bb azur yet so here she is. I saw her in Vegas this week but she didn’t speak to my heart so I left her behind


----------



## brnicutie

emmui said:


> Does anyone have in-boutique photos of the Sunset Khaki slim purse?


My CA was nice enough to text me pics when they received shipment today.


----------



## missemarie33

missemarie33 said:


> Idk if anybody posted photos of the Neonoe bb azur yet so here she is. I saw her in Vegas this week but she didn’t speak to my heart so I left her behind


They also had the bagatelle in rose but I only got 2 photos of that bc I wasn’t shopping for her … just checking out the zipper bc ppl are posting issues with this zipper


----------



## bagsamplified

23adeline said:


> The stock of items that I ordered, Sunrise pastel OTG pm, Kirigami & NF - Midnight Fuchsia are ready for me to pay .
> Now I have to decide …
> I‘m thinking of not to get the kirigami because I already have 2 sets, BTP and Escale. Initially  I ordered it because I want the midnight fuchsia, but it’s on the middle pouch which I hardly use.  Therefore I ordered the NF even though I normally don’t use NF, so far I only have one and use it as luggage for one day trip . I think NF is a more useful bag and I might start using it occasionally
> Any opinions from my dear TPF friends here?


I saw the NF Midnight Fuchsia in Hawaii and it is STUNNING.  I would go for that and/or the Sunrise Pastel OTG PM over the Kirigami, given you already have 2 sets of Kirigami and the two bags will be different and still useful. 

The NF had the raised shimmering lettering but the Kirigami doesn't seem to, from what I saw on Kirigami preview pics on this thread. 

Here's what I saw in Hawaii Gumps store! Hope this helps! Can't wait to see what you chose and how you customise


----------



## bagsamplified

I also took shoe pics from Ala Moana .

Didn't buy anything from this collection, but I am definitely keen to see more in person and might change my mind! They're gorgeous colourways, just not sure if I'd use them for years to come. I do love the raised, smooth shinmer effect on the bags. Though it doesn't appear on the shoes, the wallets as far as I know, the Wapity according to the SA , or the coin purse on Papillon or pouch of NF.


----------



## bagsamplified

EljayaBisous22 said:


> I don't think anyone has posted about this belt yet but I wanted to share in case anyone is interested. It's from the Spring in the City Collection and is the reversible 20mm. One size mono and the other is called 'Arizona' - it's the perfect camel colour that is not orangey or too brown. I have waited for louis to finally release something exactly like this!
> I am really happy with it. I bought it to wear to cinch around my waist when I wear dresses or skirts.


Congrats!! I am a recent convert to LV Belts, they're amazing and will last for years to come! Thanks for sharing details about your new belt, enjoy!


----------



## DrTr

chicaboo said:


> How do you like the black/white neverfull? I wasn’t sure about it until I saw your post, it looks gorgeous with that scarf. I got the fuchsia neverfull but think I may like your combo better.


I absolutely love it! I was scared of the white leather, but decided why not - I have no other white bag in my collection. The black side is very nice too. I also liked that the whole NF was in the small monogram. I think your MF will be beautiful - I was interested until I decided to get this when available to see if I liked. And I’ve been a LITTLE out of control with new things, so no sunrise or MF NF for me. I will also say the leather on mine is really very nice - it seems better than some older empreinte I had and the bag is perfect quality. Plus I have lots of fuschia slg’s and H scarves with fuschia so it was a win, and the fuschia leather pouch is really very nice. 

Don‘t know if that helped - but I think either would be a great choice. Good luck and let us know what you decide!


----------



## DrTr

bagsamplified said:


> I saw the NF Midnight Fuchsia in Hawaii and it is STUNNING.  I would go for that and/or the Sunrise Pastel OTG PM over the Kirigami, given you already have 2 sets of Kirigami and the two bags will be different and still useful.
> 
> The NF had the raised shimmering lettering but the Kirigami doesn't seem to, from what I saw on Kirigami preview pics on this thread.
> 
> Here's what I saw in Hawaii Gumps store! Hope this helps! Can't wait to see what you chose and how you customise
> 
> View attachment 5377102
> View attachment 5377103
> View attachment 5377104
> View attachment 5377105
> View attachment 5377106
> View attachment 5377107
> 
> View attachment 5377108
> View attachment 5377109
> View attachment 5377110
> View attachment 5377111


Great pics - thanks!!


----------



## octoberrrush

bagsamplified said:


> I also took shoe pics from Ala Moana .
> 
> Didn't buy anything from this collection, but I am definitely keen to see more in person and might change my mind! They're gorgeous colourways, just not sure if I'd use them for years to come. I do love the raised, smooth shinmer effect on the bags. Though it doesn't appear on the shoes, the wallets as far as I know, the Wapity according to the SA , or the coin purse on Papillon or pouch of NF.
> 
> View attachment 5377112
> View attachment 5377113
> View attachment 5377114
> View attachment 5377115


Thanks for these pics! I’ve been thinking about getting the mules…


----------



## 23adeline

bagsamplified said:


> I saw the NF Midnight Fuchsia in Hawaii and it is STUNNING.  I would go for that and/or the Sunrise Pastel OTG PM over the Kirigami, given you already have 2 sets of Kirigami and the two bags will be different and still useful.
> 
> The NF had the raised shimmering lettering but the Kirigami doesn't seem to, from what I saw on Kirigami preview pics on this thread.
> 
> Here's what I saw in Hawaii Gumps store! Hope this helps! Can't wait to see what you chose and how you customise
> 
> View attachment 5377102
> View attachment 5377103
> View attachment 5377104
> View attachment 5377105
> View attachment 5377106
> View attachment 5377107
> 
> View attachment 5377108
> View attachment 5377109
> View attachment 5377110
> View attachment 5377111


Wow thank you very much for the pics ! 
Yes I chose OTG ( PM size ) and NF Midnight Fuchsia. Told my CS not to hold the kirigami and other items for me anymore.  I should be receiving my items on Apr 15th. I already started thinking what strap to be used for OTG pm , maybe will order the marshmallows strap after 2 mths


----------



## EljayaBisous22

bagsamplified said:


> Congrats!! I am a recent convert to LV Belts, they're amazing and will last for years to come! Thanks for sharing details about your new belt, enjoy!


I also have the reversible 30mm in the mono and black. I love it and highly recommend the LV belts.


----------



## lily2019

kidrobot1 said:


> Your khaki NF is just beautiful! I can imagine the colors are even more stunning in real life and it’s tempting me to try to get one as well! Can’t wait to see your sunrise pastel one!  Do you find the NF a good everyday bag? I’m wondering since you’re getting both colorways, you must really love it!


I think the NF is a really good everyday bag. I only had the empriente NF in black before this and that is my work bag but since I mostly WFH, I haven’t used it much. I’m actually more of a crossbody/small bag type of person but I’ve been using totes more since I have a little one and it’s so convenient to carry everything (diapers, wipes, snacks, etc.).


----------



## lemondln

bagsamplified said:


> I saw the NF Midnight Fuchsia in Hawaii and it is STUNNING.  I would go for that and/or the Sunrise Pastel OTG PM over the Kirigami, given you already have 2 sets of Kirigami and the two bags will be different and still useful.
> 
> The NF had the raised shimmering lettering but the Kirigami doesn't seem to, from what I saw on Kirigami preview pics on this thread.
> 
> Here's what I saw in Hawaii Gumps store! Hope this helps! Can't wait to see what you chose and how you customise
> 
> View attachment 5377109




the micro metis is soooo micro next to NF


----------



## emmui

brnicutie said:


> My CA was nice enough to text me pics when they received shipment today.
> View attachment 5377090
> View attachment 5377091
> View attachment 5377092


Thank you so much! Can your CA confirm if the design is screen printed or a part of the canvas?


----------



## bbcerisette66

sorry everyone.  but I'm not happy that Louis Vuitton doesn't offer practically nothing from the new collections in France.  we fell on our heads.  business disgusts me.


----------



## brnicutie

emmui said:


> Thank you so much! Can your CA confirm if the design is screen printed or a part of the canvas?


It's actually part of the canvas.


----------



## emmui

brnicutie said:


> It's actually part of the canvas.


Yes! Thanks! It makes this SLG much more worth it.


----------



## octoberrrush

bagsamplified said:


> I saw the NF Midnight Fuchsia in Hawaii and it is STUNNING.  I would go for that and/or the Sunrise Pastel OTG PM over the Kirigami, given you already have 2 sets of Kirigami and the two bags will be different and still useful.
> 
> The NF had the raised shimmering lettering but the Kirigami doesn't seem to, from what I saw on Kirigami preview pics on this thread.
> 
> Here's what I saw in Hawaii Gumps store! Hope this helps! Can't wait to see what you chose and how you customise
> 
> View attachment 5377102
> View attachment 5377103
> View attachment 5377104
> View attachment 5377105
> View attachment 5377106
> View attachment 5377107
> 
> View attachment 5377108
> View attachment 5377109
> View attachment 5377110
> View attachment 5377111


These photos are amazing! I really wish they sold the round coin on its own…


----------



## jsmile

I have the wapity being shipped to me. I still can't think of a use for it! My SA says it can be used to be carry cards but I have cardholders. I might return it if I can get the glasses case.


----------



## octoberrrush

jsmile said:


> I have the wapity being shipped to me. I still can't think of a use for it! My SA says it can be used to be carry cards but I have cardholders. I might return it if I can get the glasses case.


I think the volume is higher than the mpa. If I got this I would’ve used it for my earbuds, lip balm, iPhone cable, spare hand sanitizer and maybe one of those tiny sewing kits for emergencies. I remember I used to have a bag this size back in the day and it was the best because I could fit all my wallet things in AND my phone! When phones used to be tiny… a razr would fit perfectly in this I think LOL


----------



## shopgirl12521

hey all! I'm on the hunt for the Papillon BB Sunrise Pastel. Any advice?! I don't have a CA contact, does anyone have one they could share in the Los Angeles area? I'm so obsessed, I neeeeeed this purse!


----------



## kkatrina

23adeline said:


> Wow thank you very much for the pics !
> Yes I chose OTG ( PM size ) and NF Midnight Fuchsia. Told my CS not to hold the kirigami and other items for me anymore.  I should be receiving my items on Apr 15th. I already started thinking what strap to be used for OTG pm , maybe will order the marshmallows strap after 2 mths


How are you planning to use the NF midnight fuchsia?? I love it but the colours seem too fun as a work bag and I wouldn’t use the NF for everyday errands


----------



## jsmile

octoberrrush said:


> I think the volume is higher than the mpa. If I got this I would’ve used it for my earbuds, lip balm, iPhone cable, spare hand sanitizer and maybe one of those tiny sewing kits for emergencies. I remember I used to have a bag this size back in the day and it was the best because I could fit all my wallet things in AND my phone! When phones used to be tiny… a razr would fit perfectly in this I think LOL


Sigh. It is wider than a mini pochette but that makes it bulky to carry around. I might be able to carry around toiletries like bandaids and contact lens solution maybe. But I already have mini pochette for that. Lol


----------



## 23adeline

kkatrina said:


> How are you planning to use the NF midnight fuchsia?? I love it but the colours seem too fun as a work bag and I wouldn’t use the NF for everyday errands


I just bought the Watercolor Tote PM to be used as my work bag 
So this NF, I’m not sure , maybe use it as normal handbag once in a while, or use it to go shopping so that I could put all the light shopping items inside the NF


----------



## Cathindy

bbcerisette66 said:


> sorry everyone.  but I'm not happy that Louis Vuitton doesn't offer practically nothing from the new collections in France.  we fell on our heads.  business disgusts me.



It’s not there at all in whole Europe. I think we have to sit and wait till official release on 15th this Friday   At least we can already snoop on the real life pictures to decide which item we want and we had the option to pre order while USA didn’t.


----------



## shopgirl12521

Do we know what time it goes live on 15th?! Any tips for online ordering?


----------



## Bumbles

jsmile said:


> I have the wapity being shipped to me. I still can't think of a use for it! My SA says it can be used to be carry cards but I have cardholders. I might return it if I can get the glasses case.


Nice! Can’t wait to see your pics and unboxing and what you think of it


----------



## octoberrrush

jsmile said:


> Sigh. It is wider than a mini pochette but that makes it bulky to carry around. I might be able to carry around toiletries like bandaids and contact lens solution maybe. But I already have mini pochette for that. Lol


Looking forward to seeing your thoughts on it when it arrives!


----------



## DrTr

bbcerisette66 said:


> sorry everyone.  but I'm not happy that Louis Vuitton doesn't offer practically nothing from the new collections in France.  we fell on our heads.  business disgusts me.


I don’t blame you!!  It’s really frustrating when you can get nothing you wish from a new collection. Or to see it sit add to bag somewhere else in the world for two weeks and not be able to buy!! Sorry you are missing out


----------



## south-of-france

bbcerisette66 said:


> sorry everyone.  but I'm not happy that Louis Vuitton doesn't offer practically nothing from the new collections in France.  we fell on our heads.  business disgusts me.





DrTr said:


> I don’t blame you!!  It’s really frustrating when you can get nothing you wish from a new collection. Or to see it sit add to bag somewhere else in the world for two weeks and not be able to buy!! Sorry you are missing out


Hey now - Switzerland doesn‘t even have an online shop! And if you try to order online e.g. from Germany to a German delivery address, they cancel your order because your perfectly fine credit card is from Switzerland!  So you only get to buy in a store or via an SA.


----------



## bbcerisette66

DrTr said:


> I don’t blame you!!  It’s really frustrating when you can get nothing you wish from a new collection. Or to see it sit add to bag somewhere else in the world for two weeks and not be able to buy!! Sorry you are missing out


Thank you DrTr for your understanding.  And then there are more serious things in life… Have a nice day.


----------



## 23adeline

mrslkc23 said:


> Yay! Looking forward to see your in action pics soon
> 
> I love the pretty Azur Tahitienne and been on a lookout for one for the longest time! No luck so far,  I don't see any popping up in preloved market!


Yesterday I received an email informing they have a nano Noe on hold for me, I told my CS I’m going to pay for it on 13th, after my cc statement date  and at the same time requested him to check the condition of nano noe.
 I  went to browse your pics again , really looks good on you. How are you liking it so far ?


----------



## mrslkc23

23adeline said:


> Yesterday I received an email informing they have a nano Noe on hold for me, I told my CS I’m going to pay for it on 13th, after my cc statement date  and at the same time requested him to check the condition of nano noe.
> I  went to browse your pics again , really looks good on you. How are you liking it so far ?


Yay that's in a few days from now! Excited for u!! Hope you get a perfect piece! Funny I requested my CS for the same thing, put on hold the MF papillon until 14th, after cc statement date 

I haven't gotten the chance to use it outside yet. Nano noe first outing will be this Easter weekend, driving back to Malaysia to visit family for the first time since covid!


----------



## 23adeline

mrslkc23 said:


> Yay that's in a few days from now! Excited for u!! Hope you get a perfect piece! Funny I requested my CS for the same thing, put on hold the MF papillon until 14th, after cc statement date
> 
> I haven't gotten the chance to use it outside yet. Nano noe first outing will be this Easter weekend, driving back to Malaysia to visit family for the first time since covid!


Oh you are from Malaysia as well?
Welcome back


----------



## EljayaBisous22

For anyone who is in search of the sunglasses case, my SA just advised me that it is now available to order!!! Was able to put in an order through her (not via website)  
For reference i am in Canada


----------



## LVtingting

Just arrived!! Using it right away 
Found out the multi pochette strap is a perfect match plus the comfort. So I can switch around, so in love…


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

salal04 said:


> I honestly wish the OTG PM came with a regular strap (like the marshmallow). It is only because of the strap I am passing on this collection. Love the colors and pattern but the shape of Marshmallow is impractical for me and so is the OTG PM strap. My husband is saying ask LV if they can swap the straps. Ok hon..sure..
> Hopefully I can get at least the cosmetic case or the sunglasses.


My CA will let me order just about any straps, perhaps you can order one.


----------



## ArielS

bagsamplified said:


> I saw the NF Midnight Fuchsia in Hawaii and it is STUNNING.  I would go for that and/or the Sunrise Pastel OTG PM over the Kirigami, given you already have 2 sets of Kirigami and the two bags will be different and still useful.
> 
> The NF had the raised shimmering lettering but the Kirigami doesn't seem to, from what I saw on Kirigami preview pics on this thread.
> 
> Here's what I saw in Hawaii Gumps store! Hope this helps! Can't wait to see what you chose and how you customise
> 
> View attachment 5377102
> View attachment 5377103
> View attachment 5377104
> View attachment 5377105
> View attachment 5377106
> View attachment 5377107
> 
> View attachment 5377108
> View attachment 5377109
> View attachment 5377110
> View attachment 5377111


Is the papillon strap beige? I though it was green? Tia


----------



## bagsamplified

ArielS said:


> Is the papillon strap beige? I though it was green? Tia


It is a really pale green, I double checked my photos. The lighting wasn't so great, Definitely not beige


----------



## maxynot

shopgirl12521 said:


> hey all! I'm on the hunt for the Papillon BB Sunrise Pastel. Any advice?! I don't have a CA contact, does anyone have one they could share in the Los Angeles area? I'm so obsessed, I neeeeeed this purse!


I am not sure if it’s available on other websites but I would try the ‘Mexico Hack’ and find out which stores have it available. Then try to find a CA on Instagram that works at that store.

If you haven’t already I would also recommend going to your nearest store and asking if it is available to order or that you are interested in the bag and if they can let you know if they come across it.

Sometime client services is also able to help you with new releases. Good luck!


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

shopgirl12521 said:


> hey all! I'm on the hunt for the Papillon BB Sunrise Pastel. Any advice?! I don't have a CA contact, does anyone have one they could share in the Los Angeles area? I'm so obsessed, I neeeeeed this purse!


Lorap_saks on instagram has one, as does glamshock (also IG)


----------



## maxynot

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> My CA will let me order just about any straps, perhaps you can order one.


Are you located in the USA? I’ve been wanting a blue leather strap for my nigo keepall xs


----------



## MsModernShopper

LVtingting said:


> View attachment 5377503
> 
> Just arrived!! Using it right away
> Found out the multi pochette strap is a perfect match plus the comfort. So I can switch around, so in love…


Beautiful! This is on my wishlist but haven’t been able to try it on in store. Would love to see some mod shots


----------



## _jlv

AHHH. My pre-order pieces came in today!   I got the Zippy Coin Purse and Cosmetic Pouch in sunrise pastel. I love how cute they look together. They are both so beautiful in person!

But, I have bad news and the ZCP is not love. It is gorgeous but the zipper is a bit stiff (had my mom try it too to make sure I wasn't being too picky and she also struggled!) and there's a slight imperfection on the glazing/stitching of the bottom right side of the zipper edge (big LV side). Most visible in my last two pics. It looks wonky to me. Might be hard to tell in these pics but I can't unsee/unfeel it. I'm torn but I think I will be returning and may/may not re-purchase. After playing around with it a bit I'm not sure it's for me. I have a key pouch and business card holder so I don't really have an immediate need for another compact wallet. What do you all think?

I will post additional pics of the CP in a separate post.


----------



## maxynot

I’ve had the orange for about a week and I’ve been having fun with it! Definitely bigger than I thought and I love how extra it is


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

maxynot said:


> Are you located in the USA? I’ve been wanting a blue leather strap for my nigo keepall xs


yep


----------



## maxynot

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> yep


Ah maybe I should ask my ca again but when I’ve asked about luggage tags I know she said she can’t order a replacement unless I have it in my history. I haven’t asked about straps but I assumed it would be the same  

Do you have to be considered a vic?


----------



## bigverne28

If anyone is interested how the OTG PM looks with a different strap.


----------



## Cathindy

maxynot said:


> I’ve had the orange for about a week and I’ve been having fun with it! Definitely bigger than I thought and I love how extra it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377555
> View attachment 5377556



Hahahaha, that last picture with the Alma really got me    I’ve been in love with the Lemon but didn’t expect them to be so big. Nevertheless such a great piece to have, congrats!


----------



## DrTr

bbcerisette66 said:


> Thank you DrTr for your understanding.  And then there are more serious things in life… Have a nice day.


I know there are, and most of us live with many things, some good, some very hard too. It’s ok to be disappointed about lack of bag availability and to still know it’s a hard world right now. Tpf and my bags are a great stress relief! I hope many drop on the 15th all over!


----------



## maxynot

bbcerisette66 said:


> sorry everyone.  but I'm not happy that Louis Vuitton doesn't offer practically nothing from the new collections in France.  we fell on our heads.  business disgusts me.


Sorry you feel that way. This was how I felt with the mens SS22 in USA. After being accustomed to having to preorder if I wanted an item in 2021, it felt horrible that they switched it up for the new collection and everyone was left confused (including CAs).

I was lucky enough to have bought the mini soft trunk online and get the pocket organizers since my CA was able to hold them for me but I know a lot of the collection was sold out and a lot of people weren’t able to get what they wanted. Meanwhile a lot of other countries were fully stocked it seemed. So not sure how LV decides who gets stock and who doesn’t.


----------



## Loriad

_jlv said:


> AHHH. My pre-order pieces came in today!   I got the Zippy Coin Purse and Cosmetic Pouch in sunrise pastel. I love how cute they look together. They are both so beautiful in person!
> 
> But, I have bad news and the ZCP is not love. It is gorgeous but the zipper is a bit stiff (had my mom try it too to make sure I wasn't being too picky and she also struggled!) and there's a slight imperfection on the glazing/stitching of the bottom right side of the zipper edge (big LV side). Most visible in my last two pics. It looks wonky to me. Might be hard to tell in these pics but I can't unsee/unfeel it. I'm torn but I think I will be returning and may/may not re-purchase. After playing around with it a bit I'm not sure it's for me. I have a key pouch and business card holder so I don't really have an immediate need for another compact wallet. What do you all think?
> 
> I will post additional pics of the CP in a separate post.
> 
> View attachment 5377537
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377538
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377540
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377541
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377542
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377543
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377544
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377545


I wouldn't keep it, especially since you have other things that fit the same need.


----------



## Saaski

_jlv said:


> AHHH. My pre-order pieces came in today!   I got the Zippy Coin Purse and Cosmetic Pouch in sunrise pastel. I love how cute they look together. They are both so beautiful in person!
> 
> But, I have bad news and the ZCP is not love. It is gorgeous but the zipper is a bit stiff (had my mom try it too to make sure I wasn't being too picky and she also struggled!) and there's a slight imperfection on the glazing/stitching of the bottom right side of the zipper edge (big LV side). Most visible in my last two pics. It looks wonky to me. Might be hard to tell in these pics but I can't unsee/unfeel it. I'm torn but I think I will be returning and may/may not re-purchase. After playing around with it a bit I'm not sure it's for me. I have a key pouch and business card holder so I don't really have an immediate need for another compact wallet. What do you all think?
> 
> I will post additional pics of the CP in a separate post.
> 
> View attachment 5377537
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377538
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377540
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377541
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377542
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377543
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377544
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377545


Thank you for the pictures! I'd been wondering what they looked like in "real life." I see what you mean about the glazing too. I think that would probably bother me   

I used to have a ZCP and sold it because I didn't love using it, so I get what you mean about not loving the layout. The pastel one REALLY tempted me, but I'm trying to be strong. I like the glasses case more anyway


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

maxynot said:


> Ah maybe I should ask my ca again but when I’ve asked about luggage tags I know she said she can’t order a replacement unless I have it in my history. I haven’t asked about straps but I assumed it would be the same
> 
> Do you have to be considered a vic?


Hmm not sure. I am VIC but I think it’s more just the CA being willing to do it. I have assorted things from other bags that they’ve let me buy (most recently the puffy strap from the winter Twist).


----------



## ArielS

Has anybody got hold of the wapity? Would love to see the interior and quality. Tia.


----------



## emmui

ArielS said:


> Has anybody got hold of the wapity? Would love to see the interior and quality. Tia.


Foxy just posted an unboxing!


----------



## Saaski

ArielS said:


> Has anybody got hold of the wapity? Would love to see the interior and quality. Tia.


Foxylv just posted a video of it on her Instagram!


----------



## _jlv

emmui said:


> Foxy just posted an unboxing!



Finally! It's so cute! And who knew it had the small monogram at the base?  @Bumbles here's the interior at long last


----------



## ddebartolo

I was shocked to wake up to an email that my MF Neverfull came in today!
It seems thicker than the regular canvas…is this true or is it just me? The colors are just STUNNING. I have the ZCP coming tomorrow! 
I have no use for the porchette - not sure if I’ll keep it. I chose a purple bag organizer for the contrast and really love how it looks!


----------



## bigverne28

ArielS said:


> Has anybody got hold of the wapity? Would love to see the interior and quality. Tia.


Someone posted an unboxing on YT this morning. It has a lavender cloth interior with a slip pocket.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

ddebartolo said:


> I was shocked to wake up to an email that my MF Neverfull came in today!
> It seems thicker than the regular canvas…is this true or is it just me? The colors are just STUNNING. I have the ZCP coming tomorrow!
> I have no use for the porchette - not sure if I’ll keep it. I chose a purple bag organizer for the contrast and really love how it looks!


So pretty! Congrats!! I was wondering if the canvas would be normal or feel closer to the thickness of my epi NF!

I hope my CA can find me one!!


----------



## ddebartolo

jimmyshoogirl said:


> So pretty! Congrats!! I was wondering if the canvas would be normal or feel closer to the thickness of my epi NF!
> 
> I hope my CA can find me one!!


Sending good luck to you!!!!


----------



## amgoodwyn11

Is anyone still waiting for their Men's 22S order? I ordered the bleu rose pocket organizer back in January and still haven't heard anything.


----------



## bigverne28

amgoodwyn11 said:


> Is anyone still waiting for their Men's 22S order? I ordered the bleu rose pocket organizer back in January and still haven't heard anything.


My preorder pieces from this collection placed in early Dec took over 2 months to arrive. I picked them up at the end of Feb. The blue rose PO was faulty so I was offered a repair but then my SA was able to order a replacement which has taken a month. I pick it up on Wednesday. As far as I know the collection in Europe is still in production. Hopefully your PO will still arrive.


----------



## milhouse13

Sooooo disappointed the Wapity interior isn't microfiber, especially for the price. I'm not sure why LV is skimping on the interiors the past few years.  

Sidebar: it's really weird to me that many people have a gazillion uses for the mini pochette, yet can't think of a single use for the Wapity lol!  Personally, I find the wapity holds oodles more.  And it can't be just about not fitting a phone in it, since most phones nowadays are way too big for either bag anyway.  
When I got my first LV, I had originally purchased the mini pochette, but then returned it since it was so awkward to carry and a weird size....exchanged it for the Wapity and never looked back!


----------



## luxurista

I just got my OTG GM… I absolutely LOVE IT!!! The color scheme is soooo beautiful, like this is literally the prettiest ‘unicorn’ bag I own lol. Highly recommend getting a piece from this collection if you can! Here she is  I bought a silk bag organizer from Amazon for my azur NF GM (which was too small)… and it fits the OTG perfectly!


----------



## shopgirl12521

Do people carry the wapity around on its own or use it as a pouch inside to bags? I’m guessing that


----------



## Moobarry12

ddebartolo said:


> I was shocked to wake up to an email that my MF Neverfull came in today!
> It seems thicker than the regular canvas…is this true or is it just me? The colors are just STUNNING. I have the ZCP coming tomorrow!
> I have no use for the porchette - not sure if I’ll keep it. I chose a purple bag organizer for the contrast and really love how it looks!


If you decide to sell the pochette let me know  I get so many uses out of all 3 of mine lol probably my most used items.


----------



## bagsamplified

maxynot said:


> I’ve had the orange for about a week and I’ve been having fun with it! Definitely bigger than I thought and I love how extra it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377555
> View attachment 5377556


Lol I LOVE how it's dwarfing your Alma!! Great buy


----------



## bagsamplified

Cathindy said:


> Hahahaha, that last picture with the Alma really got me    I’ve been in love with the Lemon but didn’t expect them to be so big. Nevertheless such a great piece to have, congrats!


Haha so if you got a lemon and an orange, that makes.. One Alma


----------



## barneybag

shopgirl12521 said:


> Do people carry the wapity around on its own or use it as a pouch inside to bags? I’m guessing that


I have the 2000s multicolor wapity and I used it as a mini clutch for my digital camera and other essentials. It was such a early/mid-2000s moment to have this bag!! I'm glad I kept it even though the multicolor is fading in some areas.


----------



## Bumbles

_jlv said:


> AHHH. My pre-order pieces came in today!   I got the Zippy Coin Purse and Cosmetic Pouch in sunrise pastel. I love how cute they look together. They are both so beautiful in person!
> 
> But, I have bad news and the ZCP is not love. It is gorgeous but the zipper is a bit stiff (had my mom try it too to make sure I wasn't being too picky and she also struggled!) and there's a slight imperfection on the glazing/stitching of the bottom right side of the zipper edge (big LV side). Most visible in my last two pics. It looks wonky to me. Might be hard to tell in these pics but I can't unsee/unfeel it. I'm torn but I think I will be returning and may/may not re-purchase. After playing around with it a bit I'm not sure it's for me. I have a key pouch and business card holder so I don't really have an immediate need for another compact wallet. What do you all think?
> 
> I will post additional pics of the CP in a separate post.
> 
> View attachment 5377537
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377538
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377540
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377541
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377542
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377543
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377544
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377545


Congrats! They both look stunning but so sorry to hear abt the zcp. Yes when I look closely I can see what you mean so totally get it. For that money we definitely need to love and be happy with our purchase. And from the sounds of it you don’t really have a use for it so would be best to just return. Thanks for sharing pics with us.


----------



## Bumbles

emmui said:


> Foxy just posted an unboxing!



Yay!   So nice to see irl pics. She must of loved it too to get it. It’s just a shame the interior is not micro fibre like the original. On the website it says calf leather but looks like canvas interior. Will definitely be a challenge to keep that clean

@toujours*chic foxylv has posted her unboxing of the wapity. Check it out. It’s soo cute and pretty. I like it alot


----------



## Bumbles

_jlv said:


> Finally! It's so cute! And who knew it had the small monogram at the base?  @Bumbles here's the interior at long last


Thank you! Yes, it was such a secret lol but now we can see it. It is definitely very cute and does not disappoint. Except the interior I wish was microfibre like the original


----------



## Bumbles

amgoodwyn11 said:


> Is anyone still waiting for their Men's 22S order? I ordered the bleu rose pocket organizer back in January and still haven't heard anything.


Oh no! Have you checked with CS on the progress. I read a few days ago a tpf member who order late January just got it now and there are another 2 members who ordered in late January who is also still waiting too. That is really a long time though. Sorry to hear that. Hope you get it soon


----------



## Bumbles

milhouse13 said:


> Sooooo disappointed the Wapity interior isn't microfiber, especially for the price. I'm not sure why LV is skimping on the interiors the past few years.
> 
> Sidebar: it's really weird to me that many people have a gazillion uses for the mini pochette, yet can't think of a single use for the Wapity lol!  Personally, I find the wapity holds oodles more.  And it can't be just about not fitting a phone in it, since most phones nowadays are way too big for either bag anyway.
> When I got my first LV, I had originally purchased the mini pochette, but then returned it since it was so awkward to carry and a weird size....exchanged it for the Wapity and never looked back!


Yes I totally agree on the micro fire interior. I was hoping it would be too. I missed out on the original one so was really looking forward to this. And I agree with the price (heaps more than the original again), it should have that. It just makes the wapity so much more lux. Has yours arrived yet? Will you keep it now?

I totally agree with your comment regarding the uses compared to the mini pochette. That is so true!! People do love the mini pochette and have a tonne of uses for it, but with this wapity it doesn’t seem as popular or wanted. Maybe also at the price point it has to be useful otherwise it’s too much money to spend on a collectors piece. None the less LV still know how to suck us in.


----------



## Bumbles

luxurista said:


> I just got my OTG GM… I absolutely LOVE IT!!! The color scheme is soooo beautiful, like this is literally the prettiest ‘unicorn’ bag I own lol. Highly recommend getting a piece from this collection if you can! Here she is  I bought a silk bag organizer from Amazon for my azur NF GM (which was too small)… and it fits the OTG perfectly!
> 
> View attachment 5377721
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377722
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377723


Congrats babe!  This looks gorgeous and so pretty. Like unicorns and rainbows! Enjoy the beautiful bag!


----------



## Bumbles

Thanks everyone for sharing your purchases! Have loved seeing them all. They are all so pretty and dreamy!  It was also exciting to see the unboxing of the wapity (even though no one here has it yet). Would be great for a member to post their pics and review of it and what fits inside. Also saw some bags, zcp and cosmetic pouch. Now just waiting to see the psp.


----------



## ProShopper1

luxurista said:


> I just got my OTG GM… I absolutely LOVE IT!!! The color scheme is soooo beautiful, like this is literally the prettiest ‘unicorn’ bag I own lol. Highly recommend getting a piece from this collection if you can! Here she is  I bought a silk bag organizer from Amazon for my azur NF GM (which was too small)… and it fits the OTG perfectly!
> 
> View attachment 5377721
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377722
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377723


Could you link the organizer please


----------



## luxurista

Bumbles said:


> Congrats babe!  This looks gorgeous and so pretty. Like unicorns and rainbows! Enjoy the beautiful bag!



Thank you sweetie!!!! Did you pick up anything from this collection?!



ProShopper1 said:


> Could you link the organizer please



Of course! It’s a beautiful organizer, it feels really luxe. The pink is a soft, baby pink. It doesn’t have a ton of structure to it though, I would say that’s the only con… but I’m okay with it because the quality makes up for that. I definitely prefer that though because I wanted something sleeker and lightweight. Highly recommend it!



Here’s the link: DGAZ Silky Purse Organizer Insert, Luxury Handbag & Tote Organizer, Simplicity bag organizer Fits Garden Party 30/36Bags（Pink，GP30） https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09KND5G52/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_HB229RJKDJBFND63FV4G?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Bumbles

luxurista said:


> Thank you sweetie!!!! Did you pick up anything from this collection?!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course! It’s a beautiful organizer, it feels really luxe. The pink is a soft, baby pink. It doesn’t have a ton of structure to it though, I would say that’s the only con… but I’m okay with it because the quality makes up for that. I definitely prefer that though because I wanted something sleeker and lightweight. Highly recommend it!
> 
> View attachment 5377790
> 
> Here’s the link: DGAZ Silky Purse Organizer Insert, Luxury Handbag & Tote Organizer, Simplicity bag organizer Fits Garden Party 30/36Bags（Pink，GP30） https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09KND5G52/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_HB229RJKDJBFND63FV4G?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


No not yet. Have been chasing CS, but haven’t been in luck.


----------



## MsModernShopper

EljayaBisous22 said:


> For anyone who is in search of the sunglasses case, my SA just advised me that it is now available to order!!! Was able to put in an order through her (not via website)
> For reference i am in Canada


Thank you for posting this! I called client services today but they weren’t able to order it. I was able to order one today through a CA. I’m in the US.


----------



## LVtingting

Since the leather strap on the Neonoe is a little long on me so I grabbed this strap from Diane bag and thought it looks pretty good together


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Why is the berlingot bag charm price upon request? is it that expensive not to list on the website?


----------



## Loriad

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Why is the berlingot bag charm price upon request? is it that expensive not to list on the website?


That's the exact game I'm not playing with LV!  I don't know why they're doing that!


----------



## EljayaBisous22

MsModernShopper said:


> Thank you for posting this! I called client services today but they weren’t able to order it. I was able to order one today through a CA. I’m in the US.


Yay! Happy to hear it! Can't wait to see it in person. I have not seen anything other than the official pictures.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Loriad said:


> That's the exact game I'm not playing with LV!  I don't know why they're doing that!


Right??!! It can’t be that much and to make a person call for a bag charm is silly….


----------



## EljayaBisous22

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Why is the berlingot bag charm price upon request? is it that expensive not to list on the website?


I don't know. I also thought it was weird. I was able to order it through my SA on Saturday. Price was $370 Canadian


----------



## DrTr

Loriad said:


> That's the exact game I'm not playing with LV!  I don't know why they're doing that!





LVlvoe_bug said:


> Right??!! It can’t be that much and to make a person call for a bag charm is silly….


I know right?! Price upon request is usually $10k up to many more zeros!  They did it with a few silk pieces too. Yikes.


----------



## shopgirl12521

luxurista said:


> I just got my OTG GM… I absolutely LOVE IT!!! The color scheme is soooo beautiful, like this is literally the prettiest ‘unicorn’ bag I own lol. Highly recommend getting a piece from this collection if you can! Here she is  I bought a silk bag organizer from Amazon for my azur NF GM (which was too small)… and it fits the OTG perfectly!
> 
> View attachment 5377721
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377722
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377723


Omg soooooo gorgeous!!! Love this the letters sparkle! Is it like that on all the smaller bags too?


MsModernShopper said:


> Thank you for posting this! I called client services today but they weren’t able to order it. I was able to order one today through a CA. I’m in the US.



hey! would you be willing to share your CA contact with me?! i'm desperately tryign to do a preorder


----------



## EljayaBisous22

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Right??!! It can’t be that much and to make a person call for a bag charm is silly….


I know what you mean for sure. I just really wanted the MD colour way and fell in love with the cute little charm. Im 100% a sucker lol
I justify getting a few SLGs since I am not getting a purse this year


----------



## Bumbles

EljayaBisous22 said:


> I know what you mean for sure. I just really wanted the MD colour way and fell in love with the cute little charm. Im 100% a sucker lol
> I justify getting a few SLGs since I am not getting a purse this year


The bag charm is pretty cute!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

EljayaBisous22 said:


> I know what you mean for sure. I just really wanted the MD colour way and fell in love with the cute little charm. Im 100% a sucker lol
> I justify getting a few SLGs since I am not getting a purse this year


I think it’s really cute but just don’t get why they can’t put the price on the site..I’d buy it if they did But now I have to call to find out which seems like a hassle….


----------



## TangerineKandy

amgoodwyn11 said:


> Is anyone still waiting for their Men's 22S order? I ordered the bleu rose pocket organizer back in January and still haven't heard anything.


Same here. I pre-paid with a CA and she said she would let me know when it comes in. Haven't heard anything. I really hope I get it.


----------



## luxurista

Bumbles said:


> No not yet. Have been chasing CS, but haven’t been in luck.



Aww ok… what are you looking for specifically?


shopgirl12521 said:


> Omg soooooo gorgeous!!! Love this the letters sparkle! Is it like that on all the smaller bags too?



Thank you!!! And yes, the bags have the glittery logos… but the SLGs don’t unfortunately.


----------



## octoberrrush

ddebartolo said:


> I was shocked to wake up to an email that my MF Neverfull came in today!
> It seems thicker than the regular canvas…is this true or is it just me? The colors are just STUNNING. I have the ZCP coming tomorrow!
> I have no use for the porchette - not sure if I’ll keep it. I chose a purple bag organizer for the contrast and really love how it looks!


Haha if you wanna let the Pochette go - let me know!


----------



## viewwing

_jlv said:


> AHHH. My pre-order pieces came in today!   I got the Zippy Coin Purse and Cosmetic Pouch in sunrise pastel. I love how cute they look together. They are both so beautiful in person!
> 
> But, I have bad news and the ZCP is not love. It is gorgeous but the zipper is a bit stiff (had my mom try it too to make sure I wasn't being too picky and she also struggled!) and there's a slight imperfection on the glazing/stitching of the bottom right side of the zipper edge (big LV side). Most visible in my last two pics. It looks wonky to me. Might be hard to tell in these pics but I can't unsee/unfeel it. I'm torn but I think I will be returning and may/may not re-purchase. After playing around with it a bit I'm not sure it's for me. I have a key pouch and business card holder so I don't really have an immediate need for another compact wallet. What do you all think?
> 
> I will post additional pics of the CP in a separate post.
> 
> View attachment 5377537
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377538
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377540
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377541
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377542
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377543
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377544
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377545


Are the card slots in the zcp very stiff and tight?


----------



## munkeebag81

My ‘unicorn’ bag!  I pre ordered with my CA and she called me last Friday to let me know it was ready for pick up.  Feeling very lucky cause they only got 1 in!


----------



## lemondln

maxynot said:


> I’ve had the orange for about a week and I’ve been having fun with it! Definitely bigger than I thought and I love how extra it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377555
> View attachment 5377556




Love your orange! Wondering if it is hollow inside?  what does it fit?


----------



## lemondln

munkeebag81 said:


> My ‘unicorn’ bag!  I pre ordered with my CA and she called me last Friday to let me know it was ready for pick up.  Feeling very lucky cause they only got 1 in!




I love your shoes!


----------



## lemondln

LVtingting said:


> View attachment 5377827
> 
> Since the leather strap on the Neonoe is a little long on me so I grabbed this strap from Diane bag and thought it looks pretty good together


Wow, the strap looks perfect with azur


----------



## Babxie

I just received a sad update from my CA, that Singapore will not have Sunrise Pastel Zippy Coin Purse..


----------



## aizura909

Babxie said:


> I just received a sad update from my CA, that Singapore will not have Sunrise Pastel Zippy Coin Purse..


Yes my CA said the same thing for malaysia. I thought at least singapore will get some


----------



## Babxie

I really want something from Sunrise Pastel. I would choose Sac Plat if I'm not torn between Nano Noe. Also Sac Plat has quite a small volume even to me a small bag person. I'm thinking if I should buy a CP instead but the lack of different print on both side is holding me back. I want something but I don't want to end up anyhow buying.


----------



## jadedlove

Babxie said:


> I just received a sad update from my CA, that Singapore will not have Sunrise Pastel Zippy Coin Purse..



oh no…. My CA hasn’t updated me on this and the last I heard was checking if it could be ordered


----------



## Jumper

Babxie said:


> I really want something from Sunrise Pastel. I would choose Sac Plat if I'm not torn between Nano Noe. Also Sac Plat has quite a small volume even to me a small bag person. I'm thinking if I should buy a CP instead but the lack of different print on both side is holding me back. I want something but I don't want to end up anyhow buying.


Don’t buy for the sake of buying. Buy something that you will use. I know the colours are so pretty, unicorn-ish and dreamy! But if you don’t use the items, it’s only left at home to be “stare at”, you might as well just save the colour as a phone screensaver or background? It’s costing so much with the PI, the item needs to be used! 

maybe print it out and use it as a phone casing design (if your casing is transparent)?   Don’t tell LV I said that.


----------



## Bumbles

luxurista said:


> Aww ok… what are you looking for specifically?
> 
> 
> Thank you!!! And yes, the bags have the glittery logos… but the SLGs don’t unfortunately.


Wapity or zcp.


----------



## maxynot

lemondln said:


> Love your orange! Wondering if it is hollow inside?  what does it fit?


i can fit my car keys and key fob, hand sanitizer, I think AirPods too. It’s definitely spacious but because of the sphere shape stuff like cards don’t fit


----------



## Moobarry12

Babxie said:


> I really want something from Sunrise Pastel. I would choose Sac Plat if I'm not torn between Nano Noe. Also Sac Plat has quite a small volume even to me a small bag person. I'm thinking if I should buy a CP instead but the lack of different print on both side is holding me back. I want something but I don't want to end up anyhow buying.


I thought I wanted sunrise pastel sac plat or marshmallow but then I realized it’s pretty but I probably wouldn’t wear it as often as I thought. I opted for the nano noe! It’s a classic and you can’t go wrong. It fits more than the sac plat and it will match everything. Also I’m saving up for stardust. June will be here before we know it.


----------



## aizura909

what’s stardust june?


----------



## Jumper

Moobarry12 said:


> Yeah there are some other items being discontinued for world tour. I just can’t remember which ones. Foxylv posted about it around the time of the price increase. It was a bunch of items.



I scrolled through my photos and found that I screenshot this on 22 Feb 2022…This was in foxylv stories. You were right, there were a bunch of items!


----------



## Babxie

Moobarry12 said:


> I thought I wanted sunrise pastel sac plat or marshmallow but then I realized it’s pretty but I probably wouldn’t wear it as often as I thought. I opted for the nano noe! It’s a classic and you can’t go wrong. It fits more than the sac plat and it will match everything. Also I’m saving up for stardust  June will be here before we know it.


Can’t wait! Hope there’ll be more SLG


----------



## Moobarry12

Jumper said:


> I scrolled through my photos and found that I screenshot this on 22 Feb 2022…This was in foxylv stories. You were right, there were a bunch of items!
> View attachment 5378162


Ahhhh, I figured she posted it on her stories lol Thank you for sharing, I was hoping I didn't just imagine it. Didn't save the list when she posted so this is helpful!


Babxie said:


> Can’t wait! Hope there’ll be more SLG


I know, I’m hoping for some SLGs. I think foxylv said there would be some nano items in that collection as well..I just know its going to be a hit.


----------



## chinkyi23

Sunglasses case add to bag


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

My NF was just delivered and I love the color way. I’m just not sure if for me personally the quality of materials justify the price when you consider a full leather Metis retails around the same. I have a Kirigami arriving tomorrow, I  imagine that will help me decide if this is a keeper. Absolutely gorgeous though!


----------



## south-of-france

Soo pretty!


----------



## toujours*chic

Update: received wapity yesterday and it is extremely adorable. I feel it fills the same niche in my collection as a MPA in terms of size. As others have mentioned, I am very disappointed at the fabric lining. I would not put coins or anything with a remote chance of leaking inside. I suppose if you could get a liner, this could solve the problem. I will likely keep it because it is the only thing from this collection I will purchase because of the recent price increase. It is unfortunate because I always look forward to the animation ltd. ed. If the fabric lining does not turn you away, this is a very special little SLG.


----------



## _jlv

toujours*chic said:


> Update: received wapity yesterday and it is extremely adorable. I feel it fills the same niche in my collection as a MPA in terms of size. As others have mentioned, I am very disappointed at the fabric lining. I would not put coins or anything with a remote chance of leaking inside. I suppose if you could get a liner, this could solve the problem. I will likely keep it because it is the only thing from this collection I will purchase because of the recent price increase. It is unfortunate because I always look forward to the animation ltd. ed. If the fabric lining does not turn you away, this is a very special little SLG.


After seeing pictures I definitely wish I ordered one, but that fabric lining is so disappointing for the price. Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## _jlv

viewwing said:


> Are the card slots in the zcp very stiff and tight?


Yes the card slots on either side are stiff. I was thinking that's normal but if I keep it I probably wouldn't want to stretch them out


----------



## missemarie33

jsmile said:


> I have the wapity being shipped to me. I still can't think of a use for it! My SA says it can be used to be carry cards but I have cardholders. I might return it if I can get the glasses case.


I haven't seen the glasses case in person but I think its prob a better slg, aside from the overall super cuteness of wapiti, sunny case would get more use!


----------



## missemarie33

maxynot said:


> I’ve had the orange for about a week and I’ve been having fun with it! Definitely bigger than I thought and I love how extra it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377555
> View attachment 5377556


oh my! LOL I wasn't expecting that!


----------



## _jlv

I know the Cosmetic Pouch has been posted already but here are some pics of mine. Love it and I'm keeping it!  I have the d-rings ready to attach to make it a crossbody bag but I'll have to really stretch out the leather tabs to get them in. I'll admire it as is for a little longer.


----------



## shopgirl12521

Hey all! I finally found a CA on Instagram that says they can help me order the sunrise Papillon. But how do I know if this person is legit?! Could someone share the preorder process with me so I can make sure I’m not being scammed?! Any advice appreciated! Their insta is vm_vuitton. Has anyone heard of them before? Thank you!!


----------



## Emphosix

Some new things

M59825



M59827


----------



## shopgirl12521

_jlv said:


> I know the Cosmetic Pouch has been posted already but here are some pics of mine. Love it and I'm keeping it!  I have the d-rings ready to attach to make it a crossbody bag but I'll have to really stretch out the leather tabs to get them in. I'll admire it as is for a little longer.
> 
> View attachment 5378398
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378399
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378400
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378401
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378402


Ooh that’s such a good idea to make it into a cross body!! Can you show how you’ll do this? Did you have to buy the rings from somewhere else?


----------



## Emphosix

New LV Match Collection pictures, that launch in May.

M20761



M46206 - That green is also coming for OTG PM


----------



## milhouse13

shopgirl12521 said:


> Do people carry the wapity around on its own or use it as a pouch inside to bags? I’m guessing that


I carry it on its own... just for my cards, keys, lip gloss!


----------



## shopgirl12521

Moobarry12 said:


> I thought I wanted sunrise pastel sac plat or marshmallow but then I realized it’s pretty but I probably wouldn’t wear it as often as I thought. I opted for the nano noe! It’s a classic and you can’t go wrong. It fits more than the sac plat and it will match everything. Also I’m saving up for stardust. June will be here before we know it.



What is stardust?!


----------



## milhouse13

Bumbles said:


> Yes I totally agree on the micro fire interior. I was hoping it would be too. I missed out on the original one so was really looking forward to this. And I agree with the price (heaps more than the original again), it should have that. It just makes the wapity so much more lux. Has yours arrived yet? Will you keep it now?
> 
> I totally agree with your comment regarding the uses compared to the mini pochette. That is so true!! People do love the mini pochette and have a tonne of uses for it, but with this wapity it doesn’t seem as popular or wanted. Maybe also at the price point it has to be useful otherwise it’s too much money to spend on a collectors piece. None the less LV still know how to suck us in.



Mine just came today!  I'll for sure be keeping it... I love the Wapity!!!


----------



## missemarie33

shopgirl12521 said:


> Hey all! I finally found a CA on Instagram that says they can help me order the sunrise Papillon. But how do I know if this person is legit?! Could someone share the preorder process with me so I can make sure I’m not being scammed?! Any advice appreciated! Their insta is vm_vuitton. Has anyone heard of them before? Thank you!!


if it is a real client advisor they will send you the secure link to pay for the items. you won't be giving them your credit card info


----------



## DrTr

missemarie33 said:


> if it is a real client advisor they will send you the secure link to pay for the items. you won't be giving them your credit card info


With an exception- the LVs in most department stores likes Saks have to enter the card manually as they don’t have access to the payment link system. Not sure why, but in those cases you have to give your cc number out - which is nerve wracking. I did it once, and it went fine (after I verified the person worked at LV).


----------



## missemarie33

DrTr said:


> With an exception- the LVs in most department stores likes Saks have to enter the card manually as they don’t have access to the payment link system. Not sure why, but in those cases you have to give your cc number out - which is nerve wracking. I did it once, and it went fine (after I verified the person worked at LV).


good info to know!


----------



## _jlv

shopgirl12521 said:


> Ooh that’s such a good idea to make it into a cross body!! Can you show how you’ll do this? Did you have to buy the rings from somewhere else?


I have seen youtube videos of people who have converted the cosmetic pouch to a crossbody bag, like this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRN4_F7aVD8 

You can buy the d-rings on places like amazon or etsy and can attach them to the little loop on the side vachetta pieces - which can be a tight squeeze so you have to loosen it up a bit. Then you can add the chain/strap to make it crossbody!


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

Stuff trickling in to my store. Grabbed the OTG and kirigami set (not pictured).


----------



## jsmile

I'm having a really hard time justifying this one. It fits shorter thing like bandaids, q tips and dental floss. It won't fit anything longer like pens, tampons lol


----------



## BULL

jsmile said:


> I'm having a really hard time justifying this one. It fits shorter thing like bandaids, q tips and dental floss. It won't fit anything longer like pens, tampons lol


The last time a member asked about what to use his Wapity for, I said condoms. Was a few years ago, still one of my most liked comments 
It still stands, such a tiny piece. But it is so iconic, that even just having it for the sake of having it feels justified.


----------



## Bumbles

toujours*chic said:


> Update: received wapity yesterday and it is extremely adorable. I feel it fills the same niche in my collection as a MPA in terms of size. As others have mentioned, I am very disappointed at the fabric lining. I would not put coins or anything with a remote chance of leaking inside. I suppose if you could get a liner, this could solve the problem. I will likely keep it because it is the only thing from this collection I will purchase because of the recent price increase. It is unfortunate because I always look forward to the animation ltd. ed. If the fabric lining does not turn you away, this is a very special little SLG.


Yes I agree. If not microfibre like the original then calf lining like the cosmetic pouch would of been better. Fabric lining would just attract all sorts of dust and dirt and transfer so easy too. I was disappointed to see the fabric lining too. It’s so strange because on the website it said calf lining. Oh well. That’s great yours came and it is such a cutie! Enjoy your special baby toaster!


----------



## Bumbles

jsmile said:


> I'm having a really hard time justifying this one. It fits shorter thing like bandaids, q tips and dental floss. It won't fit anything longer like pens, tampons lol


Yes it is quite small for the price! Do you love it? We’re you impressed when you received it or will it be going back?


----------



## bbcerisette66

_jlv said:


> AHHH. My pre-order pieces came in today!   I got the Zippy Coin Purse and Cosmetic Pouch in sunrise pastel. I love how cute they look together. They are both so beautiful in person!
> 
> But, I have bad news and the ZCP is not love. It is gorgeous but the zipper is a bit stiff (had my mom try it too to make sure I wasn't being too picky and she also struggled!) and there's a slight imperfection on the glazing/stitching of the bottom right side of the zipper edge (big LV side). Most visible in my last two pics. It looks wonky to me. Might be hard to tell in these pics but I can't unsee/unfeel it. I'm torn but I think I will be returning and may/may not re-purchase. After playing around with it a bit I'm not sure it's for me. I have a key pouch and business card holder so I don't really have an immediate need for another compact wallet. What do you all think?
> 
> I will post additional pics of the CP in a separate post.
> 
> View attachment 5377537
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377538
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377540
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377541
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377542
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377543
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377544
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377545


Beautiful


----------



## EljayaBisous22

jsmile said:


> I have the wapity being shipped to me. I still can't think of a use for it! My SA says it can be used to be carry cards but I have cardholders. I might return it if I can get the glasses case.


The sunglasses case can be ordered now if you wanted to wait to see both items in person before making a decision


----------



## bbcerisette66

maxynot said:


> Sorry you feel that way. This was how I felt with the mens SS22 in USA. After being accustomed to having to preorder if I wanted an item in 2021, it felt horrible that they switched it up for the new collection and everyone was left confused (including CAs).
> 
> I was lucky enough to have bought the mini soft trunk online and get the pocket organizers since my CA was able to hold them for me but I know a lot of the collection was sold out and a lot of people weren’t able to get what they wanted. Meanwhile a lot of other countries were fully stocked it seemed. So not sure how LV decides who gets stock and who doesn’t.


Yes I don’t know how LV decides who gets stock. But when you are in France you imagine you will have the best. Louis is French I thought


----------



## ATLbagaddict

_jlv said:


> I know the Cosmetic Pouch has been posted already but here are some pics of mine. Love it and I'm keeping it!  I have the d-rings ready to attach to make it a crossbody bag but I'll have to really stretch out the leather tabs to get them in. I'll admire it as is for a little longer.
> 
> View attachment 5378398
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378399
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378400
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378401
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378402


Omg I love this !!   I’m sorry if this has already been said, but how much was it in USD?  I’m headed to Waikiki on Thursday and hoping their store has some new goodies in stock so I can save $ and I’ve been in the market for a new cosmetic bag and this color is TDF!!


----------



## jsmile

EljayaBisous22 said:


> The sunglasses case can be ordered now if you wanted to wait to see both items in person before making a decision


I already ordered the sunglass case from my CA and will probably be here by next week (hopefully). I think this is going back. For some reason, I can't keep it. I have a variety of lv things but I don't see myself using this. Though it is adorable and love the canvas.


----------



## _jlv

ATLbagaddict said:


> Omg I love this !!   I’m sorry if this has already been said, but how much was it in USD?  I’m headed to Waikiki on Thursday and hoping their store has some new goodies in stock so I can save $ and I’ve been in the market for a new cosmetic bag and this color is TDF!!


The cosmetic pouch is $705 USD. It’s adorable, I was so close to buying the Damier azur cosmetic pouch but when I saw pics of the sunrise pastel knew I had to have it! Best of luck snagging it and have fun in Hawaii!


----------



## ATLbagaddict

_jlv said:


> The cosmetic pouch is $705 USD. It’s adorable, I was so close to buying the Damier azur cosmetic pouch but when I saw pics of the sunrise pastel knew I had to have it! Best of luck snagging it and have fun in Hawaii!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Update: unfortunately my order for the blue rose ss22 pocket organizer was unfulfilled. My CA said she would keep an eye out for one though.


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

BULL said:


> The last time a member asked about what to use his Wapity for, I said condoms. Was a few years ago, still one of my most liked comments
> It still stands, such a tiny piece. But it is so iconic, that even just having it for the sake of having it feels justified.



An expensive way to store your ‘French letters’


----------



## EljayaBisous22

jsmile said:


> I already ordered the sunglass case from my CA and will probably be here by next week (hopefully). I think this is going back. For some reason, I can't keep it. I have a variety of lv things but I don't see myself using this. Though it is adorable and love the canvas.


Oh good! At least you won't have regrets about it and will see it in person


----------



## jademc96

Just received my Midnight Fuchsia zippy coin purse.


----------



## aizura909

I love this new collection so much. If i had the funds, i would’ve purchased it all. Wish i could i afford at least 1 bag tho but its so expensive i cannot justify going in debt for a bag . Praying i’ll get the sunrise pastel neverful preloved 1 day


----------



## bagsamplified

aizura909 said:


> I love this new collection so much. If i had the funds, i would’ve purchased it all. Wish i could i afford at least 1 bag tho but its so expensive i cannot justify going in debt for a bag . Praying i’ll get the sunrise pastel neverful preloved 1 day


I can relate , and don't worry- am sure you will find it preloved someday  good on you for sticking to your resolve!


----------



## Bumbles

TangerineKandy said:


> Update: unfortunately my order for the blue rose ss22 pocket organizer was unfulfilled. My CA said she would keep an eye out for one though.


Oh no! I’m sorry to hear that. But don’t worry I’m sure some upcoming collections will make your heart sing!


----------



## Bumbles

jademc96 said:


> Just received my Midnight Fuchsia zippy coin purse.
> 
> View attachment 5378672
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378674


That’s so pretty! Congrats   Glad to see more pieces are being fulfilled


----------



## gimme_purses

_jlv said:


> I know the Cosmetic Pouch has been posted already but here are some pics of mine. Love it and I'm keeping it!  I have the d-rings ready to attach to make it a crossbody bag but I'll have to really stretch out the leather tabs to get them in. I'll admire it as is for a little longer.
> 
> View attachment 5378398
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378399
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378400
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378401
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378402


Feel free to post more pics in any lighting and location you want!  I love seeing this new print! Congrats!


----------



## viewwing

_jlv said:


> Yes the card slots on either side are stiff. I was thinking that's normal but if I keep it I probably wouldn't want to stretch them out


I find it very difficult to use when the slots are very tight and stiff. The yanking N pulling out of the cards irritate me a lot.


----------



## viewwing

jsmile said:


> I'm having a really hard time justifying this one. It fits shorter thing like bandaids, q tips and dental floss. It won't fit anything longer like pens, tampons lol


I find the wapity an awkward shape. And it’s so thick so it takes up a good amount of space in the bag as opposed to the mini pochette which has a slim profile.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Bumbles said:


> Oh no! I’m sorry to hear that. But don’t worry I’m sure some upcoming collections will make your heart sing!


You're so right! There's always something exciting right around the corner!


----------



## jsmile

_jlv said:


> I have seen youtube videos of people who have converted the cosmetic pouch to a crossbody bag, like this:
> 
> You can buy the d-rings on places like amazon or etsy and can attach them to the little loop on the side vachetta pieces - which can be a tight squeeze so you have to loosen it up a bit. Then you can add the chain/strap to make it crossbody!



@shopgirl12521 I saw someone sell this to convert it into a bag: 

https://www.aimereluxurycollection.com/shop/p/river-bracelet-7x2el


----------



## Cinnamon718

Just received the Wapity and Pastel Cosmetic. I'm so disappointed. The cosmetic is crushed in on both sides. The Wapity's opening is very slim. The inside is not microfiber. The whole square shape is kind of useless.  The quality just isn't there. Could be the color palette but they look like a co-lab with Target. 

Honestly, these things are close to $1,000. Do they seem any better than Fossil, Coach, Michael Kors? I have an entire shelf of LV SLG's from years past...the weight, the material, the zippers, everything is so much better. Have you seen all the Bagetelle photos with the wonky zippers? Have you ever seen a Lesportsac with a wonky zipper? I don't know who LV thinks they're fooling. It's not me. These are going back....


----------



## bigverne28

jsmile said:


> @shopgirl12521 I saw someone sell this to convert it into a bag:
> 
> https://www.aimereluxurycollection.com/shop/p/river-bracelet-7x2el



Someone posted her IG page on another thread but for converting the TP19 & 26 to a tote.


----------



## DME

EljayaBisous22 said:


> I don't know. I also thought it was weird. I was able to order it through my SA on Saturday. Price was $370 Canadian



Is this cute charm really only $370 CAD? I’m currently in Las Vegas and have looked at it in two stores because I love it (Forum Shops and Palazzo), but it’s priced at $740 USD, so I couldn’t justify it. I actually went back to Forum Shops yesterday to check the price a second time after seeing your post since a currency converter tells me $370 CAD is just under $300 USD. While just under $300 USD seems like a steal for an all-leather LV charm, it’s closer to what I’m willing to pay, but $740 it is. Can the prices on this item really be that far off in two different countries? Maybe this is why LV has Price Upon Request listed on the website? To hide the weird pricing depending on location? (I’m confident they know we stalk the various sites.) Seems odd, but nothing shocks me with LV anymore…


----------



## CAcker01

I got my sunrise pastel petit sac play in yesterday! It’s absolutely perfect. I do wish they had kept the strap more pink and purple like in the very first teased photo from months ago but the bag is so insanely adorable!!

I ordered some slim lipstick and lip liner cases from Amazon as I only plan to carry my phone, lipstick and liner, and a slim card wallet!

you can watch my unboxing video on my ig here (and also see pics of my other bags on my page lol):

and here’s some pics of the bag:


----------



## bluebird03

So, I am late for the party. MY CA ordered the ZCP in sunrise pastel yesterday but also said that it could be canceled because none are available right now. Has anyone heard about this? Does anyone have the product code for the midnight Fuschia? AM having serious FOMO and wondering if I should just order that....


----------



## Moobarry12

DME said:


> Is this cute charm really only $370 CAD? I’m currently in Las Vegas and have looked at it in two stores because I love it (Forum Shops and Palazzo), but it’s priced at $740 USD, so I couldn’t justify it. I actually went back to Forum Shops yesterday to check the price a second time after seeing your post since a currency converter tells me $370 CAD is just under $300 USD. While just under $300 USD seems like a steal for an all-leather LV charm, it’s closer to what I’m willing to pay, but $740 it is. Can the prices on this item really be that far off in two different countries? Maybe this is why LV has Price Upon Request listed on the website? To hide the weird pricing depending on location? (I’m confident they know we stalk the various sites.) Seems odd, but nothing shocks me with LV anymore…


It is $740. A little over a month ago my ca showed me the catalog of the items that were going to be released and it was on there for $740. When I seen that post about it being $370 CAD I had to go back and check the price and it was always priced at $740. I also pulled it up on another country’s site (I can’t remember which one) but it converted to $740 USD as well. No way it could be priced low….not only is it a bag charm but it holds coins lol I actually got excited so I was researching this as soon as I seen that post the other day about the pricing…thought maybe LV changed the price!


----------



## ArielS

CAcker01 said:


> I got my sunrise pastel petit sac play in yesterday! It’s absolutely perfect. I do wish they had kept the strap more pink and purple like in the very first teased photo from months ago but the bag is so insanely adorable!!
> 
> I ordered some slim lipstick and lip liner cases from Amazon as I only plan to carry my phone, lipstick and liner, and a slim card wallet!
> 
> you can watch my unboxing video on my ig here (and also see pics of my other bags on my page lol):
> 
> and here’s some pics of the bag:
> 
> View attachment 5379083
> View attachment 5379084
> View attachment 5379085
> View attachment 5379086
> View attachment 5379087
> View attachment 5379088
> View attachment 5379089
> View attachment 5379090
> View attachment 5379091
> View attachment 5379092
> View attachment 5379093
> View attachment 5379094



Congratulations! She's a pretty little thing!! Fingers cross mine doesn't have quality issue.


----------



## RetrofindsBirmingham

Is anyone in this purse Forum in the Louis Vuitton Discord chat? Curious


----------



## EljayaBisous22

DME said:


> Is this cute charm really only $370 CAD? I’m currently in Las Vegas and have looked at it in two stores because I love it (Forum Shops and Palazzo), but it’s priced at $740 USD, so I couldn’t justify it. I actually went back to Forum Shops yesterday to check the price a second time after seeing your post since a currency converter tells me $370 CAD is just under $300 USD. While just under $300 USD seems like a steal for an all-leather LV charm, it’s closer to what I’m willing to pay, but $740 it is. Can the prices on this item really be that far off in two different countries? Maybe this is why LV has Price Upon Request listed on the website? To hide the weird pricing depending on location? (I’m confident they know we stalk the various sites.) Seems odd, but nothing shocks me with LV anymore…


Sorry it was my mistake! I confused the two bag charms. The price of the illustre charm is $370. The price of the berlingot is $740. So sorry!


----------



## DME

Moobarry12 said:


> It is $740. A little over a month ago my ca showed me the catalog of the items that were going to be released and it was on there for $740. When I seen that post about it being $370 CAD I had to go back and check the price and it was always priced at $740. I also pulled it up on another country’s site (I can’t remember which one) but it converted to $740 USD as well. No way it could be priced low….not only is it a bag charm but it holds coins lol I actually got excited so I was researching this as soon as I seen that post the other day about the pricing…thought maybe LV changed the price!



Thank you for reassuring me of the price! Well, that I’m not going crazy; I would have loved for it to be cheaper, of course.


----------



## DME

EljayaBisous22 said:


> Sorry it was my mistake! I confused the two bag charms. The price of the illustre charm is $370. The price of the berlingot is $740. So sorry!



No worries, and thanks for coming back to clarify! I looked at the other charm, but didn’t ask the price; that sounds more reasonable for the Illustre charm.


----------



## _jlv

Saw this unboxing on youtube the other day of a Petit Sac Plat and she mentions she talked to a repair/care specialist at LV. Apparently the quality of the canvas used in this collection is made in a different method than usual and feels thicker/more sturdy. (Anything to justify the price right). Very interesting to note! I think some have mentioned the canvas feels different on the bags and hopefully it's because of the higher quality.


----------



## redkitty

milhouse13 said:


> Sheesh--good thing I pre-ordered the micro pochette metis a couple of weeks ago...it's already gone up $280 in Canada!


Agree I ordered pre-launch and it was 10% less than the launch price in £.


----------



## redkitty

Logic said:


> Usually micro bags are cards size


I could fit my Samsung Galaxy Z Flip phone and some cards, car key and lipstick.


----------



## EljayaBisous22

DME said:


> Thank you for reassuring me of the price! Well, that I’m not going crazy; I would have loved for it to be cheaper, of course.


Nope just me being a dumb dumb


----------



## milhouse13

I am DYING of cuteness overload!!!!!  I can’t even stand it!!! 
The micro Métis is so much cuter IRL… I just want to give it cuddles
The pocket organizer fits perfect, and there’s room in the front for lots— I just have keys and lipgloss for now.


----------



## redkitty

milhouse13 said:


> I am DYING of cuteness overload!!!!!  I can’t even stand it!!!
> The micro Métis is so much cuter IRL… I just want to give it cuddles
> The pocket organizer fits perfect, and there’s room in the front for lots— I just have keys and lipgloss for now.
> 
> View attachment 5379282
> 
> 
> View attachment 5379283


I got the pink but now re-thinking as your yellow is more summery!


----------



## munkeebag81

I received the OTG PM but I wish they used the strap from the Petite Sac instead  now debating if I should get the Petite Sac instead.  Also hoping maybe I can find the strap similar to it….


----------



## Logic

redkitty said:


> I could fit my Samsung Galaxy Z Flip phone and some cards, car key and lipstick.


Sounds more like a mini bag then, that’s great it’s functional!


----------



## Bumbles

milhouse13 said:


> I am DYING of cuteness overload!!!!!  I can’t even stand it!!!
> The micro Métis is so much cuter IRL… I just want to give it cuddles
> The pocket organizer fits perfect, and there’s room in the front for lots— I just have keys and lipgloss for now.
> 
> View attachment 5379282
> 
> 
> View attachment 5379283


Very cute and a gorgeous colour! Like sunshine


----------



## Jumper

Babxie said:


> View attachment 5375776
> 
> Should I just buy this instead of ZCP? Or both?


@Babxie you were interested in the scrunchy? The scrunchy has a firm elastic band inside and I tried tying it on my hair. It’s firm enough, won’t slide down, my hair is straight type.


----------



## kidrobot1

Babxie said:


> I vote ZCP! One of the best wallet hands down. It’s small, compact but fits alot for its size. I’m able to put cards, a few coins and notes (best thing is I just need to fold the notes into half and it fits). Also, the ZCP can easily fit in small bags too. Hope you make a decision you’ll love!


Thank you for sharing your thoughts on the ZCP being one of the best wallets that fits notes and cards and good for small bags. The colors of this ZCP is so magical and I realized I really “need” it in my life. The ZCP has always been on my wishlist, so I’m hoping I can still order one. I hope it’s not too late.


----------



## kidrobot1

DrTr said:


> I’ve had a ZCP and a Victorine and a felicie pochette flat wallet piece is a bit similar to the slim purse. Most used was the ZCP, mostly because it was compact and fit  most of my bags. I have recently switched to a coin card holder, or two H card holders because my things are more accessible. If you use larger bags, the slim purse looks great!  I used to use my felicie insert and like such easy access.   the Victorine got used the least - found it fussy to get in and out of. HTH - they all look great!


Thank you for sharing about all three of your wallets! I almost ordered the Victorine wallet before I saw the ZCP and I’m so glad I waited because my heart is drawn to the ZCP! It’s so helpful to know you felt the victorine a bit fussy to use and the ZCP was used the most. Is the coin card holder you use also a Louis Vuitton piece? I contacted a CA, but she says she will not be able to order it for me until tomorrow. I hope it will still be orderable. Thank you again for helping me decide!


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

bigverne28 said:


> Someone posted her IG page on another thread but for converting the TP19 & 26 to a tote.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378803



Oh god this is terrible.


----------



## kidrobot1

Babxie said:


> I really want something from Sunrise Pastel. I would choose Sac Plat if I'm not torn between Nano Noe. Also Sac Plat has quite a small volume even to me a small bag person. I'm thinking if I should buy a CP instead but the lack of different print on both side is holding me back. I want something but I don't want to end up anyhow buying.


I know how you feel. I really love the sunrise pastel too and hope I can get something from the collection too. I’m loving the pictures everyone has shared of the sunrise pastel pieces and am loving all of them. I was also considering the sac plat even though I’m not a mini bag person. It’s so cute and I’m wondering if it will be useful. I hope you’ll find the perfect piece from this collection!


----------



## Madrye28

shopgirl12521 said:


> Hey all! I finally found a CA on Instagram that says they can help me order the sunrise Papillon. But how do I know if this person is legit?! Could someone share the preorder process with me so I can make sure I’m not being scammed?! Any advice appreciated! Their insta is vm_vuitton. Has anyone heard of them before? Thank you!!



Still looking for the Sunrise papillon? My SA has one in store!! PM me.


----------



## brnicutie

My conversion kit arrived today.


----------



## Babxie

Jumper said:


> @Babxie you were interested in the scrunchy? The scrunchy has a firm elastic band inside and I tried tying it on my hair. It’s firm enough, won’t slide down, my hair is straight type.
> 
> View attachment 5379625
> View attachment 5379626
> View attachment 5379627


Thanks for sharing! It looks much prettier in real life!


----------



## thelostlala

The Marshmallow PM is so pretty!



I love the colors of this bag so much, except that I cannot decide if this is normal or acceptable.


----------



## BULL

thelostlala said:


> The Marshmallow PM is so pretty!
> View attachment 5379773
> 
> 
> I love the colors of this bag so much, except that I cannot decide if this is normal or acceptable.
> 
> View attachment 5379774


Normally I would recommend you to try to wipe it off with a baby wipe, but since the edges are not sealed properly, that might lead to water damage.


----------



## DrTr

kidrobot1 said:


> Thank you for sharing about all three of your wallets! I almost ordered the Victorine wallet before I saw the ZCP and I’m so glad I waited because my heart is drawn to the ZCP! It’s so helpful to know you felt the victorine a bit fussy to use and the ZCP was used the most. Is the coin card holder you use also a Louis Vuitton piece? I contacted a CA, but she says she will not be able to order it for me until tomorrow. I hope it will still be orderable. Thank you again for helping me decide!


Yes, the coin card holder CCH is LV. I have three   Mine are fuschia, denim blue, amd mono eclipse reverse. They are considered men’s pieces. I also use a pocket organizer (also men’s) from LV if I want a tiny wallet, I have a fuschia. Here’s a pic of all my fuschia, the CCH and po are in front, and i showed an LV page for you in another pic. Good luck - it’s fun and sometimes stressful to decide what will work without access to all pieces.


----------



## DrTr

brnicutie said:


> My conversion kit arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5379670
> View attachment 5379671


Wonderful!  Aren’t they such pretty pieces?


----------



## chicaboo

brnicutie said:


> My conversion kit arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5379670
> View attachment 5379671


Wow! Which conversion kit is thus?


----------



## 23adeline

munkeebag81 said:


> I received the OTG PM but I wish they used the strap from the Petite Sac instead  now debating if I should get the Petite Sac instead.  Also hoping maybe I can find the strap similar to it….


You can request your CA to order the PSP or the Marshmallow shoulder strap as spare par, after about 2 months . That’s is what I’m going to do if I couldn’t get a ‘matching ‘ shoulder strap from my existing bags


----------



## brnicutie

DrTr said:


> Wonderful!  Aren’t they such pretty pieces?


Yes, they’re gorgeous in person. Plus, you get all three colorways with the kirigami.   


chicaboo said:


> Wow! Which conversion kit is thus?


This one is from Amazon.


----------



## Moobarry12

DrTr said:


> Yes, the coin card holder CCH is LV. I have three   Mine are fuschia, denim blue, amd mono eclipse reverse. They are considered men’s pieces. I also use a pocket organizer (also men’s) from LV if I want a tiny wallet, I have a fuschia. Here’s a pic of all my fuschia, the CCH and po are in front, and i showed an LV page for you in another pic. Good luck - it’s fun and sometimes stressful to decide what will work without access to all pieces.
> View attachment 5379831
> View attachment 5379832


Wow everything looks beautiful! Now you have me trying to hunt down the fuschia card holders lol


----------



## munkeebag81

Oh I didn’t know that.  Do you know much the cost for a strap is?




23adeline said:


> You can request your CA to order the PSP or the Marshmallow shoulder strap as spare par, after about 2 months . That’s is what I’m going to do if I couldn’t get a ‘matching ‘ shoulder strap from my existing bags


----------



## Huyen818

brnicutie said:


> My conversion kit arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5379670
> View attachment 5379671


Absolutely beautiful!!  Mines coming in Tuesday and I plan to also convert mine!! I couldn’t decide on which purse because of how limited it is/what would I wear with  so I went with this to get the combo haha!


----------



## AleeLee

_jlv said:


> AHHH. My pre-order pieces came in today!   I got the Zippy Coin Purse and Cosmetic Pouch in sunrise pastel. I love how cute they look together. They are both so beautiful in person!
> 
> But, I have bad news and the ZCP is not love. It is gorgeous but the zipper is a bit stiff (had my mom try it too to make sure I wasn't being too picky and she also struggled!) and there's a slight imperfection on the glazing/stitching of the bottom right side of the zipper edge (big LV side). Most visible in my last two pics. It looks wonky to me. Might be hard to tell in these pics but I can't unsee/unfeel it. I'm torn but I think I will be returning and may/may not re-purchase. After playing around with it a bit I'm not sure it's for me. I have a key pouch and business card holder so I don't really have an immediate need for another compact wallet. What do you all think?
> 
> I will post additional pics of the CP in a separate post.
> 
> View attachment 5377537
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377538
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377540
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377541
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377542
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377543
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377544
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377545


If you are able to, I would exchange it. I had the exact same issue in the same location. I was concerned that the area would crack, over time. Yours looks better then the one I received. And thank you for posting this. Your photo kept me on the look-out and I probably wouldn’t have noticed it right away, if it weren’t for you. 
Here is a pic of my original and my replacement.


----------



## aizura909

Is there a keepall 45b in sunrise pastel? It’s atb with no pictures. Anyone has seen it? This is on the Malaysia website


----------



## AleeLee

aizura909 said:


> Is there a keepall 45b in sunrise pastel? It’s atb with no pictures. Anyone has seen it? This is on the Malaysia website


I seen these on IG


----------



## aizura909

AleeLee said:


> I seen these on IG


Wow i never even knew this existed. Tq for the pics


----------



## Jumper

aizura909 said:


> Wow i never even knew this existed. Tq for the pics



I screenshot this from one of Marquita’s video.


----------



## MsModernShopper

shopgirl12521 said:


> Hey all! I finally found a CA on Instagram that says they can help me order the sunrise Papillon. But how do I know if this person is legit?! Could someone share the preorder process with me so I can make sure I’m not being scammed?! Any advice appreciated! Their insta is vm_vuitton. Has anyone heard of them before? Thank you!!


LV Tampa Bay had this on display today


----------



## snibor

MsModernShopper said:


> LV Tampa Bay had this on display today


I can’t help but look closely at the wonky zipper on bagatelle.  (I had purchased it and had to return because of zipper)


----------



## 23adeline

munkeebag81 said:


> Oh I didn’t know that.  Do you know much the cost for a strap is?


I don’t know yet, but normally not too expensive, because it’s under ‘spare parts’


----------



## _jlv

AleeLee said:


> If you are able to, I would exchange it. I had the exact same issue in the same location. I was concerned that the area would crack, over time. Yours looks better then the one I received. And thank you for posting this. Your photo kept me on the look-out and I probably wouldn’t have noticed it right away, if it weren’t for you.
> Here is a pic of my original and my replacement.


Hi there, thank you SO MUCH for letting me know. I was watching a few unboxings of the zippy and I've seen them look this way on a couple of them, so I was just thinking of keeping it as is. How did you go about exchanging it?


----------



## AleeLee

_jlv said:


> Hi there, thank you SO MUCH for letting me know. I was watching a few unboxings of the zippy and I've seen them look this way on a couple of them, so I was just thinking of keeping it as is. How did you go about exchanging it?


Yeah I did a search for others too. Lol there are a lot out there that seem to have this. Mine seemed to be the worst of the bunch. My order was an online in-store pickup. I was in a bit of a rush, so I didn’t inspect it when I picked it up. By the time I got home, (store now closed) I unboxed it and there it was. So first thing in the morning I sent a pic to my CA and asked if it was normal. She didn’t really answer that question but she said she had one in stock. So she inspected it and sent me a video. It didn’t have the crease. So I went right over to the store and exchanged it. 
If I wasn’t able to get ahold of her, my next steps would have been to call 1-800 and find out who had stock around me. Then I would have went there and had a look.
If your order was from online, you can also call in and see how they do their exchanges.
I was contemplating keeping it because it kind of looked like this was the new normal. But since I found one that didn’t have it, I decided to exchange.  
Good luck, I hope this helps and just be happy with no regrets.


----------



## asatoasz

So I did a thing…..wasn’t going to get anything from this collection, was just enjoying the view from afar of other’s purchases….but I kept looking at these shoes. They were available, so I finally said “heck with it,” but then “what if they’re really nude and I don’t have a bag that goes with??”  
Down the rabbit hole I went……



The shoes look pink but they’re not, a beautiful beige that matches the LV in the OTG perfectly. I do have to exchange for a smaller size but they are gorgeous and comfortable. The colors on the bag are sumptuous and classy.
This is my 4th OTG now…..just love this style!
Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## brnicutie

Huyen818 said:


> Absolutely beautiful!!  Mines coming in Tuesday and I plan to also convert mine!! I couldn’t decide on which purse because of how limited it is/what would I wear with  so I went with this to get the combo haha!


Thanks, Huyen! We'll be twinning. I can't wait for your unboxing.


----------



## iuvcoach

The slgs are the best!!
Wapity & ZCP


----------



## rravic

Hi Everyone.
Copying this over from another thread since it's probably more appropirate here. For the new Sunrise never full, I was surprised that the straps are also coated canvas. Will those soften with time? My experience has only been with the mono bag with the vachetta straps.
Thanks!


----------



## Cathindy

asatoasz said:


> So I did a thing…..wasn’t going to get anything from this collection, was just enjoying the view from afar of other’s purchases….but I kept looking at these shoes. They were available, so I finally said “heck with it,” but then “what if they’re really nude and I don’t have a bag that goes with??”
> Down the rabbit hole I went……
> 
> View attachment 5380092
> 
> The shoes look pink but they’re not, a beautiful beige that matches the LV in the OTG perfectly. I do have to exchange for a smaller size but they are gorgeous and comfortable. The colors on the bag are sumptuous and classy.
> This is my 4th OTG now…..just love this style!
> Thank you for letting me share.



Love it!! I sooo underestimated the sunset khaki, it really is amazing on real life pictures. Keeps blowing me away 

I’m also in love with my OTG, I use it for work and the feeling of just throwing things in there is so pleasing have to behave to not add another one


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

rravic said:


> Hi Everyone.
> Copying this over from another thread since it's probably more appropirate here. For the new Sunrise never full, I was surprised that the straps are also coated canvas. Will those soften with time? My experience has only been with the mono bag with the vachetta straps.
> Thanks!


The straps on the Neverfulls are leather


----------



## rravic

Bagsbagsbaby said:


> The straps on the Neverfulls are leather


Oh? They feel different. Perhaps just new and stiff


----------



## Roseblv

iuvcoach said:


> The slgs are the best!!
> Wapity & ZCP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380115
> View attachment 5380116


Could you tell me the product code for the zippy coin please


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

rravic said:


> Oh? They feel different. Perhaps just new and stiff



Foxy LV on IG has said in posts that the body is canvas and the straps are leather. I haven’t seen one yet in person though. Customer services should be able to answer questions if you give them a call. I love the look of them, they look so beautiful and ethereal ❤️


----------



## Bumbles

iuvcoach said:


> The slgs are the best!!
> Wapity & ZCP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380115
> View attachment 5380116


They are gorgeous! But the wapity gets my vote for sure. It’s so pretty pastel and adorable!     I gather your in the us? Bc it might be a us and ca exclusive  as I can’t get in my region. Enjoy


----------



## asatoasz

Cathindy said:


> Love it!! I sooo underestimated the sunset khaki, it really is amazing on real life pictures. Keeps blowing me away
> 
> I’m also in love with my OTG, I use it for work and the feeling of just throwing things in there is so pleasing have to behave to not add another one


I know, me too!
Ha ha ha….good luck with that!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

shopgirl12521 said:


> Hey all! I finally found a CA on Instagram that says they can help me order the sunrise Papillon. But how do I know if this person is legit?! Could someone share the preorder process with me so I can make sure I’m not being scammed?! Any advice appreciated! Their insta is vm_vuitton. Has anyone heard of them before? Thank you!!


I follow them on IG as does foxyLV…It states they are in Chicago. Maybe the Michigan avenue location? or I know Nordstroms has a LV downtown.


----------



## MsModernShopper

asatoasz said:


> So I did a thing…..wasn’t going to get anything from this collection, was just enjoying the view from afar of other’s purchases….but I kept looking at these shoes. They were available, so I finally said “heck with it,” but then “what if they’re really nude and I don’t have a bag that goes with??”
> Down the rabbit hole I went…


I LOVE these shoes! Such a beautiful color. It’s a slippery slope down the luxury rabbit hole, might as well make it a worthwhile trip


----------



## AleeLee

Ok so GreenTagInserts just sent me a message on Etsy. They originally said that they don’t have inserts with tab’s for the Spring in the City set,due to the fact that the pouches have different colours on each end. They just sent me a new message saying that due to multiple requests, they have created a set. And look…. The medium size has different colour tabs!!!! Woohoo!
For those who are still looking, this is perfect!


----------



## _jlv

Bumbles said:


> They are gorgeous! But the wapity gets my vote for sure. It’s so pretty pastel and adorable!     I gather your in the us? Bc it might be a us and ca exclusive  as I can’t get in my region. Enjoy


You can’t get the wapity in Aus?  I’m sorry to hear that. Had no idea it was going to be that exclusive!


----------



## _jlv

AleeLee said:


> Yeah I did a search for others too. Lol there are a lot out there that seem to have this. Mine seemed to be the worst of the bunch. My order was an online in-store pickup. I was in a bit of a rush, so I didn’t inspect it when I picked it up. By the time I got home, (store now closed) I unboxed it and there it was. So first thing in the morning I sent a pic to my CA and asked if it was normal. She didn’t really answer that question but she said she had one in stock. So she inspected it and sent me a video. It didn’t have the crease. So I went right over to the store and exchanged it.
> If I wasn’t able to get ahold of her, my next steps would have been to call 1-800 and find out who had stock around me. Then I would have went there and had a look.
> If your order was from online, you can also call in and see how they do their exchanges.
> I was contemplating keeping it because it kind of looked like this was the new normal. But since I found one that didn’t have it, I decided to exchange.
> Good luck, I hope this helps and just be happy with no regrets.


Thanks for the info! I’m really glad you were able to exchange it and to know there are less flawed versions out there. I think the crease is definitely more obvious on the MF zippy because it’s on that darker part of the canvas vs the lighter pastel. For the sunrise zcp, I checked the mexico site and no stores near me have stock. I’ve fallen more in love with her since my original post so I think I will just enjoy her as is.


----------



## AleeLee

_jlv said:


> Thanks for the info! I’m really glad you were able to exchange it and to know there are less flawed versions out there. I think the crease is definitely more obvious on the MF zippy because it’s on that darker part of the canvas vs the lighter pastel. For the sunrise zcp, I checked the mexico site and no stores near me have stock. I’ve fallen more in love with her since my original post so I think I will just enjoy her as is.


Oh I’m so happy to hear that you’ve fallen in love! Enjoy your beautiful piece, she’s a real show-stopper.   Truth be told, if I wasn’t able to find a replacement, I would have kept mine too.


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

AleeLee said:


> Ok so GreenTagInserts just sent me a message on Etsy. They originally said that they don’t have inserts with tab’s for the Spring in the City set,due to the fact that the pouches have different colours on each end. They just sent me a new message saying that due to multiple requests, they have created a set. And look…. The medium size has different colour tabs!!!! Woohoo!
> For those who are still looking, this is perfect!
> 
> View attachment 5380321


Greentag are the best! I love their felt liners.


----------



## octoberrrush

ARGHHHHHH!!!
Another wallet order, another disappointment.


----------



## jsmile

Louis Vuitton stile Italia ❤ on Instagram: "#louisvuittonunboxing #lvneverfull  #lvglitter #louisvuittonneverfull  #LOUISVUITTONADDICT #louisvuittonfw22 #louisvuitton2022collection #lv  #lvminicoussin #louisvuittoncoussinpm #louisvuittonitalia #louis
					

Louis Vuitton stile Italia ❤ shared a post on Instagram: "#louisvuittonunboxing #lvneverfull  #lvglitter #louisvuittonneverfull  #LOUISVUITTONADDICT #louisvuittonfw22 #louisvuitton2022collection #lv  #lvminicoussin #louisvuittoncoussinpm #louisvuittonitalia #louisvuitton2022...




					www.instagram.com
				




Is this the empriente star dust?


----------



## Saaski

jsmile said:


> Louis Vuitton stile Italia ❤ on Instagram: "#louisvuittonunboxing #lvneverfull  #lvglitter #louisvuittonneverfull  #LOUISVUITTONADDICT #louisvuittonfw22 #louisvuitton2022collection #lv  #lvminicoussin #louisvuittoncoussinpm #louisvuittonitalia #louis
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton stile Italia ❤ shared a post on Instagram: "#louisvuittonunboxing #lvneverfull  #lvglitter #louisvuittonneverfull  #LOUISVUITTONADDICT #louisvuittonfw22 #louisvuitton2022collection #lv  #lvminicoussin #louisvuittoncoussinpm #louisvuittonitalia #louisvuitton2022...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the empriente star dust?


That kind of looks like the khaki spring in the city to me...


----------



## Moobarry12

jsmile said:


> Louis Vuitton stile Italia ❤ on Instagram: "#louisvuittonunboxing #lvneverfull  #lvglitter #louisvuittonneverfull  #LOUISVUITTONADDICT #louisvuittonfw22 #louisvuitton2022collection #lv  #lvminicoussin #louisvuittoncoussinpm #louisvuittonitalia #louis
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton stile Italia ❤ shared a post on Instagram: "#louisvuittonunboxing #lvneverfull  #lvglitter #louisvuittonneverfull  #LOUISVUITTONADDICT #louisvuittonfw22 #louisvuitton2022collection #lv  #lvminicoussin #louisvuittoncoussinpm #louisvuittonitalia #louisvuitton2022...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the empriente star dust?


It’s from this new collection that just launched ☺️ It’s just a close up. Both the pastel and khaki have a shimmer to the LV logos.


----------



## MsModernShopper

snibor said:


> I can’t help but look closely at the wonky zipper on bagatelle.  (I had purchased it and had to return because of zipper)


I know!! I had high hopes for the bagatelle. It would have been an amazing bag if they got the zipper design right


----------



## Snowpips Snowest

rravic said:


> Oh? They feel different. Perhaps just new and stiff


LV website says canvas but side straps are leather


----------



## DrTr

AleeLee said:


> Ok so GreenTagInserts just sent me a message on Etsy. They originally said that they don’t have inserts with tab’s for the Spring in the City set,due to the fact that the pouches have different colours on each end. They just sent me a new message saying that due to multiple requests, they have created a set. And look…. The medium size has different colour tabs!!!! Woohoo!
> For those who are still looking, this is perfect!
> 
> View attachment 5380321


yay!!  I was looking at that set but really wanted felt tabs - now a match!  Thanks for asking her, off to visit green tag


----------



## Saaski

Sunrise Papillon is place in cart!


----------



## snibor

Just posted by foxy lv


----------



## south-of-france

I‘m in, it‘s so beautiful, those colors


----------



## DrTr

snibor said:


> Just posted by foxy lv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380806


Yikes - can’t even imagine trying to use a white handled speedy!  Always would be Twilly wrapped for me.


----------



## snibor

DrTr said:


> Yikes - can’t even imagine trying to use a white handled speedy!  Always would be Twilly wrapped for me.


Ya.  I’m not into this at all.


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

DrTr said:


> Yikes - can’t even imagine trying to use a white handled speedy!  Always would be Twilly wrapped for me.


White treated leather would be much easier to care for the untreated vachetta tbh.


----------



## DrTr

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> White treated leather would be much easier to care for the untreated vachetta tbh.


Maybe, but with my protection spray my 20 speedy handles are great. I think overall the white and tennis ball charm color just looks strange to me. Of course since I’m not buying anymore speedy’s it doesn’t matter  was just shocked by the combo. The match collection isn’t my cup of tea with the fabric bags, but I know some might love it.


----------



## toujours*chic

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> White treated leather would be much easier to care for the untreated vachetta tbh.


Agree- I was once told by an Hermes atelier that white leather is the easiest to touch-up- no color matching needed.


----------



## toujours*chic

south-of-france said:


> I‘m in, it‘s so beautiful, those colors


It is exquisite- enjoy!


----------



## MsModernShopper

DrTr said:


> Maybe, but with my protection spray my 20 speedy handles are great. I think overall the white and tennis ball charm color just looks strange to me. Of course since I’m not buying anymore speedy’s it doesn’t matter  was just shocked by the combo. The match collection isn’t my cup of tea with the fabric bags, but I know some might love it.


Which spray do you use?


----------



## bagsamplified

My white handled Keepall XS has gone a bit greyer over 5 months but it went through an interstate road trip , moving houses, packing, and house inspections- all through Australia's dusty summer. Dirt wipes off easily with moistened tissue.

It's expected with white leather.


----------



## bbcerisette66

octoberrrush said:


> ARGHHHHHH!!!
> Another wallet order, another disappointment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380395
> View attachment 5380396
> View attachment 5380397
> View attachment 5380398
> View attachment 5380399


I’m jealous !!!! I wanted one but nope in France. Enjoy that beauty.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I received the papillon bb in sunrise pastel…The colors are so pretty and I’ve wanted a papillon for awhile but it’s tiny and I’m trying to figure out if it’s worth keeping? Anyone have this bag and thoughts?


----------



## azukitea

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I received the papillon bb in sunrise pastel…The colors are so pretty and I’ve wanted a papillon for awhile but it’s tiny and I’m trying to figure out if it’s worth keeping? Anyone have this bag and thoughts?


It is very cute indeed and I love looking at  the online pics...
Practically, I do have doubts
can i fit a phone without distorting its shape?
and can it stand up without rolling over since it is rounded bottom...

if it doesnt meet the two test I would return


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

azukitea said:


> It is very cute indeed and I love looking at  the online pics...
> Practically, I do have doubts
> can i fit a phone without distorting its shape?
> and can it stand up without rolling over since it is rounded bottom...
> 
> if it doesnt meet the two test I would return


I have decided to keep it. It can fit an iPhone without distortion and a small card holder or zcp with a key fob. I can get it to sit without rolling but it may roll if your‘re putting it down quickly. That would not be a deal breaker for me. I just put it down with items in it and it didn’t roll. I have my iphome, cancel card case and a LV zcp and room for a key fob with no distortion. I think I may regret it if I return it …


----------



## SarinSK

I just received the sunset khaki Sarah Wallet that I purchased online, and I noticed that it doesn’t have the 4 card slots on the front of the wallet where the flap is.  The description of the wallet also lists 16 card slot’s, but mine only has 12.  Has anyone noticed the Sarah wallet in Sunset Khaki missing the 4 front card slots or is mine incorrectly made?


----------



## leuleu

south-of-france said:


> I‘m in, it‘s so beautiful, those colors


It is !
Great bag


----------



## paula24jen

thelostlala said:


> The Marshmallow PM is so pretty!
> View attachment 5379773
> 
> 
> I love the colors of this bag so much, except that I cannot decide if this is normal or acceptable.
> 
> View attachment 5379774


Totally unacceptable!


----------



## NWGal

SarinSK said:


> I just received the sunset khaki Sarah Wallet that I purchased online, and I noticed that it doesn’t have the 4 card slots on the front of the wallet where the flap is.  The description of the wallet also lists 16 card slot’s, but mine only has 12.  Has anyone noticed the Sarah wallet in Sunset Khaki missing the 4 front card slots or is mine incorrectly made?
> 
> View attachment 5381084


The Sarah in reverse is the same and doesn’t have the 4 front pockets either.  It’s a bummer because that’s one of the things I love most about the Sarah.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

SarinSK said:


> I just received the sunset khaki Sarah Wallet that I purchased online, and I noticed that it doesn’t have the 4 card slots on the front of the wallet where the flap is.  The description of the wallet also lists 16 card slot’s, but mine only has 12.  Has anyone noticed the Sarah wallet in Sunset Khaki missing the 4 front card slots or is mine incorrectly made?
> 
> View attachment 5381084


Mine also has 12 slots. Likely a typo online.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

SarinSK said:


> I just received the sunset khaki Sarah Wallet that I purchased online, and I noticed that it doesn’t have the 4 card slots on the front of the wallet where the flap is.  The description of the wallet also lists 16 card slot’s, but mine only has 12.  Has anyone noticed the Sarah wallet in Sunset Khaki missing the 4 front card slots or is mine incorrectly made?
> 
> View attachment 5381084


I doubt it was made wrong , maybe they changed the design and didn’t update the description on the website….I think it would ruin the design with the slots on the front taking away the LVs. I think it looks better without the slots. It’s a gorgeous wallet!


----------



## Cathindy

SarinSK said:


> I just received the sunset khaki Sarah Wallet that I purchased online, and I noticed that it doesn’t have the 4 card slots on the front of the wallet where the flap is.  The description of the wallet also lists 16 card slot’s, but mine only has 12.  Has anyone noticed the Sarah wallet in Sunset Khaki missing the 4 front card slots or is mine incorrectly made?
> 
> View attachment 5381084



I noticed LV didn’t do a great job on the product descriptions for this collection. For example in the description of the Petit Sac Plat it says the strap is not adjustable while it clearly is. Some sloppy copy and paste work imo And this is even a bigger bummer because the pictures don’t show what’s under the wallet flap. It does look beautiful tho! Hopefully you can be happy with it


----------



## DrTr

MsModernShopper said:


> Which spray do you use?


I can never spell!  Colloni I think. I actually put it on a soft white cloth and rubbed all the vachetta. It works great. I did do it outside as fumes inside are a no.


----------



## EljayaBisous22

Picked up my orders today! Thought I would share these two since I don't think anyone has posted pictures yet. I absolutely love both pieces! The purple is gorgeous! 
I am disappointed though with my order of the MD ZCP. Similar to another person mine had a weird defect on the one side of the stitching. Literally looked the exact same as their posted picture! So they ordered me a new one which is supposed to take 4-6. I don't mind waiting but with the 20% price increase and all of the various problems everyone has shared i have to say the quality is not matching the crazy prices. 
Literally as my SA is reordering me the ZCP someone grabbed my defective zcp off the counter top in front of me! I can't help but think that Louis in part relies on ppl ignoring the quality issues and just grabbing limited pieces regardless


----------



## Saaski

EljayaBisous22 said:


> Picked up my orders today! Thought I would share these two since I don't think anyone has posted pictures yet. I absolutely love both pieces! The purple is gorgeous!
> I am disappointed though with my order of the MD ZCP. Similar to another person mine had a weird defect on the one side of the stitching. Literally looked the exact same as their posted picture! So they ordered me a new one which is supposed to take 4-6. I don't mind waiting but with the 20% price increase and all of the various problems everyone has shared i have to say the quality is not matching the crazy prices.
> Literally as my SA is reordering me the ZCP someone grabbed my defective zcp off the counter top in front of me! I can't help but think that Louis in part relies on ppl ignoring the quality issues and just grabbing limited pieces regardless


Thank you so much for sharing! I've been dying to see more pictures of the sunglasses case.

Shame about the zippy though. I've seen others say the same, that LV just figures there will be someone out there who will just accept the flaws


----------



## EljayaBisous22

Saaski said:


> Thank you so much for sharing! I've been dying to see more pictures of the sunglasses case.
> 
> Shame about the zippy though. I've seen others say the same, that LV just figures there will be someone out there who will just accept the flaws


I am so in love with the sunglasses case. The light purple sides are leather.


----------



## bagsamplified

EljayaBisous22 said:


> I am so in love with the sunglasses case. The light purple sides are leather.


Congratulations on your sunglasses case! Do you mind sharing a pic of the underside of the case? Hope you're enjoying it, looks beautiful!


----------



## dodgegirl21

RetrofindsBirmingham said:


> Is anyone in this purse Forum in the Louis Vuitton Discord chat? Curious


I am


----------



## south-of-france

I had to add the sunglasses case


----------



## DrTr

south-of-france said:


> I had to add the sunglasses case


gorgeous!  Just such lovely spring colors!


----------



## Cathindy

south-of-france said:


> I had to add the sunglasses case



Looks so dreamy!


----------



## EljayaBisous22

bagsamplified said:


> Congratulations on your sunglasses case! Do you mind sharing a pic of the underside of the case? Hope you're enjoying it, looks beautiful!


Thanks! Here are some pics of the bottom. This part is leather.


----------



## bagsamplified

EljayaBisous22 said:


> Thanks! Here are some pics of the bottom. This part is leather.


Wow!!! Thank you so much for this, it looks stunning! I might consider it...


----------



## EljayaBisous22

bagsamplified said:


> Wow!!! Thank you so much for this, it looks stunning! I might consider it...


No problem! I really like the size. I was a bit worried it might be really large/bulky because it is a GM size. I highly recommend. When I picked it up everyone at the store wanted to see it lol It's a unique piece


----------



## DrTr

EljayaBisous22 said:


> Thanks! Here are some pics of the bottom. This part is leather.


Thanks for the pics!  It is gorgeous and mine is supposed to arrive Wednesday!  Have been so anxious to get this one of a kind piece. Purple truly is a unicorn color at LV. An LV SA said they have never had such demand (and low supply) for a sunglasses case! Yours is lovely.


----------



## milhouse13

EljayaBisous22 said:


> No problem! I really like the size. I was a bit worried it might be really large/bulky because it is a GM size. I highly recommend. When I picked it up everyone at the store wanted to see it lol It's a unique piece



Mine is on the way, but I'm worried it won't fit my 'In the Mood For Love' sunnies... they are huge lol  Are you able to fit your biggest pair in the case?


----------



## south-of-france

milhouse13 said:


> Mine is on the way, but I'm worried it won't fit my 'In the Mood For Love' sunnies... they are huge lol  Are you able to fit your biggest pair in the case?


My oversized ones (different style) fit no problem!


----------



## bagsamplified

This has probably been asked way earlier..

Which ZCP would you pick? Midnight Fuchsia or Sunrise Pastel?

I'm now thinking of getting the Kirigami as well, but might potentially sell one or both smaller pouches, I'm not a fan of the Khaki though that may change in person. Plus the sizing is awesome. 

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

south-of-france said:


> I had to add the sunglasses case



Called LV yesterday to find out what ‘order pending validation means’ as I was stressing about my order for Unicorn Neverfull. They said that at their end it’s showing as a ‘submitted order’ and I will definitely get it but may have to wait up to 3 weeks. I’m so excited and seeing your photo pushes me over the edge. It’s absolutely beautiful ❤ that’s such a well taken photo. I hope you are loving your new items. I can’t wait!
Also, it was only when looking at your photo that I realised that the side laces are different colours on each side. On the LV website one of the laces on show only exhibits the pink side inking so I hadn’t realised they are contrasting colours ❤


----------



## bluebird03

bagsamplified said:


> This has probably been asked way earlier..
> 
> Which ZCP would you pick? Midnight Fuchsia or Sunrise Pastel?
> 
> I'm now thinking of getting the Kirigami as well, but might potentially sell one or both smaller pouches, I'm not a fan of the Khaki though that may change in person. Plus the sizing is awesome.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts!


I was very torn between the 2 myself but went with the sunrise pastel, still waiting for it to arrive. I do love the kiragami too but not sure how I would use it...


----------



## mali94

Bagsbagsbaby said:


> Called LV yesterday to find out what ‘order pending validation means’ as I was stressing about my order for Unicorn Neverfull. They said that at their end it’s showing as a ‘submitted order’ and I will definitely get it but may have to wait up to 3 weeks. I’m so excited and seeing your photo pushes me over the edge. It’s absolutely beautiful ❤ that’s such a well taken photo. I hope you are loving your new items. I can’t wait!
> Also, it was only when looking at your photo that I realised that the side laces are different colours on each side. On the LV website one of the laces on show only exhibits the pink side inking so I hadn’t realised they are contrasting colours ❤


I’m waiting for my order too! I ordered through the store on 3rd April and my SA said that it would arrive to the store in 4-7 days but I couldn’t collect until the 15th but there’s no sign of it yet and LV customer service told me yesterday it hasn’t even shipped yet. Hopefully it arrives soon, I’m so excited! Hope yours arrives soon too!


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

mali94 said:


> I’m waiting for my order too! I ordered through the store on 3rd April and my SA said that it would arrive to the store in 4-7 days but I couldn’t collect until the 15th but there’s no sign of it yet and LV customer service told me yesterday it hasn’t even shipped yet. Hopefully it arrives soon, I’m so excited! Hope yours arrives soon too!


Looking forward to seeing your photos ❤️


----------



## south-of-france

Bagsbagsbaby said:


> Called LV yesterday to find out what ‘order pending validation means’ as I was stressing about my order for Unicorn Neverfull. They said that at their end it’s showing as a ‘submitted order’ and I will definitely get it but may have to wait up to 3 weeks. I’m so excited and seeing your photo pushes me over the edge. It’s absolutely beautiful ❤ that’s such a well taken photo. I hope you are loving your new items. I can’t wait!
> Also, it was only when looking at your photo that I realised that the side laces are different colours on each side. On the LV website one of the laces on show only exhibits the pink side inking so I hadn’t realised they are contrasting colours ❤


Aw thank you very much! I‘m glad you will definitely get it, it‘s really beautiful!


----------



## DrTr

milhouse13 said:


> Mine is on the way, but I'm worried it won't fit my 'In the Mood For Love' sunnies... they are huge lol  Are you able to fit your biggest pair in the case?


I posted some pages back 2 pairs of large sunnies, one Chanel oversized and on pair of blue aviators that are very large, in my mono eclipse version of the case.  It is the exact same size. I bet yours will fit!


----------



## brnicutie

south-of-france said:


> I had to add the sunglasses case


Congrats! The perfect pair.


----------



## ingenieux00

RetrofindsBirmingham said:


> Is anyone in this purse Forum in the Louis Vuitton Discord chat? Curious


Me!


----------



## brnicutie

bagsamplified said:


> This has probably been asked way earlier..
> 
> Which ZCP would you pick? Midnight Fuchsia or Sunrise Pastel?
> 
> I'm now thinking of getting the Kirigami as well, but might potentially sell one or both smaller pouches, I'm not a fan of the Khaki though that may change in person. Plus the sizing is awesome.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts!


I'm going to be no help. You know that I'm a neutral person, so I love the khaki colorway. When I showed my husband the Kirigami set and asked which one he liked best he picked the fuchsia.


----------



## 23adeline

Received my items 
Sunrise pastel OTG pm 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Midnight Fuchsia Neverfull


----------



## 23adeline

Is anyone eyeing on this Ellipse BB?
I used to think Ellipse is ugly, but few months ago I saw ellipse pouches on preowned website and started to think that it’s a beautiful bag… sign of getting old ?   
All those Ellipse pouches are selling at quite high price considering how small they are . Now that LV is coming out with Ellipse again, I immediately told my CS to place order for me. The tennis ball can be removed, so it’s ok for me


----------



## km09

milhouse13 said:


> Mine is on the way, but I'm worried it won't fit my 'In the Mood For Love' sunnies... they are huge lol  Are you able to fit your biggest pair in the case?


My La Grande Bellezza do not fit the way it’s intended. If I invert it, it is a bit snug and will zip.


----------



## kidrobot1

DrTr said:


> Yes, the coin card holder CCH is LV. I have three   Mine are fuschia, denim blue, amd mono eclipse reverse. They are considered men’s pieces. I also use a pocket organizer (also men’s) from LV if I want a tiny wallet, I have a fuschia. Here’s a pic of all my fuschia, the CCH and po are in front, and i showed an LV page for you in another pic. Good luck - it’s fun and sometimes stressful to decide what will work without access to all pieces.
> View attachment 5379831
> View attachment 5379832


Aww what beautiful pieces you have! Thank you for sharing the photo of your pieces and the one from the website. It’s so helpful. Do notes fit in the CCH or PO folded in half? Was the fuchsia a seasonal piece? Do you know whether they add new colors each season? I love your fuchsia one! I’ll have to keep a lookout for new colors! It would be nice if they made these in spring in the city colorways!


----------



## nicole0612

I totally missed this collection but really love the midnight fuchsia. Do you think it is worth picking something up at resale prices now?


----------



## bagsamplified

nicole0612 said:


> I totally missed this collection but really love the midnight fuchsia. Do you think it is worth picking something up at resale prices now?


It only just got released, I saw in my country that resale prices are ridiculous! I would ask for an order through LV


----------



## DrTr

kidrobot1 said:


> Aww what beautiful pieces you have! Thank you for sharing the photo of your pieces and the one from the website. It’s so helpful. Do notes fit in the CCH or PO folded in half? Was the fuchsia a seasonal piece? Do you know whether they add new colors each season? I love your fuchsia one! I’ll have to keep a lookout for new colors! It would be nice if they made these in spring in the city colorways!


Thank you!  Yes notes fit in the CCH folded in half, in the PO folded in quarters. I often put my cash in a key pouch, so the folds don’t bother me. Yes the fuschia and the denim were seasonal pieces from last year. Sometimes the cobalt blue shows up online in US - it seems to be permanent. Because they are all considered men’s pieces they don’t offer them in women’s canvas/leather. Of course I think they are totally gender neutral And I often like the colors of the men’s pieces better. HTH


----------



## nicole0612

bagsamplified said:


> It only just got released, I saw in my country that resale prices are ridiculous! I would ask for an order through LV


Yes, they are crazy! The only pieces I really want are the papillon bb and the Kirigami set and they are sold out in my country (USA). I will reach out to my SA just in case, thanks!


----------



## MsModernShopper

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, they are crazy! The only pieces I really want are the papillon bb and the Kirigami set and they are sold out in my country (USA). I will reach out to my SA just in case, thanks!


Both papillon colorways are available on the website right now


----------



## nicole0612

MsModernShopper said:


> Both papillon colorways are available on the website right now
> View attachment 5382618
> View attachment 5382619


Thank you so much! I last checked last night and it was out of stock. I appreciate it


----------



## MsModernShopper

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you so much! I last checked last night and it was out of stock. I appreciate it


You’re so welcome! I hope you get what you want


----------



## CAcker01

EljayaBisous22 said:


> Picked up my orders today! Thought I would share these two since I don't think anyone has posted pictures yet. I absolutely love both pieces! The purple is gorgeous!
> I am disappointed though with my order of the MD ZCP. Similar to another person mine had a weird defect on the one side of the stitching. Literally looked the exact same as their posted picture! So they ordered me a new one which is supposed to take 4-6. I don't mind waiting but with the 20% price increase and all of the various problems everyone has shared i have to say the quality is not matching the crazy prices.
> Literally as my SA is reordering me the ZCP someone grabbed my defective zcp off the counter top in front of me! I can't help but think that Louis in part relies on ppl ignoring the quality issues and just grabbing limited pieces regardless



loooooove the sunglasses case!!! so cute!!


----------



## CAcker01

23adeline said:


> Is anyone eyeing on this Ellipse BB?
> I used to think Ellipse is ugly, but few months ago I saw ellipse pouches on preowned website and started to think that it’s a beautiful bag… sign of getting old ?
> All those Ellipse pouches are selling at quite high price considering how small they are . Now that LV is coming out with Ellipse again, I immediately told my CS to place order for me. The tennis ball can be removed, so it’s ok for me
> View attachment 5382434


i also love this bag for its shape and the strap and top handle! i really adore a top handle. i can't wait to see your pics!!


----------



## missemarie33

23adeline said:


> Received my items
> Sunrise pastel OTG pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382376
> View attachment 5382379
> 
> Midnight Fuchsia Neverfull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382377
> View attachment 5382378


I think that OTG pm is the cutest,...so so cute


----------



## biibiin

Received the marshmallow sunrise pastel. It’s absolutely beautiful and I love how the strap also has the same colorway 
My only concern is the edge finish is a little thin on by zipper. The strap edge is finished nicely though.


----------



## snibor

biibiin said:


> Received the marshmallow sunrise pastel. It’s absolutely beautiful and I love how the strap also has the same colorway
> My only concern is the edge finish is a little thin on by zipper. The strap edge is finished nicely though.


Wow is this gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

biibiin said:


> Received the marshmallow sunrise pastel. It’s absolutely beautiful and I love how the strap also has the same colorway
> My only concern is the edge finish is a little thin on by zipper. The strap edge is finished nicely though.


Stunning! I am waiting for my khaki to arrive..Now you are making wonder if I should’ve gotten the pastel instead…


----------



## snibor

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Stunning! I am waiting for my khaki to arrive..Now you are making wonder if I should’ve gotten the pastel instead…


I don’t have it but I love the khaki!  I hope you love it


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

snibor said:


> I don’t have it but I love the khaki!  I hope you love it


Thank you!


----------



## Fashionlvoer

23adeline said:


> Received my items
> Sunrise pastel OTG pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382376
> View attachment 5382379
> 
> Midnight Fuchsia Neverfull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382377
> View attachment 5382378


Great choices


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> Received my items
> Sunrise pastel OTG pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382376
> View attachment 5382379
> 
> Midnight Fuchsia Neverfull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382377
> View attachment 5382378


Your photos really bring out the beauty of these colors !!  Congrats on these wonderful pieces....such eyecandy !!


----------



## brnicutie

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Stunning! I am waiting for my khaki to arrive..Now you are making wonder if I should’ve gotten the pastel instead…


I’m a neutral person. Khaki is definitely my pick. It’ll be much easier to match your clothes.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

brnicutie said:


> I’m a neutral person. Khaki is definitely my pick. It’ll be much easier to match your clothes.


My clothes are very neutral, no prints and casual. I have the papillon bb in pastel so I wanted something different and it was the only color the store had.


----------



## Mandamanda

I got the wapity - I don’t need another bag but I needed something from this collection.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Mandamanda said:


> I got the wapity - I don’t need another bag but I needed something from this collection.
> View attachment 5382882


Congratulations it’s beautiful! What color is the interior? The wapity and ZCP in sunrise pastel are tempting me from this collection.  I’m surprised they didn’t do a double zip in this too.


----------



## Cathindy

23adeline said:


> Is anyone eyeing on this Ellipse BB?
> I used to think Ellipse is ugly, but few months ago I saw ellipse pouches on preowned website and started to think that it’s a beautiful bag… sign of getting old ?
> All those Ellipse pouches are selling at quite high price considering how small they are . Now that LV is coming out with Ellipse again, I immediately told my CS to place order for me. The tennis ball can be removed, so it’s ok for me
> View attachment 5382434



I agree and I’m 26 but maybe I have an old soul then  I looove the shape but I’m a bit unsure about the white leather. Glad to see you placed an order, can’t wait for it to arrive to you


----------



## Mandamanda

Aliluvlv said:


> Congratulations it’s beautiful! What color is the interior? The wapity and ZCP in sunrise pastel are tempting me from this collection.  I’m surprised they didn’t do a double zip in this too.





It’s a pale lavender fabric - so pretty.


----------



## Babxie

Aliluvlv said:


> Congratulations it’s beautiful! What color is the interior? The wapity and ZCP in sunrise pastel are tempting me from this collection.  I’m surprised they didn’t do a double zip in this too.


I’ll go crazy for the double zip if they had one! They should’ve made one with one giant mono side and one small mono side. That’ll be perfect!


----------



## Cathindy

Babxie said:


> I’ll go crazy for the double zip if they had one! They should’ve made one with one giant mono side and one small mono side. That’ll be perfect!



Ohhhh yess!! I can totally imagine that, I love my double zip! I think one of my best mini bags


----------



## bigverne28

Wrong thread!


----------



## Moobarry12

If anyone was trying to purchase the Kirigami set from this new collection…its currently add to cart on the LV website


----------



## nicole0612

I would love an opinion for a bag to add for regular use this month: midnight fuscia canvas papillon bb or Bubblegram alma bb in noir? My 2 workhorse bags for work/kids/travel for the past 5 years were noir empreinte Montaigne bb until the glazing melted, then noir empreinte alma bb until the folded corners got scuffed, then last during pandemic life with a new baby at the time, the bright pink taigarma outdoor bumbag which I used on a crossbody chain (sorry if I got the name wrong). I see suggestions of these three practical and beloved bags in these 2 new offerings. The midnight fuscia canvas papillon bb is similar to my pink canvas taigarama bag and the Bubblegram alma bb is a cross between my 2 previous noir empreinte bags (both were deemed defective) but without the fragile corners of the empreinte alma. They are about the same price, so which one should I add now? Thanks!


----------



## octoberrrush

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I have decided to keep it. It can fit an iPhone without distortion and a small card holder or zcp with a key fob. I can get it to sit without rolling but it may roll if your‘re putting it down quickly. That would not be a deal breaker for me. I just put it down with items in it and it didn’t roll. I have my iphome, cancel card case and a LV zcp and room for a key fob with no distortion. I think I may regret it if I return it …


I just caved and ordered a Papillon bb in MF and this post helped my decision hahaha


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

octoberrrush said:


> I just caved and ordered a Papillon bb in MF and this post helped my decision hahaha


Yay!! I hope you love it and I’m glad I could help! I missed out on the last collection of the papillon and miss my original mono papillon. I ended up returning my mono loop for more items in this collection. I didn’t think I was going to like it as much as I do..


----------



## Aliluvlv

Babxie said:


> I’ll go crazy for the double zip if they had one! They should’ve made one with one giant mono side and one small mono side. That’ll be perfect!


 I know right?! It would have been perfect! Missed opportunity LV. 


Cathindy said:


> Ohhhh yess!! I can totally imagine that, I love my double zip! I think one of my best mini bags


 Ooohh that’s good to know you love yours!


----------



## octoberrrush

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Yay!! I hope you love it and I’m glad I could help! I missed out on the last collection of the papillon and miss my original mono papillon. I ended up returning my mono loop for more items in this collection. I didn’t think I was going to like it as much as I do..


I'm excited to receive it! I've completely fallen in love with Midnight Fuchsia and want everything in this color way. The coin purse is also another huge plus since they don't sell it on its own. Have you taken yours out yet?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

octoberrrush said:


> I'm excited to receive it! I've completely fallen in love with Midnight Fuchsia and want everything in this color way. The coin purse is also another huge plus since they don't sell it on its own. Have you taken yours out yet?


I bought the sunrise pastel papillon bb..I haven’t taken it out yet, almost nervous because it’s so pretty….the midnight fuchsia is stunning…I wasn’t sure about the color when it came out but I am starting to really like it…..


----------



## octoberrrush

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I bought the sunrise pastel papillon bb..I haven’t taken it out yet, almost nervous because it’s so pretty….the midnight fuchsia is stunning…I wasn’t sure about the color when it came out but I am starting to really like it…..


At first, I was 100% sunrise pastel too but then I saw MF in person and completely fell in love. I have a weakness for fuchsia for sure hahaha If only it was priced so we could've got both...


----------



## bagsamplified

nicole0612 said:


> I would love an opinion for a bag to add for regular use this month: midnight fuscia canvas papillon bb or Bubblegram alma bb in noir? My 2 workhorse bags for work/kids/travel for the past 5 years were noir empreinte Montaigne bb until the glazing melted, then noir empreinte alma bb until the folded corners got scuffed, then last during pandemic life with a new baby at the time, the bright pink taigarma outdoor bumbag which I used on a crossbody chain (sorry if I got the name wrong). I see suggestions of these three practical and beloved bags in these 2 new offerings. The midnight fuscia canvas papillon bb is similar to my pink canvas taigarama bag and the Bubblegram alma bb is a cross between my 2 previous noir empreinte bags (both were deemed defective) but without the fragile corners of the empreinte alma. They are about the same price, so which one should I add now? Thanks!



I don't own any of the 3 but I have tried both the Papillon in MF and the Outdoor Pouch, in fact your posts on it in another thread were really helpful when I was considering the pink Taigarama!

So I don't own them or any Alma but the Papillon is longer than the Outdoor Pouch, and perhaps softer/bouncier at the diameter because of its roundness. I felt like the Outdoor Pouch was too structured for me, which was why I didn't end up buying it. Also I feel like the Papillon is perhaps worn closer to the body, like towards natural waistline- but when I tried it in store I didn't play around with the strap adjustment too much, so it probably goes longer than when I tried it in store.

So the Papillon is a bit roomier/wider than the Outdoor because of its width being round. Also it comes with that extra coin purse which would be a plus for me over the Alma. The strap colour was also beautiful and would easily go with many other bags. Or you might wear a different strap with the Papillon!

Think the Papillon also has a small inner zip pocket.

I had a feeling the strap adjustment isn't very long, but that's better answered by anyone else who owns it. Sorry if I confused you more :S good luck deciding! Someone who owns these please help too 

Edit: also, the Alma BB- I wouldn't like that the handles might poke my stomach more given the shape and firm structure of the bag. It's such a cute bag otherwise, just not for me. The Papillon has handles too but given its shape I think it's more flexible. But, you've actually owned Almas so you'd know more how comfortable you are with them


----------



## nicole0612

octoberrrush said:


> I'm excited to receive it! I've completely fallen in love with Midnight Fuchsia and want everything in this color way. The coin purse is also another huge plus since they don't sell it on its own. Have you taken yours out yet?


I love the color also! Does the coin purse fit a couple of keys?


----------



## nicole0612

bagsamplified said:


> I don't own any of the 3 but I have tried both the Papillon in MF and the Outdoor Pouch, in fact your posts on it in another thread were really helpful when I was considering the pink Taigarama!
> 
> So I don't own them or any Alma but the Papillon is longer than the Outdoor Pouch, and perhaps softer/bouncier at the diameter because of its roundness. I felt like the Outdoor Pouch was too structured for me, which was why I didn't end up buying it. Also I feel like the Papillon is perhaps worn closer to the body, like towards natural waistline- but when I tried it in store I didn't play around with the strap adjustment too much, so it probably goes longer than when I tried it in store.
> 
> So the Papillon is a bit roomier/wider than the Outdoor because of its width being round. Also it comes with that extra coin purse which would be a plus for me over the Alma. The strap colour was also beautiful and would easily go with many other bags. Or you might wear a different strap with the Papillon!
> 
> Think the Papillon also has a small inner zip pocket.
> 
> I had a feeling the strap adjustment isn't very long, but that's better answered by anyone else who owns it. Sorry if I confused you more :S good luck deciding! Someone who owns these please help too
> 
> Edit: also, the Alma BB- I wouldn't like that the handles might poke my stomach more given the shape and firm structure of the bag. It's such a cute bag otherwise, just not for me. The Papillon has handles too but given its shape I think it's more flexible. But, you've actually owned Almas so you'd know more how comfortable you are with them


Thank you! This actually helps so much. You reminded me that I got the outdoor pouch just because I liked the color and it was the closest thing to a handbag in that color. I would definitely get the color craving satisfied in the Papillon bb as well. I don’t really like the strap of either (I have used an unbranded chain strap and a LV black strap from another bag with the outdoor, the canvas strap is just not me). One side of me thinks the Papillon is a lot of money for canvas, and that the alma is a really “good deal” for leather, but I guess the Papillon comes with the coin pouch also, which maybe is part of the price. I got the watercolor nano keepall, so I know I like these tiny colorful bags! Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## octoberrrush

nicole0612 said:


> I love the color also! Does the coin purse fit a couple of keys?


Not sure but that would depend on what kind of keys


----------



## 23adeline

OTG pm with strap of Speedy 20 khaki to match my new dumpling charm


----------



## octoberrrush

23adeline said:


> OTG pm with strap of Speedy 20 khaki to match my new dumpling charm
> View attachment 5384045


Looking good!!!


----------



## bagsamplified

Heeeelp- I like both!

Which would you pick?

I LOVE the Midnight Fuchsia Zippy Wallet and wanted it immediately, but realistically I'd probably use the Zippy Coin purse version of it more often and that's not in stock at the moment. 

I also don't know if the Midnight Fuchsia long wallet is stocked in my home country, it was unavailable nationally online there. 

Pastel is so pretty but MF sang to me more.

I am also being price conscious...

Ah decisions...


----------



## gagabag

bagsamplified said:


> Heeeelp- I like both!
> 
> Which would you pick?
> 
> I LOVE the Midnight Fuchsia Zippy Wallet and wanted it immediately, but realistically I'd probably use the Zippy Coin purse version of it more often and that's not in stock at the moment.
> 
> I also don't know if the Midnight Fuchsia long wallet is stocked in my home country, it was unavailable nationally online there.
> 
> Pastel is so pretty but MF sang to me more.
> 
> I am also being price conscious...
> 
> Ah decisions...
> 
> View attachment 5384134
> View attachment 5384135


MF is more beautiful to me but most of my nags are tiny so won’t fit the long wallet. I’d choose a more compact one…


----------



## Jumper

bagsamplified said:


> Heeeelp- I like both!
> 
> Which would you pick?
> 
> I LOVE the Midnight Fuchsia Zippy Wallet and wanted it immediately, but realistically I'd probably use the Zippy Coin purse version of it more often and that's not in stock at the moment.
> 
> I also don't know if the Midnight Fuchsia long wallet is stocked in my home country, it was unavailable nationally online there.
> 
> Pastel is so pretty but MF sang to me more.
> 
> I am also being price conscious...
> 
> Ah decisions...
> 
> View attachment 5384134
> View attachment 5384135


I’m at a lost too. Both have its merits. If I were to critic them, 

the small monogram logo side, MF looks nice, but the large logo side, the colours are a little harsher for MF.
Pastel is pretty and sweet, long wallets are kept in our hands and would it show signs of “darkening” where you would frequently hold? Zippy coin is small enough when handheld. If it darkens, at least it’s more even?
I’m not helping much.  But pick the one that sings to you more!!


----------



## bagsamplified

gagabag said:


> MF is more beautiful to me but most of my nags are tiny so won’t fit the long wallet. I’d choose a more compact one…


You are helping me save. I am grateful    thank you


----------



## bagsamplified

Jumper said:


> I’m at a lost too. Both have its merits. If I were to critic them,
> 
> the small monogram logo side, MF looks nice, but the large logo side, the colours are a little harsher for MF.
> Pastel is pretty and sweet, long wallets are kept in our hands and would it show signs of “darkening” where you would frequently hold? Zippy coin is small enough when handheld. If it darkens, at least it’s more even?
> I’m not helping much.  But pick the one that sings to you more!!


I think this is really helpful actually! At first I found the small mono on both colourways very loud and harsh. I'm not normally a mono person. But I've grown to love the colours. Very true about wear over time. I'd hate to feel like babying the lighter colourway. And I like your point about the evenness of the darkening with the coin purse  thanks so much!

I keep thinking of the long wallet as a clutch, but realistically it'd weigh down my bags more, too.


----------



## bagsamplified

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! This actually helps so much. You reminded me that I got the outdoor pouch just because I liked the color and it was the closest thing to a handbag in that color. I would definitely get the color craving satisfied in the Papillon bb as well. I don’t really like the strap of either (I have used an unbranded chain strap and a LV black strap from another bag with the outdoor, the canvas strap is just not me). One side of me thinks the Papillon is a lot of money for canvas, and that the alma is a really “good deal” for leather, but I guess the Papillon comes with the coin pouch also, which maybe is part of the price. I got the watercolor nano keepall, so I know I like these tiny colorful bags! Thanks for your thoughts!


The Midnight Fuchsia colour is amazing, I really love it too! Am looking at the wallets in thay colourway. 

The Papillon was a slip pocket, not zip pocket inside, but it's great it has an inside pocket! I have a Keepall XS and it has no inner pocket at all

I reckon too with children (I don't have kids but lots of kids around) the Papillon would be more carefree when running around than the Alma. And kids would probably love the bag shape! 

Yes, the coin purse is great as part of the price! Look forward to seeing what you pick!


----------



## octoberrrush

bagsamplified said:


> Heeeelp- I like both!
> 
> Which would you pick?
> 
> I LOVE the Midnight Fuchsia Zippy Wallet and wanted it immediately, but realistically I'd probably use the Zippy Coin purse version of it more often and that's not in stock at the moment.
> 
> I also don't know if the Midnight Fuchsia long wallet is stocked in my home country, it was unavailable nationally online there.
> 
> Pastel is so pretty but MF sang to me more.
> 
> I am also being price conscious...
> 
> Ah decisions...
> 
> View attachment 5384134
> View attachment 5384135


Sounds like you like the MF more so get that! I love MF so much that I caved and bought the papillon this morning because I know i would regret it once it’s all gone! Actually surprised they still have any in stock still


----------



## whitedollx

23adeline said:


> OTG pm with strap of Speedy 20 khaki to match my new dumpling charm
> View attachment 5384045


This is gorgeous! I didn’t like the otg because of the thick strap, but this is really nice!


----------



## whitedollx

Need some help please! 
For those with the petite sac plat in the new sunrise cw, how does the adjustable strap fit you?

Wondering if it has the same number of holes and length as the usual petite sac platin monogram.

Have tried the above but im onto the last hole and the bag sits a little too high for my liking.


----------



## bagsamplified

octoberrrush said:


> Sounds like you like the MF more so get that! I love MF so much that I caved and bought the papillon this morning because I know i would regret it once it’s all gone! Actually surprised they still have any in stock still


The Papillon is beautiful!! Congratulations, glad you could get it!


----------



## Penelopepursula

23adeline said:


> OTG pm with strap of Speedy 20 khaki to match my new dumpling charm
> View attachment 5384045


That dumpling charm is TOO cute!


----------



## CAcker01

whitedollx said:


> Need some help please!
> For those with the petite sac plat in the new sunrise cw, how does the adjustable strap fit you?
> 
> Wondering if it has the same number of holes and length as the usual petite sac platin monogram.
> 
> Have tried the above but im onto the last hole and the bag sits a little too high for my liking.



i am pretty sure someone posted the strap measurements somewhere yesterday on here. if i can find it, i will link it for you! but i have the bag and it's perfect for me at 5'3. i do have it on the longest strap because i like my bags to sit low. i hope this helps even a little!


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> OTG pm with strap of Speedy 20 khaki to match my new dumpling charm
> View attachment 5384045


Your bag is to die for and that strap is just perfect with it.


----------



## CAcker01

whitedollx said:


> Need some help please!
> For those with the petite sac plat in the new sunrise cw, how does the adjustable strap fit you?
> 
> Wondering if it has the same number of holes and length as the usual petite sac platin monogram.
> 
> Have tried the above but im onto the last hole and the bag sits a little too high for my liking.



i found the post with the mod pics!!! the gorgeous @Cathindy made a great, in-depth post and posted pics of her with the bag on! she is 5'7 and i have linked her review below!!



Cathindy said:


> Hahahaha, okay I'm here! And hope not to disappoint    get ready for story time!
> 
> Yesterday I went to the store to pick up my goodies. A few weeks ago I was also at the store because I've ordered a pair of sunnies from drop 1 but they where really big on me. I decided to also order the My Monogram Square sunnies because I loved the tortoise with the gold logos, so yes some of you where right the sunnies are in the smaller box  I really love them! The shades are nice and dark and have filter categorie 3 and they just wear so nice and robust. Really feels like having a piece of quality on your nose  If you would like to see how it fits my face sent me a PM and I will sent you a picture
> View attachment 5383177
> 
> 
> So next item you've all been waiting for, PSP  It came in a box for a shawl and when my SA openend the box I had to laugh so hard. The PSP is sooooo small and tiny it filled like 1/4th of the box  buttt it's the most lovebale tiny bag ever  I fell instantly in love! The canvas is super thick and sturdy, the glazing is TO DIE FOR, I couldn't find any flaw. This bag is truly really well made! The 3D logo's are everything, it has a really subtle glitter which you only see when the light reflects on it. Otherwise it looks matte.
> View attachment 5383167
> 
> View attachment 5383168
> 
> View attachment 5383169
> 
> View attachment 5383170
> 
> 
> Butttttt, this bag is small. Like the smallest I have I made some what fits pictures for you. It practically does only fit the essentials like a phone, cardholder/po and keys. And if you have a phone the size of a iPhone Max it will stick out and I wouldn't recommend this bag honestly. To stay positive, because the items have a thight fit I'm not afraid anything will fall out  another important thing to mention is the strap lenght. I like to carry my bags high, but this strap is short. On the modshots I wear it on the longest setting and it's not sitting low (I'm 170cm/5'7" for reference). So take that in consideration if you're taller or more curvy then me, it might not sit that well crossbody. And a final point of consideration, I think the 3D logo's are a bit vulnerable, I don't think they will come off over time but I think they might stratch with use and are prone for dents of sharp objects.
> View attachment 5383171
> 
> View attachment 5383172
> 
> View attachment 5383174
> 
> 
> Overall I'm really happy to have it and I wouldn't miss out on this collection! But I will never buy another bag like this because of it's size
> 
> I also tried the new fragrance and I hated it, sorry I did get some samples of Attrape Reves and Les Sable Roses and hope to make a final decision between these fragrances soon. And finally when I was all packed and good to go my SA came with the City of Stars bag with Easter Eggs inside, I was so surprised and happy! I felt like an important client  so I had an amazing day at the store! My SA is still looking out for Nano Speedy for me but I'm actually getting a bit of doubts to buy it. I also received the LV Match lookbook and had a good laugh over a new bag. It's a bucket bag with a key pouch on long chain attached to it, very "outstanding" as LV would call it themselves probably
> View attachment 5383178


----------



## whitedollx

CAcker01 said:


> i found the post with the mod pics!!! the gorgeous @Cathindy made a great, in-depth post and posted pics of her with the bag on! she is 5'7 and i have linked her review below!!


Thank you on finding this post dear!

Edited^ Realised that u replied previously too! I’m 5’5, so it seems that the strap is similar to the mono psp! So it’s gg to be a bit short for me sadly.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Still unsure about the NF but I am loving the little ray of sunshine! I love to collect the large Kirigami, (this season feels slightly wider which adds to its usability) and I inevitably sell the medium and small as I don’t use them, but I’m ok with that.




The lemon pochette, this color just brings such a smile to my face and the microfiber interior. love love love


Added my vintage Hermes web strap here, the gold is slightly richer on the strap but love the look and convenience.


thanks for letting me share


----------



## Cathindy

whitedollx said:


> Thank you on finding this post dear!
> 
> Edited^ Realised that u replied previously too! I’m 5’5, so it seems that the strap is similar to the mono psp! So it’s gg to be a bit short for me sadly.



Thank you @CAcker01 for helping out!

Small addition, I measured the strap length on the longest setting and it’s a total of 110cm including the clasps. Hope it helps


----------



## jsmile

Ever since someone told me the yellow mini pochette looks like a sponge, I can't unsee it


----------



## DrTr

Welp, poor quality strikes again. I was able to get the pastel sunglasses case (shipped from a boutique) but it is a mess. The zipper was installed improperly, creased, made the case uneven and there’s a quarter inch hole where the zipper should close. I have the mono eclipse case just like it and the quality is impeccable. The most disappointing thing is the boutique could have seen it if they had looked (and I also suspect it was a preorder someone declined due to the quality and that is how it became available).  It’s packed and ready for refund.  I’m not going to look for another one. Like many here, I’m starting to rotate bags and scarves and twillys etc instead of buying. The prices are nuts and the quality is so hit and miss. Hope everyone else’s purchases are perfect - at least my Kirigami was and I’m enjoying it!


----------



## EljayaBisous22

DrTr said:


> Welp, poor quality strikes again. I was able to get the pastel sunglasses case (shipped from a boutique) but it is a mess. The zipper was installed improperly, creased, made the case uneven and there’s a quarter inch hole where the zipper should close. I have the mono eclipse case just like it and the quality is impeccable. The most disappointing thing is the boutique could have seen it if they had looked (and I also suspect it was a preorder someone declined due to the quality and that is how it became available).  It’s packed and ready for refund.  I’m not going to look for another one. Like many here, I’m starting to rotate bags and scarves and twillys etc instead of buying. The prices are nuts and the quality is so hit and miss. Hope everyone else’s purchases are perfect - at least my Kirigami was and I’m enjoying it!


Oh nooooo! I am so sorry that this happened! It's really too bad and incredibly disappointing


----------



## DrTr

EljayaBisous22 said:


> Oh nooooo! I am so sorry that this happened! It's really too bad and incredibly disappointing


Thanks so much for your kindness. Love the colors and the purple inside, but it’s just too wonky for words!  Oh well, more $$ back in my wallet (probably a good thing   ). Tpfrs are always so kind and supportive


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Still unsure about the NF but I am loving the little ray of sunshine! I love to collect the large Kirigami, (this season feels slightly wider which adds to its usability) and I inevitably sell the medium and small as I don’t use them, but I’m ok with that.
> View attachment 5384356
> 
> View attachment 5384357
> 
> The lemon pochette, this color just brings such a smile to my face and the microfiber interior. love love love
> View attachment 5384358
> 
> Added my vintage Hermes web strap here, the gold is slightly richer on the strap but love the look and convenience.
> View attachment 5384360
> 
> thanks for letting me share


The NF is beautiful, I would keep it! What are you not sure about? I just got the yellow mini pochette!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

LVlvoe_bug said:


> The NF is beautiful, I would keep it! What are you not sure about? I just got the yellow mini pochette!


The yellow is such a perfect shade, congrats! Honestly its just the price, almost 3K for a %99 canvas bag. I think if it were closer to 2K I wouldn’t think twice.


----------



## Loriad

DrTr said:


> Welp, poor quality strikes again. I was able to get the pastel sunglasses case (shipped from a boutique) but it is a mess. The zipper was installed improperly, creased, made the case uneven and there’s a quarter inch hole where the zipper should close. I have the mono eclipse case just like it and the quality is impeccable. The most disappointing thing is the boutique could have seen it if they had looked (and I also suspect it was a preorder someone declined due to the quality and that is how it became available).  It’s packed and ready for refund.  I’m not going to look for another one. Like many here, I’m starting to rotate bags and scarves and twillys etc instead of buying. The prices are nuts and the quality is so hit and miss. Hope everyone else’s purchases are perfect - at least my Kirigami was and I’m enjoying it!


What a shame! Yes, those colors are beautiful, but how they send out such poorly made items at prices that keep climbing is really disappointing!


----------



## DrTr

On a happier note my Green Tag inserts from Etsy made specifically for the Kirigami Pastel arrived today and I love them!  With the felt tabs for the D rings there will be no wear on the canvas/leather. I probably won’t use the smallest one, but who knows.  I love using the largest including my BTP one from last year as a pretty small bag for a meal out. When I have the bag on the felt tabs don’t show. Really pleased with her quality and quick shipping.  Here are a few pics


----------



## nicole0612

octoberrrush said:


> Not sure but that would depend on what kind of keys


I usually have one house key and one car key fob. Thanks!


----------



## nicole0612

bagsamplified said:


> I think this is really helpful actually! At first I found the small mono on both colourways very loud and harsh. I'm not normally a mono person. But I've grown to love the colours. Very true about wear over time. I'd hate to feel like babying the lighter colourway. And I like your point about the evenness of the darkening with the coin purse  thanks so much!
> 
> I keep thinking of the long wallet as a clutch, but realistically it'd weigh down my bags more, too.


I think the small mono in MF is so beautiful!


----------



## nicole0612

bagsamplified said:


> The Midnight Fuchsia colour is amazing, I really love it too! Am looking at the wallets in thay colourway.
> 
> The Papillon was a slip pocket, not zip pocket inside, but it's great it has an inside pocket! I have a Keepall XS and it has no inner pocket at all
> 
> I reckon too with children (I don't have kids but lots of kids around) the Papillon would be more carefree when running around than the Alma. And kids would probably love the bag shape!
> 
> Yes, the coin purse is great as part of the price! Look forward to seeing what you pick!


Thank you! That helps, I tend to stuff my bags into a tote bag when running around with the kids, so the smaller papillon bb may have an advantage there! I love the print also! I wish there was a bag in the small MF mono, the wallet you are looking at is so pretty!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> The yellow is such a perfect shade, congrats! Honestly its just the price, almost 3K for a %99 canvas bag. I think if it were closer to 2K I wouldn’t think twice.


I couldn’t resist the yellow after seeing all the pics….I agree it’s pricey and they are just getting higher. It is a unique piece and if you love it and think you will use it you could justify the price that way…since you have it , would you regret it if you returned it?


----------



## bagsamplified

jsmile said:


> Ever since someone told me the yellow mini pochette looks like a sponge, I can't unsee it


Lol I hope you mean lemon sponge cake because that's what I see here !


----------



## amyFNP

DrTr said:


> On a happier note my Green Tag inserts from Etsy made specifically for the Kirigami Pastel arrived today and I love them!  With the felt tabs for the D rings there will be no wear on the canvas/leather. I probably won’t use the smallest one, but who knows.  I love using the largest including my BTP one from last year as a pretty small bag for a meal out. When I have the bag on the felt tabs don’t show. Really pleased with her quality and quick shipping.  Here are a few pics
> 
> View attachment 5384471
> View attachment 5384472
> View attachment 5384473


Love and so versatile!!!!


----------



## DrTr

Loriad said:


> What a shame! Yes, those colors are beautiful, but how they send out such poorly made items at prices that keep climbing is really disappointing!


I know - thanks Loriad. Luckily I don’t see much coming up that I’m interested in so a break from LV purchases for awhile. And now that spring will truly be here soon, not inside as much to shop!!


----------



## nicole0612

Thanks for the help everyone! I ordered the MF papillon BB!
I appreciate the help so much, I take a break from LV for a stretch, and then I come back and buy five things at once because the prints and designs are so joyful!
I have a feeling it’s very hard to find, but I remember seeing the mono fruit charms ages ago when the images first came out. I did not realize they were for this season until I saw someone post their orange charm in the April purchases thread. Is there any chance to find a mono fruit charm somewhere still?
Thanks!


----------



## brnicutie

bagsamplified said:


> You are helping me save. I am grateful    thank you


Yes, compact wallets are the way to go. I never use my full sized ones. They take up too much room.


----------



## bagsamplified

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks for the help everyone! I ordered the MF papillon BB!
> I appreciate the help so much, I take a break from LV for a stretch, and then I come back and buy five things at once because the prints and designs are so joyful!
> I have a feeling it’s very hard to find, but I remember seeing the mono fruit charms ages ago when the images first came out. I did not realize they were for this season until I saw someone post their orange charm in the April purchases thread. Is there any chance to find a mono fruit charm somewhere still?
> Thanks!


Congrats on your new Papillon!! I'm so excited for you! 
The fruit wasn't that long ago, maybe it's still orderable or able to be put on waitlist?


----------



## nicole0612

bagsamplified said:


> Congrats on your new Papillon!! I'm so excited for you!
> The fruit wasn't that long ago, maybe it's still orderable or able to be put on waitlist?


Thank you!! Thanks for your opinion as well 
I texted my SA about the charm but she has never heard of it. She is so sweet but not very up on product info. I would rather shop with a sweet sales associate and get my info here though!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you!! Thanks for your opinion as well
> I texted my SA about the charm but she has never heard of it. She is so sweet but not very up on product info. I would rather shop with a sweet sales associate and get my info here though!


You can do a search on another country website for availability. I did a search and did not show availability for the lemon or Orange in the US. I’m not sure if it’s still order-able? I thought about it but they were so expensive I wasn’t sure it was worth it for a bag charm but they were so cute…


----------



## bagsamplified

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you!! Thanks for your opinion as well
> I texted my SA about the charm but she has never heard of it. She is so sweet but not very up on product info. I would rather shop with a sweet sales associate and get my info here though!


I think it was this one? https://au.louisvuitton.com/eng-au/products/orange-pouch-monogram-other-nvprod3410044v/M81245 

It was released in January so not too long ago. Limited yes but you never know. I first saw it in my country around late February.


----------



## Moobarry12

So my nano noe finally arrived today and it looks so awkward on me. Im 5ft9.5in. I put it on the last hole on the strap and it fits me like the bum bag should fit on the last setting lol it reaches no where near my hip. I just ordered the nano speedy as well yesterday. Now I’m thinking both bags will have to go back. Does anyone have any strap suggestions? I really wanted these bags but I feel like I can’t even wear it unless I carry it as a top handle bag. Now I’m thinking I should just return both bags and just splurge on the next launch. I’m a bit disappointed.


----------



## nicole0612

@LVlvoe_bug @bagsamplified Thank you both so much! Wish me luck


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

nicole0612 said:


> @LVlvoe_bug @bagsamplified Thank you both so much! Wish me luck


Which are you looking for the orange or the lemon? I hope you can find it!!!


----------



## nicole0612

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Which are you looking for the orange or the lemon? I hope you can find it!!!


The orange! I am so silly but it is really cute!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

nicole0612 said:


> The orange! I am so silly but it is really cute!


Not silly at all, it is super cute! I hope you can find it!


----------



## nicole0612

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Not silly at all, it is super cute! I hope you can find it!


Thank you!!


----------



## Iamminda

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks for the help everyone! I ordered the MF papillon BB!
> I appreciate the help so much, I take a break from LV for a stretch, and then I come back and buy five things at once because the prints and designs are so joyful!
> I have a feeling it’s very hard to find, but I remember seeing the mono fruit charms ages ago when the images first came out. I did not realize they were for this season until I saw someone post their orange charm in the April purchases thread. Is there any chance to find a mono fruit charm somewhere still?
> Thanks!



Hi Nicole. Not sure if it has been brought up already but you may want to email the digital concierge. I know they can sometimes order things SAs can’t.  Victoria is really nice.  Good luck 

Concierge@contact.louisvuitton.com

Also if you have IG, there’s a Bloomingdales SA who is supposed very good at hunting down hard to find LV items.  I haven’t used her personally but her clients‘ testimonial posts seem to support this claim.

bayarealuxuryshopper2


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you!!


Keep an eye out on reseller sites and maybe follow FoxyLV On IG...She posts a lot of people selling items…..


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you!!


Found the lemon but asking is way over retail..Not sure if person on IG still has it for sale…


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> On a happier note my Green Tag inserts from Etsy made specifically for the Kirigami Pastel arrived today and I love them!  With the felt tabs for the D rings there will be no wear on the canvas/leather. I probably won’t use the smallest one, but who knows.  I love using the largest including my BTP one from last year as a pretty small bag for a meal out. When I have the bag on the felt tabs don’t show. Really pleased with her quality and quick shipping.  Here are a few pics
> 
> View attachment 5384471
> View attachment 5384472
> View attachment 5384473


Gorgeous trio!!


----------



## maxynot

nicole0612 said:


> The orange! I am so silly but it is really cute!


See if you can stalk the website (if you’re in USA) I had no luck getting the orange through my ca or digital concierge but one night it was randomly available!! Also saw the keepall charm in stock recently. Hopefully you can get it


----------



## nicole0612

Iamminda said:


> Hi Nicole. Not sure if it has been brought up already but you may want to email the digital concierge. I know they can sometimes order things SAs can’t.  Victoria is really nice.  Good luck
> 
> Concierge@contact.louisvuitton.com
> 
> Also if you have IG, there’s a Bloomingdales SA who is supposed very good at hunting down hard to find LV items.  I haven’t used her personally but her clients‘ testimonial posts seem to support this claim.
> 
> bayarealuxuryshopper2


Thank you IM!! Will try these leads


----------



## nicole0612

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Keep an eye out on reseller sites and maybe follow FoxyLV On IG...She posts a lot of people selling items…..


Great idea, thank you. I think retail is probably my upper limit for this charm, it’s about $1.5k! I did follow some on eBay though, so I might just get tempted after all. I really like Foxy, she is always really sweet and always answers my messages like I am a personal friend, even though I’m sure she gets a million every day. I think she’s a really sweet person!


----------



## nicole0612

maxynot said:


> See if you can stalk the website (if you’re in USA) I had no luck getting the orange through my ca or digital concierge but one night it was randomly available!! Also saw the keepall charm in stock recently. Hopefully you can get it


Thank you so much! Now that I have the item code I can stalk it! This season has so many cute things, I can tell I will be buying at least a few cities by the time I am done.


----------



## Babxie

DrTr said:


> Welp, poor quality strikes again. I was able to get the pastel sunglasses case (shipped from a boutique) but it is a mess. The zipper was installed improperly, creased, made the case uneven and there’s a quarter inch hole where the zipper should close. I have the mono eclipse case just like it and the quality is impeccable. The most disappointing thing is the boutique could have seen it if they had looked (and I also suspect it was a preorder someone declined due to the quality and that is how it became available).  It’s packed and ready for refund.  I’m not going to look for another one. Like many here, I’m starting to rotate bags and scarves and twillys etc instead of buying. The prices are nuts and the quality is so hit and miss. Hope everyone else’s purchases are perfect - at least my Kirigami was and I’m enjoying it!


Oh no.. sorry that happened. That definitely doesn’t feel good! It’s almost like drawing lottery now to get an LV item without quality issues..


----------



## shopgirl12521

DrTr said:


> Maybe, but with my protection spray my 20 speedy handles are great. I think overall the white and tennis ball charm color just looks strange to me. Of course since I’m not buying anymore speedy’s it doesn’t matter  was just shocked by the combo. The match collection isn’t my cup of tea with the fabric bags, but I know some might love it.



what Protectant spray do you use? I used Apple brand and still ended up withsweat marks


----------



## octoberrrush

DrTr said:


> Welp, poor quality strikes again. I was able to get the pastel sunglasses case (shipped from a boutique) but it is a mess. The zipper was installed improperly, creased, made the case uneven and there’s a quarter inch hole where the zipper should close. I have the mono eclipse case just like it and the quality is impeccable. The most disappointing thing is the boutique could have seen it if they had looked (and I also suspect it was a preorder someone declined due to the quality and that is how it became available).  It’s packed and ready for refund.  I’m not going to look for another one. Like many here, I’m starting to rotate bags and scarves and twillys etc instead of buying. The prices are nuts and the quality is so hit and miss. Hope everyone else’s purchases are perfect - at least my Kirigami was and I’m enjoying it!


Sorry to hear about your experience! I know how frustrating it is to get something that simply isn't up to standard. I also feel like the staff don't do a double check on quality before sending anything out which is annoying when I open my box with excitement and that just ends up in disappointment - super anti climactic. 
Anyway, enjoy the beautiful Kirigami!


----------



## GAN

So many pretty items here...  thank you for sharing! I finally managed to hook up the d rings of my new cosmetic pouch,  not easy feat as the loop is very tight and tiny. Hope I did not scratch the inside. Now I can use it as a crossbody pouch. I love the colors so much,  making me take  astep back if i should consider to add the neverfull in this colorway. For those having the pastel sunrise NF, will you feel the color might be hard to match or maintain? Or color transfer ? My wardrobe mostly black or dark colors. I think this color might lighten up my black clothing but I do worry about color transfer. I don't have a neverfull but onthego mm does not come in this colorway.

Dilemma ..


----------



## 23adeline

whitedollx
[QUOTE="whitedollx said:


> This is gorgeous! I didn’t like the otg because of the thick strap, but this is really nice!


I find the thick strap is only comfortable for crossbody, not for shoulder carry because it slips down  but it’s weird to wear OTG pm crossbody… my CA will order the Marshmallow shoulder strap for me if the spare part ordering is open, otherwise I’ll use this strap or even the black or white  strap


----------



## 23adeline

GAN said:


> So many pretty items here...  thank you for sharing! I finally managed to hook up the d rings of my new cosmetic pouch,  not easy feat as the loop is very tight and tiny. Hope I did not scratch the inside. Now I can use it as a crossbody pouch. I love the colors so much,  making me take  astep back if i should consider to add the neverfull in this colorway. For those having the pastel sunrise NF, will you feel the color might be hard to match or maintain? Or color transfer ? My wardrobe mostly black or dark colors. I think this color might lighten up my black clothing but I do worry about color transfer. I don't have a neverfull but onthego mm does not come in this colorway.
> 
> Dilemma ..
> 
> View attachment 5385017
> 
> 
> View attachment 5385018


Just buy it , the colours goes very well with your black / dark colour wardrobe. Not hard to maintain canvas bags.


----------



## 23adeline

My whole Spring In The City collection, still waiting for Sunset 
Ordered Sunset Khaki sneakers but not here yet


----------



## GAN

23adeline said:


> My whole Spring In The City collection, still waiting for Sunset
> Ordered Sunset Khaki sneakers but not here yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5385031


wow you almost got all the pretty stuff from this collection! Loved it and your NF is stunning! Somehow, I cant take this color as too striking for me to use it at work. Congrats again on scoring the beautiful pieces.


----------



## DrTr

Moobarry12 said:


> So my nano noe finally arrived today and it looks so awkward on me. Im 5ft9.5in. I put it on the last hole on the strap and it fits me like the bum bag should fit on the last setting lol it reaches no where near my hip. I just ordered the nano speedy as well yesterday. Now I’m thinking both bags will have to go back. Does anyone have any strap suggestions? I really wanted these bags but I feel like I can’t even wear it unless I carry it as a top handle bag. Now I’m thinking I should just return both bags and just splurge on the next launch. I’m a bit disappointed.


How disappointing for you. Us taller folks have a hard time with LV straps fitting as a true crossbody sometimes. I know some here have gotten vachetta straps from LV, Amazon, or my personal favorite Mautto, whatever length you need. If you love the bags maybe put them on with a trap that works for you from something else and measure the strap for a perfect custom order. HTH


----------



## DrTr

Babxie said:


> Oh no.. sorry that happened. That definitely doesn’t feel good! It’s almost like drawing lottery now to get an LV item without quality issues..


thanks- I agree. Not living near a boutique where I can see something before buying is not ideal. 


octoberrrush said:


> Sorry to hear about your experience! I know how frustrating it is to get something that simply isn't up to standard. I also feel like the staff don't do a double check on quality before sending anything out which is annoying when I open my box with excitement and that just ends up in disappointment - super anti climactic.
> Anyway, enjoy the beautiful Kirigami!


Thanks - and the quality disappointment is way too common here among those of us that love LV. It results in the hassle of packing and shipping back. Oh well, the recent insane prices coupled with 2 quality issues lately makes it easier to take a much needed break from new things at LV.


----------



## DrTr

shopgirl12521 said:


> what Protectant spray do you use? I used Apple brand and still ended up withsweat marks


I think it’s called Colloni. I spray it on a white cloth and wipe on vachetta directly, and so far it has worked very well.


----------



## DrTr

GAN said:


> So many pretty items here...  thank you for sharing! I finally managed to hook up the d rings of my new cosmetic pouch,  not easy feat as the loop is very tight and tiny. Hope I did not scratch the inside. Now I can use it as a crossbody pouch. I love the colors so much,  making me take  astep back if i should consider to add the neverfull in this colorway. For those having the pastel sunrise NF, will you feel the color might be hard to match or maintain? Or color transfer ? My wardrobe mostly black or dark colors. I think this color might lighten up my black clothing but I do worry about color transfer. I don't have a neverfull but onthego mm does not come in this colorway.
> 
> Dilemma ..
> 
> View attachment 5385017
> 
> 
> View attachment 5385018


Love your nails! And your modification to your pouch. If you love the print, why not get the NF? It’s a great bag (Full disclosure - I have 5    - 3 canvas LE and two leather).  And we know for sure once a limited edition comes and goes, it’s gone!


----------



## octoberrrush

23adeline said:


> My whole Spring In The City collection, still waiting for Sunset
> Ordered Sunset Khaki sneakers but not here yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5385031


Wow! Lucky you! What a great collection from this season


----------



## Mandamanda

This showed up on the website and I ordered it immediately. I didn’t think I wanted it, but when I got the wapity I wanted another piece! I can’t do a bag but I love this collection.


----------



## nicole0612

23adeline said:


> My whole Spring In The City collection, still waiting for Sunset
> Ordered Sunset Khaki sneakers but not here yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5385031


So pretty! You always choose the nicest items.


----------



## DrTr

Yay!  My last purchase from ss22 arrived today (a shout out to my UPS guy - he actually left me a cell number because I missed the signature delivery and came back!! He’s been so kind during the pandemic). I fell in love with this piece, and those of you that posted yours made it worse   (better really). It arrived today and I’m definitely in Lvoe!!! Presenting my mono color box I likely will keep my H slg’s, maybe a few LV slg’s. I also have an anemone H Ulysses notebook I adore, so I’m going to figure out some way to display. It’s a really nice MIF box. What a treat to get something so well made!


----------



## snibor

DrTr said:


> Yay!  My last purchase from ss22 arrived today (a shout out to my UPS guy - he actually left me a cell number because I missed the signature delivery and came back!! He’s been so kind during the pandemic). I fell in love with this piece, and those of you that posted yours made it worse   (better really). It arrived today and I’m definitely in Lvoe!!! Presenting my mono color box I likely will keep my H slg’s, maybe a few LV slg’s. I also have an anemone H Ulysses notebook I adore, so I’m going to figure out some way to display. It’s a really nice MIF box. What a treat to get something so we’ll made!
> 
> View attachment 5385466
> View attachment 5385467
> View attachment 5385468
> View attachment 5385469
> View attachment 5385470


Congrats!  And what an awesome ups guy!


----------



## DrTr

snibor said:


> Congrats!  And what an awesome ups guy!


He really is - it has been the same man for probably the last 5 years, and we chat - especially during early pandemic days when it was so scary. Sent him with ”lunch money“ or bottled water sometimes and thanked him often for risking himself during Covid. He was a true lifesaver! And what a sweetheart today - he didn’t have to come back by but so glad he did! This box is beautiful - love the colored parts of the logo.


----------



## Fashionlvoer

23adeline said:


> My whole Spring In The City collection, still waiting for Sunset
> Ordered Sunset Khaki sneakers but not here yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5385031


Amazing! Congrats!


----------



## 23adeline

GAN said:


> wow you almost got all the pretty stuff from this collection! Loved it and your NF is stunning! Somehow, I cant take this color as too striking for me to use it at work. Congrats again on scoring the beautiful pieces.


Thanks !
It‘s very striking and makes me happy when I look at it, I bought it even though I feel it’s too big as a daily handbag because I think Midnight Fuchsia looks the better on NF than papillon bb 


octoberrrush said:


> Wow! Lucky you! What a great collection from this season


Thanks !


Fashionlvoer said:


> Amazing! Congrats!


Thanks !


nicole0612 said:


> So pretty! You always choose the nicest items.


Haha! Thanks ! You know I had hard time choosing from this collection, especially the Midnight fuchsia .

My Midnight Fuchsia Neverfull today, see how big is it even after I cinched it


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> Yay!  My last purchase from ss22 arrived today (a shout out to my UPS guy - he actually left me a cell number because I missed the signature delivery and came back!! He’s been so kind during the pandemic). I fell in love with this piece, and those of you that posted yours made it worse   (better really). It arrived today and I’m definitely in Lvoe!!! Presenting my mono color box I likely will keep my H slg’s, maybe a few LV slg’s. I also have an anemone H Ulysses notebook I adore, so I’m going to figure out some way to display. It’s a really nice MIF box. What a treat to get something so well made!
> 
> View attachment 5385466
> View attachment 5385467
> View attachment 5385468
> View attachment 5385469
> View attachment 5385470


What a lovely ups guy! It’s these small gestures of kindness that make our day right?! I’m so happy he was able to come back. Anyhow, your LV box is gorgeous!  The blue interior is Devine. I love how you have already put your slgs in there. Great use of it! Enjoy your new treat!


----------



## DrTr

Bumbles said:


> What a lovely ups guy! It’s these small gestures of kindness that make our day right?! I’m so happy he was able to come back. Anyhow, your LV box is gorgeous!  The blue interior is Devine. I love how you have already put your slgs in there. Great use of it! Enjoy your new treat!


Thank you Bumbles You are always kind, and yes, those kind human connections especially when a surprise are part of what makes our day! Thanks - I think I had those in there 5 minutes after opening the box - I love my H slg blue pink purple rainbow. This will be my last purchase for awhile, and it’s fun to just sit and look at it.


----------



## Cathindy

wrong thread


----------



## bagsamplified

What do you guys think about the Illustre bag charms? Are they worth it? Any other use besides bag charm or key holder? Cheers


----------



## Moobarry12

DrTr said:


> How disappointing for you. Us taller folks have a hard time with LV straps fitting as a true crossbody sometimes. I know some here have gotten vachetta straps from LV, Amazon, or my personal favorite Mautto, whatever length you need. If you love the bags maybe put them on with a trap that works for you from something else and measure the strap for a perfect custom order. HTH


Thank you for the suggestion. I ordered a few straps after reading your comment  I’m hoping I can make it work!


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

So foxy posted the redesigned toilette multi


----------



## whitedollx

23adeline said:


> I find the thick strap is only comfortable for crossbody, not for shoulder carry because it slips down  but it’s weird to wear OTG pm crossbody… my CA will order the Marshmallow shoulder strap for me if the spare part ordering is open, otherwise I’ll use this strap or even the black or white  strap



You are right, i didn’t realise it slips down!
Just wished that it came in a thinner and leather strap




23adeline said:


> My whole Spring In The City collection, still waiting for Sunset
> Ordered Sunset Khaki sneakers but not here yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5385031


Oh my gosh, this is such a gorgeous collection!


----------



## whitedollx

Deleted


----------



## _jlv

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> So foxy posted the redesigned toilette multi


Ugh, I shouldn't want this but why do I want it?  I don't have a TP 26 or 15 yet...

More pics:


----------



## EljayaBisous22

bagsamplified said:


> What do you guys think about the Illustre bag charms? Are they worth it? Any other use besides bag charm or key holder? Cheers


Hi i got the illustre charm in the MF and it is so pretty! I attached my two pictures in case you didn't see on earlier page. 
I have the key cles so I have not 100% decided what to do exactly with it. I purchased because I just completely fell in love with how the colour way looks on the little charm - I think it is better than how the canvass is on the ZCP (which I also ordered but I am waiting for a replacement - initial one had a defect). I am sorry, not sure how helpful my comments are. I just love the striking purple colour and ordered it since I was not purchasing a bag this year.


----------



## bagsamplified

EljayaBisous22 said:


> Hi i got the illustre charm in the MF and it is so pretty! I attached my two pictures in case you didn't see on earlier page.
> I have the key cles so I have not 100% decided what to do exactly with it. I purchased because I just completely fell in love with how the colour way looks on the little charm - I think it is better than how the canvass is on the ZCP (which I also ordered but I am waiting for a replacement - initial one had a defect). I am sorry, not sure how helpful my comments are. I just love the striking purple colour and ordered it since I was not purchasing a bag this year.


This is very helpful, thank you! I hope your ZCP comes without any issues, it's a beautiful colourway! I'm not normally used to bag charms, but this colourway is so beautiful, and it's a way for me to save while still enjoying the collection  thanks for your pics!


----------



## EljayaBisous22

bagsamplified said:


> This is very helpful, thank you! I hope your ZCP comes without any issues, it's a beautiful colourway! I'm not normally used to bag charms, but this colourway is so beautiful, and it's a way for me to save while still enjoying the collection  thanks for your pics!


You are very welcome!  Exactly my thoughts too !! I was tempted by the papillon but at $3700 Cdn I couldn't justify it. Instead some SLGs. Fingers crossed for no more defected items for anyone!


----------



## LVtingting

Walked pass by Kate Spade on April 18th in the mall. Looks like they beat LV to the Match lol


----------



## octoberrrush

Midnight Fuchsia papillon has completely stolen my heart! It actually turned out bigger than I thought based off the comments on here - fits all the essentials and so stunning


----------



## nicole0612

octoberrrush said:


> View attachment 5386663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Fuchsia papillon has completely stolen my heart! It actually turned out bigger than I thought based off the comments on here - fits all the essentials and so stunning


Congrats on this cutie!


----------



## Emphosix

M81457



M81456


----------



## Emphosix

M81484


----------



## IloveplantsandLV

Emphosix said:


> M81457
> View attachment 5386678
> 
> 
> M81456
> View attachment 5386679


Oooh these look great! Thanks for sharing @Emphosix


----------



## MissyExile

Emphosix said:


> M81457
> View attachment 5386678
> 
> 
> M81456
> View attachment 5386679


Thank you so much for sharing @Emphosix ! Do you have any images of the stardust collection ?


----------



## Moobarry12

Emphosix said:


> M81457
> View attachment 5386678
> 
> 
> M81456
> View attachment 5386679


Are these speedy nanos?


----------



## DrTr

Moobarry12 said:


> Are these speedy nanos?


They look more like the me ‘s keepall xs design to me. Not exact but it’s the same shape as my xs keepalls. Hmmm


----------



## EljayaBisous22

octoberrrush said:


> View attachment 5386663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Fuchsia papillon has completely stolen my heart! It actually turned out bigger than I thought based off the comments on here - fits all the essentials and so stunning


Absolutely gorgeous! Enjoy this beauty!


----------



## bagsamplified

octoberrrush said:


> View attachment 5386663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Fuchsia papillon has completely stolen my heart! It actually turned out bigger than I thought based off the comments on here - fits all the essentials and so stunning


It's Beautiful!!! Congratulations !


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

It seems LV raised the price of Felicie spring in the city from $1620 to $1760

When I first saw the bag, I thought its marked price was kinda weird because it was the same as a regular empreinte felicie. But the normal practice they mark up a bit (no, a lot) for the "seasonal" items.


----------



## maxynot

DrTr said:


> They look more like the me ‘s keepall xs design to me. Not exact but it’s the same shape as my xs keepalls. Hmmm


I think they’re still nano speedys since the keepall xs has two bands on the side


----------



## DrTr

maxynot said:


> I think they’re still nano speedys since the keepall xs has two bands on the side


They might be but one of my keepall xs doesn’t have side bands. I don’t know what they will call it, but it just reminded me of an xs, which of course looks something like a speedy. Curious minds want to know!


----------



## NYCchihuahua

Any info on this????


----------



## Leezelee

Marie. Alyssa said:


> It seems LV raised the price of Felicie spring in the city from $1620 to $1760
> 
> When I first saw the bag, I thought its marked price was kinda weird because it was the same as a regular empreinte felicie. But the normal practice they mark up a bit (no, a lot) for the "seasonal" items.



I actually got it for $1560 plus tax (in the US) and now see it at $1760!


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

Leezelee said:


> I actually got it for $1560 plus tax (in the US) and now see it at $1760!


I think you are right, should be $1560 to $1760


----------



## Cathindy

NYCchihuahua said:


> Any info on this????



It’s in the Lookbook of the Match Collection, sku is M20747 and the price is €3200/$4350. There’s no release date mentioned but other Match collection items release on May 12.


----------



## kkatrina

maxynot said:


> I’ve had the orange for about a week and I’ve been having fun with it! Definitely bigger than I thought and I love how extra it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377555
> View attachment 5377556


Omg that is adorable!!!! Especially on the Alma, totally extra but I love it!!


----------



## kkatrina

maxynot said:


> i can fit my car keys and key fob, hand sanitizer, I think AirPods too. It’s definitely spacious but because of the sphere shape stuff like cards don’t fit


Omg!!! This has a purpose??  I’m literally blown away because I’ve thought it was just a cute charm lol! What a win


----------



## THE_Lena

I love the Sunrise Pastel print. Wish it came in a Speedy.


----------



## NYCchihuahua

Cathindy said:


> It’s in the Lookbook of the Match Collection, sku is M20747 and the price is €3200/$4350. There’s no release date mentioned but other Match collection items release on May 12.


Thank you


----------



## LL777

First day outing! Perfect day for this summer bag


----------



## bagsamplified

LL777 said:


> First day outing! Perfect day for this summer bag


This is absolutely beautiful! Congratulations   how comfortable is it to carry? How heavy did you find it?


----------



## ProShopper1

LL777 said:


> First day outing! Perfect day for this summer bag


  Would love to know what kind of outfit you paired it with!


----------



## Jumper

Emphosix said:


> Bubblegram
> 
> M59793
> View attachment 5351763
> 
> 
> M59799
> View attachment 5351764
> 
> 
> M59800
> View attachment 5351765



Hi @Emphosix just want to check if you know what is the launch date for bubblegram range?


----------



## 23adeline

Sunrise Pastel Onthego with Speedy 20 strap and tag


----------



## ArielS

I just picked up my new baby yesterday. She's gorgeous. The corners are a bit wrinkly. Is this the same for all otg pm?


----------



## Emphosix

Jumper said:


> Hi @Emphosix just want to check if you know what is the launch date for bubblegram range?


Should be launching this Friday online. Some stores have these products already


----------



## ArielS

Swapping straps between otg pm and psp


----------



## LL777

bagsamplified said:


> This is absolutely beautiful! Congratulations   how comfortable is it to carry? How heavy did you find it?


Thank you! I have 5 OTGs. For me it’s an ideal bag, I’m tall and the bag fits my frame just perfectly. I find that the canvas is softer that the canvas of the reverse OTG and it’s not heavy at all when it’s empty.


----------



## kadya

I’ve been glued to this thread and LOVING everyone’s reveals!!  I’m purposefully avoiding the LV store because sunrise pastel has REALLY caught my eye and I have no self-control lol…I’m holding out for HD pics of the stardust empreinte because I think I’ll like it a little better. Hoping they’ll come soon since it’s supposed to release in June. (I would get both collections if the LV fairy gave money out too )


----------



## maxynot

kadya said:


> I’ve been glued to this thread and LOVING everyone’s reveals!!  I’m purposefully avoiding the LV store because sunrise pastel has REALLY caught my eye and I have no self-control lol…I’m holding out for HD pics of the stardust empreinte because I think I’ll like it a little better. Hoping they’ll come soon since it’s supposed to release in June. (I would get both collections if the LV fairy gave money out too )


I’m with you. Also waiting for the stardust and I want a beige speedy or pink nano speedy


----------



## nicole0612

maxynot said:


> I’m with you. Also waiting for the stardust and I want a beige speedy or pink nano speedy


Same for me! I am hoping for the turquoise speedy 20 or pink speedy nano, depending on how light the color is (very pale pink may be too high maintenance for me). I want something in the lilac also, so maybe a SLG.


----------



## lori_s

From what I’ve seen of stardust with the mixed colors I’m not feelin it. I heard some sparkly solid color items are coming. I can’t wait to see those!


----------



## ArielS

nicole0612 said:


> Same for me! I am hoping for the turquoise speedy 20 or pink speedy nano, depending on how light the color is (very pale pink may be too high maintenance for me). I want something in the lilac also, so maybe a SLG.


Turquoise speedy 20 does sound amazing!! Also look forward to see neonoe bb!!!


----------



## Penelopepursula

nicole0612 said:


> Same for me! I am hoping for the turquoise speedy 20 or pink speedy nano, depending on how light the color is (very pale pink may be too high maintenance for me). I want something in the lilac also, so maybe a SLG.


Have you seen a photo of a turquoise Speedy 20? That would be amazing!


----------



## lori_s

I have a photo. It’s like turquoise and a light color mixed in with silver hardware. The pink has yellow in it and I saw it in a multi pochette.


----------



## ArielS

lori_s said:


> I have a photo. It’s like turquoise and a light color mixed in with silver hardware. The pink has yellow in it and I saw it in a multi pochette.


Photos please !!


----------



## nicole0612

Penelopepursula said:


> Have you seen a photo of a turquoise Speedy 20? That would be amazing!


Check the European stalking thread from last night/this morning for a member who can help. She is an insider but cannot share public photos (it’s not me). The turquoise looks VERY light unfortunately. Almost like a very pale sea foam color.


----------



## nicole0612

lori_s said:


> I have a photo. It’s like turquoise and a light color mixed in with silver hardware. The pink has yellow in it and I saw it in a multi pochette.


Oh perfect!! The photos I saw were a little blurry so I still have hope. I will buy something, just hoping for a bag that is not super pale.


----------



## Penelopepursula

nicole0612 said:


> Check the European stalking thread from last night/this morning for a member who can help. She is an insider but cannot share public photos (it’s not me). The turquoise looks VERY light unfortunately. Almost like a very pale sea foam color.


Thanks, I will!


----------



## jsmile

I recieved the sunset pastel sunglass case but it is not made well at all. The alignment is not right. I've attached a picture with a straight accross line where you can see that it's not even. It is going back.


----------



## jsmile

Now I need to decide if I even want the wapity. The only function I have for it is for contact lens case and solution. Which I used to put in a mini pochette.


----------



## Mandamanda

jsmile said:


> Now I need to decide if I even want the wapity. The only function I have for it is for contact lens case and solution. Which I used to put in a mini pochette.


I also am not sure if I’m keeping mine. It’s so cute but I’m not sure what I can even use it for!


----------



## jsmile

More pics to see how badly it was sewn


----------



## jsmile

Mandamanda said:


> I also am not sure if I’m keeping mine. It’s so cute but I’m not sure what I can even use it for!


It holds nothing. Cles doesn't even fit 

This is the only use I could think of.


----------



## bagsamplified

ArielS said:


> Swapping straps between otg pm and psp
> View attachment 5388495
> 
> View attachment 5388496


LOVE both combinations!!! So cute!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

octoberrrush said:


> View attachment 5386663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Fuchsia papillon has completely stolen my heart! It actually turned out bigger than I thought based off the comments on here - fits all the essentials and so stunning


Gorgeous color! I didn’t like it at first but now I love it..I ordered this bag and the pastel On the go. I’m not sure I need both color papillons or return the midnight fuchsia and keep the pastel on the go. I can’t find the midnight fuchsia in the NF….ugh the decisions!


----------



## octoberrrush

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Gorgeous color! I didn’t like it at first but now I love it..I ordered this bag and the pastel On the go. I’m not sure I need both color papillons or return the midnight fuchsia and keep the pastel on the go. I can’t find the midnight fuchsia in the NF….ugh the decisions!


It’s such a vibrant colour compared to the more toned down pastel - I think it’s a good balance. Looking forward to seeing what you think and which you choose to keep! My papillon has been coming out with me everyday and it holds all the essentials and has a zip so I have zero worries. Been really loving it!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

octoberrrush said:


> It’s such a vibrant colour compared to the more toned down pastel - I think it’s a good balance. Looking forward to seeing what you think and which you choose to keep! My papillon has been coming out with me everyday and it holds all the essentials and has a zip so I have zero worries. Been really loving it!


I agree, I love the color. Just trying to justify having both papillon bb‘s since they are pricey! I don’t love that the on the pm is an open top even though it has the hook closure. The papillon bb does fit quite a bit for a small bag….I’m so glad that you are loving it!!!


----------



## octoberrrush

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I agree, I love the color. Just trying to justify having both papillon bb‘s since they are pricey! I don’t love that the on the pm is an open top even though it has the hook closure. The papillon bb does fit quite a bit for a small bag….I’m so glad that you are loving it!!!


I guess a bag insert with a zip could fix that? If only they did the otg pm in MF.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

octoberrrush said:


> I guess a bag insert with a zip could fix that? If only they did the otg pm in MF.


Could you imagine, that would be stunning! I would like it alot better than the neverfull…I’ll have to find somewhere that does on the go inserts, I didn’t know they made them. Although then you cover up the design of the interior which I love but I suppose it will also protect it….


----------



## asatoasz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Could you imagine, that would be stunning! I would like it alot better than the neverfull…I’ll have to find somewhere that does on the go inserts, I didn’t know they made them. Although then you cover up the design of the interior which I love but I suppose it will also protect it….


Samorga inserts are my favorite and come in an assortment of colors!


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

jsmile said:


> More pics to see how badly it was sewn
> 
> View attachment 5388827
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388828
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388835


The same is true with the Sunset Sarah wallet. The stitching was uneven, crooked, missing stitches, some tight stitches, some longer stitches. I tried to exchange but the wallet was worse in the store. I ordered another Sarah online & the exterior stitching was better however it still has noticeable issues. I’m keeping it because it’s the best of them & I love it otherwise.


----------



## jsmile

The funny thing is, if it had been a good sunglass case, I would have probably kept. The wapity too. Now returning both.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

asatoasz said:


> Samorga inserts are my favorite and come in an assortment of colors!


Thank you! I was just checking them out on their website. I was hoping to find an insert with a zipper top….


----------



## LVtingting

jsmile said:


> I recieved the sunset pastel sunglass case but it is not made well at all. The alignment is not right. I've attached a picture with a straight accross line where you can see that it's not even. It is going back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388801
> View attachment 5388803
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388811


I thought I was the only one seeing this! My alignment on the sunglasses case is off as well… really thinking hard if I should keep it ?!


----------



## LVtingting

I’m glad I chose the Marshmallow in Sunset and Sunglasses case in Sunrise. The Sunset is so much easier to match with clothes plus not too Easterish (had celebrated Easter and painted so much eggs in these pastel colors haha). Slg is nice not too overwhelming, I’m afraid too old for all these unicorn little girl colors…


----------



## jsmile

LVtingting said:


> View attachment 5389101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m glad I chose the Marshmallow in Sunset and Sunglasses case in Sunrise. The Sunset is so much easier to match with clothes plus not too Easterish (had celebrated Easter and painted so much eggs in these pastel colors haha). Slg is nice not too overwhelming, I’m afraid too old for all these unicorn little girl colors…


Yes the sewing of the case looks similar! Like it doesn't even sit flat.


----------



## octoberrrush

P


LVlvoe_bug said:


> Could you imagine, that would be stunning! I would like it alot better than the neverfull…I’ll have to find somewhere that does on the go inserts, I didn’t know they made them. Although then you cover up the design of the interior which I love but I suppose it will also protect it….


Try Etsy. I know what you mean about the interior sari fabric lining which is beautiful! I got an insert made to match the colour and it ends at the top  of the inside pocket so I still get a little glimpse of the interior which is nice.


----------



## octoberrrush

LVtingting said:


> View attachment 5389101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m glad I chose the Marshmallow in Sunset and Sunglasses case in Sunrise. The Sunset is so much easier to match with clothes plus not too Easterish (had celebrated Easter and painted so much eggs in these pastel colors haha). Slg is nice not too overwhelming, I’m afraid too old for all these unicorn little girl colors…


These are so beautiful! You’re gonna rock them!


----------



## octoberrrush

Added a pearl strap with silver hardware for some contrast and to go with my mixed metal jewelry stacks. This looks sooooo extra but I think it’s fun!


----------



## GJ*

LVtingting said:


> View attachment 5389101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m glad I chose the Marshmallow in Sunset and Sunglasses case in Sunrise. The Sunset is so much easier to match with clothes plus not too Easterish (had celebrated Easter and painted so much eggs in these pastel colors haha). Slg is nice not too overwhelming, I’m afraid too old for all these unicorn little girl colors…


that's funny, i kept my sunrise pastel neverfull because it's easier to mix and match than my escale neverfull


----------



## asatoasz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Thank you! I was just checking them out on their website. I was hoping to find an insert with a zipper top….


You can email them and request it as an option.  They’re very kind and a pleasure to work with!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

asatoasz said:


> You can email them and request it as an option.  They’re very kind and a pleasure to work with!


Thanks for letting me know! I will contact them…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

octoberrrush said:


> P
> 
> Try Etsy. I know what you mean about the interior sari fabric lining which is beautiful! I got an insert made to match the colour and it ends at the top  of the inside pocket so I still get a little glimpse of the interior which is nice.


I will take a look at Etsy, thank you!!!


----------



## Doodles825

I am debating returning the PSP.  It's gorgeous  but at 5'5", I don't like how high the bag sits on me.


----------



## Roseblv

Doodles825 said:


> I am debating returning the PSP.  It's gorgeous  but at 5'5", I don't like how high the bag sits on me.


I returned it today the strap is just too short I’m keeping the marshmallow


----------



## excalibur

Marshmallow looks like an ideal bag (good size with zipper). PSP is cute but to me it’s impractical and I can see myself losing/spilling my items.


----------



## DrTootr

I popped into LV yesterday, snapped these and have a day or two to think if I'll grab them or not. Like has been mentioned before, the monogram on the box is just SO cute! If it was in a speedy or anything I could carry as a bag, I'd of grabbed it asap!




Also I really wanted a Wapity from this new collection, but was told by the LV team here, that the LV buyers never got it for the middle east market, I'm not sure why? I have my very old but still cute LV x Murakami Wapity Case in the black 'Monogram Multicolore'. I used to use it to carry my camera back in those days LOL now it's all about my iPhone and seeing some of the posts in here, I'm assuming no ones fitting any phones in the new Wapity either. I still would of probably grabbed one anyway, but we don't always get the drops the USA and Europe do. Congrats to everyone on all the pretty pieces that they got xo


----------



## MCBadian07

Coussin PM LV Match. Not my photo (from Discord group)


----------



## Bumbles

Its such a cute bag and such a shame abt the strap. You would think LV should of learnt especially doing an adjustable strap. 


Doodles825 said:


> I am debating returning the PSP.  It's gorgeous  but at 5'5", I don't like how high the bag sits on me.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Could you imagine, that would be stunning! I would like it alot better than the neverfull…I’ll have to find somewhere that does on the go inserts, I didn’t know they made them. Although then you cover up the design of the interior which I love but I suppose it will also protect it….


Samorga does 


			[Add-On] Removable Zipper Top Closure (1.2mm, 2mm, 4mm) – SAMORGA® Perfect Bag Organizer


----------



## pinklambies

My sunrise pastel  can’t wait to use this beauty hehe


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Love_N_Lune said:


> Samorga does
> 
> 
> [Add-On] Removable Zipper Top Closure (1.2mm, 2mm, 4mm) – SAMORGA® Perfect Bag Organizer
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5389929


Thank you!! I saw that on their website….I used to buy from purse bling but I don’t know if she is still around….


----------



## jsmile

pinklambies said:


> My sunrise pastel  can’t wait to use this beauty hehe
> View attachment 5390057
> View attachment 5390058


It looks like you got a good one - look carefully for bad alignment. See my previous posts


----------



## nicole0612

Hello friends, should I buy the papillon bb in pink Bubblegram while I can (not sure now “limited” it really is) or do I have time to wait for the stardust photos to come out to see about the Speedy BB or Nano options? I prefer the smaller logos of the stardust, but the Bubblegram seems nice also…unless it would get wrinkly really fast with all of the soft leather!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Has anyone seen the new Marceau bag? I’m trying to figure out if I want that or the passy…..


----------



## Ess Bee

Did they make the micro Pochette Métis  bag in Mono?  I saw a lady carrying the micro in Mono and LOVED it—but I didn’t see it on the US site. Maybe she got it somewhere else?


----------



## Emphosix

M00818


----------



## Cathindy

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Has anyone seen the new Marceau bag? I’m trying to figure out if I want that or the passy…..



I'm in the same boat. I'm leaning more to Passy because it's €300/$530 cheaper then Marceau and it looks more spacious. Not sure of the leather parts on the Marceau are worth that increase to me. But it will release tomorrow and I'm looking forward to the first reviews!


----------



## Emphosix

Late Q2/ Q3 Overview (A lot can change! Nothing Final):

June
Resort Collection 
Gifting (Plates, Cups, there used to be Keepcool PM... seems to be canceled)
OTG City exclusives

Stardust
Coussin in Turquoise
Alma BB in Guimauve & Turquoise
Capucines in special Stardust Colors
Capucine Wallet in special Stardust Colors
Toiletry on Chain
Twist Summer Splash (Bleu, Rose)
Twist General new colors (Guimave, Turquoise, Vert Acide)
Coussin Zippy Wallet
Noir
Taupe
Turquoise


July:
Fall for You Collection
Monogram Empreinte looks EXACTLY like Camel cross stitched Collection but without the stitching
OTG MM, Metis MM, Multi Pochette, Neonoe MM

Canvas is the Collection with the Side Pockets
OTG, Neverfull, Speedy 25, Maxi Pochette Accs. Cardholder *with 6 Slots!* and more
3D shadow LV Logos like Fell in Love Collection
Colors are: White Canvas, Beige LV Logos, Vachetta OR Black/Blueish Canvas with lighter LV Logos, pinkish shadow OR Pink PVC


New Bubblegram colors
Vert - looks greenish
Overt the Moon - looks purpleish

Mahina Sac Noeud (looks like the Nigo Steamer + Bagatelle bottom Part)
Lots of new Capucines
Marceau in Empreinte 
Noir
Tourterelle
Creme

Alma BB in Framboise
New Wave Chain Bags
Noir
Taupe
Rose
Navy

New On my Side Bags
Galet 
Arizona

New Carryall MM & PM in Monogram Canvas
Nano Speedy in Empreinte 
Noir/Beige (Posted Pictures already)

Monogram Empreinte PTE Mon Rosalie
Noir
Turquoise
Rose
Creme

Capucine Vertical Wallets
Noir / Arizona
Galet / Aqua

New Reverse Monogram Cardholder / 6 Slots
New Monogram PF. Lou (whatever that is)

August
Boots, Boots, Boots, Booooots... yes a lot of new boots in all varieties

September
Coussin Gris MM & PM
Monogram Empreinte Collection in Cognac
OTG GM, Neverfull, Speedy, Felicie, Zippy wallet

New Lockme
New Capucines



Haaaaaaappy spending! And to the people who like turquoise.... now you might have enough choices...


----------



## bagsamplified

Emphosix said:


> Late Q2/ Q3 Overview (A lot can change! Nothing Final):
> 
> June
> Resort Collection
> Gifting (Plates, Cups, there used to be Keepcool PM... seems to be canceled)
> OTG City exclusives
> 
> Stardust
> Coussin in Turquoise
> Alma BB in Guimauve & Turquoise
> Capucines in special Stardust Colors
> Capucine Wallet in special Stardust Colors
> Toiletry on Chain
> Twist Summer Splash (Bleu, Rose)
> Twist General new colors (Guimave, Turquoise, Vert Acide)
> Coussin Zippy Wallet
> Noir
> Taupe
> Turquoise
> 
> 
> July:
> Fall for You Collection
> Monogram Empreinte looks EXACTLY like Camel cross stitched Collection but without the stitching
> OTG MM, Metis MM, Multi Pochette, Neonoe MM
> 
> Canvas is the Collection with the Side Pockets
> OTG, Neverfull, Speedy 25, Maxi Pochette Accs. Cardholder *with 6 Slots!* and more
> 3D shadow LV Logos like Fell in Love Collection
> Colors are: White Canvas, Beige LV Logos, Vachetta OR Black/Blueish Canvas with lighter LV Logos, pinkish shadow OR Pink PVC
> 
> 
> New Bubblegram colors
> Vert - looks greenish
> Overt the Moon - looks purpleish
> 
> Mahina Sac Noeud (looks like the Nigo Steamer + Bagatelle bottom Part)
> Lots of new Capucines
> Marceau in Empreinte
> Noir
> Tourterelle
> Creme
> 
> Alma BB in Framboise
> New Wave Chain Bags
> Noir
> Taupe
> Rose
> Navy
> 
> New On my Side Bags
> Galet
> Arizona
> 
> New Carryall MM & PM in Monogram Canvas
> Nano Speedy in Empreinte
> Noir/Beige (Posted Pictures already)
> 
> Monogram Empreinte PTE Mon Rosalie
> Noir
> Turquoise
> Rose
> Creme
> 
> Capucine Vertical Wallets
> Noir / Arizona
> Galet / Aqua
> 
> New Reverse Monogram Cardholder / 6 Slots
> New Monogram PF. Lou (whatever that is)
> 
> August
> Boots, Boots, Boots, Booooots... yes a lot of new boots in all varieties
> 
> September
> Coussin Gris MM & PM
> Monogram Empreinte Collection in Cognac
> OTG GM, Neverfull, Speedy, Felicie, Zippy wallet
> 
> New Lockme
> New Capucines
> 
> 
> 
> Haaaaaaappy spending! And to the people who like turquoise.... now you might have enough choices...


Thanks as always @Emphosix  ! 

Wow, a Coussin Zippy.. a puffy Wallet, huh? That'll be a fun shape


----------



## Emphosix

bagsamplified said:


> Thanks as always @Emphosix  !
> 
> Wow, a Coussin Zippy.. a puffy Wallet, huh? That'll be a fun shape


It actually looks super cool! Especially in the turquoise color way!


----------



## ArielS

Emphosix said:


> Late Q2/ Q3 Overview (A lot can change! Nothing Final):
> 
> June
> Resort Collection
> Gifting (Plates, Cups, there used to be Keepcool PM... seems to be canceled)
> OTG City exclusives
> 
> Stardust
> Coussin in Turquoise
> Alma BB in Guimauve & Turquoise
> Capucines in special Stardust Colors
> Capucine Wallet in special Stardust Colors
> Toiletry on Chain
> Twist Summer Splash (Bleu, Rose)
> Twist General new colors (Guimave, Turquoise, Vert Acide)
> Coussin Zippy Wallet
> Noir
> Taupe
> Turquoise
> 
> 
> July:
> Fall for You Collection
> Monogram Empreinte looks EXACTLY like Camel cross stitched Collection but without the stitching
> OTG MM, Metis MM, Multi Pochette, Neonoe MM
> 
> Canvas is the Collection with the Side Pockets
> OTG, Neverfull, Speedy 25, Maxi Pochette Accs. Cardholder *with 6 Slots!* and more
> 3D shadow LV Logos like Fell in Love Collection
> Colors are: White Canvas, Beige LV Logos, Vachetta OR Black/Blueish Canvas with lighter LV Logos, pinkish shadow OR Pink PVC
> 
> 
> New Bubblegram colors
> Vert - looks greenish
> Overt the Moon - looks purpleish
> 
> Mahina Sac Noeud (looks like the Nigo Steamer + Bagatelle bottom Part)
> Lots of new Capucines
> Marceau in Empreinte
> Noir
> Tourterelle
> Creme
> 
> Alma BB in Framboise
> New Wave Chain Bags
> Noir
> Taupe
> Rose
> Navy
> 
> New On my Side Bags
> Galet
> Arizona
> 
> New Carryall MM & PM in Monogram Canvas
> Nano Speedy in Empreinte
> Noir/Beige (Posted Pictures already)
> 
> Monogram Empreinte PTE Mon Rosalie
> Noir
> Turquoise
> Rose
> Creme
> 
> Capucine Vertical Wallets
> Noir / Arizona
> Galet / Aqua
> 
> New Reverse Monogram Cardholder / 6 Slots
> New Monogram PF. Lou (whatever that is)
> 
> August
> Boots, Boots, Boots, Booooots... yes a lot of new boots in all varieties
> 
> September
> Coussin Gris MM & PM
> Monogram Empreinte Collection in Cognac
> OTG GM, Neverfull, Speedy, Felicie, Zippy wallet
> 
> New Lockme
> New Capucines
> 
> 
> 
> Haaaaaaappy spending! And to the people who like turquoise.... now you might have enough choices...


Thank you so much for info! @Emphosix . Look forward to white canvas!!!


----------



## LittleStar88

I am so tempted by the Alma BB in turquoise! But I just can't with the canvas strap 

Alma BB in Guimauve - I wonder what this color looks like??!


----------



## EljayaBisous22

LittleStar88 said:


> I am so tempted by the Alma BB in turquoise! But I just can't with the canvas strap
> 
> Alma BB in Guimauve - I wonder what this color looks like??!


I was wondering the same thing! I don't have an Alma and would love to add one to my collection.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Cathindy said:


> I'm in the same boat. I'm leaning more to Passy because it's €300/$530 cheaper then Marceau and it looks more spacious. Not sure of the leather parts on the Marceau are worth that increase to me. But it will release tomorrow and I'm looking forward to the first reviews!


I decided against the Passy…not sure in the Marceau yet but pricey for a small bag..I’m waiting on pictures…


----------



## Emphosix

EljayaBisous22 said:


> I was wondering the same thing! I don't have an Alma and would love to add one to my collection.





LittleStar88 said:


> I am so tempted by the Alma BB in turquoise! But I just can't with the canvas strap
> 
> Alma BB in Guimauve - I wonder what this color looks like??!


Guimauve looks like a very light pink!


----------



## Emphosix

This is what "Fall for you" Monogram Empreinte Collection looks like in July:


----------



## LittleStar88

EljayaBisous22 said:


> I was wondering the same thing! I don't have an Alma and would love to add one to my collection.



This would be the third time I buy an Alma BB. I love the bag but for some reason I never carry it the two times I have previously owned one. But that may have been the colors (pink, black). The turquoise has my attention! Maybe third time's the charm.


----------



## LittleStar88

Emphosix said:


> Guimauve looks like a very light pink!



Thank you


----------



## excalibur

Emphosix said:


> This is what "Fall for you" Monogram Empreinte Collection looks like in July:
> View attachment 5391126



Thank you for this photo.
this looks like leather not canvas yeah?
Would be $$$


----------



## Emphosix

excalibur said:


> Thank you for this photo.
> this looks like leather not canvas yeah?
> Would be $$$


Fall for you is both leather and canvas…


----------



## Chrissy14223

I just ordered this lil guy, my first charm. I'm hoping he doesnt look ridiculous on the azur speedy even though the speedy is gold and he is silver...


----------



## Aliluvlv

Emphosix said:


> Late Q2/ Q3 Overview (A lot can change! Nothing Final):
> 
> June
> Resort Collection
> Gifting (Plates, Cups, there used to be Keepcool PM... seems to be canceled)
> OTG City exclusives
> 
> Stardust
> Coussin in Turquoise
> Alma BB in Guimauve & Turquoise
> Capucines in special Stardust Colors
> Capucine Wallet in special Stardust Colors
> Toiletry on Chain
> Twist Summer Splash (Bleu, Rose)
> Twist General new colors (Guimave, Turquoise, Vert Acide)
> Coussin Zippy Wallet
> Noir
> Taupe
> Turquoise
> 
> 
> July:
> Fall for You Collection
> Monogram Empreinte looks EXACTLY like Camel cross stitched Collection but without the stitching
> OTG MM, Metis MM, Multi Pochette, Neonoe MM
> 
> Canvas is the Collection with the Side Pockets
> OTG, Neverfull, Speedy 25, Maxi Pochette Accs. Cardholder *with 6 Slots!* and more
> 3D shadow LV Logos like Fell in Love Collection
> Colors are: White Canvas, Beige LV Logos, Vachetta OR Black/Blueish Canvas with lighter LV Logos, pinkish shadow OR Pink PVC
> 
> 
> New Bubblegram colors
> Vert - looks greenish
> Overt the Moon - looks purpleish
> 
> Mahina Sac Noeud (looks like the Nigo Steamer + Bagatelle bottom Part)
> Lots of new Capucines
> Marceau in Empreinte
> Noir
> Tourterelle
> Creme
> 
> Alma BB in Framboise
> New Wave Chain Bags
> Noir
> Taupe
> Rose
> Navy
> 
> New On my Side Bags
> Galet
> Arizona
> 
> New Carryall MM & PM in Monogram Canvas
> Nano Speedy in Empreinte
> Noir/Beige (Posted Pictures already)
> 
> Monogram Empreinte PTE Mon Rosalie
> Noir
> Turquoise
> Rose
> Creme
> 
> Capucine Vertical Wallets
> Noir / Arizona
> Galet / Aqua
> 
> New Reverse Monogram Cardholder / 6 Slots
> New Monogram PF. Lou (whatever that is)
> 
> August
> Boots, Boots, Boots, Booooots... yes a lot of new boots in all varieties
> 
> September
> Coussin Gris MM & PM
> Monogram Empreinte Collection in Cognac
> OTG GM, Neverfull, Speedy, Felicie, Zippy wallet
> 
> New Lockme
> New Capucines
> 
> 
> 
> Haaaaaaappy spending! And to the people who like turquoise.... now you might have enough choices...


Wow excited to see the new canvas items and I’m pretty sure the 6 card holder in reverse has my name on it.   Thank you Emphosix!


----------



## excalibur

Emphosix said:


> This is what "Fall for you" Monogram Empreinte Collection looks like in July:
> View attachment 5391126



please share the canvas collection if you can. Thank you !!


----------



## ArielS

LittleStar88 said:


> I am so tempted by the Alma BB in turquoise! But I just can't with the canvas strap
> 
> Alma BB in Guimauve - I wonder what this color looks like??!



Would you mind sharing what material turquoise and Guimauve going to be in? Are they empriente leather or smooth leather like bumblegram? TIA


----------



## lilly2002

@Emphosix  what is  Monogram Empreinte PTE Mon Rosalie?


----------



## Emphosix

lilly2002 said:


> @Emphosix  what is  Monogram Empreinte PTE Mon Rosalie?


It looks like the victorine wallet, but it has no V shape closing, it has half round closing. But no clue on the interior :/ 
But the turquoise one looks really lovely


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Does anyone happen to know if the new Madeleine will come in solid black in BB? I'm just seeing the MM in solid black. Thank you in advance if you know!


----------



## athousandmhiles24

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Does anyone happen to know if the new Madeleine will come in solid black in BB? I'm just seeing the MM in solid black. Thank you in advance if you know!


 Here is the Madeleine in my country.


----------



## daisy913

nicole0612 said:


> Hello friends, should I buy the papillon bb in pink Bubblegram while I can (not sure now “limited” it really is) or do I have time to wait for the stardust photos to come out to see about the Speedy BB or Nano options? I prefer the smaller logos of the stardust, but the Bubblegram seems nice also…unless it would get wrinkly really fast with all of the soft leather!


Ask yourself: where are you located, and does your country have liberal LV return policies?

If you know your country/area doesn’t get new releases or limited editions often, I would consider buying the bubblegram papillon. Just hold onto it and don’t use it (aside from test fitting it at home), until you see stardust photos and can decide which you would rather have. If the returns policy isn’t forgiving, then ask yourself if you _really _want the bubblegram papillon. You should be 100% happy with it.

If you’re in an area where limited bags are easy to come by, just wait. I live in a very busy city + my SA from where I grew up. I easily have 6 lv stores to pick and choose from, and between those 6, one of them always has a piece I’m eyeing.

I am literally in the same boat as you. I want to see the stardust speedy photos, before deciding if I want the pink bubblegram papillon. I don’t even use colored bags often, if ever, but that pink bubblegram papillon is 100% “me.” My main reason for not fully committing to it: I don’t like how the bubblegram collection looks in live photos and videos. They’re not as plushy looking… more like sad and understuffed quilts.


----------



## nicole0612

daisy913 said:


> Ask yourself: where are you located, and does your country have liberal LV return policies?
> 
> If you know your country/area doesn’t get new releases or limited editions often, I would consider buying the bubblegram papillon. Just hold onto it and don’t use it (aside from test fitting it at home), until you see stardust photos and can decide which you would rather have. If the returns policy isn’t forgiving, then ask yourself if you _really _want the bubblegram papillon. You should be 100% happy with it.
> 
> If you’re in an area where limited bags are easy to come by, just wait. I live in a very busy city + my SA from where I grew up. I easily have 6 lv stores to pick and choose from, and between those 6, one of them always has a piece I’m eyeing.
> 
> I am literally in the same boat as you. I want to see the stardust speedy photos, before deciding if I want the pink bubblegram papillon. I don’t even use colored bags often, if ever, but that pink bubblegram papillon is 100% “me.” My main reason for not fully committing to it: I don’t like how the bubblegram collection looks in live photos and videos. They’re not as plushy looking… more like sad and understuffed quilts.


Thank you, this is very helpful. I never return things, so that did not been occur to me. I love the idea of the Bubblegram, but it seems like it could look wrinkly and saggy soon so I’m a little worried about it. You make a very good point that even once something is sold out often times it can still be located. I guess I will give it another week and see if we know more about stardust or get more feedback about the Bubblegram. I hope you are able to choose the right one for yourself also


----------



## LittleStar88

ArielS said:


> Would you mind sharing what material turquoise and Guimauve going to be in? Are they empriente leather or smooth leather like bumblegram? TIA



I am not sure, but I am assuming these will be Epi leather Alma BB's (like the Coloramas with the jacquard straps to match).


----------



## daisy913

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you, this is very helpful. I never return things, so that did not been occur to me. I love the idea of the Bubblegram, but it seems like it could look wrinkly and saggy soon so I’m a little worried about it. You make a very good point that even once something is sold out often times it can still be located. I guess I will give it another week and see if we know more about stardust or get more feedback about the Bubblegram. I hope you are able to choose the right one for yourself also


I rarely return, usually I exchange. Even then, I do that once in a blue moon. I try to not do it often, because I don’t want to get in the habit. I think it’s rude and annoying to the SA, and I don’t want to get banned by LV lol But it really helps me when I can’t make a decision. Sometimes I end up loving both bags… and then my wallet cries.


----------



## Cherries and wine

daisy913 said:


> I rarely return, usually I exchange. Even then, I do that once in a blue moon. I try to not do it often, because I don’t want to get in the habit. I think it’s rude and annoying to the SA, and I don’t want to get banned by LV lol But it really helps me when I can’t make a decision. Sometimes I end up loving both bags… and then my wallet cries.


I’m also concerned about how the bubblegram will hold up over time. That shade of pink is my favorite color and I think it’s absolutely adorable. This is another one I will probably end up admiring from afar because I’m too scared of the bag looking worn down quickly.


----------



## bluebird03

nicole0612 said:


> Hello friends, should I buy the papillon bb in pink Bubblegram while I can (not sure now “limited” it really is) or do I have time to wait for the stardust photos to come out to see about the Speedy BB or Nano options? I prefer the smaller logos of the stardust, but the Bubblegram seems nice also…unless it would get wrinkly really fast with all of the soft leather!


I saw the pink papillion at the store yesterday...she was so stinking cute!!! However not something i would ever use so I passed on it. It is a hot pink though....


----------



## nicole0612

bluebird03 said:


> I saw the pink papillion at the store yesterday...she was so stinking cute!!! However not something i would ever use so I passed on it. It is a hot pink though....


Thank you! I stopped by the closest store in a nearby city (my CA is in a different state since she moved away) and there was a wait of 1.5 hours so I didn’t see it yet.


----------



## ArielS

Cherries and wine said:


> I’m also concerned about how the bubblegram will hold up over time. That shade of pink is my favorite color and I think it’s absolutely adorable. This is another one I will probably end up admiring from afar because I’m too scared of the bag looking worn down quickly.



I would get it if it was my favourite colour. Does it go with many things in your wardrobe? will you use it much?
Stardust will come in light pink from what I heard, not this shade of pink.


----------



## bluebird03

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! I stopped by the closest store in a nearby city (my CA is in a different state since she moved away) and there was a wait of 1.5 hours so I didn’t see it yet.


It is available on the website right now


----------



## _vee

Ordered the Zippy Coin Purse in sunrise pastel via my CA  He said it could take up to 3-6 weeks.


----------



## _vee

Chrissy14223 said:


> I just ordered this lil guy, my first charm. I'm hoping he doesnt look ridiculous on the azur speedy even though the speedy is gold and he is silver...


This is so cute!!


----------



## gagabag

Hi all! Does anyone know if the alma bubblegram will come in another colours or just these 3? Struggling which colour to pick  TIA


----------



## Cherries and wine

ArielS said:


> I would get it if it was my favourite colour. Does it go with many things in your wardrobe? will you use it much?
> Stardust will come in light pink from what I heard, not this shade of pink.


That’s my other issue. I wish I knew what stardust looks like before I make a decision.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

When is the LV match collection released? I thought not until summer but store posted items on IG..


----------



## nicole0612

bluebird03 said:


> It is available on the website right now


I have been trained by other brands to only shop through my SA/CA! It is a hard habit to break


----------



## Bumbles

gagabag said:


> Hi all! Does anyone know if the alma bubblegram will come in another colours or just these 3? Struggling which colour to pick  TIA
> View attachment 5392266


Black gets my vote! Good luck deciding and looking forward to your reveal.


----------



## nicole0612

gagabag said:


> Hi all! Does anyone know if the alma bubblegram will come in another colours or just these 3? Struggling which colour to pick  TIA
> View attachment 5392266


I love them also! According to @Emphosix the Alma Bubblegram will also come out in a very very light green and in a purplish color in July.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

gagabag said:


> Hi all! Does anyone know if the alma bubblegram will come in another colours or just these 3? Struggling which colour to pick  TIA
> View attachment 5392266


Love the bleu!!!


----------



## Babxie

gagabag said:


> Hi all! Does anyone know if the alma bubblegram will come in another colours or just these 3? Struggling which colour to pick  TIA
> View attachment 5392266


I don’t normally like blue but this Bleu looks nice in bubblegram


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Anyone know when the tennis collection is released? I thought not until summer but there was a store in CA that posted items on IG…


----------



## Cathindy

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Anyone know when the tennis collection is released? I thought not until summer but there was a store in CA that posted items on IG…



May 12 I believe!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Cathindy said:


> May 12 I believe!


Thank you! I was surprised they had items in already..


----------



## 505181

Any new Métis in sight?


----------



## nicole0612

Photo of pink Bubblegram papillon bb from my SA, I will see it today! So many competing options!


----------



## Chrissy14223

Honest feedback please.... thoughts?? Does it look horrible with the silver/gold combo? Is this a silly bag charm?


----------



## snibor

Chrissy14223 said:


> Honest feedback please.... thoughts?? Does it look horrible with the silver/gold combo? Is this a silly bag charm?


I don’t mind the mixed metals but I’m not a charm fan.


----------



## Islandbreeze

Chrissy14223 said:


> Honest feedback please.... thoughts?? Does it look horrible with the silver/gold combo? Is this a silly bag charm?


I’m not a fan of most charms but this is adorable. I’m sure it helps that I love both tennis and dogs. . The mixed metal doesn’t bother me. Enjoy!


----------



## Chrissy14223

Islandbreeze said:


> I’m not a fan of most charms but this is adorable. I’m sure it helps that I love both tennis and dogs. . The mixed metal doesn’t bother me. Enjoy!


I'm not a fan of charms either but I also thought this was cute. Reminds me of my dog, an avid ball fan


----------



## slayer

Chrissy14223 said:


> Honest feedback please.... thoughts?? Does it look horrible with the silver/gold combo? Is this a silly bag charm?


I’m biased as I like dogs so I love the charm. I think it would look great on a black epi bag or plain colour bag, I wouldn’t personally wear it on the azure but if you like it - go for it!


----------



## nicole0612

I tried on the pink Bubblegram papillon bb in the store today and it is very pretty, but there were a little wrinkles starting under the handles already, so I decided a little less blank space in the leather may age better. I decided to wait for the Stardust Speedy. I did go ahead and order the illusion keepall mini pouch while it is still available, I think the green/blue illusion pattern will look so pretty with the turquoise Stardust Speedy 20. Here are some photos of the pink Bubblegram papillon bb if it helps anyone. One nicer thing about the Bubblegram leather vs the midnight fuscia canvas is that the zipper mouth opens wider on the Bubblegram due softer leather vs stiffer canvas.


----------



## Pastelroses

My on the go pm in sunrise pastel came in but there's what looks like a pen mark on it...should I keep it? It originally had creases on the logo too which I luckily was able to get out but it's been a little disheartening since this is my first bag I've bought for myself


----------



## snibor

Pastelroses said:


> My on the go pm in sunrise pastel came in but there's what looks like a pen mark on it...should I keep it? It originally had creases on the logo too which I luckily was able to get out but it's been a little disheartening since this is my first bag I've bought for myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393069
> 
> View attachment 5393070
> View attachment 5393071


I wouldn’t keep it.  So sorry this happened to you.


----------



## glitzgal97

Pastelroses said:


> My on the go pm in sunrise pastel came in but there's what looks like a pen mark on it...should I keep it? It originally had creases on the logo too which I luckily was able to get out but it's been a little disheartening since this is my first bag I've bought for myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393069
> 
> View attachment 5393070
> View attachment 5393071


Exchange it!


----------



## Penelopepursula

Pastelroses said:


> My on the go pm in sunrise pastel came in but there's what looks like a pen mark on it...should I keep it? It originally had creases on the logo too which I luckily was able to get out but it's been a little disheartening since this is my first bag I've bought for myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393069
> 
> View attachment 5393070
> View attachment 5393071


Have you tried to clean it off with a damp towel or a non-alcohol based baby wipe?


----------



## bagsamplified

Pastelroses said:


> My on the go pm in sunrise pastel came in but there's what looks like a pen mark on it...should I keep it? It originally had creases on the logo too which I luckily was able to get out but it's been a little disheartening since this is my first bag I've bought for myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393069
> 
> View attachment 5393070
> View attachment 5393071


I would ask for an exchange, especially since this is the first bag you've bought yourself! Congratulations by the way, that's a great achievement


----------



## stephan1emar1e

Pastelroses said:


> My on the go pm in sunrise pastel came in but there's what looks like a pen mark on it...should I keep it? It originally had creases on the logo too which I luckily was able to get out but it's been a little disheartening since this is my first bag I've bought for myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393069
> 
> View attachment 5393070
> View attachment 5393071


The “crease” on the logo is actually from the handles resting on it. You could give it time with the handles up, to see if it goes away. You can tie them up with a LV ribbon or bandeau.


----------



## stephan1emar1e

LittleStar88 said:


> I am not sure, but I am assuming these will be Epi leather Alma BB's (like the Coloramas with the jacquard straps to match).


Yes I believe that is accurate.


----------



## gagabag

Chrissy14223 said:


> Honest feedback please.... thoughts?? Does it look horrible with the silver/gold combo? Is this a silly bag charm?


I love dogs and bag charms so I’m eyeing this one. It is indeed adorable! The mix metals do not bother me either.  However, I feel it clashes with the DA print and imo, it suits better with a darker print.


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

Chrissy14223 said:


> Honest feedback please.... thoughts?? Does it look horrible with the silver/gold combo? Is this a silly bag charm?



Love it! Looks great, I wouldn’t worry about the mixed metals, if anything it just makes it stand out more. I mix jewellery metals all the time.


----------



## bagsamplified

nicole0612 said:


> I tried on the pink Bubblegram papillon bb in the store today and it is very pretty, but there were a little wrinkles starting under the handles already, so I decided a little less blank space in the leather may age better. I decided to wait for the Stardust Speedy. I did go ahead and order the illusion keepall mini pouch while it is still available, I think the green/blue illusion pattern will look so pretty with the turquoise Stardust Speedy 20. Here are some photos of the pink Bubblegram papillon bb if it helps anyone. One nicer thing about the Bubblegram leather vs the midnight fuscia canvas is that the zipper mouth opens wider on the Bubblegram due softer leather vs stiffer canvas.
> 
> View attachment 5393055
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393056
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393057



Great mod shots, very helpful! I saw you're holding your amazing pink Taigarama Outdoor pouch. I am still so drawn to this colour! Would you still recommend it ? I'm not sure if it's too small for me. I like that if can change to a bumbag or crossbody, and that the strap can be used on other bags.. hmm . This vs an Outdoor Messenger which is bigger but strap is not detachable.. Thanks !

Sorry, back to SS22


----------



## travelbliss

Pastelroses said:


> My on the go pm in sunrise pastel came in but there's what looks like a pen mark on it...should I keep it? It originally had creases on the logo too which I luckily was able to get out but it's been a little disheartening since this is my first bag I've bought for myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393069
> 
> View attachment 5393070
> View attachment 5393071



That sucks.  There's nothing worse than expecting a fabulous co$tly bag,  only to get one that somehow got marked up.   I assume this was not from a boutique ?   I'd call CS  ASAP  and have them find you a replacement sent overnight express.  Offer to send photos.   I hope they make it right.


----------



## 23adeline

I only bought the Bubblegram Alma BB Bleu Gracier , the rest I just tried for fun but so tempted to get white Over The Moon


----------



## _vee

23adeline said:


> I only bought the Bubblegram Alma BB Bleu Gracier , the rest I just tried for fun but so tempted to get white Over The Moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393387
> View attachment 5393382
> View attachment 5393384
> View attachment 5393386
> View attachment 5393385
> View attachment 5393383


Obsessed with the Madeleine


----------



## daisy913

nicole0612 said:


> I tried on the pink Bubblegram papillon bb in the store today and it is very pretty, but there were a little wrinkles starting under the handles already, so I decided a little less blank space in the leather may age better. I decided to wait for the Stardust Speedy. I did go ahead and order the illusion keepall mini pouch while it is still available, I think the green/blue illusion pattern will look so pretty with the turquoise Stardust Speedy 20. Here are some photos of the pink Bubblegram papillon bb if it helps anyone. One nicer thing about the Bubblegram leather vs the midnight fuscia canvas is that the zipper mouth opens wider on the Bubblegram due softer leather vs stiffer canvas.
> 
> View attachment 5393055
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393056
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393057


Major fomo right now because I have covid. I was so excited for my appointment too 

Did your store happen to have the black bubblegram papillon bb too? Wondering which color looks more “luxurious” in person. In the photos my SA sent, the black draws me in more… rethinking everything now lol

Were you able to ask your SA if they had any photos for stardust?


----------



## asatoasz

23adeline said:


> I only bought the Bubblegram Alma BB Bleu Gracier , the rest I just tried for fun but so tempted to get white Over The Moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393387
> View attachment 5393382
> View attachment 5393384
> View attachment 5393386
> View attachment 5393385
> View attachment 5393383


The Madeline BB is beautiful!  I haven’t given this item a second look and am now considering purchasing!  Any thoughts on it you could share?


----------



## bbcerisette66

I’m very happy. Today Sunday… my CA sent me an email to order the Victorine empreinte pink/beige of the Spring in the City collection. I thought I will never succeed to have something of that collection. In France We have few items available.


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

Babxie said:


> Thanks!
> 
> My CA wanted to arrange delivery as soon as today but I requested to be delivered next Tuesday. Really excited to see my cutie. Had always wanted to buy something fun but didn't find something that will make my heart skipped the moment I see it. Aside from not having zip closure, this bag has everything I'm looking for! I wanted to thank you for posting this cutie, else I don't think I will even know it exists! Even now it is still not on SG online store.


Hello Babxie, I received my spring in the city felicie finally. It seems that the interior lining is much smaller than the bag itself. It feels like there is at least a centimeter gap between the outer leather in yellow(the bottom) and the lining. And so I can't fit much in the bag. Plus when I stuff the bag and it sits on the table with the yellow leather faces the ground, it looks like it has a belly tummy at the bottom part (the bottom part of pink leather) because the lining holds my stuff in the air inside the bag without getting any support from standing on the ground. I talked to a SA in shop and she said they do not have another felicie for me to compare because the lining of spring in the city felicie is in microfiber while the normal empreinte leather felicies hold linen interior. I compared an empreinte leather in rose ballerine and I can feel there is only a small gap between. This is my first felicie so I do not know if it is normal. Do you have the same problem with your felicie? 

Does anyone have felicie can tell if it is normal?


----------



## nicole0612

bagsamplified said:


> Great mod shots, very helpful! I saw you're holding your amazing pink Taigarama Outdoor pouch. I am still so drawn to this colour! Would you still recommend it ? I'm not sure if it's too small for me. I like that if can change to a bumbag or crossbody, and that the strap can be used on other bags.. hmm . This vs an Outdoor Messenger which is bigger but strap is not detachable.. Thanks !
> 
> Sorry, back to SS22


I still really love it! I actually just discovered the NIB coin card holders in pink and in the bright blue (and the Friends Elizabeth case) sitting in my gym of all places (you can tell how often I lift weights!), I love the bright Taigarama so much I purchase a few items just to have the gorgeous print. The outdoor pouch is perfect for me, it is big enough to easily hold my daily needs: I put a small wallet, hand sanitizer, mask, and a few personal products in the main compartment and my keys and the most used cards in the front pouch. On the other hand, it is small enough to hide in my car or desk when I need to and it is just so cute. I have only used the strap it comes with once, since I prefer chain or leather straps. I use a chain strap from Amazon (but I need a shorter one) or use a cross body strap from other bags like the keepall XS. I also like that it sits close to the body. I love the keepall XS (and papillon bb is similar) but they jut out from the body more due to the rounded shape. I would say to go for the outdoor pouch if you are looking for a small bag that can double as a purse but the outdoor messenger if you are looking for a larger capacity (larger wallet etc) and don’t want a bag that can look very feminine as well as masculine (I think the pouch looks like a sporty purse, but the messenger looks like a utility bag). I honestly think this is my least expensive bag, but I get by far the most compliments on it.


----------



## nicole0612

23adeline said:


> I only bought the Bubblegram Alma BB Bleu Gracier , the rest I just tried for fun but so tempted to get white Over The Moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393387
> View attachment 5393382
> View attachment 5393384
> View attachment 5393386
> View attachment 5393385
> View attachment 5393383


The alma is so pretty!! It is my favorite from this collection and looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## nicole0612

daisy913 said:


> Major fomo right now because I have covid. I was so excited for my appointment too
> 
> Did your store happen to have the black bubblegram papillon bb too? Wondering which color looks more “luxurious” in person. In the photos my SA sent, the black draws me in more… rethinking everything now lol
> 
> Were you able to ask your SA if they had any photos for stardust?


I hope you get well soon!!
My store only had the papillon bb in the light blue, white and pink. I only tried the pink because if I didn’t get the pink my next choice would be the Alma BB in black (which they did not have) since I love my Alma BBs in leather! Black is always a safe choice, I usually go for a neutral unless a color really makes me fall in love and I think I can use it (not too light to get stained and works with my coloring and wardrobe), so then I have a balance of practical and beautiful bags.
I did ask about the stardust, but my SA had no idea. I was telling her that I would get the Stardust speedy or the Bubblegram papillon bb, but not both, since I would use them in the same way (since they are fun bags to me, I would get colors for both and if I get black Bubblegram it will be alma bb since that is an elegant bag to me and I feel that alma wears so well that it could be an everyday bag easily for work). I showed her the blurry look book photos posted here of Stardust and she said that was all they have seen also so far but that she will let me know when I can order it.


----------



## nic_blue

23adeline said:


> I only bought the Bubblegram Alma BB Bleu Gracier , the rest I just tried for fun but so tempted to get white Over The Moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393387
> View attachment 5393382
> View attachment 5393384
> View attachment 5393386
> View attachment 5393385
> View attachment 5393383


Hello what is the beautyful bag in the second last picture


----------



## Babxie

Marie. Alyssa said:


> Hello Babxie, I received my spring in the city felicie finally. It seems that the interior lining is much smaller than the bag itself. It feels like there is at least a centimeter gap between the outer leather in yellow(the bottom) and the lining. And so I can't fit much in the bag. Plus when I stuff the bag and it sits on the table with the yellow leather faces the ground, it looks like it has a belly tummy at the bottom part (the bottom part of pink leather) because the lining holds my stuff in the air inside the bag without getting any support from standing on the ground. I talked to a SA in shop and she said they do not have another felicie for me to compare because the lining of spring in the city felicie is in microfiber while the normal empreinte leather felicies hold linen interior. I compared an empreinte leather in rose ballerine and I can feel there is only a small gap between. This is my first felicie so I do not know if it is normal. Do you have the same problem with your felicie?
> 
> Does anyone have felicie can tell if it is normal?


Hi Marie, I’m afraid I can’t help much with your concern at the moment as this is also my first Felicie and I haven’t got a chance to use it yet. Reg the belly tummy part, could it be because you didn’t stuff your belongings “evenly” inside? I know this Felicie bag is softer so it should be less structured like Felicie in Canvas. Did you try to put less belongings inside to see if the shape is still weird when sitting on the bottom yellow side?


----------



## viewwing

nic_blue said:


> Hello what is the beautyful bag in the second last picture


It’s a Chanel coco handle knock off.


----------



## snibor

nic_blue said:


> Hello what is the beautyful bag in the second last picture


FYI…It’s called madeleine.   I think this is bb size


----------



## joylisajo

Sped off to the boutique when I saw the DA Studs posted online.  Got my early Mother's day present   Tempted to get another Felicie but I already bought the DE version last year.


----------



## joylisajo

Online & in store shots. Only 4 offerings for the Damier Azur studs collection


----------



## joylisajo

Marie. Alyssa said:


> Hello Babxie, I received my spring in the city felicie finally. It seems that the interior lining is much smaller than the bag itself. It feels like there is at least a centimeter gap between the outer leather in yellow(the bottom) and the lining. And so I can't fit much in the bag. Plus when I stuff the bag and it sits on the table with the yellow leather faces the ground, it looks like it has a belly tummy at the bottom part (the bottom part of pink leather) because the lining holds my stuff in the air inside the bag without getting any support from standing on the ground. I talked to a SA in shop and she said they do not have another felicie for me to compare because the lining of spring in the city felicie is in microfiber while the normal empreinte leather felicies hold linen interior. I compared an empreinte leather in rose ballerine and I can feel there is only a small gap between. This is my first felicie so I do not know if it is normal. Do you have the same problem with your felicie?
> 
> Does anyone have felicie can tell if it is normal?


I think I get what you're saying. Unfortunately, the smaller the purse, the bigger the difference of a centimeter or even a millimeter makes in terms of space. 
At first, I was disappointed by how little I can fit in my Felicie (rose ballerine linen interior) but I've learn to edit what goes in it. It's much better for my shoulders to carry less.
I'm just in love when I see it.


----------



## Babxie

joylisajo said:


> Online & in store shots. Only 4 offerings for the Damier Azur studs collection
> View attachment 5393956
> View attachment 5393957
> View attachment 5393958
> 
> View attachment 5393984


I love studs! And the studs here are beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## viewwing

This is the new guimauve color... looks like a pastel lilac pink


----------



## 23adeline

_vee said:


> Obsessed with the Madeleine


Get the bb 


asatoasz said:


> The Madeline BB is beautiful!  I haven’t given this item a second look and am now considering purchasing!  Any thoughts on it you could share?


I like the BB size, it‘s a good size. The MM looks a bit matured .


nicole0612 said:


> The alma is so pretty!! It is my favorite from this collection and looks gorgeous on you!


Thanks   
My best friend that went with me said it doesn’t look nice  I almost didn’t want to buy it.


nic_blue said:


> Hello what is the beautyful bag in the second last picture


it’s Madeleine BB . Off white and bicolor are bb, Black is mm


----------



## asatoasz

23adeline said:


> I like the BB size, it‘s a good size. The MM looks a bit matured .


Thank you for the advice!  Did you happen to notice if the strap will go crossbody (for the BB)?


----------



## Chrissy14223

gagabag said:


> I love dogs and bag charms so I’m eyeing this one. It is indeed adorable! The mix metals do not bother me either.  However, I feel it clashes with the DA print and imo, it suits better with a darker print.


It definitely looks better with a darker print. I dont have any leather bags but it looks great with the classic canvas'


----------



## beautycase

Did anyone has also those tiny dots on the sunrise pastel?
This is on my marshmallow! Should I exchange it?
They are almost on all 3D effects LV flowers!


----------



## gagabag

Chrissy14223 said:


> It definitely looks better with a darker print. I dont have any leather bags but it looks great with the classic canvas'


Ooo please show us!


----------



## stephan1emar1e

beautycase said:


> Did anyone has also those tiny dots on the sunrise pastel?
> This is on my marshmallow! Should I exchange it?
> They are almost on all 3D effects LV flowers!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394635
> 
> View attachment 5394634


yes I have 2 pen tip-sized, teeny marks on these large monogram parts of the bag. My SA said they’re on all of them but they’re so microscopic that most people (except picky ones like me and you) aren’t noticing/caring.
 I have one super tiny one almost can’t see it and one slightly more noticeable one off to the side on my marshmallow bag.
 My SA said the leather manager at the store relayed that it is a tiny fiber or something that was sticking to the letters during the processing of coating the letters. 
If it bothers you you should ask to see alt options and see if there’s one with less marks/not in a noticeable spot. or return it. I decided to just accept mine because the first marshmallow I had I exchanged because that “clasp” looking part holding the swiveling top handle was slightly crooked.


----------



## Pastelroses

snibor said:


> I wouldn’t keep it.  So sorry this happened to you.



Thank you appreciate it, I'm sorry it happened too  



glitzgal97 said:


> Exchange it!



Thank you I tried to in person and via phone but they didn't have any stock and weren't able to order another one for me 



Penelopepursula said:


> Have you tried to clean it off with a damp towel or a non-alcohol based baby wipe?



Thank you for the tip! No luck with the damp towel but will pick up some non-alcohol baby wipes tomorrow and give it a try.



bagsamplified said:


> I would ask for an exchange, especially since this is the first bag you've bought yourself! Congratulations by the way, that's a great achievement



Thank you so much appreciate it.  Unfortunately they didn't have any more in stock and were also unable to order another one for me.  Have tried in person and via phone as well but no luck 



stephan1emar1e said:


> The “crease” on the logo is actually from the handles resting on it. You could give it time with the handles up, to see if it goes away. You can tie them up with a LV ribbon or bandeau.



Thank you!  I was able to get rid of the creases the first time and they came back and I had no idea why.  They went away again after I tied the handles up so thank you for the tip!



travelbliss said:


> That sucks.  There's nothing worse than expecting a fabulous co$tly bag,  only to get one that somehow got marked up.   I assume this was not from a boutique ?   I'd call CS  ASAP  and have them find you a replacement sent overnight express.  Offer to send photos.   I hope they make it right.



I know right, I was so, so excited.  I ordered online and picked up in store.  Both stores I tried didn't have any in stock and they weren't able to place an order for me.  CS also was unable to place an order and the most they could do was reach out to in stock stores to see if they could fulfill my request but none have been able to so far.  It's been a stressful and deflating past week to say the least.  They suggested to bring it in for repair so I guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

Babxie said:


> Hi Marie, I’m afraid I can’t help much with your concern at the moment as this is also my first Felicie and I haven’t got a chance to use it yet. Reg the belly tummy part, could it be because you didn’t stuff your belongings “evenly” inside? I know this Felicie bag is softer so it should be less structured like Felicie in Canvas. Did you try to put less belongings inside to see if the shape is still weird when sitting on the bottom yellow side?


This is actually empty inside, like a belly of a cute little fat boy at the bottom part 



 And the lining interior does not go all the way to the bottom part, and I think this may be one of the reasons the belly appears


----------



## 23adeline

asatoasz said:


> Thank you for the advice!  Did you happen to notice if the strap will go crossbody (for the BB)?


I didn’t put the strap on, Normally BB bag can be used as crossbody. Strap drop is 50-55 cm according to LV website .


----------



## asatoasz

23adeline said:


> I didn’t put the strap on, Normally BB bag can be used as crossbody. Strap drop is 50-55 cm according to LV website .


Thank you!


----------



## Penelopepursula

Marie. Alyssa said:


> This is actually empty inside, like a belly of a cute little fat boy at the bottom part
> View attachment 5394737
> View attachment 5394738
> 
> And the lining interior does not go all the way to the bottom part, and I think this may be one of the reasons the belly appears
> View attachment 5394740


The shortened lining seems odd. Is this normal for a Felicie?


----------



## ArielS

beautycase said:


> Did anyone has also those tiny dots on the sunrise pastel?
> This is on my marshmallow! Should I exchange it?
> They are almost on all 3D effects LV flowers!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394635
> 
> View attachment 5394634


I know it’s different material but I had those black spots on my rose ballerine Alma bb in monogram vernis. I managed to get it all off with baby wipes but I quickly dried it with tissue spot by spot as I went on because it was leather. See if that get it off. Good luck! Xx


----------



## travelbliss

Penelopepursula said:


> The shortened lining seems odd. Is this normal for a Felicie?



My Valentine pink and blue vernis Felicie is like that.  One side seems more finished while the other has a "fold" of lining that looks simply  sloppy....like it was fashioned in a hurry.  The only reason I didn't send it back was that I really like it and it's so, so limited.  So tired of hoping my purchases will be "acceptable" to me.  It really zaps the fun of enjoying what should be a nice lux purchase.


----------



## EljayaBisous22

A little late but worth the wait! Finally picked up my replacement ZCP. This one has no defects and I love it even more than in store - in natural light this collection is stunning! The old one had a weird indent on the side where the bright pink is so it was very noticeable. 
For the upcoming stardust collection my very kind SA gave me a sneak peek at the Guimauve (sorry I don't remember how to spell it  ) and it looks like a soft pink with purple undertones. I really hope that it really does stay that way and doesn't end up baby pink etc.


----------



## beautycase

ArielS said:


> I know it’s different material but I had those black spots on my rose ballerine Alma bb in monogram vernis. I managed to get it all off with baby wipes but I quickly dried it with tissue spot by spot as I went on because it was leather. See if that get it off. Good luck! Xx


I tried baby wipes but it didn't went off, stayed all the same :/


----------



## LVovely

EljayaBisous22 said:


> For the upcoming stardust collection my very kind SA gave me a sneak peek at the Guimauve (sorry I don't remember how to spell it  ) and it looks like a soft pink with purple undertones. I really hope that it really does stay that way and doesn't end up baby pink etc.


There are already items up in this colour on the website, Guivmauve means Marshmallow in French :



			https://en.louisvuitton.com/eng-nl/products/zippy-wallet-mahina-014714/M81426


----------



## EljayaBisous22

lovelyrita said:


> There are already items up in this colour on the website, Guivmauve means Marshmallow in French :
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.louisvuitton.com/eng-nl/products/zippy-wallet-mahina-014714/M81426


Thank you!!! My French is rusty aka have not used in yeeaaaaars!   
Yes this colour is gorgeous! Hope it is not too baby pink in person


----------



## LVovely

EljayaBisous22 said:


> Thank you!!! My French is rusty aka have not used in yeeaaaaars!
> Yes this colour is gorgeous! Hope it is not too baby pink in person


You’re welcome! Funny how colour preferences differ, for me it‘s too blueish/cold and I‘d prefer more baby pink-ness


----------



## EljayaBisous22

lovelyrita said:


> You’re welcome! Funny how colour preferences differ, for me it‘s too blueish/cold and I‘d prefer more baby pink-ness


Good thing Louis makes allllllll the pinks for everyone to enjoy!


----------



## bbcerisette66

lovelyrita said:


> There are already items up in this colour on the website, Guivmauve means Marshmallow in French :
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.louisvuitton.com/eng-nl/products/zippy-wallet-mahina-014714/M81426


Exactement


----------



## CAcker01

Welcome home to my new sunrise pastel keepall 45 from the Spring in the City collection! I think this may be my favorite bag from the whole collection! (And this is my first keepall ever!) 

this bag has a funny story  My out of town CA posted this bag on his Instagram a few weeks ago and I’ve been dying over it. My bf had just bought me the petit sac plat from this collection and also the Men’s glitter mini trunk so I didn’t feel right asking for another bag. But I had been drooling over it so badly and asked my CA if he thought it might be available to order in 2 months or so and he said no! I was sad. So he offered to place an order for the bag and not charge our card but just see if it would come to the store and then we would figure out how to approach my bf about it if it arrived.

Well, I confessed our secret plan to my boyfriend last week and he was like “honestly, you need that keepall so just let me know when it comes in.” I was so excited but thought it was going to be a few weeks wait!

Well, apparently, someone else requested the bag from a different associate at the same store and when it arrived last week they offered the bag to the guest and he said he wasn’t purchasing it anymore!!!! My CA messaged my bf (their messages are attached here - I was sick with bronchitis and it’s so funny to read their convo) and he said to ring it up for me!!!

He even got it hot stamped with my initials. This is my first hot stamped item!!! I am just really in love with this bag and this man haha. This is my Mother’s Day gift for being a great dog mama to our 3 dogs lol!

It’s made in France and the 45 is perfect for me at 5’3!!!


----------



## snibor

CAcker01 said:


> Welcome home to my new sunrise pastel keepall 45 from the Spring in the City collection! I think this may be my favorite bag from the whole collection! (And this is my first keepall ever!)
> 
> this bag has a funny story  My out of town CA posted this bag on his Instagram a few weeks ago and I’ve been dying over it. My bf had just bought me the petit sac plat from this collection and also the Men’s glitter mini trunk so I didn’t feel right asking for another bag. But I had been drooling over it so badly and asked my CA if he thought it might be available to order in 2 months or so and he said no! I was sad. So he offered to place an order for the bag and not charge our card but just see if it would come to the store and then we would figure out how to approach my bf about it if it arrived.
> 
> Well, I confessed our secret plan to my boyfriend last week and he was like “honestly, you need that keepall so just let me know when it comes in.” I was so excited but thought it was going to be a few weeks wait!
> 
> Well, apparently, someone else requested the bag from a different associate at the same store and when it arrived last week they offered the bag to the guest and he said he wasn’t purchasing it anymore!!!! My CA messaged my bf (their messages are attached here - I was sick with bronchitis and it’s so funny to read their convo) and he said to ring it up for me!!!
> 
> He even got it hot stamped with my initials. This is my first hot stamped item!!! I am just really in love with this bag and this man haha. This is my Mother’s Day gift for being a great dog mama to our 3 dogs lol!
> 
> It’s made in France and the 45 is perfect for me at 5’3!!!
> 
> View attachment 5396461
> View attachment 5396462
> View attachment 5396463
> View attachment 5396464
> View attachment 5396465
> View attachment 5396466
> View attachment 5396467
> View attachment 5396468
> View attachment 5396469
> View attachment 5396470
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396460


That is gorgeous!  Wow. I love it. Congrats!   Lucky break for you the other client didn’t want.  Really beautiful.


----------



## Bumbles

CAcker01 said:


> Welcome home to my new sunrise pastel keepall 45 from the Spring in the City collection! I think this may be my favorite bag from the whole collection! (And this is my first keepall ever!)
> 
> this bag has a funny story  My out of town CA posted this bag on his Instagram a few weeks ago and I’ve been dying over it. My bf had just bought me the petit sac plat from this collection and also the Men’s glitter mini trunk so I didn’t feel right asking for another bag. But I had been drooling over it so badly and asked my CA if he thought it might be available to order in 2 months or so and he said no! I was sad. So he offered to place an order for the bag and not charge our card but just see if it would come to the store and then we would figure out how to approach my bf about it if it arrived.
> 
> Well, I confessed our secret plan to my boyfriend last week and he was like “honestly, you need that keepall so just let me know when it comes in.” I was so excited but thought it was going to be a few weeks wait!
> 
> Well, apparently, someone else requested the bag from a different associate at the same store and when it arrived last week they offered the bag to the guest and he said he wasn’t purchasing it anymore!!!! My CA messaged my bf (their messages are attached here - I was sick with bronchitis and it’s so funny to read their convo) and he said to ring it up for me!!!
> 
> He even got it hot stamped with my initials. This is my first hot stamped item!!! I am just really in love with this bag and this man haha. This is my Mother’s Day gift for being a great dog mama to our 3 dogs lol!
> 
> It’s made in France and the 45 is perfect for me at 5’3!!!
> 
> View attachment 5396461
> View attachment 5396462
> View attachment 5396463
> View attachment 5396464
> View attachment 5396465
> View attachment 5396466
> View attachment 5396467
> View attachment 5396468
> View attachment 5396469
> View attachment 5396470
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396460


Congrats!   So glad you managed to score this unicorn! Enjoy your gorgeous keepall. It’s a great size


----------



## CAcker01

snibor said:


> That is gorgeous!  Wow. I love it. Congrats!  Can you not buy your own bags without having bf buy it?  Lucky break for you the other client didn’t want.  Really beautiful.



Thank you!! I feel like i say this every time i get a new bag, but I think this is the prettiest bag I think I’ve ever seen.

I work a really good job in finance and I CAN buy my own stuff but my boyfriend is VERY traditional about money and he makes ALOOOOOOOT more money than I do and it’s just the rule in our house the he makes all of the big purchases. And he likes spoiling me so I have no complaints about keeping my money for myself haha.


----------



## ArielS

CAcker01 said:


> Welcome home to my new sunrise pastel keepall 45 from the Spring in the City collection! I think this may be my favorite bag from the whole collection! (And this is my first keepall ever!)
> 
> this bag has a funny story  My out of town CA posted this bag on his Instagram a few weeks ago and I’ve been dying over it. My bf had just bought me the petit sac plat from this collection and also the Men’s glitter mini trunk so I didn’t feel right asking for another bag. But I had been drooling over it so badly and asked my CA if he thought it might be available to order in 2 months or so and he said no! I was sad. So he offered to place an order for the bag and not charge our card but just see if it would come to the store and then we would figure out how to approach my bf about it if it arrived.
> 
> Well, I confessed our secret plan to my boyfriend last week and he was like “honestly, you need that keepall so just let me know when it comes in.” I was so excited but thought it was going to be a few weeks wait!
> 
> Well, apparently, someone else requested the bag from a different associate at the same store and when it arrived last week they offered the bag to the guest and he said he wasn’t purchasing it anymore!!!! My CA messaged my bf (their messages are attached here - I was sick with bronchitis and it’s so funny to read their convo) and he said to ring it up for me!!!
> 
> He even got it hot stamped with my initials. This is my first hot stamped item!!! I am just really in love with this bag and this man haha. This is my Mother’s Day gift for being a great dog mama to our 3 dogs lol!
> 
> It’s made in France and the 45 is perfect for me at 5’3!!!
> 
> View attachment 5396461
> View attachment 5396462
> View attachment 5396463
> View attachment 5396464
> View attachment 5396465
> View attachment 5396466
> View attachment 5396467
> View attachment 5396468
> View attachment 5396469
> View attachment 5396470
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396460


Congratulations!! She’s so special. You got a lovely bf. Xx


----------



## snibor

CAcker01 said:


> Thank you!! I feel like i say this every time i get a new bag, but I think this is the prettiest bag I think I’ve ever seen.
> 
> I work a really good job in finance and I CAN buy my own stuff but my boyfriend is VERY traditional about money and he makes ALOOOOOOOT more money than I do and it’s just the rule in our house the he makes all of the big purchases. And he likes spoiling me so I have no complaints about keeping my money for myself haha.


Awesome


----------



## CAcker01

Bumbles said:


> Congrats!   So glad you managed to score this unicorn! Enjoy your gorgeous keepall. It’s a great size



hehe I keep calling it my unicorn! Now, I need to plan a trip and get some use of this gorgeous baby!!! Thanks for your love, Bumbles!!!!! Happy Friday eve!!!!


----------



## CAcker01

ArielS said:


> Congratulations!! She’s so special. You got a lovely bf. Xx


Thank you so very much!!! I keep looking at it! It feels like such a special bag!!


----------



## Bumbles

CAcker01 said:


> hehe I keep calling it my unicorn! Now, I need to plan a trip and get some use of this gorgeous baby!!! Thanks for your love, Bumbles!!!!! Happy Friday eve!!!!


Thanks. Happy Friday to you too! I think this is definitely your unicorn for sure. Keepall’s in LE don’t usually come in 45. It’s normally 50 so this one is very special and unique indeed. I can image you using it for a tropical getaway. Would be perfect with your psp!


----------



## ProShopper1

CAcker01 said:


> Welcome home to my new sunrise pastel keepall 45 from the Spring in the City collection! I think this may be my favorite bag from the whole collection! (And this is my first keepall ever!)
> 
> this bag has a funny story  My out of town CA posted this bag on his Instagram a few weeks ago and I’ve been dying over it. My bf had just bought me the petit sac plat from this collection and also the Men’s glitter mini trunk so I didn’t feel right asking for another bag. But I had been drooling over it so badly and asked my CA if he thought it might be available to order in 2 months or so and he said no! I was sad. So he offered to place an order for the bag and not charge our card but just see if it would come to the store and then we would figure out how to approach my bf about it if it arrived.
> 
> Well, I confessed our secret plan to my boyfriend last week and he was like “honestly, you need that keepall so just let me know when it comes in.” I was so excited but thought it was going to be a few weeks wait!
> 
> Well, apparently, someone else requested the bag from a different associate at the same store and when it arrived last week they offered the bag to the guest and he said he wasn’t purchasing it anymore!!!! My CA messaged my bf (their messages are attached here - I was sick with bronchitis and it’s so funny to read their convo) and he said to ring it up for me!!!
> 
> He even got it hot stamped with my initials. This is my first hot stamped item!!! I am just really in love with this bag and this man haha. This is my Mother’s Day gift for being a great dog mama to our 3 dogs lol!
> 
> It’s made in France and the 45 is perfect for me at 5’3!!!
> 
> View attachment 5396461
> View attachment 5396462
> View attachment 5396463
> View attachment 5396464
> View attachment 5396465
> View attachment 5396466
> View attachment 5396467
> View attachment 5396468
> View attachment 5396469
> View attachment 5396470
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396460


Beautiful bag!

Does anyone know if this is available in the US? I don’t see it on the website


----------



## LVovely

CAcker01 said:


> Thank you!! I feel like i say this every time i get a new bag, but I think this is the prettiest bag I think I’ve ever seen.
> 
> I work a really good job in finance and I CAN buy my own stuff but my boyfriend is VERY traditional about money and he makes ALOOOOOOOT more money than I do and it’s just the rule in our house the he makes all of the big purchases. And he likes spoiling me so I have no complaints about keeping my money for myself haha.


It‘s a gorgeous bag, loved looking at your beautiful pictures ! Also no need to explain/justify why your boyfriend is giving you gifts, or if you can buy your own bags. This is no one’s business and every relationship is different! Some people always like to rain on one‘s parade/unicorn bag! Don‘t let them! Enjoy your bag


----------



## snibor

lovelyrita said:


> It‘s a gorgeous bag, loved looking at your beautiful pictures ! Also no need to explain/justify why your boyfriend is giving you gifts, or if you can buy your own bags. This is no one’s business and every relationship is different! Some people always like to rain on one‘s parade/unicorn bag! Don‘t let them! Enjoy your bag


No I did not mean to do that which is why I had edited my comment right before she replied to delete that portion so it wouldn’t be taken the wrong way. I just initially didn’t understand the explanation of why she could not just get the bag.   I think the bag is gorgeous and  expressed so.   It’s a lovely piece


----------



## Sina99

CAcker01 said:


> Absolutely STUNNING bag!!  Feel better soon and props to your lovely BF. HAPPY MOTHER’S DAY!


----------



## CAcker01

lovelyrita said:


> It‘s a gorgeous bag, loved looking at your beautiful pictures ! Also no need to explain/justify why your boyfriend is giving you gifts, or if you can buy your own bags. This is no one’s business and every relationship is different! Some people always like to rain on one‘s parade/unicorn bag! Don‘t let them! Enjoy your bag



thank you so much!! I really appreciate you sticking up for me but I don’t mind chatting about my life!! That was really sweet and thoughtful of you to take up for me like that:

I just love this unicorn bag so much aahhh I feel so lucky to have it in my collection!!


----------



## CAcker01

snibor said:


> No I did not mean to do that which is why I had edited my comment right before she replied to delete that portion so it wouldn’t be taken the wrong way. I just initially didn’t understand the explanation of why she could not just get the bag.   I think the bag is gorgeous and  expressed so.   It’s a lovely piece



no worries at all! I promise I didn’t take it negatively at all. I reread how I worded my story and I completely get your curiosity based on what I wrote. I don’t mind sharing my life here. Everyone is overall so excited about bags and is on the same positive stuff!! I always enjoy reading your comments!!!


----------



## snibor

CAcker01 said:


> no worries at all! I promise I didn’t take it negatively at all. I reread how I worded my story and I completely get your curiosity based on what I wrote. I don’t mind sharing my life here. Everyone is overall so excited about bags and is on the same positive stuff!! I always enjoy reading your comments!!!


Thank you.  I actually had deleted that portion of the comment right before you responded.  Anyway, enjoy your bag!  Totally fab!


----------



## EljayaBisous22

CAcker01 said:


> Welcome home to my new sunrise pastel keepall 45 from the Spring in the City collection! I think this may be my favorite bag from the whole collection! (And this is my first keepall ever!)
> 
> this bag has a funny story  My out of town CA posted this bag on his Instagram a few weeks ago and I’ve been dying over it. My bf had just bought me the petit sac plat from this collection and also the Men’s glitter mini trunk so I didn’t feel right asking for another bag. But I had been drooling over it so badly and asked my CA if he thought it might be available to order in 2 months or so and he said no! I was sad. So he offered to place an order for the bag and not charge our card but just see if it would come to the store and then we would figure out how to approach my bf about it if it arrived.
> 
> Well, I confessed our secret plan to my boyfriend last week and he was like “honestly, you need that keepall so just let me know when it comes in.” I was so excited but thought it was going to be a few weeks wait!
> 
> Well, apparently, someone else requested the bag from a different associate at the same store and when it arrived last week they offered the bag to the guest and he said he wasn’t purchasing it anymore!!!! My CA messaged my bf (their messages are attached here - I was sick with bronchitis and it’s so funny to read their convo) and he said to ring it up for me!!!
> 
> He even got it hot stamped with my initials. This is my first hot stamped item!!! I am just really in love with this bag and this man haha. This is my Mother’s Day gift for being a great dog mama to our 3 dogs lol!
> 
> It’s made in France and the 45 is perfect for me at 5’3!!!
> 
> View attachment 5396461
> View attachment 5396462
> View attachment 5396463
> View attachment 5396464
> View attachment 5396465
> View attachment 5396466
> View attachment 5396467
> View attachment 5396468
> View attachment 5396469
> View attachment 5396470
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396460


This beauty is gorgeous! I love the sides of the bag with the small LV   So happy you were able to get one!


----------



## Aliluvlv

CAcker01 said:


> Welcome home to my new sunrise pastel keepall 45 from the Spring in the City collection! I think this may be my favorite bag from the whole collection! (And this is my first keepall ever!)
> 
> this bag has a funny story  My out of town CA posted this bag on his Instagram a few weeks ago and I’ve been dying over it. My bf had just bought me the petit sac plat from this collection and also the Men’s glitter mini trunk so I didn’t feel right asking for another bag. But I had been drooling over it so badly and asked my CA if he thought it might be available to order in 2 months or so and he said no! I was sad. So he offered to place an order for the bag and not charge our card but just see if it would come to the store and then we would figure out how to approach my bf about it if it arrived.
> 
> Well, I confessed our secret plan to my boyfriend last week and he was like “honestly, you need that keepall so just let me know when it comes in.” I was so excited but thought it was going to be a few weeks wait!
> 
> Well, apparently, someone else requested the bag from a different associate at the same store and when it arrived last week they offered the bag to the guest and he said he wasn’t purchasing it anymore!!!! My CA messaged my bf (their messages are attached here - I was sick with bronchitis and it’s so funny to read their convo) and he said to ring it up for me!!!
> 
> He even got it hot stamped with my initials. This is my first hot stamped item!!! I am just really in love with this bag and this man haha. This is my Mother’s Day gift for being a great dog mama to our 3 dogs lol!
> 
> It’s made in France and the 45 is perfect for me at 5’3!!!
> 
> View attachment 5396461
> View attachment 5396462
> View attachment 5396463
> View attachment 5396464
> View attachment 5396465
> View attachment 5396466
> View attachment 5396467
> View attachment 5396468
> View attachment 5396469
> View attachment 5396470
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396460


This is so gorgeous! Congratulations!   Can’t wait to see where you take her.


----------



## CAcker01

Bumbles said:


> Thanks. Happy Friday to you too! I think this is definitely your unicorn for sure. Keepall’s in LE don’t usually come in 45. It’s normally 50 so this one is very special and unique indeed. I can image you using it for a tropical getaway. Would be perfect with your psp!



ohhhhh i didn't know that about the LE items! i love this board for this exact reason. thanks for sharing that! i think the 50 would overwhelm my frame and be tough for me to comfortably carry!!



ProShopper1 said:


> Beautiful bag!
> 
> Does anyone know if this is available in the US? I don’t see it on the website



Thank you! i don't think it's online but CAs do have access to them in store i believe!! the style number is m59943!



EljayaBisous22 said:


> This beauty is gorgeous! I love the sides of the bag with the small LV   So happy you were able to get one!



thank you so much! i LOVE the small monograms on the sides!!



Aliluvlv said:


> This is so gorgeous! Congratulations!   Can’t wait to see where you take her.



ahh me too!! my boyfriend started a company last year and he's very active in running it but he promised he would take some time off and we would get away further than atlanta this year haha!!


----------



## travelbliss

CAcker01 said:


> Welcome home to my new sunrise pastel keepall 45 from the Spring in the City collection! I think this may be my favorite bag from the whole collection! (And this is my first keepall ever!)
> 
> this bag has a funny story  My out of town CA posted this bag on his Instagram a few weeks ago and I’ve been dying over it. My bf had just bought me the petit sac plat from this collection and also the Men’s glitter mini trunk so I didn’t feel right asking for another bag. But I had been drooling over it so badly and asked my CA if he thought it might be available to order in 2 months or so and he said no! I was sad. So he offered to place an order for the bag and not charge our card but just see if it would come to the store and then we would figure out how to approach my bf about it if it arrived.
> 
> Well, I confessed our secret plan to my boyfriend last week and he was like “honestly, you need that keepall so just let me know when it comes in.” I was so excited but thought it was going to be a few weeks wait!
> 
> Well, apparently, someone else requested the bag from a different associate at the same store and when it arrived last week they offered the bag to the guest and he said he wasn’t purchasing it anymore!!!! My CA messaged my bf (their messages are attached here - I was sick with bronchitis and it’s so funny to read their convo) and he said to ring it up for me!!!
> 
> He even got it hot stamped with my initials. This is my first hot stamped item!!! I am just really in love with this bag and this man haha. This is my Mother’s Day gift for being a great dog mama to our 3 dogs lol!
> 
> It’s made in France and the 45 is perfect for me at 5’3!!!
> 
> View attachment 5396461
> View attachment 5396462
> View attachment 5396463
> View attachment 5396464
> View attachment 5396465
> View attachment 5396466
> View attachment 5396467
> View attachment 5396468
> View attachment 5396469
> View attachment 5396470
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396460


Wow.  That's truly beautiful.  Congratulations on having such a nice BF and a nice 45 !!


----------



## t.m.mcelroy

Emphosix said:


> Late Q2/ Q3 Overview (A lot can change! Nothing Final):
> 
> June
> Resort Collection
> Gifting (Plates, Cups, there used to be Keepcool PM... seems to be canceled)
> OTG City exclusives
> 
> Stardust
> Coussin in Turquoise
> Alma BB in Guimauve & Turquoise
> Capucines in special Stardust Colors
> Capucine Wallet in special Stardust Colors
> Toiletry on Chain
> Twist Summer Splash (Bleu, Rose)
> Twist General new colors (Guimave, Turquoise, Vert Acide)
> Coussin Zippy Wallet
> Noir
> Taupe
> Turquoise
> 
> 
> July:
> Fall for You Collection
> Monogram Empreinte looks EXACTLY like Camel cross stitched Collection but without the stitching
> OTG MM, Metis MM, Multi Pochette, Neonoe MM
> 
> Canvas is the Collection with the Side Pockets
> OTG, Neverfull, Speedy 25, Maxi Pochette Accs. Cardholder *with 6 Slots!* and more
> 3D shadow LV Logos like Fell in Love Collection
> Colors are: White Canvas, Beige LV Logos, Vachetta OR Black/Blueish Canvas with lighter LV Logos, pinkish shadow OR Pink PVC
> 
> 
> New Bubblegram colors
> Vert - looks greenish
> Overt the Moon - looks purpleish
> 
> Mahina Sac Noeud (looks like the Nigo Steamer + Bagatelle bottom Part)
> Lots of new Capucines
> Marceau in Empreinte
> Noir
> Tourterelle
> Creme
> 
> Alma BB in Framboise
> New Wave Chain Bags
> Noir
> Taupe
> Rose
> Navy
> 
> New On my Side Bags
> Galet
> Arizona
> 
> New Carryall MM & PM in Monogram Canvas
> Nano Speedy in Empreinte
> Noir/Beige (Posted Pictures already)
> 
> Monogram Empreinte PTE Mon Rosalie
> Noir
> Turquoise
> Rose
> Creme
> 
> Capucine Vertical Wallets
> Noir / Arizona
> Galet / Aqua
> 
> New Reverse Monogram Cardholder / 6 Slots
> New Monogram PF. Lou (whatever that is)
> 
> August
> Boots, Boots, Boots, Booooots... yes a lot of new boots in all varieties
> 
> September
> Coussin Gris MM & PM
> Monogram Empreinte Collection in Cognac
> OTG GM, Neverfull, Speedy, Felicie, Zippy wallet
> 
> New Lockme
> New Capucines
> 
> 
> 
> Haaaaaaappy spending! And to the people who like turquoise.... now you might have enough choices...



thank you for this! For the Nano Speedy in Empreinte, will that be the only color way?


----------



## Emphosix

Hmmmmm should I post Stardust Pictures?


----------



## MissyExile

Emphosix said:


> Hmmmmm should I post Stardust Pictures?


Omg yes pleaaaaase


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Emphosix said:


> Hmmmmm should I post Stardust Pictures?


oh you are such a tease


----------



## Emphosix

M46174


----------



## Emphosix

M46173


----------



## Emphosix

M46067


----------



## bbcerisette66

Emphosix said:


> Hmmmmm should I post Stardust Pictures?


Yes please


----------



## MissyExile

Emphosix said:


> M46174
> View attachment 5397880
> 
> View attachment 5397884
> View attachment 5397885
> View attachment 5397887
> View attachment 5397889


omg I am completely in love! @Emphosix do you know what models will come in which colors?
Thank you SO much for sharing.


----------



## bagsamplified

Emphosix said:


> M46174
> View attachment 5397880
> 
> View attachment 5397884
> View attachment 5397885
> View attachment 5397887
> View attachment 5397889


Thank you @Emphosix  wow!!! I am such a fan of both colourways! It is just like the Men's Illusion Taurillon collection! Is this going to be in Empreinte or Taurillon? Hope there are some nice SLGs or wonder if any belts are being released


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

Thank you so much @Emphosix 

Fantastic pictures. Love the pink and the purple. They look very futuristic and perfect for shining bright in the summer sun.

Do you have any idea of the price points for the range please?


----------



## BagAddiction712

Emphosix said:


> M46067
> View attachment 5397901
> View attachment 5397903
> View attachment 5397905
> View attachment 5397907


Mermaid ‍♀️ vibes


----------



## maxynot

bagsamplified said:


> Thank you @Emphosix  wow!!! I am such a fan of both colourways! It is just like the Men's Illusion Taurillon collection! Is this going to be in Empreinte or Taurillon? Hope there are some nice SLGs or wonder if any belts are being released


That’s exactly what I was thinking. It’s like the illusion without the gradient. Was hoping it wasn’t taurillion but if it’s like the mens it might be


----------



## Emphosix

bagsamplified said:


> Thank you @Emphosix  wow!!! I am such a fan of both colourways! It is just like the Men's Illusion Taurillon collection! Is this going to be in Empreinte or Taurillon? Hope there are some nice SLGs or wonder if any belts are being released


Based on the details picture I would say it looks like taurillon... but as far as I know they never used any taurillon for womens except on the capucines?! So that will probably regular Empreinte!


----------



## Jumper

I wonder what is the difference between taurillon and Empreinte leather if both of the are embossed. Which is more durable or softer? I had the impression taurillon leather is “harder” to touch.


----------



## Emphosix

Jumper said:


> I wonder what is the difference between taurillon and Empreinte leather if both of the are embossed. Which is more durable or softer? I had the impression taurillon leather is “harder” to touch.


its vice versa. Taurillon is much more smother than the womens regular empreinte


----------



## Jumper

Emphosix said:


> its vice versa. Taurillon is much more smother than the womens regular empreinte


Ooo…. Than how about aerogram leather in terms of durability or quality?
How would you rate the different leather LV have?

aerogram, taurillon, Empreinte, Epi and the recent Coussin’s and bubblegram puffy lamb skin and calf leather. In order of durability.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Emphosix said:


> Hmmmmm should I post Stardust Pictures?


YES! PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ArielS

Emphosix said:


> M46174
> View attachment 5397880
> 
> View attachment 5397884
> View attachment 5397885
> View attachment 5397887
> View attachment 5397889


This took my breath away! It’s going to be my first empriente!!


----------



## ArielS

Emphosix said:


> M46173
> View attachment 5397891
> View attachment 5397893
> View attachment 5397895
> View attachment 5397897
> View attachment 5397899


Would you refer to this colour as turquoise or lavender?


----------



## stephan1emar1e

Jumper said:


> Ooo…. Than how about aerogram leather in terms of durability or quality?
> How would you rate the different leather LV have?
> 
> aerogram, taurillon, Empreinte, Epi and the recent Coussin’s and bubblegram puffy lamb skin and calf leather. In order of durability.


I am also curious about the durability of this leather. How durable will it be? How will it compare to regular Empreinte leather?

And is this leather the same as the mens that came out early this year? 
If so, I don’t think it’s very durable. I saw a scary photo on IG of the leather Empreinte jacket sleeve looking super wrinkled around the wrist, revealing white colored leather underneath and color missing, as it was reportedly only worn once. My pocket organizer from that collection also feels delicate. it seems like the leather treatment or dying process isn’t super durable. That worries me. Wonder how those keepalls are holding up with use.


----------



## ingenieux00

stephan1emar1e said:


> I am also curious about the durability of this leather. How durable will it be? How will it compare to regular Empreinte leather?
> 
> And is this leather the same as the mens that came out early this year?
> If so, I don’t think it’s very durable. I saw a scary photo on IG of the leather Empreinte jacket sleeve looking super wrinkled around the wrist, revealing white colored leather underneath and color missing, as it was reportedly only worn once. My pocket organizer from that collection also feels delicate. it seems like the leather treatment or dying process isn’t super durable. That worries me. Wonder how those keepalls are holding up with use.


I use my illusion keepall tote as a gym bag and don't baby it and it's totally fine. I've been using the illusion PO as a daily driver for 3 months now and it also looks brand new. I think the paint chipping is more an anomaly than anything else.


----------



## snibor

ArielS said:


> Would you refer to this colour as turquoise or lavender?


Sorry to interrupt but foxy lv just posted this was supposed to be the purple (which it isn’t anymore).


----------



## ArielS

snibor said:


> Sorry to interrupt but foxy lv just posted this was supposed to be the purple (which it isn’t anymore).


Oh yeah. Just saw. I hope turquoise will look amazing!
I love how they use gold hw for pink and silver hw for purple as well. Nice touch!!


----------



## kadya

Omg that pink is something special 

Thank you so much for sharing, @Emphosix !

Glad I waited, I definitely think I’ll love this collection just a bit more than pastel. Time to pester my SA for a list of what’s coming


----------



## stephan1emar1e

ingenieux00 said:


> I use my illusion keepall tote as a gym bag and don't baby it and it's totally fine. I've been using the illusion PO as a daily driver for 3 months now and it also looks brand new. I think the paint chipping is more an anomaly than anything else.


Thanks, that’s assuring to hear!


----------



## Leathercrazyme

Ty so much!
Can you sure what kinda items will be avail? I am looking for pop of color alma bb and matching accessories. Can’t decide what to get!


----------



## ssangit

Emphosix said:


> M46174
> View attachment 5397880
> 
> View attachment 5397884
> View attachment 5397885
> View attachment 5397887
> View attachment 5397889


Anyone worried about color transfer on this?  It is soooo gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ArielS

ssangit said:


> Anyone worried about color transfer on this?  It is soooo gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!


Me! I already got stain on my psp sunrise pastel!!


----------



## Cathindy

ArielS said:


> Me! I already got stain on my psp sunrise pastel!!



Ohnoo! How did that happen?  I wear my PSP with a quite worryfree feeling but maybe I should be more careful then.


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

Cathindy said:


> Ohnoo! How did that happen?  I wear my PSP with a quite worryfree feeling but maybe I should be more careful then.



I once got black dye from a trench coat on a bag I was wearing crossbody. I’d worn the coat loads and wasn’t expecting it to happen at all.  Luckily it cleaned off the bag completely with no permanent marks left at all but since then I’ve been fairly mindful that all sorts of dark clothes that I’ve never had a problem with could potentially shed colour if you are unlucky. Definitely worth considering with lighter coloured bags. It’s a bit mind boggling, the same once happened with a multi colour t-shirt. Again, well worn and well washed plus the colours on it are colourfast because they don’t run onto each other in the wash!


----------



## ArielS

Cathindy said:


> Ohnoo! How did that happen?  I wear my PSP with a quite worryfree feeling but maybe I should be more careful then.



I absolutely have no idea how it happened. I was careful with it and always wear light colour. I think it might be my kid’s felt tip. I’m not sure if this is because they change the way they make canvas? I have white watercolour speedy and by the pool from last year. All are worry-free, no stain that I couldn’t take off with baby wipes… but this…


----------



## ArielS

deleted


----------



## ArielS

Deleted


----------



## ssangit

ArielS said:


> I absolutely have no idea how it happened. I was careful with it and always wear light colour. I think it might be my kid’s felt tip. I’m not sure if this is because they change the way they make canvas? I have white watercolour speedy and by the pool from last year. All are worry-free, no stain that I couldn’t take off with baby wipes… but this…
> 
> View attachment 5398687


So sorry to hear this!!!  If it makes you feel better, this is very hard to see but I get it.. I like my bags to be perfect also…


----------



## DrTr

ArielS said:


> I absolutely have no idea how it happened. I was careful with it and always wear light colour. I think it might be my kid’s felt tip. I’m not sure if this is because they change the way they make canvas? I have white watercolour speedy and by the pool from last year. All are worry-free, no stain that I couldn’t take off with baby wipes… but this…
> 
> View attachment 5398687


So sorry this happened. I recently got a small stain on a lighter canvas, and I used a brand new white pencil eraser very very gently on it, and it came off. I didn’t rub much as I didn’t want to remove canvas layer, but it worked. Unfortunately I took a sunrise pochette from the men’s line to the salon, and got 3 pin dots of hair color on it, and that baby is now stained for good. Luckily the dots were so small I’m the only one that can see but different bags to the salon now!  Good luck I hope this comes out. I will be extra careful with my women’s sunrise pieces! let us know what happens. This canvas is beautiful but light.


----------



## slammaJ

Emphosix said:


> M46174
> View attachment 5397880
> 
> View attachment 5397884
> View attachment 5397885
> View attachment 5397887
> View attachment 5397889


Thank you SO much, Emphosix!! I’ve been so eager to see these photos! I cannot wait to see the Speedy 20’s!!


----------



## ArielS

ssangit said:


> So sorry to hear this!!!  If it makes you feel better, this is very hard to see but I get it.. I like my bags to be perfect also…


Thanks. I know I try not to make it put me off of using it. No one can really see it but me!


----------



## ArielS

DrTr said:


> So sorry this happened. I recently got a small stain on a lighter canvas, and I used a brand new white pencil eraser very very gently on it, and it came off. I didn’t rub much as I didn’t want to remove canvas layer, but it worked. Unfortunately I took a sunrise pochette from the men’s line to the salon, and got 3 pin dots of hair color on it, and that baby is now stained for good. Luckily the dots were so small I’m the only one that can see but different bags to the salon now!  Good luck I hope this comes out. I will be extra careful with my women’s sunrise pieces! let us know what happens. This canvas is beautiful but light.


Thanks. I’ve tried eraser but I might have to get magic eraser everyone is talking about. I’ve got hair colouring next week! Will not bring this bag!!!


----------



## DrTr

ArielS said:


> Thanks. I’ve tried eraser but I might have to get magic eraser everyone is talking about. I’ve got hair colouring next week! Will not bring this bag!!!


I know - it’s disappointing. The magic erase sponges work on many things, but be careful - they will likely take off canvas. My DH cleaned walls in out great room with one and every spot he cleaned some paint showed as off after!!! Yikes. And I’ve taken LV to the salon for years, usually black but no more color going!


----------



## daisy913

Cross posting from another thread I replied to.

From live pics of Stardust I’ve seen (actual manufactured products, not just product photos for the website).

Turquoise is turquoise and yellow. Speedy 20 in this color and some kind of mini pouch. Not familiar with the pochette accesoires line that much, sorry!

The “purple” is what foxy posted… purple with a strong turquoise base. The purple capucines coming is much more purpley, and I would’ve preferred that color for the empreinte pieces as well. Other than otg and neonoe bb, there is a papillon charm/pouch, and I think a zippy coin purse.

The  peachy pink and yellow mix will be neonoe bb, nano speedy (I think… counted the monogram rows and it’s not the same -could just be the angle of the photo too), and mpa.

There’s also that trio of pouches on a wristlet, one of each color, being released.

Overall, the live pictures are disappointing. For me, the collection looks cheap and childish. The nicest color is the peachy pink/yellow. The product page photos look so much better imo.

Also, please don’t ask me for photos. My CA trusts me, so I won’t be posting.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

daisy913 said:


> Also, please don’t ask me for photos. My CA trusts me, so I won’t be posting.



Thanks for the descriptions!   

Someone posted Stardust photos a couple of pages back--page 206.

Also, foxily posted a couple of photos as well yesterday.


----------



## ArielS

daisy913 said:


> Cross posting from another thread I replied to.
> 
> From live pics of Stardust I’ve seen (actual manufactured products, not just product photos for the website).
> 
> Turquoise is turquoise and yellow. Speedy 20 in this color and some kind of mini pouch. Not familiar with the pochette accesoires line that much, sorry!
> 
> The “purple” is what foxy posted… purple with a strong turquoise base. The purple capucines coming is much more purpley, and I would’ve preferred that color for the empreinte pieces as well. Other than otg and neonoe bb, there is a papillon charm/pouch, and I think a zippy coin purse.
> 
> The  peachy pink and yellow mix will be neonoe bb, nano speedy (I think… counted the monogram rows and it’s not the same -could just be the angle of the photo too), and mpa.
> 
> There’s also that trio of pouches on a wristlet, one of each color, being released.
> 
> Overall, the live pictures are disappointing. For me, the collection looks cheap and childish. The nicest color is the peachy pink/yellow. The product page photos look so much better imo.
> 
> Also, please don’t ask me for photos. My CA trusts me, so I won’t be posting.


Thanks for info. Do recall what colour hardware was for turquoise? Would love to get speedy 20! TIA


----------



## stephan1emar1e

ArielS said:


> Thanks for info. Do recall what colour hardware was for turquoise? Would love to get speedy 20! TIA


Believe the turquoise is silver-toned like the purple is. The pink and beige colors have gold-toned hardware.


----------



## daisy913

ArielS said:


> Thanks for info. Do recall what colour hardware was for turquoise? Would love to get speedy 20! TIA


Silver


----------



## bbcerisette66

Some pics from the Stardust collection 16 June


----------



## ArielS

bbcerisette66 said:


> Some pics from the Stardust collection 16 June
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399226
> View attachment 5399227


Thanks for intel sweetie! Ahhhh so gorgeous. I’m going to have a hard time choosing between nano speedy vs speedy 20, nano noe vs neo noe bb!!!


----------



## Sibelle

bbcerisette66 said:


> Some pics from the Stardust collection 16 June
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399226
> View attachment 5399227


OMG, thank you! I am dead  . I need the turquoise Alma BB  !


----------



## Sarah03

Sibelle said:


> OMG, thank you! I am dead  . I need the turquoise Alma BB  !


Same!!! Oh my word, it’s beautiful!


----------



## Babxie

bbcerisette66 said:


> Some pics from the Stardust collection 16 June
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399226
> View attachment 5399227


I hope the Cles comes in pink color too!


----------



## lilly2002

is this a mint green speedy 20 :O

*

*


----------



## bbcerisette66

lilly2002 said:


> is this a mint green speedy 20 :O
> 
> *
> View attachment 5399494
> *


I think a light green. Sea green maybe


----------



## jdkoch77

YClovesLV said:


> Speedy from the stardust Collection. I think its the teal/yellow color
> 
> View attachment 5346713


Love it! Are there any other photos of this collection out there? ❤️


----------



## jdkoch77

lilly2002 said:


> is this a mint green speedy 20 :O
> 
> *
> View attachment 5399494
> *


From what I read is it’s going to be more of a Tiffany blue ❤️


----------



## jdkoch77

Emphosix said:


> Hmmmmm should I post Stardust Pictures?


They are gorgeous!!!! Do you have any of the blue speedy ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## jdkoch77

Jumper said:


> I wonder what is the difference between taurillon and Empreinte leather if both of the are embossed. Which is more durable or softer? I had the impression taurillon leather is “harder” to touch.


The taurillion is much softer ❤️


----------



## CAcker01

Emphosix said:


> M46174
> View attachment 5397880
> 
> View attachment 5397884
> View attachment 5397885
> View attachment 5397887
> View attachment 5397889



thank you for sharing these!! this color way is so beautiful. is this a regular size neo noe?


----------



## jdkoch77

CAcker01 said:


> thank you for sharing these!! this color way is so beautiful. is this a regular size neo noe?


It’s the BB size


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bbcerisette66 said:


> Some pics from the Stardust collection 16 June
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399226
> View attachment 5399227


Thank you for Posting!


----------



## missemarie33

Emphosix said:


> M46173
> View attachment 5397891
> View attachment 5397893
> View attachment 5397895
> View attachment 5397897
> View attachment 5397899


this looks like the Cheshire Cat from Alice in Wonderland!


----------



## lemondln

missemarie33 said:


> this looks like the Cheshire Cat from Alice in Wonderland!




My wallet is quite safe


----------



## marvelyngarasi

ArielS said:


> I absolutely have no idea how it happened. I was careful with it and always wear light colour. I think it might be my kid’s felt tip. I’m not sure if this is because they change the way they make canvas? I have white watercolour speedy and by the pool from last year. All are worry-free, no stain that I couldn’t take off with baby wipes… but this…
> 
> View attachment 5398687


My OTG GM in the sunrise pastel already has color transfer from my jeans. I was furious but I told myself that its just a bag and I need to love and wear it. Besides its only on one side which no one else will see and so I just took a breather and just am enjoying my bag. Love that I get compliments every time I wear this bag.


----------



## BettyLouboo

marvelyngarasi said:


> My OTG GM in the sunrise pastel already has color transfer from my jeans. I was furious but I told myself that its just a bag and I need to love and wear it. Besides its only on one side which no one else will see and so I just took a breather and just am enjoying my bag. Love that I get compliments every time I wear this bag.


Yikes, have you tried using leather lotion? I feel like it could help rub it off  I realized a lot of color transfer issues come from jeans. Must be dark or from black denim? I guess i've never had that issue since I don't wear jeans.


----------



## ArielS

marvelyngarasi said:


> . Besides its only on one side which no one else will see and so I just took a breather and just am enjoying my bag. Love that I get compliments every time I wear this bag.


Glad you didn’t let it put you off. Live is too short. Enjoy your bag!!


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

marvelyngarasi said:


> My OTG GM in the sunrise pastel already has color transfer from my jeans. I was furious but I told myself that its just a bag and I need to love and wear it. Besides its only on one side which no one else will see and so I just took a breather and just am enjoying my bag. Love that I get compliments every time I wear this bag.



I know that hand sanitizer can spoil leather and I’m not suggesting that you try this but I will mention that I have used hand sanitizer successfully to clean sharpie pen marks off all sorts of hard surfaces (like tables, chairs etc) and it works when no other cleaning chemicals do. It takes several applications and much elbow grease to get off marks that have fully dried.  I would not not like to guess how it would behave on canvas though.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

marvelyngarasi said:


> My OTG GM in the sunrise pastel already has color transfer from my jeans. I was furious but I told myself that its just a bag and I need to love and wear it. Besides its only on one side which no one else will see and so I just took a breather and just am enjoying my bag. Love that I get compliments every time I wear this bag.


Ugh, i have the OTG pm and papillon bb In pastel.. I was hoping this wouldn't be the case. Thanks for posting this so I can now be aware of it. I’m guess it will be the same way with the khaki items. I was going to buy the marshmallow but no I think I’m going to pass…


----------



## cc_m

Does anyone have a clearer picture of the twist summer splash in the rose color coming out next month?


----------



## travelbliss

bbcerisette66 said:


> Some pics from the Stardust collection 16 June
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399226
> View attachment 5399227


Thank you for the sneak peeks.  The colors look divine !!


----------



## jsmile

For those getting colour transfer on their pastel canvas... Maybe carbon Pro or apple spray over it? Gives an extra layer of protection. Even a light layer is better than nothing.


----------



## slammaJ

marvelyngarasi said:


> My OTG GM in the sunrise pastel already has color transfer from my jeans. I was furious but I told myself that its just a bag and I need to love and wear it. Besides its only on one side which no one else will see and so I just took a breather and just am enjoying my bag. Love that I get compliments every time I wear this bag.



I’m so sorry to hear that. Have you heard of LovinMyBags? They have a color transfer remover and dye protector (ByeByeDye and DyeBlocker). I haven’t used them myself, but I’ve heard good things and it’s worth a shot.


----------



## 23adeline

My online CS just placed my order, Nano Speedy - Rose
Nano Noe - Beige Clair
Speedy 20 Vert , not open for ordering yet but soon.
There will be China exclusive colours again 
OTG PM, NeoNoe BB, Nano Speedy in Vert 
Speedy 20 in Rose
Nano Noe in Lilas- ! How I wished this Lilas is available for nano speedy for my region


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> My online CS just placed my order, Nano Speedy - Rose
> Nano Noe - Beige Clair
> Speedy 20 Vert , not open for ordering yet but soon.
> There will be China exclusive colours again
> OTG PM, NeoNoe BB, Nano Speedy in Vert
> Speedy 20 in Rose
> Nano Noe in Lilas- ! How I wished this Lilas is available for nano speedy for my region


I’m disappointed. I wanted the Speedy 20 rose ! Anyway I can't wait to see the bags from your new order.


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> I’m disappointed. I wanted the Speedy 20 rose ! Anyway I can't wait to see the bags from your new order.


We could only get Nano Speedy Rose , but I already have Nano Speedy Denim Rose


----------



## slammaJ

23adeline said:


> My online CS just placed my order, Nano Speedy - Rose
> Nano Noe - Beige Clair
> Speedy 20 Vert , not open for ordering yet but soon.
> There will be China exclusive colours again
> OTG PM, NeoNoe BB, Nano Speedy in Vert
> Speedy 20 in Rose
> Nano Noe in Lilas- ! How I wished this Lilas is available for nano speedy for my region


Congrats on placing your order! Did your CA happen to send you pictures of the speedys in rose?


----------



## 23adeline

Deleted


----------



## 23adeline

slammaJ said:


> Congrats on placing your order! Did your CA happen to send you pictures of the speedys in rose?


This Neonoe BB is the rose colour according to him .
The email that LV sent to me doesn’t have a picture, only item name ,sku & price


----------



## 23adeline

This is Lilas colour, China will get Nano Noe in this colour but not the rest


----------



## Cathindy

23adeline said:


> My online CS just placed my order, Nano Speedy - Rose
> Nano Noe - Beige Clair
> Speedy 20 Vert , not open for ordering yet but soon.
> There will be China exclusive colours again
> OTG PM, NeoNoe BB, Nano Speedy in Vert
> Speedy 20 in Rose
> Nano Noe in Lilas- ! How I wished this Lilas is available for nano speedy for my region



Happy to see you where able to do pre orders already! Do you happen to know the SKU and price of the Nano Noe for me?  Wonder how the beige will look, sad the Lilas is only China exclusive, I actually was happily surprised by that color combo


----------



## slammaJ

23adeline said:


> This Neonoe BB is the rose colour according to him .
> The email that LV sent to me doesn’t have a picture, only item name ,sku & price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400570


Ah, thank you! I thought this was the beige color. It will look beautiful on the speedy. It’s too bad that is a China exclusive. Do you happen to have the price for the speedy 20? Thank you again! Can’t wait to see pictures of your haul ♡

Love your name, btw! One of my good friends has that name


----------



## maxynot

23adeline said:


> My online CS just placed my order, Nano Speedy - Rose
> Nano Noe - Beige Clair
> Speedy 20 Vert , not open for ordering yet but soon.
> There will be China exclusive colours again
> OTG PM, NeoNoe BB, Nano Speedy in Vert
> Speedy 20 in Rose
> Nano Noe in Lilas- ! How I wished this Lilas is available for nano speedy for my region


Ahh a speedy 20 in rose might’ve been nice! I think I’ll still try for the nano speedy in paris! Hopefully it does release 6/3 in paris when I’m there


----------



## 23adeline

Cathindy said:


> Happy to see you where able to do pre orders already! Do you happen to know the SKU and price of the Nano Noe for me?  Wonder how the beige will look, sad the Lilas is only China exclusive, I actually was happily surprised by that color combo


Here are the SKU, both Nano Speedy and Nano Noe are same price , and it’s same price as the Mono/DE NF MM in my country 
	

		
			
		

		
	







slammaJ said:


> Ah, thank you! I thought this was the beige color. It will look beautiful on the speedy. It’s too bad that is a China exclusive. Do you happen to have the price for the speedy 20? Thank you again! Can’t wait to see pictures of your haul ♡
> 
> Love your name, btw! One of my good friends has that name


Thanks ! It’s a common name I guessed 
We still get Rose in Speedy, but the Nano version  …
Since the order for Speedy 20 is not open yet, I don’t have the price. But I guess it is same price as the Spring In The City Speedy 20, because they are leather .


----------



## Cathindy

23adeline said:


> Here are the SKU, both Nano Speedy and Nano Noe are same price , and it’s same price as the Mono/DE NF MM in my country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400630
> View attachment 5400629
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ! It’s a common name I guessed
> We still get Rose in Speedy, but the Nano version  …
> Since the order for Speedy 20 is not open yet, I don’t have the price. But I guess it is same price as the Spring In The City Speedy 20, because they are leather .



Thank you  so much!! Love that you already knew I was going to convert the MYR prices to EUR with that method  I was hoping the Nano's would be more expensive, now I might be in trouble.. let's see how the beige color turns out!


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

23adeline said:


> This Neonoe BB is the rose colour according to him .
> The email that LV sent to me doesn’t have a picture, only item name ,sku & price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400570


The embossment seems to be so deep


----------



## BagAddiction712

I know I’m extremely late to the party but does anyone know if the sunrise pastel items will become available again or is it usually done after the first release (if that makes sense). TIA!


----------



## MCBadian07

BagAddiction712 said:


> I know I’m extremely late to the party but does anyone know if the sunrise pastel items will become available again or is it usually done after the first release (if that makes sense). TIA!


From what Foxy said they are not producing anymore. Some might trickle in to online or in store. I saw that some items can be ordered but that open window is very short.


----------



## BagAddiction712

MCBadian07 said:


> From what Foxy said they are not producing anymore. Some might trickle in to online or in store. I saw that some items can be ordered but that open window is very short.



That’s what I get for being indecisive! Thank you so much!


----------



## missemarie33

BagAddiction712 said:


> I know I’m extremely late to the party but does anyone know if the sunrise pastel items will become available again or is it usually done after the first release (if that makes sense). TIA!


I do not personally know if they will have another round of production on sunrise pastel items, but the wild at heart collection had two if not three rounds of production, my SA was offering to order it for months and months after its original release it still showed available for order on his iPad but not on the customer facing website. So anything is possible!


----------



## EljayaBisous22

BagAddiction712 said:


> That’s what I get for being indecisive! Thank you so much!


There appears to be a number of items in store. An SA can possibly order you what you are looking for instead of going through the website.


----------



## Cathindy

BagAddiction712 said:


> I know I’m extremely late to the party but does anyone know if the sunrise pastel items will become available again or is it usually done after the first release (if that makes sense). TIA!



Where are you based and what item you looking for? yesterday evening the EU had a huge restock. Almost everything was atb and even now most of the bags are available.


----------



## ArielS

UK website seems to restock sunrise pastel too.


----------



## BagAddiction712

Cathindy said:


> Where are you based and what item you looking for? yesterday evening the EU had a huge restock. Almost everything was atb and even now most of the bags are available.


I’m in The US. I’m stalking the site like crazy!


----------



## Cathindy

BagAddiction712 said:


> I’m in The US. I’m stalking the site like crazy!



Oohhh, I’m sorry dear  hopefully US gets some restock soon too! Good luck with stalking.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

BagAddiction712 said:


> I’m in The US. I’m stalking the site like crazy!


Are you comfortable saying which items you are looking for? I’ve seen pastel items available except for the zcp and cosmetic pouch which I was looking for. I’ve never seen them available on the site when I’ve checked…


----------



## BagAddiction712

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Are you comfortable saying which items you are looking for? I’ve seen pastel items available except for the zcp and cosmetic pouch which I was looking for. I’ve never seen them available on the site when I’ve checked…
> 
> I wanted something on the smaller side from the collection so I was looking at the cosmetic pouch, the kirigami or the sac plat but no such luck on any of them


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Those I think were the harder to find items. I tried to do a store search for the US and everything is coming up gray and nothing available. Even for items I know are available…..have you tried checking with the LV concierge?


----------



## BagAddiction712

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Those I think were the harder to find items. I tried to do a store search for the US and everything is coming up gray and nothing available. Even for items I know are available…..have you tried checking with the LV concierge?



I’m going try tonight. Hopefully I’ll get lucky


----------



## Moobarry12

Has anyone ever had a bag come without the item number sticker and textile card? Should I let it go? I’m kind of annoyed the box had a tear in it and the dust bag had some black spots. I can get over the dust bag and box but I like to keep all receipts and textile cards for all my items. Just last week I had a capucines sent to me without my receipt.


----------



## BULL

Moobarry12 said:


> Has anyone ever had a bag come without the item number sticker and textile card? Should I let it go? I’m kind of annoyed the box had a tear in it and the dust bag had some black spots. I can get over the dust bag and box but I like to keep all receipts and textile cards for all my items. Just last week I had a capucines sent to me without my receipt.


Those stickers should never leave the store. They are for internal use. We receive them of course, but that is just laziness on their side and not following protocol. So getting them should be considered luck.


----------



## Moobarry12

BULL said:


> Those stickers should never leave the store. They are for internal use. We receive them of course, but that is just laziness on their side and not following protocol. So getting them should be considered luck.


I had no idea. Ive been buying for several years now and all my orders have always came with the item sticker and textile card! I don’t feel as bad now. Thank you


----------



## onlyk

Moobarry12 said:


> I had no idea. Ive been buying for several years now and all my orders have always came with the item sticker and textile card! I don’t feel as bad now. Thank you


you may ask your SA to give them to you, text her/him about that


----------



## excalibur

The one that stays at the store is the bar code with price.
The barcode with item number & textile card go to clients every time.


----------



## Moobarry12

onlyk said:


> you may ask your SA to give them to you, text her/him about that


I just messaged her, thank you. 


excalibur said:


> The one that stays at the store is the bar code with price.
> The barcode with item number & textile card go to clients every time.


That’s what I was thinking. I have always recieved the item number and textile card. I just messaged my ca. Ill see what she says. Thanks for confirming.


----------



## Moobarry12

So her response was “oh really? Normally I’d toss the price tag but the scan tag and care card stays so that’s odd but maybe it fell out accidentally. Sorry about that” aka she is not about to do anything about it lol sighhhhh.


----------



## LuxuryAddict999

Moobarry12 said:


> So her response was “oh really? Normally I’d toss the price tag but the scan tag and care card stays so that’s odd but maybe it fell out accidentally. Sorry about that” aka she is not about to do anything about it lol sighhhhh.


I work at LV. Normally we just toss the stickers in the bin when packing it. They are really not important for clients and mainly used for us to scan the item. 

I think it also depends on which outlet you buy from as perhaps some just keep the sticker in the bag. But the sticker is quite useless as it is not used for anything else like repairs, exchanges, etc.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Moobarry12 said:


> Has anyone ever had a bag come without the item number sticker and textile card? Should I let it go? I’m kind of annoyed the box had a tear in it and the dust bag had some black spots. I can get over the dust bag and box but I like to keep all receipts and textile cards for all my items. Just last week I had a capucines sent to me without my receipt.


What do you use the textile cards for? I don’t use them for anything. Was the capucines an online order? I think you can print out this receipt from your account. I believe all my online order receipts come as a gift receipt and have been for awhile….


----------



## Moobarry12

LuxuryAddict999 said:


> I work at LV. Normally we just toss the stickers in the bin when packing it. They are really not important for clients and mainly used for us to scan the item.
> 
> I think it also depends on which outlet you buy from as perhaps some just keep the sticker in the bag. But the sticker is quite useless as it is not used for anything else like repairs, exchanges, etc.


So you guys toss the item number sticker/card and the textile card that tells you what the bag is made of? So odd. I swear all these years I’ve gotten it with every single item I have purchased! This is good to know though. 





LVlvoe_bug said:


> What do you use the textile cards for? I don’t use them for anything. Was the capucines an online order? I think you can print out this receipt from your account. I believe all my online order receipts come as a gift receipt and have been for awhile….


I keep the textile cards and item numbers in the bags/SLGs when not in use or in a zip lock bag. If I ever decide to sell an item, which I rarely do, I make sure I include all of this to the person buying it. Do you guys all throw yours away? 

The capucines was mailed to me from the store. After doing some research looks like they can always reprint a receipt. I guess if I were to ever need the receipt I’ll just contact the store in the future.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LuxuryAddict999 said:


> I work at LV. Normally we just toss the stickers in the bin when packing it. They are really not important for clients and mainly used for us to scan the item.
> 
> I think it also depends on which outlet you buy from as perhaps some just keep the sticker in the bag. But the sticker is quite useless as it is not used for anything else like repairs, exchanges, etc.


You work at LV??? You lucky girl. I’m jealous!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Moobarry12 said:


> So you guys toss the item number sticker/card and the textile card that tells you what the bag is made of? So odd. I swear all these years I’ve gotten it with every single item I have purchased! This is good to know though.
> I keep the textile cards and item numbers in the bags/SLGs when not in use or in a zip lock bag. If I ever decide to sell an item, which I rarely do, I make sure I include all of this to the person buying it. Do you guys all throw yours away?
> 
> The capucines was mailed to me from the store. After doing some research looks like they can always reprint a receipt. I guess if I were to ever need the receipt I’ll just contact the store in the future.


I never use the textile card and if I sell the item I don’t include any paperwork only the dust bag. I don’t think those items get you are higher price.


----------



## Moobarry12

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I never use the textile card and if I sell the item I don’t include any paperwork only the dust bag. I don’t think those items get you are higher price.


I don’t think they do get you a higher price. But I feel like people are more inclined to purchase your item if it has everything included from my personal selling experience. I always include the receipt with my info blacked out. I just know if I were to buy from the preloved market I would also prefer all the original packaging included like the dust bag, receipt and tags. It’s just a personal preference I guess


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Moobarry12 said:


> I don’t think they do get you a higher price. But I feel like people are more inclined to purchase your item if it has everything included from my personal selling experience. I always include the receipt with my info blacked out. I just know if I were to buy from the preloved market I would also prefer all the original packaging included like the dust bag, receipt and tags. It’s just a personal preference I guess


Absolutely, I get it and nothing wrong with it….That makes sense..I only buy from Couture USA and Yoogis Closer for preloved so I‘m comfortable with their authentication, I really don’t look for the other paperwork for the item. I do like to have a dust bag but even if it wasn’t included Yoogis has included theirs…..I do understand that many buyers do want the the included slips and receipt so it is a great idea to make sure you have them…


----------



## beautycase

marvelyngarasi said:


> My OTG GM in the sunrise pastel already has color transfer from my jeans. I was furious but I told myself that its just a bag and I need to love and wear it. Besides its only on one side which no one else will see and so I just took a breather and just am enjoying my bag. Love that I get compliments every time I wear this bag.


Do you mind sharing a picture for us?


----------



## sesish

Does anyone have pictures of the speedy’s from from stardust? I heard the pink one is no longer coming out?


----------



## Babxie

Moobarry12 said:


> Has anyone ever had a bag come without the item number sticker and textile card? Should I let it go? I’m kind of annoyed the box had a tear in it and the dust bag had some black spots. I can get over the dust bag and box but I like to keep all receipts and textile cards for all my items. Just last week I had a capucines sent to me without my receipt.


I think how you feel is normal. Although it’s not much of a use for them, the feeling is more of how I like to receive everything I’m supposed to receive. For me, I probably would have thoughts like if this is a return piece and the previous buyer forgot to put them back. So don’t worry, you’re not the weird one.


----------



## maxynot

sesish said:


> Does anyone have pictures of the speedy’s from from stardust? I heard the pink one is no longer coming out?


Where did you hear that?  I had asked my ca a few days ago and still no hd pictures


----------



## sesish

maxynot said:


> Where did you hear that?  I had asked my ca a few days ago and still no hd pictures


I want the speedy 20 in pink. Do you know if its coming out in 20 or only nano?


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Has anyone seen the new Marceau bag? I’m trying to figure out if I want that or the passy…..


The marceau is really pretty and elegant!


----------



## maxynot

sesish said:


> I want the speedy 20 in pink. Do you know if its coming out in 20 or only nano?


Oh I think I saw someone else post that the speedy 20 in pink is China exclusive. But the nano is still releasing elsewhere. But of course nothing is certain with lv.

Im hoping to get the nano in paris


----------



## lawlatyourface

BagAddiction712 said:


> I wanted something on the smaller side from the collection so I was looking at the cosmetic pouch, the kirigami or the sac plat but no such luck on any of them



Definitely try contacting an SA in your area. I was just able to place an order for the Sac Plat this morning in Toronto


----------



## ArielS

Does anybody know if nano noe will be available in stardust pink or beige? TIA xx


----------



## Moobarry12

Babxie said:


> I think how you feel is normal. Although it’s not much of a use for them, the feeling is more of how I like to receive everything I’m supposed to receive. For me, I probably would have thoughts like if this is a return piece and the previous buyer forgot to put them back. So don’t worry, you’re not the weird one.


Yes that’s exactly how I felt as first. I assumed it was because it was a return that I was sent especially since the box was torn and there was marks on the dust bag. Thank you for your kind words, I really appreciate it and needed to hear that. I’ll try to forget about the papers not being included and just enjoy my bag


----------



## kissmespell

Just returned from a private event at LV over Mother's Day weekend. I can't believe I scored an actual runway show bag from SS2022! This bag is stunning in person. The best part is that it actually comes with a crossbody strap making it appropriate for casual weekends. I am over the moon.


----------



## DrTr

kissmespell said:


> Just returned from a private event at LV over Mother's Day weekend. I can't believe I scored an actual runway show bag from SS2022! This bag is stunning in person. The best part is that it actually comes with a crossbody strap making it appropriate for casual weekends. I am over the moon.


How gorgeous and what a wonderful get!  Looks great on and you and is a gorgeous bag


----------



## LuxuryAddict999

Moobarry12 said:


> So you guys toss the item number sticker/card and the textile card that tells you what the bag is made of? So odd. I swear all these years I’ve gotten it with every single item I have purchased! This is good to know though.



No we only throw the sticker with the bar code. The textile card is meant to be included for the client. That said I do think some outlets/regions may do things differently. However to be completely honest, a lot of the time the stickers or textile card will get lost or misplaced. 

Completely understand why you would prefer to have them but just want to assure you that it's quite normal for items to not have them as well. Just make sure to check the condition of your bag and it should be fine.


----------



## Aliluvlv

kissmespell said:


> Just returned from a private event at LV over Mother's Day weekend. I can't believe I scored an actual runway show bag from SS2022! This bag is stunning in person. The best part is that it actually comes with a crossbody strap making it appropriate for casual weekends. I am over the moon.


That is so phenomenal and looks great on you!


----------



## ArielS

kissmespell said:


> Just returned from a private event at LV over Mother's Day weekend. I can't believe I scored an actual runway show bag from SS2022! This bag is stunning in person. The best part is that it actually comes with a crossbody strap making it appropriate for casual weekends. I am over the moon.


What a treasure!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Sunshine mama said:


> The marceau is really pretty and elegant!


Thank you..I was trying to decide between the Victoire in noir or the Marceau. I think the Victoire is bigger from the measurements and was told the victoire was being discontinued. I couldn’t find it on the search by store and guessed it discontinued and then realized the search function isn’t working…


----------



## 23adeline

sesish said:


> I want the speedy 20 in pink. Do you know if its coming out in 20 or only nano?


Speedy 20 will be in Vert color for other places, China exclusive is Rose for Speedy 20.




ArielS said:


> Does anybody know if nano noe will be available in stardust pink or beige? TIA xx


Nano Noe is beige, China exclusive is Lilas. Nano speedy is pink


----------



## nicole0612

23adeline said:


> Speedy 20 will be in Vert color for other places, China exclusive is Rose for Speedy 20.
> 
> 
> 
> Nano Noe is beige, China exclusive is Lilas. Nano speedy is pink



I love the China exclusives, of course. I would love the nano speedy in vert and the nano noe (or any small bag) in lilas, but not enough to use a reseller/personal shopper to get them. My first ever LV bag was in lilas


----------



## 23adeline

nicole0612 said:


> I love the China exclusives, of course. I would love the nano speedy in vert and the nano noe (or any small bag) in lilas, but not enough to use a reseller/personal shopper to get them. My first ever LV bag was in lilas


I just wished the Nano Speedy is not in pink , because I already have the Denim version in pink. But I ordered the Nano Speedy still, I want to see are they look similar  . 
I have never thought of using a personal shopper , the only ‘real personal shopper‘ I have is my daughter in London


----------



## njariesgirly

MCBadian07 said:


> From what Foxy said they are not producing anymore. Some might trickle in to online or in store. I saw that some items can be ordered but that open window is very short.


My SAKS had the fuchsia midnight Neverfull just yesterday.


----------



## Cathindy

Just found these pictures! The right color we haven’t seen yet, assume it is the Vert color?


----------



## kadya

Ahhh that pink 

SA says he is waiting on the final list. I am (mostly) patiently waiting


----------



## nicole0612

23adeline said:


> I just wished the Nano Speedy is not in pink , because I already have the Denim version in pink. But I ordered the Nano Speedy still, I want to see are they look similar  .
> I have never thought of using a personal shopper , the only ‘real personal shopper‘ I have is my daughter in London


I think it is definitely worth a shot to see if it is different enough. I am guessing it will be! Hmmm…that is a great idea, I need to spread my kids across the continents for shopping opportunities. I will station the 6 year old in China and the 2 year old in Paris, now I just need one more for Japan exclusives


----------



## ingenieux00

BagAddiction712 said:


> I know I’m extremely late to the party but does anyone know if the sunrise pastel items will become available again or is it usually done after the first release (if that makes sense). TIA!


An CA just posted this earlier TODAY


----------



## Struck by Designer Cupid

Moobarry12 said:


> So you guys toss the item number sticker/card and the textile card that tells you what the bag is made of? So odd. I swear all these years I’ve gotten it with every single item I have purchased! This is good to know though.
> I keep the textile cards and item numbers in the bags/SLGs when not in use or in a zip lock bag. If I ever decide to sell an item, which I rarely do, I make sure I include all of this to the person buying it. Do you guys all throw yours away?
> 
> The capucines was mailed to me from the store. After doing some research looks like they can always reprint a receipt. I guess if I were to ever need the receipt I’ll just contact the store in the future.



you are not alone, I’ve never received the item barcode but I keep the textile cards too


----------



## bagluv4ever

These are the 2 latest Parfume travel cases I got recently, including City of Stars and Sunrise


----------



## quisp1111

That bag is so pretty.  They sold out so quickly.


----------



## travelbliss

bagluv4ever said:


> These are the 2 latest Parfume travel cases I got recently, including City of Stars and Sunrise
> 
> View attachment 5403679


Gorgeous collection !!  I didn't know they made one in Sunrise.


----------



## Bumbles

bagluv4ever said:


> These are the 2 latest Parfume travel cases I got recently, including City of Stars and Sunrise
> 
> View attachment 5403679


These are stunning!!   I see you have quite the collection!!


----------



## bagluv4ever

travelbliss said:


> Gorgeous collection !!  I didn't know they made one in Sunrise.



Neither did I! Lol! My CA said she could order it, when I was so focused on the City of Stars one, and I also didn’t care too much, then it showed up!


----------



## bagluv4ever

Bumbles said:


> These are stunning!!   I see you have quite the collection!!


unfortunately I guess I am collecting them!


----------



## south-of-france

bagluv4ever said:


> unfortunately I guess I am collecting them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403812



Which is your favorite?

I have the city of stars one.


----------



## travelbliss

bagluv4ever said:


> unfortunately I guess I am collecting them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403812


I wish they City of Stars had a gold clasp.  I still kept it anyway....


----------



## thewave1969

Help: I cannot find the link with the monogram metallic floral bags releasing this fall or pre-fall? Thank you


----------



## ArielS

thewave1969 said:


> Help: I cannot find the link with the monogram metallic floral bags releasing this fall or pre-fall? Thank you


I look forward to this collection too but I don’t believe anyone has information yet since we’re yet waiting to see the whole summer stardust.
eye candy from front row!!


----------



## nicole0612

ArielS said:


> I look forward to this collection too but I don’t believe anyone has information yet since we’re yet waiting to see the whole summer stardust.
> eye candy from front row!!



I have been eyeing these bags also, because I love a small floral print. Thank you so much for posting these. I saw these photos earlier but I just realized when I opened the IG link and zoomed in that the bottom has a really cute monogram pattern. It may be just the lighting, but it looks like there may be an effect that changes the color tone on the bottom panel as well.


----------



## ArielS

nicole0612 said:


> I have been eyeing these bags also, because I love a small floral print. Thank you so much for posting these. I saw these photos earlier but I just realized when I opened the IG link and zoomed in that the bottom has a really cute monogram pattern. It may be just the lighting, but it looks like there may be an effect that changes the color tone on the bottom panel as well.


I’ve been stalking that bag until I found out the print is from fall 2022 runway!! The canvas looks metallic and there are silver and gold. https://www.purseblog.com/louis-vui...fe-into-louis-vuitton-monogram-for-fall-2022/


----------



## nicole0612

ArielS said:


> I’ve been stalking that bag until I found out the print is from fall 2022 runway!! The canvas looks metallic and there are silver and gold. https://www.purseblog.com/louis-vui...fe-into-louis-vuitton-monogram-for-fall-2022/


Yes! It will come soon enough though  I saved a few photos on my phone from LV IG, but was worried that most of them would be larger/luggage, since that was featured on the runway.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Not sure where to put this news but MattD on IG said next year January new Yayoi Kusama items are coming out!!!!


----------



## DrTr

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Not sure where to put this news but MattD on IG said next year January new Yayoi Kusama items are coming out!!!!


Yes!  I just started a thread, and posted screenshots from the LV Instagram account - pattern only, no pieces yet.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

DrTr said:


> Yes!  I just started a thread, and posted screenshots from the LV Instagram account - pattern only, no pieces yet.


Thank you for starting it!!


----------



## DrTr

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Thank you for starting it!!


I was so excited I couldn’t wait


----------



## thewave1969

ArielS said:


> I’ve been stalking that bag until I found out the print is from fall 2022 runway!! The canvas looks metallic and there are silver and gold. https://www.purseblog.com/louis-vui...fe-into-louis-vuitton-monogram-for-fall-2022/


Thank you!!! I was looking at this one:


----------



## emmui

I wonder how small the Micro Papillon Pouch is.


----------



## CAcker01

kissmespell said:


> Just returned from a private event at LV over Mother's Day weekend. I can't believe I scored an actual runway show bag from SS2022! This bag is stunning in person. The best part is that it actually comes with a crossbody strap making it appropriate for casual weekends. I am over the moon.



OMGGGGGGGGGGGGG congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this bag is absolutely everything! i loooooooooove a trunk and the puffy top handle is just the cutest thing in the world and i love the luggage vibes of the handle!!! anddddd a cross-body strap, too?!? omg, i am SWOONING!!! love, love, love!! major congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Emphosix

M20603 - There should be Alma coming in that same color


----------



## grace-lee

emmui said:


> I wonder how small the Micro Papillon Pouch is.




Lipstick holder?


----------



## heatherB

Emphosix said:


> M20603 - There should be Alma coming in that same color
> View attachment 5405835


 I bought the blu nuage already in the Alma bb, but I love this color! Is this reg size neo noe?


----------



## marvelyngarasi

emmui said:


> I wonder how small the Micro Papillon Pouch is.



I have the monogram one and its a pretty decent size. Love mines to death. I put lipsticks, a hand sanitizer and lotion in mine.


----------



## jsmile

grace-lee said:


> Lipstick holder?


Maybe a lady toy holder. Or is it too small? Lol


----------



## MCBadian07

Emphosix said:


> M20603 - There should be Alma coming in that same color
> View attachment 5405835


Is this the turquoise??


----------



## Ellie87

Can I ask those of you who have the new marshmallow bag, does the metalwork of the strap scratch the hardware on the bag? I received mine yesterday and on one side, the hardware was covered with protective plastic. On the other side, the rivet, wasn’t. It has lots of small indents in it, it is not smooth, and also it is scratched? The only thing I can think is that it is a returned bag, and the strap has scratched it as that bit seems to rest on it. This is my first LV, I was drawn by the colours, but I don’t see the point of spending almost £2000 on a bag who’s hardware is going to be covered in scratches? Or is this just a defective rivet? Anyone else has this issue? Thanks so much x


----------



## DrTr

Ellie87 said:


> Can I ask those of you who have the new marshmallow bag, does the metalwork of the strap scratch the hardware on the bag? I received mine yesterday and on one side, the hardware was covered with protective plastic. On the other side, the rivet, wasn’t. It has lots of small indents in it, it is not smooth, and also it is scratched? The only thing I can think is that it is a returned bag, and the strap has scratched it as that bit seems to rest on it. This is my first LV, I was drawn by the colours, but I don’t see the point of spending almost £2000 on a bag who’s hardware is going to be covered in scratches? Or is this just a defective rivet? Anyone else has this issue? Thanks so much x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5406521
> View attachment 5406522


Wow, that’s a banged up rivet! Mine didn’t have scratches upon arrival on the same rivet without plastic. I expect scratches from my own use and wear, especially if it’s not smooth I would worry that it would scratch my clothes or other things. I’m sorry this happened to you - It is always so disappointing to eagerly await a bag, receive it, and find something like this. Keep us posted. And by the way I do have very tiny hairline scratches after using the bag several times, but I had to add a bag extender on each side to wear crossbody so there’s more metal near the rivets. HTH


----------



## jdkoch77

ArielS said:


> Does anybody know if nano noe will be available in stardust pink or beige? TIA xx


----------



## bagsamplified

Was wondering if anyone's bought the Colour Pouch, how have you found it so far? I still think it's cute and would use the watercolour pencils for fun  plus may be a great clutch or pencil case option 



			https://eu.louisvuitton.com/eng-e1/products/color-pouch-monogram-nvprod3580103v


----------



## bfly

Chrissy14223 said:


> Honest feedback please.... thoughts?? Does it look horrible with the silver/gold combo? Is this a silly bag charm?



I like it. The charm is so cute.


----------



## Ellie87

DrTr said:


> Wow, that’s a banged up rivet! Mine didn’t have scratches upon arrival on the same rivet without plastic. I expect scratches from my own use and wear, especially if it’s not smooth I would worry that it would scratch my clothes or other things. I’m sorry this happened to you - It is always so disappointing to eagerly await a bag, receive it, and find something like this. Keep us posted. And by the way I do have very tiny hairline scratches after using the bag several times, but I had to add a bag extender on each side to wear crossbody so there’s more metal near the rivets. HTH



Thank you for replying. Could you take a picture of your rivet for me? I don’t understand why it is so pitted and not smooth, but the rest of the hardware is smooth. I think it’s going back. I have the OTG pm coming soon (hopefully) so will see if that is better


----------



## ArielS

I think these are neonoe bb, not nano noe. Xx


----------



## sesish

Does anyone have picture of the speedy


----------



## kissmespell

CAcker01 said:


> OMGGGGGGGGGGGGG congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this bag is absolutely everything! i loooooooooove a trunk and the puffy top handle is just the cutest thing in the world and i love the luggage vibes of the handle!!! anddddd a cross-body strap, too?!? omg, i am SWOONING!!! love, love, love!! major congrats!!!!!!!



Thank you! It was love at first sight. Apparently I screamed when my SA showed the trunk bag to me.


----------



## BettyLouboo

A lot prettier in person and perfect as a clutch for summer events


----------



## DrTr

Ellie87 said:


> Thank you for replying. Could you take a picture of your rivet for me? I don’t understand why it is so pitted and not smooth, but the rest of the hardware is smooth. I think it’s going back. I have the OTG pm coming soon (hopefully) so will see if that is better


Here are a few pics. Mine look really good in comparison to yours, clearly something happened.


----------



## yaya6799

I just got my bagatelle today and immediately contacted my CA the zipper looks so weird and it’s so hard to zip it up. Anyone else have this problem??


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

Ellie87 said:


> Can I ask those of you who have the new marshmallow bag, does the metalwork of the strap scratch the hardware on the bag? I received mine yesterday and on one side, the hardware was covered with protective plastic. On the other side, the rivet, wasn’t. It has lots of small indents in it, it is not smooth, and also it is scratched? The only thing I can think is that it is a returned bag, and the strap has scratched it as that bit seems to rest on it. This is my first LV, I was drawn by the colours, but I don’t see the point of spending almost £2000 on a bag who’s hardware is going to be covered in scratches? Or is this just a defective rivet? Anyone else has this issue? Thanks so much x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5406521
> View attachment 5406522


I ordered the Marshmallow as soon as it was available online, so there’s no way it was a return. My bag had the exact same scratches as yours. Here’s the thread:





						2022 Marshmallow Sunset Kaki, Thoughts
					

Looked but couldn’t find any reviews of the Sunset Marshmallow 2022. I was obsessed with this bag but am going to return it. The colors are gorgeous! It’s also MIF. I like how the handle pivots down so the bag can be worn crossbody. Now here’s why I’m returning: There’s a strong chemical smell...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

yaya6799 said:


> I just got my bagatelle today and immediately contacted my CA the zipper looks so weird and it’s so hard to zip it up. Anyone else have this problem??


@snibor mentioned she returned her bag because of the wonky zipper. I think it’s an issue/design flaw with the bag, I’ve seen bags on display where the zipper looks weird. It’s unfortunate because it’s a beautiful bag…


----------



## Jumper

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks for the help everyone! I ordered the MF papillon BB!
> I appreciate the help so much, I take a break from LV for a stretch, and then I come back and buy five things at once because the prints and designs are so joyful!
> I have a feeling it’s very hard to find, but I remember seeing the mono fruit charms ages ago when the images first came out. I did not realize they were for this season until I saw someone post their orange charm in the April purchases thread. Is there any chance to find a mono fruit charm somewhere still?
> Thanks!


It’s quite some time since you last mentioned about the orange charm. I’m based in Singapore and the fruit charms are both available to buy for some days now. Currently still available. I know Singapore online website serves Malaysia and New Zealand as well. Hope you could get a CA to arrange something for you if you haven’t get their hands on it. Price is in SGD.


----------



## snibor

yaya6799 said:


> I just got my bagatelle today and immediately contacted my CA the zipper looks so weird and it’s so hard to zip it up. Anyone else have this problem??


Yes I posted about this when the bag first came out and posted photos. I think in this thread. Do a search you’ll see I posted couple times.  This is a known issue with the bag unfortunately.  I returned.


----------



## DrTr

yaya6799 said:


> I just got my bagatelle today and immediately contacted my CA the zipper looks so weird and it’s so hard to zip it up. Anyone else have this problem??


So sorry it came this way. It seemingly is that way on almost every single bagatelle. No excuse for that!  I even went back online and looked at their photos on the website and if you look closely you can see a bit of wonkiness online in real life it looks terrible. For most companies this bag would’ve been yanked off the website and out of stores and it’s clearly defective.  I hope they don’t make any other bags like this it really is unacceptable. Because it’s a known problem I would suspect even if you exchanged it would be the same exact thing. So sorry it came this way.


----------



## Emphosix

M46163


----------



## Emphosix

M46231


----------



## maxynot

Emphosix said:


> M46163
> View attachment 5408415
> View attachment 5408418
> View attachment 5408422
> View attachment 5408425


Wow this is gorgeous!! Reminds me of the fall in love speedy 22


----------



## Emphosix

M46134 - Not sure why there are pictures of this already, but this should be a september release...


----------



## nicole0612

Jumper said:


> It’s quite some time since you last mentioned about the orange charm. I’m based in Singapore and the fruit charms are both available to buy for some days now. Currently still available. I know Singapore online website serves Malaysia and New Zealand as well. Hope you could get a CA to arrange something for you if you haven’t get their hands on it. Price is in SGD.
> 
> View attachment 5408212


Thank you very much, that is so kind of you! I am in the USA, but it doesn’t hurt to ask my CA if it could be transferred somehow. Thank you for the kind alert.


----------



## sesish

Emphosix said:


> M46163
> View attachment 5408415
> View attachment 5408418
> View attachment 5408422
> View attachment 5408425


Its not shimmry? I thought it was gonna be


----------



## Peachychi

Emphosix said:


> M46134 - Not sure why there are pictures of this already, but this should be a september release...
> View attachment 5408440
> View attachment 5408442
> View attachment 5408444
> View attachment 5408446


I think this is coming in a speedy 25 I’m definitely getting this one since the stardust was a disappointment


----------



## yaya6799

LVlvoe_bug said:


> @snibor mentioned she returned her bag because of the wonky zipper. I think it’s an issue/design flaw with the bag, I’ve seen bags on display where the zipper looks weird. It’s unfortunate because it’s a beautiful bag…


I love the bag I just hate the zipper issue


----------



## Ellie87

DrTr said:


> Here are a few pics. Mine look really good in comparison to yours, clearly something happened.
> 
> View attachment 5408007
> View attachment 5408008
> View attachment 5408009


Thanks for the pics! Yes, yours does definitely look better! Enjoy your gorgeous bag! Xx


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

Janedoesbag said:


> I think this is coming in a speedy 25 I’m definitely getting this one since the stardust was a disappointment


I will be so excited if the gorgeous rich color of the OTG is used for a speedy 25 as well! It would be stunning!


----------



## ProShopper1

sesish said:


> Its not shimmry? I thought it was gonna be


Is it?  I initially thought it was shimmery, but now you have me second guessing


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

bagluv4ever said:


> unfortunately I guess I am collecting them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403812


Wow, such a beautiful collection. All stunning but my favourite is the City of Stars. It’s just next level beautiful and looks like a dream captured ❤️


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Are the Match collection items not popular or selling? They seem to be available a lot on the website and I haven’t  seen many posting about them or YouTube reviews…


----------



## Aliluvlv

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Are the Match collection items not popular or selling? They seem to be available a lot on the website and I haven’t  seen many posting about them or YouTube reviews…


I was in the boutique the day they released and I was surprised by how cheap the chenille fabric looked (the brand new speedy they just put out looked worn and tired). The ellipse is an adorable bag but it’s definitely a specialized collection that most people wouldn’t care for I wouldn’t think. I also think after the last PI and with the high rate of inflation that people are being more discerning about what they spend their money on (esp after the last year or two of over spending).


----------



## heatherB

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Are the Match collection items not popular or selling? They seem to be available a lot on the website and I haven’t  seen many posting about them or YouTube reviews…


I want to see the nano bucket modeling pic. I think it’s so adorable, but I can’t tell the size


----------



## bagsamplified

Tbh the Match collection fabric I really wasn't a fan in person.. it reminded me of bus seat fabric but thinner. Even a towel is thicker. The colours and concept are super fun though! 

Agreed that if it's not selling well it's most likely 1) inflation 2) price increases and 3) just way too many collections being dropped week after week. It's more than H&M it feels like!


----------



## DrTr

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Are the Match collection items not popular or selling? They seem to be available a lot on the website and I haven’t  seen many posting about them or YouTube reviews…


I too think they are not popular - when have the most popular styles been available for days on the website?  I didn’t care for this collection, I don’t prefer cloth bags ever especially at this price point, and for some reason white leather with the brown mono looks strange to me, and I don’t follow tennis, so an easy no. Overall LV has priced themselves out of people that maybe could buy but are more particular about what they buy. Their PIs into the stratosphere may have hit the law of unintended consequences - it will drive away long time customers from the more trendy very expensive items. The nice thing is I’m in control of my wallet (or at least I act as if I am   ) and I can happily sit out most drops. These days I only buy what I love. And if people love Match they can get what they want more easily this time.


----------



## sesish

Does anyone have picture of the pink nano speedy?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

DrTr said:


> I too think they are not popular - when have the most popular styles been available for days on the website?  I didn’t care for this collection, I don’t prefer cloth bags ever especially at this price point, and for some reason white leather with the brown mono looks strange to me, and I don’t follow tennis, so an easy no. Overall LV has priced themselves out of people that maybe could buy but are more particular about what they buy. Their PIs into the stratosphere may have hit the law of unintended consequences - it will drive away long time customers from the more trendy very expensive items. The nice thing is I’m in control of my wallet (or at least I act as if I am   ) and I can happily sit out most drops. These days I only buy what I love. And if people love Match they can get what they want more easily this time.


I dont Mind the fabric so much but I agree at that price point, I’m not sure the fabric will wear well in the long run…I really like the ellipse bb but feel the white trim overwhelms the monogram and makes it look weird. I love tennis so I was excited about the collection but the items are not getting me really excited to buy, although I am tempted by the green papillon..


----------



## DrTr

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I dont Mind the fabric so much but I agree at that price point, I’m not sure the fabric will wear well in the long run…I really like the ellipse bb but feel the white trim overwhelms the monogram and makes it look weird. I love tennis so I was excited about the collection but the items are not getting me really excited to buy, although I am tempted by the green papillon..


I hope you get the papillon if you want it. One thing you can say about LV is there is something for everyone! I think it’s actually refreshing that you might have time to ponder getting a bag without feeling compelled to buy the second it drops because we all know that the seasonal collections usually sell out even partly before the actual drop. I also wonder if LV had done these bags in colored canvas instead of cloth if they would have been more appealing. And done something other than white leather handles on brown mono. Let us know what you decide! I’m always up for seeing what others love and add to their collection!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

DrTr said:


> I hope you get the papillon if you want it. One thing you can say about LV is there is something for everyone! I think it’s actually refreshing that you might have time to ponder getting a bag without feeling compelled to buy the second it drops because we all know that the seasonal collections usually sell out even partly before the actual drop. I also wonder if LV had done these bags in colored canvas instead of cloth if they would have been more appealing. And done something other than white leather handles on brown mono. Let us know what you decide! I’m always up for seeing what others love and add to their collection!


Definitely true. I know that if I don’t like a collection I am sure another will come out that I like.…I agree the pressure of not having that fear of missing out or if I don’t buy it now it’s gone feeling is nice…I am looking forward to some mens collections coming out so I may just wait for those. The giant LV is getting boring to me. The womens collections/bags haven’t been appealing to me for awhile except for the spring in the city. I rarely buy outside of LV but ended up buying the raffia triangle bag in yellow. The shape and color I really liked and I didn’t like the raffia collection from LV…
maybe it’s a combo if the material and price point turning people away. I know that I didn’t like the white/mono together, it really overwhelmed the canvas.


----------



## MayMay22

Does anybody has the code for  Alma BB EPi in Guimauve colour? Will it be released on 17/June? Many thanks.


----------



## Merf66

Does anyone know if there will be bag charms with the stardust collection?


----------



## DrTr

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Definitely true. I know that if I don’t like a collection I am sure another will come out that I like.…I agree the pressure of not having that fear of missing out or if I don’t buy it now it’s gone feeling is nice…I am looking forward to some mens collections coming out so I may just wait for those. The giant LV is getting boring to me. The womens collections/bags haven’t been appealing to me for awhile except for the spring in the city. I rarely buy outside of LV but ended up buying the raffia triangle bag in yellow. The shape and color I really liked and I didn’t like the raffia collection from LV…
> maybe it’s a combo if the material and price point turning people away. I know that I didn’t like the white/mono together, it really overwhelmed the canvas.


Yes, Im with you - I like the men’s collections alot. I have double digits of them (including some slg’s). I always check men’s to find my next one. And I too wish. the giant logo was done. I think many are tiring of it.


----------



## LVtingting

Emphosix said:


> M46163
> View attachment 5408415
> View attachment 5408418
> View attachment 5408422
> View attachment 5408425


Hope this is not China exclusive.


----------



## slammaJ

LVtingting said:


> Hope this is not China exclusive.


No, this looks like the beige. The pink is China exclusive.


----------



## Babxie

Marie. Alyssa said:


> This is actually empty inside, like a belly of a cute little fat boy at the bottom part
> View attachment 5394737
> View attachment 5394738
> 
> And the lining interior does not go all the way to the bottom part, and I think this may be one of the reasons the belly appears
> View attachment 5394740


Hi, I only managed to have time to take a photo of my Felicie today. I haven’t started using mine and it doesn’t have a belly. Could the belly of your bag appeared after use? As in stretched out?


----------



## thewave1969

Emphosix said:


> M46134 - Not sure why there are pictures of this already, but this should be a september release...
> View attachment 5408440
> View attachment 5408442
> View attachment 5408444
> View attachment 5408446


Madly in love with this color!


----------



## daisy913

23adeline said:


> I only bought the Bubblegram Alma BB Bleu Gracier , the rest I just tried for fun but so tempted to get white Over The Moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393387
> View attachment 5393382
> View attachment 5393384
> View attachment 5393386
> View attachment 5393385
> View attachment 5393383


I’m considering getting the Alma BB in glacier. After having it for almost a month, how do you find the material, and do you like it with the alma bb style? Thanks!


----------



## 23adeline

daisy913 said:


> I’m considering getting the Alma BB in glacier. After having it for almost a month, how do you find the material, and do you like it with the alma bb style? Thanks!


Even though I got my Alma BB about 3 weeks ago, I have used it once or twice only so far , because I have too many bags to rotate  
I really like it in Alma style and I don’t regret getting it, I was tempted to get the Over The Moon in white but I’m glad I didn’t, that bag is too small and the puffy monogram pattern on it is too little , because of its shape .


----------



## bigverne28




----------



## ymbaby90

Hi! Does anyone know when this bag drops?


----------



## DrTr

ymbaby90 said:


> Hi! Does anyone know when this bag drops?


I’d like to know too! Great purple detail, and one of my favorite bags is a sling bag similar to this.


----------



## cc_m

Does anyone have a clearer picture of the twist summer splash collection coming out in the new rose color?


----------



## ymbaby90

DrTr said:


> I’d like to know too! Great purple detail, and one of my favorite bags is a sling bag similar to this.


That's great to hear!! I was wondering how people enjoyed this style. Im just so obsessed with this purple shade and the simplicity of the sling


----------



## Natalie725

Emphosix said:


> M20603 - There should be Alma coming in that same color
> View attachment 5405835


I can’t wait for the turquoise Alma!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

Babxie said:


> Hi, I only managed to have time to take a photo of my Felicie today. I haven’t started using mine and it doesn’t have a belly. Could the belly of your bag appeared after use? As in stretched out?


Thank you so much for the picture! This is how mine look before using it. After once or twice using it, the belly came out. As the lining is so short to sit on the ground, the weight of the things I put goes to the pink leather and the belly came out. It is fine only when it lays flat on the ground.


----------



## DrTr

ymbaby90 said:


> That's great to hear!! I was wondering how people enjoyed this style. Im just so obsessed with this purple shade and the simplicity of the sling


I have the Nigo mono eclipse reverse sling in the same shape, and I wear it as a crossbody. It is THE perfect bag for dog walking, I can carry all my essentials, totally hands free, and doesn’t bounce when walking. I tried several LV bum bags and just didn’t like how they fit me as crossbody.  I can even lean over with the Nigo and it doesn’t swing away from my body.

And I’m with you - great simple style amd I’m obsessed with purple always! I also like in in the regular monogram. I’m hoping it drops soon. Hopefully one of us will spot it and can post.


----------



## bagsamplified

DrTr said:


> I have the Nigo mono eclipse reverse sling in the same shape, and I wear it as a crossbody. It is THE perfect bag for dog walking, I can carry all my essentials, totally hands free, and doesn’t bounce when walking. I tried several LV bum bags and just didn’t like how they fit me as crossbody.  I can even lean over with the Nigo and it doesn’t swing away from my body.
> 
> And I’m with you - great simple style amd I’m obsessed with purple always! I also like in in the regular monogram. I’m hoping it drops soon. Hopefully one of us will spot it and can post.


That's great to hear! Do your items ever threaten to fall out/ do they sit on a slant when you're wearing crossbody? I tried this style aaaages ago and can't remember


----------



## _jlv

Does anyone know if this keyring is coming out in the US? It's probably the only thing I'm interested in from the match collection (taken from EU site).


----------



## DrTr

bagsamplified said:


> That's great to hear! Do your items ever threaten to fall out/ do they sit on a slant when you're wearing crossbody? I tried this style aaaages ago and can't remember


No, actually the Nigo sits straight at my waist. Because it’s a mens bag it can be longer for me, as I’m tall. I even tried on a slant this am and nothing fell out. I really love the style.


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury




----------



## Jumper

I noticed that the stardust speedy 20 do not have the zippers down to the side of the bag like other speedy 20 we had before (mono, bicolor, our current available to buy speedy 20).
Wouldn’t the opening be too tiny to stuff things in then?


----------



## snibor

Jumper said:


> I noticed that the stardust speedy 20 do not have the zippers down to the side of the bag like other speedy 20 we had before (mono, bicolor, our current available to buy speedy 20).
> Wouldn’t the opening be too tiny to stuff things in then?


Not exactly. I have the lol speedy bb which is about the same size as 20 without extended zipper.  It’s definitely less easy to use and I prefer extended zipper on the 20 which I also have, but still a great bag.  I still use same amount of stuff in both.


----------



## MissyExile

monet_notthepainter said:


> View attachment 5411664


Does anyone know what the "no buy" means? 
Also, "key bet", is that what Louis Vuitton forecasts to be the "top sellers" ?


----------



## lovemimime

Does anyone know when preorder opens Stardust collection in the US? My CA doesn’t seem to know…


----------



## Natalie725

lovemimime said:


> Does anyone know when preorder opens Stardust collection in the US? My CA doesn’t seem to know…


Some are open now in the US I saw. For the OTG


----------



## nicole0612

Natalie725 said:


> Some are open now in the US I saw. For the OTG


Yes, preorders open since May 14 (and I am just a regular customer), but for me, the nano noe and nano speedy were not available for preorder yet so I am waiting.


----------



## bagsamplified

Curious if anyone else is eyeing anything from NBA 3.0! I am keen to see the PO in person but it looked like it's regular Taurillon embossed, not basketball grain like previously.


----------



## maxynot

bagsamplified said:


> Curious if anyone else is eyeing anything from NBA 3.0! I am keen to see the PO in person but it looked like it's regular Taurillon embossed, not basketball grain like previously.


The color looks beautiful but I would hate to have it and be asked about basketball


----------



## bbcerisette66

Does anyone know if the beige color bags from the Stardust collection have shades of pink or is this an effect of the pics ? Thank you.


----------



## bagsamplified

maxynot said:


> The color looks beautiful but I would hate to have it and be asked about basketball


I'm in the same boat     where I live it's mostly football mad though so I should be safe!


----------



## TheBagGuru

bagsamplified said:


> Curious if anyone else is eyeing anything from NBA 3.0! I am keen to see the PO in person but it looked like it's regular Taurillon embossed, not basketball grain like previously.


I actually ordered the Dopp kit! Literally so excited for it to come in! Will let you know my thoughts when it arrives!


----------



## bagsamplified

TheBagGuru said:


> I actually ordered the Dopp kit! Literally so excited for it to come in! Will let you know my thoughts when it arrives!


Ooh congratulations!!! The Dopp kit looks awesome! Can't wait to hear your thoughts when it arrives


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

TheBagGuru said:


> I actually ordered the Dopp kit! Literally so excited for it to come in! Will let you know my thoughts when it arrives!


I have the monogram NBA Dopp kit…I use it for running errands….


----------



## bigverne28




----------



## bigverne28




----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> Does anyone know if the beige color bags from the Stardust collection have shades of pink or is this an effect of the pics ? Thank you.


This picture appeared in my order few days ago, looks like pearly effect , but as always,  LV official pictures could be very different from actual colour


----------



## ProShopper1

bigverne28 said:


>



Do you think the yellow accents are printed/painted on or reflective of the light?


----------



## bigverne28

ProShopper1 said:


> Do you think the yellow accents are printed/painted on or reflective of the light?


Not entirely sure, but I think it's sprayed onto the leather. Similar effect to the men's taurillon illusion pieces.


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> This picture appeared in my order few days ago, looks like pearly effect , but as always,  LV official pictures could be very different from actual colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415009


Thank you Adeline


----------



## nicole0612

23adeline said:


> This picture appeared in my order few days ago, looks like pearly effect , but as always,  LV official pictures could be very different from actual colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415009


This is the only photo I have for my order also, I am hoping for more real life photos perhaps showing a color gradient.


----------



## south-of-france

bigverne28 said:


> Not entirely sure, but I think it's sprayed onto the leather. Similar effect to the men's taurillon illusion pieces.


Sprayed on… as in coming off if rubbed?


----------



## bigverne28

south-of-france said:


> Sprayed on… as in coming off if rubbed?


No. I have a few of the men’s illusion pieces and nothing rubs off.


----------



## south-of-france

bigverne28 said:


> No. I have a few of the men’s illusion pieces and nothing rubs off.


Great, that would have been a dealbreaker. I was also thinking of older pieces like cerises or cherry blossom which tended to rub off.


----------



## luxurista

Sorry as I don’t believe this is from the SS 22 collection, but supposedly there is a classic ellipse bb coming out with vachetta - does anyone have any info on it? Pic is from Red:


----------



## TheBagGuru

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I have the monogram NBA Dopp kit…I use it for running errands….


Ooo! Yah I will def not be using it as a toiletries bag lol!


----------



## 23adeline

I remember someone asked about price of speedy 20 , I thought it’s the same as Spring In The City, apparently it’s slightly cheaper .
No pic for Speedy 20 yet in my order , but the price is there.


----------



## bigverne28




----------



## thelostlala

When does the stardust collection launch in Asia, or specifically Singapore? Thank you!


----------



## Tigerlily1

thelostlala said:


> When does the stardust collection launch in Asia, or specifically Singapore? Thank you!


In Singapore it launches on 17th Jun.


----------



## thelostlala

Tigerlily1 said:


> In Singapore it launches on 17th Jun.


Thank you!


----------



## bbcerisette66

I just ordered the Speedy beige stardust in 20. So happy.


----------



## snibor

bbcerisette66 said:


> I just ordered the Speedy beige stardust in 20. So happy.


Can’t wait to see!!   So exciting!


----------



## bbcerisette66

snibor said:


> Can’t wait to see!!   So exciting!


Me too


----------



## bigverne28




----------



## bigverne28




----------



## bigverne28




----------



## bigverne28




----------



## bigverne28




----------



## lovemimime

Got this from my CA …. Hoping I will have the chance to get it!


----------



## Natalie725

A HD pic of the new Alma bb that’s coming. Will also be available in turquoise. Can’t wait for that one!!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Natalie725 said:


> A HD pic of the new Alma bb that’s coming. Will also be available in turquoise. Can’t wait for that one!!!


Uh oh! I didn’t think I’d be tempted by anything this year but that’s really gorgeous!   Is that guimauve?


----------



## glitzgal97

Nick posted photos of the Almas and of the stardust!


----------



## EljayaBisous22

glitzgal97 said:


> Nick posted photos of the Almas and of the stardust!


Wow that guimauve looks almost lilac/purple 
I was wondering about the cluny mini in the guimauve - does anyone have any thoughts on issues with colour transfer etc with the lighter colour epi leather? I don't have an epi leather piece yet


----------



## Natalie725

Aliluvlv said:


> Uh oh! I didn’t think I’d be tempted by anything this year but that’s really gorgeous!   Is that guimauve?


Yes!


----------



## Natalie725

glitzgal97 said:


> Nick posted photos of the Almas and of the stardust!


Turquoise is my favorite color. Can’t wait for this one!!


----------



## Hanash

CAcker01 said:


> i also love this bag for its shape and the strap and top handle! i really adore a top handle. i can't wait to see your pics!!



I’ve still got my original ellipse ( ftom when purchase price in store was £420!!). It’s such a well made bag and still looks amazing after all this time. Pleased to see it’s making a comeback!


----------



## Michy1215

Does anyone know what the US prices are of the Stardust collection? @lovemimime posted the nano speedy above but I’m wondering about the others.


----------



## excalibur

Onthego PM $3500


----------



## misshufflepuff

*BAGS*
NÉONOÉ BB $2,500
SPEEDY BANDOULIÈRE 20 $2,840
NEVERFULL MM $2,980
MULTI POUCHETTE $3,100
ONTHEGO PM $3,500

*SHOES*
REVIVAL FLAT MULE $915
MAGNETIC FLAT MULE $955
POOL PILLOW FLAT COMFORT MULE $955
REVIVAL MULE $990
STELLA FLAT MULE $1,080
TIME OUT SNEAKER $1,090


----------



## Michy1215

misshufflepuff said:


> *BAGS*
> NÉONOÉ BB $2,500
> SPEEDY BANDOULIÈRE 20 $2,840
> NEVERFULL MM $2,980
> MULTI POUCHETTE $3,100
> ONTHEGO PM $3,500
> 
> *SHOES*
> REVIVAL FLAT MULE $915
> MAGNETIC FLAT MULE $955
> POOL PILLOW FLAT COMFORT MULE $955
> REVIVAL MULE $990
> STELLA FLAT MULE $1,080
> TIME OUT SNEAKER $1,090


Thank you!!


----------



## Marsh888

What could be the best value for money daily louis vuitton purse? Not a fan of the onthego sorry…


----------



## Marsh888

bigverne28 said:


>



So so so cute color!!!!


----------



## snibor

Marsh888 said:


> What could be the best value for money daily louis vuitton purse? Not a fan of the onthego sorry…


Speedy b


----------



## kidrobot1

Just wanted to share my zippy coin purse I finally received after 7 weeks! Is it normal there are some missing stitches. I noticed the vertical part near the rounded corner has a skipped stitch. I was wondering whether that should be a concern or if the stitch will fray more easily? For those of you who have a zippy coin purse, I’m wondering if the canvas has a slight bump near the zipper part. It’s just when I feel along the edge, there’s a tiny part that doesn’t feel smooth. Is that part of the canvas more likely to crack with use? Thank you for all your help!


----------



## excalibur

The bump is normal, it’s the same with the regular zippy wallet.
The missing stitch could be a defect IMO


----------



## Natalie725

kidrobot1 said:


> Just wanted to share my zippy coin purse I finally received after 7 weeks! Is it normal there are some missing stitches. I noticed the vertical part near the rounded corner has a skipped stitch. I was wondering whether that should be a concern or if the stitch will fray more easily? For those of you who have a zippy coin purse, I’m wondering if the canvas has a slight bump near the zipper part. It’s just when I feel along the edge, there’s a tiny part that doesn’t feel smooth. Is that part of the canvas more likely to crack with use? Thank you for all your help!
> View attachment 5419168
> View attachment 5419169
> View attachment 5419170


I agree. A skipped stitch is a defect. I have a Vernis zippy coin from 2013 and it has a little divot in a similar place.


----------



## Natalie725

Does anyone have pics of the turquoise Alma bb? The pic I saw posted and the HD neonoe pic of the turquoise color seem very different to me. I thought it was the same color way?


----------



## excalibur

i saw the turquoise Alma BB in person, it’s beautiful with a nice strap. Looks much better than the HD pic.


----------



## bigverne28

Natalie725 said:


> Does anyone have pics of the turquoise Alma bb? The pic I saw posted and the HD neonoe pic of the turquoise color seem very different to me. I thought it was the same color way?


These are pics @Cathindy posted from the Mykonos store. The bag is a much darker blue than I expected.


----------



## Natalie725

bigverne28 said:


> These are pics @Cathindy posted from the Mykonos store. The bag is a much darker blue than I expected.
> 
> View attachment 5420331
> View attachment 5420332


Thank you! I am sad to say I’m a little disappointed. I was hoping for a nice teal color. So bummed!!!!


----------



## EljayaBisous22

bigverne28 said:


> These are pics @Cathindy posted from the Mykonos store. The bag is a much darker blue than I expected.
> 
> View attachment 5420331
> View attachment 5420332


Thank you for sharing! Is it just me or is the pink (guimauve) very different in the two pictures?


----------



## bigverne28

EljayaBisous22 said:


> Thank you for sharing! Is it just me or is the pink (guimauve) very different in the two pictures?


Yes. It's the lighting or camera. The first picture is the true colour, same as online.


----------



## EljayaBisous22

bigverne28 said:


> Yes. It's the lighting or camera. The first picture is the true colour, same as online.
> 
> View attachment 5420591


Ok good! I like the website colour better. Is it online anywhere yet? Launch in Canada is supposed to be June 17 i think


----------



## bigverne28

EljayaBisous22 said:


> Ok good! I like the website colour better. Is it online anywhere yet? Launch in Canada is supposed to be June 17 i think


It launched in Europe last Friday. If you add it to your WL from the UK site, by entering the product code, when it’s available online, it will automatically show in your wishlist in Canada.


----------



## EljayaBisous22

bigverne28 said:


> It launched in Europe last Friday. If you add it to your WL from the UK site, by entering the product code, when it’s available online, it will automatically show in your wishlist in Canada.


Thank you! I don't see the cluny mini but release is only a week away so I will be patient


----------



## bluebird03

bigverne28 said:


> Yes. It's the lighting or camera. The first picture is the true colour, same as online.
> 
> View attachment 5420591


My SA said this was more lavender than pink. I am on the hunt for a pink bag but not really finding one....


----------



## MCBadian07

bigverne28 said:


> These are pics @Cathindy posted from the Mykonos store. The bag is a much darker blue than I expected.
> 
> View attachment 5420331
> View attachment 5420332


Do you know SKU for the turquoise ? I couldn't find it on UK site


----------



## bigverne28

MCBadian07 said:


> Do you know SKU for the turquoise ? I couldn't find it on UK site


M20609. It’s orderable through CS in Europe, not sure about elsewhere.


----------



## MCBadian07

Ok my SA just sent photos of the Turquoise.
If it is this bright blue, it's mine most definitely. If it's darker, then likely not.


----------



## Natalie725

MCBadian07 said:


> Ok my SA just sent photos of the Turquoise.
> If it is this bright blue, it's mine most definitely. If it's darker, then likely not.
> 
> View attachment 5421459
> View attachment 5421460


I agree. I love this color! I was really pining for the turquoise but now that’ll I see the guimauve color leans more purple o kind of love that one more now!!


----------



## Natalie725

Guimauve Alma bb


----------



## Natalie725

excalibur said:


> i saw the turquoise Alma BB in person, it’s beautiful with a nice strap. Looks much better than the HD pic.





Aliluvlv said:


> Uh oh! I didn’t think I’d be tempted by anything this year but that’s really gorgeous!   Is that guimauve?


yes!


----------



## Cinnamon718

kidrobot1 said:


> Just wanted to share my zippy coin purse I finally received after 7 weeks! Is it normal there are some missing stitches. I noticed the vertical part near the rounded corner has a skipped stitch. I was wondering whether that should be a concern or if the stitch will fray more easily? For those of you who have a zippy coin purse, I’m wondering if the canvas has a slight bump near the zipper part. It’s just when I feel along the edge, there’s a tiny part that doesn’t feel smooth. Is that part of the canvas more likely to crack with use? Thank you for all your help!
> View attachment 5419168
> View attachment 5419169
> View attachment 5419170



I bought the cosmetic pouch and wapity from that collection and returned them both. Both look like they had been punched in on the sides. For that amount of money I want perfect. Your eye will always gravitate towards the parts that bother you. It's not worth keeping if you're going to get annoyed every time you use it. I used the money towards the Marshmallow bag from the collection and was able to choose it in store so I made sure it was perfect.


----------



## EljayaBisous22

Natalie725 said:


> I agree. I love this color! I was really pining for the turquoise but now that’ll I see the guimauve color leans more purple o kind of love that one more now!!


Hopefully it looks like the website pics


----------



## Emphosix

EljayaBisous22 said:


> Hopefully it looks like the website pics


Picture by @Cathindy


----------



## snibor

Emphosix said:


> Picture by @Cathindy
> View attachment 5421988


The turquoise looks so blue and not turquoise.  It’s still pretty but not what I expected.  They’re always tricking us. Lol.


----------



## bluebird03

Emphosix said:


> Picture by @Cathindy
> View attachment 5421988


guimauve it looks pink!!


----------



## Babxie

I saw Foxy posted this! I hope this is available in Singapore. I messaged my CA but he’s on leave..


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

Babxie said:


> I saw Foxy posted this! I hope this is available in Singapore. I messaged my CA but he’s on leave..
> 
> View attachment 5422519


This is gorgeous  . I only see the vert one before. Is this one only in particular area?


----------



## Babxie

Marie. Alyssa said:


> This is gorgeous  . I only see the vert one before. Is this one only in particular area?


Normally in the past for key pouch, if there’re 2 colors, different countries will get only 1 out of 2. We already had pink rather than beige from Empreinte Broderies collection, not sure if we will still get pink this time..


----------



## Emphosix

Oooookay lets post some new things...

M20633



M20680



M20681
	

		
			
		

		
	




M20693


----------



## Emphosix

M20700



M20701



M20703




M20788


----------



## Emphosix

M20615



M20687


----------



## Emphosix

M20716



M20717



M20704



M20784



M20828


----------



## Emphosix

M20855



M20857


----------



## Emphosix

M20872 - Size 25



M20900


----------



## Emphosix

New Carryall

M46203


----------



## Emphosix

M46200



M46201


----------



## Emphosix

M20769


----------



## Emphosix

Preview of new Womens Collection: Fall for you
Launch should be July 22th (can change)

Material: Canvas

Colors:

Black
White
Red (PVC)

Includes:

OTG MM
Neverfull MM
Maxi Pochette Accessoires
Speedy 25
Felicie Strap & Go
Sarah Wallet
Card Holder (6 Slots)
Zippy Wallet
PF. Lous (whatever this is)


----------



## Emphosix

Carryall comes with a pouch


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Thank you for posting all these pics @Emphosix !!!! I think my wallet is safe….I hope the mens collections are better.


----------



## nicole0612

Thank you @Emphosix !! I have never thought about a Twist, but those lemon pouches are so cute! The noir keepall 25 looks great also, but all around I wish LV would go back to leather straps, I guess I am just not sporty enough.


----------



## Cathindy

@Emphosix thank you for the effort again dear!  I’ve seen some interesting items, let’s see how it will go


----------



## snibor

@Emphosix I don’t mean to get creepy, but I freakin love you for posting all the info that you do!   Greatly appreciated. I’m loving that black canvas, although I’m guessing they’ll add a guitar strap to the speedy (hoping they don’t).  Thanks again.


----------



## bluebird03

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Thank you for posting all these pics @Emphosix !!!! I think my wallet is safe….I hope the mens collections are better.


Mine too, just dont like this release as well


----------



## ramona708

Do we know the price for the carry all yet @Emphosix ? 
Thank you


----------



## _vee

_vee said:


> Ordered the Zippy Coin Purse in sunrise pastel via my CA  He said it could take up to 3-6 weeks.


So after this, the SA proceeded to call me a few days later and say that my payment method wouldn’t work (my billing and shipping weren’t the same but I’ve ordered online with this CC). Then I had it updated with my bank and messaged him 2 days later. No response. He went MIA and stopped replying. Finally he messaged me a few days later and I proceeded to give him my CC info over the phone again. He said everything was good and he’d place the order for me, but that it would take 3-6 weeks. After that, I did not hear back from him again. I followed up multiple times asking him to confirm if my order was placed and he kept saying that he’d follow up with the store manager to see. I never heard back. I was on the site this week and saw it in stock and ordered it. It arrived today, and I’m obsessed!! Sometimes I prefer to order online than have to deal with poor customer service.


----------



## heatherB

Babxie said:


> Normally in the past for key pouch, if there’re 2 colors, different countries will get only 1 out of 2. We already had pink rather than beige from Empreinte Broderies collection, not sure if we will still get pink this time..


I didn’t know this. Is that why recto verso in guimauve says contact concierge?  Will the concierge be able to get one for me?


----------



## MCBadian07

_vee said:


> So after this, the SA proceeded to call me a few days later and say that my payment method wouldn’t work (my billing and shipping weren’t the same but I’ve ordered online with this CC). Then I had it updated with my bank and messaged him 2 days later. No response. He went MIA and stopped replying. Finally he messaged me a few days later and I proceeded to give him my CC info over the phone again. He said everything was good and he’d place the order for me, but that it would take 3-6 weeks. After that, I did not hear back from him again. I followed up multiple times asking him to confirm if my order was placed and he kept saying that he’d follow up with the store manager to see. I never heard back. I was on the site this week and saw it in stock and ordered it. It arrived today, and I’m obsessed!! Sometimes I prefer to order online than have to deal with poor customer service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5423256
> View attachment 5423255


I'm glad you were able to get it! There's a few IG LV CA's I follow in Toronto (Holt Renfrew Bloor, Bloor Maison) that are much more responsive if you want contacts, DM me.


----------



## LittleStar88

Emphosix said:


> Preview of new Womens Collection: Fall for you
> Launch should be July 22th (can change)
> 
> Material: Canvas
> 
> Colors:
> 
> Black
> White
> Red (PVC)
> 
> Includes:
> 
> OTG MM
> Neverfull MM
> Maxi Pochette Accessoires
> Speedy 25
> Felicie Strap & Go
> Sarah Wallet
> Card Holder (6 Slots)
> Zippy Wallet
> PF. Lous (whatever this is)
> 
> View attachment 5423071
> 
> 
> View attachment 5423073
> 
> 
> View attachment 5423075
> 
> 
> View attachment 5423077
> 
> 
> View attachment 5423082



Love this canvas!


----------



## _vee

MCBadian07 said:


> I'm glad you were able to get it! There's a few IG LV CA's I follow in Toronto (Holt Renfrew Bloor, Bloor Maison) that are much more responsive if you want contacts, DM me.


Thank you @MCBadian07  that would be amazing, I’ll shoot you a message!


----------



## bagsamplified

_vee said:


> Thank you @MCBadian07  that would be amazing, I’ll shoot you a message!


Ditto, I met several great SAs there when I visited. I can share at least one if you like, not sure if I still have the others and I didn't place orders with the others 

Congratulations on your beautiful ZCP, we apparently didn't get that in our country, only the MF version


----------



## jsmile

Emphosix said:


> Preview of new Womens Collection: Fall for you
> Launch should be July 22th (can change)
> 
> Material: Canvas
> 
> Colors:
> 
> Black
> White
> Red (PVC)
> 
> Includes:
> 
> OTG MM
> Neverfull MM
> Maxi Pochette Accessoires
> Speedy 25
> Felicie Strap & Go
> Sarah Wallet
> Card Holder (6 Slots)
> Zippy Wallet
> PF. Lous (whatever this is)
> 
> View attachment 5423071
> 
> 
> View attachment 5423073
> 
> 
> View attachment 5423075
> 
> 
> View attachment 5423077
> 
> 
> View attachment 5423082


This is lv pulling me right back in again! 

I love this!


----------



## excalibur

Emphosix said:


> Preview of new Womens Collection: Fall for you
> Launch should be July 22th (can change)
> 
> Material: Canvas
> 
> Colors:
> 
> Black
> White
> Red (PVC)
> 
> Includes:
> 
> OTG MM
> Neverfull MM
> Maxi Pochette Accessoires
> Speedy 25
> Felicie Strap & Go
> Sarah Wallet
> Card Holder (6 Slots)
> Zippy Wallet
> PF. Lous (whatever this is)
> 
> View attachment 5423071
> 
> 
> View attachment 5423073
> 
> 
> View attachment 5423075
> 
> 
> View attachment 5423077
> 
> 
> View attachment 5423082



this is very nice kinda similar to the watercolor collection. Can’t wait to see the white collection 
Thank you for posting these!


----------



## Babxie

heatherB said:


> I didn’t know this. Is that why recto verso in guimauve says contact concierge?  Will the concierge be able to get one for me?


Oh sorry I mean for collections similar to Empreinte Broderies.

I’ve also seen new key pouch release with more than 1 color available, normally in this case, the material would be more similar to classic range, if you get what I mean.

And if you can see the product/color on your country’s website, normally it means it’s available in your country. I would say contact concierge (client services in my area). My experience with them is way better than SA in stores.


----------



## _vee

bagsamplified said:


> Ditto, I met several great SAs there when I visited. I can share at least one if you like, not sure if I still have the others and I didn't place orders with the others
> 
> Congratulations on your beautiful ZCP, we apparently didn't get that in our country, only the MF version


Thank you so much!! That would be great! I will DM you


----------



## 23adeline

Emphosix said:


> M20700
> View attachment 5423030
> 
> 
> M20701
> View attachment 5423032
> 
> 
> M20703
> 
> View attachment 5423033
> 
> 
> M20788
> View attachment 5423037


These are like my Nigo Japanese Cruiser 
Thank you @Emphosix  ! As always. you are the best


----------



## Babxie

Babxie said:


> I saw Foxy posted this! I hope this is available in Singapore. I messaged my CA but he’s on leave..
> 
> View attachment 5422519


My CA got back to me and says this color is not available in Singapore..


----------



## Moobarry12

Has anyone heard anything about a price increase? I just seen this on IG and just wondering how true it is… don’t mean to spread false info if it’s not true. I just need to know if I need to buy my wishlist items now or if I can put it off for a bit longer LOL


----------



## heatherB

Moobarry12 said:


> Has anyone heard anything about a price increase? I just seen this on IG and just wondering how true it is… don’t mean to spread false info if it’s not true. I just need to know if I need to buy my wishlist items now or if I can’t put off for a bit longer LOL
> 
> View attachment 5426004


Seriously????


----------



## Moobarry12

heatherB said:


> Seriously????


That’s what I’m saying!!! Lol it’s too soon if it’s true. Hoping someone has more info on this


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Moobarry12 said:


> Has anyone heard anything about a price increase? I just seen this on IG and just wondering how true it is… don’t mean to spread false info if it’s not true. I just need to know if I need to buy my wishlist items now or if I can put it off for a bit longer LOL
> 
> View attachment 5426004


Again??????????? I’m trying to justify my purchases now


----------



## snibor

Foxy LV just said the fall for you speedy (black and pink canvas previously posted  by @Emphosix will have a pocket on front.  Hmmm.


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Again??????????? I’m trying to justify my purchases now


I know right, at least give us a breather til September please! Not happy


----------



## jsmile

snibor said:


> Foxy LV just said the fall for you speedy (black and pink canvas previously posted  by @Emphosix will have a pocket on front.  Hmmm.


You know what that means right? +$1000


----------



## snibor

jsmile said:


> You know what that means right? +$1000


Ugh! You’re prob right! Hope we get to see photos soon


----------



## Babxie

Although I’m not a green/blue/yellow person, I kinda like the color combo. If pink is available, I would’ve buy in a heartbeat, but for this color, I don’t know if I will regret buying.

Am curious, is anyone buying this or anything in this color? Or have anyone seen one in real life? Is it pretty?


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

I have same thoughts like you do. On foxy's instagram, she said that the pink one may be a china exclusive item. I checked the china website but not on it, neither Japan


----------



## DME

Babxie said:


> View attachment 5427754
> 
> Although I’m not a green/blue/yellow person, I kinda like the color combo. If pink is available, I would’ve buy in a heartbeat, but for this color, I don’t know if I will regret buying.
> 
> Am curious, is anyone buying this or anything in this color? Or have anyone seen one in real life? Is it pretty?



For anyone who purchases this or the pink one, I would be curious what kind of structure it has. While I love these colors and the Cles, I have a Cles in Navy Nacre (also Monogram Empreinte) and am disappointed with how flimsy it seems. I find it somewhat hard to zip because it lacks structure. Maybe LV figured this out and added some heft with this collection? I prefer the thicker, stiffer canvas because of this, but, boy, these are tempting in these colors.


----------



## EljayaBisous22

I am confused. Wasn't Stardust supposed to launch today? Not on website (in Canada)


----------



## EljayaBisous22

EljayaBisous22 said:


> I am confused. Wasn't Stardust supposed to launch today? Not on website (in Canada)


Omg srly 5 minutes after I posted this ut is up on the website lol
I don't see all of the collection though - I am specifically looking for the guimauve items (Alma and the Cluny)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

EljayaBisous22 said:


> Omg srly 5 minutes after I posted this ut is up on the website lol
> I don't see all of the collection though - I am specifically looking for the guimauve items (Alma and the Cluny)


Are you on the English Canadian website because I found it there?


----------



## EljayaBisous22

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Are you on the English Canadian website because I found it there?


Yes I am. Can you send link please?


----------



## south-of-france

Babxie said:


> View attachment 5427754
> 
> Although I’m not a green/blue/yellow person, I kinda like the color combo. If pink is available, I would’ve buy in a heartbeat, but for this color, I don’t know if I will regret buying.
> 
> Am curious, is anyone buying this or anything in this color? Or have anyone seen one in real life? Is it pretty?



I‘ve ordered this. I saw the multipochette in vert in store and it‘s beautiful and vibrant. My nano Speedy in rose is light, we‘ll see how lightweight the clés is. I like a lightly loaded bag though!


----------



## Emphosix

M81476



M81478


----------



## MCBadian07

EljayaBisous22 said:


> Omg srly 5 minutes after I posted this ut is up on the website lol
> I don't see all of the collection though - I am specifically looking for the guimauve items (Alma and the Cluny)


Guimauve was not in stock this morning. My SA has it in stock I think...Toronto Holt Renfrew Bloor


----------



## Emphosix

M20920



M46161


----------



## Merf66

Emphosix said:


> M20920
> View attachment 5428255
> 
> 
> M46161
> View attachment 5428258


What else comes in this pink!!


----------



## Cherries and wine

Emphosix said:


> M20920
> View attachment 5428255
> 
> 
> M46161
> View attachment 5428258


I love this shade of pink! Am I the only one who isn’t into the shape of this bag? It doesn’t look very modern to me. Hopefully there are more goodies in this color!


----------



## Merf66

Cherries and wine said:


> I love this shade of pink! Am I the only one who isn’t into the shape of this bag? It doesn’t look very modern to me. Hopefully there are more goodies in this color!


No I am not a fan of the bags either lol! Hope there are some other pieces in this colour.


----------



## snibor

Cherries and wine said:


> I love this shade of pink! Am I the only one who isn’t into the shape of this bag? It doesn’t look very modern to me. Hopefully there are more goodies in this color!


Reminds me a little of the old multicolor Eliza bag.  I sold mine. Had it in black


----------



## DrTr

Emphosix said:


> M20920
> View attachment 5428255
> 
> 
> M46161
> View attachment 5428258


Thank @Emphosix!  This bag looks like a large pochette accessoire with a front pocket and shoulder strap to me. Wasn’t there something called the maxi PA floating around as an upcoming bag? Wonder if this is it.


----------



## EljayaBisous22

MCBadian07 said:


> Guimauve was not in stock this morning. My SA has it in stock I think...Toronto Holt Renfrew Bloor
> 
> View attachment 5428247


Thank you!! I contacted my SA about the cluny mini in Guimauve and she said it not available to order yet


----------



## EljayaBisous22

I can't wait to see everyone's real life photos!


----------



## jademc96

Does anyone know if there are any keepalls coming out in pretty colors like the sunrise pastel?


----------



## Merf66

SA sent me a pic of the keepall. I was gonna buy it, but didn’t love it as much as the when I saw the website photo…. It’s also about an inch wider and taller than the xs


----------



## Aliluvlv

Emphosix said:


> M81476
> View attachment 5428242
> 
> 
> M81478
> View attachment 5428246


Ooohhhh I like that black and pink canvas! Would be soooo cool in a speedy 20


----------



## snibor

Aliluvlv said:


> Ooohhhh I like that black and pink canvas! Would be soooo cool in a speedy 20


Agree.  But I think a speedy 25 with a pocket is what’s coming. I’m very interested although not sure about pocket


----------



## Aliluvlv

snibor said:


> Agree.  But I think a speedy 25 with a pocket is what’s coming. I’m very interested although not sure about pocket


Hmmm, yes it’s hard to know what to think about outside pockets on everything. I understand it on the pochette but not sure about on the Speedy and NF. Might not be too obvious in black though.


----------



## EljayaBisous22

I managed to find the Alma in guimauve on the website! Wondering what thoughts people have on the mini cluny versus the Alma in the guimauve colour....?????


----------



## heatherB

Cherries and wine said:


> I love this shade of pink! Am I the only one who isn’t into the shape of this bag? It doesn’t look very modern to me. Hopefully there are more goodies in this color!


Agree about the shape.


----------



## MCBadian07

Emphosix said:


> M20920
> View attachment 5428255
> 
> 
> M46161
> View attachment 5428258


Is it the same size as the existing pochette accessoires.... but with an outside pocket to make it "maxi"? Or is it actually bigger? I was excited for this one but iffy on the colors...


----------



## brnicutie

Babxie said:


> View attachment 5427754
> 
> Although I’m not a green/blue/yellow person, I kinda like the color combo. If pink is available, I would’ve buy in a heartbeat, but for this color, I don’t know if I will regret buying.
> 
> Am curious, is anyone buying this or anything in this color? Or have anyone seen one in real life? Is it pretty?





DME said:


> For anyone who purchases this or the pink one, I would be curious what kind of structure it has. While I love these colors and the Cles, I have a Cles in Navy Nacre (also Monogram Empreinte) and am disappointed with how flimsy it seems. I find it somewhat hard to zip because it lacks structure. Maybe LV figured this out and added some heft with this collection? I prefer the thicker, stiffer canvas because of this, but, boy, these are tempting in these colors.


I saw this in person today and really liked it. I picked it up along with the pink nano speedy. I’m using this as a bag charm. The pink and green when paired together really pops. The canvas version is definitely stiffer. However, this wasn’t flimsy and I had no problems zipping it.


----------



## Jumper

MCBadian07 said:


> Is it the same size as the existing pochette accessoires.... but with an outside pocket to make it "maxi"? Or is it actually bigger? I was excited for this one but iffy on the colors...


It doesn’t even qualify as a multi pochette since it’s only one piece. The OG MPA has 3 canvas pieces. Then the leather version came in 2 pieces (without the round coin purse). Now this 2022 maxi MPA technically only has one canvas piece since the pocket is attached.
At least 2021 maxi MPA followed the 3 piece rule of OG MPA.


----------



## DME

brnicutie said:


> I saw this in person today and really liked it. I picked it up along with the pink nano speedy. I’m using this as a bag charm. The pink and green when paired together really pops. The canvas version is definitely stiffer. However, this wasn’t flimsy and I had no problems zipping it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428555



Thanks for the review and gorgeous purchases! Enjoy them!


----------



## Leathercrazyme

Emphosix said:


> M20920
> View attachment 5428255
> 
> 
> M46161
> View attachment 5428258




@Emphosix 
What collection are you posting pictures of? These colors speak to me a lot more than stardust. Thanks!


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

Emphosix said:


> M81476
> View attachment 5428242
> 
> 
> M81478
> View attachment 5428246


Thank you for posting the pictures! I thought the zippy wallet is made of gold or something metallic at the first glancelol


----------



## Emphosix

Leathercrazyme said:


> @Emphosix
> What collection are you posting pictures of? These colors speak to me a lot more than stardust. Thanks!


The collection is called „fall for you“ and launches in July!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Emphosix said:


> The collection is called „fall for you“ and launches in July!


You are so awesome to give us these early details @Emphosix! Did you know if they ended up doing a 6 card holder for this series? I might need something in that black/grey/pink canvas.


----------



## Emphosix

Aliluvlv said:


> You are so awesome to give us these early details @Emphosix! Did you know if they ended up doing a 6 card holder for this series? I might need something in that black/grey/pink canvas.


There should be a 6 card holder 

if you would know what other information I already have
I could already tell you how Christmas animation look


----------



## Leathercrazyme

emphosix!!! Please give hints! I love these little tantalizing leaks you do, it keeps me coming back to the LV forum above all the others. I hope there's something for me in the "Fall for you". Christmas I always get something but hopefully there's a 6 key holder or something different like that.

Actually if you won't mind sharing, I really want to know if there're more beautiful collabs coming out. I loved catogram, game on, etc. Anything else like that coming?


----------



## ymbaby90

Emphosix said:


> There should be a 6 card holder
> 
> if you would know what other information I already have
> I could already tell you how Christmas animation look


Ahhhh! Any reverse mono coming?


----------



## travelbliss

Emphosix said:


> M81476
> View attachment 5428242
> 
> 
> M81478
> View attachment 5428246


Interesting prints coming out, and I like the black version.  Reminds me of Dooney and Bourke's DB monogram though.


----------



## AleeLee

Emphosix said:


> There should be a 6 card holder
> 
> if you would know what other information I already have
> I could already tell you how Christmas animation look



ohhh I’ve been waiting for Xmas animation info. You’ve got my attention! I’ll be by more frequently.
Thank you for all of the info you provide us.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Emphosix said:


> There should be a 6 card holder
> 
> if you would know what other information I already have
> I could already tell you how Christmas animation look


Such a glorious tease you are! I love it!


----------



## Emphosix

Actually Christmas is not that surprising this time… it’s Vivienne again, like last year, with different city’s again  nothing special, can’t really tell what city’s they are.. 4 overall. 
no azure was shown on the sheets, only monogram and damier Ebene. And there is a cles this time and Felicie has the big flap again like last year. I would say if you got something from last year, you can mostly skip this year


----------



## Merf66

Emphosix said:


> Actually Christmas is not that surprising this time… it’s Vivienne again, like last year, with different city’s again  nothing special, can’t really tell what city’s they are.. 4 overall.
> no azure was shown on the sheets, only monogram and damier Ebene. And there is a cles this time and Felicie has the big flap again like last year. I would say if you got something from last year, you can mostly skip this year


Vivienne gets me every time lol! I just don’t know how many more mini pochettes I can get lol!


----------



## Merf66

Anyone know if there will be any new mini backpacks or Palm Spring pm prints?


----------



## LVtingting

travelbliss said:


> Interesting prints coming out, and I like the black version.  Reminds me of Dooney and Bourke's DB monogram though.
> 
> View attachment 5428921


I was thinking the same…


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I was just able to order a Sunrise Pastel NF on the US website (6/18). I've been waiting for it to come back in stock.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Emphosix said:


> Actually Christmas is not that surprising this time… it’s Vivienne again, like last year, with different city’s again  nothing special, can’t really tell what city’s they are.. 4 overall.
> no azure was shown on the sheets, only monogram and damier Ebene. And there is a cles this time and Felicie has the big flap again like last year. I would say if you got something from last year, you can mostly skip this year


 That’s great to know! I will hopefully skip this year. The cles could be my downfall though I’ll bet it will be close to the price of what the mini p was 2 years ago.


----------



## snibor

@Emphosix any updates on the speedy 25 in black canvas coming out??  Hoping I like it and hoping to preorder but I know how things change with LV.  Thanks again for all the info you provide us here.


----------



## Babxie

Emphosix said:


> Actually Christmas is not that surprising this time… it’s Vivienne again, like last year, with different city’s again  nothing special, can’t really tell what city’s they are.. 4 overall.
> no azure was shown on the sheets, only monogram and damier Ebene. And there is a cles this time and Felicie has the big flap again like last year. I would say if you got something from last year, you can mostly skip this year


Thanks @Emphosix 

So happy that’s a cles! Hope it’ll be in a nice print! If there is Felicie, I guess there won’t be any double zip pochette again this year


----------



## 505181

Merf66 said:


> View attachment 5428426
> 
> SA sent me a pic of the keepall. I was gonna buy it, but didn’t love it as much as the when I saw the website photo…. It’s also about an inch wider and taller than the xs


Is it khaki or black?


----------



## Natalie725

My CA sent me these photos of some new releases that’ll launch in July. Thought I’d share since I haven’t seen these yet. I love the turquoise empreinte.

I did also order the Alma bb in the guimauve and the zippy coin in the lilas color. They should be here tomorrow or Tuesday. I’m super excited!!


----------



## cc_m

Natalie725 said:


> My CA sent me these photos of some new releases that’ll launch in July. Thought I’d share since I haven’t seen these yet. I love the turquoise empreinte.
> 
> I did also order the Alma bb in the guimauve and the zippy coin in the lilas color. They should be here tomorrow or Tuesday. I’m super excited!!
> 
> View attachment 5430054
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430055
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430056



Do you know what other colors the key holder and Rosalie coin purse will come in?


----------



## Chrissy14223

snibor said:


> @Emphosix any updates on the speedy 25 in black canvas coming out??  Hoping I like it and hoping to preorder but I know how things change with LV.  Thanks again for all the info you provide us here.


I wish it were black but Foxy says it will be an earthy brown (what the heck is earthy)...


----------



## viewwing

delete


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

Chrissy14223 said:


> I wish it were black but Foxy says it will be an earthy brown (what the heck is earthy)...


If I have been following all the sneak peaks from this thread and Insta accurately, there are 2 speedy 25s coming  . There is a falling for you capsule speedy 25b in black canvas with the pinkish monogram pattern and a pocket on the front (I really hope I like it, but not sure about this pocket thing!), and there is a speedy 25b empriente in brown. I think the brown is really rich and lovely - it is like a rich tan color, and photos have been posted on this forum a while back of the OTG in this same brown empriente (I could not find them when I looked just now or I would have linked them for you). I am sure there will be HD pics available for these 2 pieces pretty soon  .


----------



## Chrissy14223

Bec Loves Bags said:


> If I have been following all the sneak peaks from this thread and Insta accurately, there are 2 speedy 25s coming  . There is a falling for you capsule speedy 25b in black canvas with the pinkish monogram pattern and a pocket on the front (I really hope I like it, but not sure about this pocket thing!), and there is a speedy 25b empriente in brown. I think the brown is really rich and lovely - it is like a rich tan color, and photos have been posted on this forum a while back of the OTG in this same brown empriente (I could not find them when I looked just now or I would have linked them for you). I am sure there will be HD pics available for these 2 pieces pretty soon  .


Wow no kidding! I had no idea there was a black speedy coming down the pipeline!!! Oh I'm so wondering what it will look like! I've not been actively looking at the forum as of late. Thanks for the info!


----------



## snibor

Chrissy14223 said:


> I wish it were black but Foxy says it will be an earthy brown (what the heck is earthy)...


I think you are referring to another speedy due out in the fall.  I meant the black/pink allegedly due out in July


----------



## Emphosix

snibor said:


> I think you are referring to another speedy due out in the fall.  I meant the black/pink allegedly due out in July


There should be a black speedy 25 with the black and pinkish monogram, I have posted and there should be a white speedy 25 as well. The pockets have the same size as on the max pochettes, you can check these for reference and try to imagine those on the speedy!  I hope I will get some pictures soon 
The brown speedy 25 in empreinte leather will also launch during July 22th (can change)


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

Emphosix said:


> There should be a black speedy 25 with the black and pinkish monogram, I have posted and there should be a white speedy 25 as well. The pockets have the same size as on the max pochettes, you can check these for reference and try to imagine those on the speedy!  I hope I will get some pictures soon
> The brown speedy 25 in empreinte leather will also launch during July 22th (can change)


will there be felicie in fall for you collection?


----------



## Emphosix

Marie. Alyssa said:


> will there be felicie in fall for you collection?


As far as I know there will be a felicie strap & go in the black canvas. Not sure if there is a regular Felicie :/


----------



## Emphosix

cc_m said:


> Do you know what other colors the key holder and Rosalie coin purse will come in?


Should be the following colors:
- noir 
- turquoise 
- rose 
- creme


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

Emphosix said:


> As far as I know there will be a felicie strap & go in the black canvas. Not sure if there is a regular Felicie :/


Thank you for the info. I hope there won't be guitar strap again


----------



## ramona708

Chrissy14223 said:


> I wish it were black but Foxy says it will be an earthy brown (what the heck is earthy)...


Hey Chrissy, I think Foxy referred to this cognac brown Empreinte leather which is coming in an Onthego and Speedy, as far as I know  (if I did get @Emphosix right). Btw, I dont think its „earthy“, more a beautiful caramel cognac shade



Emphosix said:


> M46134 - Not sure why there are pictures of this already, but this should be a september release...
> View attachment 5408440
> View attachment 5408442
> View attachment 5408444
> View attachment 5408446


----------



## NL3181

Emphosix said:


> There should be a black speedy 25 with the black and pinkish monogram, I have posted and there should be a white speedy 25 as well. The pockets have the same size as on the max pochettes, you can check these for reference and try to imagine those on the speedy!  I hope I will get some pictures soon
> The brown speedy 25 in empreinte leather will also launch during July 22th (can change)


hi @Emphosix , do you happen to have the sku number for the brown speedy 25 in empreine leather ?


----------



## Emphosix

NL3181 said:


> hi @Emphosix , do you happen to have the sku number for the brown speedy 25 in empreine leather ?


No sorry  And I think I have made a mistake.. the brown empreinte speedy should be nano size not 25. I somehow mixed things up… way too many releases coming


----------



## snibor

Emphosix said:


> No sorry  And I think I have made a mistake.. the brown empreinte speedy should be nano size not 25. I somehow mixed things up… way too many releases coming


There’s also this I had posted a while ago I think it came from fall/winter show I can’t remember.  Not sure if it’s even coming out.  Hopefully I’m not making things more confusing


----------



## leuleu

Natalie725 said:


> My CA sent me these photos of some new releases that’ll launch in July. Thought I’d share since I haven’t seen these yet. I love the turquoise empreinte.
> 
> I did also order the Alma bb in the guimauve and the zippy coin in the lilas color. They should be here tomorrow or Tuesday. I’m super excited!!
> 
> View attachment 5430054
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430055
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430056


Do you know if there will be a Neverfull Empreinte in this wonderful blue ?


----------



## ramona708

Emphosix said:


> No sorry  And I think I have made a mistake.. the brown empreinte speedy should be nano size not 25. I somehow mixed things up… way too many releases coming


Yeah you are so right!! Its wayyyyy too much stuff, totally turning me away from the brand more and more… 

But thank you for always posting and informing us, thats really kind


----------



## Emphosix

snibor said:


> There’s also this I had posted a while ago I think it came from fall/winter show I can’t remember.  Not sure if it’s even coming out.  Hopefully I’m not making things more confusing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430215


Ah yes this is also a release in july as far as I know…

it’s called „Nomade“ and is part of the FW22 show. 
pieces should be:
- Noe
- Alma PM
- Speedy 25

So a lot of Brownish colors are getting released


----------



## NL3181

Emphosix said:


> No sorry  And I think I have made a mistake.. the brown empreinte speedy should be nano size not 25. I somehow mixed things up… way too many releases coming


no peoblem, dear


----------



## LVtingting

Nice shade of purple so in love…


----------



## Aliluvlv

snibor said:


> There’s also this I had posted a while ago I think it came from fall/winter show I can’t remember.  Not sure if it’s even coming out.  Hopefully I’m not making things more confusing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430215


I remember this pic!  I fell in love with the scarf..


----------



## Natalie725

I got two items today. The zippy coin purse in the lilas color. Let me just say, STUNNING. It’s the most unique and beautiful piece I’ve ever seen. This photo is the most true to color that I’m able to capture. The shimmer is stunning in person. It makes me want to buy everything in this collection. Wow!!! 

Secondly, I got the Alma bb in the guimauve color. I love the bag!! But sad to say I have to exchange it. There’s corner rubbing, what looks like glue residue and black marks in the bottom. I’ll post photos. I am SO BUMMED!!!


----------



## TangerineKandy

LVtingting said:


> Nice shade of purple so in love…
> View attachment 5430445


We're twinning with this PO!!


----------



## Merf66

505181 said:


> Is it khaki or black?


Black


----------



## bagsamplified

Natalie725 said:


> I got two items today. The zippy coin purse in the lilas color. Let me just say, STUNNING. It’s the most unique and beautiful piece I’ve ever seen. This photo is the most true to color that I’m able to capture. The shimmer is stunning in person. It makes me want to buy everything in this collection. Wow!!!
> 
> Secondly, I got the Alma bb in the guimauve color. I love the bag!! But sad to say I have to exchange it. There’s corner rubbing, what looks like glue residue and black marks in the bottom. I’ll post photos. I am SO BUMMED!!!


Your purse does look amazing!! Congratulations and thanks for sharing, been thinking about getting a small Stardust piece!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Natalie725 said:


> I got two items today. The zippy coin purse in the lilas color. Let me just say, STUNNING. It’s the most unique and beautiful piece I’ve ever seen. This photo is the most true to color that I’m able to capture. The shimmer is stunning in person. It makes me want to buy everything in this collection. Wow!!!
> 
> Secondly, I got the Alma bb in the guimauve color. I love the bag!! But sad to say I have to exchange it. There’s corner rubbing, what looks like glue residue and black marks in the bottom. I’ll post photos. I am SO BUMMED!!!


Wow the ZCP is gorgeous, congratulations! So sorry to hear about your alma bb. I’m also surprised how much lighter guimauve looks in your photos.


----------



## Natalie725

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow the ZCP is gorgeous, congratulations! So sorry to hear about your alma bb. I’m also surprised how much lighter guimauve looks in your photos.


Yes I was anxious to see the color in person. It’s true to color here.


----------



## EljayaBisous22

Natalie725 said:


> I got two items today. The zippy coin purse in the lilas color. Let me just say, STUNNING. It’s the most unique and beautiful piece I’ve ever seen. This photo is the most true to color that I’m able to capture. The shimmer is stunning in person. It makes me want to buy everything in this collection. Wow!!!
> 
> Secondly, I got the Alma bb in the guimauve color. I love the bag!! But sad to say I have to exchange it. There’s corner rubbing, what looks like glue residue and black marks in the bottom. I’ll post photos. I am SO BUMMED!!!


Oh wow i am surprised at how at how light the guimauve colour is! I was interested in the cluny in this colour and now I am unsure


----------



## Natalie725

EljayaBisous22 said:


> Oh wow i am surprised at how at how light the guimauve colour is! I was interested in the cluny in this colour and now I am unsure


It truly is gorgeous. It’s a cool toned purple based pink. Very pretty.


----------



## idonothave1

In case anyone was curious, the tennis ball keychain from the LV Match collection is literally the size of a tennis ball. I ended up returning it because it was too big for my tastes.


----------



## EljayaBisous22

Natalie725 said:


> It truly is gorgeous. It’s a cool toned purple based pink. Very pretty.


Thanks for sharing all your pictures!! I am so sorry about your Alma having marks - hopefully they can get you a new one soon! 
I am waiting for the Cluny to become available to order - my SA is kindly keeping an eye on it for me. 
What are your thoughts on the strap? Do you think it could jeans could colour transfer?


----------



## LVovely

LVtingting said:


> Nice shade of purple so in love…
> View attachment 5430445


Beautiful, love the texture!! Are you using it as a wallet? It‘s still not out in Europe I think?


----------



## EveyB

When can we expect photos of the aw items from the showroom? At the beginning of this thread there were so many pictures of ss 2022 and those were posted in August 2021.


----------



## marble19

patiently waiting for an all black madeleine bb!! (not a fan of the bicolour, too flashy for my taste) - hopefully it's comes this year


----------



## Babxie

Foxy posted reverse items coming in July. Can’t wait to see photos!


----------



## Emphosix

Babxie said:


> Foxy posted reverse items coming in July. Can’t wait to see photos!


As far as I know these are only a card holder and a wallet


----------



## Babxie

Emphosix said:


> As far as I know these are only a card holder and a wallet


No key pouch?


----------



## LVtingting

lovelyrita said:


> Beautiful, love the texture!! Are you using it as a wallet? It‘s still not out in Europe I think?


I’m plan on using this as my major wallet since it can hold 8 cards and that’s all I carry theses days… we have purple and green in US on website but they’re always out of stock.


----------



## MichaeleE

Emphosix said:


> Actually Christmas is not that surprising this time… it’s Vivienne again, like last year, with different city’s again  nothing special, can’t really tell what city’s they are.. 4 overall.
> no azure was shown on the sheets, only monogram and damier Ebene. And there is a cles this time and Felicie has the big flap again like last year. I would say if you got something from last year, you can mostly skip this year


Any updates on which cities are represented in the Xmas Animation 2022?


----------



## Natalie725

EljayaBisous22 said:


> Thanks for sharing all your pictures!! I am so sorry about your Alma having marks - hopefully they can get you a new one soon!
> I am waiting for the Cluny to become available to order - my SA is kindly keeping an eye on it for me.
> What are your thoughts on the strap? Do you think it could jeans could colour transfer?


I like the strap but I am afraid it won’t wear well over time. I fear it will pill and get that “fuzzy” look. But I am very careful with all my bags. I think color transfer could be an issue with this light color. It’s also my first epi piece. So we shall see. I am currently exchanging. I was able to get some of the glue residue off but there’s still a black mark that I just can’t life with. For almost $2500 after taxes I really want perfection.


----------



## travelbliss

Natalie725 said:


> Yes I was anxious to see the color in person. It’s true to color here.



How does this color compare to Rose Ballerine ?   I have the Alma BB in RB and hardly carry it.


----------



## Sibelle

Natalie725 said:


> Yes I was anxious to see the color in person. It’s true to color here.


That guimauve is a very pretty special color. I haven´t seen anything like it yet. Sorry that your Alma is faulty though. I hope you can exchange it for a better one!


----------



## LVovely

LVtingting said:


> I’m plan on using this as my major wallet since it can hold 8 cards and that’s all I carry theses days… we have purple and green in US on website but they’re always out of stock.


I ordered it in-store today and was told it‘s up to 2-3 weeks delivery time! Will use it as a wallet too ! Have fun using yours!


----------



## EljayaBisous22

Natalie725 said:


> I like the strap but I am afraid it won’t wear well over time. I fear it will pill and get that “fuzzy” look. But I am very careful with all my bags. I think color transfer could be an issue with this light color. It’s also my first epi piece. So we shall see. I am currently exchanging. I was able to get some of the glue residue off but there’s still a black mark that I just can’t life with. For almost $2500 after taxes I really want perfection.


I agree, it should be perfect! 
I don't have any experience with this type of strap but I worry for the same reason. I often wear a cute little jean jacket with leggings in the summer and I don't think I will wear it with this strap. I wish that it came with just a epi leather strap. 
Let me know how it goes with the epi leather! I don't have an epi either. Given the light colour i am hoping transfer is not a problem either. 
Fingers crossed that you get your new marshmallow (guimauve) baby sooooon!


----------



## EveyB

lovelyrita said:


> I ordered it in-store today and was told it‘s up to 2-3 weeks delivery time! Will use it as a wallet too ! Have fun using yours!


Which colour did you order? Is there fuchsia too?


----------



## LVovely

EveyB said:


> Which colour did you order? Is there fuchsia too?


The purple one! I think it comes only in purple and green, however fuchsia would be amazing


----------



## EveyB

lovelyrita said:


> The purple one! I think it comes only in purple and green, however fuchsia would be amazing


The purple is gorgeous!


----------



## DrTr

EljayaBisous22 said:


> I agree, it should be perfect!
> I don't have any experience with this type of strap but I worry for the same reason. I often wear a cute little jean jacket with leggings in the summer and I don't think I will wear it with this strap. I wish that it came with just a epi leather strap.
> Let me know how it goes with the epi leather! I don't have an epi either. Given the light colour i am hoping transfer is not a problem either.
> Fingers crossed that you get your new marshmallow (guimauve) baby sooooon!


For those of you worried about this strap “pilling”, if it is the same as the speedy 20 strap (and it appears it is) I don’t think it will pill. My MPA and my speedy 20 strap show no signs of that and I’ve worn them quite a bit. The canvas is heavy and thick.   On the other hand, I have a men’s Nigo sling bag and the strap is the kind of canvas I fear will pill, softer, and not woven as tight. Don’t love the strap, but it’s my favorite dog walking bag. So hopefully you all won’t have problems. HTH!


----------



## EljayaBisous22

DrTr said:


> For those of you worried about this strap “pilling”, if it is the same as the speedy 20 strap (and it appears it is) I don’t think it will pill. My MPA and my speedy 20 strap show no signs of that and I’ve worn them quite a bit. The canvas is heavy and thick.   On the other hand, I have a men’s Nigo sling bag and the strap is the kind of canvas I fear will pill, softer, and not woven as tight. Don’t love the strap, but it’s my favorite dog walking bag. So hopefully you all won’t have problems. HTH!


Thank you! Is yours light in colour? Wondering about colour transfer from clothing.


----------



## Natalie725

travelbliss said:


> How does this color compare to Rose Ballerine ?   I have the Alma BB in RB and hardly carry it.


It’s similar but the RB is more warm toned . The guimauve is a more of a cool toned purple pink. More on the “mauve” side I think. Very very pretty. I plan to use this as a neutral.


----------



## sesish

I live in norway and want to get my hands on nano speedy in pink from stardust? Does anyone have any adviceLV website is not available for us


----------



## cc_m

Emphosix said:


> Should be the following colors:
> - noir
> - turquoise
> - rose
> - creme



Thank you! Would you happen to know which one of the two is coming in the rose color? Rosalie or key holder empriente? Or will it be for both items?


----------



## Emphosix

cc_m said:


> Thank you! Would you happen to know which one of the two is coming in the rose color? Rosalie or key holder empriente? Or will it be for both items?


It should be for both


----------



## DrTr

EljayaBisous22 said:


> Thank you! Is yours light in colour? Wondering about colour transfer from clothing.


Yes, my MPA is a pale pink canvas strap and my speedy is the fuschia/cream strap. No transfer!


----------



## EljayaBisous22

Natalie725 said:


> It’s similar but the RB is more warm toned . The guimauve is a more of a cool toned purple pink. More on the “mauve” side I think. Very very pretty. I plan to use this as a neutral.


Thank you! That is exactly the kind of pink/nude i am looking for! Still waiting for cluny to be order-able


----------



## Emphosix

So this is what should be coming for the next months for womens.

July:

Capucines Flower Contrast
BB Noir
BB Blanc

Capucines Vichy
BB Noir
BB Rose

Mahina Sac Noeud
MM Noir
MM Galet
PM Noir
PM Creme

Bubblegram
Vert alma BB & Over the Moon
Lilas Papillon BB & Over the Moon

Caryall MM & PM
Twist Juicy Strap
MM Noir
MM Blanc

Fall for you Monogram Empreinte (brownish color)
OTG MM, Metis, Multi Pochette, Neonoe MM, Nano Speedy, Zippy Wallet, Victorine...

Fall for you Canvas (Canvas with the Pockets on the Front)
OTG MM, Neverfull MM, Maxi Pochette, Speedy 25, Felicie Strap & Go, Sarah Wallet, Card Holder 6CC, Zippy Wallet, PF. Lou

Nomade (brown nomade leather)
Noe, Alma PM, Speedy 25

FW22 Show Monogram (Regular monogram)
Petite Malle V, Cite Bag

FW22 Show Garden (Flower Monogram)
Neverfull, Coussin, OTG, Loop, Speedy 25, Dauphine, Keepall 45, Pochette Coussin, Pte Cartes, Nano Bucket, Zippy Wallet...

Capucines Colorblock
MM Noir / Arizona / Creme
MM Arizona / Creme

Marceau Empreinte
Noir
Tourterelle
Creme

On my Side
PM Galet
MM Arizona

New Wave Chain Bag
PM Noir
PM Taupe
MM Rose
MM Navy

Twist Charm  Chain
MM Noir
MM Gold
PM Quartz

Nano Speedy Empreinte in Black / Beige
Monogram Reverse Slgs
Cardholder 6cc
PF. Lou

Monogram Empreinte PTE Mon Rosalie
Noir
Turquoise
Rose
Creme

Micro Metis
Capucine Vertical Wallet
Lots of RTW, Shoes, Gifting

August:

Lots of boots and shoes
Lots of new Scarves
Vivienne Moon
Plates
Cups
Some kind of special victorine with a golden flap, regular monogram and a drawn vivienne sitting on a moon in the lower right corner of the wallet (Super gorgeous!)

Lots of new high end jewellery

September:

Twist EPI XL
Brown
Black

Monogram Empreinte Cognac
OTG GM, Neverfull MM, Speedy 25, Zippy Wallet, Felicie

Capucines mix exo
BB
Mini
Long Wallet

Capucines Flower Chain
MM
BB
Mini

Coussin Gris
MM
PM

Lockme
Khaki
Rose

Mahina Flight Mode 2022 (Blackish with pinkish logos)
Bella, Bella Tote, Carmel, Zippy Wallet, PF. Clea, Envelope

Loop GM in monogram reverse
Twist Metallics MM
Capucine Braided Metallic
MM
BB

Capucines Colorblock
MM
BB

Passport in Monogram Empreinte black / Beige
Strap in Rose
Lots of RTW
Lots of Shoes

October:

LV Pillow 2022
Maxi MPA, OTG, Palm Spring, Speedy 25, Maxi Bumbag, Phone Pouch

Cozygram (regular bags with shearling at the top)
Locky BB, Neonoe BB, Diane

Coussin PM in Anthracite
Coussin Zippy Wallet in Anthracite
Monogram Empreinte new Color (Rose leather, Beige logos)
Metis, Bagatelle, Carryall, OTG, Neverfull, Felicie, Victorine, Zippy Wallet

Monogram Empreinte Carryall
MM
PM

On my Side
Noir Shearling
Caramel Shearling

Bubblegram Over the Moon in Gris
Coussin PM in Ice Blue
Loooots of new Capucine colors
MM
BB
Mini

New Wave - new colors: metallic Anthracite, metallic rose, metallic white
Multi Pochette
Chain Bag PM & MM

New Pochette Metis (looks smaller than the current one, has gold chain)
A lot of new Twist bags
Mahina new colors
Gris
Blue

Nano Noe in Monogram Empreinte
Monogram Celeste Wallet
XMAS Slgs
Cles, Mini Pochette, Victorine, Zippy wallet, Zippy coin purse, Felicie, Passport
Citys: Paris, ?, ?, ?

Lots of new RTW
Lots of new Shoes
Lots of new Sunglasses

November:

Cruise 23 Side Trunk
Monogram
Black
Tan
Light Gold
Grey

Monogram Jacquard Denim 2022 (Blackish)
Petite Malle, Loop PM, Speedy 25, Coussin MM, OTG MM, Neverfull MM, Dauphine MM, Neo Noe, Zippy Wallet, Victorine

Coussin PM in silver
Coussin BB in Pink Gold
Capucines in Shearling
FF22 Show Steamer Bag
MM
PM

LV Night 2022
Coussin Belt Bag in Gold
Capucine Mini in Gold
Petite Malle in Black
Coussin BB in Black

Cruise 23 LV Book WOC
Coussin Belt Bag in Rose Gold
Pochette Coussin in Silver

December:

Capucine BB (Fleurs D'Asnieres) - Blue Capucine with golden flowers drawn on it, SUPER GORGEOUS


----------



## Aliluvlv

Emphosix said:


> So this is what should be coming for the next months for womens.
> 
> July:
> 
> Capucines Flower Contrast
> BB Noir
> BB Blanc
> 
> Capucines Vichy
> BB Noir
> BB Rose
> 
> Mahina Sac Noeud
> MM Noir
> MM Galet
> PM Noir
> PM Creme
> 
> Bubblegram
> Vert alma BB & Over the Moon
> Lilas Papillon BB & Over the Moon
> 
> Caryall MM & PM
> Twist Juicy Strap
> MM Noir
> MM Blanc
> 
> Fall for you Monogram Empreinte (brownish color)
> OTG MM, Metis, Multi Pochette, Neonoe MM, Nano Speedy, Zippy Wallet, Victorine...
> 
> Fall for you Canvas (Canvas with the Pockets on the Front)
> OTG MM, Neverfull MM, Maxi Pochette, Speedy 25, Felicie Strap & Go, Sarah Wallet, Card Holder 6CC, Zippy Wallet, PF. Lou
> 
> Nomade (brown nomade leather)
> Noe, Alma PM, Speedy 25
> 
> FW22 Show Monogram (Regular monogram)
> Petite Malle V, Cite Bag
> 
> FW22 Show Garden (Flower Monogram)
> Neverfull, Coussin, OTG, Loop, Speedy 25, Dauphine, Keepall 45, Pochette Coussin, Pte Cartes, Nano Bucket, Zippy Wallet...
> 
> Capucines Colorblock
> MM Noir / Arizona / Creme
> MM Arizona / Creme
> 
> Marceau Empreinte
> Noir
> Tourterelle
> Creme
> 
> On my Side
> PM Galet
> MM Arizona
> 
> New Wave Chain Bag
> PM Noir
> PM Taupe
> MM Rose
> MM Navy
> 
> Twist Charm  Chain
> MM Noir
> MM Gold
> PM Quartz
> 
> Nano Speedy Empreinte in Black / Beige
> Monogram Reverse Slgs
> Cardholder 6cc
> PF. Lou
> 
> Monogram Empreinte PTE Mon Rosalie
> Noir
> Turquoise
> Rose
> Creme
> 
> Micro Metis
> Capucine Vertical Wallet
> Lots of RTW, Shoes, Gifting
> 
> August:
> 
> Lots of boots and shoes
> Lots of new Scarves
> Vivienne Moon
> Plates
> Cups
> Some kind of special victorine with a golden flap, regular monogram and a drawn vivienne sitting on a moon in the lower right corner of the wallet (Super gorgeous!)
> 
> Lots of new high end jewellery
> 
> September:
> 
> Twist EPI XL
> Brown
> Black
> 
> Monogram Empreinte Cognac
> OTG GM, Neverfull MM, Speedy 25, Zippy Wallet, Felicie
> 
> Capucines mix exo
> BB
> Mini
> Long Wallet
> 
> Capucines Flower Chain
> MM
> BB
> Mini
> 
> Coussin Gris
> MM
> PM
> 
> Lockme
> Khaki
> Rose
> 
> Mahina Flight Mode 2022 (Blackish with pinkish logos)
> Bella, Bella Tote, Carmel, Zippy Wallet, PF. Clea, Envelope
> 
> Loop GM in monogram reverse
> Twist Metallics MM
> Capucine Braided Metallic
> MM
> BB
> 
> Capucines Colorblock
> MM
> BB
> 
> Passport in Monogram Empreinte black / Beige
> Strap in Rose
> Lots of RTW
> Lots of Shoes
> 
> October:
> 
> LV Pillow 2022
> Maxi MPA, OTG, Palm Spring, Speedy 25, Maxi Bumbag, Phone Pouch
> 
> Cozygram (regular bags with shearling at the top)
> Locky BB, Neonoe BB, Diane
> 
> Coussin PM in Anthracite
> Coussin Zippy Wallet in Anthracite
> Monogram Empreinte new Color (Rose leather, Beige logos)
> Metis, Bagatelle, Carryall, OTG, Neverfull, Felicie, Victorine, Zippy Wallet
> 
> Monogram Empreinte Carryall
> MM
> PM
> 
> On my Side
> Noir Shearling
> Caramel Shearling
> 
> Bubblegram Over the Moon in Gris
> Coussin PM in Ice Blue
> Loooots of new Capucine colors
> MM
> BB
> Mini
> 
> New Wave - new colors: metallic Anthracite, metallic rose, metallic white
> Multi Pochette
> Chain Bag PM & MM
> 
> New Pochette Metis (looks smaller than the current one, has gold chain)
> A lot of new Twist bags
> Mahina new colors
> Gris
> Blue
> 
> Nano Noe in Monogram Empreinte
> Monogram Celeste Wallet
> XMAS Slgs
> Cles, Mini Pochette, Victorine, Zippy wallet, Zippy coin purse, Felicie, Passport
> Citys: Paris, ?, ?, ?
> 
> Lots of new RTW
> Lots of new Shoes
> Lots of new Sunglasses
> 
> November:
> 
> Cruise 23 Side Trunk
> Monogram
> Black
> Tan
> Light Gold
> Grey
> 
> Monogram Jacquard Denim 2022 (Blackish)
> Petite Malle, Loop PM, Speedy 25, Coussin MM, OTG MM, Neverfull MM, Dauphine MM, Neo Noe, Zippy Wallet, Victorine
> 
> Coussin PM in silver
> Coussin BB in Pink Gold
> Capucines in Shearling
> FF22 Show Steamer Bag
> MM
> PM
> 
> LV Night 2022
> Coussin Belt Bag in Gold
> Capucine Mini in Gold
> Petite Malle in Black
> Coussin BB in Black
> 
> Cruise 23 LV Book WOC
> Coussin Belt Bag in Rose Gold
> Pochette Coussin in Silver
> 
> December:
> 
> Capucine BB (Fleurs D'Asnieres) - Blue Capucine with golden flowers drawn on it, SUPER GORGEOUS


First, you are amazing!  Second, you are so amazing!   Third, how am I going to decide between the reverse mono 6 card holder, black and pink fall for you 6 card holder, victorine with Vivienne moon, or a Xmas cles pochette?! Sounds like there won’t be a speedy 20 in DE this year? In which case I’ll set my sights on a keepall xs in eclipse.


----------



## leechiyong

Emphosix said:


> So this is what should be coming for the next months for womens.
> 
> July:
> 
> Capucines Flower Contrast
> BB Noir
> BB Blanc
> 
> Capucines Vichy
> BB Noir
> BB Rose
> 
> Mahina Sac Noeud
> MM Noir
> MM Galet
> PM Noir
> PM Creme
> 
> Bubblegram
> Vert alma BB & Over the Moon
> Lilas Papillon BB & Over the Moon
> 
> Caryall MM & PM
> Twist Juicy Strap
> MM Noir
> MM Blanc
> 
> Fall for you Monogram Empreinte (brownish color)
> OTG MM, Metis, Multi Pochette, Neonoe MM, Nano Speedy, Zippy Wallet, Victorine...
> 
> Fall for you Canvas (Canvas with the Pockets on the Front)
> OTG MM, Neverfull MM, Maxi Pochette, Speedy 25, Felicie Strap & Go, Sarah Wallet, Card Holder 6CC, Zippy Wallet, PF. Lou
> 
> Nomade (brown nomade leather)
> Noe, Alma PM, Speedy 25
> 
> FW22 Show Monogram (Regular monogram)
> Petite Malle V, Cite Bag
> 
> FW22 Show Garden (Flower Monogram)
> Neverfull, Coussin, OTG, Loop, Speedy 25, Dauphine, Keepall 45, Pochette Coussin, Pte Cartes, Nano Bucket, Zippy Wallet...
> 
> Capucines Colorblock
> MM Noir / Arizona / Creme
> MM Arizona / Creme
> 
> Marceau Empreinte
> Noir
> Tourterelle
> Creme
> 
> On my Side
> PM Galet
> MM Arizona
> 
> New Wave Chain Bag
> PM Noir
> PM Taupe
> MM Rose
> MM Navy
> 
> Twist Charm  Chain
> MM Noir
> MM Gold
> PM Quartz
> 
> Nano Speedy Empreinte in Black / Beige
> Monogram Reverse Slgs
> Cardholder 6cc
> PF. Lou
> 
> Monogram Empreinte PTE Mon Rosalie
> Noir
> Turquoise
> Rose
> Creme
> 
> Micro Metis
> Capucine Vertical Wallet
> Lots of RTW, Shoes, Gifting
> 
> August:
> 
> Lots of boots and shoes
> Lots of new Scarves
> Vivienne Moon
> Plates
> Cups
> Some kind of special victorine with a golden flap, regular monogram and a drawn vivienne sitting on a moon in the lower right corner of the wallet (Super gorgeous!)
> 
> Lots of new high end jewellery
> 
> September:
> 
> Twist EPI XL
> Brown
> Black
> 
> Monogram Empreinte Cognac
> OTG GM, Neverfull MM, Speedy 25, Zippy Wallet, Felicie
> 
> Capucines mix exo
> BB
> Mini
> Long Wallet
> 
> Capucines Flower Chain
> MM
> BB
> Mini
> 
> Coussin Gris
> MM
> PM
> 
> Lockme
> Khaki
> Rose
> 
> Mahina Flight Mode 2022 (Blackish with pinkish logos)
> Bella, Bella Tote, Carmel, Zippy Wallet, PF. Clea, Envelope
> 
> Loop GM in monogram reverse
> Twist Metallics MM
> Capucine Braided Metallic
> MM
> BB
> 
> Capucines Colorblock
> MM
> BB
> 
> Passport in Monogram Empreinte black / Beige
> Strap in Rose
> Lots of RTW
> Lots of Shoes
> 
> October:
> 
> LV Pillow 2022
> Maxi MPA, OTG, Palm Spring, Speedy 25, Maxi Bumbag, Phone Pouch
> 
> Cozygram (regular bags with shearling at the top)
> Locky BB, Neonoe BB, Diane
> 
> Coussin PM in Anthracite
> Coussin Zippy Wallet in Anthracite
> Monogram Empreinte new Color (Rose leather, Beige logos)
> Metis, Bagatelle, Carryall, OTG, Neverfull, Felicie, Victorine, Zippy Wallet
> 
> Monogram Empreinte Carryall
> MM
> PM
> 
> On my Side
> Noir Shearling
> Caramel Shearling
> 
> Bubblegram Over the Moon in Gris
> Coussin PM in Ice Blue
> Loooots of new Capucine colors
> MM
> BB
> Mini
> 
> New Wave - new colors: metallic Anthracite, metallic rose, metallic white
> Multi Pochette
> Chain Bag PM & MM
> 
> New Pochette Metis (looks smaller than the current one, has gold chain)
> A lot of new Twist bags
> Mahina new colors
> Gris
> Blue
> 
> Nano Noe in Monogram Empreinte
> Monogram Celeste Wallet
> XMAS Slgs
> Cles, Mini Pochette, Victorine, Zippy wallet, Zippy coin purse, Felicie, Passport
> Citys: Paris, ?, ?, ?
> 
> Lots of new RTW
> Lots of new Shoes
> Lots of new Sunglasses
> 
> November:
> 
> Cruise 23 Side Trunk
> Monogram
> Black
> Tan
> Light Gold
> Grey
> 
> Monogram Jacquard Denim 2022 (Blackish)
> Petite Malle, Loop PM, Speedy 25, Coussin MM, OTG MM, Neverfull MM, Dauphine MM, Neo Noe, Zippy Wallet, Victorine
> 
> Coussin PM in silver
> Coussin BB in Pink Gold
> Capucines in Shearling
> FF22 Show Steamer Bag
> MM
> PM
> 
> LV Night 2022
> Coussin Belt Bag in Gold
> Capucine Mini in Gold
> Petite Malle in Black
> Coussin BB in Black
> 
> Cruise 23 LV Book WOC
> Coussin Belt Bag in Rose Gold
> Pochette Coussin in Silver
> 
> December:
> 
> Capucine BB (Fleurs D'Asnieres) - Blue Capucine with golden flowers drawn on it, SUPER GORGEOUS


Thank you for posting all of this!

Really looking forward to photos of the Show Garden Nano Bucket, July version of the Micro Metis and the Book WoC.  Their release is so close already!


----------



## nicole0612

leechiyong said:


> Thank you for posting all of this!
> 
> Really looking forward to photos of the Show Garden Nano Bucket, July version of the Micro Metis and the Book WoC.  Their release is so close already!


Same! I just texted my CA about the Garden Nano Bucket!


----------



## jademc96

Emphosix said:


> So this is what should be coming for the next months for womens.
> 
> July:
> 
> Capucines Flower Contrast
> BB Noir
> BB Blanc
> 
> Capucines Vichy
> BB Noir
> BB Rose
> 
> Mahina Sac Noeud
> MM Noir
> MM Galet
> PM Noir
> PM Creme
> 
> Bubblegram
> Vert alma BB & Over the Moon
> Lilas Papillon BB & Over the Moon
> 
> Caryall MM & PM
> Twist Juicy Strap
> MM Noir
> MM Blanc
> 
> Fall for you Monogram Empreinte (brownish color)
> OTG MM, Metis, Multi Pochette, Neonoe MM, Nano Speedy, Zippy Wallet, Victorine...
> 
> Fall for you Canvas (Canvas with the Pockets on the Front)
> OTG MM, Neverfull MM, Maxi Pochette, Speedy 25, Felicie Strap & Go, Sarah Wallet, Card Holder 6CC, Zippy Wallet, PF. Lou
> 
> Nomade (brown nomade leather)
> Noe, Alma PM, Speedy 25
> 
> FW22 Show Monogram (Regular monogram)
> Petite Malle V, Cite Bag
> 
> FW22 Show Garden (Flower Monogram)
> Neverfull, Coussin, OTG, Loop, Speedy 25, Dauphine, Keepall 45, Pochette Coussin, Pte Cartes, Nano Bucket, Zippy Wallet...
> 
> Capucines Colorblock
> MM Noir / Arizona / Creme
> MM Arizona / Creme
> 
> Marceau Empreinte
> Noir
> Tourterelle
> Creme
> 
> On my Side
> PM Galet
> MM Arizona
> 
> New Wave Chain Bag
> PM Noir
> PM Taupe
> MM Rose
> MM Navy
> 
> Twist Charm  Chain
> MM Noir
> MM Gold
> PM Quartz
> 
> Nano Speedy Empreinte in Black / Beige
> Monogram Reverse Slgs
> Cardholder 6cc
> PF. Lou
> 
> Monogram Empreinte PTE Mon Rosalie
> Noir
> Turquoise
> Rose
> Creme
> 
> Micro Metis
> Capucine Vertical Wallet
> Lots of RTW, Shoes, Gifting
> 
> August:
> 
> Lots of boots and shoes
> Lots of new Scarves
> Vivienne Moon
> Plates
> Cups
> Some kind of special victorine with a golden flap, regular monogram and a drawn vivienne sitting on a moon in the lower right corner of the wallet (Super gorgeous!)
> 
> Lots of new high end jewellery
> 
> September:
> 
> Twist EPI XL
> Brown
> Black
> 
> Monogram Empreinte Cognac
> OTG GM, Neverfull MM, Speedy 25, Zippy Wallet, Felicie
> 
> Capucines mix exo
> BB
> Mini
> Long Wallet
> 
> Capucines Flower Chain
> MM
> BB
> Mini
> 
> Coussin Gris
> MM
> PM
> 
> Lockme
> Khaki
> Rose
> 
> Mahina Flight Mode 2022 (Blackish with pinkish logos)
> Bella, Bella Tote, Carmel, Zippy Wallet, PF. Clea, Envelope
> 
> Loop GM in monogram reverse
> Twist Metallics MM
> Capucine Braided Metallic
> MM
> BB
> 
> Capucines Colorblock
> MM
> BB
> 
> Passport in Monogram Empreinte black / Beige
> Strap in Rose
> Lots of RTW
> Lots of Shoes
> 
> October:
> 
> LV Pillow 2022
> Maxi MPA, OTG, Palm Spring, Speedy 25, Maxi Bumbag, Phone Pouch
> 
> Cozygram (regular bags with shearling at the top)
> Locky BB, Neonoe BB, Diane
> 
> Coussin PM in Anthracite
> Coussin Zippy Wallet in Anthracite
> Monogram Empreinte new Color (Rose leather, Beige logos)
> Metis, Bagatelle, Carryall, OTG, Neverfull, Felicie, Victorine, Zippy Wallet
> 
> Monogram Empreinte Carryall
> MM
> PM
> 
> On my Side
> Noir Shearling
> Caramel Shearling
> 
> Bubblegram Over the Moon in Gris
> Coussin PM in Ice Blue
> Loooots of new Capucine colors
> MM
> BB
> Mini
> 
> New Wave - new colors: metallic Anthracite, metallic rose, metallic white
> Multi Pochette
> Chain Bag PM & MM
> 
> New Pochette Metis (looks smaller than the current one, has gold chain)
> A lot of new Twist bags
> Mahina new colors
> Gris
> Blue
> 
> Nano Noe in Monogram Empreinte
> Monogram Celeste Wallet
> XMAS Slgs
> Cles, Mini Pochette, Victorine, Zippy wallet, Zippy coin purse, Felicie, Passport
> Citys: Paris, ?, ?, ?
> 
> Lots of new RTW
> Lots of new Shoes
> Lots of new Sunglasses
> 
> November:
> 
> Cruise 23 Side Trunk
> Monogram
> Black
> Tan
> Light Gold
> Grey
> 
> Monogram Jacquard Denim 2022 (Blackish)
> Petite Malle, Loop PM, Speedy 25, Coussin MM, OTG MM, Neverfull MM, Dauphine MM, Neo Noe, Zippy Wallet, Victorine
> 
> Coussin PM in silver
> Coussin BB in Pink Gold
> Capucines in Shearling
> FF22 Show Steamer Bag
> MM
> PM
> 
> LV Night 2022
> Coussin Belt Bag in Gold
> Capucine Mini in Gold
> Petite Malle in Black
> Coussin BB in Black
> 
> Cruise 23 LV Book WOC
> Coussin Belt Bag in Rose Gold
> Pochette Coussin in Silver
> 
> December:
> 
> Capucine BB (Fleurs D'Asnieres) - Blue Capucine with golden flowers drawn on it, SUPER GORGEOUS


Thank you so much for this list! What is a PF. Lou thats listed under the reverse monogram section??


----------



## jsmile

Can't wait to see more fall for you items.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Emphosix said:


> So this is what should be coming for the next months for womens.
> 
> July:
> 
> Capucines Flower Contrast
> BB Noir
> BB Blanc
> 
> Capucines Vichy
> BB Noir
> BB Rose
> 
> Mahina Sac Noeud
> MM Noir
> MM Galet
> PM Noir
> PM Creme
> 
> Bubblegram
> Vert alma BB & Over the Moon
> Lilas Papillon BB & Over the Moon
> 
> Caryall MM & PM
> Twist Juicy Strap
> MM Noir
> MM Blanc
> 
> Fall for you Monogram Empreinte (brownish color)
> OTG MM, Metis, Multi Pochette, Neonoe MM, Nano Speedy, Zippy Wallet, Victorine...
> 
> Fall for you Canvas (Canvas with the Pockets on the Front)
> OTG MM, Neverfull MM, Maxi Pochette, Speedy 25, Felicie Strap & Go, Sarah Wallet, Card Holder 6CC, Zippy Wallet, PF. Lou
> 
> Nomade (brown nomade leather)
> Noe, Alma PM, Speedy 25
> 
> FW22 Show Monogram (Regular monogram)
> Petite Malle V, Cite Bag
> 
> FW22 Show Garden (Flower Monogram)
> Neverfull, Coussin, OTG, Loop, Speedy 25, Dauphine, Keepall 45, Pochette Coussin, Pte Cartes, Nano Bucket, Zippy Wallet...
> 
> Capucines Colorblock
> MM Noir / Arizona / Creme
> MM Arizona / Creme
> 
> Marceau Empreinte
> Noir
> Tourterelle
> Creme
> 
> On my Side
> PM Galet
> MM Arizona
> 
> New Wave Chain Bag
> PM Noir
> PM Taupe
> MM Rose
> MM Navy
> 
> Twist Charm  Chain
> MM Noir
> MM Gold
> PM Quartz
> 
> Nano Speedy Empreinte in Black / Beige
> Monogram Reverse Slgs
> Cardholder 6cc
> PF. Lou
> 
> Monogram Empreinte PTE Mon Rosalie
> Noir
> Turquoise
> Rose
> Creme
> 
> Micro Metis
> Capucine Vertical Wallet
> Lots of RTW, Shoes, Gifting
> 
> August:
> 
> Lots of boots and shoes
> Lots of new Scarves
> Vivienne Moon
> Plates
> Cups
> Some kind of special victorine with a golden flap, regular monogram and a drawn vivienne sitting on a moon in the lower right corner of the wallet (Super gorgeous!)
> 
> Lots of new high end jewellery
> 
> September:
> 
> Twist EPI XL
> Brown
> Black
> 
> Monogram Empreinte Cognac
> OTG GM, Neverfull MM, Speedy 25, Zippy Wallet, Felicie
> 
> Capucines mix exo
> BB
> Mini
> Long Wallet
> 
> Capucines Flower Chain
> MM
> BB
> Mini
> 
> Coussin Gris
> MM
> PM
> 
> Lockme
> Khaki
> Rose
> 
> Mahina Flight Mode 2022 (Blackish with pinkish logos)
> Bella, Bella Tote, Carmel, Zippy Wallet, PF. Clea, Envelope
> 
> Loop GM in monogram reverse
> Twist Metallics MM
> Capucine Braided Metallic
> MM
> BB
> 
> Capucines Colorblock
> MM
> BB
> 
> Passport in Monogram Empreinte black / Beige
> Strap in Rose
> Lots of RTW
> Lots of Shoes
> 
> October:
> 
> LV Pillow 2022
> Maxi MPA, OTG, Palm Spring, Speedy 25, Maxi Bumbag, Phone Pouch
> 
> Cozygram (regular bags with shearling at the top)
> Locky BB, Neonoe BB, Diane
> 
> Coussin PM in Anthracite
> Coussin Zippy Wallet in Anthracite
> Monogram Empreinte new Color (Rose leather, Beige logos)
> Metis, Bagatelle, Carryall, OTG, Neverfull, Felicie, Victorine, Zippy Wallet
> 
> Monogram Empreinte Carryall
> MM
> PM
> 
> On my Side
> Noir Shearling
> Caramel Shearling
> 
> Bubblegram Over the Moon in Gris
> Coussin PM in Ice Blue
> Loooots of new Capucine colors
> MM
> BB
> Mini
> 
> New Wave - new colors: metallic Anthracite, metallic rose, metallic white
> Multi Pochette
> Chain Bag PM & MM
> 
> New Pochette Metis (looks smaller than the current one, has gold chain)
> A lot of new Twist bags
> Mahina new colors
> Gris
> Blue
> 
> Nano Noe in Monogram Empreinte
> Monogram Celeste Wallet
> XMAS Slgs
> Cles, Mini Pochette, Victorine, Zippy wallet, Zippy coin purse, Felicie, Passport
> Citys: Paris, ?, ?, ?
> 
> Lots of new RTW
> Lots of new Shoes
> Lots of new Sunglasses
> 
> November:
> 
> Cruise 23 Side Trunk
> Monogram
> Black
> Tan
> Light Gold
> Grey
> 
> Monogram Jacquard Denim 2022 (Blackish)
> Petite Malle, Loop PM, Speedy 25, Coussin MM, OTG MM, Neverfull MM, Dauphine MM, Neo Noe, Zippy Wallet, Victorine
> 
> Coussin PM in silver
> Coussin BB in Pink Gold
> Capucines in Shearling
> FF22 Show Steamer Bag
> MM
> PM
> 
> LV Night 2022
> Coussin Belt Bag in Gold
> Capucine Mini in Gold
> Petite Malle in Black
> Coussin BB in Black
> 
> Cruise 23 LV Book WOC
> Coussin Belt Bag in Rose Gold
> Pochette Coussin in Silver
> 
> December:
> 
> Capucine BB (Fleurs D'Asnieres) - Blue Capucine with golden flowers drawn on it, SUPER GORGEOUS


Thank you @Emphosix for always sharing the latest with all of us!


----------



## travelbliss

Emphosix said:


> So this is what should be coming for the next months for womens.
> 
> July:
> 
> Capucines Flower Contrast
> BB Noir
> BB Blanc
> 
> Capucines Vichy
> BB Noir
> BB Rose
> 
> Mahina Sac Noeud
> MM Noir
> MM Galet
> PM Noir
> PM Creme
> 
> Bubblegram
> Vert alma BB & Over the Moon
> Lilas Papillon BB & Over the Moon
> 
> Caryall MM & PM
> Twist Juicy Strap
> MM Noir
> MM Blanc
> 
> Fall for you Monogram Empreinte (brownish color)
> OTG MM, Metis, Multi Pochette, Neonoe MM, Nano Speedy, Zippy Wallet, Victorine...
> 
> Fall for you Canvas (Canvas with the Pockets on the Front)
> OTG MM, Neverfull MM, Maxi Pochette, Speedy 25, Felicie Strap & Go, Sarah Wallet, Card Holder 6CC, Zippy Wallet, PF. Lou
> 
> Nomade (brown nomade leather)
> Noe, Alma PM, Speedy 25
> 
> FW22 Show Monogram (Regular monogram)
> Petite Malle V, Cite Bag
> 
> FW22 Show Garden (Flower Monogram)
> Neverfull, Coussin, OTG, Loop, Speedy 25, Dauphine, Keepall 45, Pochette Coussin, Pte Cartes, Nano Bucket, Zippy Wallet...
> 
> Capucines Colorblock
> MM Noir / Arizona / Creme
> MM Arizona / Creme
> 
> Marceau Empreinte
> Noir
> Tourterelle
> Creme
> 
> On my Side
> PM Galet
> MM Arizona
> 
> New Wave Chain Bag
> PM Noir
> PM Taupe
> MM Rose
> MM Navy
> 
> Twist Charm  Chain
> MM Noir
> MM Gold
> PM Quartz
> 
> Nano Speedy Empreinte in Black / Beige
> Monogram Reverse Slgs
> Cardholder 6cc
> PF. Lou
> 
> Monogram Empreinte PTE Mon Rosalie
> Noir
> Turquoise
> Rose
> Creme
> 
> Micro Metis
> Capucine Vertical Wallet
> Lots of RTW, Shoes, Gifting
> 
> August:
> 
> Lots of boots and shoes
> Lots of new Scarves
> Vivienne Moon
> Plates
> Cups
> Some kind of special victorine with a golden flap, regular monogram and a drawn vivienne sitting on a moon in the lower right corner of the wallet (Super gorgeous!)
> 
> Lots of new high end jewellery
> 
> September:
> 
> Twist EPI XL
> Brown
> Black
> 
> Monogram Empreinte Cognac
> OTG GM, Neverfull MM, Speedy 25, Zippy Wallet, Felicie
> 
> Capucines mix exo
> BB
> Mini
> Long Wallet
> 
> Capucines Flower Chain
> MM
> BB
> Mini
> 
> Coussin Gris
> MM
> PM
> 
> Lockme
> Khaki
> Rose
> 
> Mahina Flight Mode 2022 (Blackish with pinkish logos)
> Bella, Bella Tote, Carmel, Zippy Wallet, PF. Clea, Envelope
> 
> Loop GM in monogram reverse
> Twist Metallics MM
> Capucine Braided Metallic
> MM
> BB
> 
> Capucines Colorblock
> MM
> BB
> 
> Passport in Monogram Empreinte black / Beige
> Strap in Rose
> Lots of RTW
> Lots of Shoes
> 
> October:
> 
> LV Pillow 2022
> Maxi MPA, OTG, Palm Spring, Speedy 25, Maxi Bumbag, Phone Pouch
> 
> Cozygram (regular bags with shearling at the top)
> Locky BB, Neonoe BB, Diane
> 
> Coussin PM in Anthracite
> Coussin Zippy Wallet in Anthracite
> Monogram Empreinte new Color (Rose leather, Beige logos)
> Metis, Bagatelle, Carryall, OTG, Neverfull, Felicie, Victorine, Zippy Wallet
> 
> Monogram Empreinte Carryall
> MM
> PM
> 
> On my Side
> Noir Shearling
> Caramel Shearling
> 
> Bubblegram Over the Moon in Gris
> Coussin PM in Ice Blue
> Loooots of new Capucine colors
> MM
> BB
> Mini
> 
> New Wave - new colors: metallic Anthracite, metallic rose, metallic white
> Multi Pochette
> Chain Bag PM & MM
> 
> New Pochette Metis (looks smaller than the current one, has gold chain)
> A lot of new Twist bags
> Mahina new colors
> Gris
> Blue
> 
> Nano Noe in Monogram Empreinte
> Monogram Celeste Wallet
> XMAS Slgs
> Cles, Mini Pochette, Victorine, Zippy wallet, Zippy coin purse, Felicie, Passport
> Citys: Paris, ?, ?, ?
> 
> Lots of new RTW
> Lots of new Shoes
> Lots of new Sunglasses
> 
> November:
> 
> Cruise 23 Side Trunk
> Monogram
> Black
> Tan
> Light Gold
> Grey
> 
> Monogram Jacquard Denim 2022 (Blackish)
> Petite Malle, Loop PM, Speedy 25, Coussin MM, OTG MM, Neverfull MM, Dauphine MM, Neo Noe, Zippy Wallet, Victorine
> 
> Coussin PM in silver
> Coussin BB in Pink Gold
> Capucines in Shearling
> FF22 Show Steamer Bag
> MM
> PM
> 
> LV Night 2022
> Coussin Belt Bag in Gold
> Capucine Mini in Gold
> Petite Malle in Black
> Coussin BB in Black
> 
> Cruise 23 LV Book WOC
> Coussin Belt Bag in Rose Gold
> Pochette Coussin in Silver
> 
> December:
> 
> Capucine BB (Fleurs D'Asnieres) - Blue Capucine with golden flowers drawn on it, SUPER GORGEOUS



Appreciate the info/intel @Emphosix .   I'm hoping to be "wowed" by the floral mongram Speedy 25 or NF.
 I think the days of the simple  *Pochette Accessoires * being released in new patterns is over


----------



## Emphosix

travelbliss said:


> Appreciate the info/intel @Emphosix .   I'm hoping to be "wowed" by the floral mongram Speedy 25 or NF.
> I think the days of the simple  *Pochette Accessoires * being released in new patterns is over


The neverfull looks really beautiful! It has the white monogram with some gorgeous flowers on front. The speedy has this greenish/golden monogram and flowers


----------



## excalibur

Emphosix said:


> The neverfull looks really beautiful! It has the white monogram with some gorgeous flowers on front. The speedy has this greenish/golden monogram and flowers



curiouser and curiouser lol. I’m hoping it wont have the front pockets. I know Hermes released the Birkin Cargo (with front pocket) and IMO that’s not elegant looking at all.
Now back to LV  The fall for you collection withOUT the front pocket would have been AMAZING!


----------



## thewave1969

TangerineKandy said:


> Thank you @Emphosix for always sharing the latest with all of us!


Did I read right? ONT with flower monogram? !


----------



## Nola.

Couldn‘t resist a pink twist


----------



## cc_m

Nola. said:


> Couldn‘t resist a pink twist



Your bag is so beautiful! Is this the pm or mm size? Are you able to share the reference code for this pink color? Thank you!


----------



## Nola.

cc_m said:


> Your bag is so beautiful! Is this the pm or mm size? Are you able to share the reference code for this pink color? Thank you!


Thank you! Sure it is the Twist MM in Guimauve M20802.


----------



## Missy716

New carryall mm. It has a nice slouch.


----------



## MCBadian07

Missy716 said:


> New carryall mm. It has a nice slouch.


Are you able to adjust the straps to wear crossbody ? It looks great!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Missy716 said:


> New carryall mm. It has a nice slouch.


Wow that’s awesome! Love how you can adjust the strap and the microfiber interior is beautiful! And it has feet!?  Congratulations!


----------



## MichaeleE

Emphosix said:


> So this is what should be coming for the next months for womens.
> 
> July:
> 
> Capucines Flower Contrast
> BB Noir
> BB Blanc
> 
> Capucines Vichy
> BB Noir
> BB Rose
> 
> Mahina Sac Noeud
> MM Noir
> MM Galet
> PM Noir
> PM Creme
> 
> Bubblegram
> Vert alma BB & Over the Moon
> Lilas Papillon BB & Over the Moon
> 
> Caryall MM & PM
> Twist Juicy Strap
> MM Noir
> MM Blanc
> 
> Fall for you Monogram Empreinte (brownish color)
> OTG MM, Metis, Multi Pochette, Neonoe MM, Nano Speedy, Zippy Wallet, Victorine...
> 
> Fall for you Canvas (Canvas with the Pockets on the Front)
> OTG MM, Neverfull MM, Maxi Pochette, Speedy 25, Felicie Strap & Go, Sarah Wallet, Card Holder 6CC, Zippy Wallet, PF. Lou
> 
> Nomade (brown nomade leather)
> Noe, Alma PM, Speedy 25
> 
> FW22 Show Monogram (Regular monogram)
> Petite Malle V, Cite Bag
> 
> FW22 Show Garden (Flower Monogram)
> Neverfull, Coussin, OTG, Loop, Speedy 25, Dauphine, Keepall 45, Pochette Coussin, Pte Cartes, Nano Bucket, Zippy Wallet...
> 
> Capucines Colorblock
> MM Noir / Arizona / Creme
> MM Arizona / Creme
> 
> Marceau Empreinte
> Noir
> Tourterelle
> Creme
> 
> On my Side
> PM Galet
> MM Arizona
> 
> New Wave Chain Bag
> PM Noir
> PM Taupe
> MM Rose
> MM Navy
> 
> Twist Charm  Chain
> MM Noir
> MM Gold
> PM Quartz
> 
> Nano Speedy Empreinte in Black / Beige
> Monogram Reverse Slgs
> Cardholder 6cc
> PF. Lou
> 
> Monogram Empreinte PTE Mon Rosalie
> Noir
> Turquoise
> Rose
> Creme
> 
> Micro Metis
> Capucine Vertical Wallet
> Lots of RTW, Shoes, Gifting
> 
> August:
> 
> Lots of boots and shoes
> Lots of new Scarves
> Vivienne Moon
> Plates
> Cups
> Some kind of special victorine with a golden flap, regular monogram and a drawn vivienne sitting on a moon in the lower right corner of the wallet (Super gorgeous!)
> 
> Lots of new high end jewellery
> 
> September:
> 
> Twist EPI XL
> Brown
> Black
> 
> Monogram Empreinte Cognac
> OTG GM, Neverfull MM, Speedy 25, Zippy Wallet, Felicie
> 
> Capucines mix exo
> BB
> Mini
> Long Wallet
> 
> Capucines Flower Chain
> MM
> BB
> Mini
> 
> Coussin Gris
> MM
> PM
> 
> Lockme
> Khaki
> Rose
> 
> Mahina Flight Mode 2022 (Blackish with pinkish logos)
> Bella, Bella Tote, Carmel, Zippy Wallet, PF. Clea, Envelope
> 
> Loop GM in monogram reverse
> Twist Metallics MM
> Capucine Braided Metallic
> MM
> BB
> 
> Capucines Colorblock
> MM
> BB
> 
> Passport in Monogram Empreinte black / Beige
> Strap in Rose
> Lots of RTW
> Lots of Shoes
> 
> October:
> 
> LV Pillow 2022
> Maxi MPA, OTG, Palm Spring, Speedy 25, Maxi Bumbag, Phone Pouch
> 
> Cozygram (regular bags with shearling at the top)
> Locky BB, Neonoe BB, Diane
> 
> Coussin PM in Anthracite
> Coussin Zippy Wallet in Anthracite
> Monogram Empreinte new Color (Rose leather, Beige logos)
> Metis, Bagatelle, Carryall, OTG, Neverfull, Felicie, Victorine, Zippy Wallet
> 
> Monogram Empreinte Carryall
> MM
> PM
> 
> On my Side
> Noir Shearling
> Caramel Shearling
> 
> Bubblegram Over the Moon in Gris
> Coussin PM in Ice Blue
> Loooots of new Capucine colors
> MM
> BB
> Mini
> 
> New Wave - new colors: metallic Anthracite, metallic rose, metallic white
> Multi Pochette
> Chain Bag PM & MM
> 
> New Pochette Metis (looks smaller than the current one, has gold chain)
> A lot of new Twist bags
> Mahina new colors
> Gris
> Blue
> 
> Nano Noe in Monogram Empreinte
> Monogram Celeste Wallet
> XMAS Slgs
> Cles, Mini Pochette, Victorine, Zippy wallet, Zippy coin purse, Felicie, Passport
> Citys: Paris, ?, ?, ?
> 
> Lots of new RTW
> Lots of new Shoes
> Lots of new Sunglasses
> 
> November:
> 
> Cruise 23 Side Trunk
> Monogram
> Black
> Tan
> Light Gold
> Grey
> 
> Monogram Jacquard Denim 2022 (Blackish)
> Petite Malle, Loop PM, Speedy 25, Coussin MM, OTG MM, Neverfull MM, Dauphine MM, Neo Noe, Zippy Wallet, Victorine
> 
> Coussin PM in silver
> Coussin BB in Pink Gold
> Capucines in Shearling
> FF22 Show Steamer Bag
> MM
> PM
> 
> LV Night 2022
> Coussin Belt Bag in Gold
> Capucine Mini in Gold
> Petite Malle in Black
> Coussin BB in Black
> 
> Cruise 23 LV Book WOC
> Coussin Belt Bag in Rose Gold
> Pochette Coussin in Silver
> 
> December:
> 
> Capucine BB (Fleurs D'Asnieres) - Blue Capucine with golden flowers drawn on it, SUPER GORGEOUS


I need the Vivienne Moon Wallet!  When does the SKU for that drop?  Thank you so much for posting this!


----------



## Missy716

MCBadian07 said:


> Are you able to adjust the straps to wear crossbody ? It looks great!


Thank you! Yes you definitely can adjust the strap to wear it crossbody. You can adjust the strap to so many different lengths. It’s very versatile.


----------



## Missy716

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow that’s awesome! Love how you can adjust the strap and the microfiber interior is beautiful! And it has feet!?  Congratulations!


Thank you!!


----------



## travelbliss

Missy716 said:


> New carryall mm. It has a nice slouch.



LVoe this casual hobo.  Looks like a more relaxed fit and easier to get into than the Delightful , Artsy or Galleria !!  What are your thoughts on the longevity of the tie closure ??


----------



## roxi88

Missy716 said:


> New carryall mm. It has a nice slouch.


What is the length of the strap from one end to the other? I am 6 ft. tall and I also would like to wear it crossbody.


----------



## Missy716

travelbliss said:


> LVoe this casual hobo.  Looks like a more relaxed fit and easier to get into than the Delightful , Artsy or Galleria !!  What are your thoughts on the longevity of the tie closure ??


I like it better then the Delightful, Graceful, Artsy, and Galleria. It is definitely easier to access items in this bag as apposed to the other models. I don’t think the tie closer will be a problem long term wise. It’s stitched on pretty good.


----------



## Missy716

roxi88 said:


> What is the length of the strap from one end to the other? I am 6 ft. tall and I also would like to wear it crossbody.


The strap measures 47 inches long.


----------



## jen4kngs

Missy716 said:


> New carryall mm. It has a nice slouch.


Do you think it would make a good work bag?
Thanks! =)


----------



## roxi88

Missy716 said:


> The strap measures 47 inches long.


Thank you


----------



## Missy716

jen4kngs said:


> Do you think it would make a good work bag?
> Thanks! =)


I think it would. My neverfull mm organizer fits perfectly in the bag. So it’s the same size as the neverfull. But maybe not as tall. Because it does have a slouch.


----------



## jen4kngs

Missy716 said:


> I think it would. My neverfull mm organizer fits perfectly in the bag. So it’s the same size as the neverfull. But maybe not as tall. Because it does have a slouch.


Thank you so much!


----------



## jsmile

The fall in love collection is pricy!!

Card holder is $560 cad
On the go mm is $4300 cad
Felicie strap and go is $2410 cad

My SA showed me a pic of the felicie. I don't think it has a back pocket like the other bags. I'm very tempted to get felicie and card holder. The card holder seems like the one that isn't worth the money compared to regular monogram cardholder price


----------



## kosin30

TangerineKandy said:


> We're twinning with this PO!!


What collection is this from? And is this a card holder? Does this purple come in anything else?


----------



## Cathindy

jsmile said:


> The fall in love collection is pricy!!
> 
> Card holder is $560 cad
> On the go mm is $4300 cad
> Felicie strap and go is $2410 cad
> 
> My SA showed me a pic of the felicie. I don't think it has a back pocket like the other bags. I'm very tempted to get felicie and card holder. The card holder seems like the one that isn't worth the money compared to regular monogram cardholder price



This card holder does have extra creditcard slots, 6 in total I believe. Maybe that explains the price!


----------



## Bumbles

jsmile said:


> The fall in love collection is pricy!!
> 
> Card holder is $560 cad
> On the go mm is $4300 cad
> Felicie strap and go is $2410 cad
> 
> My SA showed me a pic of the felicie. I don't think it has a back pocket like the other bags. I'm very tempted to get felicie and card holder. The card holder seems like the one that isn't worth the money compared to regular monogram cardholder price


I think we have to expect that with each new collection LV releases the price will also go up as well. Look at sunrise and stardust.


----------



## jsmile

Bumbles said:


> I think we have to expect that with each new collection LV releases the price will also go up as well. Look at sunrise and stardust.


At least the stardust collection is leather. Harder to swallow these prices for canvas. 

I've seen some people trying to sell their regret purchases of the sunrise collection and it is that much harder to sell now.


----------



## TangerineKandy

kosin30 said:


> What collection is this from? And is this a card holder? Does this purple come in anything else?


I'm not sure which collection but this is a pocket organizer. It's found under the men's collection and there is a monogram and purple version that I've seen as well.


----------



## jsmile

Bumbles said:


> I think we have to expect that with each new collection LV releases the price will also go up as well. Look at sunrise and stardust.


Just want to add... This lv flat ard holder is more expensive than the standard leather Chanel flat card holder.


----------



## Nurse_Heather

Stardust family photo!


----------



## ktd22

Missy716 said:


> New carryall mm. It has a nice slouch.


I like this so much better than the pm!


----------



## excalibur

jsmile said:


> Just want to add... This lv flat ard holder is more expensive than the standard leather Chanel flat card holder.



it’s ridiculous right? I’d rather buy Chanel leather card holder vs LV canvas


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

Nurse_Heather said:


> View attachment 5436531
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stardust family photo!


This family is super cute


----------



## Nurse_Heather

Marie. Alyssa said:


> This family is super cute


Thank you, I’m in love!


----------



## tzpbags

Those who purchased a Spring canvas Neverfull - do all of the logos on the side of your bag completely align?

I've seen two of these NFs in person and they each had one logo that was misaligned. The SAs in store told me this is normal, but the online SAs say it's not. Also, both of the bags I saw in person had trim at the top that didn't align either. Thanks!


----------



## Prettyluxthings

tzpbags said:


> Those who purchased a Spring canvas Neverfull - do all of the logos on the side of your bag completely align?
> 
> I've seen two of these NFs in person and they each had one logo that was misaligned. The SAs in store told me this is normal, but the online SAs say it's not. Also, both of the bags I saw in person had trim at the top that didn't align either. Thanks!



I had this same issue with my Empreinte On The Go GM. It was bothering me that the clover wasn’t centered between the handles. My SA said that was normal. But I wanted to be sure so I even ordered one from online. And it was the same. Seems like quality is slipping.


----------



## snibor

tzpbags said:


> Those who purchased a Spring canvas Neverfull - do all of the logos on the side of your bag completely align?
> 
> I've seen two of these NFs in person and they each had one logo that was misaligned. The SAs in store told me this is normal, but the online SAs say it's not. Also, both of the bags I saw in person had trim at the top that didn't align either. Thanks!


Alignment is not considered defect.  I’ve been purchasing for many years and I never look at alignment on my bags.    It’s really a personal preference.


----------



## lemondln

Missy716 said:


> New carryall mm. It has a nice slouch.




Love the look of the carryall, but I cannot find it on my Canadian website, was it released online? how to buy it?


----------



## Missy716

lemondln said:


> Love the look of the carryall, but I cannot find it on my Canadian website, was it released online? how to buy it?


I am in the U.S. I texted my SA and pre ordered it. The bag arrived like 2 days after it was ordered. Then it was shipped to me. I think the actual release date here is July 1st.


----------



## bagluv4ever

Emphosix said:


> So this is what should be coming for the next months for womens.
> 
> July:
> 
> Capucines Flower Contrast
> BB Noir
> BB Blanc
> 
> Capucines Vichy
> BB Noir
> BB Rose
> 
> Mahina Sac Noeud
> MM Noir
> MM Galet
> PM Noir
> PM Creme
> 
> Bubblegram
> Vert alma BB & Over the Moon
> Lilas Papillon BB & Over the Moon
> 
> Caryall MM & PM
> Twist Juicy Strap
> MM Noir
> MM Blanc
> 
> Fall for you Monogram Empreinte (brownish color)
> OTG MM, Metis, Multi Pochette, Neonoe MM, Nano Speedy, Zippy Wallet, Victorine...
> 
> Fall for you Canvas (Canvas with the Pockets on the Front)
> OTG MM, Neverfull MM, Maxi Pochette, Speedy 25, Felicie Strap & Go, Sarah Wallet, Card Holder 6CC, Zippy Wallet, PF. Lou
> 
> Nomade (brown nomade leather)
> Noe, Alma PM, Speedy 25
> 
> FW22 Show Monogram (Regular monogram)
> Petite Malle V, Cite Bag
> 
> FW22 Show Garden (Flower Monogram)
> Neverfull, Coussin, OTG, Loop, Speedy 25, Dauphine, Keepall 45, Pochette Coussin, Pte Cartes, Nano Bucket, Zippy Wallet...
> 
> Capucines Colorblock
> MM Noir / Arizona / Creme
> MM Arizona / Creme
> 
> Marceau Empreinte
> Noir
> Tourterelle
> Creme
> 
> On my Side
> PM Galet
> MM Arizona
> 
> New Wave Chain Bag
> PM Noir
> PM Taupe
> MM Rose
> MM Navy
> 
> Twist Charm  Chain
> MM Noir
> MM Gold
> PM Quartz
> 
> Nano Speedy Empreinte in Black / Beige
> Monogram Reverse Slgs
> Cardholder 6cc
> PF. Lou
> 
> Monogram Empreinte PTE Mon Rosalie
> Noir
> Turquoise
> Rose
> Creme
> 
> Micro Metis
> Capucine Vertical Wallet
> Lots of RTW, Shoes, Gifting
> 
> August:
> 
> Lots of boots and shoes
> Lots of new Scarves
> Vivienne Moon
> Plates
> Cups
> Some kind of special victorine with a golden flap, regular monogram and a drawn vivienne sitting on a moon in the lower right corner of the wallet (Super gorgeous!)
> 
> Lots of new high end jewellery
> 
> September:
> 
> Twist EPI XL
> Brown
> Black
> 
> Monogram Empreinte Cognac
> OTG GM, Neverfull MM, Speedy 25, Zippy Wallet, Felicie
> 
> Capucines mix exo
> BB
> Mini
> Long Wallet
> 
> Capucines Flower Chain
> MM
> BB
> Mini
> 
> Coussin Gris
> MM
> PM
> 
> Lockme
> Khaki
> Rose
> 
> Mahina Flight Mode 2022 (Blackish with pinkish logos)
> Bella, Bella Tote, Carmel, Zippy Wallet, PF. Clea, Envelope
> 
> Loop GM in monogram reverse
> Twist Metallics MM
> Capucine Braided Metallic
> MM
> BB
> 
> Capucines Colorblock
> MM
> BB
> 
> Passport in Monogram Empreinte black / Beige
> Strap in Rose
> Lots of RTW
> Lots of Shoes
> 
> October:
> 
> LV Pillow 2022
> Maxi MPA, OTG, Palm Spring, Speedy 25, Maxi Bumbag, Phone Pouch
> 
> Cozygram (regular bags with shearling at the top)
> Locky BB, Neonoe BB, Diane
> 
> Coussin PM in Anthracite
> Coussin Zippy Wallet in Anthracite
> Monogram Empreinte new Color (Rose leather, Beige logos)
> Metis, Bagatelle, Carryall, OTG, Neverfull, Felicie, Victorine, Zippy Wallet
> 
> Monogram Empreinte Carryall
> MM
> PM
> 
> On my Side
> Noir Shearling
> Caramel Shearling
> 
> Bubblegram Over the Moon in Gris
> Coussin PM in Ice Blue
> Loooots of new Capucine colors
> MM
> BB
> Mini
> 
> New Wave - new colors: metallic Anthracite, metallic rose, metallic white
> Multi Pochette
> Chain Bag PM & MM
> 
> New Pochette Metis (looks smaller than the current one, has gold chain)
> A lot of new Twist bags
> Mahina new colors
> Gris
> Blue
> 
> Nano Noe in Monogram Empreinte
> Monogram Celeste Wallet
> XMAS Slgs
> Cles, Mini Pochette, Victorine, Zippy wallet, Zippy coin purse, Felicie, Passport
> Citys: Paris, ?, ?, ?
> 
> Lots of new RTW
> Lots of new Shoes
> Lots of new Sunglasses
> 
> November:
> 
> Cruise 23 Side Trunk
> Monogram
> Black
> Tan
> Light Gold
> Grey
> 
> Monogram Jacquard Denim 2022 (Blackish)
> Petite Malle, Loop PM, Speedy 25, Coussin MM, OTG MM, Neverfull MM, Dauphine MM, Neo Noe, Zippy Wallet, Victorine
> 
> Coussin PM in silver
> Coussin BB in Pink Gold
> Capucines in Shearling
> FF22 Show Steamer Bag
> MM
> PM
> 
> LV Night 2022
> Coussin Belt Bag in Gold
> Capucine Mini in Gold
> Petite Malle in Black
> Coussin BB in Black
> 
> Cruise 23 LV Book WOC
> Coussin Belt Bag in Rose Gold
> Pochette Coussin in Silver
> 
> December:
> 
> Capucine BB (Fleurs D'Asnieres) - Blue Capucine with golden flowers drawn on it, SUPER GORGEOUS



Do we know of the item number yet for the Loop GM in Reverse? Want to pre-order!


----------



## viewwing

excalibur said:


> it’s ridiculous right? I’d rather buy Chanel leather card holder vs LV canvas


Why?


----------



## EljayaBisous22

Hi everyone just wondering if anyone knows when the Cluny in the guimauve colour will be released in the North American market.... I can only find it online in overseas markets. 
My SA does not know why it is not available.


----------



## tzpbags

23adeline said:


> Is anyone eyeing on this Ellipse BB?
> I used to think Ellipse is ugly, but few months ago I saw ellipse pouches on preowned website and started to think that it’s a beautiful bag… sign of getting old ?
> All those Ellipse pouches are selling at quite high price considering how small they are . Now that LV is coming out with Ellipse again, I immediately told my CS to place order for me. The tennis ball can be removed, so it’s ok for me
> View attachment 5382434


How has the white leather held up the last couple of months? Would you say it's harder or easier to maintain than vachetta? I'm considering the speedy with the white leather from the same collection. Thanks!


----------



## 23adeline

tzpbags said:


> How has the white leather held up the last couple of months? Would you say it's harder or easier to maintain than vachetta? I'm considering the speedy with the white leather from the same collection. Thanks!


It’s easier to maintain because it’s coated smooth surface.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

lemondln said:


> Love the look of the carryall, but I cannot find it on my Canadian website, was it released online? how to buy it?


I believe I tagged you in another thread but it is ATB now.


----------



## Chrissy14223

Hi all, I'm considering buying the NeoNoe BB Azur. In searching the chats, I don't see a ton of reviews or opinions about how people like this bag. Can anyone weigh in?? Thanks so much


----------



## Natalie725

Third times a charm!! Finally … the guimauve Alma bb has arrived. First two had weird spots and or scuffs! Pictures don’t do the color justice. It’s gorgeous in person. Guimauve A very cool toned pink.


----------



## EljayaBisous22

Natalie725 said:


> Third times a charm!! Finally … the guimauve Alma bb has arrived. First two had weird spots and or scuffs! Pictures don’t do the color justice. It’s gorgeous in person. Guimauve A very cool toned pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441087
> View attachment 5441088
> View attachment 5441089


Beautiful!!! 
Does anyone know anything on the cluny in the guimauve colour? So far it is not available in north America! I am getting worried it might only be in certain overseas markets 
I see it available in Australia etc


----------



## Natalie725

EljayaBisous22 said:


> Beautiful!!!
> Does anyone know anything on the cluny in the guimauve colour? So far it is not available in north America! I am getting worried it might only be in certain overseas markets
> I see it available in Australia etc


I’m sorry, I haven’t seen anything on that yet!!!


----------



## EljayaBisous22

Does anyone know if LV would ship internationally? I am guessing no but I don't know how else to get a limited market item at this point


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

EljayaBisous22 said:


> Does anyone know if LV would ship internationally? I am guessing no but I don't know how else to get a limited market item at this point


No they do not…..


----------



## MCBadian07

EljayaBisous22 said:


> Does anyone know if LV would ship internationally? I am guessing no but I don't know how else to get a limited market item at this point


Might have to look into personal shopper.


----------



## xodiamonds

Apologies if this is the wrong thread for this.

I just noticed that all four corners of my sunrise pastel OTG GM have the canvas completely peeled off. I do wear this bag almost every day, but I wore my by the pool pink/yellow neverfull every day for almost a year and never had any peeling. Its only been a little more than three months. Has anyone else noticed anything like this on their sunrise pastel items? Does anyone have experience with repairs on limited collections like this?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

xodiamonds said:


> Apologies if this is the wrong thread for this.
> 
> I just noticed that all four corners of my sunrise pastel OTG GM have the canvas completely peeled off. I do wear this bag almost every day, but I wore my by the pool pink/yellow neverfull every day for almost a year and never had any peeling. Its only been a little more than three months. Has anyone else noticed anything like this on their sunrise pastel items? Does anyone have experience with repairs on limited collections like this?
> 
> View attachment 5442032


I can’t believe this. I need to check my bags now…I am so sorry! I would bring it into a store, it’s not something they can repair. Hopefully they will offer you a replacement bag..


----------



## bagsamplified

Today is my "I want Midnight Fuchsia " day 

Stock and items are starting to run out so I'm thinking of what I would like vs what's available. 



I really like the Lock It Mule which I can try order. But does anyone have experience with this sort of flat slide, even from a different brand? How comfortable, any problems? I am happy to even wear it as a house shoe but don't want foot or back problems long term. 



This probably has my favourite combo of MF gradient. I RARELY wear anything but sneakers or boots these days but it's pretty. 

https://au.louisvuitton.com/eng-au/products/lock-it-flat-mule-nvprod3580030v/1AA0YX 

Otherwise I could get the Zippy Coin purs which would be more practical and cheaper but i don't like how the giant LV is aligned on the front. I could just turn that away from me when i use it though  

Thanks for your help!


----------



## 23adeline

xodiamonds said:


> Apologies if this is the wrong thread for this.
> 
> I just noticed that all four corners of my sunrise pastel OTG GM have the canvas completely peeled off. I do wear this bag almost every day, but I wore my by the pool pink/yellow neverfull every day for almost a year and never had any peeling. Its only been a little more than three months. Has anyone else noticed anything like this on their sunrise pastel items? Does anyone have experience with repairs on limited collections like this?
> 
> View attachment 5442032


I don’t have problem with my Sunrise OTG PM and Mid Night Fuchsia NF. I don’t think they could repair your bag, hopefully they would not say it’s due to corners rubbing and they would give you a replacement.


----------



## gagabag

bagsamplified said:


> Today is my "I want Midnight Fuchsia " day
> 
> Stock and items are starting to run out so I'm thinking of what I would like vs what's available.
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the Lock It Mule which I can try order. But does anyone have experience with this sort of flat slide, even from a different brand? How comfortable, any problems? I am happy to even wear it as a house shoe but don't want foot or back problems long term.
> 
> 
> 
> This probably has my favourite combo of MF gradient. I RARELY wear anything but sneakers or boots these days but it's pretty.
> 
> https://au.louisvuitton.com/eng-au/products/lock-it-flat-mule-nvprod3580030v/1AA0YX
> 
> Otherwise I could get the Zippy Coin purs which would be more practical and cheaper but i don't like how the giant LV is aligned on the front. I could just turn that away from me when i use it though
> 
> Thanks for your help!


It’s beautiful! I don’t have this but it looks similar to Oran’s. I don’t like it too flat and if the sole is stiff. I much prefer BV lidos as more cushiony. But the gradient of the MF is really nice! Haha I am no help to you at all


----------



## LittleStar88

xodiamonds said:


> Apologies if this is the wrong thread for this.
> 
> I just noticed that all four corners of my sunrise pastel OTG GM have the canvas completely peeled off. I do wear this bag almost every day, but I wore my by the pool pink/yellow neverfull every day for almost a year and never had any peeling. Its only been a little more than three months. Has anyone else noticed anything like this on their sunrise pastel items? Does anyone have experience with repairs on limited collections like this?
> 
> View attachment 5442032



Yikes! I just got the OTG PM and hope it fares better. Let us know what they say about it!


----------



## l8dbug

Chrissy14223 said:


> Hi all, I'm considering buying the NeoNoe BB Azur. In searching the chats, I don't see a ton of reviews or opinions about how people like this bag. Can anyone weigh in?? Thanks so much
> 
> View attachment 5439763


I have this & love it!!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LittleStar88 said:


> Yikes! I just got the OTG PM and hope it fares better. Let us know what they say about it!


I haven’t had issues with mine so far. I haven’t used the stardust yet..I’m going to be careful with that bag..


----------



## bagsamplified

gagabag said:


> It’s beautiful! I don’t have this but it looks similar to Oran’s. I don’t like it too flat and if the sole is stiff. I much prefer BV lidos as more cushiony. But the gradient of the MF is really nice! Haha I am no help to you at all


I think you were helpful! The sole on this is very stiff and slaps the foot when walking. Short distances I can take it, long distances definitely no.. hmm .. I haven't tried Orans before but so many people seem to find them very comfy! I guess the sole isn't as stiff? Thanks for your comment


----------



## Bumbles

bagsamplified said:


> Today is my "I want Midnight Fuchsia " day
> 
> Stock and items are starting to run out so I'm thinking of what I would like vs what's available.
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the Lock It Mule which I can try order. But does anyone have experience with this sort of flat slide, even from a different brand? How comfortable, any problems? I am happy to even wear it as a house shoe but don't want foot or back problems long term.
> 
> 
> 
> This probably has my favourite combo of MF gradient. I RARELY wear anything but sneakers or boots these days but it's pretty.
> 
> https://au.louisvuitton.com/eng-au/products/lock-it-flat-mule-nvprod3580030v/1AA0YX
> 
> Otherwise I could get the Zippy Coin purs which would be more practical and cheaper but i don't like how the giant LV is aligned on the front. I could just turn that away from me when i use it though
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Happy Friday @bagsamplified!  Is today still “I want a midnight fuchsia” day?  I can definitely see you’re torn abt what to get from this collection if anything. The lock it mules look stunning and gorgeous I must say, but on the other hand it kind of looks hard and uncomfortable to me. If it was me, I would get the zcp if I wanted something from this collection. I do have one and find it very compact and useful esp for the smaller bags. I guess it also depends on how much you love the print and also how much the large LV would bother you. You can use the smaller print on the other side like you said. I checked online and there is a 14 day wait for it to be sourced I guess. If you do want to get something from Thai collection don’t wait too long as I have noticed things are starting to sell out now. Hope you can make a decision on what makes your heart sings.


----------



## bbcerisette66

bagsamplified said:


> I think you were helpful! The sole on this is very stiff and slaps the foot when walking. Short distances I can take it, long distances definitely no.. hmm .. I haven't tried Orans before but so many people seem to find them very comfy! I guess the sole isn't as stiff? Thanks for your comment


I find Orans very comfy more elegant and timeless than the LV.


----------



## LVtingting

Weakness for purple and monogram!! 
Hubby approved and will share with me so very cost effective lol… bucket hat and belt are on their way to me


----------



## EljayaBisous22

I am curious if anyone has any real pictures of this beauty? Or if anyone purchased it


----------



## barneybag

xodiamonds said:


> Apologies if this is the wrong thread for this.
> 
> I just noticed that all four corners of my sunrise pastel OTG GM have the canvas completely peeled off. I do wear this bag almost every day, but I wore my by the pool pink/yellow neverfull every day for almost a year and never had any peeling. Its only been a little more than three months. Has anyone else noticed anything like this on their sunrise pastel items? Does anyone have experience with repairs on limited collections like this?
> 
> View attachment 5442032


I have a similar wear and tear on the edges of my SS22 Keepall XS. Admittedly, I used this as my main bag on a 2-week vacation but I'm still sad to see the edge color wear off already. T_T 



I'll just live with the scuffed edges as is. Bags are made to be used!


----------



## bagsamplified

Bumbles said:


> Happy Friday @bagsamplified!  Is today still “I want a midnight fuchsia” day?  I can definitely see you’re torn abt what to get from this collection if anything. The lock it mules look stunning and gorgeous I must say, but on the other hand it kind of looks hard and uncomfortable to me. If it was me, I would get the zcp if I wanted something from this collection. I do have one and find it very compact and useful esp for the smaller bags. I guess it also depends on how much you love the print and also how much the large LV would bother you. You can use the smaller print on the other side like you said. I checked online and there is a 14 day wait for it to be sourced I guess. If you do want to get something from Thai collection don’t wait too long as I have noticed things are starting to sell out now. Hope you can make a decision on what makes your heart sings.


Thanks Bumbles! Yes it is      you're absolutely right, the shoes will have a high chance of never being worn , I've been trying to convince myself I could wear them but they will probably hurt.. thanks so much for your advice! Hope you're staying dry and have a great weekend!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LVtingting said:


> Weakness for purple and monogram!!
> Hubby approved and will share with me so very cost effective lol… bucket hat and belt are on their way to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443374


The purple is gorgeous!  Can it fit a lot? I am not sure why the website couldn’t show pictures of the interior…


----------



## maxynot

barneybag said:


> I have a similar wear and tear on the edges of my SS22 Keepall XS. Admittedly, I used this as my main bag on a 2-week vacation but I'm still sad to see the edge color wear off already. T_T
> View attachment 5443434
> 
> 
> I'll just live with the scuffed edges as is. Bags are made to be used!


Oh my gosh this is heartbreaking. My green illusion charm had a similar peel after 1 week


----------



## MCBadian07

barneybag said:


> I have a similar wear and tear on the edges of my SS22 Keepall XS. Admittedly, I used this as my main bag on a 2-week vacation but I'm still sad to see the edge color wear off already. T_T
> View attachment 5443434
> 
> 
> I'll just live with the scuffed edges as is. Bags are made to be used!


Sorry to hear the color is chipping/peeling. A friend did a trick with her Illusion purple keepall and found a nail polish to touch up the one spot on her strap.


----------



## nicole0612

MCBadian07 said:


> Sorry to hear the color is chipping/peeling. A friend did a trick with her Illusion purple keepall and found a nail polish to touch up the one spot on her strap.


I noticed some wear on the edges of mine also - thanks for the great tip!


----------



## bagsamplified

MCBadian07 said:


> Sorry to hear the color is chipping/peeling. A friend did a trick with her Illusion purple keepall and found a nail polish to touch up the one spot on her strap.


That's a great tip! Thanks for that! Mine had a couple of the tiniest scuff marks, but on a side panel, not the edge. (Illusion mini keepall charm)

I wore it almost daily for about 3 weeks on long walks and it was unscathed. So I'm very sure the marks are from the 50-hour journey home across 3 flights, being bumped around in my tote bag in its dustbag with other objects. I realise now that the dustbag lip should be tucked in so it won't come loose or exposed to other bag items on a journey like that. It's made to be used so I'm happy I'm using it


----------



## MCBadian07

bagsamplified said:


> I realise now that the dustbag lip should be tucked in so it won't come loose or exposed to other bag items on a journey like that. It's made to be used so I'm happy I'm using it



Huh, who would have thought that about the dust bag...it makes perfect sense!!
Yes, I feel the same way whenever I take out my bags... I'm like I didn't spend so much money to just have it sit on a shelf and collect dust so gotta enjoy it and wear it.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Natalie725 said:


> Third times a charm!! Finally … the guimauve Alma bb has arrived. First two had weird spots and or scuffs! Pictures don’t do the color justice. It’s gorgeous in person. Guimauve A very cool toned pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441087
> View attachment 5441088
> View attachment 5441089


With this color the canvas strap actually looks really nice! - the color reminds me of mauve sylvestre in the H colors. Lovely purchase.


----------



## MCBadian07

Available on line!!


----------



## maxynot

MCBadian07 said:


> Available on line!!
> 
> View attachment 5446974
> View attachment 5446975
> View attachment 5446976
> View attachment 5446977
> View attachment 5446978


I’m in shock the paint cans are all available. Wonder if they’re not as popular


----------



## MCBadian07

maxynot said:


> I’m in shock the paint cans are all available. Wonder if they’re not as popular


It's a niche/collector item for sure. The only one not in stock was the turquoise


----------



## maxynot

MCBadian07 said:


> It's a niche/collector item for sure. The only one not in stock was the turquoise


That’s the one I wanted and it was in stock for me. I can’t justify the bag though since I’m sure I’ll look awkward and out of place with one


----------



## Chrissy14223

Has anyone seen this collection in person? The OTG looks beautiful and I wonder if this is actually pretty too. Hard to tell from photos, ya know?


----------



## LVovely

Chrissy14223 said:


> Has anyone seen this collection in person? The OTG looks beautiful and I wonder if this is actually pretty too. Hard to tell from photos, ya know?
> 
> View attachment 5575783


I love the print, however the zip looks problematic


----------



## GAN

Hi, did anyone getting the micro metis in monogram?
My SA just sent me pics to inform me that it is launching at our local boutique soon.
The monogram version really caught my eye.. it is very cute. but it cannot hold a phone unlike nano speedy or nano noe.
What is your thought?   Decision decision and hope not caught in impulse buying.

I recently bought few nano bags from stardust collection last month and 2 other bags from Chanel. But each time I use LV bag and purse more than often as care wise, easy to maintain than Chanel lambskin.


----------



## snibor

GAN said:


> Hi, did anyone getting the micro metis in monogram?
> My SA just sent me pics to inform me that it is launching at our local boutique soon.
> The monogram version really caught my eye.. it is very cute. but it cannot hold a phone unlike nano speedy or nano noe.
> What is your thought?   Decision decision and hope not caught in impulse buying.
> 
> I recently bought few nano bags from stardust collection last month and 2 other bags from Chanel. But each time I use LV bag and purse more than often as care wise, easy to maintain than Chanel lambskin.
> 
> View attachment 5575982
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575983


This is so cute!   Not large enough for me so I would not purchase for myself.


----------



## LOYER

Très joli, mais trop petit, dommage.:triste:


----------



## Cherries and wine

maxynot said:


> I’m in shock the paint cans are all available. Wonder if they’re not as popular


They lost me on the paint can. I guess they’re cute for collectors, but I can’t imagine carrying it as a normal bag.


----------



## bbcerisette66

LOYER said:


> Très joli, mais trop petit, dommage.:triste:


Oui c’est vrai mais il super mignon quand même pour celles qui n’ont rien à mettre dans leur sac !!!


----------



## bagsamplified

bbcerisette66 said:


> Oui c’est vrai mais il super mignon quand même pour celles qui n’ont rien à mettre dans leur sac !!!


I love that I could understand most of what you both said in French - thanks for the practice   
I agree that's it's super cute! But @GAN I'm going through the "is this an impulse buy?" phase and would suggest sleeping on it a few days .. the fact it doesn't hold a phone would make it a drawback for me personally. It does look like it'd make a cute pouch for bigger bags, though, but I have other pouches for that.


----------



## travelbliss

GAN said:


> Hi, did anyone getting the micro metis in monogram?
> My SA just sent me pics to inform me that it is launching at our local boutique soon.
> The monogram version really caught my eye.. it is very cute. but it cannot hold a phone unlike nano speedy or nano noe.
> What is your thought?   Decision decision and hope not caught in impulse buying.
> 
> I recently bought few nano bags from stardust collection last month and 2 other bags from Chanel. But each time I use LV bag and purse more than often as care wise, easy to maintain than Chanel lambskin.
> 
> View attachment 5575982
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575983



Oh it's really cute !!  Do you know the retail of this ?  Would love to see the interior.  My Zflip phone would definitely fit !


----------



## GAN

bagsamplified said:


> I love that I could understand most of what you both said in French - thanks for the practice
> I agree that's it's super cute! But @GAN I'm going through the "is this an impulse buy?" phase and would suggest sleeping on it a few days .. the fact it doesn't hold a phone would make it a drawback for me personally. It does look like it'd make a cute pouch for bigger bags, though, but I have other pouches for that.


Thank you and to all who shared their views with me. For price point,I think the nano speedy and nano noe from stardust collection is really very worth as they really can hold so much more including my phone.  This is very cute and pulling my heart but I know that I might not have much use if cannot hold phone. How I wished that the size can be slightly bigger to at least hold a phone.

Using my nano noe today at work!




travelbliss said:


> Oh it's really cute !!  Do you know the retail of this ?  Would love to see the interior.  My Zflip phone would definitely fit !


Hi, it is S$2610.  Actually just about $100 lesser than the emp leather version. But the mono version is very classic and pretty.  Here is the interior that my SA sent it to me yesterday.


----------



## bagsamplified

GAN said:


> Thank you and to all who shared their views with me. For price point,I think the nano speedy and nano noe from stardust collection is really very worth as they really can hold so much more including my phone.  This is very cute and pulling my heart but I know that I might not have much use if cannot hold phone. How I wished that the size can be slightly bigger to at least hold a phone.
> 
> Using my nano noe today at work!
> View attachment 5576520
> 
> 
> Hi, it is S$2610.  Actually just about $100 lesser than the emp leather version. But the mono version is very classic and pretty.  Here is the interior that my SA sent it to me yesterday.
> View attachment 5576521


Your Stardust Neo Noe is so, so cute! And very practical that it can fit phone! Enjoy  I think you made a great decision!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

GAN said:


> Hi, did anyone getting the micro metis in monogram?
> My SA just sent me pics to inform me that it is launching at our local boutique soon.
> The monogram version really caught my eye.. it is very cute. but it cannot hold a phone unlike nano speedy or nano noe.
> What is your thought?   Decision decision and hope not caught in impulse buying.
> 
> I recently bought few nano bags from stardust collection last month and 2 other bags from Chanel. But each time I use LV bag and purse more than often as care wise, easy to maintain than Chanel lambskin.
> 
> View attachment 5575982
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575983


It’s cute but I rather get mono Felicie bc it fits more


----------



## bbcerisette66

bagsamplified said:


> I love that I could understand most of what you both said in French - thanks for the practice
> I agree that's it's super cute! But @GAN I'm going through the "is this an impulse buy?" phase and would suggest sleeping on it a few days .. the fact it doesn't hold a phone would make it a drawback for me personally. It does look like it'd make a cute pouch for bigger bags, though, but I have other pouches for that.


 Exactly like me for English. Reading and writing in English each day is very good for my practice


----------



## Chrissy14223

Ok who has seen the new Loop GM in person yet?? The video I saw shows what looks like an entirety different bag! The runway version has SIGNIFICANT slouch, but the one that is being sold looks like it won't slouch like that. I feel as if even if it's loaded with things, there's no way the center will look like the runway version.  Anyone seen this firsthand??


----------



## Reamie

Chrissy14223 said:


> Ok who has seen the new Loop GM in person yet?? The video I saw shows what looks like an entirety different bag! The runway version has SIGNIFICANT slouch, but the one that is being sold looks like it won't slouch like that. I feel as if even if it's loaded with things, there's no way the center will look like the runway version.  Anyone seen this firsthand??
> 
> View attachment 5577256
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577257


Oh my gosh I know!! It completely changes my view of it, it looks very different. I saw her video and even she isn’t bowled over!


----------



## Moxisox

Chrissy14223 said:


> Ok who has seen the new Loop GM in person yet?? The video I saw shows what looks like an entirety different bag! The runway version has SIGNIFICANT slouch, but the one that is being sold looks like it won't slouch like that. I feel as if even if it's loaded with things, there's no way the center will look like the runway version.  Anyone seen this firsthand??
> 
> View attachment 5577256
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577257


I saw this video too, and something is definitely off with the bag. It will slouch some when items are put in, but not near to the extent of the runway photo. Such a bummer, bc it would’ve been an awesome bag had they proportioned it correctly.


----------



## Reamie

Moxisox said:


> I saw this video too, and something is definitely off with the bag. It will slouch some when items are put in, but not near to the extent of the runway photo. Such a bummer, bc it would’ve been an awesome bag had they proportioned it correctly.


Such a bummer, but I’m feeling less needy for it now which I like!


----------



## snibor

Chrissy14223 said:


> Ok who has seen the new Loop GM in person yet?? The video I saw shows what looks like an entirety different bag! The runway version has SIGNIFICANT slouch, but the one that is being sold looks like it won't slouch like that. I feel as if even if it's loaded with things, there's no way the center will look like the runway version.  Anyone seen this firsthand??
> 
> View attachment 5577256
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577257


She just posted a reel on insta.  It does slouch when bag filled.  Looks way better.


----------



## snibor

Moxisox said:


> I saw this video too, and something is definitely off with the bag. It will slouch some when items are put in, but not near to the extent of the runway photo. Such a bummer, bc it would’ve been an awesome bag had they proportioned it correctly.


Marquita posted a new reel on Instagram and it’s slouching when filled.  Looks more like runway bag when filled


----------



## snibor

Here are some photos of Loop gm from Marquita lv just posted on Instagram.


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

snibor said:


> Here are some photos of Loop gm from Marquita lv just posted on Instagram.
> 
> View attachment 5577466
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577467
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577468
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577469


I think it looks lovely in the pics once filled, but I do worry that the crease that comes to a point in the canvas may not wear well in the long term and be at risk for damage from knocking into things as well as cracking, but maybe they have made it with really flexible canvas. Also, I don’t always want to carry lots of stuff if that is what it takes to make the bag slouch…I will admire these from afar and will enjoy every unboxing I see, but not sure this piece is for me (which is just as well given Chanel just took all of my bag money!).


----------



## bbcerisette66

snibor said:


> Marquita posted a new reel on Instagram and it’s slouching when filled.  Looks more like runway bag when filled


Marquita is a very funny girl !


----------



## bagluv4ever

Chrissy14223 said:


> Ok who has seen the new Loop GM in person yet?? The video I saw shows what looks like an entirety different bag! The runway version has SIGNIFICANT slouch, but the one that is being sold looks like it won't slouch like that. I feel as if even if it's loaded with things, there's no way the center will look like the runway version.  Anyone seen this firsthand??
> 
> View attachment 5577256
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577257


Yesterday I saw some girl on FB showing pics of this bag from her store, saying that it was being released this Friday.  I questioned this info, and the responses were vague.  My CA says that it is not to be released until Sept 29th....   That girl deleted her post...  Any further info please????


----------



## snibor

Bec Loves Bags said:


> I think it looks lovely in the pics once filled, but I do worry that the crease that comes to a point in the canvas may not wear well in the long term and be at risk for damage from knocking into things as well as cracking, but maybe they have made it with really flexible canvas. Also, I don’t always want to carry lots of stuff if that is what it takes to make the bag slouch…I will admire these from afar and will enjoy every unboxing I see, but not sure this piece is for me (which is just as well given Chanel just took all of my bag money!).


Ya I like this bag but it’s too large for me and I feel I have enough mono bags.


----------



## Cherries and wine

snibor said:


> Ya I like this bag but it’s too large for me and I feel I have enough mono bags.


I don’t want to have to worry about stuffing the bag just right to get the look I want. I prefer a bag that looks good regardless of its contents.


----------



## NWGal

I'm not one to zip my bags so I'm curious how it will look when it's full but not zipped.  I've been looking forward to this bag but it may not be the one for me after seeing the initial pics/youtube video.  Hopefully when more people are able to purchase the bag we'll get more reviews


----------



## brenzgracie

It’s being released tomorrow per my CA.  Said it’s popular, but I’m concerned about creasing and I agree….I don’t want to have to stuff a bag to make it look good!


----------



## Moxisox

snibor said:


> Marquita posted a new reel on Instagram and it’s slouching when filled.  Looks more like runway bag when filled


I wonder if the zipper will look wonky (like the bagatelle) if it’s not positioned in a specific way. It does look better than it did, but I feel like it’ll still be too finicky to keep looking good slouch-wise. As more people buy it, it’ll be interesting to see how it ends up looking overall.


----------



## snibor

Moxisox said:


> I wonder if the zipper will look wonky (like the bagatelle) if it’s not positioned in a specific way. It does look better than it did, but I feel like it’ll still be too finicky to keep looking good slouch-wise. As more people buy it, it’ll be interesting to see how it ends up looking overall.


I was wondering about zipper too having had the dreaded bagatelle problem.  But in video it seemed to look fine.  I’m not purchasing this bag but looking forward to photos of others.


----------



## bagluv4ever

brenzgracie said:


> It’s being released tomorrow per my CA.  Said it’s popular, but I’m concerned about creasing and I agree….I don’t want to have to stuff a bag to make it look good!


Wow I guess I am just puzzled as 866 VUITTON says that it is not being released until Sept 29, and my CA says as far as he knows that this hasn't changed.  I paid a full deposit for whenever it is out, so I guess I will find out at some point.


----------



## Sunshine mama

GAN said:


> Hi, did anyone getting the micro metis in monogram?
> My SA just sent me pics to inform me that it is launching at our local boutique soon.
> The monogram version really caught my eye.. it is very cute. but it cannot hold a phone unlike nano speedy or nano noe.
> What is your thought?   Decision decision and hope not caught in impulse buying.
> 
> I recently bought few nano bags from stardust collection last month and 2 other bags from Chanel. But each time I use LV bag and purse more than often as care wise, easy to maintain than Chanel lambskin.
> 
> View attachment 5575982
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575983


Very cute!
I wish LV would make a PM in between micro and  regular.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Garden OnTheGo is available on US site…


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> Very cute!
> I wish LV would make  PM in between  micro and regular.


Yes totally!!!    I would get one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Bumbles

GAN said:


> Hi, did anyone getting the micro metis in monogram?
> My SA just sent me pics to inform me that it is launching at our local boutique soon.
> The monogram version really caught my eye.. it is very cute. but it cannot hold a phone unlike nano speedy or nano noe.
> What is your thought?   Decision decision and hope not caught in impulse buying.
> 
> I recently bought few nano bags from stardust collection last month and 2 other bags from Chanel. But each time I use LV bag and purse more than often as care wise, easy to maintain than Chanel lambskin.
> 
> View attachment 5575982
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575983


I reckon it’s adorable but a shame it doesn’t fit a phone. I have seen the empreinte irl and it’s gorgeous! The pink colour especially. I was going to get it but the price…. Ouch right? You could get an alma bb epi for that price, a full size bag so didn’t buy in the end. If it was a cheaper, say the price of a nano speedy or a bit less than I would definitely get it. Between the mono and empreinte I like the empreinte more. More luxurious and special imo!


----------



## Bumbles

GAN said:


> Thank you and to all who shared their views with me. For price point,I think the nano speedy and nano noe from stardust collection is really very worth as they really can hold so much more including my phone.  This is very cute and pulling my heart but I know that I might not have much use if cannot hold phone. How I wished that the size can be slightly bigger to at least hold a phone.
> 
> Using my nano noe today at work!
> View attachment 5576520
> 
> 
> Hi, it is S$2610.  Actually just about $100 lesser than the emp leather version. But the mono version is very classic and pretty.  Here is the interior that my SA sent it to me yesterday.
> View attachment 5576521


Yes I totally agree. Your nano noe and speedy are much better options for sure. 100%! Which one would you recommend more? I just wish the strap was longer as it’s adjustable but still short.


----------



## Reamie

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Garden OnTheGo is available on US site…


No sign in Europe of any of the garden collection


----------



## brenzgracie

bagluv4ever said:


> Wow I guess I am just puzzled as 866 VUITTON says that it is not being released until Sept 29, and my CA says as far as he knows that this hasn't changed.  I paid a full deposit for whenever it is out, so I guess I will find out at some point.


Ohhh that stinks!!!  My CA showed me the 2 he has that are sold and ready for pickup tomorrow.  I was too late to the game for now.


----------



## Reamie

bagluv4ever said:


> Wow I guess I am just puzzled as 866 VUITTON says that it is not being released until Sept 29, and my CA says as far as he knows that this hasn't changed.  I paid a full deposit for whenever it is out, so I guess I will find out at some point.


Same here, I was told September today by both client services and in store


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Reamie said:


> No sign in Europe of any of the garden collection


Seems they have added to US site….When was the release date for you?


----------



## heatherB

I


snibor said:


> Here are some photos of Loop gm from Marquita lv just posted on Instagram.
> 
> View attachment 5577466
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577467
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577468
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577469


I  don’t like the way the leather looks where the chain attaches to the bag. It looks unfinished, like they put a little leather birthday hat on each end but didn’t stitch it on.


----------



## MCBadian07

bagluv4ever said:


> Yesterday I saw some girl on FB showing pics of this bag from her store, saying that it was being released this Friday.  I questioned this info, and the responses were vague.  My CA says that it is not to be released until Sept 29th....   That girl deleted her post...  Any further info please????


It's coming in September. LV accidently released some to some stores early

Source: FoxyLV on Discord


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

MCBadian07 said:


> It's coming in September. LV accidently released some to some stores early
> 
> Source: FoxyLV on Discord


I don’t think that’s going to go over well with customers, I bet some are not happy..


----------



## Chrissy14223

bagluv4ever said:


> Yesterday I saw some girl on FB showing pics of this bag from her store, saying that it was being released this Friday.  I questioned this info, and the responses were vague.  My CA says that it is not to be released until Sept 29th....   That girl deleted her post...  Any further info please????


It'll be out tomorrow!


----------



## bagluv4ever

MCBadian07 said:


> It's coming in September. LV accidently released some to some stores early
> 
> Source: FoxyLV on Discord


Wow!  Well. I guess I will still be waiting for September.  Thank you for clarification!!


----------



## Reamie

bagluv4ever said:


> Wow!  Well. I guess I will still be waiting for September.  Thank you for clarification!!


In other words high spenders/influencers got it early. I’m really suspicious of MarquitaLV’s backtracking and strange YouTube video now loving it, it just felt weird!


----------



## MCBadian07

Reamie said:


> In other words high spenders/influencers got it early. I’m really suspicious of MarquitaLV’s backtracking and strange YouTube video now loving it, it just felt weird!


Yeah LV isn't the only company to send to influencers before releasing to the public to create buzz. I try to stay off YouTube as much as possible though. Influencers bug me.


----------



## Cherries and wine

heatherB said:


> I
> 
> I  don’t like the way the leather looks where the chain attaches to the bag. It looks unfinished, like they put a little leather birthday hat on each end but didn’t stitch it on.


Now I can’t unsee the leather birthday hats


----------



## PurseUOut

Reamie said:


> In other words high spenders/influencers got it early. *I’m really suspicious of MarquitaLV’s backtracking and strange YouTube video now loving it, it just felt weird!*



I think she has a brand deal with LV or they comped her the bag like other influencers but she doesn't want to make it obvious to her audience.


----------



## Loriad

PurseUOut said:


> I think she has a brand deal with LV or they comped her the bag like other influencers but she doesn't want to make it obvious to her audience.


I agree and I thought she quoted a couple of different prices. Do we know the price for this bag in the US? I love it but I'm not paying what she quoted and it made me pull out my Galliera instead.


----------



## brnicutie

bagluv4ever said:


> Wow I guess I am just puzzled as 866 VUITTON says that it is not being released until Sept 29, and my CA says as far as he knows that this hasn't changed.  I paid a full deposit for whenever it is out, so I guess I will find out at some point.


I met my CA for shaved ice last night. He said the loop gm was being released in late September. He showed me on his phone. When he pulled up the item number there wasn't even a pic of the bag yet.


----------



## brnicutie

Loriad said:


> I agree and I thought she quoted a couple of different prices. Do we know the price for this bag in the US? I love it but I'm not paying what she quoted and it made me pull out my Galliera instead.


At first Marquita said that her CAs told her 5k. The actual price is around 2700.


----------



## Cherries and wine

PurseUOut said:


> I think she has a brand deal with LV or they comped her the bag like other influencers but she doesn't want to make it obvious to her audience.


I thought the whole thing was bizarre. I trust this forum more than influencer reviews. We share photos and opinions of bags because we love them, not because we’re trying to get viewers and make money off of them.


----------



## PurseUOut

Cherries and wine said:


> I thought the whole thing was bizarre. I trust this forum more than influencer reviews. We share photos and opinions of bags because we love them, not because we’re trying to get viewers and make money off of them.



Agreed. It seems like once an YouTuber hits 20k subs in the luxury space they are primed to be bought off as "brand ambassadors" or sent free stuff for reviews. I enjoy the reviews here and also when I am recommended smaller channels as I find them more authentic.


----------



## Reamie

PurseUOut said:


> I think she has a brand deal with LV or they comped her the bag like other influencers but she doesn't want to make it obvious to her audience.


I was actually thinking this, it was just such a strange video, she was even acting strangely! The whole thing smacked of building a storyline of the bag.


----------



## brnicutie

Cherries and wine said:


> I thought the whole thing was bizarre. I trust this forum more than influencer reviews. We share photos and opinions of bags because we love them, not because we’re trying to get viewers and make money off of them.





PurseUOut said:


> Agreed. It seems like once an YouTuber hits 20k subs in the luxury space they are primed to be bought off as "brand ambassadors" or sent free stuff for reviews. I enjoy the reviews here and also when I am recommended smaller channels as I find them more authentic.





Reamie said:


> I was actually thinking this, it was just such a strange video, she was even acting strangely! The whole thing smacked of building a storyline of the bag.


I used to like Marquita, but now all she talks about is making money. I know she gets paid from YouTube. Celebrities and influencers gets the bags first because it's free PR for the company. Celebrities and certain influencers gets their bags free. I believe Marquita still pays for hers because she says she's VIC. She does get special treatment because she's an influencer. She said that her CA sends her bags to try out for a few days and she doesn't get charged if she sends it back. They'll only charge her account if she decides to keep the bag. That irks me. She gets to film and play with the bag without getting charged. If she sends it back that bag will be sold to someone else.


----------



## PurseUOut

Reamie said:


> I was actually thinking this, it was just such a strange video, she was even acting strangely! The whole thing smacked of building a storyline of the bag.


Yeah she definitely was not acting like herself (I've watched pretty much all her videos). Funny you mentioned storyline because she did post she was getting a new CA and less than two weeks later she's sent an "it" bag; so if a "deal" was made it must have been during that time.


----------



## Reamie

PurseUOut said:


> Yeah she definitely was not acting like herself (I've watched pretty much all her videos). Funny you mentioned storyline because she did post she was getting a new CA and less than two weeks later she's sent an "it" bag; so if a "deal" was made it must have been during that time.


I have too, and it just wasn’t like any of the others. It’s funny it’s put me off the bag, along with the possible issues it may have in the future with the slouching canvas. I think I’m going to try and get the floral speedy, even though I had said I wouldn’t! chances are I won’t get it though as it seems to be out of stock and the LV here said “we don’t get runway pieces”


----------



## PurseUOut

Reamie said:


> I have too, and it just wasn’t like any of the others. It’s funny it’s put me off the bag, along with the possible issues it may have in the future with the slouching canvas. I think I’m going to try and get the floral speedy, even though I had said I wouldn’t! chances are I won’t get it though as it seems to be out of stock and the LV here said “we don’t get runway pieces”


Yeah I was very excited for this bag looking at the runway photo but now seeing it IRL seems like a cracked canvas disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Chrissy14223

Reamie said:


> I have too, and it just wasn’t like any of the others. It’s funny it’s put me off the bag, along with the possible issues it may have in the future with the slouching canvas. I think I’m going to try and get the floral speedy, even though I had said I wouldn’t! chances are I won’t get it though as it seems to be out of stock and the LV here said “we don’t get runway pieces”


I just got the speedy and I definitely didn't plan on it! It is a gorgeous bag and well made!


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

Chrissy14223 said:


> I just got the speedy and I definitely didn't plan on it! It is a gorgeous bag and well made!
> 
> View attachment 5578790


Absolutely beautiful;  I can see why you went for the speedy. It reminds me of the classic Mono Roses collection. I don’t know if you own the Leo leopard Sprouse LV stole but oh my goodness I could see that combo being just so perfect together for fall. Golds , browns and the mixed prints would be spot on with a simple outfit.


----------



## Reamie

So I don’t think we were the only ones thinking I’d was all very suspicious! Marquita put up another video addressing the loop bag and getting it early. She also insisted that she doesn’t work for LV


----------



## brnicutie

Reamie said:


> So I don’t think we were the only ones thinking I’d was all very suspicious! Marquita put up another video addressing the loop bag and getting it early. She also insisted that she doesn’t work for LV



She doesn't work for LV. She just gets perks for being an influencer. She said her old CA is now team lead and that's why she has a new CA. Team lead is like being a supervisor.


----------



## Reamie

brnicutie said:


> She doesn't work for LV. She just gets perks for being an influencer. She said her old CA is now team lead and that's why she has a new CA. Team lead is like being a supervisor.


Yes I think this is it! I don’t think people thought she worked for them but definitely thought she got it early to build a following for it. I love the Gucci version you shared! I’m definitely off the loop train, I snagged a garden speedy so if I don’t keep it I’ll be looking into the Gucci!!


----------



## Natalie725

Chrissy14223 said:


> I just got the speedy and I definitely didn't plan on it! It is a gorgeous bag and well made!
> 
> View attachment 5578790


This bag hasn’t been on my radar but I’m second guessing myself. It’s absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## GAN

Bumbles said:


> Yes I totally agree. Your nano noe and speedy are much better options for sure. 100%! Which one would you recommend more? I just wish the strap was longer as it’s adjustable but still short.


Thank you! Both are versatile but I find nano noe can hold much more and maybe due to the opening and upright shape as nano speedy has a zipped opening and might be tight to take in and out of one's phone. Hope that helps


----------



## GAN

Bumbles said:


> I reckon it’s adorable but a shame it doesn’t fit a phone. I have seen the empreinte irl and it’s gorgeous! The pink colour especially. I was going to get it but the price…. Ouch right? You could get an alma bb epi for that price, a full size bag so didn’t buy in the end. If it was a cheaper, say the price of a nano speedy or a bit less than I would definitely get it. Between the mono and empreinte I like the empreinte more. More luxurious and special imo!


Totally agreed esp the price point and the functionality ! If the price is lower or close to mono nano speedy , I might be tempted to get.  For this price, I am thinking if I should get the eclipise keepall xs instead as that has been on my mind as I like the color combo, very easy to wear out. I been holding back as I already bought nano speedy and noe from stardust collection.


----------



## Bumbles

GAN said:


> Totally agreed esp the price point and the functionality ! If the price is lower or close to mono nano speedy , I might be tempted to get.  For this price, I am thinking if I should get the eclipise keepall xs instead as that has been on my mind as I like the color combo, very easy to wear out. I been holding back as I already bought nano speedy and noe from stardust collection.


Agree! The keepall xs would be much more functional and useable for sure!


----------



## nicole0612

GAN said:


> Totally agreed esp the price point and the functionality ! If the price is lower or close to mono nano speedy , I might be tempted to get.  For this price, I am thinking if I should get the eclipise keepall xs instead as that has been on my mind as I like the color combo, very easy to wear out. I been holding back as I already bought nano speedy and noe from stardust collection.


I absolutely love the keepall xs!


----------



## LouLou8

@Emphosix 
Will we be seeing a Neverfull in reverse any time soon? 


Emphosix said:


> So this is what should be coming for the next months for womens.
> 
> July:
> 
> Capucines Flower Contrast
> BB Noir
> BB Blanc
> 
> Capucines Vichy
> BB Noir
> BB Rose
> 
> Mahina Sac Noeud
> MM Noir
> MM Galet
> PM Noir
> PM Creme
> 
> Bubblegram
> Vert alma BB & Over the Moon
> Lilas Papillon BB & Over the Moon
> 
> Caryall MM & PM
> Twist Juicy Strap
> MM Noir
> MM Blanc
> 
> Fall for you Monogram Empreinte (brownish color)
> OTG MM, Metis, Multi Pochette, Neonoe MM, Nano Speedy, Zippy Wallet, Victorine...
> 
> Fall for you Canvas (Canvas with the Pockets on the Front)
> OTG MM, Neverfull MM, Maxi Pochette, Speedy 25, Felicie Strap & Go, Sarah Wallet, Card Holder 6CC, Zippy Wallet, PF. Lou
> 
> Nomade (brown nomade leather)
> Noe, Alma PM, Speedy 25
> 
> FW22 Show Monogram (Regular monogram)
> Petite Malle V, Cite Bag
> 
> FW22 Show Garden (Flower Monogram)
> Neverfull, Coussin, OTG, Loop, Speedy 25, Dauphine, Keepall 45, Pochette Coussin, Pte Cartes, Nano Bucket, Zippy Wallet...
> 
> Capucines Colorblock
> MM Noir / Arizona / Creme
> MM Arizona / Creme
> 
> Marceau Empreinte
> Noir
> Tourterelle
> Creme
> 
> On my Side
> PM Galet
> MM Arizona
> 
> New Wave Chain Bag
> PM Noir
> PM Taupe
> MM Rose
> MM Navy
> 
> Twist Charm  Chain
> MM Noir
> MM Gold
> PM Quartz
> 
> Nano Speedy Empreinte in Black / Beige
> Monogram Reverse Slgs
> Cardholder 6cc
> PF. Lou
> 
> Monogram Empreinte PTE Mon Rosalie
> Noir
> Turquoise
> Rose
> Creme
> 
> Micro Metis
> Capucine Vertical Wallet
> Lots of RTW, Shoes, Gifting
> 
> August:
> 
> Lots of boots and shoes
> Lots of new Scarves
> Vivienne Moon
> Plates
> Cups
> Some kind of special victorine with a golden flap, regular monogram and a drawn vivienne sitting on a moon in the lower right corner of the wallet (Super gorgeous!)
> 
> Lots of new high end jewellery
> 
> September:
> 
> Twist EPI XL
> Brown
> Black
> 
> Monogram Empreinte Cognac
> OTG GM, Neverfull MM, Speedy 25, Zippy Wallet, Felicie
> 
> Capucines mix exo
> BB
> Mini
> Long Wallet
> 
> Capucines Flower Chain
> MM
> BB
> Mini
> 
> Coussin Gris
> MM
> PM
> 
> Lockme
> Khaki
> Rose
> 
> Mahina Flight Mode 2022 (Blackish with pinkish logos)
> Bella, Bella Tote, Carmel, Zippy Wallet, PF. Clea, Envelope
> 
> Loop GM in monogram reverse
> Twist Metallics MM
> Capucine Braided Metallic
> MM
> BB
> 
> Capucines Colorblock
> MM
> BB
> 
> Passport in Monogram Empreinte black / Beige
> Strap in Rose
> Lots of RTW
> Lots of Shoes
> 
> October:
> 
> LV Pillow 2022
> Maxi MPA, OTG, Palm Spring, Speedy 25, Maxi Bumbag, Phone Pouch
> 
> Cozygram (regular bags with shearling at the top)
> Locky BB, Neonoe BB, Diane
> 
> Coussin PM in Anthracite
> Coussin Zippy Wallet in Anthracite
> Monogram Empreinte new Color (Rose leather, Beige logos)
> Metis, Bagatelle, Carryall, OTG, Neverfull, Felicie, Victorine, Zippy Wallet
> 
> Monogram Empreinte Carryall
> MM
> PM
> 
> On my Side
> Noir Shearling
> Caramel Shearling
> 
> Bubblegram Over the Moon in Gris
> Coussin PM in Ice Blue
> Loooots of new Capucine colors
> MM
> BB
> Mini
> 
> New Wave - new colors: metallic Anthracite, metallic rose, metallic white
> Multi Pochette
> Chain Bag PM & MM
> 
> New Pochette Metis (looks smaller than the current one, has gold chain)
> A lot of new Twist bags
> Mahina new colors
> Gris
> Blue
> 
> Nano Noe in Monogram Empreinte
> Monogram Celeste Wallet
> XMAS Slgs
> Cles, Mini Pochette, Victorine, Zippy wallet, Zippy coin purse, Felicie, Passport
> Citys: Paris, ?, ?, ?
> 
> Lots of new RTW
> Lots of new Shoes
> Lots of new Sunglasses
> 
> November:
> 
> Cruise 23 Side Trunk
> Monogram
> Black
> Tan
> Light Gold
> Grey
> 
> Monogram Jacquard Denim 2022 (Blackish)
> Petite Malle, Loop PM, Speedy 25, Coussin MM, OTG MM, Neverfull MM, Dauphine MM, Neo Noe, Zippy Wallet, Victorine
> 
> Coussin PM in silver
> Coussin BB in Pink Gold
> Capucines in Shearling
> FF22 Show Steamer Bag
> MM
> PM
> 
> LV Night 2022
> Coussin Belt Bag in Gold
> Capucine Mini in Gold
> Petite Malle in Black
> Coussin BB in Black
> 
> Cruise 23 LV Book WOC
> Coussin Belt Bag in Rose Gold
> Pochette Coussin in Silver
> 
> December:
> 
> Capucine BB (Fleurs D'Asnieres) - Blue Capucine with golden flowers drawn on it, SUPER GORGEOUS


----------



## TangerineKandy

@Emphosix Do you have any details on the Pochette Metis that is launching in October?


----------



## Sibelle

brnicutie said:


> I used to like Marquita, but now all she talks about is making money. I know she gets paid from YouTube. Celebrities and influencers gets the bags first because it's free PR for the company. Celebrities and certain influencers gets their bags free. I believe Marquita still pays for hers because she says she's VIC. She does get special treatment because she's an influencer. She said that her CA sends her bags to try out for a few days and she doesn't get charged if she sends it back. They'll only charge her account if she decides to keep the bag. That irks me. She gets to film and play with the bag without getting charged. If she sends it back that bag will be sold to someone else.


I totally agree with you. You can really tell the point where youtubers turn from passionate reviewers and collectors into business people. I rather listen to the ones who have only a few subbies than the ones who are making money out of youtube and get the special treatment from the brands. It is even worse in the perfume community (I love perfumes too). The youtubers get all kinds of expensive perfumes for free to review them. I don't trust their reviews at all, because all of a sudden all the expensive scents smell heavenly etc... 
(sorry for getting off-topic...)


----------



## brnicutie

Sibelle said:


> I totally agree with you. You can really tell the point where youtubers turn from passionate reviewers and collectors into business people. I rather listen to the ones who have only a few subbies than the ones who are making money out of youtube and get the special treatment from the brands. It is even worse in the perfume community (I love perfumes too). The youtubers get all kinds of expensive perfumes for free to review them. I don't trust their reviews at all, because all of a sudden all the expensive scents smell heavenly etc...
> (sorry for getting off-topic...)


Yes...this exactly.


----------



## bagsamplified

The lemon pouch!!!


----------



## Reamie

bagsamplified said:


> The lemon pouch!!!



I saw the lemon pouch in store, it’s so expensive for the size but quite cute!!


----------



## nicole0612

bagsamplified said:


> The lemon pouch!!!



My lemon pouch!!! This made my day, thank you for posting the photo!


----------



## jademc96

Received my turquoise Empreinte Rosalie coin purse and she’s beautiful  

I posted a pic of it next to my enpreinte key pouch(discontinued) for sizing reference.


----------



## sunkissedpride

jademc96 said:


> Received my turquoise Empreinte Rosalie coin purse and she’s beautiful
> 
> I posted a pic of it next to my enpreinte key pouch(discontinued) for sizing reference.
> 
> View attachment 5581294
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581295


Oh, wow! This is beautiful!

I hope that LV will re-release the Empreinte Key Pouch one day.


----------



## TokidokiM

jademc96 said:


> Received my turquoise Empreinte Rosalie coin purse and she’s beautiful
> 
> I posted a pic of it next to my enpreinte key pouch(discontinued) for sizing reference.
> 
> View attachment 5581294
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581295


wow, so pretty


----------



## Struck by Designer Cupid

jademc96 said:


> Received my turquoise Empreinte Rosalie coin purse and she’s beautiful
> 
> I posted a pic of it next to my enpreinte key pouch(discontinued) for sizing reference.
> 
> View attachment 5581294
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581295


This is sooo so pretty. Does it fit cards in it too?


----------



## ChampagneandChakras

PurseUOut said:


> Yeah she definitely was not acting like herself (I've watched pretty much all her videos). Funny you mentioned storyline because she did post she was getting a new CA and less than two weeks later she's sent an "it" bag; so if a "deal" was made it must have been during that time.


This is why I have to stay off YouTube. They are all full of sh*t. Something wasn't right about this whole thing.


----------



## ChampagneandChakras

Reamie said:


> Yes I think this is it! I don’t think people thought she worked for them but definitely thought she got it early to build a following for it. I love the Gucci version you shared! I’m definitely off the loop train, I snagged a garden speedy so if I don’t keep it I’ll be looking into the Gucci!!


No way this bag just "appeared" for her.  She got it b/c of her following.


----------



## octoberrrush

Has anyone sent their SS22 bags for assessment/repair due to the issues with the chipping/peeling? Currently have this issue with the Papillon BB which has been used only a handful of times. Whereas my ZCP MF is in perfect condition despite being used daily since I got it 6 months ago…


----------



## Debbie65

octoberrrush said:


> Has anyone sent their SS22 bags for assessment/repair due to the issues with the chipping/peeling? Currently have this issue with the Papillon BB which has been used only a handful of times. Whereas my ZCP MF is in perfect condition despite being used daily since I got it 6 months ago…
> View attachment 5627793
> View attachment 5627794
> View attachment 5627795


What a beautiful bag but yikes!  It doesn't matter if other people are having this chipping issue.  You have color rubbing off.  The bag is meant to be used so color should not be wearing off after a few times.  Imo that is a defect. How do they expect you to use it?  If you are wearing it crossbody, shoulder style or top handle, those are correct ways of use so they can't say you are being too rough.  Stand your ground.  Add another 2 or 3 months of frequent wear, you'll have more color off.  Anyone else having this issue should report it as well.


----------



## octoberrrush

Debbie65 said:


> What a beautiful bag but yikes!  It doesn't matter if other people are having this chipping issue.  You have color rubbing off.  The bag is meant to be used so color should not be wearing off after a few times.  Imo that is a defect. How do they expect you to use it?  If you are wearing it crossbody, shoulder style or top handle, those are correct ways of use so they can't say you are being too rough.  Stand your ground.  Add another 2 or 3 months of frequent wear, you'll have more color off.  Anyone else having this issue should report it as well.


You’re absolutely right! I’m so afraid of using it thinking that more colour will come off - so what’s the point of having such a nice bag!


----------

